#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-17
<obruT> ijao
<dodobas> obruT: smrzo se a?
<obruT> da, kad sam instalirao novi ubuntu :)
<obruT> a jutros, ne previse... morat cu putem doma trazit usi koje su mi otpale usput :)
<dodobas> meni su palci otpali :)
<dodobas> morao bih neke rukavice smisliti
<obruT> ja sam inace zimogrozan sto se ruku tice pa sam za to uvijek spreman s barem dva para rukavica :) oba sam navukao jutros :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj je minus? :)
<obruT> ma nije :) to se samo tako cini :)
<dodobas> obruT: cka-pi
<Mmike> kakav krasan debil
<Mmike> mv * iso/
<Mmike> u hometu
<obruT> a nist, sad mv iso/* ~ :)
<obruT> pa onda mv *.iso iso :)
<obruT> sve je dobro dok umjesto rm -rf /tmp/foo ne napravis rm -rf / tmp/foo :)
<obruT> ili rm foo/* foo/ * :)
<obruT> -rf naravno :)
<Mmike> ma svejedno, debil
<Mmike> ctrl-r me sjebo :)
<dklaja> pozdrav!
<dklaja> može li se linux pokrenuti sa usb stick-a ako se u biosu namjesti da čita prvo usb?
<obruT> dklaja: da
<Mmike> Poslo sam mail u mup. Prvi u zivotu. Sad me imaju u bazi. Gotovo je  :/
<Neuromanc> tko proizvodi appleov a5 procesor?
<obruT> ja sam uspio s usb sticka pokrenut instalaciju i instalirat na drugi usb stick s kojeg sam poslije podizao i koristio sustav :)
<obruT> Mmike: imaju oni tebe u bazi vec odavno :)
<dklaja> kako? skroz sam novi u svijetu linux-a, možeš li malo detaljnije objasniti što i kako trebam napraviti?
<obruT> dklaja: za pocetak https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<obruT> a ako vec imas instalaciju na nekom mediju, mozes ga najnormalnije instalirat na usb stick kao da je bilo kakav disk, napravis particije i to je to...
<Mmike> obruT, mislis? :)
<obruT> jao, moram migrirati mailove iz kmail-a u thunderbird, nisam znao da ce to biti gnjavaza :P
<Mmike> kmail?
<Mmike> to valja kaj?
<obruT> cura je na kmailu vec jedno 7 godina :)
<obruT> ona zadovoljna, no kako sam joj ukinuo KDE, sad eto, moram migrirat :)
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<obruT> ja sam probao s kmailom kad sam se zaposlio u ovoj firmi, koristio ga valjda mjesec dana, dobio slom zivaca i vratio se na dobri stari mutt + fetchmail + procmail
<dklaja> ok, nakon Å¡to napravim bootable usb, gdje da skinem i koju distribuciju linux-a da skinem?
<Mmike> mutt me ok, malo je ispizd
<Mmike> ja nikako da se prebacim
<Mmike> ivoks, zdravo, jel' ti zima? :)
<ivoks> zima?
<ivoks> u kratkim rukavima sam buraz
<Mmike> :) ok, jel' ti jesen? :)
<ivoks> danas cu otici na kupanac
<Mmike> ti si k'o Ico :)
<ivoks> hladno je samo kada sunce zadje
<Mmike> odemo u kopenhagen, 5 stupnjeva, puse vjetar za popizdit, lik ima kratke hlace, kratke rukave i jaknicu neku
<ivoks> onda temp padne za 10C
<Mmike> Bili u Keniji/Egiptu, 10.1. vracamo se doma, slijecemo u bec, ja UMIREM kako je zima (-10 je bilo, u Kairu je bilo +30), trcim do auta, jakna i to, a ovaj si samo tenisice i carape obuce, jer, kao, zima je, pa nemre u japankama bas bit
<Mmike> ivoks, kul :)
<Mmike> super je ovo ljeto bilo
<Mmike> fakat je trajalo
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> na murteru jos ima turista
<ivoks> dapace, nama dolaze kajakasi u srijedu :)
<ivoks> a jedna grupa je otisla u cetvrtak
<ivoks> isli su od murtera do dugog otoka, preko kornata i sibenika do skradina
<ivoks> 2 dana su zapeli na jednom otoku u kornatima zbog bure :)
<Mmike> ja se sad vec veselim snijegu
<Mmike> nadam se da ce zatrpat zagreb
<Mmike> ili da mogu otic na plitvice na par dana, u snjezinu
<ivoks> ja isto
<ivoks> ja cu na whistler
<ivoks> obruT: ^
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tko onaj shotwell instalira, sunce mu jebem loseg softvera :/
<obruT> Mmike: ico ima svoj potkozni sloj odjece :)
<obruT> ivoks: u Kanadu ?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> pa lijepo ti to
<ivoks> idem poslovno, razgovarati s nekim tour operatorima u vancouveru, pa cu onda iskoristiti priliku
<ivoks> nocas sam dugo bio budan, gledao tv
<ivoks> na zalost, u jednom trenutku sve sto se prikazivalo je bio red carpet
<ivoks> pa to je prestrasno kakva je to emisija, prestrasno
<ivoks> zar to netko doista gleda?
<SilverSpace> dan 
<obruT> ivoks: nazalost da... drustvo je tako :(
<obruT> sve vise ekipe zanimaju samo tracevi, zivot "slavnih" i takve pizdarije
<ivoks> ma... ja bi shvatio da su to tracevi slavnih
<ivoks> npr., seks, severina, kosor, kerum, ivanisevic i sta ja znam
<Mmike> moja bivsa cura je zivjela za nedjelju i red carpet
<Mmike> ok, nije bas 'zivjela' al' je gustala u tome
<ivoks> al tamo je udarna vijest ava karabatic
<Mmike> kao 'to mi pomogne da iskljucim mozak'
<ivoks> il kak se zove
<Mmike> SSDovi bas nisu neko cvijece, moram rec :/
<ivoks> i ono... ekipa na autobusnom kolodvoru ceka da stigne njen bus (redovna linija, nije bjen bus)
<Mmike> puno bolje performanse imaju brzi SAS diskovi
<SilverSpace> nos mi otpao
<Mmike> (osim za mega random read, naravno)
<obruT> ja mozak iskljucim tako da odem vozit bicikl ili trcat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/kingfast-1-8-ide-mlc-nand-flash-ssd-solid-state-drive-8gb-101524
<obruT> jos ako je na jarunu, level mozga spustim samo na osnovne operacije: disi, pokreci noge, gledaj sise i guzice
<SilverSpace> obruT: :))))))
<SilverSpace> samo mi kod ovoga nije jasno kako se napaja
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto?
<ivoks> to je disk za laptop
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa ne ide preko ide kabla napajanje a ne vidim 
<ivoks> na laptopu ide
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.laptoprepair101.com/wp-images/laptop-ide-adapter-01.jpg
<SilverSpace> da mislim da znam i da sam imao jedan takav adapter
<SilverSpace> tj jedan ide kabek koji je imao dodatni nesto za 2.5 disk
<SilverSpace> dali je netko probao ovo https://www.backify.com/
<ivoks> pa hm...
<ivoks> sto fali deja-dupu i ubuntu one?
<ivoks> instalirano po defaultu, slozeno sve
<ivoks> samo se trebas ulogirati na ubuntu one
<ivoks> jedino sto na ubuntu one nemas 1TB prostora :)
<ivoks> ah, ovo ni ne radi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> da ne radi
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one malo mi radi malo ne radi
<SilverSpace>  zna poluditi bezveze
<jelly> sto fali: upload bandwidth
<SilverSpace> sad mi uopce ne pokazuje ikone na mapama 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je kul ;)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa t-shit
<ivoks> isssssssssssssssssssss
<ivoks> nevidjeno
<ivoks> 0800 9000 - samo reklame
<ivoks> vec 3-4 minute slusam reklame
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> i sad slusam muziku
<ivoks> cekam agenta :)
<ivoks> tocno sam 4:15 na liniji
<obruT> ivoks: ekipa je vjerojatno navalila jer do kraja mjeseca istice rok za podizanje t-club nagrada :)
<ivoks> ma nabijem taj tcom
<ivoks> hocu prijaviti kvar, a 4 min slusam reklame
<ivoks> jelly: kad ce iskon na murter? :)
<ivoks> sad kad razmislim, osim neobavjestenog premjestanja/iskljucivanja kolokacijskog servera, a iskonom nisam imao probleme
<jelly> ivoks: nađi još 199 korisnika :-(
<ivoks> zamisli ti ovaj bezobrazluk!
<ivoks> nakon sto prijavim kvar, zove me tcom natrag
<ivoks> al ne da mi nesto jave
<ivoks> vec automatski poziv da mi ispricaju jos reklama
<jelly> lolwut
<SilverSpace> :)))
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<jelly> ivoks: mislim da ćeš prije složiti dalekometni wifi s nekim na obali nego će Iskon tamo dovuć dslam
<jelly> i optiku
<ivoks> opet puklo
<ivoks> pa nije to otok da se mora nesto kopati
<ivoks> ima most
<ivoks> vjerojatnije treba samo nesto na centrali promijeniti :)
<ivoks> Rijeka Krka, krška ljepotica, glavni je izvor pitke vode Šibensko-kninske županije. Unutar nacionalnog parka "Krka", podno jednog od najljepših europskih, a i svjetskih slapišta nalazi se hidrocentrala "Jaruga". Uz nju se nalazi i izvorište pitke vode iz kojeg se vrši opskrba velikog dijela Šibensko-kninske županije.
<ivoks> zato je tu kava super :)
<SilverSpace> radi vode
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> voda je 95% kave
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jel' tko ima google za MX?
<Mmike> yeps, moja voda tu di jesam je sljemenska i vrlo je super
<Mmike> nove POS zgrade uzimaju vodu negdje juznije, i uzasna je
<Mmike> (bar su mi rekli da je sljemenska, al' svejedno je super) :)
<civija> 3
<civija> greska, ovo me je budz0r smeo :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> tko se jos da smesti :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zagreb uopce nema sljemenske vode ;) prica za malu djecu
<SilverSpace> jedino crpiliste koje je bilo na sljemenu je odavno zatvoreno 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ovo mi je pricao frend koji postavlja cijevi po zagrebu
<Mmike> tj, ima firmu koja to radi
<Mmike> tj, ne cijevi nego visokotlacne ventile i ine gluposti
<Mmike> pa kao zna
<Mmike> valjda :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nemam sad tekst i slike tog crpilista 
<SilverSpace> nedavno citao 
<ivoks> pa zna se gdje su vodocrpilista
<ivoks> nije to tajna
<ivoks> zitnjak, velka gorica, zaprudje, bregana, strmec, petrusevec, sasnak, mala mlaka
<ivoks> nista se ne vuce sa sljemena, vec iz save
<ivoks> na medvednici je nesto drugo
<ivoks> tamo se nalaze akumulacije iz kojih se voda pusta prema zagrebu. tako se besplatno postize dobar tlak
<SilverSpace> http://www.zgh.hr/default.aspx?id=285
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da tamo se pumpa voda iz save
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> primijeti kako su neka crpilista u industrijskoj zoni :D
<SilverSpace> tj iz bunara 
<SilverSpace> bilo je jedno na sljemenu sad ne mogu naci koje je zapusteno 
<SilverSpace> mali kapacitet 
<ivoks> Crpilište Petruševec smješteno je južno od industrijske zone Žitnjaka. Bliže okružje su manja naselja, mnoge zatrpane deponije, poljoprivredne površine, željeznička pruga i rijeka Sava.
<ivoks> Crpilište Sašnak smješteno je na istočnom dijelu grada u industrijskoj zoni, okruženo je brojnim tvornicama, vojnim kompleksom, nizom prometnica, stambenim naseljima, a područjem protječu dva potoka i prolazi željeznička pruga.
<ivoks> U neposrednoj blizini crpilišta Sašnak nalazi se crpilište Žitnjak - zdenac B2, voda zadovoljava propisane uvjete "Pravilnika o zdravstvenoj ispravnosti vode za piće". 
<SilverSpace> zapruđe je isto okruzeno
<SilverSpace> tko god kaze da nam je voda dobra laze
<SilverSpace> na rubu smo i ima vec dosta bunara zatvorenih 
<SilverSpace> nestao mi okvir prozora
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> i bez restarta ga ne mogu vratiti
<calmpitbull> ola
<ivoks> a joj ovog indexa
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-video-brutalnog-uhicenja-branitelja-krcmareka-jednog-od-redara-na-occupy-zagreb/577653.aspx
<ivoks> a covjeka susjed prijavio da je pucao na njega
<ivoks> al ne, to ce index presutiti i prikazati kao represivno djelovanje policije
<SilverSpace> uoo unity --replace sad radi ne zamrzne mi racunalo :)
<SilverSpace> da i sad na twiteru svi hajku digli na muriju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fuck bas sam dobru recenicu napisao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ispali su seljaci :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-kako-hrvatski-policajci-krse-zakon-zabrana-polukruznog-okretanja-nista-im-ne-znaci/577688.aspx
<Mmike> ahaha, debil :)
<Mmike> koji ce ostat bez vozacke :)
<ivoks> pa jesu ispali seljaci, ali imali su samo par propusta
<ivoks> 1) nisu imali kapu
<ivoks> 2) nisu imali znacku (ako ju nisu imali)
<ivoks> sve ostalo je legitimno
<Mmike> pa ne bas :)
<Mmike> derali su se na sve i sba
<Mmike> sva
<Mmike> prijetili
<Mmike> uz to sto nisu bili u stanju lika privest :)
<ivoks> pa to su ispali seljacine
<ivoks> i to je samo jedan galamio
<ivoks> drugi je bio smiren
<ivoks> los dan :)
<Mmike> da, istina , mladji je bio ok
<SilverSpace> nikad niste culi za dobar i los policajac :)
<SilverSpace> frazu*
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> al nije bitna snimka
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-sudaru-15-bolida-na-utrci-poginuo-britanac-dan-wheldon/981415/?foto=1 <- gadno
<SilverSpace> joj index
<calmpitbull> tko je na 11.10 i ima unity
<SilverSpace> tam nitko ne voli policiju 
<SilverSpace> a kamoli jos hrvatsku
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn08nh7zoto
<SilverSpace> odoh van na zrak skupljati posljednje zrake sunca
<SilverSpace> u cetvrtak ce kisa
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: idi
<SilverSpace> bay
<ivoks> ja imam 11.10 i unity
<calmpitbull> dali ti ikada smrzne unity, ili dali ti ikada kada si recimo na browseru se ne zeli vratiti. I dali kada radis nesto i delis dashboard (winkey) se otvara iza trenutacno otvorene aplikacije
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> al to se desavalo prije
<ivoks> tj., da mi se dash otovori iza aplikacije
<calmpitbull> meni nikada
<calmpitbull> meni sada prvi puta, jer mi je stvarno unity bolji i brzi od gnoma
<ivoks> pa sto onda pitas? :)
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> znam da je prije bio bug vezan uz to, ali je popravljen
<ivoks> koja graficka?
<ivoks> ja imam intel
<ivoks> nisam isprobavao niti jednu drugu
<calmpitbull> pa sada se mi a prije nikada
<calmpitbull> prije to jest 11.04
<calmpitbull> ion nvidia
<calmpitbull> i zasto su stavili onu ogromnu ikonu za dash
<Mmike> moja cura nezna sto ju ceka, upravo joj upgradeiram ubuntu :)
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<calmpitbull> jadna ona
<calmpitbull> a ja svoju sestru i njezinog decka nagovorijo da upotrebljavaju ubuntu
<calmpitbull> he he
<ivoks> vidis, moj stari koristi unity na 11.04
<calmpitbull> pa da to je super
<ivoks> i njemu ta ubuntu tipka nije imala smisla
<calmpitbull> tamo je radilo bas kako treba, i kada se naviknes na win+1
<ivoks> jer je trgala experience
<calmpitbull> pad a
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma zasto su to napravili
<ivoks> npr, ako ti je prozor lijevo, preko dasha
<ivoks> kada ga maksimiziras, onda ti se tipke za gasenje pomaknu desno, umjesto lijevo
<ivoks> dok u 11.10 je tipka za gasenje uvijek skroz lijevo
<calmpitbull> ne znam, malo su isli radit na svoju ruku a ne slusat usere
<ivoks> pa to je bas zato sto su se korisnici zalili da nije uvijek isto
<ivoks> po meni, te tipke ne bi trebalo ni biti
<calmpitbull> govorimo li o dash tipki?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> ljudi su se zalili da ako isu kliknuti na dash tipku, mogu slucajno zgasiti prozor
<ivoks> i obrnuto
<calmpitbull> ma da
<ivoks> (govorimo za 11.04)
<calmpitbull> meni se to nikada nije dogodilo
<obruT> Mmike: zamisli kako ce biti mojoj, od pocetka na KDE-u, sace dobit unity/gnome, sto vec odabere :) za vikend joj "apgrejdo" :)
<ivoks> jer si tipku za gasenje bas morao ciljati
<calmpitbull> ne
<ivoks> sad ju ne moras ciljati, uvijek je skroz gore lijevo
<Mmike> malo me bedira ta gnoma3
<ivoks> naime, meni je tak svejedno, ja koristim samo tipkovnicu
<Mmike> tak da nekak brijem da bih mogao i na KDEu zavrsiti
<Mmike> bume vidli
<calmpitbull> dash sam gasijo palijo sa win tipkm
<calmpitbull> sve radim sa tipkovnicom
<calmpitbull> ta dash tipka sada mi zauzima previse mjesta 
<calmpitbull> gledaj ja sam new user, i volijo sam si srediti ubuntu kako meni pase i po izgledu. Sada su i to uzeli od nas
<calmpitbull> imam additional settings samo to nije isto
<ivoks> a sigurno ce za 12.04 napraviti nesto da se to moze ismijeniti
<ivoks> otkako koristim unity, prestao sam kliketati misem, tak je meni bas svejedno kak to izgleda
<ivoks> http://aurelia.com.hr/ - dobro pakiranje
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti i okus
<calmpitbull> pa da to je istina...pa i ja od kada se naviknes na unity, mis ne postoji
<calmpitbull> samo tipkovnica i brzi si
<calmpitbull> i kada downloadas vise ne stavlja sve u Downloads folder
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> stavlja
<calmpitbull> ne stavlja
<calmpitbull> meni deb pakete stavlja u tmp
<ivoks> u /tmp zavrse ako odaberes da ih instaliras
<ivoks> ako odaberes spremanje, onda ide u Preuzimanja
<Mmike> eh, vi :)
<Mmike> da ste prije koristili prave mouseless window managere 
<calmpitbull> meni kada sam recimo downloadoa bilo koji paket stavilo u Downloads
<calmpitbull> sada ne
<calmpitbull> kazem ti
<ivoks> sumnjam da browser moze spremati u razlicite lokacije na temelju tipa datoteke
<calmpitbull> pa evo tar i ostale mi stavi u Downlads
<calmpitbull> a deb u tmp
<ivoks> kad kliknes na deb, sto se desi?
<ivoks> i s kojim browserom
<calmpitbull> kao uvijek pita oces da otvorim ili samo downloadam
<calmpitbull> firefox
<ivoks> i sto kazes?
<calmpitbull> download
<ivoks> i alt+` mi je super
<ivoks> zamijeni ` s bilo cime sto ti je iznad tab :)
<calmpitbull> jer ja uvijek u terminalu instaliram
<ivoks> calmpitbull: a ne znam provjeri postavke firefoxa
<calmpitbull> budem
<Mmike> ivoks? kak mislis - bilo cime sto je iznad tab?
<ivoks> http://aurelia.com.hr/ravioli-sir.php
<ivoks> Mmike: razlicite tipkovnice imaju razliciti znak
<ivoks> Mmike: na mojoj je iznad taba `
<Mmike> aha, kuzim
<ivoks> uglavnom, akcija je vezana za tipku, ne za znak
<calmpitbull> i jos mi ide na zivce u home folderu je ljeva strana visa od desne
<ivoks> pa iskljuci onda tu traku
<ivoks> Pogled -> Glavna alatna traka
<ivoks> ne znam koliko je onda upotrebljivo :)
<calmpitbull> hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<calmpitbull> koje?
<ivoks> al ako radis tipkovnicom, onda ti to ni ne treba
<ivoks> pa ta traka
<ivoks> pomocu nje i misa mozes doci u 'gornji' direktorij
<ivoks> s tipkovnicom je to alt+up
<calmpitbull> nice
<calmpitbull> jos jedno pitanje u vezi maila. netko upotrebljava tundermail, ili koji vec je tu
<ivoks> da
<calmpitbull> radi dobro
<calmpitbull> ocito radi kazes
<ivoks> pa ne znam sto bi trebao reci
<ivoks> radi sa moja 4 imap sanducica, s desecima tisuca mailova
<ivoks> radi bolje od evolutiona
<Mmike> puno bolje
<ivoks> ovisi sto ti treba
<Mmike> iako je meni spornjikav nekad
<Mmike> folderi di imam 50k mailova znaju bit, well... spornjikavi
<Mmike> i nekad kad ubijem thunderbird otme mi 100% CPUa
<ivoks> pa onda ga nisi ubio :)
<ivoks> mozda si ga termao :D
<ivoks> Bogatoj nasljednici Tamari Ecclestone otac Bernie zaprijetio je tužbom kada mu je priopćila svoju ideju o korištenju imena Formule 1 za liniju prozvoda za kosu koju je pokrenula kako bi izašla iz njegove sjene i dokazala da ima poduzetničkog duha, piše “Daily Mail”, a prenosi Slobodna Dalmacija.
<ivoks> pazi ideje...
<ivoks> izaci iz tatine sjene tako da koristi tatin trademark
<calmpitbull> rofl
<obruT> a tata prijeti tuzbom ? dobro ju je odgojio :P
<Mmike> dodobas, sto bi s onim alarmekima, trept, trept?
<Mmike> uh
 * Mmike tek sad vidi saletov mail
<Mmike> sale, sorrey, i'm on it
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bernie-ecclestone-svojoj-kceri-tamari-zaprijetio-tuzbom/981342/
<ivoks> da sam joj ja tata...
<ivoks> ma idem debugirat bugove...
<ivoks> ijao kak je vruce
<ivoks> vrijeme je za kratke hlace
<jelly> ivoks nosi vruce hlacice?
<dodobas> Mmike: eto nisam jos niti sebi postavio... dodjem doma i zaboravim
<dodobas> a 5 min posala
<Mmike> heh :)
<dodobas> svaki vikend zavrsim negdje, i nikako eto...
<dodobas> sad bio na relaciji ZG -Lipovljani - Ždala - Lipovljani - ZG
<dodobas> sljedeci sam vjerojatno na relaciji
<dodobas> ZG -Lipovljani - Ždala - Lipovljani - Veljun - Lipovljani - ZG
<ivoks> u biti, na istoj relaciji :)
<dodobas> je.. samo je mali detour do Veljuna od 380km.... ako se ide preko Gline->Vojnića
<ivoks> a ti si iz tog kraja?
<dodobas> nope, cura ima nesto sto se moze nazvati vikendicom
<deni> Mmike: taman i ja bas radim sa replikacijom
<deni> super sam uletio usred konverzacije
<deni> :D
<Mmike> deni, ? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul 
<Mmike> :)
<deni> meni baca all kinds of errors u logu
<deni> ali javi tu i tamo consistency reached
<deni> ali isto nisam exclude-ao pxlog
<Mmike> pa ja nemam tih bedova
<Mmike> radi mi replikacija izvrsno
<Mmike> jedino kad se zajasi na slave server, pa onda ovaj pocne kasniti, a nemas dovoljno logova na masteru, jer ih ovaj recyclea, onda je bed
<Mmike> al' to je extremno, fakat
<Mmike> kakve errore dobijas?
<deni> Mmike: http://pastebin.com/cRCeyq92
<deni> i cijelo vrijeme system is starting up
<deni> doduse ove errore javlja i na drugoj masini za replikaciju ali tamo sve ok radi
<deni> :S
<deni> tak da sam sada malo izgubljen vec
<Mmike> deni, to je sa slaveta, right?
<deni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> deni, vidim da imas recovery_command namjestenu
<Mmike> to ti ne treba
<Mmike> k'o sto rece covjek, slave  ce sam pokupiti WALove sa mastera
<Mmike> znaci, samo ih na masteru trebas imati dovoljno
<Mmike> mozes ih imati i arhivirane nekud (ja nemam jer mi je to extra load na diskove, a nemam poseban volume na koji bi ih trpao), pa onda slave prvo pokupi od tamo informacije, pa nastavi
<Mmike> zato radis onaj pg_start_backup, jer ti on zabiljezi od kojeg wal filea je poceo backup, pa zna od tamo restorati
<Mmike> fuck, gori mi kuhinja
<deni> Mmike: wtf?
<deni> :D
<Mmike> ma glupan
<Mmike> i macke
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> jesl' me skuzio sto? :) imas bed jer imas recovery_command namjesten koji pokusava uzeti wal fileove od kud si mu rekao, tamo ih ne nalazi, i onda se buni
<deni> Mmike: ok....mislim da sam skuzio
<deni> probat cu pa cu vidit dal radi
<Mmike> to ti uopce ne treba, bitno ti je samo da na masteru imas dovoljno WALova, odnosno, da ih master ne pregazi prije nego ti je backup zavrsio
<deni> a kolko je vjerojatno da se to dogodi?
<Mmike> pa ovisi kolika ti je baza i koliko brzo pises po njoj
<Mmike> ako imas bazu od 100 GB kojoj za rsyncanje treba oko 15 minuta, a ovaj u 15 minuta izmijeni 250 WAL fileova, a ti imas namjesteno da ti ih ovaj cuva samo 50, onda ce ti faliti :)
<deni> baza je ispod 10gb
<deni> cca 6gb
<deni> ne znam kolko se brzo pise
<deni> u postgres.confu mogu vidjeti na koliko je namjesteno da cuva wal fajlove?
<deni> ali rsyncam samo prvi puta....dalje sam pokupi sve
<deni> i treba mu ja mislim vise od 15 minuta
<deni> mada nisam siguran 
<Mmike> pa, napravis prvi rsync, on ce trajati
<Mmike> i onda napravis jos jedan, taj ce biti puno brzi
<Mmike> mozes vidjeti
<Mmike> nemas vremenski cuvanje, nego ima broj wal fileova
<Mmike> prvi ti je checkpoint_segments, to je uopce koliko ce ih biti
<Mmike> taj broj treba biti bar 10, a za writeheavy baze i preko 60
<Mmike> jer kad postgres vise nema wal fileova u koje bi pisao mora reciklirati postojeci wal file, a ako bgwriter njega jos nije 'ispraznio' onda se mora cekati da se to desi, pa performanse odu kvragu 
<deni> Mmike: mislim da nije writeheavy baza
<deni> i nisam siguran koja mu je deafult opcija za taj checkpoint_segments
<deni> jer meni je zakomentirano to
<deni> :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> vjerojatno je jakomalo koristena :)
<Mmike> al' odkomentiraj, povecaj
<Mmike> default je  = 3
<Mmike> to je jako malo :)
<Mmike> jel' imas kad u logovima 'consider increasing checkpoint segments' morti?
<deni> mislim da nemam
<deni> ali idem bas provjeriti
<Mmike> ak nemas vjerojatno je baza write-almost-never
<Mmike> al' svejedno si povecaj to na 10, onda
<Mmike> tak ces bit siguran da imas dosta walova
<Mmike> 16MB je svaki, tak da 160MB za to nije neki bed
<deni> Mmike: ipak sam imao to u logu
<deni> u osmom mjesecu
<deni> 19 seconds apart
<deni> checkpoints are occurring too frequently (19 seconds apart)
<deni> druga dva su 24 i 27
<deni> budem povecao to onda
<deni> bar na 10
<Mmike> eto
<ivoks> kad je 11.10 izasao? 14. ili 13.?
<deni> Mmike: a sto ak je arhive_mode= on?
<deni> onda mi taj checkpoint_segments nije bitan?
<obruT> 13-tog
<obruT> sto je onako, sretna brojka :P
<Mmike> deni, bitan ti je
<Mmike> archive_mode govori da se WAL file, nakon sto je 'iskoristen' izkopira nekud
<Mmike> kako bi ga imao, backupa radi,ili sto vec
<Mmike> znaci, archive_mode = 0 + archive_command = 'cp/ssh/rsync/bla-tra'
<Mmike> mozes napraviti ovakav setup
<deni> aha
<Mmike> imas server na koji se kopiraju walovi
<Mmike> uvijek, svi
<Mmike> (i njega ti na ruke periodicki cistis, svakih tjedan dana, recimo, sa findom)
<Mmike> i onda master svako toliko izkopira WAL na wal-server
<Mmike> a slaveu imas namjesteno restore_command da skuplja walove sa tog istog wal-servera
<Mmike> al' po meni je to bezveze, neznam, ne vidim bas smisao
<deni> to je dakle u slucaju da se WAL-ovi purge-aju zbog heavy write situacije
<deni> ali ako se to nece dogoditi nema smisla komplicirati toliko
<deni> to hoces rec?
<jelly> WALovi igraju
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> iako je bolje, po meni, reci postgresu da cuva walove, nego da ih arhiviras negdje
<Mmike> sve ovisi o setupu stroja i kolicini pisanja/citanja
<Mmike> idealno je da ti baza cijela stane u memoriju
<Mmike> onda ne citas nikad, samo pises
<Mmike> pa onda mosh imat wal arhiviranje jer ti tak svejedno sto ce se write desiti, kad ne citas nikad
<deni> Mmike: mhm....ma ja mislim da mogu samo povecat checkpoint_segments....
<Mmike> naravno :)
<deni> mislim da se ne bi trebalo dogoditi da tolko intense write bude
<Mmike> mosh stavit onaj keep_wal_segments na duplo vise, just to be sure
<Mmike> btw, koji pg, 9.0 ili 9.1?
<deni> 9.0
<deni> keep_wal_segments je trenutno na 100 postavljen
<deni> i archive je ukljucen
<deni> cista to be safe
<deni> ali sto se slave-a tice mislim da ne treba onaj recovery
<deni> jer ne bi trebalo ponestat wal-ova
<Mmike> a, kud ti archive kopira walove?
<Mmike> btw, upgradeiraj na 9.1
<Mmike> cim imas priliku
<deni> Mmike: ma na isti stroj samo u archive folder (nisam ja slagao....samo evo gledam kak je poslozeno)
<Mmike> deni, neznam, po meni je to nepotrebno, kaj ce ti to? nutra vjerojatno imas tonu fajlova koje ces koristiti - nikad
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> kako backup radis?
<Neuromanc> ima txt file s brojevima mobitela
<Mmike> kol'ko je opce velika baza, na disku (data/ direktorij)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ima i xls!
<Neuromanc> oblika:
<Neuromanc> Full Name:	Silvija 2
<Neuromanc> Last Name:	2
<deni> Mmike: ok evo ovaj prvi jos traje
<deni> pa budem vidio
<Neuromanc> First Name:	Silvija
<deni> Mmike: prvi rsync jel
<Neuromanc> Business:	098xxxxxx
<Neuromanc> na koji fucking nacin to importati u mobitel....
<deni> Mmike: a ne znam cisto to be on the safe side
<Neuromanc> prazan redak je izmedju tih blockova....
<Mmike> deni, a koliko ti je velik datadir? Te, prek kakvog linka to syncas?
<deni> data dir bi trebao biti velik nekih 6-7 gigi...bar zandji puta kada sam gledao
<Neuromanc> pa to cu se jebati milion sati u excelu...
<Neuromanc> ima itko ideju kako to rijesiti bez pun kufer fizickog rada...
<deni> Mmike: kaze 11gigi
<deni> al tu je i arhive folder
<deni> pa zato vjerojatno
<Neuromanc> dosla mi sredovjecna kolegica s usb stickom na kojem je taj txt file
<Neuromanc> ona bi to u mobitel
<deni> Mmike: link je nekih 10 mbps
<deni> traje jebiga
<deni> Mmike: a kurac....bas data dir je 11 gigi cini se
<deni> arhive je folder iznad
<deni> nije uracunat u ovih 11 gigi
<Mmike> deni, to je standardna postgres intalacija? kojios?
<deni> Mmike: debian, iz backportsta je postgres 9.0
<Mmike> Neuromanc, awk, al' to ce ti igustin i ovi biti snalazljiviji
<Mmike> deni, onda odes u /var/lib/postgres/9.0/main i vidis koliko je velik dir :)
<Mmike> arhiva nebi smjela bit tamo (al' i ako je, onda ne rsyncu kazes --exclude)
<deni> Mmike: pa jsam
<deni> rekao sam
<deni> 11 giig
<deni> *gigi
<Mmike> e ok
<Mmike> onda cekas da prodje
<Mmike> kad je gotov, drugi pass ce biti puno brzi
<Neuromanc> bome necu to kroz awk provlaciti...
<ivoks> kakve su to ankete...
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ja ti to u pitonu slozim :)
<ivoks> koliko cesto se samozadovoljavate?
<ivoks> a) svaki dan
<Mmike> ivoks, svakodnevno!
<ivoks> b) 2-4 puta tjedno
<ivoks> c) to je sramota
<deni> Mmike: aha evo cekam bas...mislim da bi trebalo biti kroz kojih 15-20 minuta gotovo
<ivoks> d) ne u vezi
<Mmike> lol :) :) :)
<ivoks> e) 5 puta godisnje
<ivoks> 5 puta godisnje? :)
<ivoks> i naravno f) nisam to jos radio
<deni> Mmike: ovaj puta sam mu stavio u px_log u exclude
<ivoks> sto znaci da ovi koji su odgovorili sa c) jesu, ali se srame :)
<Mmike> deni, mudro, ja upravo popravvljam svoje skritpe :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima rezultata?
<Neuromanc> mmike i da bi bilo zanimljivije nije svugdje full first last name
<Neuromanc> svaki drugi treci ili cetvrti ima samo full i first name
<ivoks> Mmike: ima, al sam vec zatvorio link
<Neuromanc> da ne bi slucajno mogao ici redom po redovima i parsati
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da je oko 44% 2-4 puta tjedno
<ivoks> 4% je sramota il tak nesto
<Neuromanc> nego moras jos provjeravati i sto pise na pocetku reda...
<Mmike> Neuromanc, a jbg, da se sve to izskriptirati
<Mmike> pazi lika
<Mmike> pitam ga zasto nema /root/.my.cnf na serveru slozen, sa root credentialsima unutra
<Mmike> veli, zato sto je to sikjuriti issue
<Mmike> reko, kako?
<Mmike> pa ako mi netko provali roota onda mi moze i do baze
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ti njemu reci
<ivoks> 'imas pravo, baze su na drugom stroju'
<ivoks> http://wwwstatic.bytecolumn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/funny_picdump-35.jpg
<ivoks> busted :)
<Mmike> deni, pogledaj i ovo: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/interactive/app-pgbasebackup.html
<Mmike> iako mislim da ce ti na sporom linku rsync biti bolja stvar
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> http://wwwstatic.bytecolumn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/funny_picdump-28.jpg
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<deni> Mmike: i da zasto sto prije na 9.1? bio si gore napisao
<Mmike> posdosta novih ficura performance-wise
<Mmike> i ispravljenih krivihbrija, i tak
<Mmike> recimo, na 9.0 moras namjestati/racunati wal_buffers koliki su ti, na 9.1 stavis to na -1 i postgres sam izracuna iz shared_buffersa
<deni> Mmike: mhm...a budem vidio kak ce to ici
<deni> pa mozda upgrade-am
<deni> malo mi je bed produkciju dirat :)
<Mmike> pa gle, ak radi ok, ak neams bedova, da, ne diraj :0
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> Å¡ta god d.o.o.
<jelly> "kako ce vam se firma zvati"
<ivoks> da
<lulz87> jelly jel ti ono radis na net.hr-u ?
<Mmike> kad igra dinamo?
<Mmike> lulz87, nope, jelly ti je undercover agent Nine Badric
<ivoks> Nine Moric, krivo si zapamtio
<jelly> erm, nije Nina
<Mmike> Ma, nisam
<Mmike> nego krivo tipkao
<lulz87> mislis stalker?
<lulz87> onda sam mrivo zabrijo
<lulz87> treba im javit da im ne radi recover passworda za mail :(
<ivoks> kak nije Nina?
<lulz87> vec 4 dana nitko ne odgovara na upit
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, net.hr vise nema nista sa iskon.hr
<jelly> ivoks: tocno
<lulz87> zato sam valjda i pobrko, mislio sam da je to sve ista firma
<lulz87> narancasti
<jelly> bila prije 5 godina
<ivoks> vec dugo nije
<Mmike> bah, tek u studenom
<jelly> net.hr se odvojio tu negdje prije nego je HT kupio Iskon
<jelly> oni se sad zovu Adriatic Media
<ivoks> i zato jer je HT kupio Iskon :)
<ivoks> ta kupovina moze proci samo na Balkanu
<jelly> ivoks: ne, tu si pobrkao uzrok i posljedicu
<lulz87> znas kojeg tamo admina da sredi mail?
<ivoks> tada su HT i Iskon drzali 100% trzista
<lulz87> krajnje su neprofesionalni
<jelly> mail im je outsourcean kod _njihovog_ novog vlasnika i hostan negdje u Ceskoj
<lulz87> skuzio sam da ima veze sa ceskom, dio prijevoda je bio ceski
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/page/2011/10/17/0847006.html?pos=n1
<ivoks> pa tko djecu odvede na vojne vjezbe?
<lulz87> ma blah, bolje da ni nisu sredili taj mail kad im ne valja :/
<jelly> gle, nemoj ga koristiti
<lulz87> nit ga ne koristim ali sam zaboravio pass na jednom forumu a novi se salje na taj mail :)
<jelly> najbolje sto mogu je poslati mail bivsem kolegi koji je sad u AM, pa ce onda on otvoriti ticket Cesima
<lulz87> aj pliz, samo napisi da im ne radi recovery
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> lulz87: za koji account? (mozes i na pvt)
<lulz87> tj, generira se password
<lulz87> ali taj pass ne stima
<ivoks> hah, jel ga kopi pejstas?
<lulz87> cek :)
<jelly> lulz87: daj sroci koherentnu recenicu ili dvije da mogu copy-pasteat
<lulz87> pazio sam da ne kopiram prazninu
<ivoks> prazninu koju thunderbird voli dodati na kraju?
<jelly> neka cura mi je davno otela jelly@net.hr pa ga vise ni ja ne koristim
<lulz87> ivoks: evo, prepiso sam rucno, i dalje ne radi :/
<lulz87> idem srocit recenicu
<ivoks> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4863/the-samsung-ssd-830-review
<jelly> to mi izgleda prevec drveno
<ivoks> al pola TB SSD
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> dobar je frend
<ivoks> I would like to show my support to everybody apart of the occupy wallstreet movement who are protesting corporate greed!!! I especially support those who share information with others using 2000 dollar laptops and 800 dollar cellphones!!!
<lulz87> haha :D
<lulz87> 800$ mobitel, pa kakav je to :D
<ivoks> to je preuvelicao
<ivoks> inace, ima i skupljih
<lulz87> aha, vec sam mislio da me vrijeme pregazilo
<jelly> osim cijene za laptope, ta je i premala
<lulz87> nedam vise od 1500kn za mobitel
<ivoks> www.vertu.com
<jelly> bling
<jelly> a neki 24 karatni ajfon?
<ivoks> http://www.vertu.com/in-en/#in-en_constellation
<lulz87> heh, i onda mi taj fensi vertu vrti WIN7 ili symbian, blah :/
<ivoks> The Constellation Ayxta is made from the finest materials and hand-built in England by highly skilled craftsmen.
<ivoks> vrti symbian
<ivoks> to su nokie
<jelly> :-(
<ivoks> The most expensive model it has ever made is the Signature Cobra, at £213,000 (~$310,000)
<ivoks> Previous and current Vertu phones run Symbian. Future Vertu smart-phones will run Microsoft's Windows Phone 7 Operating System.
<ivoks> bahahah
<ivoks> Vertu mobiles are only available in its own branded stores, concessions in leading department stores such as Harrods and Selfridges in London, and other authorised retailers. 
<ivoks> to je laz... ima ih u podosta zracnih luka
<jelly> pa, wm7 je vjerojatno napredak u odnosu na s60 ;-)
<ivoks> Many of the models are made using precious materials such as gold, sapphire (for the mobile screen), rubies (for the bearings) and fine leather. Each mobile is hand-made in its factories in Church Crookham, Hampshire, England.
<jelly> pardon, wp7
<jelly> http://www.luxurylaunches.com/gadgets/24_carat_gold_iphone_4_models_with_customized_graphics.php
<ivoks> nije to isto...
<ivoks> vertu se proizvodi, ima modele
<ivoks> ovo je samo netko pimpao
<jelly> ne, to je smartphone koji nest valja
<jelly> bling britvica! http://www.luxurylaunches.com/other_stuff/zarifo_gold_adds_bling_to_your_sharp_razor_shaving_needs.php
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxjx6eRHv28
<SilverSpace> smrzo sam se 
<jelly> pimpin'
<SilverSpace> vani
<jelly> pa vani je 10 stupnjeva
<jelly> wtf... Android nema Cisco VPN support po defaultu
<ivoks> pa to zahtijeva ne-free modul
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3rmwr5dNP8
<ivoks> sick.
<jelly> ivoks: tuntap
<ivoks> cisco?
<ivoks> nisam siguran...
<jelly> hocu reci, moze se tako izvesti
<jelly> (vpnc reimplementacija tako radi)
<ivoks> ne bih znao
<ivoks> da, ali vpnc ne radi uvijek
<jelly> ma, da cisco hoce mogao bi i svoj driver izvesti sa TUN + userspace
<ivoks> da hoce, mogli bi sve
<ivoks> al nece
<jelly> a vidi ovo, Macbook sa mat ekranom i mat crnom tastaturom i mat SSDom: http://www.luxurylaunches.com/gadgets/the_new_stealth_macbook_pro_is_seriously_hot.php
<jelly> sve sto mu fali je trackpoint ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: je pise 13° ali svejedno je zima kad si u hladovini puse neki hladni vijetar
<jelly> severac je duvo ladan
<ivoks> ovdje je 20
<ivoks> al kad sunce zadje... uf
<Mmike> pa tko nebi - bio gladan!
<SilverSpace> ja danas u cingacu zavrsio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> uhaj!
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> perozdero
<Mmike> megadobro
<Mmike> mega mega dobro
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/obicna-kuhinjska-sol-povecava-kapacitet-hard-diska-za-cak-sest-puta/577676.aspx
<SilverSpace> zasolimo diskove
<sale> Mmike: yo, jesi stigao pogledati?
<sale> vidjeh da si me pingao
<Mmike> sale, jesam, al' nism slozio, cim dodjem doma, omram na policiju s curom sad, ukralo joj mobitel
<sale> Mmike: take it easy, ne gori ;-)
<jelly> SilverSpace: iz komentara na slashdotu: "nemojte soliti svoje diskove"
<ivoks> mmmm
<ivoks> pasteta iz mesnice
<ivoks> domace, otocke msenice
<ivoks> Cijene goriva OPET rastu: Eurosuper 95 poskupljuje četiri lipe.
<ivoks> pa to je strasno!
<ivoks> 4lp
<ivoks> mislim da je ipak doslo vrijeme da se predvecer pocnem grijati...
<SilverSpace> zimuljaga
<SilverSpace> jadan RB nece uspjet sloziti bolid za sljedecu sezonu :)
<ivoks> Google Kalendar ima novu paletu od 24 boje kalendara koje se uklapaju u novi izgled. Pogledajte ih!
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejjicmeblgpmajnghnpcppodonldlgfn
<SilverSpace> Google Kalendar nisam se njime bavio previse gledam sad i nije to lose
<SilverSpace> ee kaj je sa installfestom u KSET-u
<api984> je bio installfest
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/kqa6J3
<SilverSpace> sale: hm krivi je datum 
<SilverSpace> KSET
<SilverSpace> igustin: ti si na hulk_
<SilverSpace> pisao 
<igustin> da, zašto?
<igustin> fak, datum ne valj
<igustin> a
<SilverSpace> datum da
<igustin> k vragu, tako sam dobio
<SilverSpace> 20 je cetvrtak
<igustin> Nikica mi poslao, ja sam copy/paste
<SilverSpace> aa
<igustin> četvrtak je i 27.10. ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> upravo sam provjerio - tako imam u mailu, idem ga ganjati
<SilverSpace> da ne vidim nigdje najavu 
<igustin> točno je *ponedjeljak* 24.10.
<igustin> sad mi rekao na #linux.hr
<igustin> popravi
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak ?
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> sale: ping
<igustin> SilverSpace: i na kset.org je krivo :-/
<igustin> SilverSpace: dobro da si primijetio
<SilverSpace> daj mi link na ksetđ
<SilverSpace> ja ne nadoh
<SilverSpace> di je tamo
<ivoks> ponedjeljak?
<igustin> SilverSpace: http://is.gd/obsOmC
<ivoks> hm... pa onda bi cak i ja mogao doci
<SilverSpace> igustin: slucajno primjetio kad sam na G+ stavljao
<SilverSpace> jos samo da sale aaa ulovimo da ispravi post :)
<jelly-home> s vama nema sale
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nasao sam tipkovnicu za andorid
<ivoks> switfkey x
<ivoks> moram reci da je odlicna
<ivoks> ima prediktivni unos, ali samo sugerira rijeci dok ih tipkas
<ivoks> podrzava hrvatski jezik
<ivoks> gleda kontekst onoga sto pises, pa pretpostavlja slijedece rijeci
<ivoks> tako da, ako ne upises niti jedno slovo, vec samo ides prihvacati sugestije
<ivoks> slozis normalnu, logicinu, recenicu
<jelly-home> nakon tri dana koristenja to androida, razocaran sam kolicinom smeca i problematikom pretrazivanja Marketa
<ivoks> cak se prilagodjava na temelju postojecih poruka
<jelly-home> ivoks: kako si je nasao?
<ivoks> otisao sam na najpopularnije, a placa se
<ivoks> i tamo je bila medju prvih 10
<ivoks> kada sam ju odabrao, vidio sam da ima i free verzija
<jelly-home> nek se placa, nije problem ak radi
<ivoks> pa sam to za probu uzeo
<ivoks> i za sad sam jako zadovoljan
<ivoks> ono, curi poruku napisem u tri 'klika' :)
<ivoks> jer ovaj vec zna sto joj hocu napisati hehe
<jelly-home> ok, to je zanimljiva strategija
<ivoks> a ima i up/down/left/right tipke
<ivoks> kad god zavrsi rijec, stavi razmak
<ivoks> ali ako ti je slijedeci znak interpunkcija, obrise razmak
<SilverSpace> da market je smotan
<SilverSpace> ja sve preko weba trazim 
<ivoks> evo, sto mi slozi ako samo prihvacam ponudjeno:
<SilverSpace> market ili appbrean
<ivoks> Kako ste se jasno identificirali ispravnim unosom. Vaše dijete od najranije dobi uživa u najboljem mogućem društvu.
<ivoks> to je sa interpunkcijama i velikim/malim slovom
<ivoks> go figure :)
<jelly-home> Cuspajz!
<SilverSpace> to je to https://market.android.com/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey.phone.trial&feature=search_result
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim neki mogu kupovati neki ne
<SilverSpace> u marketu
<ivoks> ja imam onaj hack
<SilverSpace> da znam root moras imati
<SilverSpace> nije mi jasno zasato jer sam vidio i kazu ljudi da radi 
<sale> SilverSpace: koji je pravi datum?
<SilverSpace> datum je dobar 
<SilverSpace> krivi je dan
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak
<sale> aha
<sale> ispravljeno
<SilverSpace> 19:25 <   igustin> točno je *ponedjeljak* 24.10.
<sale> dobro da je datum tocan
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> mh, jel normalno za htc-ov web da baca Internal Server Error - Read / The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. / Reference #3.9284bfd5.1318876291.53305383 i slično
<SilverSpace> ? nemam pojma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, keyboard je komad hardvera :)
 * Mmike ima finu temperaturu :/
<SilverSpace> ili softwera
<SilverSpace> samo zanovijetas
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kad se zenis?
<ivoks> mogo bi i ja skoro :)
<jelly-home> oceete skupa
<ivoks> tesko
<ivoks> ova ves masina ima IQ
<ivoks> tresla se i bacila mi rucnik u kadu
<ivoks> i onda je izbacila vodu u kadu
<ivoks> i natopila mi rucnik
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> rutanje od ftp.hr.debian.org do lika u Bosni:  CARNet -> (GEANT) Austrija -> Madjarska -> (Telia) Ceska -> opet Austrija -> (T-Com) opet Hrvatska -> (njegov ISP)
<SilverSpace> sakriva se 
<jelly-home> sad ti vidi koliko bi se tu "ustedilo" da NETKO ima peering u CIX-u
<jelly-home> ali glupa politika to nece nikad dopustit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chrome i na androidu
<ivoks> jelly-home: ja ne kuzim zasto se to zakonom ne propise
<jelly-home> zato sto niko nije zakonodavcu rekao da je to pametno, ili ako je, to nije bio neciji caca ili stric
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> treba to zakonom
<ivoks> pisat cu ja HSLS-u :D
<jelly-home> ma treba to sibom
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kada za 200 godina dodju na vlast, neka to naprave
<jelly-home> Kajina za precjednika
<jelly-home> onu ostalu bandu iz ISS-a potjerat
<SilverSpace> ebela
<ivoks> iss?
<jelly-home> IDSa 
<ivoks> aha
<jelly-home> ISS mi se zove odjel u firmi pa je u prstima
<ivoks> da, nama je 1ss
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> imali smo iSS Truppen dok nas je bilo puno
<jelly-home> (where puno ~ 9)
<jelly-home> u mracnom dobu startupa
<SilverSpace> lol citma Motorola Defy frajer se hvalio kao otporan na vodu
<SilverSpace> i skocio u bazen ali je zaboravio da je skinuo zastitu za slusalice i usla mu voda
<jelly-home> nije otporan na ljudsku grešku
<jelly-home> da ne velim nešto zlobnije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vipnet.hr/nexus
<SilverSpace> to je onaj stari
<SilverSpace> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/17/ubuntu-tat/
<ivoks> jeste vidli hrt1?
<ivoks> HRT koristi zimbru interno
<jelly-home> pa negdje moraju pocet stedit, a to je naravno IT
<jelly-home> koji timestamp?
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> pardon.  Kada smo to mogli vidit?
<ivoks> prije 4-5 minuta
<ivoks> imaju zensku koja cita pitanja iz maila
<ivoks> i sva pitanja su u wordu
<ivoks> ali onda su prebacili kadar na nju dok je citala mailove iz zibre
<ivoks> i to! na zimbra.com
<jelly-home> zimbra ima inline doc view?
<Mmike> jel' valja ta zimbra kaj?
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne, lokalno ima otvoren word i onda copy/paste iz maila
<jelly-home> a.
<jelly-home> ebemu, moram premotat od 20:00 
<ivoks> kak je ovaj voditelj glup
<jelly-home> ok, 21:00 a STB ne prikazuje apsolutni timestamp
<Mmike> ivoks,  kaj gledas bilica?
<ivoks> da, koji je to kreten
<ivoks> pa da se ne moze kontrolirati
<ivoks> kak uopce moze biti voditelj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> od sestre decko ga pozna, kak radi na telki
<Mmike> ovaj, muz, pardon
<ivoks> jesi cuo sad ovog :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, lik ga tako dobro imitira, toje smijeh :)
<Mmike> veli da je lik kreten, inace :0
<jelly-home> ma da
<Mmike> nisam cuo, gledam havai five-o na RTLu :)
<jelly-home> ne bi mu reko?
<ivoks> cuj ti lika
<ivoks> 'stampanje novca nece prouzrociti inflaciju'
<ivoks> nego sta?
<ivoks> povecanje papira za wc?
<Mmike> znas li da se ekonomisti jos ne mogu sloziti oko toga sto je to tocno inflacija? :)
<ivoks> ne mogu se ni gradjevinari dogovoriti oko sigurnosnih koeficijenata
<ivoks> ali to su sitnice
<Mmike> nije da me to tjesi
<jelly-home> mislis, ne mogu se sloziti oko definicije
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> vecina tvrdi da je inflacija generalno povecanje cijena roba/usluga
<Mmike> neki tvrde da to smanjenje vrijednosti novca (sto, iako izgleda slicno, nije nikako isto)
<Mmike> i jos postoje 2 definicije, nemam pojma tocno koje
<jelly-home> sve je to relativno
<Mmike> tj, znam nesto, al' cu srat, pa bolje da sutim
<jelly-home> meni je "smanjenje vrijednosti novca" ok, ako se "vrijednost novca" dobro definira ;-)
<Mmike> "novac vrijedi tocno onoliko koliko ti je onaj kome mu ga dajes spreman za njega dati" :)
<ivoks> vrijednost u odnosu na stabilnu valutu
<jelly-home> samo sto stabilna referenca ne postoji, isto kao i u spec. relativnosti
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> naravno da ne postoji :)
<Mmike> novac je samo mjera duga
<Mmike> al' o tom smo pricali vec
<jelly-home> jooj, bolje ne pocinjati
<jelly-home> ah.
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> tj :)
 * Mmike je upravo skuzio da je zdrkano slozio fencing na postgres clusteru :/
<Mmike> back to the drawing board, they say
<Mmike> 2 C je vani
<Mmike> treba gume ic gledat kupit
<Mmike> "Get ready for winter and ISKORISTITE CURRENT REBATES"
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/7GT4I
<Mmike> google translate slo->eng
<Mmike> jelly, to ti je desktop?
<jelly-home> ono gore u slici u slici je moj desktop, ovo veliko je TV
<jelly-home> HRT1-Zimbra.jpg
<jelly-home> pokvarila mi se tv pa gledam sve na monitoru
<Mmike> brijem da cu si gume v slo kupit
<Mmike> 50 eura komad
<Mmike> kod nas su 460 kuna
<Mmike> i jos umanjeno za mehrwehr
<jelly-home> to je hrpa ljudi u firmi napravila prosle godine
<Mmike> ja sam to radio dugo vremena dok su cijene u nekom trenutku postale iste k'o kod nas
<Mmike> jedno 3-4 godine se nije isplatilo
<jelly-home> navodno odmah iza grane ime 1-2 mjesta
<Mmike> onda sam kupio pred 3 godine ljetne gume tamo jer su bile oko 330 kuna a kod nas oko 520
<Mmike> cca
<Mmike> e, al' cuvanje guma je tamo oko 50 eura, a kod nas je oko 180 kuna :)
<Mmike> tak da neznam
<Mmike> doduse, ove ljetne bacam sad, pa nije bitno]
<jelly-home> a to je sve tu negdje
<Mmike> jelly, ima, odmah iza grancie, lukez i neznamtocno kak se drugi zove
<Mmike> da, jedino kaj je bed doc do brezica
<Mmike> treba mi dobrih pola sata, a ja sam jso tu u spanskom
<jelly-home> a jadan
<Mmike> jer naravno ne zelim placat autoput pa idem putevima revolucije
<Mmike> a vulkal mi je 5 minuta od doma
<Mmike> a jebiga :)
<jelly-home> sad ti vidi koliko ti se isplati zajebancija i gubljenje vremena
<jelly-home> jos kad bi glupi STB dao digitalnu sliku bez DRM/HDMI djubreta, mozda bi se i vidio URL koji je ivoks vidio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 175x60x14, to mi pise u promeznoj
<jelly-home> za tren sam mislio da su to tvoje mjere u trenutku kad si uzimao dozvolu
<jelly-home> cm x kila x ???
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> odem lec :/
<SilverSpace> kad bi google prime ovako izgledala meni bi se svidala 
<SilverSpace> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/google-nexus-prime-concept_1.jpg
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-18
 * large_trout_slap slaps MmikeT around a bit with a large trout
 * large_trout_slap says night fishies.
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> jos jedan dan sa 11.10
<calmpitbull> ajde danas radi kako treba, jos sam ga i vizualno sredio kao sto je bio prije. Tako da je ljepsi za oci
<ivoks> prijavim problem t-comu da mi adsl veza puca svake 3 minute
<ivoks> odjednom prestane pucati veza, ali se oni svejedno najave da ce mi doci doma
<calmpitbull> znas sto ja napravim. isto nazovem,onda dodju, ja ne otvaram vrata, onda srede sve na kutiji koja ja na ulici, onda me nazovu da su sredili
<calmpitbull> :)
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj ste jos na tcomu?
<ivoks> jer mi jelly-home nece dovuci iskon na otok :)
<ivoks> nego, ovaj sed... koristim ga vec vise od 10 godina
<jelly-home> ti ga visto bezobrazluka
<ivoks> tek sam sad skuzio da ima insert
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: inercija
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> pitaju zensku jel misli da ju varaju na benz. pumpama
<ivoks> kaze 'da, kako kune mogu ici brze od litara?'
<calmpitbull> he he he he
<calmpitbull> pa pametna zena
<MmikeDOMA> sed ima insert?
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> kak' to mislis - ima insert?
<ivoks> sed -i '2i\192.168.0.1\tmoj_super_stroj' /etc/hosts
<jelly-home> \1 ?
<jelly-home> typo valjda
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> prvi backslash
<ivoks> nije typo
<jelly-home> cemu sluzi?
<ivoks> moze biti i /
<ivoks> al ako ti insert ima /, onda je bolje za razdjelnik koristiti \
<ivoks> ili $
<ivoks> ili stogod
<jelly-home> razdjelnik za sto?
<Mmike> da, sed moze za 'razdjelnik' koristiti bilo sto :)
<Mmike> odnosno: sed -e 'sFovoFonoFg' 
<jelly-home> zasto to ne bi radilo bez \
<ivoks> pa bi :)
<jelly-home> i naredba nije s da joj treba razdjelnik
<ivoks> ima pravo ovaj jelly-home 
<ivoks> zanimljivo da radi isto i sa \
<ivoks> a jasno je i zasto
<ivoks> eskejpa 1, sto je 1
<ivoks> ajde sunce, ajde, ugrij...
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi mi rekao kad se zenis
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi pitao
<Mmike> ivoks, 12.5
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj pitas? :)
<Mmike> sunce tu pici k'o blesavo, a vani je -1 :)
<Mmike> Po danu bude 15ak, bas je fina prava jesen
<Mmike> da nisam bolestan tak bi fino gustao po maksimiru fotkat
<ivoks> ovdje ce biti oko 20
<ivoks> ici cu isprobati more :)
<Mmike> Izgleda da gume kupujem u Slovniji. 
<ivoks> zas?
<ivoks> cek, zar nije horvatincic u pritvoru zbog ubojstva?
<dodobas> ovo mi treba http://www.keindl-sport.com/detalji.php?id=470
<obruT> ivoks: Horvatincic je u kucnom pritvoru... znaci zivi bolje od 80% stanovnistva
<obruT> dodobas: ja imam nekakve windstopper fleece, ali ispod njih svejedno obucem jos powerstretch rukavice :)
<dodobas> obruT: vec smo zakljucili da samo ti to trebas...
<ivoks> pa kakav je to kucni pritvor ako mozes ici u svicarsku?
<obruT> ivoks: zanimljivo :) ali cuj, znas... on je iz ugledne obitelji i tako to... nije on neki probisvjet poput nas
<Mmike> kod nas je guma 390 kuna, u sloveniji je 275 kuna
<ivoks> Nogometaš Šokota je za Sanadera bio spreman dati 150.000 eura
<ivoks> koja ekipa :)
<ivoks> dobro da si me podsjetio, moram i ja gume za svog potraziti
<Mmike> yeps, slovenija it is
<Mmike> http://www.vulkanizerstvo-lasic.si
<ivoks> tja...
<ivoks> moja je 1000kn/komad
<Mmike> tja :)
<ivoks> mislio sam da ce biti vise
<Mmike> mislim da ti se za te vece gume jos vise isplati ici u sloveniju
<ivoks> pa kad platis carinu, ne isplati se
<ivoks> ili ti sugeriras krsenje zakona?
<obruT> ivoks: povezes jos tri frenda i svatko uzmje jednu gumu na sebe i ne krsis zakon
<ivoks> mislis?
<obruT> znam
<ivoks> svatko mora pokazati svoj racun :)
<obruT> tako je
<ivoks> al meni treba R1, pa...
<obruT> pa uzmi R4 :) bwahahahaha :)
<ivoks> bas si saljiv
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kad platis carinu, isplati se, al' jedva
<Mmike> neznam, ja vec 15ak godina idem u sloveniju po gume i nikad nisam platio carinu
<Mmike> stovise, nikad me nitko nista nije pitao
<ivoks> http://www.molydon.hr/guma/10291/LM30%20BLIZZAK
<Mmike> stovise, jednom su mi cak mahnuli i rekli 'ajde'
<Mmike> ivoks, pogledaj vulkal, jeftiniji su
<Mmike> u molydonu je sava 443 kune, u vulkalu 390
<Mmike> jedino sto vulkal nema cijene na webu Č=
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> nemaju cjenik
<ivoks> dakle, ne postoje
<igustin> Mmike: pomakni datum vjenčanja!
<Mmike> igustin, shto?
<Mmike> ivoks, postoje i najjeftiniji su :)
<igustin> Mmike: mogao bi doći u koliziju s DC2012 :P :D
<ivoks> opet taj DC
<igustin> opet? :D pa svake godine je... ;)
<ivoks> oli vam tripa sponzor? :)
<ivoks> triba
<Mmike> igustin, it's beyond my control :/
<igustin> sve treba, i sponzora, i predavača, i ekipe... ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ok, daj mi Njen broj :P
<igustin> zanimljiva nuspojava: UAE Police Claim BlackBerry Outage Made Roads Safer
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> Btw, ako koga zanima moja saga s diskovima
<Mmike> Maknuo sam ih sa RAIDa od kontrolera, i slozio RAID10 u mdadmu - pisem oko 200ish MB/sec po njima, citam oko 600MB/sec s njih (bonnie)
 * jelly-home se suzdrzava od "jesam ti reko"
<jelly-home> ups
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> jedino sto je md raid veca tlaka za zamjenu diskova kad neki krepa
<jelly-home> cesto se zna desiti da krepa tako da Linux ne zeli obrisati scsi device, ili da driver ne zna ispravno proskenirati bus nakon sto se ubaci zamjena
<Mmike> hm, ugasio sam write cache, i imam oko 80/90 MB/sec pri pisanju
<Mmike> al' dobro, i to je vrlo solidno
<jelly-home> koliko je to u iopsima
<Neuromanc> jutro
<jelly-home> Mmike: ugasio write cache na cemu, diskovima ili kontroleru?
<jelly-home> ako kontroler ima bateriju, nema potrebe gasiti cache na njemu
<Mmike> jelly, na diskovima, nemam pojma dal' ima bateriju
<Mmike> jelly, oko 700 iopsa, random read-write
<Mmike> kak da vidim jel' kontroler ima bateriju? :)
<jelly-home> iz njegovog alata, valjda.  (a i kakav je to raid kontroler bez baterije)
<jelly-home> 700 zvuci bijedno, toliko bi dobio sa 4 15kRPM diska
<Mmike> pa imam oko 4500 iopsa kad imam write cache upaljen
<Mmike> na diskovima
<ivoks> ako imas UPS, ne treba ti niti baterija :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: no no, jos ce ti neko povjerovati
<Mmike> aaccli
<jelly-home> baterija ti treba jer se power supplyevi kvare 
<Mmike> taj je malo manje 'zdrkan' od megaclija
<jelly-home> eh, ugasi caching na diskovima, upali na kontroleru (ako ima bateriju) i nadaj se najboljemu 
<jelly-home> (tj. da nece opet kontroler sjebati koncepciju)
<jelly-home> ili kupis enterprajz SSDove sa supercapacitorom po enterprajz cijenama :-|
<jelly-home> (tj. malom baterijicom koja ima dovoljno stroma da disk stigne iz vlastitog cachea zapisati u flash)
<jelly-home> jel se tak veli, Å¡trom?
<Mmike> CLI > controller list
<Mmike> Executing: controller list
<Mmike> Adapter Name       Adapter Type       Availability       Clustering
<Mmike> ------------       -------------      ------------       ------------
<Mmike> Command Error: <The requested controller does not exist.>
<Mmike> Blje :)
<ivoks> tw_cli rulez
<jelly-home> hpacucli rulez
<ivoks> meni je hpacucli onak... neintuitivan :)
<jelly-home> ne previse
<ivoks> di se uopce moze naci alat za megaraid?
<ivoks> izbjegavam te kontrolere, al tu i tamo se jos uvijek mogu naci
<jelly-home> tu i tamo ~ ibm blade sasije, ibm x serveri, ibm ^%$@ koji kufer su to stavljali unutra
<ivoks> http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/Obsolete/Obsolete%20Common%20Files/4.00.16_Linux_MegaCli.zip
<jelly-home> i vjerojatno dell al ne znam ko pametan uzima dell
<ivoks> jeb.. ih RPM
<Mmike> supermicro ftw
<ivoks> tamo onda uzmes 3ware
<jelly-home> fuj, slozenac
<Mmike> neznam, tu imaju LSI
<Mmike> to je drek
<Mmike> eventualno se za db servere uzimaju solidni stsrojevi
<Mmike> za www nodeove u clusterima, daj samo da ima rama i CPUa :)
<igustin> "General Krstičević uzdanica HDZ-a u X. izbornoj jedinici", samo što ne piše "Sponzor: M-San" :-/
<HmmZ0r> when you buy dell you go to hell
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> imam ovu pizdariju:
<ivoks> vendor: 1000 ("LSI Logic / Symbios Logic"), device: 1960 ("MegaRAID"), subvendor: 8086, subdevice: 0523 ("MegaRAID RAID Controller SRCS16")
<ivoks> to je valjda najjeftiniji junk
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je ok dok nisi ti taj koji se sece po serverskoj i popravlja ih
<calmpitbull> pitanje: gdje dobijem objasnjenje za boje u terminalu
<calmpitbull> imam wav koji je zelen i ogg koji je plavi
<calmpitbull> razlika?
<ivoks> zeleno znaci executable
<calmpitbull> to sam skuzijo a tamno plavi
<ivoks> plavo je direktorij
<calmpitbull> ne ne tamno plavi ne direktorij plavi
<ivoks> svijetlo plavo je link
<calmpitbull> aha
<calmpitbull> znaci system sound je link
<calmpitbull> mislim ogg u njemu su link
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: ako si daltonist, onda file komanda jel
<calmpitbull> mozda i jesam
<HmmZ0r> ovaj ivoks zna i boje :) svaka cast :)
<ivoks> a sto je crveno na crnom backgroundu?
<ivoks> :)
<civija> broken symlink? :)
<ivoks> ;)
<HmmZ0r> meh civija, prevelik response time, mogo si procitat :P
<ivoks> a ljubicasto?
<calmpitbull> dobro sada sam vise pametan, recimo idem u system sound /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo i ogg je onda file komanda
<calmpitbull> ima neki help oko boja
<calmpitbull> osim vas :)
<ivoks> ljubicasto je socket :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: "recimo idem u system sound /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo i ogg je onda file komanda"
<ivoks> calmpitbull: ja te nista nisam shvatio
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: imas help na internet
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Neuromanc> mmike kakva su ti iskustva sa supermicrom?
<civija> ivoks: a crno na zelenom backgroundu? :)
<ivoks> Neuromanc: supermicro je ok ako u njega ulozis novaca koliko ti treba za dobar HP
<ivoks> crno na zelenom backgroundu?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<civija> hehe
<civija> ne znam ni ja
<civija> samo vidim da imam dva foldera tako oznacena
<Neuromanc> ivoks hm?
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: pa sto zelis napravit, lakse je ako pitas tocno, kazes sto si probao i to
<calmpitbull> pa zelim promjeniti system sound al ocito ne ide kako sam mislio
<calmpitbull> da mjenjam mapu stereo u svoju
<ivoks> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/where-is-color-of-ls-command-defined.html
<calmpitbull> pa sam zakljucio da moji soundi nisu dobar format
<ivoks> ah, znam sto je crno na zelenom backgroundu
<civija> e?
<ivoks> rw za sve
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: zelis promijeniti login zvuk?
<civija> true :)
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> i sve ostale
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: pa konvertas, to je barem lako. Samo bi ti preporucio da si skopiras kompletan direktorij negdje, kao backup
<calmpitbull> hvala na bojama
<calmpitbull> to sam napravijo
<ivoks> majku im ljubim, ni to se vise ne moze
<HmmZ0r> ne moze da
<HmmZ0r> :P
<ivoks> tj., moze, samo ne kroz GUI
<calmpitbull> e da kako da konvertam wav u to
<HmmZ0r> kako ne, gksudo nautilus :)
<calmpitbull> e da kako da konvertam wav u cyan
<calmpitbull> e da kako da konvertam wav u cyan plavu :)
<ivoks> pitas gluposti
<HmmZ0r> lol
<ivoks> jel znas sto je link?
<calmpitbull> pa octino nema pojma
<Mmike> Neuromanc, pa ok, neznam, radi
<calmpitbull> znaci samo pretvorim u link?
<ivoks> ne
<calmpitbull> nego
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ovi briju na supermicro jer je jeftin, a nije bitno da je ueber reliable
<ivoks> link je poveznica na drugu datoteku
<calmpitbull> pa da
<ivoks> ono, isto sto je link na webu
<calmpitbull> dobro
<ivoks> dakle, ne pretvaras wav u link
<calmpitbull> ja sam mislio da je nesto drugo
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ok je za kucni server, male poslove
<calmpitbull> dobro kako onda 
<ivoks> pa jesi proucio kamo taj link pokazuje?
<Mmike> ivoks, 60% nasih servera su supermicroi :)
<calmpitbull> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<calmpitbull> nisam
<Mmike> vjeruj, dobri su i za tjeranje ovecih web sajtova
<ivoks> Mmike: ako si mozete dopustiti da krepa, onda ok
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> ali znas sto se meni s jednim desilo
<ivoks> nedavno
<calmpitbull> ivoks hvala na pomoci sada moram bjezat
<Mmike> ivoks, pa jeps, to i velim, sve sto je 'bitno' je failoverasticno
<ivoks> nije se htio butati
<ivoks> a zasto; zato sto je BIOS log bio pun
<Mmike> al' ima ih tisuce, i ne krepavaju, mozda krepa jedan godisnje
<Mmike> tu i tamo se desi kad dodju novi da ne rade, al' kad ga poslozis da radi, radi fakat ok
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> neznam
<ivoks> slagao sam ih i ja okolo
<ivoks> i ok su, ali ti neki detalji... 
<Mmike> tja, kak naletis, valjda
<Mmike> mi fakat nemamo bedova
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: a koje zeljezo ti preferiras ?
<ivoks> nekad brand strojevi ne zadovoljavaju ono sto ti treba
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: Fe
<ivoks> http://www.pse.pbf.hr/hrvatski/elementi/fe/index.html
 * Mmike NiCa
<ivoks> sta vani grije
<ivoks> NE VJERUJEM!
<ivoks> masina mi se po kupaoni prosetala
<ivoks> i stala je na vrata
<ivoks> ne mogu uci u kupaonu
<Mmike> i opet imam /dev/md127
<Mmike> a imao sam /dev/md0 /dev/md1 i /dev/md2
<Mmike> pa srce mamino
<Mmike> ivoks, LOL :)
<Mmike> ivoks, utezi osli? :) ili ju nisi bas natovario? :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=364dzVsBs2o
<Mmike> premotajte na cca 45sec
<Mmike> ako vam se ne gleda pocetak (dosadan je malo)
<ivoks> djubre slovensko :)
<ivoks> uspio sam ju nekako izgurati
<jelly> ivoks: trebao si je napunit DO JAJA
<ivoks> sram te bilo :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Tb0O1W3Ik&feature=related
<Mmike> ama vidi lika!
<ivoks> imao je srece
<ivoks> priner za 275kn
<ivoks> printer
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> u boji, wifi, scanner
<ivoks> 3 godine garancije :D
<SilverSpace> dobro je malo na bike sjest 
<SilverSpace> premrznes pa ti je doma na balkonu na suncu predobro
<Mmike> ivoks, di? :)
<Mmike> to ovi epsoni neki novi?
<ivoks> lexmark
<ivoks> moras biti partner odredjene kompanije
<Neuromanc> ivoks ajoj
<Neuromanc> aha lexmark, to ok
<Neuromanc> epsoni su mi zivaca pojeli i jos jedu svakodnevno
<SilverSpace> ovo cekam http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/q-series/q180/
<igustin> Neuromanc: koji? tintni? multifunkcijski?
<jelly> SilverSpace: radeon?  To ces vrtiti Windows Media nest ili Linux?
<SilverSpace> jelly: bit ce i sa intelicom 
<SilverSpace> i sa nv ion
<jelly> to bi vec islo
<Neuromanc> laserski multifunkcijski kolorac
<jelly> koji radi na linuxima sa free driverima?
<Neuromanc> doduse jeftin je, toliko koliko kosta recimo da i vrijedi...
<Mmike> jelly, nema kontrolera u stroju, na plocu su zapiknuti svi diskovi, i kad iskljucim write cache, fsync obavi posao kako treba
<Mmike> ueber-reliable
<Mmike> ivoks, kako lexmarski rade s linuxom?
<igustin> Neuromanc: Epson je NOT-NOT za bilo što osim tintnih, ali to vjerojatno znaš i sam
<Neuromanc> znam, nisam ih ja birao...
<jelly> Mmike: hm.  jel radi barrier preko md divajsa?
<Neuromanc> ja se samo sad fukam s njima...
<jelly> Mmike: ak radi onda bi mogao i write cache ukljucit, pabar imas konzistenciju
<ivoks> Mmike: nikako
<jelly> tj. lazem, nemoj
<Mmike> ivoks, kul :)
<jelly> Mmike: njihov firmware kad ukljucis write cache vjerojatno jednostavno laze
<Mmike> jelly, necu, tj, probao sam sad, pisem po disku, izstekam stroj (tj, cold reset), hrpa toga za sto sam rekao fsync nije zapisana
<jelly> gut
<Mmike> kad sam ugasio write cache imam nesto losije write performanse, al' imam sigurne podatke
<jelly> tj. not good, ali predvidjeno
<Mmike> plus, raid10 sa consumer SSDovima, pisu oko 90MB/sec, sto je skroz nelose, rekao bih
<jelly> ma 700 iopsa mi je malo jadno... jel to bio 1 thread ili vise njih?
<Mmike> 4
<Mmike> cek da vidim svoj ssd doma
<SilverSpace> jelly: trenutno je ta opcija sa radeon http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/q-series/
<Mmike> meni doma SSD nece pisati brze od 35 MB/sec
<Mmike> sa upaljenim write cacheom! :)
<Mmike> iako, ok, sad samo radi test fileove, pricekajmo
<Mmike> hm, moj SSD doma je ubijen :)
<Mmike> imam 22 iopsa trenutno :)
<SilverSpace> wd ce poskupjeti http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/wd--tvornice-dalje-zatvorene/111682.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> radi ne radi
<SilverSpace> eh da kako se bori protiv aplle ako ne mozes protiv patenta http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zatvorena-tvornica-kucista-air/111702.aspx
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> o hbogner 
<dodobas> jesi procitao log
<hbogner> dodobas, koji log? ubuntu-hr ili osm? nisma nijedan
<dodobas> osm...
<hbogner> citam upravo
<hbogner> jel to koko dolazi u subotu?
<obruT> super je ovaj linux i ovi x-i.... kad mi browser na sdrugom stroju na koji sam okacen nx-om na jednom webu zakolje stroj na kojem imam klijent :P
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<Mmike> obruT, a?
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> obruT: tuzi ga u Hag
<SilverSpace> kaj on ima klat
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> Mmike: spojim se nxclientom na neki drugi stroj, tamo pokrenem browser, ucitam stranicu od nekog restorana i zakolje mi ovaj moj stroj na kojem sam pokrenuo nxclient
<obruT> prestrasno
<obruT> zakolje - nije da mi ga ubije, ali uspori do besvijesti
<ivoks> tako X radi
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> u biti je tvoj stroj server, a spajas se na klijenta
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao taj problem
<Mmike> kaj ti zakolje storj
<Mmike> X proces, ili?
<Mmike> doduse, ne koristim nxclient
<Mmike> al' cesto ssh -X na drugi stroj napravim
<Mmike> i onda od tamo pokrenem firefox ili nesto
<Mmike> i taj stroj tamo ima malo rama ili cega i firefox se jedva vrti
<Mmike> al' mi normalno rade moji xi dima
<obruT> ivoks: ali ovo ne bi trebalo biti vezano uz X protokol, ovo je NX
<hbogner> jej, ovaj tjedan sam se prvi put posluzio dd-om za kloniranje kompova, umjesto northon ghosta :D
<obruT> za x-e nije bed, klijentska aplikacija na serveru alocira resurse i to bi onda bilo na mom kompu
<ivoks> od drj_cro
<SilverSpace> bas volim kad mi pukne veza usred poslicha
<ivoks> screen/byobu
<Mmike> ne kuzim tay byobu
<Mmike> al' SilverSpace je stavio nesto bio
<hbogner> Mmike, isto ko i screen, samo novije, tj nadojeb za screen koliko sma nesto skuzio
<Mmike> tj, postao link od neceg
<Mmike> a-la screen
<Mmike> hbogner, ae
<Mmike> hrpa .screenrc fileova koji ti od screena naprave uzas :)
<hbogner> ne bas
<Mmike> ok, netko voli ti sve sareno, men' smeta
<Mmike> kak ne bas?
<hbogner> pa kakva hrpa .screenrc fajlova, taj dio nekuzim?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije bio byobo ali se vise ni ne sijecak kako se zvao 
<Mmike> pa 
<jelly> http://hr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Razlikovni_rje%8Dnik_srpskog_jezika_i_hrvatskog_jezika#D hm, jel to znači da bi dpavlin sad trebao biti Dobričina
<Mmike> byobu je hrpa .screenrc fajlova i bash skripti koja ti od screena naprave cudo
<Mmike> byobu ne radi bez screena
<hbogner> byobu ti je ko screen samo kaj dolje imas jos extra podatke o kompu na kojem ga vrtis
 * jelly objašnjavao šefu što znači "sad je dockan"
<hbogner> i nemoras screen -rd xyz
<Mmike> nije to 'k'o screen'
<Mmike> to je screen
<hbogner> nego byobu i onda izaberes jedan od ponudjenimh
<Mmike> hbogner, to je screen :)
<hbogner> "ko fol"
<Mmike> if choice:
<Mmike>     if choice == i-1:
<Mmike>         # Create a new session
<Mmike>         os.execv(PREFIX+"/bin/byobu", ["", SHELL])
<Mmike>     else:
<Mmike>         # Attach to the chosen session; must use the 'screen' binary
<Mmike>         os.execv(PREFIX+"/bin/screen", ["", "-AOxRR", sessions[choice-1]])
<Mmike> mali izvadak :)
<ivoks> byobu je screen
<jelly> hbogner: nije KO screen, nego su to djidje za screen
<hbogner> ma znam to
<hbogner> krivo sam se izrazio
<jelly> jeste
<Mmike> al' ovo kaj je SilverSpace rekao, to je zabni neki novi multiplexer
<jelly> tmux?
<Mmike> tmux!
<jelly> ima još jedan al se nemrem sjetit
<jelly> dtach je samo "jedan" screen
<ivoks> byobu nije sareni screen, vec set profila/templatea za screen
<jelly> tmux je navodno puno čišći kod, al se bojim da je to zato što screen s razlogom ima 20 godina bugfixova i workarounda koje tmux tek treba implementirati 
<ivoks> i nije stvar samo u izgledu, vec i u funkcionalnosti
<jelly> ma jes, al to je na kraju ista stvar kao bash-completions, ili oni setovi .zshrc datoteka
<jelly> sve si to mogao sam složit da ti se dalo
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> odnosno, ako imas to vec slozeno, onda ti je byobu drek :)
 * Mmike je naucio screenrc djidje i svasta drugo na flyju starom kad nisu dali vishe od 4 procesa po useru :)
<Mmike> pa se ulogiras, i prva stvar koju kazes je: exec screen -r
<Mmike> i onda ctrl-a : screen irc
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> znas za ctrl-a Esc?
<jelly> ^A čega ba
<jelly> to je ^A [ 
<jelly> i sigurno zna ak je radio na bezmišnim, tekstovnim terminalima
<jelly> uf sad opet imam nostalgiju za VT420
<ivoks> mozda nije :)
<jelly> a jok nije ;-)
<ivoks> to je Mmike 
<ivoks> on je brijao na Windows prije 6 godina :)
<jelly> hmda, to stoji
<jelly> mislim <ivoks> to je Mmike
<jelly> kao činjenica
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si jos cuclu imao kad su meni prvi put accounte lockali :)
<ivoks> hahaha a kad je to bilo? :)
<jelly> pazi odgovor od net.hr ekipe: Passwordi koje korisniku vrati "zaboravljena lozinka" rade, ali je potrebno pricekati oko minute da se ta promjena iz oraclea synca u cesku. Razlog zasto se to ne ispise korisniku...ni meni nije jasan, ali je tako odluceno.
<ivoks> ipak je to enterprise
<jelly> dakle dobis novi privremeni password, ali on ne radi odmah kad ga dobijes, nego malo kasnije
<Neuromanc> nda ne radi ovo ne radi ono
<Neuromanc> ustekaj si mrezni kabel kad odes na drugi stol s laptopom pa ce raditi...
<Neuromanc> ne klikaj dvaput na explorer ikonu na taskbaru...
<jelly> ivoks: najveci WTF je "necemo to napisati korisniku pored novog passworda, nek se misle"
<Neuromanc> a dokument za koji pise u sustavu da je u izradi naravno da se nece tebi otvoriti...
<Neuromanc> i nemoj 4 puta na dokument dvokliknuti kad ga otvaras sa servera...
<jelly> pa kad se nije prvi put otvorio
<Neuromanc> PEBKAC
<jelly> UI failure
<Neuromanc> jelly razmak izmedju dvoklikanja je bio 0,3 sekunde
<jelly> UI failure
<ivoks> jel se samo meni cini da je netko ovdje puko?
<Neuromanc> nisam, samo se ispuhujem za svaki slucaj:)
<Neuromanc> nije ovo alt.sys.recovery?
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, kada ti je prvi put zalokan account?
<Neuromanc> ili je bilo alt.sysadmin.recovery
<jelly> treba ODMA iskočit popup sa 32pt blinkajućim crvenim slovima "KUD S' NAVRO"
<Mmike> ivoks, 96te :)
<Mmike> mislim da sam 94te dobio acount na scrapp ili na srce20
<Mmike> i onda 95te negdje na jagoru
<ivoks> pa sorry, 96. sam ja prvi put instalirao linux na svoj stroj :p
<Mmike> i onda sam otkrio rwall pa sam ljudima blesirao terminale na srcu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, siguran sam da jesi :)
<ivoks> u biti, da provjerim...
<ivoks> redhat 5.1 je bio, ako se dobro sjecam
<SilverSpace> aha vidim da ste dosli do tmux 
 * obruT je tamo negdje krajem 95-te ili pocetkom 96-te Mmikea na termovima na SRCE-u pitao kak da sjebe tipa koji mu je uzeo nick :)
<SilverSpace> da to je to
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> meni je slackware bio prvi 96te
<ivoks> ne, 4.2
<obruT> ivoks: ja imam LDR iz 97-me i tamo je bio RH 4.2 gore...
<ivoks> 5.2 mi je bio zadnji redhat :)
<hbogner> ko da slusam partizane kako pricaju o drugom svjetskm ratu :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> slink je bio prvi debian koji sam stavio na svoj stroj
<jelly> slink je bio zadnji debian koji sam instalirao na kantu doma
<SilverSpace> kad je izaso prvi ubuntu
<jelly> i prvi isto ;-)
<ivoks> 2004.
<ivoks> mislim da je woody bio moj zadnji debian
<ivoks> onda je dosla gentoo faza
<ivoks> doduse, prvo slackware, pa onda gentoo
<hbogner> ja krenuo 2003. sa mandrake, ali to jako malo, aktivnije poceo na slackware-u
<SilverSpace> ja se ni ne sijecam
<SilverSpace> RH mi je bio prvi 
<Neuromanc> rh mi je bio prvi server
<Neuromanc> slackware je bio ovak u dual bootu za isprobavanje
 * Mmike je davno probao slackware, skuzio da je neupotrebljivo, vratio se windowsima
<ivoks> i onda meni nesto kaze, da sam ja dudao dok je on hakirao okolo
<obruT> slack -> RH -> Mandrake -> Mandriva -> Ubuntu.... na serverima na poslu i Debian i CentOS, a usput isprobano gro drugih distribucija, sto komercijalnih (cak i piratskih) sto ovih normalnih :)
<Mmike> pa neupotrebljivo je bilo
<Mmike> za imat doma
<Mmike> a na 'serverima' su bili solarisi i ultrixi
<Mmike> tu i tamo neki hpux
<Mmike> na fsbu su to voljeli, neznam zasto
<ivoks> ja sam imao dec :)
<Mmike> i onda 98ma, reciom, debilani
<Mmike> a ja sam si prvi debian na svoju kantu doma stavio 2000te, mislim
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam imao srecu da sam na poslu imao i IBM-ov server s AIX-om :)
<obruT> na njemu sam dizao entrustov CA :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma, na srcu/feru/fsbu/irbu/fizici/ffzgu/efzgu je bilo svega :)
<obruT> a da, po tim ustanovama se sretnes sa svim i svacim :)
<ivoks> amateri
<ivoks> ja sam linux uvodio u firme u koje sam dolazio :)
<jelly> sva sreca da su svi ti silni unixi uglavnom pokrepali u medjuvremenu
<obruT> ivoks: jadne firme :)
<SilverSpace> kad sam se prvi puta zaposlio u ini i kad se tetris pojavio i testdrive, sokoban tad sam ja po prvi puta upalio neku kantu 
<SilverSpace> dos
<ivoks> ah... dos
<SilverSpace> dizali smo sa one velike diskete
<ivoks> sve ceka se sjecam iz tih dana (imao sam 10-14 godina), je bio f-19
<SilverSpace> igrice
<ivoks> i nc!
<SilverSpace> nc se tek kasnije pojavio
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-19_Stealth_Fighter
<ivoks> igrao sam to satima
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmGUzuSW5PU
<Mmike> ja ovo :)
<Mmike> jos se najezim kad cujem muziku :0
<SilverSpace> 91 u hv smo dobili iz amerike dva laptopa i jedini sam ja znao nesto o tome :)
<SilverSpace> dok nisu mobilizirali nekog frika
<SilverSpace> gore je bio neki program za balisticko prorucunavanje topnistvo
<jelly> bojim se pitat jel bio sa imperijalnim jedinicama ili metrickim
<SilverSpace> uh hebote koliko sam star :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: metrickim 
<jelly> *phew*
<lulz87> Nismo mogli izraèunati upute za putovanje izmeðu Osijek i Sarajevo, kaze google :( jadna bosna ni google ju ne zeli
<SilverSpace> :))
<jelly> jebes zemlju koja Google Maps nema
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kCvSyJaYbc
<obruT> jeste to imali schorch 2d ili 3d ? :)
<lulz87> pa da, cudno pa nije BiH bas takva vukojebina 
<jelly> lulz87: nema besplatno, al vjerojatno Garmin to znade izracunat
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<hbogner> lulz87, http://www.yournavigation.org/
<SilverSpace> mozda i osm
<hbogner> jedna od opcija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> naravno da smo imali scorch
<ivoks> scorched3d
<ivoks> jos uvijek postoji u repozitoriju :)
<obruT> mi smo na faksu imali zadatak u jednom blok satu iz programiranja napisati svoju schorch-like igru
<SilverSpace> ovo je najbolja igra ikada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFMSNrDupmk
<obruT> bilo je zanimljivo vidjeti raznorazne ideje za generatore terena
<Mmike> Kaže mali Ivica učiteljici:
<Mmike> - Napisao sam pjesmu o seksu.
<Mmike> - Hm… Ivice… ma dobro, da čujemo.
<Mmike> - Ustanem rano, idem u školu, učim, malo se igram, opet učim, spavam i sve tako…
<Mmike> - I dobro, a gdje je tu seks? – pita učiteljica.
<Mmike> - Pjesma se zove "Jebeš takav život!"
<ivoks> haha test drive
<ivoks> o da!
<ivoks> muzika
<ivoks> hahahaha
<obruT> ja sam pizdio na test drive :) stalno se skrsio
<SilverSpace> tj. ova http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fif3mb3TkKc&feature=related
<SilverSpace> :))
<hbogner> ovo je moja igra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGyXH4hSgUI
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uq92eCdNQM
<hbogner> joj, pa i ja samigrao par puta taj test drive kod frenda
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RZzdGki8
<dodobas> iam tko pola terabajta za posuditi....
<dodobas> ili nacin kako saznati koliko je velika datoteka kad se otpakira
<dodobas> radi se o 18Gb bzip2 XML-a
<hbogner> ako ima evo pa se igrajte: http://planet.openstreetmap.org/planet-latest.osm.bz2
<jelly> dodobas: bzip2 -d < foo.bz2 | wc -c 
<obruT> dodobas: to je tesko procjeniti, nekakvu praznu datoteku od mnogo gigabajta sazmes na jako mali prostor :)
<Neuromanc> :)))))))
<obruT> tak su radili DOS napade na antivirus programe
<hbogner> otprilike je kompresira na 10% pocetne velicine na manjim fajlovima
<jelly> dodobas: okvirno, vjerojatno sam negdje fulao sintaksu
<hbogner> tj manjim segmentima tog velokog fajla
<dodobas> jelly: ok, dakle prebrojati bytove
<jelly> dodobas: možda imaš bzcat wrapper.
<jelly> ili treba -c, ili neš
<jelly> dodobas: pa da... "koliko je velika" se obično broji u byteovima
<jelly> još gore, wc -c na UTF-8 localetu vjerojatno broji znakove umjesto byteove
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgDqwa_pzmg
<jelly> dodobas: progress bar?  pv < foo.bz2 | bzip2 -dc | wc -c
 * jelly se pita kakvo smeće generira 100GB-tni xml
<dodobas> jelly: planet.osm datoteka 
<dodobas> Openstreetmap za cijeli svijet
<jelly> dodobas: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Planet.osm piše da je 250GB
<dodobas> jelly: da... ali to je za 16Gb...
<jelly> isti kufer
<dodobas> za 6.1 je bilo 160Gb
<Mmike> auh, civilizejsn
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> C&C je nova igra :)
<hbogner> jelly, pise over 250 znaci sad je i veci
<jelly> još ćeš reć da je Dune 2 nova igra 
<dodobas> dakle... mogao bih modelirati funkciju regresije pa procijeniti...
<jelly> dodobas: modelirat?  Alo, linerna aproksimacija ofrlje veli 300 giga
<jelly> prst-palac 
<ivoks> da, dune, ne C&C
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super mario, pih
<Mmike> gianna sisters
<Mmike> to se igralo
<Mmike> i defender of the crow
<Mmike> crown
<jelly> pazi, ne Dune, baš Dune 2
<Mmike> i legions of death
<Mmike> dune mi je bila bezveze
<Mmike> to je avantura ona bila, jeld?
<jelly> tako nešto
<Mmike> a secreet of monkey island?
<Mmike> i indiana jones and fate of atlantis?
<jelly> Dune 2 je valjda prvi RTS
<Mmike> days of the tentackle? :)
<Mmike> phantasmogoria!
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da je, da
<Mmike> od frenda stari je zavrsio igru i svim mogucim nacinima, k'o sve rase, k'o sve tezine, sve je odigrao :)
<jelly> Mmike: imaš Monkey Island 1 za iPhone, vrlo fino
<jelly> sa origigi i poljepšanom grafikom
<jelly> moš birat
<ivoks> treba nam spice! :)
<jelly> Mmike: tak se to radi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne volim te igre :)
<Mmike> previse vremena uzmu
<Mmike> sjecam se kad sam konacno dobio baldurs gate prvi
<Mmike> pa heroin nije tak zarazan
<jelly> meni Starcraft 2 stoji već godinu dana nisam ga još instalirao :-|
<Mmike> btw, te sve igre pod dosboxom rade super
<Mmike> a ove win98 igre pod wineom rade vrlo vrlo solidno
<dodobas> ljepe li gigabitne mreze... srće 37.7 M/s
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> kad se veli to supersede na hrvatskom
<hbogner> dodobas, kad saznas koliko je velik fajl ispravi na wikiju da i ostali znaju :D
<jelly> kak*
<jelly> dodobas: sporo!
<dodobas> jelly: nasljediti ?
<Mmike> nadomjestiti
<Mmike> zamijeniti
<jelly> jedan mail je supersedeao drugi, i onaj prvi vise ne vazi
<Mmike> obsoletao :)
<jelly> jebogapas
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, kak se veli obsoletao ;-)
<dodobas> jelly: kako sporo  :)
<jelly> dodobas: treba ic bar 80-90 MB/s ;-)
<Mmike> obsolete - zastario :)
<Mmike> jelly, mozda pise po diskovima koji nemogu brze
<jelly> ma ti si zastario
<Mmike> obsolete = zastario, da
<jelly> Mmike: trebam tranzitivni glagol
<jelly> A je zastario B <-- ne postoji u hrvatskom
<ivoks> ponistio
<jelly> E!
<dodobas> jelly: da u teoretski TCP/IP protokolom :P
<jelly> dodobas: meni doma nbd, koji ide preko tcp-ja, toci toliko
<dodobas> pa kazem, teoretski maksimum... koji se eto ostvari u praksi
<ivoks> gledam rtl i ne vjerujem
<ivoks> gle, kde
<ivoks> na rtl
<ivoks> tko se sjeca skinova za xmms?
<ivoks> a tko se sjeca isapnpconf? :)
<jelly> dodobas: teoretski maksimum je 125MB/s.  NFS uspije izvuci recimo 105MB/s ak imas dobru mrezu
<dodobas> a TCP overhead ?
<jelly> to je bio NFS v3 prek TCPja
<jelly> ali 80-90 bi morao imati sa pristojnim protokolom bez previse muke
<jelly> 37 je onak... toliko ide kroz laptop sa krama Realtekicom ili scp koji zakuca CPU
<jelly> tj. ak cesto tocis, isplati se pogledati zasto je tak sporo.  Ak je samo jednom ne isplati se trosit vrijeme
<dodobas> jelly: vucem s ftp.spline.de
<dodobas> zaboravih napomenuti
<dodobas> ftp://ftp.spline.de/pub/openstreetmap/planet-latest.osm.bz2
<ivoks> Učenici poručili premijerki Kosor: Dobro došli u Remetinec!
<jelly> dodobas: ka nema torrenti za to ;-)
<jelly> al dobro, ako je preko interneta onda je brzo ;-)
<calmpitbull> kako formatirat ubuntu
<dodobas> jelly: pa to ti pricam :)
<ivoks> 30 tisuća kućanstava u Novom Zagrebu sutra ostaje bez grijanja i tople vode!
<ivoks> perfect timing :)
<calmpitbull> da ispraznis disk i da nema vise
<dodobas> hmm, otpakirava s ~2.7MB/s
<jelly> ivoks: da ne bi radove imali po ljeti, ko je to vidio
<ivoks> pa treba se ic kupat
<jelly> dodobas: mozda su ga pbzip-ali, pa ga mozes i ti pbzip-d-at?
<dodobas> hmm...
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ne kuzim koji disk 
<calmpitbull> da sformatiram
<calmpitbull> sve
<hbogner> calmpitbull, za psprazniti disk ti je najbolji dd
<calmpitbull> format c
<calmpitbull> kao
<calmpitbull> da nemam nis na hardu
<calmpitbull> al nemogu u bios
<hbogner> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3
<hbogner> ili koja vec particija je
<SilverSpace> sudo rm -rf /
<calmpitbull> i onda necu imat nista
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> particije samo
<ivoks> ovisi sto zelis
<calmpitbull> zelis sve zbrisat
<calmpitbull> da mi potpuno formatira dis
<calmpitbull> disk
<SilverSpace> digni live cd i gparted 
<ivoks> zelis li obrisati podatke ili formatirati disk? :)
<calmpitbull> formatirat disk
<dodobas> jelly: pbzip2 ga cita.. ali ne pomaze puno
<dodobas> sto bi znacilo da nisu
<ivoks> onda samo trebas obrisati mbr diska
<calmpitbull> tako je
<jelly> zali se upravi vodovoda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<ivoks> zamijeni hda sa svojim diskom
<dodobas> jelly: http://pastie.org/2717392 bez outputa...
<dodobas> tj. nema ga
<jelly> ivoks: a kak se obrise msdos + gpt ak imas gpt?
<ivoks> onda imas samo gpt, ne i msdos :)
<ivoks> partedom, mklabel :)
<ivoks> http://www.digital52.com/help/gptremoval.html
<jelly> ivoks: a neki lijepi dd?
<jelly> aha, 4KiB
<jelly> najbolje bit siguran i njukat prvi megabajt
<archman> ima tko iskustva sa web hostingom sa svog kućnog servera? imam optimu i onaj tilgin ruter i ništa neće proslijeđivati na server (zahtjeve). lokalno mi sve radi, znači da je apache u redu, ali čim pozivam preko domene (dyndns-home.com) otvori mi se početna strana od rutera (192.168.1.1) jer sam u lanu, a ostalima samo bude timeout...
<ivoks> pa moras sloziti nat na ruteru
<ivoks> i port forward
<ivoks> nat je vec slozen
<archman> port forward sam isto obavio, stavio sam onaj sa preseta, a i custom izdefinirao
<archman> probao razne portove
<archman> sad sam na 4755 i ništa
<archman> archdebs.dyndns-home.com
<archman> probaj nmap -p 4755 archdebs.dyndns-home.com
<ivoks> elnet archdebs.dyndns-home.com 4755
<ivoks> Trying 89.201.192.24...
<ivoks> nema tamo nicega
<archman> aah
<archman> ivoks: najvjerojatnije port forwarding ili ISP blokira?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne moze se spojiti na taj port
<ivoks> ako si ti siguran da si slozio port forward, onda ti mozda ISP radi uslugu i dize firewall :)
<archman> ok, fala na pomoći :)
<archman> znači da mogu probati isključiti firewall na ruteru?
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> ja -> ISP -> tvoj ruter -> tvoj stroj
<ivoks> nesto izmedju 'ja' i 'tvoj stroj' blokira promet
<ivoks> mozda je i tvoj stroj, ako si slozio takva pravila na njemu
<ivoks> ne mogu ti reci sto da napravis, kada ne znamo tko blokira promet
<ivoks> ustanovi to
<ivoks> vidi jesi li kupio firewall uslugu kod ISP-a
<archman> ma ništa, ista stvar
<ivoks> ako jesi, oni to ne slazu na tvom ruteru, ve kod sebe
<archman> aha, ok :)
<archman> iptables je namješten da propušta sve pakete
<archman> OptiNET Firewall je isključen
<archman> ali i "Besplatan web hosting" isto
<archman> to je možda to
<archman> ma ne, ništa
<ivoks> nije to to
<ivoks> nisi napravio port forward one
<archman> budem vidio to još
<SilverSpace> nisam zadovoljan sa ubuntu one
<ivoks> sta te muci?
<jelly> njofra
<SilverSpace> ne sljaka bas kak bi htio 
<SilverSpace> tj. spor je 
<ivoks> spor?
<ivoks> sporo uloada ili sto?
<SilverSpace> da i dowload
<SilverSpace> isto
<ivoks> mozda ti je mreza spora?
<ivoks> naime, ono sto znam je da rade na prosirenju hardvera
<SilverSpace> da ali i prekida
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<ivoks> 2011-10-17 Some users may experience slow performance across services. Apologies to those who've been impacted. We're looking into what is causing this to happen and will work on getting it fixed ASAP.
<SilverSpace> malo skine pa neko vrijeme nista
<SilverSpace> pa opet nastavi za desetak sekundi
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-Magicicada.png
<ivoks> sto bi ta slika trebala reci? i, nisi li procitao ono sto sam pejstao?
<SilverSpace> ma jesam
<SilverSpace> skinuo jednu slikicu za cca 30min
<ivoks> ok, ponovit cu :)
<ivoks> 2011-10-17 Some users may experience slow performance across services. Apologies to those who've been impacted. We're looking into what is causing this to happen and will work on getting it fixed ASAP.
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> hajde neka im 
<SilverSpace> :)
<archman> ivoks: uspio sa preko mobitela ući u stranicu :)
<archman> ali trebao sam forward ip od mobitela
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<archman> za source ip address sam morao stavit ip od mobitela
<archman> preko mobitela testiram jel se mogu konektirat
<ivoks> pa sto inace stavis za source ip?
<archman> a ako probam ostavit prazno, ne ide
<archman> ništ, jer ne znam šta stavit
<archman> evo
<archman> http://ompldr.org/vYXY2Mg/Untitled.jpg
<archman> primjer
<archman> u source ip address ne može bit da se ne stavi ništa
<SilverSpace> LN drema mi se
<jelly> siesta
<archman> ok, radi, trebalo je za source ip stavit "*.*.*.*"
<ivoks> ili *
<archman> :)
<ivoks> moralo bi raditi sa *
<Mmike> archman, sad ti radi? daj nam url da vidimo sajt
<archman> Mmike: tek sam uspostavio apache da učim html, mysql i slično, tako da nemam ništa :)
<archman> ali eto: http://archdebs.dyndns-home.com
<archman> radi?
<Mmike> Webpage raXXXXXdiiTitle
<Mmike> ako je to - to
<Mmike> onda radi :)
<archman> jep
<Mmike> a sad, da probamo slow loris :0
<archman> tnx
<ivoks> kupi knjigu :)
<jelly> koju
<hbogner> http://www.mojkvart.hr/Zagreb/Srednjaci/Metalna-galanterija-zeljeznarija/color-chem
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<ivoks> ovaj t-com je zbunjen
<ivoks> jucer prijavim kvar
<ivoks> zovu me da ce doci ujutro
<ivoks> medjutim, ocito su sve popravili na svojem kraju
<ivoks> jutros me zove lik da me pita di sam, ne moze naci kucu
<ivoks> nakon sto mu kazem da sad sve radi u redu, on zakljucuje da ne treba doci
<ivoks> 4h kasnije zove me t-com da me pita je li sve u redu
<Neuromanc> ah t-com dozivljaji
<jelly> tehnicari koji izlaze na teren nisu vise HT mislim, nego male firme, prije par godina su ih sve pootpustali i sad je to odvojeno kakti
<ivoks> moram prijaviti tocnu adresu
<ivoks> ova moja ulica je promijenila 5 imena u zadnjih 4 godine
<jelly> Neznanog imena 15
<ivoks> kad pitam postara kak mi se ulica zove, slegne ramenima i kaze 'ti si taj i taj, ja gledam za koga je, a ne adresu"
<jelly> hehe
<ivoks> ono... zato smo i izmislili adrese
<ajhi> ima li netko mozda mobilni radeon (npr 4200 mobile seriju)?
<ajhi> upgradeao sam na 11.04 pa mi bas ne dela
<ajhi> a treba mi bas fglrx zbog dva monitora i kombinacije koja se ne da slozit s os driverom
<ajhi> i druga stvar, ima li -pae veze s tim posto radeon trosi obican RAM...? 
<Mmike> super je to u mjestima na moru
<Mmike> nemaju ulice, nit nista
<Mmike> pa onda pise Mario Splivalo (Jureta Miša) :)
<ivoks> ajhi: ATI izbacuje podrsku za starije kartice iz svojih drivera
<jelly> ajhi: pae nema veze s tim.  To je samo ime.
<ajhi> ova je kao "novija"
<ajhi> tipa, ovogodisnji model laptopa
<ajhi> jelly: PAE zato sto ti daje punih 4GB, a u grafa trosi isto rama pa se potencijalno kolju?
<ajhi> mislim, znam da iz nekakvog takvog razloga od pocetka nisam mogao furat -pae
<ivoks> a?
<ivoks> graficka ti ima svoju memoriju?
<jelly> ajhi: nema to veze.
<ajhi> ivoks: ili ima malo ili uopce nema pa trosi RAM, nisam siguran
<ivoks> dobro, i kazes da dual screen ne radi sa os monitorom?
<ivoks> os driverom
<SilverSpace> kupi si pravi laptop :)
<ajhi> radi, al ne na nacin na koji si mogu slozit s onim ati configom
<ivoks> a koji je to?
<ajhi> prvo, dual screen ne radi bas dobro (tipa 2-3 pixela traka se ne vidi na jednom rubu monitora i slicno...)
<ajhi> to ne radi ni s OS ni s fglrx
<ajhi> e, a ati ima foru da mozes imat zasebne okoline na jednom i na drugom monitoru
<ajhi> dakle
<ajhi> duple workspace-ove imam
<ajhi> i potpuno su neovisni
<ajhi> i nemres prebacivat s jednog ekrana na drugi
<ajhi> e to mi dobro radi i odgovara
<ajhi> SilverSpace: imam ja pravi(prave) laptope, ovo je poslovni
<SilverSpace> :)
<ajhi> a u principu jos nis sad ne poduzimam, odlucio sam samo drito upgradeat na 11.10 pa cu se onda s tim zajebavat
<ajhi> da mi se ne desi da kod svakog upgradea moram nekaj prckat
<ajhi> ovak samo na jednom :P
<jelly> ajhi: jel tasj monitor di se ne vidi traka spojen na digitalni ili analogni (VGA) output?
<ajhi> trenutno na digitalni
<ajhi> ako se dobro sjecam
<ajhi> identicno je bilo s VGA
<ajhi> ili mi na VGA nije prepoznao monitor
<ajhi> ili nekaj
<ajhi> ne sjecam se tocno
<ajhi> uglavnom, samo problemi s tim atijem
<jelly> sad znas za drugi put
<ajhi> nis ne znam za drugi put
<ajhi> tj. nis nisam novo naucio
<ajhi> al moram se snaci s tim kaj imam
<ivoks> nije li ovo s dva sessiona na dva monitora u biti xinerama?
<ajhi> ivoks: iskreno, nisam siguran zato kaj u tom ati gui-ju se ne spominje xinerama iako mi zvoni na to
<ivoks> xinerama je xorg termin
<ivoks> al nije to to
<ajhi> mislim, inicijalno ja nisam htio takva dva ekrana
<ajhi> al jedino mi je na taj nacin funkcioniralo a da nema manjka/viska pixela pa sam se naviko na to
<ajhi> :/
<calmpitbull> sredio
<ajhi> blago njemu
<ajhi> a ja na poslu i cekam da se update zavrsi.
<ajhi> :P
<ivoks> tebi treba multi head
<ajhi> je
<ajhi> cini mi se da se to tak zove
<ajhi> mislim, trenutno mi treba da mi bar fglrx radi
<ajhi> bilo kak
<ivoks> ne znam... :/
<ajhi> bum vidio, mozda se popravi samo od sebe nakon upgradea na 11.10
<ajhi> hvala vam
<ivoks> al nije mi jasno obrazlozenje
<ivoks> ne radi ti desktop preko dva monitora jer ti nestane par pixela
<ivoks> pa umjesto da aplikaciju drzis na jednom monitoru, ti slazes dva razlicita sessiona :)
<ajhi> znaci, kad imam klasicni dual-screen
<ajhi> s jedne strane veceg monitora je tipa 5 pixela vertikalna traka sadrzaja tipa "artefakti"
<ivoks> ok
<ajhi> i to mi je uvijek tak bez obzira na driver
<ajhi> a i ovaj drugi nacin s dva sessiona mi je zapravo i odgovarao jer na oba imam onda panel, workspaceove i slicno... tipa, na malom mi je cijelo vrijeme terminal, a velikog switcham po workspaceovima (pa necu da mi se onda switcha i taj mali)
<ajhi> tak da mi se dobro uklopilo u workflow
<ivoks> nisam to nikad niti pokusavao sloziti, tak da ne znam kak bi ti pomogao
<ivoks> jel mozes kopi-pejstat izmedju desktopa onda?
<dodobas> jelly: eto... 260 gb otpakirano ... :)
<jelly> dodobas: sad odma updateati wiki stranicu i dodati "as of October 2011"
<ajhi> ivoks: mozes
<dodobas> a da, mogu ako mi plate :D
<jelly> platice ti jednako koliko si ti platio za taj dataset
<dodobas> i ako je ovo cudo zbilja brojalo bytove a ne utf8 znakove :)
<jelly> wc -c broji bajtove
<jelly> sva sreca
<dodobas> super onda
<jelly> dodali su wc -m koji broji znakove, inace bi se hrpa svega strgalo
<Mmike> dodobas, kash da ti dam novce da mi das alarmeke i kadsh opet nesto narucivat od tamo? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: puno me pitas ...
<dodobas> Mmike: kas doc na faks?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> kad mi kazes
<Mmike> te, kol'ko ti para moram dat
<dodobas> jedne cevape...
<dodobas> ima magazinska klet u blizini...
<Mmike> bheh
<Mmike> pa zdebljat cu se 
<Mmike> jel' valja kaj ta klet?
<dodobas> ok je
<dodobas> lepinje su tak tak... meso ok
<dodobas> imaju i vešalice i svasta nesta... no to nisam probao
<dodobas> kako ne volim rijec 'uptodateness'
<jelly> to nije rijec!
<dodobas> uptudateness and completeness of all information...
<dodobas> *uptodateness
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, mozemo da odemo na prave cevape nekud, jeli :0
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ima i onaj jos jedan blizu
<dodobas> koji navodno ima super... ali nisam bio
<dodobas> na starom autobusnom kolodvoru za samobor
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SpAhH_qViVY#!
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> di je taj?
<Mmike> mislim, kolodvor
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0Ismk9Gmh--
<dodobas> bas bi mogao dodati... podatke
<dodobas> u Adžijinoj ispod mrzle pive
<dodobas> navodno je poznat... samo eto...
<SilverSpace> http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=99E6142B-604A-4779-B528-29B9B0F6CC4E
<sale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6U7tO_rckU :-)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam nikad jeo
<Mmike> moram probat
<Mmike> iako nisam opce za hranu sad
<Mmike> tako me zeludac razvaljuje
<SilverSpace> he he ja jucer rarvalio sis u cingacu
<jelly-home> samo jedan?
<SilverSpace> 3x
<jelly-home> eeee
<jelly-home> ekipa s posla u zadnje vrijeme ide u Granu
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> di je to
<jelly-home> precko http://www.grana-grill-pub.com/index.php?page=mypage&op=openPage&title=Lokacija
<SilverSpace> to blizu Mmike 
<jelly-home> di je Mmike 
<Mmike> tu sam
<Mmike> i to je lose
<Mmike> grana je fakat losa
<jelly-home> mislim, di mu je kuca
<Mmike> ok, mozda se sad popravila
<Mmike> al' ja sam tamo bio jedno 5-6 puta u azdnjih 3-4 godine i svaki put je bilo lose
<Mmike> al' onak lose da se pitam koji kurac sam opet isao svako put
<Mmike> jelly-home, iza karting centra u spanskom
<jelly-home> ja bio dvaput, i ostali se nisu bunili 
 * jelly-home nije mesojed pa ne moze sam procijeniti
<SilverSpace> srbina su zatvorili
<SilverSpace> sanitarna
<SilverSpace> sad je preuredio malo
<Mmike> kojeg?
<Mmike> onaj na crnomrcu radi
<Mmike> srbin je pri vrhu
<SilverSpace> ravnice
<Mmike> pecenjarna remetinec, mega mrak
<Mmike> pero zdero - jako izvrsno
<Mmike> urban grill, mozda cak i najbolji cevapi u gradu (al 'ne s rostilja, somun)
<Mmike> vesela hiza - tak, za solidnu paru ogromne kolicine al' nist posebno
<Mmike> stari kotac (jako blizu grane) - jedna od najboljih punjenih pljeskavica u gradu (steta sto je ostala hrana taktak, ok, nist posebno)
<Mmike> marinero (preko puta grane i starog kotaca) tak, puno bolje od grane, al' cemu tamo jesti kad preko puta imas stari kotac
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: amo di je blog sa cevap reviewovima
<jelly-home> ocito imas materijala za prvih mjesec dana
<Mmike> heh 
<Mmike> moglo bi se, jelda :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> GNOME-Sushi is a lightweight but polished app (although this is its first stable release) that allows one to easily preview/view video clips, text files, pictures, music files, etc by pressing the "Space" key (when the file is selected).
<SilverSpace> GNOME-Sushi is a lightweight but polished app (although this is its first stable release) that allows one to easily preview/view video clips, text files, pictures, music files, etc by pressing the "Space" key (when the file is selected).
<SilverSpace> auuuu
<SilverSpace> sory
<SilverSpace> dobar je ovaj dodatak nautilusu
<igustin> BOL najavio installfest u KSET-u!?! o.O http://is.gd/dU4b4n ;)
<ivoks> culi su da ja dolazim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> http://vimeo.com/22894261
<dodobas> imate neki hosting za preporuciti
<igustin> plus.hr ;)
<dodobas> ne mora biti u RH :)
<igustin> dodobas: sec, ima jedan jako povoljan...
<sale> dodobas: ako mislis imati nekakav mali site... https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/
<sale> mislim da jeftinije ne moze. Placas koliko trosis
<sale> frend ima nekakav mali site za apartmane, platio 5 baksa i jos nije potrosio uplaceni iznos :-)
<dodobas> hehe... ovo je stvarno dobro
<sale> mislim, pogledaj cijene :-) https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/services/pricing
<igustin> ne mogu naći ovo što su meni predlagali, neki na Z??? (mislim 4-5 slova), čini mi se da je u UK
<igustin> ali i ovo što sale kaže zvuči primamljivo
<dodobas> pita me jedan student na faksu...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> bome, nije novi ubuntu za kantu s 512 MB RAM-a
<obruT> a bome i thunderbird zdere memorije za poludit...
<obruT> a nist, kupovat faking memoriju za "prastari" komp...
<obruT> laku noc...
<zvacet> nestale su mi sve ikone sa lijeve strane a panel radi samo djelomično može li tko pomoći?
<zvacet> bez toga ne mogu raditi na ubuntu-u pa bi molio za pomoć postoji li opcija resetiranja preko naredbenog retka?
<zvacet> rješeno
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-19
<Mmike> http://bendoverbucks.com/banners/b.txt
<Mmike> Snalazljivci prokleti
<jelly-home> script ... b.txt ?
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> lik uspije kroz los web site izvrsiti wget/curl i pokupiti taj file, a unutra cuda 
<Mmike> najcesce hrpa tih web aplikacija treba wget ili curl
<Mmike> i puna je preg_replaceova
<Mmike> kroz koje mozes napraviti code injection
<Mmike> najjadniji od svih je vbulletin
<Mmike> tamo pak radis code ijnection kroz sql injection
<Mmike> zapises PHP kod koji zelis da se izvrsi u bazu, i onda vbulletin to izvrsi
<jelly-home> simpatican dizajn
<Mmike> bwah, linux.org still down? :)
<jelly-home> a tamo ima nesto korisno?
<obruT> curi sam instalirao novi ubuntu, do sad je imala 7.10.... e pa na njenom stroju je to neupotrebljivo :P
<obruT> sad moram u ducan i kupit jos milijardu MB rama
<jelly-home> mislis, 2-4GB
<jelly-home> jel joj stroj ima DDR2 ili je jos stariji od toga
<obruT> stariji :(
<obruT> DDR vulgaris
<jelly-home> zivo me zanima jel ducani jos imaju DDR (1) i po kojoj cijeni
<obruT> imaju ! oko 170kn za 1GB
<jelly-home> ha, ko bi reko
<jelly-home> udahnut zivot starom athlonu ili p4
<Mmike> obruT, xubuntu! :) 
<obruT> jebote, 1GB DDR3 se moze kupit za 60 kuna
<jelly-home> yep
<jelly-home> jer tako male kekse vise niko ne voli
<jelly-home> ak imas na ploci 4 mjesta za memoriju, sa 1GB se samo sjebes
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> ja cu sestri sad nagurat u stroj 8 GB rama
<Mmike> nek' se nadje :)
<jelly-home> koji pervertit
<Mmike> kaj kad ne kosta nista
<jelly-home> prestao sam citat kod <Mmike> ja cu sestri sad nagurat 
<Mmike> koji selektivac :)
<jelly-home> vise se nisam usudio
<obruT> i jos nakon toga... < Mmike> kaj kad ne kosta nista
<obruT> ajme ! :)
<ivoks> python je bogomdan
<Mmike> ivoks, now you said it :)
<Mmike> jel' moze apache vhost.conf file includeati druge fileove? moro bi moc, jelde?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> ovisi o tome sto ti je vhost.conf file
<ivoks> mozda ne razmisljamo isto ;)
<Mmike> ma moze
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vhost.conf fileovi su includeani
<Mmike> i onda iz njih mosh jos includat
<Mmike> ono sto stoji u apacheovom conf.d/
<Mmike> ili sites-enabled
<jelly-home> vhost.conf je tvoja lokalna inkluduša, to nije od Apacheja
<ivoks> super mi je kada posalju popis oiba
<ivoks> a oibima fali prva 0
<ivoks> ili prve dvije 00
<jelly-home> ivoks: na greske u formatu vise ni ne obracam paznju
<ivoks> tablicni kalkulatori, uljepsavaju dan od kad ih je netko izmislio
<jelly-home> prikaz racuna na moj.iskon.hr: 06/2011  168.4    4 cega? 
<jelly-home> nule ionako ne znace nista ;-)
<jelly-home> nisu tablicni kalkulatori krivi, jos je SuperCalc na CP/Mu imao ########## format
<ivoks> ma znam ja gdje je problem
<ivoks> al ono, daj ti to bojasni ljudima
<ivoks> objasni
<jelly-home> zato ga znas i rijesiti, pa ti ostaje samo rant na ircu ;-)
<jelly-home> s/rijesiti/zaobici/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto su Bug_ovci uporni sa tim Silverlightom ??
<ivoks> zbog sponzora?
<SilverSpace> 100%
<ivoks> igustin: ti si na hrougu?
<ivoks> igustin: pitaj oracljete zakaj zatvaraju i postojece open source projekte, a ne samo on koje su kupili
<ivoks> dakle, projekte koji su bili open source i prije nego su kupili sun
<ivoks> a bili su njihovi
<ivoks> bbl... posta -> racuni...
<Mmike> posta?
<Mmike> racuni?
<ivoks> da, racuni za viksu
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto im ne trebaju i ne donose profit
<ivoks> nije istina
<ivoks> zatvorili su ih
<ivoks> u smislu, vise nisu open source
<ivoks> ocfs2 user space tools npr
<ivoks> 1.6 verzija nije dostupna
<ivoks> dobijes ju ako kupis oracle linux
<ivoks> ah, moja greska
<ivoks> http://oss.oracle.com/projects/ocfs2-tools/dist/files/source/v1.6/ocfs2-tools-1.6.4.tar.gz
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> ivoks: bingo, to mi je i tema predavanja ;-)
<ivoks> rijec je o kernel modulu
<ivoks> OCFS2 1.6 is only available with the Unbreakable Enterprise Kernel. Users wishing to upgrade to the new release must logon to the Unbreakable Linux Network (ULN) and subscribe to the Oracle Linux 5 Latest channel.
<jelly> dobro, al kaj sad, to nisu kupili nego je oduvijek njihovo
<jelly> dakle mogu s tim raditi sto hoce
<ivoks> pa to i govorim
<ivoks> pitanje je je li na sceni nova strategija
<ivoks> zatvoriti sve sto imaju
<jelly> to Oracleu nije nova strategija
<obruT> je, ubit opensource totalno i drmat pare samo po komercijalnom softveru :P
<obruT> apple + microsoft + oracle... a sve opensource ubit sa patentima i pizdarijama
 * obruT ode cuvat ovce
<ivoks> kaj nisu naucili na drugim primjerima
<jelly> obruT: kaj ti brijes
<ivoks> jednom kad je otvoreno, papa
<obruT> pa nist ne brijem, evo zarastao ko tasmanijski djavo :)
<ivoks> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> obruT: po mogučnosti na velebitu :)
 * Mmike se smije turbeku s bradicom :)
<jelly> ivoks: osim toga, taj softver ce i dalje biti GPL, open source.  Samo se placa.
<jelly> drugovi i drugarice, open source != besplatno
<jelly> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ocfs2.user/4898
<jelly> "The version number place holder in the mainline is not useful. Because a mainline kernel ships with only one ocfs2 module, we don't need the version# in the module. Hence we've stopped updating it. Maybe we should just remove it. But that does not mean it does not have the features."
<jelly> znači stvar je uredno u kernelu i to je to
<ivoks> jelly: hvala :)
<ivoks> al nisam siguran da je isto
<ivoks> pogledat cu git od njihovog kernela
<ivoks> jer on tamo spominje fsck.ocfs2, sto je userspace
 * ivoks lunch
<Mmike> odo lec
<Mmike> temperatura it o
<ajhi> nema ekvivalenta gnomu2 na 11.10?
<ajhi> ja cu se upucat
<SilverSpace> ajhi: nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> gnome2 je proslost
<ajhi> e al
<ajhi> unity je blaga katastrofa, gnome3 malo veca
<ajhi> stvarno ne znam kaj cu sad
<obruT> ajhi: nisam jos cackao po unitiju, no bas me zanima, sto ti ne valja ?
<obruT> pokrenuo sam ga na curinom kompu i zakljucio da je sve sporo, ali budem se malo pozabavio s njim :)
<obruT> i da, trebalo mi vremena da skuzim kak pokrenut nesto :)
<SilverSpace> genijalna stvar zanautilus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hUGLilYO-s
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozes si u tray staviti stari menu 
<SilverSpace> ako se ne snalazis sa dash
<obruT> budem proucio dash jer me zanima :)
<obruT> bas me zanima kak ce to radit na mojoj kanti, trebalo bi biti brzo...
<obruT> ako mi "win tipka" pa utipkani program i enter bude imalo dovoljno brz response sto se tice pokretanja aplikacija, bit ce mi to cak i upotrebljivo...
<SilverSpace> npr. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-19%2013%3A16%3A33.png
<SilverSpace> da win tipka je zakon
<SilverSpace> u nekim slucaju treba samo prva dva tri slova utipkati i stisnut enter
<Mmike> kaj nemate vi terminale za to? :)
<SilverSpace> za kaj 
<jelly> obruT: meni na KDEu Alt-F2 pocnem tipkati i pritisnem enter sasvim ok radi
<jelly> Mmike: al moras otici do terminala ili sloziti da se automatski fokusira na njega
<Mmike> jelly, ili imas shortcut koji ti dize terminal di jesi
<Mmike> pa kazes: exec firefox
<Mmike> i eto ga na
<Mmike> tak imam to slozeno jos od 2000te valjda
<jelly> zasto bi morao pisati exec.
<Mmike> da mi se ubije terminal ispod
<Mmike> jer inace zavrsim sa 505 terminala
<jelly> zasto bi morao pisati cijelo ime ili Tab
<jelly> tu fino Win, fire, Enter
 * obruT je prije mnogo godina dobio alergiju na KDE pa ga nekak izbjegava :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa ista stvar
<jelly> pa nije
<Mmike> alt-t exec fire<tab> enter
<obruT> vidim da cu dobit i na gnome i na sve pa cu se vratit nazad na fvwm ili icewm
<jelly> Mmike: tlaka
<Mmike> pa kad se naviknes, isto je
<Mmike> nije opce :)
<obruT> odnosno odjebat DE i vratit se na cisti WM
<Mmike> iako za hrpu aplikacija i tak neznam kak se zovu pa mi guba da ih imam na klik misem
<jelly> na svasta se covjek navikne pa ne znaci da je to optimalni UI
<Mmike> istina
<Mmike> al' svejedno, unity je grozota
<Mmike> tj, nije
<Mmike> al' ne za desktope
<Mmike> neznam, meni ne pase, 3 put sam mu dao sansu, i eto
<jelly> pamti history, trazi u recently used documents, ne znam dal se da sloziti da trazi u _sadrzaju_ dokumenta u letu
<Mmike> da, to je nesto sto nikako ne zelim
<Mmike> bilo je jedno vrijeme
<Mmike> neki kufer
<jelly> jos ak nadje otvoreni tab u browseru, super
<Mmike> koji ti je dosao s ubuntuom pa ti je indeksirao sve i sva
<Mmike> pa jedno 2 dana nisi mogao stroj koristiti jer, eto, indeksira :)
<jelly> to je losa implementacija, ali da radi bi bilo fantasticno
<civija> Mmike: tracker? :)
<Mmike> civija, tracker, valjda, da
<Mmike> neznam
<civija> to je jos davno bilo
<Mmike> jelly, neznam, eto, meni se to ne dopada
<Mmike> Wed Oct 19 10:51:14 [conn292] warning: virtual size (136561MB) - mapped size (131462MB) is large. could indicate a memory leak
<Mmike> Wed Oct 19 10:51:15 [conn89094288] info DFM::findAll(): extent 0:2700 was empty, skipping ahead. ns:tracking.data
<Mmike> tol'ko o mongoDBu i tome kak je super
<jelly> meni se ne dopada sugava implementacija, u KDEu sam isto morao iskljuciti
<Mmike> jelly, ti si na KDEu?
<jelly> kde i xfce
<jelly> na poslu jedno doma drugo 
<SilverSpace> zakon unity
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> unity mi je neupotrebljiv za desktop iz nekoliko razloga, ali kad ga srede za recimo 6-12 mjeseci mogao bi biti ok
<SilverSpace> meni na thinkpad edge radi odlicno
<SilverSpace> i vec sam se navikao 
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ga ganjam od prve pojave na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> kad stvarno nije jos bio upotrebljiv
<Mmike> meni je konceptualno naopak
<Mmike> plus, trazi compiz
<Mmike> a ako imam compiz upaljen ne mogu igrati rFactor
<Mmike> pa imam dvostsruki fail :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<jelly> za netbook ili malu rezu je skroz ok
<jelly> za 1680x1050 + bugovi u compizu i/ili nouveau driveru iz 11.10, je neupotrebljiv
<lulz87> unity sux
<SilverSpace> :)
<ajhi> coece
<ajhi> dosao sam do toga da se vracam na 10.10
<SilverSpace> bome ste izbirljivi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ajhi: uzmi mint mislim da ti je on na gnome2
<jelly> nije pitanje izbirljivosti, nego to ne radi dobro
<Mmike> ajhi, a gnoma3?
<Mmike> ja sam na 10.10, al' cu upgradeirnut na 11.04, to jos ima gnomu 2
<Mmike> i radi ok na oba laptopa
<ivoks> Mmike: unity2d ne trazi compiz
<Mmike> ivoks, i dalje je los :)
<ivoks> to je stvar osobnog ukusa
<jelly> meni je jos interface na ubuntu netbook remix na 9.04 (9.10? ne sjecam se) bio ok
<Mmike> me mece 11.10 u vbox
<Mmike> zanima me gnoma3
<obruT> u kakvom je stanju gnome3 sad ? u biti, zasto ljudi bjeze od njega, zbog sporosti, nestabilnosti ili jednostavno drugaciji usability ?
<Mmike> neznam, eto
<Mmike> idem probat
<ivoks> kak se bajadera pokvarila :/
<jelly> pred neki dan smo smazali kutiju friskih bajadera i bile su ok
<Mmike> zato je napolitanka jos uvijek kul
<Mmike> majko isusova na sto lici login screen :)
<ajhi> Mmike: i?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ajhi, pa znas kaj, taj unity izgleda puno bolje nego prije
<Mmike> meni osobno neupotrbljivo
<Mmike> pretpostavlja da sam debil pa me to vajlda malo smeta
<Mmike> al' mozda bi mojoj baki ili mami to bilo kul (ne koriste bas racunala nit jedna)
<ivoks> ne pretpostavlja da si debil :)
<ivoks> joj... kak me ovo vuce za jezik :D
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> di je gnoma3?
<Mmike> toga nema, treba nainstalirat na ruke?
<drj_cro> ma ok je,,samo moras se malo poigrat sa njime
<obruT> bolje da te vuce za jezik nego za nesto drugo :)
<drj_cro> al definitivno mi je vise sjeo unity sa compizom neg gnome3
<drj_cro> btw sa gnome3 mi ne rade dobro 2 monitora pa mozda i zato
<igustin> drj_cro: ha? onda si u manjini, imho :)
<ajhi> meni ne radi s nijednim nista
<ajhi> doslovno.
<drj_cro> igustin: uvijek sam bio u manjini :)
<igustin> većina kojih znam su ipak prihvatili Gnome 3
<Mmike> kak ste vi dosli do gnome3?
<ivoks> igustin: vecina daje za volkswagen novce za koje su mogli kupiti lexus...
<drj_cro> Mmike: apt-get install gnome-shell 
<jelly> ivoks: [citation needed]
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<igustin> ivoks: moguće da će se mnogi vratiti na Unity s 11.10, jer čujem samo pohvale
<jelly> di je ta vecina koja kupuje WV, da vidimo
<ivoks> VW, ne WV
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> ma opcenito, golf je najskuplji u klasi
<jelly> pa je, al "vecina"
<ivoks> polo je najskuplji u klasi
<jelly> cak i relativna? u .hr? Sumljam
<ivoks> jelly: tko god kupi passata, za te novce je mogao kupiti lexusa
<Mmike> ili mazdu :)
<ivoks> nema tako velike mazde :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa gnome classic izgleda k'o stara gnoma
<ivoks> gnome classic da
<ivoks> u biti, necu se petljati, ne koristim gnome shell
<Mmike> kurac
<Mmike> nemres dodati klikalice pored onog 'applicatoins/places/system'...
<Mmike> i koja je fora da lijevi i desni klik rade isto?!
<jelly> ne znam, ja radije volim da mogu svasta svugdje dodavati nego da me uoblicuju u neke svoje sheme za moje dobro.  Al s druge strane Mac OS X koji radi upravo to mi je ok
<Mmike> meni macos uzas :)
<Mmike> tam pak nemrem nist napravit :)
<ivoks> meni je fora na macu uvijek bila
<ivoks> jabuka + a
<Mmike> al' ok, tko voli nek izvoli
<ivoks> i konacno to sad imam i ovdje :D
<Mmike> kaj je jabuka/a?
<Mmike> finder?
<ivoks> ne samo finder, vec direktno na aplikacije
<ivoks> jabuka + u -> utils
<ivoks> s time da mi je na unityu to jos bolje rijeseno
<ivoks> samo win i upisi
<ivoks> ne trebam bas ici u apps, pa utils da bi dosao do terminala
<Mmike> meni je to glupo, eto :)
<Mmike> zelim ici u apps kad idem po neke stvari i smeta me sto toga nema
<drj_cro> Mmike: kad se naviknes vidices da je lakse vako
<Mmike> ono sto stalno koristim i tako imam namapirano na shortcute
<Mmike> jer, eto, stalno koristim
<ivoks> kad se naviknes, skuzis da brze pokrenes program nego da samo dosegnes misa
<Mmike> naravno, zato i pokrecem 90% stvari iz terminala
<Mmike> jer mi se neda micat ruka do misa
<drj_cro> jos bolja shema instaliras synapse pa samo ctrl+space i kucas kaj oce da pokrene
<ivoks> pa nije li to win?
<drj_cro> je.al unity zna dugo searchat kaj ti zapravo oces,ovaj trenutno pokazuje
<Mmike> ma da, dugo searcha? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ugl, skuzio sam kako da dodam djidjemidje
<Mmike> alt+win+right-click
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa
<Mmike> al' bar imam klasicnu gnomu
<Mmike> heh, al' nemres ostavit nesto di hoces, moze lijevo do kraja ,desno do kraja, ili u sredinu :)
<drj_cro> http://imgur.com/UV9Ay :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: kaj dugo trazi?
<drj_cro> ivoks: nekaj..nemerem ti sad rec kaj tocno jel se ne sjcam a i koristim uglavnom samo synapse za bilo sto pokretat
<ivoks> to je ko da ja kazem 'vozim ford, al ti mogu reci da u mercedesu desna vrata nekad znaju skripiti'
<drj_cro> al sta jest jest, ovo su bolje poslozili nek 11.4
<ivoks> ja koristim dash i nit ne gledam vise sto mi prikazuje
<ivoks> win kalk enter
<ivoks> win calc enter
<ivoks> win gimp enter
<ivoks> win 7 -> firefox
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ti to moze bit dobr :)
<Mmike> jos da je malecki pa da je u cosku
<drj_cro> evo recimo stisnem win pa cekam sekundu da mi uopce pokaze dash(il kak se vec to ne zove)
<Mmike> al' kad se rasiri preko cijelog ekrana, pa jebote :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: tapni ga samo, nemoj ga drzat :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> treba mu manje od 0,5s
<ajhi> treba mu previse
<ajhi> to sam i ja primjetio
<drj_cro> stavi synapse i probaj
<ajhi> presporo
<drj_cro> pas vidit sto je trenutacno
<ajhi> synapse se prikazuje instantno
<ivoks> ne kuzite decki :)
<ivoks> kako pokreces synapse?
<ivoks> s dvije tipke, jel?
<ajhi> s proizvoljnim
<ivoks> jel?
<ivoks> ok, nije bitno
<drj_cro> pa tak i tak su mi obe ruke na tipkovnici
<ivoks> pokrece se na pritisak
<dodobas> win+r firefox, win+r gimp  ....
<drj_cro> a i lakse mi ja u ovoj pozi stisnut ctrl+space nek win tipku
<ivoks> dok se dash pokrece na pustanje win tipke
<ivoks> jer je tipka vise funkcionalna
<ivoks> ako ju samo stisnes i drzis, vidjeti ces brojeve
<ivoks> (i slova)
<Mmike> vise-fukncionalna
<Mmike> jos jedan ueber-biser
<ajhi> jel se da namjestit da se pokrece na nest drugo al na mousedown?
<ajhi> tj. keydown/keypress
<ajhi> kak vec
<ivoks> mozes staviti koju god tipku hoces
<Mmike> ajhi, imas pravo, gnoma3 je jos gore govno od unityja
<Mmike> u biti se cini k'o da je unity kopija gnome3
<ajhi> ili obrnuto
<Mmike> ili obrnuto, da
<drj_cro> ivoks: ok je unity super je.. al za pokretanje vecinu stvari sam se navikao na synapse jel mi je brze
<ajhi> ne znam kak to objasniti, al unity mi nikak ne sjeda iako vizualno/funkcionalno najvise podsjeca na osx koji mi je prakticki primarni os, al sve ko da je s lijevom nogom napravljeno
<ivoks> unity je work in progress
<ivoks> ima par stvari koje se moraju rijesiti jos
<ajhi> sto bi bilo prihvatljivo da nije default
<ivoks> al ima i neke stvari bolje rijeseno od maca :)
<ivoks> npr... switchanje izmedju prozora iste aplikacije
<ajhi> a sad je jos i gnome zasro sve
<ivoks> na macu za to treba stisnuti koliko tipki? :)
<ivoks> jedno tri-cetri
<ajhi> jednu
<ivoks> onu na misu :D
<Mmike> ivoks ti nisi mjerodavan, od kad ides na anualno ispiranje mozga goris si neko microsoft zealoti koji sad eto samo sto nije cloud pravi sa sql serverom 2011 to ce biti uh neces nit zamisliti moc sto ce to biti :)
<ajhi> da
<Mmike> kak se switcha izmedju prozora iste aplikacije?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> alt+tipka_iznad_taba
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto su 'prozori iste aplikacije'?
<ajhi> mek spika
<ajhi> imas firefox al dva prozora
<ajhi> mislim, nije mek spika, al ono od tud to potjece
<ajhi> posto nemas vise "taskbara"
<ivoks> Mmike: sto je 7 terminala?
<ivoks> Mmike: 7 kopija iste aplikacije
<Mmike> aha, to
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> nego 7 zasebnih aplikacija
<ivoks> odustajem
<Mmike> bar ja tako zelim da mi se ponasa sve
<ajhi> Mmike: zato sam ti dao primjer firefoxa
<Mmike> ja imam jedno 14-15 terminala sad otvorenih
<ivoks> ili thunderbird
<ivoks> imas glavni thunderbird i imas prozor u kojem pises mail
<Mmike> i sad da imam nesto sto me switcha izmedju svih njih, ne vidim smisoa
<Mmike> ok, i
<Mmike> imam to u posebnom virtualnom desktopu di mi je thunderbird
<ajhi> i recimo prozor ti ode iza
<ajhi> za pisanje maila
<ajhi> i mozes alt tabat
<Mmike> yeps
<ajhi> al recimo da to ne napravis
<ajhi> onda nemas pojma kaj ti je iza
<ajhi> (sto mi ide na kurac)
<ivoks> ili ako u toku pisanja maila taknes 20 drugih programa
<Mmike> kaj nemas u trayu dolje
<Mmike> ivoks, 'taknes'?
<ivoks> fokusiras
<ajhi> pa nemas vise "traya"
<Mmike> zakaj, kako fokusiras?
<ivoks> kaj si mutav?
<ivoks> pises mail
<Mmike> ajhi, ma, pricam kako je to sve bilo super prije i nije mi jasno zasto su ili mijenjat to
<ivoks> odes na firefox nesto vidjeti
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si mutav, ocito, kad neznas objasniti :)
<ivoks> pa onda odes to pejstati na IRC
<drj_cro> Mmike: dodes u pon u xet na ubuntu install fest pa ce ti ivoks sve pokazat :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, ctrl-alt-desno
<ajhi> Mmike: a to i ja mislim. ja bi da je zauvijek gnome2
<ivoks> pa se vratis pisanju maila
<ajhi> Mmike: al nemamo izbora vise.
<ivoks> i sad kad stisnes alt+tab, prvo sto ces dobiti je irc
<Mmike> ajhi, eto, gnomra3 classic nije TAKO losa
<ivoks> drugo ce biti firefox
<ivoks> trece ce biti thunderbird
<ajhi> Mmike: probao sam, strgano
<ivoks> a sa alt+` odmah dodjes na thunderbird
<Mmike> ivoks, neces, jer imas vise virtualnih desktopa i tak si ograniziras sve
<Mmike> ako imas sve na istom onda pravo ti budi, kupi si mac i brij si da je super
<Mmike> ajhi, jel? ja se sad malo igrao, i ok mi se cini
<ajhi> imas ih 4, oces neces :P jel se da to promjenit uopce? :P
<ajhi> Mmike: a meni je bar tak bilo
<ivoks> da se
<ivoks> ja ih imam 8
<ajhi> jel moze 6?
<ivoks> mozes imati i jedan
<Mmike> ivoks, to sve kaj si sad natipkao nema nikakvog smisla
<Mmike> tj, kuzim kaj hoces reci
<ivoks> Mmike: gle, u redu, tebi ima smisla samo ono sto ti shvacas i ok
<ivoks> nemamo o cemu dalje razgovarati
<drj_cro> bas je guba ovaj ubuntu cloud
<ivoks> ajhi: instaliraj ccsm
<Mmike> ako imas 20 prozora u istom virtualnom desktopu onda imas problem druge vrste
<ivoks> onda ces tamo moci to sve podesiti
<Mmike> i ako je unity rjesenje za takvo sto, hajd, neka ga
<Mmike> al' meni ne rjesava niti jedan problem i uvodi mi hrpu novih
<Mmike> ajhi, najvise me iritira sto (gnome classic) nema vise right-click, nego ima win+alt+right-click, tko je to osmislio, dabogda mu se sasusile noge
<ajhi> a jebiga
<ajhi> imamo ono kaj imamo
<ajhi> kolko para tolko muzike
<obruT> Mmike: nabavi si pedale :)
<obruT> dobro ce doci i za emacs
<Mmike> ajhi, to stoji, da :)
<dodobas> obruT: uh pedale.... koji bi to bio win
<dodobas> jos da mogu supkom micati misa...
<ivoks> jelly: ti odrzavas neke LDAP-e?
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> jelly: ove srcetove
<dodobas> tjelovjezba i sport :)
<igustin> dodobas: a nekom možda i užitak :P :D
<dodobas> igustin: kako kome... vidim ti se veselis
<SilverSpace> uh kaj ste se raspisali :)
<dodobas> ali pedale :D to bi bilo tako super :D
<SilverSpace> umem samo dvije reci da kazem, UNITI
<dodobas> imati crtl alt shift space i enter :)
<SilverSpace> UNITY ZAKON
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: bash htedoh da pitam  koja je druga ? :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> mislim da cu ja ostati na 11.04, ovaj 10.10 ce neaktivan bit uskoro :/
<Mmike> a micati se s ubuntua je vjerski grijeh :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemas ti pojma, neprilagodljiv i staromodan si :D
<jelly> ivoks: da, imam jos dvije ustanove
<ivoks> jelly: daj mi reci, OIB. jel ga upisujes u hrEduPersonUniqueNumber?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bah, ti si izmanipuliran, tebi je sve dobro, samo cim je Ubuntu naljepnica gore :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko je celzijevaca sad kod tebe
<Mmike> jer, tu je 20!
<ivoks> jelly: ili ga upisujes u hrEduPersonOIB?
<jelly> ivoks: ne upisujem ja podatke ali mogu pogledati
<ivoks> jelly: aj pliz
<igustin> dodobas: nisam ja prvi spomenuo Å¡upak :P :D
<ajhi> Mmike: di si ti?
<dodobas> igustin: ali ti se jedni veselis...
<dodobas> :P
<ivoks> ma mislim...
<ivoks> Vrijednost atributa je OIB broj osobe. Koristi se za dodatnu provjeru identiteta kod autorizacije. Ako vrijednost ovoga atributa nije NONE tada jedna od vrijednosti atributa hrEduPersonUniqueNumber mora biti odgovarajući OIB. Također, ako je jedna od vrijednosti atributa hrEduPersonUniqueNumber OIB osobe tada ta vrijednost mora odgovorati vrijednosti atributa hrEduPersonOIB.
<Mmike> ajhi, zagreb :)
<ajhi> skuzio, sad sam provjerio kolko je u zg-u
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<ajhi> malo prije sam bio vani i puse 100kmh.
<SilverSpace> dodobas: odlicno si ono slozio svida mi se (osm) :))
<Mmike> to k'o da netko sjedi negdje i nezna sto bi i onda ide malo modelirati :)
<Mmike> ajhi, da, puse za popizdit
<ivoks> koji k...
<ivoks> ako se upise OIB, onda se OIB mora upisati i u drugi atribut
<ivoks> ako se ne upise OIB, onda nikom nis
<ivoks> onda stavi OIB samo ne jedno mjesto
<ivoks> kakva je to glupost 'dodatna provjera identiteta'
<ivoks> da se ta dodatna provjera vrsi sa nekog treceg mjesta, onda ok
<ivoks> al vrsi se iz istog ldapa, pobogu
<ivoks> koji k moram isti broj upisivati na vise mjesta
<jelly> ivoks: onima koji imaju upisano, pod hrEduPersonUniqueNumber je "OIB: brojka", a pod hrEduPersonOIB je samo brojka
<jelly> a ti bi normaliziranu shemu? eh
<SilverSpace> mutavi ubuntu one malo radi malo ne radi
<ivoks> jelly: pa ono, zar trazim previse?
<jelly> ne vrijedi previše razmišljati o tome
<jelly> uklikaš i gotovo
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto ne klikam ja
<jelly> odn. uskriptaš
<ivoks> pa moram svaku vecer to valjda azurirati
<jelly> eh?
<ivoks> da lik ne mora upisivati istu stvar na 79 mjesta
<jelly> iskreno, nisam pitao tetu u referadi kak to ona popunjava, cim manje znam tim bolje
<ivoks> jelly: a jel studenti imaju jmbag za hrEduPersonUniqueNumber?
<ivoks> jelly: po tom studenti imaju i jmbag i oib za hrEduPersonUniqueNumber, a onda jos jednom oib za hrEduPersonOIB
<dodobas> igustin: sto ima na hrougu?
<ivoks> kurac palac i organizacija
<jelly> ivoks: ma jok, kod mene su stari svi LOCAL_NO:, a novi OIB:
<ivoks> koji ku..c onda jmbag sluzi?! :)
<ivoks> to je sve cirkus
<jelly> pa, bio bi foreign key kad bi to htio povezat s necim drugim
<jelly> ADU to nest drugo izgleda nema odn. potpuno je odvojeno
<jelly> ne znam zasto bi OIB uopce trebao biti u tom LDAPu
<jelly> to valjda zna smao neki majstor u srcu
<igustin> dodobas: imho, ne puno zanimljivog za mene, ali tek sam došao, lovim ljude i teme
<ivoks> zato jer je jedina sigurna poveznica za ne-studente
<dodobas> pojavila se motorola defy + ... 1ghz 512RAM ...
<ivoks> jeste vidjeli google nexus?
<dodobas> 2k kn u oglasniku... izgleda super
<ivoks> google.com/nexus
<jelly> dodobas: 512MB RAM imam i opce ne izgleda puno
<dodobas> nije 2k kn
<dodobas> niti ce biti dostupan u RH... jos koji mjesec
<ivoks> sto, galaxy nexus?
<jelly> jos uvijek sam odusevljen prodavcem koji je rekao da ce mobitel putovati 2-3 tjedna pa je stigao za 4 dana DHL-om
<dodobas> yes
<ivoks> pa taman ce doci kada sensation krepa do kraja :)
<jelly> ... i bez carine i pdva ;-)
<Mmike> gdje namjestam da mi se LTS hoce upgradeirati na slijedecu verziju?
<drj_cro> iz konzole sa do-release-upgrade,iz guia prek onog njegovog update-a pa imas advanced pa tamo 
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> u /etc/update-manager/release-ovoono
<Mmike> pa tamo iz LTS treba staviti u normal
<jelly> sta fali LTSu
<jelly> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kako-pokrenuti-auto-praznim-akumulatorom-pogledajte-video-clanak-337981
<SilverSpace> rusi voze i na vodu :)
<ivoks> zasto sam kupio domacicu?!
<ivoks> zasto?!
<ivoks> jel mi trebala? nije
<jelly> integriranu ili obicnu
<ivoks> integralnu
<api984> lol
<ivoks> mamu joj, vec sam ih pojeo 15
<ivoks> to je gore nego cedevita bomboni
<api984> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzdNpiuROq4
<drj_cro> nemoj mislit na torticu.nemoj mislit na torticu...
<api984> uzmi napolitanke
<neuroman> cokoladne napolitanke ovdje...
<neuroman> uzas
<neuroman> jedan red u 2 minute
<ivoks> jelly: e...
<ivoks> jelly: vezano za onaj OIB, nema pitanja, samo osvrt
<jelly> osvrni se sine
<ivoks> jelly: kada upises korisniku hrEduPersonOIB, ona web aplikacija sama doda isti i u hrEduPersonUniqueNumber
<ivoks> jelly: sto cini ono obrazlozenje o dodatnoj provjeri toliko smjesnim da je to vec tuzno
<jelly> al ove integralne su mi zasitne, ne mogu pojesti cijelu kutiju
<jelly> heh
<jelly> a jel pregazi postojeci hrEduPersonUniqueNumber ak ga jebilo?
<ivoks> ne, doda ga
<ivoks> sto je ok
<ivoks> ali cijeli smisao... mislim, nema smisla :)
<ivoks> jedino logicko obrazlozenje je 'Ah da, koristimo vas produkcijski LDAP da istestiramo radi li besmisleno kopiranje atributa u nasoj web aplikaciji'
<ivoks> logicno, ne logicko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k0ZIQV_n9o&feature=player_embedded
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> kaj je u 11.04 vec firefox 7?
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> ubuntu redovno updatea firefox, izmedju ostalog jer im drugo ne preostaje
<Mmike> 10.10 ima 3.x
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> onaj gwibber je uzasan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iz ceg ti tweetash?
<Mmike> brb, hranu mi napravilo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/encaiiljifbdbjlphpgpiimidegddhic
<SilverSpace> ili
<SilverSpace> hotot
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> imam taj silverbird
<Mmike> al' nije mi bas neki
<Mmike> plus, u browseru je
<api984> Mmike: meni gwibber radi ok
<api984> Mmike: si probao tweetdeck?
<Mmike> synaptic je 'no longer supporred by canonical'
<Mmike> api984, ma radi ok, al' je ruzan do neupotrebljivosti
<Mmike> nisam
<api984> Mmike: ruzan je da
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search tweetdeck
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ 
<Mmike> nema toga :/
<api984> Mmike: zna jebat kad ide komp u sleep
<Mmike> kad chrome updateira svoje extenzije?
<Mmike> nekad, ocito
<Mmike> jer imam sve najnovije :)
<api984> Mmike: koji ubuntu runaš :)
<Mmike> 10.10 na deskotpu 11.04 na laptopima
<SilverSpace> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hotot-team
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hotot
<SilverSpace> zaboravi tweetdeck treba aero
<Mmike> aero?
<api984> SilverSpace: aero?
<api984> zašto aero?
<SilverSpace> adobeair
<api984> SilverSpace: radi bez beda na ubuntuđ
<SilverSpace> jedinoo ako ga ne koristis u chrome
<api984> SilverSpace: nop
<api984> SilverSpace: tweetdeck samo
<api984> SilverSpace: drugo nista
<SilverSpace> od kad to
<api984> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.tweetdeck.com/desktop/
<SilverSpace> ??
<api984> da
<api984> SilverSpace: da , na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> vis da treba air
<api984> SilverSpace: instalirao sam air na 10.04 LTS
<api984> SilverSpace: zadnju linux verziju koju je adobe izdao
<api984> SilverSpace: povukli su air za linux nedugo
<api984> SilverSpace: tako kad bude air app za novu verziju cemo improvizirat ocito
<SilverSpace> ne zelim air
<api984> SilverSpace: don't see what so special about adobe air
<api984> ja samo htio tweetdeck LOL
<SilverSpace> jedino ovako https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl?hc=search&hcp=main
<SilverSpace> ustvari ne zelim tweetdeck 
<api984> SilverSpace: stavi lynx LOL
<SilverSpace> silverbird mi je dosta povremeno hotot
<Mmike> hm, u vboxu sam instalirao 10.04, pa nakeljio nesto svojiih sranja, i upgradeirao na 10.10, pa 11.04, sad bas radim na 11.10
<Mmike> nish se nije potrgalo
<api984> Mmike: good luck!
<Mmike> i inace fakat nisam imao bedova s upgradeima
<Mmike> mozda tamo sa 5.10 na 6.06, ili s 5.04 na 5.10
<Mmike> mozda
<api984> Mmike: ja imo! lol
<api984> javim kad diplomiram upgrade LMAO
<SilverSpace> ni ja nisam imao vecih problema 
<Mmike> Flickr is almost certainly the best online photo management and sharing application in the world. Show off your favorite photos and videos to the world, securely and privately show content to your friends and family, or blog the photos and videos you take with a cameraphone.
<Mmike> ble
<Mmike> sorry
<api984> 10.10 -> 11.04 - FAIL
<api984> just my dumb luck
<SilverSpace> na jednomm racunalu pet verzija imam upgrade i radi ok
<api984> SilverSpace: Jedi Master
<Mmike> api984, kak je failalo?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj ti je failalo?
<Mmike> jedino sam, glupan, bas mogao apt-cacher-ng koristiti da ne moram iznova sve opet downloadiravati
<api984> Mmike: zadnji put, blank screen. nije upalio LCD. sve crno.... 
<api984> Mmike: ima fix. i stavio pod rc.local
<api984> ali mi je dopizdilo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> fakat, eto, ja nisam imao bedova
<api984> ne vidim sta se desava kod boota
<api984> kad digne gui upali lcd
<Mmike> a, to ne vidim nit ja
<api984> na laptopu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ja na desktopu
<api984> a ne pase mi Unity desktop
<api984> vise mi je GDM, KDM ili E17
<jelly-home> bar se DE(sktop) lako promijeni
<Mmike> ne pase nikome :)
<Mmike> osim izabranima!
<api984> Mmike: :)
<jelly-home> ma super je unity... za netbook ;-)
<api984> dobar mi je E17. MacPUP linux forno izgleda
<api984> jelly: slažem se za netbook
<SilverSpace> krivom k i dlaka smeta :D
<api984> jelly-home: oops krivi jelly 
<Mmike> ma, to ti je isti
<Mmike> replicira se
<Mmike> :)
<api984> hehe
<ivoks> previse. secera.
<api984> je ko probao Guake paket
<Mmike> 40 minuta je trebalo da se nainstalira 11.10
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cokolade
<Mmike> ivoks, rakiju
<ivoks> SilverSpace: keksi
<ivoks> a i ovaj radler nije pomogao
<jelly-home> jeh, radler je skriveni secer
<api984> dali kome Amarok jede CPU
<dodobas> Mmike: turpial twitter klijent ?
<jelly-home> api984: da, pogotovo kad radi rescan 
<SilverSpace> to ne koristim sranj ubiti je
<jelly-home> dodobas: turpija STO?
<Mmike> dodobas, apt-cache snezna za sto :/
<api984> jelly-home: ni clementine nije bolji CPU jede također
<Mmike> bljak, radler
<dodobas> hebo vas ubuntu...
<Mmike> tko te na to nagovorio
<jelly-home> radler je super za ljeto
<jelly-home> pijes, a ne napijes se, a jeftino
<Mmike> bwah, super
<Mmike> upgradeiralo se na 11.10
<Mmike> i pobrisalo mi sve desktop customizacije
<SilverSpace> naravno
<ivoks> http://soundcloud.com/justmusiclabel/marconi-union-weightless/s-kttxT
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> i pol ikona s lijeve strane je prazno
<Mmike> rade, al' nema sliku
<jelly-home> ivoks: kakva je to vrsta glazbe
<ivoks> dosadna
<jelly-home> ... repetitivna i lagano naporna
<api984> http://loudcity.com/stations/death-fm/files/show/MP3-hi.pls
<Mmike> kak dodam virtualne desktope?
<Mmike> opce nemam onaj tray dolje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<Mmike> A U PIMPEK
<Mmike> dosla je cura sad i gleda unity u virtualboxu i veli 'Wooooooooooooooooooo, guuuuuuuuuuuubaaaaaaaaaaaa'
<Mmike> i malo tak klikcem, i veli ona 'presuper'
<Mmike> :)
<api984> Mmike: ubuntu nije za cure.... dobe orgazam LOL. no offense.
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tja
<api984> sala
<Mmike> uglavnom, pa za ispizd
<Mmike> sve se aplikacije otvaraju maximizirane!
<api984> hmm
<api984> a da unity
<api984> unity almost= osX
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> jos kad frisko instaliras lici na nesto
<Mmike> ovo moje, katstrofa
<Mmike> stara tema, stari rubovi
<Mmike> pola aplikacija ovako, pola onak
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<api984> Mmike: slažem se.... 
<api984> i'm gnome user... can't help it
<Mmike> ja mislim da cu se prebaciti na kubuntu
<api984> Mmike: sounds ok. mislim da ne bis fulao nis
<api984> nemam win vise... all ubuntus at home.... 
<api984> i 1 centos server
<api984> Mmike: si probao ClearOS (serverski no desktop here)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nemam bas zelju isprobavati :)
<Mmike> bitno mi je da mi radi i da mogu raditi na tome
<api984> Mmike: thats ok.... 
<Mmike> kuzis, sve postavke nestanu
<Mmike> nista nemas
<Mmike> neprihvatljivo :/ upgrade na 11.04, i ostanak na tome
<Mmike> btw, virtualbox pise po diskovima skoro k'o host :0
<api984> Mmike: mislim da je virtualbox ok
<api984> Mmike: probao sam Qemu/KVM.. malo muke sa disk IO
<api984> Mmike: nisam jos testirao do kraja sve
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Linux slavi 20 godina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw
<Mmike> api984, vbox je ok za po doma isprobavati
<api984> Mmike: da
<Mmike> dvojim da je production-stable
<api984> Mmike: trebao bi biti
<Mmike> bwah, linux nije operacijski sustav
<api984> Mmike: mene zanima serverski, XEN, KVM/qEMU/ESXi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas pametnu curu :))
<SilverSpace> zna zena kaj vrijedi
<Mmike> :) pa, s obzirom na kojem je nivou njeno koristenje kompjutera, mogu mislit sad kakvo je tvoje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> api984: vSphere je prava stvar, ostali kaskaju  ;-)
<api984> jelly-home: nije free jelda?
<api984> jelly-home: seen it in action
<Mmike> Ibm spent billion dollars marketing linux?!
<jelly-home> api984: ne, kosta para
<jelly-home> mislim da testne licence traju 2 mjeseca ili tak nest
<api984> mislim da bi mogao probat malo
<jelly-home> al mozes vMotionati virtualce nazivo izmedju hostova i slicne perverzije
<api984> love to learn it
<ivoks> jelly-home: migracija?
<ivoks> nije to nesto sto kvm radi vec godinama?
<jelly-home> sam, po opterecenju hostova?
<jelly-home> ne znam, nisam probao kvm
<ivoks> pa to nema veze s hypervisorom
<api984> kvm je pod kernelom
<ivoks> hypervisor sluzi samo za virtualizaciju
<jelly-home> pa nije hypervisor jedino sto je bitno
<api984> korisiti iz BIOSa
<ivoks> sve ostalo su userspace alati
<jelly-home> koji cine kompletnu platformu
<api984> CPU mora podrzavat virtualizaciju
<ivoks> naravno da nije, ali premjestanje VM-a prema loadu je trivijalno
<ivoks> dapace, to sam napravio za jedan projekt
<jelly-home> jedno je trivijalno, a drugo dal to radi i koliko je tlaka odrzavat
<api984> KVM radi ok ali treba stavit disk na virtio
<api984> ide radi slow motion 
<ivoks> pa ne treba odrzavat :)
<ivoks> poanta je da sam radi
<api984> da
<jelly-home> a upgradei i zakrpe nista?
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> za skriptu?
<jelly-home> management storagea nista?
<jelly-home> za cijeli sustav
<ivoks> management storagea radi libvirt
<api984> ivoks: da
<ivoks> pacemaker + libvirt + kvm ti daje sve sto trazis
<ivoks> slazem se, nema neki fancy GUI
<ivoks> oh da, dodaj gore i clvm
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> xmonad
<Mmike> to je to
<dodobas> Mmike: ne... nego awesome
<Mmike> jebo unity i ine izdrkotine
<dodobas> xmonad samo ako si Haskell freak...
<Mmike> hm
<igustin> icewm rules! :P
<Mmike> ratpoison sam davno koristio
<Mmike> al' toga nema vise
<dodobas> i imas zelju kompajlirati WM kad kod promjenis konfiguraciju
<dodobas> ima i onaj cream-project ... ali to je jos u nekoj pre-alpha fazi
<dodobas> Mmike: ili dwm :D
<ivoks> kad se pojavio gnome, pa i kde
<ivoks> novi klinci su to koristili
<ivoks> a stara ekipa je ostala na fvwm
<Mmike> it's not usable :)
<ivoks> i to je to... smjena generacija
<ivoks> to je i fvwm ekipa rekla
<Mmike> ja sam koristio vmaker i enlightenment
<ivoks> i ja, i afterstep
<Mmike> gnoma mi je uvijek bila zdrkano sporo naporna
<ivoks> svasta
<Mmike> i onda je dosao ubuntu
<Mmike> i gnoma koja - radi
<Mmike> i radi super :)
<Mmike> i tak je bilo, eto, 7 godina :)
<ivoks> a onda je gnome2 ubijen
<ivoks> i sta sad... 
<Mmike> da, debili
<Mmike> sad, neznam
<ivoks> dosao je gtk3 i gnome3
<Mmike> tuga i jad
<dodobas> ja sam fluxbox, negdje skoro godinu :)
<Mmike> gnome3 je jos  veci uzas
<ivoks> nije problem samo u shellu
<ivoks> problem je sto je gnome3 osakatio sve funkcije
<Mmike> a xfce? jel' ima to smisla?
<ivoks> ne mozes vise ni temu instalirati
<ivoks> ne mozes promijeniti login zvuk
<Mmike> ivok!?
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> o retardi
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> ubuntu je cak i backportao neke patcheve
<ivoks> poput mogucnosti kontroliranja suspend on lid close
<Mmike> jeps, 11.04 for me for some time
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> odem se zatupljivat televizijom
<ivoks> situacija ce bit sjebana dok unity ne predje na qt/kde :)
<SilverSpace> meni smeta sto na unity u nautilus ne mogu stavit vise background mape
<ivoks> nije to do unitya
<ivoks> unity je prakticki samo window/desktop manager
<ivoks> cak nije ni window manager
<ivoks> to je compiz
<SilverSpace> do nautilusa je
<ivoks> pa cijeli gnome3 je napravljen za siroke mase
<ivoks> ono, brijem da su isli logikom 'koji k. je postavljanje backgrounda u file manageru'
<ivoks> ubijeno
<ivoks> zato i pricaju o gnome OS-u
<ivoks> zele napraviti sustav koji ce raditi kako su zamislili, bez konfiguracije
<ivoks> sto i nije lose i sigurno bi imalo trzista
<ivoks> al ekipa koja zeli prilagodjavati svoj sustav, tesko da ce se zadovoljiti s gnome3
<SilverSpace> ma hebem ih glupa
<ivoks> koji god desktop manager gore bio, gnome-shell ili unity
<ivoks> jedino sto je u unityu/ubuntuu drugacije od standardnog gnomea (izuzev shell/unity) je notification sustav
<SilverSpace> sa ostalim sam zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> hm ne radi mi desni klik di je conky
<SilverSpace> ali zato sam odusevkjen sa sushi
<ivoks> sushi?
<zytzagoo> zdravo svima.
<zytzagoo> ima netko ideju kak da diseableam hdmi audio device sa ati graficke kartice?
<zytzagoo> (bez da blacklistam driver)
<zytzagoo> jer isti driver mi treba za zvucnu s pluce
<zytzagoo> ploce*
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: pa isti driver bez problema digne i jednu i drugu karticu istovremeno
<zytzagoo> sve je sljakalo glatko do prije reboota ili dva. sad vise nema zvuka :)
<zytzagoo> jelly-home: i radilo je tako, ali je odjednom sad nestao zvuk.
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: pastebinnaj cat /proc/asound/cards
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: jesu li zvucnici ukljuceni? Zasto mislis da je hdmi krivac?
<zytzagoo> Jelly-home: cini mi se da se kolju medjusobno (moguce da se varam), sec za paste bin
<jelly-home> na osnovu cega ti se to cini? :-)
<zytzagoo> toga sto sam prosao sve upute za sound troubleshooting, i nista ne pomaze
<zytzagoo> reinstall drivera, bla... jedino nisam isao nukeat pulseaudio. mozda je i on problem odjednom
<zytzagoo> http://pastebin.com/EP27Fhcq
<zytzagoo> sec da slozim alsa-info.sh output 
<ivoks> cek malo
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: hmm.  Ajd jos lspci -v
<ivoks> imas dvije zvucne?
<jelly-home> tri
<zytzagoo> tri, da
<ivoks> tri, da
<zytzagoo> ova usb ne radi probleme i radi glatko
<zytzagoo> i mic i sluske, sve stima
<jelly-home> jedna su usb sluske ili nes slicno
<ivoks> dobro, pa samo u postavkama zvuka postavis koju zvucnu zelis koristiti
<zytzagoo> cijeli lspci ili samo grepani -i audio?
<jelly-home> lspci -v, sve
<ivoks> jesi probao konfigurirati u postavkama?
<jelly-home> hocem korelirati cards i lspci i vidjeti koja je koja
<jelly-home> po adresi i irq
<zytzagoo> lspci -> http://pastebin.com/mgnuws4b
<ivoks> al zasto mislite da je problem na tom nivou? :)
<ivoks> zytzagoo: jesi probao postavke u gui-u?
<zytzagoo> ivoks: lako moguce da nije, al sve je stimalo do prije dva-tri dana
<ivoks> pa daj me poslusaj
<zytzagoo> ivoks: klikao sve zivo i ne zivo
<ivoks> ajde ovak
<jelly-home> ok, dakle card 0 je maticna.
<ivoks> klikni gore na zvucnik
<ivoks> imas postavke zvuka
<zytzagoo> yep, hardware tab
<ivoks> tako je
<zytzagoo> prvo je izlistana "internal Audio"
<ivoks> koliko zvucnih tamo vidis?
<zytzagoo> 3
<ivoks> dobro, gdje su ti spojeni zvucnici?
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je gnomin pulseaudio alat?
<zytzagoo> iza na kantu
<zytzagoo> cujem crackling svako tolko iz zvucnika
<zytzagoo> ali aplay ili bilo kakav sound iz bilo koje aplikacije ne radi
<ivoks> sta znaci na kantu? na maticnu ili na zvucnu?
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<zytzagoo> maticnu, pardon
<ivoks> i sto je odabrano za profil
<zytzagoo> analog stereo outpu
<ivoks> odaberi analog stereo duplex
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sushi-file-previewer-in-ubuntu.html
<zytzagoo> done. test speakers -> still nothing
<jelly-home> a tu negdje bi trebao biti "simultaneous output to EVERYTHING"? :-)
<zytzagoo> jelly: nema nista slicno :)
<ivoks> a digital stereo output?
<zytzagoo> changed. nothing (kaj nije to za spdif/hdmi?)
<ivoks> jesi siguran da ti na duplexu nije volume bio na minimumum ili mutan?
<zytzagoo> gledao to, ne izgleda tako ni u gnome pulseaudio mixeru, ni u alsamixeru iz konzole...
<ivoks> stavi na duplex i prebaci na output
<ivoks> output tab
<zytzagoo> i ponavljam, svako tolko se cuje "tk" iz zvucnika
<zytzagoo> na outputu selecktan internal audio analog stereo
<ivoks> device for sound output - Internal....
<ivoks> connector?
<zytzagoo> na maticnoj?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> na tom tabu
<ivoks> na dnu je connector
<zytzagoo> analog output
<ivoks> ima jos sta?
<zytzagoo> analog headphones
<ivoks> ok, ostavis output
<ivoks> sad se vrati na hardware
<ivoks> odaberi drugu karticu
<zytzagoo> mkay, njen profile postavim na sta?
<ivoks> i za profil za pocetak off
<zytzagoo> ioanko ima samo off ili hdmi
<ivoks> isto tako i za trecu
<zytzagoo> done.
<zytzagoo> sad retest?
<ivoks> sad se vrati na prvu karticu
<ivoks> pa testiraj zvuk
<zytzagoo> stanga
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> probaj neki drugi profil, iako bi trebalo raditi
<jelly-home> alsamixer, F6, odabrati pravu kartu (0, ATI SB) i provjeriti volume?
<zytzagoo> jelly: done already. idem probat sad opet
<zytzagoo> master na 71
<zytzagoo> non muted
<zytzagoo> front mic MM (muted)
<ivoks> a tikove cujes na zvucniku?
<jelly-home> ma unmuteaj sve i digni na 100 ;-)
<zytzagoo> rear mic muted. ostali dignut svi bar na zeleno (koji trebaju bit)
<zytzagoo> tikove u zvucniku cujem, da
<zytzagoo> ako odem na mute
<zytzagoo> onda cujem jaki tik
<zytzagoo> i kad iskljucim mute, opet jaki tik
<jelly-home> onda je valjda do sftvera
<zytzagoo> znaci rade zvucnici
<zytzagoo> tak i ja brijem
<ivoks> to se lako provjeri sa slusalicama
<ivoks> al ne vjerujem da je do zvucnika
<jelly-home> a ubiti privremeno pulseaudio (pactl exit) pa probati aplay?
<zytzagoo> idem probat
<jelly-home> ne znam a) da li ce sam sam restartat i sjebat koncepciju i b) kako se poslije ispravno pokrene
<zytzagoo> s tim pulseaudiom imam sranja od 8.04 valjda
<jelly-home> meni na debianu i na 11.04 uglavnom radi
<zytzagoo> i ovaj 10.10 je prvi koji nakon upgradea / installa nije radio sranja
<zytzagoo> al eto sad se nesto desilo
<ivoks> meni isto radi ko urica, al nemam toliko zvucnih :)
<zytzagoo> aplay 0 bodova (ako je pulse zgasen opce, jer mi se cini da se dize odma sam?)
<ivoks> da, digne se
<zytzagoo> radilo je sve ko po spagi do prije dva-tri dana
<jelly-home> ja imam... 4 zvucne ;-)
<zytzagoo> onda sam brijao da nije neki package
<zytzagoo> potegnuo nesto
<ivoks> ne shvacam potrebu za toliko zvucnih kartica :)
<zytzagoo> ali po logovima nisam nasao nista
<jelly-home> maticna, hdmi, usb zvucna, usb kamera
<zytzagoo> pa ova jedna je na grafickoj
<zytzagoo> i mislio sam nju ubit nekako
<zytzagoo> jer obadvije koriste isti driver
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: nije u tome problem
<jelly-home> i ne znam zasto mislis da je
<ivoks> problem je sto za pocetak niti osnovna zvucna ne radi
<zytzagoo> u sjecanju mi stoji da sam imao problema
<zytzagoo> pa sam stavio index=0 u /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<zytzagoo> i stavio mode=auto ili tako nesto, jer u principu ALC892 chip nema driver out of the box
<zytzagoo> bar nije imao kad sam dizao ovaj 10.10
<zytzagoo> nego sam skidao i skompajlirao realtekov driver
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> nisam to radio vec godinama :)
<ivoks> zar ne koriste sad svi snd_hda_intel?
<zytzagoo> kao da, al kolko sam shvatio to vrijedi za one iz liste
<zytzagoo> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<jelly-home> ivoks: snd-hda-intel je samo glue, iza njega se krije pravi DSP
<jelly-home> "codec"
<ivoks> aha...
<ivoks> ne znam, meni je zvuk uvijek radio :)
<jelly-home> tj. hda-intel je interfejs sa hrpom pinova, i sad vendori spajaju pravi chip na ne pinove kojekako
<zytzagoo> uglavnom, napravio sam sve sa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ivoks> dobro... sto mozemo dalje napraviti
<jelly-home> i onda ak driver ne prepozna model pola kontrola ne radi ili radi cudno
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> probao si i rm -rf ~/.pulse*?
<ivoks> :)
<zytzagoo> yep :)
<zytzagoo> i reboot.
<jelly-home> ja bi ubio Xe, ubio pulseaudio, probao drito speaker-test -t wav -c 2 -D ... e tu ne znam sto ide za -D :-)
<ivoks> cek, stavio si ovaj PPA?
<zytzagoo> da
<ivoks> znaci sad nemas alsu ni pulse iz distre...
<zytzagoo> sad razmisljam jos jedino: nukeat pulseaudio komplet i/ili bootat live cd neki ako ga iskopam, i vidjet jel na liveu radi
<ivoks> pa ne trebas ga njukat
<ivoks> stavi da se ne dize gdm
<ivoks> rebootaj
<ivoks> ulogiraj se u terminal i aplay neki_wav
<ivoks> a mozes i iskljucit podizanje pulsaudio servisa
<ivoks> sto i je po defaultu
<zytzagoo> idem prvo probat jos redovni ubuntu-bug audio
<jelly-home> al se dize iz X sessiona vjerojatno
<jelly-home> znaci dok nisi ulogiran ne bi trebalo biti pulseaudija
<ivoks> ubuntu-bug audio ti nece rijesiti problem :)
<jelly-home> (ulogiran u Xe)
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da ga gdm digne
<ivoks> jelly-home: ipak mora odsvirati onaj svoj pozdravni :)
<jelly-home> djubre, sta ce mu ;-)
<ivoks> fakat ne znam za taj zvuk... 
<ivoks> pogotovo s vise kartica
<ivoks> zytzagoo: jesi probao skype?
<ivoks> zytzagoo: skype ne koristi pulse
<zytzagoo> ako se samo switcham u drugi tty jel tamo ima pulseaudia?
<jelly-home> eh?
<jelly-home> ivoks: na debianu koristi
<ivoks> mozda i koristi, ali mozes odabrati uredjaj
<jelly-home> ak ga ima, skuzi ga i svugdje pise samo pulse pod divajsovima
<jelly-home> nema biranja
<ivoks> kod novog skypea ne pise pulse
<ivoks> pise default
<jelly-home> (tj. biras iz pavucontrola ili gore spomenute gnome djidje)
<ivoks> i onda dole popis uredjaja
<ivoks> cak i nekih koji ne postoje (hdmi i bluetooth)
<jelly-home> ivoks: koji je to skype
<ivoks> 2.2.0.35
<jelly-home> hm
<zytzagoo> moj koristi pulseaudio trenutno
<zytzagoo> i nemrem ni odabrat nis drugo
<jelly-home> sacu da si unistim skype!
<jelly-home> tj. upgradeam
<zytzagoo> ako upalim rythmbox sad recimo, sa dignutim pavucontrolom
<zytzagoo> na njegovom output devices se mice bar dole kao da zvuk ide
<zytzagoo> al ga ne cujem
<zytzagoo> sto bi znacilo da pulseaudio radi korektno kolko-tolko?
<zytzagoo> i ako u pavucontrol mute lupim, zvucnici "tknu" 
<ivoks> hah
<jelly-home> hmm :-)
<zytzagoo> i "tknu" i kad odmuteam
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: a sta pise kud ide zvuk od te aplikacije
<zytzagoo> mislis u rythmobxu?
<jelly-home> u pavucontrolu
<jelly-home> u Playback tabu
<ivoks> ja u pavucontrolu nemam nikakvu vizualizaciju
<jelly-home> jel ide na internal audio playback yadda yadda
<jelly-home> izmedju ostalog?
<zytzagoo> playback tab ima: system sounds
<jelly-home> ivoks: aplikacija mora stvarno nes i svirati da se vidi
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: samo?
<zytzagoo> i ispod: rhytmbox: naziv pjesme
<ivoks> pa svira firefox
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: i desno od toga?
<zytzagoo> nista
<jelly-home> kod mene je gumb za biranje di ce ici output te aplikacije
<zytzagoo> kod mene mute i lock channels together gumbi
<jelly-home> a lijevo od ta dva odmah title
<zytzagoo> Rhytmbox: naziv pjesme
<jelly-home> pih
<jelly-home> fali ono najzanimljivije 
<ivoks> a u output devices?
<zytzagoo> internal audio analog stereo
<ivoks> uglavnom, pulse audio misli da svira
<zytzagoo> yep
<ivoks> a mozes odabrati port?
<zytzagoo> analog output ili analog headphones
<ivoks> aj stavi headphones
<zytzagoo> kod promjene se cuje samo "tk"
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/VkCKu
<zytzagoo> jelly: nema toga
<jelly-home> pff
<ivoks> isss... windowss tema :)
<zytzagoo> :D
<jelly-home> jel?
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> prvi put slusam zvuk u stereo
<jelly-home> haha
<zytzagoo> http://imgur.com/x2ZHJ
<ivoks> laptop ima samo jedan zvucnik
<ivoks> pa sam stavio slusalice
<zytzagoo> brb. woman wants tea.
<jelly-home> NMI
<ivoks> tak i moj izgleda
<ivoks> valjda za output treba odabrati duplex il nesto
<jelly-home> uf imam neki stari pavucontrol
<jelly-home> ii  pavucontrol                      0.9.9-1                          PulseAudio Volume Control
<ivoks> 0.99.1-0ubuntu1
<ivoks> hahaha
<jelly-home> mozda se u novom to vise ne moze mijenjat (a cemu onda taj kufer sluzi)
<jelly-home> aj onda da si sjebem i pavucontrol na   Candidate: 0.99.2-1
<ivoks> idem nazvat zenu, nesto je cmoljava
<jelly-home> isti kufer, osim sto mu je nesto strgalo gtk+ temu
<jelly-home> ah,         libgtk-3.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0 (0xf6cc2000)
<calmpitbull> vecer ima li koji dobar after effect alternativa za ubuntu
<ivoks> ?
<calmpitbull> ??
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> alternativa
<calmpitbull> after effects
<ivoks> mislis alternativa za ubuntu?
<calmpitbull> alternativa after effecta za ubuntu
<ivoks> nemam pojma o cem pricas
<zytzagoo> video editing / monraza
<zytzagoo> montaza*
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> hvala
<zytzagoo> al da je free :)
<calmpitbull> da rofl
<calmpitbull> i da je za ubuntu, da nije potreban wine
<ivoks> pa ja sam koristio kdenlive
<calmpitbull> ok
<ivoks> tu mozes vidjeti sto sam radio: http://www.youtube.com/jammingadventures
<zytzagoo> ima i http://sourceforge.net/projects/jahshakafx/
<jelly-home> ko se sjeca starih pizzabox Sunova, ovo... nije ni slicno http://i.imgur.com/0pxaV.jpg
<zytzagoo> :D
<zytzagoo> nego da nije meni kernel update sjebo driver koji sam ja svojevremeno vjerojatno iskompajliro na starijem kernelu?
<zytzagoo> jerbo sad citam readme iz realtek driver packagea
<zytzagoo> a tamo ima i SUPPORTED KERNELS file
<zytzagoo> i on je stuck na 2.6.29
<zytzagoo> a ja sam na 2.6.35-30-generic
<jelly-home> vjerojatno se ne koristi taj stari driver nego redovni iz kernela
<zytzagoo> kak da provjerim?
<jelly-home> modinfo snd-hda-intel
<ivoks> ajde ti spoji slusalice umjesto zvucnika :)
<jelly-home> ko ce se zavlacit iza
<zytzagoo> :DDD
<ivoks> onda u slusalice
<ivoks> ovaj
<ivoks> slusalice u zvucnik
<ivoks> valjda imas na zvucniku jack
<jelly-home> mozda ima PRAVE zvucnike
<jelly-home> i amp i sve
<zytzagoo> imam, al nije na to spojeno sad, nego na neke creative 5.1 zvucnike stare
<jelly-home> zato i ne radi
 * jelly-home se skriva
<zytzagoo> sad vise ne vidim u pavucontrol vizualizaciju
<zytzagoo> sluske ak probam ustekat u front panel na kucistu, no difference
<ivoks> nakon sto si spojio slusalice?
<zytzagoo> isto i iza kad ustekam
<ivoks> ma ne tam
<ivoks> a onda su ti i slusalice potrgane :D
<zytzagoo> :D
<ivoks> ne znam, rado bi ti pomogao, ali ne znam
<ivoks> ako si kompajlirao driver sam
<ivoks> onda ti je s novim kernelom taj driver ostalo u starom kernelu
<ivoks> probaj dignuti stari kernel
<ivoks> i nije mi bas jasno sto si dodao u alsa.conf
<jelly-home> ne valja po tome petljat <g>
<SilverSpace> valja ali ptije beckup
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gle, kdenlive ne rati :)
<ivoks> radi
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-19%2021%3A56%3A16.png
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sta gledamo
<ivoks> sta ti je to, gdesklets?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: conky
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> htc
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ??
<zytzagoo> progress. sort of. sad se bar dmesg nakrco sa errorima koje mogu kopat
<zytzagoo> snd_seq_oss: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
<zytzagoo> snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err -22)
<zytzagoo> i slicno
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: aha, widget koji izlgeda slicno kao sat na htc sense sucelju
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> tu smo
<ivoks> kernel moduli su sjebani
<ivoks> kak si to uspio?
<jelly-home> da, ali samo na starom kernelu
<zytzagoo> bootao sam isti kernel ko i zadnji put
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: to nije stari kernel?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da 
<ivoks> sto znaci zadnji put?
<ivoks> dakle, samo si rebootao?
<zytzagoo> u medjuvremenu sam mozda pokrenuo realtekov driver installer opet /hides
<zytzagoo> ivoks: yes, reboot only
<ivoks> a mislim... sam si trgas sustav
<ivoks> nemas kaj pokretati realtekovo nista
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/htc-weather-clock-widget-ubuntu/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: font za sat se vidno razlikuje (kad stavim mobitel pored ekrana ;-)
<ivoks> nije skinuo font
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: radje si ovo slozi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/easy-to-use-lucid-themed-conky-bar/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: stavio sam druid font
<zytzagoo> ako reinstall alse napravim to bi trebalo overwriteat ovaj realtekov driver, ne?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> moras reinstalirat kernel
<ivoks> sta kaze uname -a
<zytzagoo> 2.6.35-30-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 19 20:45:08 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> slijedeci koraci bi mogli potrgati sustav :)
<zytzagoo> nesto ala sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2 ?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://omnsproject.org/?p=2284
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic ; sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-30-generic
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> good heavens
<jelly-home> pa daj ih bar mv umjesto rm
<ivoks> good? :)
<jelly-home> also: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-30-generic
<jelly-home> ili aptitude reinstall ...
<ivoks> da, ok...
<ivoks> detalji :)
<zytzagoo> linux-ubuntu-what?
<zytzagoo> never heard of that
<zytzagoo> a i nema ga u repoima, jerbo autocomplete ne fercera
<zytzagoo> da nije linux-backports-modules-bla?
<zytzagoo> ili linux-alsa-driver-modules?
<zytzagoo> ili je to onaj ubuntu-audio-dev ppa overrideao nesto?
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: ma reinstaliraj sve sto ima 2.6.35-30-generic u imenu i vec je instalirano
<jelly-home> pa si siguran
<jelly-home> dpkg -l \*2.6.35-30-generic |grep ^.i
<zytzagoo> lets try rebooting, weee
<obruT> upravo se skrsio 11.10... ni alt-sysreq nije funkcionirao... ne znam jel iskljucen po defaultu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> neka neka, neko treba naci sve te bugove prije nego izadje novi LTS
<zytzagoo> dio errora nestao, ali jos toga ne valja zesce. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/b34RXRfa
<SpeedyGhost>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
<SpeedyGhost>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<SpeedyGhost>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<SpeedyGhost>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<SpeedyGhost>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<zytzagoo> npr: ALSA mixer.c:464: cannot set ctl value: req = 0x4, wValue = 0x200, wIndex = 0x600, type = 4, data = 0x8/0x0
<zytzagoo> pa alsa patch_realtek.c se javlja jos uvijek?!
<zytzagoo> ALSA patch_realtek.c:1301: realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4005e601 for NID 0x1d
<ivoks> ja ti idem spavat
<ivoks> ostavi to za sutra...
<zytzagoo> i cijeli je sistem sad slow as hell, jer se syslog, debug i ostali logovi svako tolko pune sa ALSA hda_codec.c i ALSA hda_intel.c outputima
<zytzagoo> ivoks: laku noc, i thx na volji i pomoci do sad
<ivoks> znas sto mozes
<ivoks> mozes instalirati stariji kernel i butati stariji kernel
<ivoks> dakle linux-image-2.6.35-29-generic
<jelly-home> ili neki drugi flavor kernela, ak ubuntu to ima
<ivoks> ima -server jos
<ivoks> ne sjecam se ima li 10.10 -generic-pae
<jelly-home> i maknuti realtek skripte za buildanje
<jelly-home> SpeedyGhost: gledam jesil' bot
<SpeedyGhost> :)
<zytzagoo> kak da uninstallam realtek-linux-audiopack prokleti?
<jelly-home> kak si ga instalirao
<zytzagoo> s njegovom shell skriptom
<zytzagoo> nea uninstall info
<jelly-home> i jel ista ima opcije za deinstalaciju
<zytzagoo> njet
<jelly-home> a odakle si je skinuo
<zytzagoo> realtek sitea
<jelly-home> jel moze otcan url da ne trazim
<zytzagoo> sec
<zytzagoo> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<zytzagoo> ovo dole za 2.6 kernel
<zytzagoo> (mozda ti link expirea, jer moras neki smrdljivi confirm odabrat prije)
<jelly-home> Best viewed at 800x600 with IE 6.0 or Netscape 7.02 or Mozilla Firefox 1.0.6 or higher. 
<jelly-home> skida se
<zytzagoo> eventualno make uninstall u extracted folderu?
<jelly-home> izgleda kao da manje-vise ima samo kernel drivere, i nesto sitno
<zytzagoo> jer Makefile ima unsintall sekciju
<jelly-home> zytzagoo: ak si vec zbrisao stari /lib/modules/2.6.35-..., ne treba
<zytzagoo> muvnuo ga u home negdje
<zytzagoo> al mozda neka init skripta dize ponovo nesto?
<zytzagoo> jer je clearly loaded i radi sranja
<zytzagoo> naime, sve je sporo sad za popizdit
<jelly-home> pojma, previse umoran di bi kvalitetno razmisljao o tome
<jelly-home> da bi
<jelly-home> ki bi da bi
<zytzagoo> razumljivo
<zytzagoo> nasao sam soundcore.ko u lib/modules/35-30-generic/kernel/sound
<zytzagoo> koji ima neki prastari datum
<zytzagoo> i ac97_bus.ko
<zytzagoo> 2011-09-20 04:28
<zytzagoo> a svi ostali folderi imaju date od maloprije kad je reinstall kernela napravljen
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-20
<dodobas> jeste probali weechat ?
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> stojeto?
<dodobas> http://www.weechat.org/
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> al' samo irc i jabber
<dodobas> ali samo.... cek sto jos postoji ? :)
<Mmike> icq
<Mmike> msn
<Mmike> aol
<Mmike> yahoo
<dodobas> ekipa koja to koristi... njima treba zabraniti koristenje interneta...
<dodobas> to jos nisu usli u novi milenij
<dodobas> 130 facking $ -> http://www.piengineering.com/xkeys/xkfoot.php
<Mmike> ekipi koja koristi django treba zabraniti programiranje
<Mmike> pa isti i dalje programiraju
<Mmike> (xo xo)
<dodobas> moze, daj im php pa da vidis... kako ce to biti super
<Mmike> mislis da nece? :)
<Mmike> pa php je svukudpristupni :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' koristis ti celeryd?
<dodobas> Mmike: davno....
<dodobas> onda sam presao na mongodb kao 'central message db' rjesenje
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> koristio si celeryd za sto?
<dodobas> tasking
<Mmike> kao
<Mmike> 'tad i tad napravi to i to' ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0LfkIut2M
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak mijenjam locale useru? :)
<Mmike> ok, ignor :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zasto bi sad koristio weechat 
<SilverSpace> kad sam navuko na irssi
<SilverSpace> naviko*
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> eto jos jednog sranja
<Mmike> koje me nervira
<Mmike> al' to je do gnome
<Mmike> oni scrollbarovi
<Mmike> prije su imali strelice na vrhu, i mogao si kliknuti izmedju strelice i slidera
<Mmike> i onda bi ti se ovo micalo gore/dolje
<Mmike> sad toga vise nema :/
<SilverSpace> pa to je sad bolje rijeseno
<Mmike> kako?
<igustin> toliko je intiutivno da je jasno samo po sebi svakom dumb korisniku :D
<igustin> ali zato onih 99% korisnika s 1+ dana iskustva rada na računalu spominju rodbinu dizajnerima tog UI
<jelly> sta je falilo gumbima sa strelicama na vrhu i dnu scrollbara
<jelly> i zapravo, sta fali normalnom vertikalnom scrollbaru.  Ionako su svi ekrani siroki i horizontale ima dovoljno da je ne treba stediti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, no, kako je bolje rijeseno?
<Mmike> mozda fakat ne kuzim
<Mmike> al' sad nemam vise mogucnost 'brzog scrolla'
<Mmike> mogu uhvatit onaj slider misem i micat ga, to sam mogao i prije, i to je ok, al' mi fali i brzi scroll na klik izmedju strelice i slidera
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/20570173
<igustin> ?
<SilverSpace> na to mislite
<igustin> kako to može biti bolja zamjena? prije si miša držao na mjestu i klikao po potrebi, sada treba nanišaniti i micati ga na određenom području
<igustin> kako bi izgledalo da imaš više prozora koji stoje jedan do drugoga :S
<SilverSpace> pa i sad mozes klikat
<jelly> kad treba nišaniti a da nije u FPSu, to je loš UI
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj trebas nisaniti
<SilverSpace> stavis misa na scroll i tu zi se pokaze bar
<igustin> Å¡to je tu bolje? :S osim Å¡to scroll nije vidljiv kad nije potreban...
<jelly> di staviš miša? na taknu liniju?  pored nje u zrak?
<SilverSpace> np. ne trebam micat misa gore ili dolje na strelicu 
<SilverSpace> nego su mi odmah pod misem
<igustin> što znači klikati na tom području - je li to kao klik na staru strelicu (pomak redak gore-dole) ili klik na prazno područje (pomak bloka gore-dole)? :S
<jelly> uostalom, ko još nema kotačić
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> osim mene na thinkpad tastaturi
<calmpitbull> ola
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, na to mislim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti nije jasno?
<Mmike> jelly, kotacic je spor, ono je bilo puno brze
<Mmike> stisnes, i cekas
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> kada stavim na gnome nema niceg
<calmpitbull> brb 10min
<jelly> Mmike: koje je bilo brže?
<Mmike> pa ono prije
<jelly> koje prije?
<Mmike> pa jebemu! :)
<Mmike> JAJE, ne kokos :)
<Mmike> dakle,m prije
<Mmike> staro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i sad stisnes i kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i nists, moram micat misa gore dolje
<Mmike> ili mogu kliketat po onim gumbima
<jelly> aha, misliš akceleracija kad imaš puno za skrolati?
<Mmike> daklem, da
<Mmike> imao sam 3 nacina za skrol prije
<jelly> Ctrl Home
<SilverSpace> hom end
<Mmike> 1) na strelicu gore, ili golje. 2) na prostor izmedju strelice i slidera, 3) na sam slider (klik+mouse-drag)
<Mmike> sad vise broj 2) nemam
<jelly> meni nikad ni ne pada na pamet rondati 10000 linija sa kotačićem
<Mmike> 1) i 3) i dalje postoje
<Mmike> al' 2) vise nemam
<Mmike> a mega korisno i cesto koristim to
<Mmike> uzput, ne kuzim ovom hom/end
<SilverSpace> ja cesto koristim page up i page down
<igustin> i šetaš ruku s miša na tipkovnicu i nazad? ;)
<igustin> i ja sam za napredak i promjene, ali ovo su elementarne stvari na koje sam navikao 15+ godina, pobogu
<igustin> mogli su ostaviti barem kao opciju, a ne maknuti
<SilverSpace> ili space
<SilverSpace> navika je gadna stvar
<SilverSpace> ima i ona stara 
<SilverSpace> starog konja je tesko nauciti voziti :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemrem koristis pageup-pagedown nekad, recimo, u terminalu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti tak pricas pizdarije da je to milina :) ubili su funkcionalnost, nema vise, zato sto je neki debilcek u gnomi zabrijao da je to 'kul'
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ja u treminali imam iskljucen skrollbar
<SilverSpace> pre ruzan mi je
<SilverSpace> pageup-pagedown radi i u terminalu
<Mmike> :) jel? :)
<Mmike> radi ctrl-pgup u terminalu
<Mmike> al' to opet nije to
<Mmike> pre sporo je :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa za bilo koji 'task' koji je u mom slucaju bilo moguce izvrsiti asinhrono
<SilverSpace> shift
<dodobas> tipa... treba napraviti rendering nekog dijela karte...
<dodobas> worker proces ce kad tad pokupiti taj task
<Mmike> dodobas, ok, ima smisla. Ma, gledam, ovi debili koriste to kao scheduler 
<dodobas> napraviti sto treba i maknuti ga s task liste
<Mmike> pa mi nije jasno zasto to a ne stari dobri cron
<Mmike> a, njemu treba rabbitmq ispod, right?
<Mmike> btw, rekao si da sad mongo koristis za to, smijem pitam kako?
<dodobas> koliko se sjecam celery ima neku vrstu timed taskova ili tako ensto
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da ce se nesto skrsiti cim se nadograduje xserver-xorg
<dodobas> Mmike: pa koristim metapodake za svaki dio karte 'tile'
<dodobas> pa onda ako je status:'blank'
<dodobas> render proces ce kad tad pokupiti i nakon iscrtavanja promjeniti u status:'done'
<dodobas> jako trivijalno
<SilverSpace> opet se pojavio nekakvi opaki virus na widozima
<dodobas> iako mozes mongo koristiti i na FIFO
<dodobas> meni to nije bitno
<igustin> SilverSpace: je, Duqu radi kaos
<dodobas> ili LIFO .... jer drzi 'natural order'
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> sto ti shedulira to?
<SilverSpace> igustin: jel je to stvarno toliko opako kako pisu
<dodobas> Mmike: kako mislis schedulira?
<Mmike> pa kazes 'render proces ce kad tad pokupiti'
<Mmike> sto sheculira to skupljanje?
<dodobas> 5 sekundni timer :D
<Mmike> ili renderer stalno radi, pa je on sam sebi skedzuler?
<dodobas> tako je
<Mmike> ok, kul
<dodobas> iako mogao bi imati i master scheduler process koji bi dalje delegirao zadatake invokao subprocesse sta ja znam...
<Mmike> jeps, zvani 'cron' :)
<Mmike> iako, nekad je bolje ne-imati to u cronu
<Mmike> jer ovako kad ugasis aplikaciju, ugasio si ju
<dodobas> Mmike: da ali minimalna jedinca crona je 1 min, ili grijesim ?
<Mmike> ne grijesiss
<Mmike> dodobas, a, gunicorn, jesi probavao kad to?
<dodobas> samo kao wsgi server...
<dodobas> i radi skroz ok
<dodobas> odnosno napisem aplikaciju u djangu pa je serviram kroz gunicorn
<dodobas> mislim da ptlo sve posluzuje preko gunicorna
<Mmike> kakav je u odnosu na apache/nginx?
<Mmike> znas li
<Mmike> netko je neku usporedbu bio dao svojevremeno....
<dodobas> a sad... rekao bih da ti to ovisi o tome s cim se najbolje osjecas
<dodobas> dakle, ako koristis apache za sve... napravitit ces neki mod_proxy ili mod_wgsi prema svojim wsgi aplikacijama
<dodobas> za nginx, proxy ili uwsgi..
<calmpitbull> zasto ja ne mogu u gnome
<obruT> zato sto si human
<calmpitbull_> nemam pojma zasto ne mogu na gnome
<calmpitbull_> samo gnome classic ide
<calmpitbull_> kada udem nema niceg
<Mmike> cato kaj je potrgano :0
<Mmike> :) super je senko :)
<calmpitbull> ok evo mene...nikako ne mogu u gnome, odnosno dodjem al nema niceg
<Mmike> calmpitbull, gnome3 je potrgan, ocito, jako
<Mmike> brijem da je ubuntu 11.10 od onih ubuntua koji se preskacu :)
<Mmike> k'o recimo 7.10 ili 8.04, ne sjecam se vise koji :)
<calmpitbull> 10.10
<calmpitbull> ma da ja mislim da idem natrag na 11.04
<calmpitbull>  tamo je radilo sve kako treba
<calmpitbull> nisam za gnome samo sam htio probat. a unity se otvara iza aplikacija
<Mmike> da, izpotrganovic
<Mmike> tj, vjerojatno ti je i driver potrgan i tak
<calmpitbull> ocito
<SilverSpace> zgodna stvar http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/find-ppa-with-application-name-using-y-ppa-manager/
<calmpitbull> a bas sam si prije sredio 11.04 koja je dobra verzija, barem meni. Radilo sve
<obruT> super mi je kad kroz switcheve cure paketi :P
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jesi probao resetirati unity
<calmpitbull> ne
<SilverSpace> unity --help
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> jer sam stvarno zdaovoljan sa unityem i nemam pojma zato tolko ljudi pljuva po njemu
<SilverSpace> ne pljuju vise tako
<calmpitbull> da al ga bas nisu hvalili
<calmpitbull> ja od kada ga imam radim, stvarno brze
<SilverSpace> da na pocetku je bilo grdo
<SilverSpace> sad se skvadra prilagodila
<calmpitbull> al me sada ona dash tipka ubija
<SilverSpace> meni je sad zao 11.04 upgredat
<calmpitbull> nemoj
<SilverSpace> mislim da i necu 
<calmpitbull> fora je u tome da je  gnome3 radio do prije par dana al sada vise ne
<calmpitbull> i ja mislim da cu se vratit
<calmpitbull> ionak jos kolko do 12.04
<calmpitbull> nadam se da ce 12.04 bit bolja ipak je lts
<Mmike> calmpitbull, zato sto je ocajan ::) konceptualno je naopak :)
<calmpitbull> ma ja za idem natrag na 11.04
<calmpitbull> barem cu znat da kada palim komp sve radi
<calmpitbull> iako sam pocetnik, volim ubuntu zbog toga jer mozes prckat svugdje ali kostur ostaje, sada kao da nije tako
<calmpitbull> i meni se cini da je malo sporiji, no to sam samo ja
<calmpitbull> kaj 12.04 dolazi za pola godine pa kaj? budem pricekao
<calmpitbull> do tada cu ljepo na laptope stavit ubuntu 11.04 a na desk hackintosh
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu’s 7th Birthday Today
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-7th-birthday-today-look-back-at-where-it-all-began/
<drj_cro> o pa di je ivoks sa tortom :)
<SilverSpace> Gadafi je zarobljen
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: kupa se
<calmpitbull> je cuo sam, jos nije potvrdeno
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: sa pingvinima ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: znao sam ja da ti ciljas na world-domination -> http://miroslav.sourceforge.net/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> konacno su me poslusali http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/padfone--jos-uvijek-planu/111753.aspx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa to je vec dugo poznata stvar
<ivoks> i ubise gadafija
<jelly> a dok je gadafi davao novce za nase gradjevinare i INU i elektronicare bio je dobar, a
<obruT> super mi je to kak ono, ubijaju koga im se sprdne s blagoslovom ostatka svijeta
<obruT> dam se kladit da u hr nadju naftu da bi kosor/josipovic/tko vec postao glavni zlocinac
<obruT> i onda bi dosli oslobodit potlaceni hr narod
<SilverSpace> obruT: ali tamo je narod bio potlacen 
<SilverSpace> da ce im sad biti bolje ? mislim da nece
<SilverSpace> da ce biti vise slobode to sigurno hoce 
<ivoks> pa sta onda sta su bili potlacen
<ivoks> gadafi je svima odgovarao
<SilverSpace> kome svima
<ivoks> razlog zasto su se pobune desile je zato sto zapad vise nije mogao kontrolirati tu ekipu
<ivoks> ponestalo novaca
<ivoks> i sad se zapad pravi vazan, pa bombardira tu istu ekipu koju je do sad placao
<ivoks> svima = zapadnim zemljama
<ivoks> zapadu/krscanstvu je odgovarao isjeckani islam
<ivoks> to ce se s vremenom promijeniti i opet cemo imati perziju
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achaemenid_Empire
<SilverSpace> niko tu ne pita malog covjeka
<SilverSpace> kak je njemu bilo tamo
<ivoks> naravno da ne pita
<ivoks> gle ovo, snijeg
<ivoks> a mi sutra idemo velsati :)
<SilverSpace> kaos oko delnica
<SilverSpace> svi na ljetnim gumama
<ivoks> da, ja isto
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> al ne idem preko delnica
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> kamioni ne postuju zabranu prometa
<SilverSpace> preprecili se preko ceste i ralice radi guzve ne mogu proc
<ivoks> svejedno... fak
<ivoks> sigurno ni u lici danas nije nista bolje
<jelly> ivoks: ja bi radije sugavo krscanstvo ili ateizam nego drzavnu religiju gdje 50%+ ljudi ne smije pokazati komad koze
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se
<ivoks> al nemoj zaboraviti da je pokazivanja gleznjeva i kod nas bio grijeh, samo 100 godina unazad
<jelly> jel ima aplikacija za Nagios
<ivoks> sms?
<ivoks> umro puc
<ivoks> Nakon kratkotrajne i teške bolesti preminuo je u SAD-u proslavljeni hrvatski olimpionik Iztok Puc
<ivoks> olimpionik? nikad cuo tu rijec...
<jelly> sms vec dobijem, htio bi da mi napravi sazetak na ekranu
<jelly> i da npr. mogu acknowledgati ili uklikati radove pa da NOC zna da sam preuzeo
<ivoks> Other aims marked for attention during the coming cycle include smooth upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS  to 12.04 LTS; improved power-user features; support for multiple monitors and, ‘first-class accessibility for those with special interaction needs’.
<ivoks> a i poraditi ce se na upravljanju vecih desktop instalacija
<ivoks> npr, centralno upravljanje desktopima unutar organizacaija
<SilverSpace> ja uopste nemam zelje isprobati gnome 3
<ivoks> That's odd because for me, it's sort of the other way around. The SLS is riddled with issues. The ride. The size. The price. The looks. And of course, the doors. It's a mentalist. It's bonkers. But I find it more characterful and more likeable than even an Aston Martin DBS. I love it more than I love my dog.
<ivoks> It makes no sense. And almost because of that, it makes more sense than anything I've ever driven.
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> ja se vracam na 11.04
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv uredaj http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xt5RIFEuivA#!
<hbogner> ja sam na 10.04 :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SUMVISION-CYCLONE-Fusion-Docking-Station/dp/B005EX8XKW
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma sto da na pravim
<calmpitbull> da ostanem na 11.10, ili da idem natrag na 11.04
<dodobas> u hebate... kako virtualizacija pojede bateriju.... previse CS-ova
<hbogner> counter stike-ova?
<jelly-home> context switch vjerojatno
<igustin> ja ostajem na 11.1 do daljnjega ;)
<dodobas> ja na 20-10-2011 do sutra :D
<jelly-home> dodobas: al sad je vec 20:20
<dodobas> da... onda sam na 20-10-2011-8:30
<jelly-home> 2011-10-20 20:21:lulzformatakoinzistiras
<jelly-home> date -I
<dodobas> gle, mi na archu ne postujemo ISO zapise vremena i datuma
<jelly-home> ti i autor istog?
<jelly-home> ajde... pretjerujem.  Ti, autor i njegova cura
<dodobas> tako je, posebni patch za glibc koji namjerno mjenja ISO format u neki nasumicno odabran oblik
<dodobas> uglavnom paketi su 'eventually compileable'
<jelly-home> kao i svugdje drugdje
<dodobas>  ma ok, ali na archu je to super rijeseno
<dodobas> sav softver je bumpan za +1 major version
<dodobas> tako da ja tretnutno vrtim linux 4.0
<Marin14> Imam jedan probelem. Ne prihvaća mi moju lozinku kada idem napraviti update. Kaze da sorry wrong password
<Marin14> ako ko  moze pomoći super bi bilo
<SilverSpace> he 
<hbogner> caps lock? imas y,z,č,ć,ž,š,đ u sifri? koja tipkovnica hr ili eng ti je nastimana
<hbogner> o svemu tome ovisi
<Marin14> ja znam sve to 
<Marin14> nije do toga
<SilverSpace> lozinka ti je ona koju si stavio pri instalaciji
<Marin14> sve je funkcioniralo zadnjih 4-5 mjeseci odkad imam ubuntu, i sve sam normalno updat-o i nisam mjenjao lozinku ali ovo većeras neće
<SilverSpace> resetiraj stavi novi
<hbogner> a jel ti za ostale stvari prihvaca pass?
<Marin14> ne
<hbogner> pa kako si se onda ulogirao?
<Marin14> automatski
<Marin14> nemogu ni u root
<hbogner> kad si zadnji put isao u sudo?
<hbogner> sta si od onda radio?
<Marin14> zadnje u sudo sam isao kad sam upgredao na 11.10 pa sam imao problema sa network configuration
<SilverSpace> jesi probao gksudo
<SilverSpace> np. gksudo gedit
<Marin14> probao sam gksudo i isto mi kaze da je krivi pass
<SilverSpace> najprije ces to rijesiti da udes u recovery mode i resetiras password
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kaj ti koristis za spajanje na ipod?
<hbogner> ja imam neki prastari sa 512 mega mjesta
<Marin14> evo sam u terminalu upisao passwd <user>, i unio sam novu lozinku i evo sad sam uspio update
<SilverSpace> hbogner: banshee
<hbogner> a jel ti ubuntu uopce prikaze ipod kao device
<hbogner> meni ne
<SilverSpace> kaj ne vidi ga
<SilverSpace> meni uredno otvori u banshee
<hbogner> prije ga je skuzio i mogao sam na njega kao na usb, ali sad ga uopce neprikazuje
<hbogner> cek da vidim dmesg
<hbogner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714522/
<SilverSpace> imas i za exaile-plugin-ipod
<SilverSpace> a lsusb
<hbogner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714523/
<SilverSpace> to je vjerojatno prva generacija  iPod Shuffle
<hbogner> kazem ti staro cudo, ali je prije 10.04 radilo
<hbogner> od onda nisam ni isprobavao
<hbogner> sad ga iskopao iz ladice
<api984> hbogner: sta nije radilo prije 10.04?
<hbogner> http://www.mrgadget.com.au/catalog/images/apple_ipod_shuffle_main_image2.gif
<hbogner> api984, radilo ej na ubuntu prije 2-3 godine
<SilverSpace> kaze da treba maknut libgpod-common
<SilverSpace> paket
<api984> samo da googlam sta to je
<SilverSpace> Removing libgpod-common solves the problem.
<SilverSpace> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/565971
<hbogner> ok, idem maknuti
<hbogner> da, sad radi
<hbogner> hvala
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/2GTktD
<SilverSpace> :))
<obruT> jutro!
<obruT> jel ima tko u uporabi WD green diskove od 1.5 ili 2 TB ?
<jelly-home> obruT: trenutno je ugasen. Sto ti treba
<obruT> ma zanima me jel imas "problema" sa stalnim parkiranjem glave, odnosno koji ti je odnos Load_Cycle_Count i Power_On_Hours varijabli sto ih izbaci smartctl
<hbogner> obruT, imam ja wd green 2tb
<jelly-home> nisam primijetio da se parka sam od sebe toliko cesto
<obruT> nekim ljudim se to manifestira sa usporenjem pri kopiranju, ja nemam tih problema, ali mi se ne svidja sto ovaj cesto parkira glavu, a broj tih parkiranja je "ogranicen"
<jelly-home> meni je u RAID1 sa diskom od drugog vendora, pa valjda nece oba krepati u isto vrijeme
<obruT> odnosno proizvodjac garantira ispravan rad do odredjenog broja parkiranja
<jelly-home> cek ga ih zaspinam (vanjski diskovi)
<hbogner> poveron hours: 95 days , load/uload cycle count: 28188
<hbogner> to je smart preko disk utility aplikacije
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/smart_sdb.png
<obruT> ovdje ima cijela rasprava o tome... navodno je WD izdao utility za to rijesiti ... http://community.wdc.com/t5/Desktop/Green-Caviar-High-Load-Cycle-Cout-after-short-operation-time/td-p/15731
<hbogner> ako ti ovo pomaze
<jelly-home>   4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       60 # jel to to ili neka druga vrijednost negdje?
<jelly-home> obruT: to nije nis... moj drugi disk u raid1 je Samsung: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/faqView.do?b2b_bbs_msg_id=386
<hbogner> ok zasto mi zeli instalirati postfix kad hocu instalirat smartmontools???
<obruT> Load_Cycle_Count
<jelly-home> "sorry, silent write failure ponekad ako startate smartctl ili hdparm"
<jelly-home> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   198   198   000    Old_age   Always       -       7310 # ok, to zvuci malo pretjerano ako je istina
<obruT> navodno i neki green diskovi drugih proizvodjaca imaju isti problem
<jelly-home> da vidimo koliko ima drugi disk u mirroru, koji se koristi tocno jednako vrijeme
<jelly-home> SAMSUNG HD204UI opce nema taj atribut :-)
<SilverSpace> :))znaci WD ne kupiti
<obruT> SilverSpace: da, nemoj to skuzit kad vec imas tri WD-a, dva od 2 TB i jedan od 1.5 TB :P
<obruT> mislim, imam ja jos jedan od 640 GB, ali taj ne bi trebao imati takvih pizdarija
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: niko nije rekao ne kupiti, nego... imati u vidu bug, i alat za ispraviti isti
<jelly-home> disk je inace vrlo simpatican i stvarno se ne grije kao neki drugi
<jelly-home> oces onda ne kupiti ni Samsung jer im firmware gubi podatke?
<obruT> ima i neki disk, ne znam koji proizvodjac, koji krepa kad pokrenes smartctl :P
<jelly-home> ne postoji NI JEDAN hdd vendor koji nije izdao seriju sa katastrofalnim gafovima
<jelly-home> a o ssd uredjajima bolje ne pricat
<jelly-home> obruT: pa radije bi i da odma krepa nego da unisti write potiho
<SilverSpace> ip
<jelly-home> sad imam za flashati samsung, zavrtiti taj wdidle3, i onda opet checkirati 2TB raid
<SilverSpace> ih
<SilverSpace> danas vise nemas pojma kaj kupit
<jelly-home> kak ne
<SilverSpace> kaj
<jelly-home> ak oces nesto sto radi, uzmes bar 12 mjeseci stare modele, i pretrazis internet za bugove
<jelly-home> inace ides na proracunati rizik
<SilverSpace> i to je rizik
<jelly-home> jebiga preci preko ceste je rizik, bitno da znam KOLIKO ima sanse da se strgam i da napravim due diligence (tj. gledat lijevo i desno)
<jelly-home> nije _isti_ rizik
<jelly-home> ili uzmes dva nova najveca diska sto ima od razlicitih proizvodjaca, pa ih stavis u mirror
<jelly-home> potpuno nevezano, jel kome treba dva 1TB diska (Samsung  HD103UJ i WDC WD10EARS :-)
<SilverSpace> doduse ja sam imao srece do sad nisumi bas rikavali do sad
<jelly-home> dakle uz malo pocetnog truda i istrazivanja mozes smanjiti rizik
<SilverSpace> je istina
<SilverSpace> ista stvar i sa autima
<jelly-home> "nemas pojma kaj kupit" samo ak ti se ne da istraziti kak spada
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> vrijedi za kompjutor, auto, kucu, biciklo i zenu
<jelly-home> ups
<jelly-home> zanemari ovo zadnje
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home se nada da niko nije vidio seksisticki ispad
<SilverSpace> zenu zato prije ptoucavas
<SilverSpace> kad ce ovaj http://www.raspberrypi.org
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-21
<Mmike> Jel' ima macos ssh u zhellu?
<Mmike> covjece 
<Mmike> django aplikacija
<Mmike> nit jedan falican SQL
<Mmike> al' niti jedan!
<Mmike> ajhi, I stand corrected, ipak se moze!
<Mmike> sad idem gleda kod :)
<obruT> Mmike: nije moguce ! ORM sux !
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> da i ja dozivim
<jelly-home> Mmike: naravno da ima
<jelly-home> [ssh]
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeps
<Mmike> btw, kaj si ti na slobodnim danima danas? :)
<dodobas> kakvim slobodnim danima ?
<Mmike> jel' libreoffice bolji od openofficea/.
<Mmike> ili je openoffice samo zamro?
<dodobas> Mmikeic.... to ono koristis Eclipsu?
<ajhi> Mmike: eto vidis
<Mmike> dodobas, pa bio sam prije, sad nisam vec jako dugo, shto?
<Mmike> obrut ti je eclipsa manijak
<Mmike> ajhi, yeps, iako, i to je majne vise CRM, gledam sad bazu, ima oko 60ak tablica
<Mmike> fakat eto
<Mmike> neznam bas kako bi billing sustav sjeo u tome, al' ajd
<Mmike> zasto mene nikad ne dopadne takav nekakav projekt?
<Mmike> da moram raditi na necemu sto je netko vec radio, i super je radio?
<Mmike> neg uvijek dobijam neke krnje ispljuvke razne
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<obruT> dodobas: eclipse sux :)
<dodobas> obruT: mah... standardna prica... ako ulozim dovoljno vremena i naviknem se 
<dodobas> onda nema povratka
<dodobas> slicno kao i emacs/vim....
<obruT> dodobas: zasto si pitao za eclipse ?
<obruT> ja ga koristim za sto recimo moram :) odnosno olaksava mi razvoj nekih stvari
<igustin> obruT: slažem se, ali zato NetBeans rules! ;)
<obruT> NetBeans isto sux, i njega koristim za neke druge stvari :)
<igustin> Mmike: Open/Libre Office - točno je i jedno i drugo, Libre* napreduje punom parom, Open* odumire
<igustin> obruT: ok, ima li ijedna stvar koja tebi ne suxa? :D
<obruT> igustin: znas li mozda za neki open/free tablicni kalkulator koji se lako integrira u vlastiti web i nudi mogucnost istovremenog upisa podataka kao google spreadsheet ?
<obruT> igustin: ima ! cokolino !
<dodobas> igustin: da cujemo report...
<dodobas> hroug...
<igustin> dodobas: suxa ;)
<igustin> obruT: ne :-( nešto tog tipa bi se možda dalo brzo napraviti Yii frameworkom
<igustin> dodobas: nisam našao meni zanimljivih predavanja, radionice ove godine naplaćaju pa je samo na jednu došlo tek 8 ljudi, a na ostale nitko ili 1
<Mmike> Yii
<Mmike> jel' to onaj php cudeso stvar?
<igustin> je
<igustin> i to jako dobra
<igustin> kolega mi je jedan od core developera, i radi čudesa s time
<igustin> nisam više u tim PHP/frmwrk stvarima toliko, ali po svemu što znam jedan je od najboljih
<Mmike> Heh, ja nisam bio odusevljen
<Mmike> mystuff->idi()->uzmi()->okreni()->naprav()....
<Mmike> just too much :)
<igustin> pusti sintaksu, o tome se može pričati
<igustin> ako stvar radi dobro i ubrzava i olakšava razvoj, to je ++
<Mmike> http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/deep-c
 * Mmike mislio da slabo zna C/C++, sad skuzio da uopce nezna :)
<obruT> Mmike: dobra je prezentacija
<obruT> bas sam ju nedavno prosao iako sam prakticki skroz ispao iz c/c++ svijeta
<Mmike> obruT, jako dobra, da
<igustin> pogledao letimično, ali svakako vrijedna detaljnog uvida (i vremena za 445 slajdova)
<jelly> obruT: obican ili ljesnjak
<Mmike> igustin, 20ak minuta, actually ima puno manje slajdova
 * Mmike opet gleda Yii
<obruT> jelly: obican
<Mmike> Veli lik sad, salje, ticket: "Hi, Guys! Not to be offended, but I've never seen a girl reply to a ticket. Do you have any girls there?" :))
<igustin> Mmike: reci mu za koju lovu mu možeš bit cura :D
<igustin> Mmike: kako puno manje slajdova? :S
<igustin> nisam uz računalo trenutno
<Mmike> igustin, pa kreni gledat pa ces skuzit, ima ih puno manje
<Mmike> neznam kak da objasnim
<Mmike> jedan slajd je 10ak 'slajdova' u dnu stranice
<jelly> Mmike: ajme
<Mmike> jelly, ?>
<jelly> Re: ticket
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ima curka jedna, tj, zena, al' ona radi u salesu
<obruT> ako koga zanima interpreter konzola za javu (pogotovo ako ste pythonasi pa ste naviknuli na python konzolu): BeanShell
<obruT> nisam previse proucavao, danas instalirao i radi za ono sto mi treba :)
<obruT> ono, kad trebas isprobat da li nesto radi tak kak si zamislio, a ne da ti se pisat kod pa kompajlirat pa pokretat...
<dodobas> MPDroid je super kuul MPD andorid remote control :D
<obruT> dodobas: nisi mi nist rekao, zasto se zanimas za eclipse ? planiras ga pocet koristit ? 
<dodobas> obruT: pa rekoh... ako ulozim dovoljno vremena...
<dodobas> onda za sve
<obruT> jos samo da naprave kvalitetan free/open plugin kojim ces u editoru dobit vim keybindinge i to je to :)
<dodobas> bljuv...
<dodobas> za emacs sigurno vec ima :P
<jelly> za MS Word i Visual Studio ima :-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> dosta puta sam u eclipsetu editirao fajl pa stisno esc :w enter
<SilverSpace> dodobas: MPDroid je ok 
<SilverSpace> mada na ipod touch ima bolji app
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Photo%2021.%2010.%202011.%2011%2050%2038.png
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da da... nemam ti ja novaca za ipat
<Mmike> lubuntu upgrade fail :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4paGFG74M_E obuci se kako umeš, i isturi grudi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ipod ima wireles/
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> touch
<Mmike> touch wireless? :)
<SilverSpace> ipod touch http://www.istyle.hr/ponuda/ipod/ipod-touch/
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: ah, sad kužim, svaki korak "animacije" je u stvari novi slajd ;)
<Mmike> yea :)
<igustin> to je autor tako radio ili to SlideShare radi automatski s animacijama? :S
<Mmike> dunno
<Mmike> nisam nikad to koristio
<Mmike> fuck, nisam kredit platio
<Mmike> sad su me zvali iz banke
<Mmike> skoro sam ih pitao dal' ce mi struju iskopcat :)
<ajhi> i, kaj su rekli
<ajhi> kaj ce ti uzet
<igustin> ženu i komp ;)
<Mmike> :) nist, kaj mi mogu uzet, stan eventualno :)
<Mmike> najnoviji udarnicki pokusaj, s megazajebom u sredini: http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/wiknytinky.ogg
<Mmike> Zasto slovenski nikad nece biti 'epski' jezik, poput, recimo, crnogorskog:
<Mmike> Uzmimo na primjer završetak jednog epa, napisan junačkim crnogorskim: "...i onda mu je kopljem skroz-naskroz probo prsa junačka!"
<Mmike> A prevedimo sada istu tu rečenicu na slovenski: "...in potem mu je palčkami črez na črez prepičil cicke junačke!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> super je ovaj carnet
<ivoks> daju ti certifikat *.domena.hr
<ivoks> onda odustanu od tog vendora i predju na drugi
<ivoks> pa te traze da opet uzmes novi certifikat
<ivoks> al sad ti ne daju wildcard
<ivoks> onda ti dodjes sveuciliste, pa ti na *nekim* webovima promijeni domenu
<ivoks> i onda te carnet opet hebe jer ti se certifikati ne podudaraju s imenom
<ivoks> i to sve u svega par mjeseci
<ivoks> ono, give me a break
<ivoks> a da stvar bude gora
<ivoks> sad imas domena.hr i domena.unizg.hr webove na istoj ip adresi
<ajhi> ivoks: zakaj su neki faksevi prebaceni na unizg.hr?
<ajhi> mislim, ima mi smisla, to je jedno sveuciliste
<ajhi> mi smo prije gledali fakultete kao zasebnu cjelinu, nikad nisi reko da studiras na zagrebackom sveucilistu
<ivoks> ma sve je to komedija
<ivoks> sad imas webmail webmail.domena.unizg.hr, a mail ti je @domena.hr
<ivoks> al opet, nemas intraned.domena.unizg.hr, vec intranet.domena.hr
<ivoks> i onda imas hostname.domena.hr koji je serveralias za www.domena.hr
<ivoks> a sveuciliste ti promijeni samo www na www.domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> a hostname ti ostavi kao hostname.domena.hr
<ivoks> cuspajz
<ivoks> i to sve skupa nije problem za http
<ivoks> ali ako imas https, onda si u kurcu
<ivoks> jer ne smijes droppat support za winxp
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam siguran da ima objasnjenje za to, samo ti ne pitas na pravim mjestima :)
<ivoks> ima, braindead
<jelly> ivoks: well, nek se srce isprsi sa novcima za www.*.unizg.hr 
<jelly> ivoks: ili ih sve odjebi i instaliraj nekoliko besplatnih StartSSL 
<ivoks> jelly: al sta cu sa hostname.domena.hr?
<ivoks> moram preslagivati sve :)
<jelly> ti i jos 200 ustanova
<ivoks> naravno
<jelly> oces se buniti na sistemci listu da je to debilno i besmisleno?
<ivoks> al onda se carnet nadje bezobrazan ukazati na to da certifikati nisu ispravni
<ivoks> kao da ja to ne znam :)
<ivoks> al ne mogu nista napraviti :D
<ivoks> mogu SNI uvest i odjebat Winxp
<jelly> no pa sasvim ti je jasno da se srce i carnet prepucavaju preko tvojih ledja
 * Mmike pitao par ljudi u carnetu/srcu upravo
<Mmike> svi su mi rekli 'joj, aj nemoj o tome, pliz'
<Mmike> svima muka od toga :)
<ivoks> ako im je muka i svjesni, koji k salju mailove? :)
<ivoks> i onda mi klijent/ustanova sjeda na vrat da sta ovi ovo ono
<ivoks> a oni samo vide 'propust' 'problem' i sl
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, nitko mi nije htio reci cija je to ingeniozna ideja
<ivoks> ne razumiju problematiku
<Mmike> nadao sam se da ce mi netko reci 'da, glupo je , ali,...'
<jelly> Mmike: koja konkretno ideja
<ivoks> unizg?
<ivoks> senat sveucilista
<ivoks> uz blagoslov srcea, ocito :)
<Mmike> jelly, da, unizg
<jelly> ne nuzno, to je srce predlozilo senatu
<jelly> ivoks: sam to nigdje ne vidis, jer je to islo kao dopis/prijedlog iskljucivo dekanima
<ivoks> i koji k nam onda ne daju dns za domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> ma... samo se vrtim u krug i zivciram bez veze
<jelly> ivoks: kad sam procitao taj prijedlog, negdje 09.2010., samo sam odmahivao 
<ivoks> ljudi koji su to zamislili
<ivoks> a) nisu dovoljno proucili problematiku (glupost)
<ivoks> b) nisu razradili cijelu konverziju (glupost)
<ivoks> c) hoce nesto raditi samo da se cini da rade (nesposobnost)
<ivoks> da, znam da je ovo javni kanal
<jelly> hello.  Izmedju redova se vidi da je c) povod i uzrok.
<ivoks> Poštovani/na Ante Karamatić, 
<ivoks> U privitku Vam Å¡aljemo dopis predsjednika HSLS-a, Darinka Kosora. 
<ivoks> pa zar opet
<ajhi> poštovana Ante
<ajhi> haha
<ajhi> .
<Mmike> ai?
<ajhi> meni hns salje
<jelly> forward -> as attachment -> to abuse@njihovprovider.hr
<Mmike> ivoks, to poso il' te mame?
<ivoks> ma predizborna kampanja
<ivoks> mislim, ruku na srce
<ivoks> nisam HSLS-ov glasac, ali njihov gospodarski program jedini daje nadu da ce se nekoga actually najuriti sa drzavne sise
<ivoks> ostali i dalje obecavaju da ce svi imati posao, da nece biti otkaza itd...
<Mmike> dragutin lesar
<ivoks> pa zasto glasati za nekoga tko (ne)svjesno (prica gluposti)laze
<Mmike> nema drugih
<ivoks> Da, otvoreno kažemo: ukinut ćemo županije, jer su trošak gospodarstvu i građanima, smanjit
<ivoks> ćemo broj djelatnika u državnoj upravi, lokalnoj upravi i samoupravi te državnim tvrtkama,
<ivoks> zalažemo se da socijalnu naknadu primaju samo siromašni i oni kojima je stvarno potrebna,
<ivoks> zalažemo se za drugačiji sustav poticaja i subvencija u gospodarstvu...
<ivoks> Želimo ukinuti i sve parafiskalne namete te promijeniti Zakon o radu, kako bi se postigao veći
<ivoks> stupanj fleksibilnosti na tržištu radne snage.
<ivoks> dakle, jedini program koji sam do sad vidio, a da ima produkciju u vidu, a ne potrosnju
<jelly> stupanj fleksibilnosti terba povećati u državnim službama
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> hihi, malo ih muci pravopis:
<ivoks> „Fotelje“ nisu naš program. Imali smo hrabrosti počistiti ispred svojih vrata, a sada zajedno s
<ivoks> Vama koji radite, stvarate i zapošljavate spremni smo to isto učiniti pred Hrvatskim saborom,
<ivoks> pred hrvatskom Vladom i u cijeloj državi. 
<ivoks> nije li sabor veliko S?
<ajhi> ako je samostalno
<ajhi> valjda, a posto je Hrvatski sabor onda nije
<ivoks> moguce, moguce...
<Mmike> al' cek
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da oni mogu nesto napravit?
<ivoks> kak mislis?
<ivoks> pa ako osvoje izbore, mogu
<ivoks> ako ne osvoje, ne mogu :)
<ivoks> jedno je kad pricas A, a znas da treba napraviti B
<ivoks> onda nemas kredibilitet da poslije napravis B
<ivoks> ali ako pricas da treba B, i dobijes na temelju toga izbore
<ivoks> onda vec sutra mozes provoditi B
<ivoks> imas politicku legitimnost
<ivoks> na temelju toga si dobio izbore
<ivoks> e sad... naravno da mnogi/vecina nece glasati za one koji im kazu da treba B
<jelly> ko ce glasati za tebe ako kazes 20% ce vas dobiti otkaze
<ivoks> jelly: sve je to meni jasno
<ivoks> zato idemo na izbore
<ivoks> svatko se treba boriti za svoj interes
<jelly> "al za 10 godina ce nam svima biti bolje"
<Mmike> zanimmljivo, novi lubuntu ne radi :0
<obruT> sta znaci ne radi ?
<ivoks> funktioniert nicht
<ivoks> not working
<jelly> gewerkt nicht?
 * jelly ne zna njemacki
<ivoks> imam tu jednog engleza
<ivoks> i jucer popili, pa pricamo o eu i politici
<ivoks> covjek zakljucio da je EU samo paravan za njemacku okupaciju europe
<ivoks> reko, mozda i je; bolje to nego englezi
<jelly> kad su nijemci jedini koji posteno rade :-)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> oni jos uvijek na njih gledaju kao na naciste
<ivoks> a veci su nacisti od nijemaca :)
<jelly> woy
<jelly> wot*
<ivoks> pa kao, vidis sto rade grckoj
<ivoks> reko, sto rade, pomazu im da ti mozak stane :)
<ivoks> 'al pomazu im radi sebe'
<ivoks> usutio je kad sam ga pitao sto je engleska napravila da pomogne grckoj
<jelly> ma grcka, kao i svako drugi, moze jedino sama sebi pomoci
<Mmike> ivoks, kak zznas da ce nesto napravit ak osvoje izbore?
<Mmike> naime, tamo je cacic, a cacic je lazov i varalica
<jelly> ostalo je krpanje i odugovlacenje
<ivoks> Mmike: di je cacic?
<Mmike> HSLS
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> koji fail :)
<ivoks> i tebi daju da glasaju? :D
<ivoks> s/glasaju/glasas/
 * Mmike sad ide malo u kut :)
<jelly> Mmike glasa za ljevicate - HSP
<jelly> r.
<Mmike> zabrijao sam na HNS :)
<Mmike> HSLS su budisevci
<Mmike> ma, ja cu glasat za lesara
<Mmike> treba nam takav lik u saboru
<Mmike> bilo bi steta da ga nema
<ivoks> opce ne znam koji je njegov program
<ivoks> lesar.info? :)
<ivoks> ah, laburisti.com
<ivoks> nismo isti, mi smo laburist?
<jelly> …
<obruT> taj Lesar i ti laburisti su isto gomila budala
<obruT> znam jer su mi jedno vrijeme greskom stizali mailovi s njihovih mailing listi
<obruT> samo jedni druge pljuju i svadjaju se
<obruT> tak da ono...
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> al kad nekad, zabunom, pogledam taj sabor
<obruT> ja zbilja ne znam tko je u ovoj drzavi sposoban za vlast
<Mmike> jedino lesar konstruktivno sere
<Mmike> onak, bas ga fino sere
<ivoks> tesko mi citati njihov plan A
<jelly> tko je istovremeno sposoban i voljan?
<SilverSpace> lol politika na tapeti
<ivoks> stranice, cudnog formata, su ponekad vertikalne, ponekad horizontalne
<ivoks> http://www.laburisti.com/preuzimanja/PROGRAM/laburisti-plan-a.pdf
<ivoks> a ponekad imaju i horizontalno i vertikalno polozen tekst na istoj stranici
<ivoks> ak tak misle vodit drzavu... :)
<ivoks> nda... to sto sam procitao je samo graktanje za mase
<ivoks> donosit ce nove zakone za one koji krse zakon
<SilverSpace> jelly: sposobnih ima 
<SilverSpace> kad pokrenem youtube ubije mi mpd
<jelly> znam da sposobnih ima, ali se bave pametnijim stvarima
<jelly> a da stavis neku/nekog pametnog na vlast niko ne bi htio raditi sto ta/j trazi
<Mmike> ivoks, tak mosh za svakog rec
<Mmike> da je graktanje za mase
<Mmike> ti si, naravno, biras sto hoces
<ivoks> naravno, ali mislim da program u kojem se planiraju novi zakoni za one koji krse zakon, nema previse inteligencije u sebi
<ivoks> ako netko krsi zakon, onda je vec u prekrsanju; kazni ga
<ivoks> ne trebas donositi novi zakon o radu jer netko ne placa prekovremene i ne uplacuje doprinose
<ivoks> samo gubljenje vremena
<ivoks> problem naseg sabora i nasih stranka je sto je dobar dio ljudi koji vode te stranke, po zanimanju - politicar
<ivoks> takvi ne mogu voditi drazvu
<ivoks> drzavu cak
<ivoks> i svi bi samo politizirali
<Mmike> true
<ivoks> mislim... stazica je smijesno za slusati
<ivoks> u smislu, nasmijava te
<ivoks> al da bi vodio drzavu, ajme meni
<ivoks> il bebic
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> lesar ne radi od svoje 34. godine
<ivoks> mislim, ne radi produktivno
<ivoks> od svoje 34. godine se smuca po politici
<ivoks> bar tak kaze wikipedia :D
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' je dobar
<Mmike> velim, konstruktivno sere
<Mmike> i treba bit takav
<Mmike> nemre on vodit drzavu, nikako
<Mmike> al' mora srat
<Mmike> a njemu to super ide
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki mysql db comparator?
<jelly> cajke killer, kes ke se
<obruT> nesto mi radi dobro, a nije mi jasno zasto radi dobro :)
<Mmike> to je jebeno
<Mmike> prije sam se sekirao oko toga
<Mmike> sad pustim :0
<obruT> aha ! skuzio sam :) prividno je radilo dobro :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/10/20/domaca-tvrtka-infinum-brine-se-za-prijevoz-putnika-u-new-yorku/
<SilverSpace> prividno :))
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to su nebitne stvari. bitno je tko je kome skinuo imunitet i tko je sto rekao u sabor. proizvodnja je totalno nebitna tema
<Mmike> http://www.lajk.ba/novost?k=25&p=Alternativna+nauka&id=11269
<Mmike> tko je tu lud?
<ivoks> curi opao telefon u vodu
<ivoks> pa dovraga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: preteska je matematika za nas
<SilverSpace> kaze sestra da klinci nemaju pojma o matematici ali svi znaju izracunati koliko je naprimjer 15 eura kuna
<SilverSpace> ivoks: u more?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, u vodu
<SilverSpace> e da kad mi radi mpd onda nema zvuka na yuotube
<Mmike> ivoks, imas curu?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ohoj!
<Mmike> pa kak mi to neznamo!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<Mmike> kaj
<SilverSpace> kak ne znas pa vec se hvalio 
<Mmike> svi znaju osim mene?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bemti
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> ivoks, i? :) kak vam je?
<ivoks> bas smo si super par ;)
<obruT> SilverSpace: znaju deca sta je bitno, pa nece im integrali trebat u zivotu :)
<obruT> ivoks: salji sliku ili ne vjerujemo !
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: salji sliku ili ne vjerujemo !
<Mmike> ivoks, kak dobre/lose filmove radi sensation ,u odnosu na desire?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> fotke radi neusporedivo bolje
<obruT> ufotkaj curu i dokazi !
<Mmike> obruT,  :)
<Mmike> bolje!
<Mmike> snimi curu i dokazi!
<SilverSpace> flash mi hebe mpd
<SilverSpace> ivoks: danas je radijski prenos medvescaka u gostima
<ivoks> radijski? :)
<ivoks> hokej na radiu je sigurno zanimljiv
<ivoks> pak je sad kod Bahn..., ne vec vec je kod Kina..., sad je kod Let..., protivnici su zabili gol
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli kak to bude izgledalo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://195.242.153.98:9026/
<SilverSpace> tu je stream
<ivoks> koji hrabri komentar
<ivoks> U budućnosti bi se u borbu za prvu poziciju na tržištu pametnih telefona, osim Applea i Samsunga, mogla ponovno uključiti i Nokia koja će sljedeći tjedan predstaviti prve telefone koji će raditi na Microsoftovom Windows Phone operativnom sustavu koji bi za nekoliko godina trebao preskočiti Apple i njegov iOS. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<neuroman> jea right
<neuroman> poslije iphonea koristim par dana nokiu
<neuroman> uzas nad uzasima
<neuroman> e71
<SilverSpace> mos misliti
<igustin> neuroman: ajde, nije tako crno, ja imam E72 (skoro isto) i uopće nije tako loš uređaj ;)
<Mmike> 'trebao preskociti'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hehehe :)
<Mmike> daklem, tribina 'hrvati, de kriticki razmisljajte' koja se trudi natjeradi nas narod da ne nasijeda nardi-lijecnistvu i inome
<Mmike> 4.11 (mislim) imaju tribinu o  homeopatiji
<Mmike> medjutim, alternativci su sad napravili svoju tribinu :)
<Mmike> 27.10 ce biti :)
<Mmike> i sad se znanstvenici spremaju tamo ici na suceljavanje :)
<Mmike> a MUSN'T MISS :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o cemu ti to
<SilverSpace> http://www.xtreamer.net/Ultra/
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lytro--revolucija-fotografije/111786.aspx
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<neuroman> igustin u usporedbi s iphoneom je koma...
<jelly-home> mislio sam da je nouveau krivac za grozno ponasanje window managera u 11.10, ali nije kriv driver nego su svi ti plugini za compiz stvarno suvise bagavi
<SilverSpace> vis meni na intelici radi sve super
<SilverSpace> 1:6 
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> jel itko cuo za EDAC?!
<ivoks> ima veze s memorijom
<ivoks> x38_edac
<ivoks> ovo djubre od modula
<SilverSpace> sa cime se ti boris
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> kernel mi ucitao ovaj modul, iz meni nepoznatog razloga
<ivoks> a to mi je ucinilo stroj neupotrebljivim
<ivoks> taj se modul nikad nije ucitavao sam od sebe
<ivoks> onda je promijenjena memorija
<ivoks> i sad se sam ucita i preuzme kontrolu nad dram kontrolerom
<ivoks> i zakolje stroj
<SilverSpace> na cemu
<SilverSpace> to 
<SilverSpace> jesi vidio 1:6 medo pobjedio
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> super
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-22
<Danijel> pozdrav svima. Imam jedan problem sa Ubuntu 11.10
<Danijel> ako mi netko može pomoći. Naime, ne mogu otvoriti svoj usb stick. Prvo mi je Wine pokušavao otvoriti, ali je pisalo "file not found", pa sam uklonio wine jer sam mislio da je problem u njemu
<Danijel> ali i dalje mi ne otvara
<Danijel> ima li netko kakvu ideju?
<ivoks> i ode
<ivoks> a bingu, bas si bing
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> cijele tri minute ceka :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko košta litar 95 okt. bencina u HR?
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: http://ina.hr/default.aspx?id=203
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace tnx
<ivoks> ovaj bing je takvo sranje
<SilverSpace> ha
<ivoks> http://www.facebook.com/init.hr?sk=info
<ivoks> gle ti on nadje resnicki gaj 2 2b
<SilverSpace> pa zamalo di i pogodi :)
<SilverSpace> da*
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/3jDOna
<ivoks> i kad hocu pomaknuti oznaku, kaze da sam predaleko
<ivoks> ma... mozda se sam updejta s vremenom
<ivoks> idem si rucak napraviti
<igustin> kakav je Android po pitanju igrica za mlađi uzrast?
<SilverSpace> igre na androidu nisam istrazivao 
<SilverSpace> kakav lom i krs http://is.gd/Y0KfOJ
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://www.sitepoint.com/google-chrome-for-power-users/
<ivoks> hsls salje mailove, a kukuriku zivka doma
<ivoks> u subotu
<ivoks> u 17:15
<ivoks> hvala na obzirnosti
<ivoks> no priznajem, iskonov poziv u 21:00 u nedjelju jos nitko nije nadmasio :)
<ivoks> tcom jos uvijek forsira nokiu...
<ivoks> sad su poceli prodavati i tcloud :)
<ivoks> it's alive! desire is alive!
<ivoks> muahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> jucer radio prijenos je bio epicwin
<ivoks> da? dobro bilo?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> dvojica prenosili
<SilverSpace> jedan se dere bila neka nasa sansa 
<SilverSpace> a drugi mu kaze eee smiri see evo konjaka 
<SilverSpace> nisu mogli nac penkalu 
<SilverSpace> kaze lik 
<SilverSpace> ovi balkanci nam ukrali olovku :)
<neuroman> VIDEO Njemački satelit Rosat uskoro će se srušiti na Zemlju. Znanstvenici: Šanse da vam padne na glavu su 1:2000
<neuroman> zasto o zasto samo idioti mogu biti novinari?
<jelly-home> *blink*
<neuroman> jelly znanstvenici su rekli da je to sansa da NEKOG usmrti
<neuroman> idioti su od toga ovakav naslov napravili...
<ivoks> znaci, ak padne na noge, nikom nis
<ivoks> il ak te pogodi u kicmu :)
<ivoks> desire je puno kvalitetniji uredjaj od sensationa
<ivoks> puno je bolje izradjen
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/10/22/0257006.html?pos=n0
<drac0_> vecer
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> kompletno sam ga osposobio
<ivoks> i sd karticu i usb i market
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto imam sensation :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vece
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti je bilo sa desire 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> nece valjati kada ivoks unbricka mobitele :)
<drac0_> ivoks, prodaj sensation i uzivaj
<SilverSpace> Oprez: Ogromni njemački satelit bi već danas mogao pasti na Zemlju
<drac0_> pih
<SilverSpace> hebote svi u skloniste 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> Oprez: brzi crni auto bi vas mogao vec sutra ujutro zgaziti ko zohara
<drac0_> hebate
<SilverSpace> kaj bi ja tuko novinare 
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ko ti brani
<SilverSpace> neznam ni jednoga :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-20%2017%3A08%3A40.png
<drac0_> ha dobar
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: ovo desno ti conky il ?
<drac0_> htc widget :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: briknuo sam ga
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u smislu, nije radila sd kartica i nije radio prijenos preko USB-a
 * drac0_ ode nesto baciti u kljun ...
<ivoks> u tom slucaju, android moze samo slati poruke i pozive
<ivoks> ne mozes ni na net, jer browser nema gdje staviti cache
<ivoks> ne mozes na market
<ivoks> ne mozes nista
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> sad je opet potpuno funkcionalan
<ivoks> da sam prije koji mjesec znao sto znam sad, ne bi kupio sensation
<ivoks> i jos bi vjerovao u htc :)
<ivoks> mozda je ovako bolje :D
<SilverSpace> kak si sad to uspio
<ivoks> nije tesko u biti
<ivoks> treba ti fastboot aplikacija
<ivoks> s njom mozes osposobiti citanje sd kartice
<SilverSpace> ovaj jovanovic mi ide na kitu
<ivoks> onda kad mozes do sd kartice, onda moras nekako doci do terminala
<ivoks> ili flashati s romom koji ima terminal
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<ivoks> tak sam ja
<ivoks> onda kad imas terminal
<ivoks> onda imas jos par koraka
<ivoks> moras znati neke informacije o mobitelu
<ivoks> nabavis jedan image, pa ga flashas na misc particiju
<ivoks> i to je to :)
<jelly-home> nista jednostavnije
<ivoks> tako proradi usb
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a onda mi se market rusio
<ivoks> a rusio se zato sto je za jezik bio odabran Hd(English)
<ivoks> sto god to bilo :D
<SilverSpace> u biti sve se da spasiti
<ivoks> hoce netko kupit desire? :D
<ivoks> kad se sjetim da sam ga skoro Mmikeu prodao za 200kn
<SilverSpace> sad ga mozes dat curi :)
<ivoks> zato sam ga i isao spasavati
<jelly-home> koji desire
<ivoks> desire, iz amoled serije :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm mozda je Mmike to znao :))
<ivoks> prije nego je samsung prestao isporucivati amoled ne-samsung firmama
<ivoks> ici ce curi ako joj se ne osusi wildfire
<ivoks> ako joj proradi, ide sestri
<jelly-home> jel se taj amoled vidi na suncu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da conky i rainlendar2 
<ivoks> jelly-home: vidi se
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali i novi slcd-i se isto vide
<ivoks> lol ovo nisam cuo
<ivoks> drzite se ....necega... kao sto se drzite plesne stange
<ivoks> o jao :)
<SilverSpace> da zena plesala oko stange
<ivoks> ministar javne uprave ne zna koliko ima natjecaja za zaposljavanje u javnoj upravi
<SilverSpace> kakav plugin treba da ovo pogledas ?? http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kako-pokrenuti-auto-praznim-akumulatorom-pogledajte-video-clanak-337981
<SilverSpace> hebo vecernji
<ivoks> pa meni radi u chromu
<ivoks> tako je!
<ivoks> hrvatska treba kralja :)
<ivoks> bic
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kako-pokrenuti-auto-praznim-akumulatorom-pogledajte-video-clanak-337981
<SilverSpace> meni ne 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: aj jos jednom pejstaj
<jelly-home> meni isto radi
<SilverSpace> pise da nema plugih za prikaz
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> <embed id="player2" name="player2" src="http://www.vecernji.hr/templates/assets/jw/player.swf" width="640" height="348" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" flashvars="file=http://www.youtube.com/watch/%3Fv%3DgEzpTuWRpQo&image=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vecernji.hr%2Fslika-640x348%2Fvijesti%2Fvideo-slika-413154.jpg&skin=http://www.vecernji.hr/templates/assets/jw/skin.swf&frontcolor=ffffff&lightcolor=cc9900
<jelly-home> &controlbar=over&stretching=fill&autostart=false&plugins=ova&config=%2F%3Fcmd%3Dget_ova_xml%26naslovnica_id%3D22%26width%3D640%26height%3D348"/>
<jelly-home> ups.
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> dakle flash
<ivoks> e pa jelly-home 
 * ivoks demonstrira silu
<jelly-home> F=ma
<SilverSpace> flash mi na svim stranicama radi
<SilverSpace> samo ne na vecernji
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: no pa, onda izvuci originalni youtube link iz gornje krame
<jelly-home> uglavnom, to ce raditi samo ako imas neku staru makinju s karburatorom
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KJfSin-QDEg#!
<jelly-home> ivoks: duplikat!
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-22%2019%3A55%3A50.png
<jelly-home> ivoks: a sta like stvarno veli?
<ivoks> pogledaj film
<ivoks> ima nerazumljiv izgovor, to je tocno
<ivoks> govori kroz zube
<jelly-home> pa pogledao sam ali ne znam njemacki
<ivoks> tridesetisestog ove godine
<ivoks> al dobro, to je los naglasak
<ivoks> trideseti sestog ove godine
<ivoks> ti dubrovcani ne znaju pricati ( chaky )
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/24175601
<ivoks> vid lane
<SilverSpace> lijep video za klince
<jelly-home> tridesesti lipnja, pa si na miru
<jelly-home> nego -- windowsi 7 imaju konacno ispravan dugi format datuma na hrvatskom, ime mjeseca u genitivu
<jelly-home> kad ce to glibc imat
<SilverSpace> glibc ??
<jelly-home> Linux
<jelly-home> glibc je komponenta OS-a zaduzena za puno lipih stvari, izmedju ostalog notaciju datuma
<jelly-home> 22. listopada 2011. <- ispravno 22. listopad 2011. <- neispravno
<SilverSpace> pa tak i pise
<SilverSpace> mislim neispravno :)
<SilverSpace> neda mi se to traziti
<jelly-home> gdje u htc sense stoji brojac data prometa
<SilverSpace> kaj ima ?
<jelly-home> kaj nema?
<SilverSpace> 2.2 nema
<SilverSpace> ima app
<jelly-home> wtf
<jelly-home> sta za svaku glupost moram instalirati 3rd party app
<jelly-home> ivoks: a di je lane
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=l4PjSVOnrVg
<jelly-home> pa ti vozi 200 na sat
<SilverSpace> hebote market kaze da ne moze nadogradit app
<SilverSpace> jer nije dostupan za hr
<SilverSpace> ali dolje kliknem da onu kvacicu automatski update 
<SilverSpace> onda sesam nadogradi
<SilverSpace> wtf
<SilverSpace> alfa romeo suv bi trebao opako izgledati
<Neuromanx> wow
<Neuromanx> zvuci zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> i nova Giulietta isto
<SilverSpace> opako http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDvfxTFn9yY&feature=related
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-23
<ivoks> jelly-home: za brojanje prometa preporucujem traffic monitor w ili 3g watchdog
<ivoks> traffic monitor w ti moze reci i promet po aplikaciji
<ivoks> http://www.n2yo.com/?s=20638
<ivoks> opet ce past na jadne kanadjane :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> nemrem nac traffic monitor sa w na kraju
<ivoks> mozda je bez w
<ivoks> znak je u obliku polozene osmice, znak za beskonacno
<SilverSpace> traffic counter
<jelly-home> ok, taj je bez w
<ivoks> ah, w je od widget :)
<jelly-home> nekakva njemacka radi[oo]opt firma
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ja ovo koristim http://www.appbrain.com/app/traffic-counter-extended/com.carl.trafficcounter
<SilverSpace> i zdbox
<igustin> ivoks: ima Å¡to igrica za Android, za uzrast tipa 10 godina?
<neuroman> nda
<neuroman> igustin ajd daj ideju pa cu reci sinu nek napise igricu
<igustin> neuroman: pitat ću svog sina za ideju ;)
<igustin> na Android marketu vidim relativno malo free igrica
<igustin> za Symbian ih ima masu
<jelly-home> ko kaze da moraju biti free
<jelly-home> ima ljute ptice sa reklamama, to mi je dosta
<SilverSpace> to moj netjak od 4 g igra
<ivoks> igustin: ne bih znao, ne igram se
<ivoks> al znam da ima igrica
<SilverSpace> i kaj je najgore jedan nivo kaj ja nisam mogo proci o to rijesio od prve 
<ivoks> pa reklame mozes ubiti
<ivoks> ja nemam reklame na svom androidu
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/apps/popular/arcade-and-action/free/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to ako imas root
<ivoks> imas farm slot free
<ivoks> top truck free
<ivoks> imas snowboard igrice
<ivoks> svasta...
<ivoks> koliko ti mali ima godina?
<ivoks> meni je air traffic jedna od boljih igara ikad
<ivoks> tj., air control
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/air-control/dk.logisoft.aircontrolfull
<ivoks> ima i free verzija
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/air-control-lite/dk.logisoft.aircontrol
<ivoks> vidis, mozda bi bilo lakse ju igrati na vecem displayu
<SilverSpace> ja nemam ni jednu igru na androidu
<SilverSpace> sve su na ipod touch
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/izbori/page/2011/10/23/0036006.html?pos=n1
<ivoks> ovaj net.hr ima i countdown do izbora, nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> 84% se slazu ljudi :)
<ivoks> evo, 85% :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/grafit-presmijesan-da-biste-se-na-njih-ljutili/578807.aspx
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ledo smrznuto povrce
<ivoks> nasao sam grancicu u njemu
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nisi naso maricu 
<SilverSpace> N.Zeland prvak svijeta
<ivoks> pa zar je netko ocekivao da ce francuzi pobijediti?
<ivoks> novi zeland vlada rugbyem
<SilverSpace> http://www.hrsport.net/vijesti/427225/automoto-motogp/poginuo-marco-simoncelli
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bas i ne 
<SilverSpace> to im je teg druga titula
<sale> SilverSpace: bas su ga pokupili http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQRXw1ppsm0
<sale> kaciga mu je otpala od siline udara
<SilverSpace> auc koji peh
<SilverSpace> upve se ne moze na sluzbenu stranicu
<SilverSpace> uopce*
<SilverSpace> sale: izgleda da ga rossi pogodio u glavu
<SilverSpace> iz kojeg paketa vuce prevod sat i kalendar u tray
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: mislim da se ne moze rijesit listopad - listopada jer se vise prevoda vuce iz istog strigna
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sve se može riješiti!
<SilverSpace> bas sad kopam 
<MmikeDOMA> Gdje u Zg kupiti tonere za lexmark printere?
<SilverSpace> u ducanu :)
<MmikeDOMA> Kojem?
<jelly-home> za pocetak probaj makro-mikro koji su izrasli na tintama
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, mrak, naso :)
<SilverSpace> sale jel se kako moze naci u kojem je sve paketu npr. Listopad
<SilverSpace> prevod
<MmikeDOMA> zasto mi ubuntu forumi nikad nedaju da ih gledam dok nisam ulogiran
<MmikeDOMA> Zeli/treba li netko lexmark Optra E312L?
<MmikeDOMA> Nemam toner
<igustin> trebaš toner? ;)
<MmikeDOMA> 400 kuna kosta
<MmikeDOMA> ako imas prazan/potrosen toner
<MmikeDOMA> bilo bi super
<MmikeDOMA> mislio sam da printer radi
<MmikeDOMA> al' sad nisam bas siugran
<MmikeDOMA> pa bih prvo htio provjeriti to
<SilverSpace> kako naci  rijec iz neke datoteke 
<jelly-home> grep rijec datoteka
<SilverSpace> skidam sve prevode 
<SilverSpace> pa cu traziti
<MmikeDOMA> "Prodajem dvije graficke, jedna AGP a druga isto."
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ee tko ce sutra na instalfest
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa u glibc :)
<ivoks> i naprosto sam sokiran da ne znas za grep
<ivoks> kako si uopce koristio linux sve ove godine?
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<SilverSpace> ali nikada nisam grepao iz neke datoteke na taj nacin
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> kak drugacije grepas?
<SilverSpace> tj fakat pricam glupost
<ivoks> joj, ovaj hsp
<ivoks> dok je tema lijevo-desno-rat-srbi, lik na sve ima odgovor
<ivoks> cim ga pita za devalvaciju kune, bam, ovaj izgubljen
<SilverSpace> sad bi trebao grepat rijec iz vise .po datoteka da mi ispise koje su to datoteke 
<ivoks> kako li ces samo takvo sto napraviti
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije ti to tamo
<SilverSpace> ocito se ne moze napraviti sto jelly-home kaze da nije dobro
<SilverSpace> 23 Listopada 2011
<ivoks> kak je glup ovaj stankovic
<ivoks> ljudskih prava nije bilo za vrijeme kraljeva, pa se nisu ni krsila :)
<MmikeDOMA> zasto mi UVIJEK fali diska
<MmikeDOMA> al' UVIJEK UVIJEK UVIJEK
<SilverSpace> ma nabijem ih na kitu njih i titu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: malo slovo za imena mjeseci, 23. listopada 2011.
<jelly-home> i točke
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: bas sad pregledavam pa cu lokalno probati 
<jelly-home> a jesi si našao zanimaciju :-)
<SilverSpace> ti si me to najebo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> tesko ces to naci
<ivoks> ja fakat ne znam gdje je
<SilverSpace> hebi ga ako se ne moze odvojit 
<SilverSpace> listopada i Listopad
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je isti string 
<SilverSpace> idem to sad probati
<ivoks> di si nasao?
<jelly-home> funkcionalnost je slična kao onoj za brojeve 1 stupac, 2 stupca, 4 stupaca
<jelly-home> (ako postoji, ako ne, treba dodat ;-)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/BdiZCq
<ivoks> nije to to
<jelly-home> btw, glib nije isto Å¡to i glibc
<ivoks> u biti, je
<jelly-home> u biti nije
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je ako istu rijec ne vuce i za kalendar i za sat
<drj_cro> Mmike: juce bio frend kod mene da pu instaliram pingvina i podesim xbmc za multimediju i prica kak mu dolazi u servis neki lik koj je zaluden sa linuxom
<jelly-home> al može biti da je to tamo definirano za Gnomu
<drj_cro> Mmike: i pitam ga ja kak se zove, a on ce splivalo :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Warning: Something's Not Right Here!
<jelly-home> www.forum.hr contains content from www.copo8.com, a site known to distribute malware. 
<Mmike> drj_cro, ? :) :) :)
<ivoks> potres u turskoj
<Mmike> drj_cro, koji frend, koji servis, kaj? :)
<Mmike> Sasa iz Auto Arbanasa? :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: Sasa iz arbanasa
<Mmike> LOL LOL LOL :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-cclZDH0XI
<Mmike> da, kad sam bio na servisu su mi dali da radim od tamo
<Mmike> pa je dosao lik i gledao kaj radim i cudio se kak to sve :)
<drj_cro> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bome jak
<Mmike> kad ce vise cp dobiti -g
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JkKvx130Hw
<Mmike> Dave Clakre, FTW
<SilverSpace> kaj je -g
<jelly-home> guze dah
<jelly-home> j
<Mmike> da ti pokazuje koliko je posto izkopiralo
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> jebes cp, napravi to za rsync pa si faca
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: tak sam si nekak i mislil
<jelly-home> a ak imas jednu datoteku, rsync vec ima progress bar za to
<SilverSpace> mislim da cp ima progresbar
<Mmike> jelly-home, zasto ovo ne radi: find . -type f -name '*.gz' -print0 | xargs -0 -P4 -n1 -I qwert gunzip -vvc  qwert > /home/mario/tmp/ashu/{qwert}.ungz
<Mmike> napravi mi file koji se zove {qwert}.ungz
<Mmike> umjesto da zamijeni quert
<Mmike> erm, qwert
<jelly-home> komplikovana linija.  Tesko razmisljat.
<jelly-home> Urgh.
<jelly-home> daj to svedi na jednostavniju a da jos uvijek ne radi
<Mmike> pa imam 123423 fajlova u direktoriju a, u /mnt/nesto
<Mmike> i hocu ih sve gunzipat, al' kod sebe lokalno
<Mmike> pa sam mislio feedat xargs sa onim sto mu pljune find
<jelly-home> rekao si mu bla kenj truc bla bla > file, sto ocekujes da ce to raditi 
<Mmike> al' tako da pokrece jednu komandu po find-fileu (-n1), i 4 procesa odjednom (-P4)
<Mmike> a naredba je: gunzip -vvc {} > {}.ungz
<Mmike> a -I je 'replacestr'
<jelly-home> to sto bi ti htio da je to naredba, je druga stvar
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> da je naredba recimo.... sh -c 'gunzip > blah'
<jelly-home> uvijek imaju u glavi da redirekcije ne radi nareba koju pokreces, nego tvoj shell
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx!
<Mmike> jeps, kuzim
<Mmike> sad radi kako je zamisljeno :)
<jelly-home> isti razlog zasto npr. ovo ne radi:
<jelly-home> sudo echo 50000 >> /sys/block/md0/md/sync_speed_max
<Mmike> jeps
<SilverSpace> iz glib20 ne izvlaci mjesece za kalendar
<SilverSpace> u tray
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> grep mi pokaze da u vise datoteka postoji April ali neznam u kojim 
<SilverSpace> ne znam
<SilverSpace> koja golijada
<SilverSpace> uh smanjio sa 450 na 100 datoteka
<SilverSpace> glib20 sigurno nije 
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore nema ni u .po datotekama
<igustin> SilverSpace: grep -H
<SilverSpace> jesam sve pretrazi ali nisam nista nasao
<SilverSpace> prekopao sve oneiric hr po datoteke i nula bodova
<igustin> velika/mala slova?
<SilverSpace> da jesam
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim od kuda vuce prevod
<sale> vecer
<sale> SilverSpace: sto zapravo trazis?
<SilverSpace> sale: di je prevod koji se pokazuje u satu 
<SilverSpace> oneiric
<SilverSpace> dani i mjeseci
<SilverSpace> u onom kalendaru kad kliknes na sat
<sale> SilverSpace: to bi trebao biti indicator-datetime - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/hr
<SilverSpace> sale: jel mislis da se to izvlaci iz ovoga %a %b %e
<sale> SilverSpace: da, imena mjeseca i dana se izvlace iz drugog paketa. zaboravio sam tocno ime
<SilverSpace> glib20
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> jer u njemu nije sve prevedeno
<SilverSpace> skinuo sam sve hr .po pakete od oneirica
<SilverSpace> i nigdje nisam nasao
<sale> SilverSpace: nesto je krivo prevedeno?
<SilverSpace> ma i ne bas ali nije gramaticki dobro
<SilverSpace> pa sam mislio malo to popraviti
<sale> sto tocno?
<SilverSpace> ako se da 
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi biti 23. listopada 
<SilverSpace> sad je 23 Listopad
<SilverSpace> ali mislim da se to nece moc napraviti
<sale> ma sve se da rijesiti. Najbolje se raspitati na #ubuntu-translators
<SilverSpace> jer se vjerojatno Listopad vuce iz istog
<SilverSpace> i u kaleddaru
<SilverSpace> nije neko bad
<SilverSpace> %A, %e %B %Y
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo bit za datum
<SilverSpace> budem skinuo po pa cu se poigrati
<SilverSpace> hm da
<SilverSpace> ne mogu naci nikako od kuda vuce Listipad :))
<SilverSpace> Listopad*
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-15
<ivoks> ah, san diego...
<budz0r> jutro
<weshmashian> \o
<budz0r> o/
<weshmashian> \m/
<jelly-home> /o/
<dodobas> yeooja
<weshmashian> \o\
<dodobas> |o|
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw&feature=related
<datase> Mmike: Title: Amiga Longplay [098] Another World, Views: 599631, Rating: 98.53896%
<obruT> to mi je tak dobra igra...
<obruT> kad se sjetim te animacije u to vrijeme... bili smo odusevljeni
<jelly> nisam znao da ima Another World 2 : Heart of the Alien
<jelly> (igra iz perspektive elijena)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW4RBhXPRUY
<datase> jelly: Title: Sega Mega-CD Longplay [030] Heart of the Alien, Views: 12055, Rating: 96.52174%
<jelly> (longplay sadrzi obje igre)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zDwjctkF5w
<datase> Mmike: Title: Commodore 64 - Epyx Summer Games (1984), Views: 25994, Rating: 97.41936%
<SilverSpace> kaj je vani vruce
<SilverSpace> hm novi rpi ima 512MB ram
<SilverSpace> malo su ga upgredali
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivHFP3dJAkM&feature=related
<datase> Mmike: Title: C64 Longplay - Impossible Mission (complete), Views: 15442, Rating: 96.767674%
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel ti vrtis u xbmc navi-x
<obruT> ne, ne znam ni sto je navi-x
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> instaliraj i iznenadit ces se :)
<obruT> koristim onaj kua neki za televiziju (dvb-t) i internet radio streamove
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://code.google.com/p/navi-x/
<obruT> probao sam jos par nekih aggregator pluginova, al uvijek neki problemi s tim
<obruT> cuo sam da je onaj channel1 ok za filmove
<SilverSpace> ja za radio koristim obicnu .m3u datoteku i unutra slozene linkove ovo sve drugo mi je pljuga
<SilverSpace> Amiga eh :)
<obruT> impossible mission mi je isto super igra, nisam nikad odigrao do kraja...
<obruT> nazalost, nema se vremena...
<Mmike> obruT, nisam nit ja, sad gledam upravo kak ide kraj :)
<ivoks> 'jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/parallela-otvoreno-superracunalo-cijene-99-dolara
<jelly> fsvo "superracunalo"
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si u americi
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=62578
<ivoks> oh lol
<jelly> no pa kaj smo rekli
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcBTdQdABTQ
<datase> dodobas: Title: Plowing with an Audi Quattro, Views: 869932, Rating: 96.28832%
<jelly> You've been QUATTRO'D
<Mmike> mysql (konacno) kad se shutdowna isprazni buffer cache
<Mmike> pa ako je isti velik, shutdown traje dugo
<Mmike> i sad ekipa killa mysql
<Mmike> jer im shutdown traje :)
<dodobas> lol 
<api984> lol
<vileni> carnet gasi CMU
<dodobas> i dize CWU
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> valjda ∩WↃ
<obruT> mislim da je vrijeme za ici doma... prividjaju mi se naopaka slova
<jelly> sǝzoɯ ʞop ızǝɾq
<obruT> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<obruT> (zvuk skakanja kroz staklo)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> \o.
<hbogner> jelly, jesi skuzio ono kaj sam ti odgovorio prije nekolik9o dana
<jelly> hbogner: vidijo sam nesto tipa "hvala ne treba"
<hbogner> jelly, tako nekako se ekipa dogovorila pa ..
<hbogner> hvala na ponudi
<ivoks> Mmike: mene onaj mysql bug bas i ne pogadja
<ivoks> Mmike: na 12.04
<Mmike> stavi neki import
<Mmike> nesto a-la: mysql nekabaza < nekidump.sql
<Mmike> i dok se dump importa, a ti si u screenu, resizeaj terminal
<hbogner> e kak je bilo na "sastanku" prosli/pretprosli cetvrtak?
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> popili smo pivce, dva
<jelly> Sretan rodjendan Mmike!
<jelly> ...veli topik
<Mmike> jelly, hvala :)
 * Mmike se osjeca posebnim danas :0
<hbogner> ha da, ond ai od mene, sretan rodjendan :D
<Mmike> Pa, hvala i tebi! :0
<hbogner> jel bas danas?
<jelly> bas negdje prosli tjedan cinimise
<hbogner> aha, da, vidim d aje datum topica prosli tjedan
<ivoks> je li ':0' typo ili ima neko znacenje? :)
<SilverSpace> vece
<jelly> to mu je display valjda
<SilverSpace> hm bome xbmc zakon
<Mmike> :0 je k'o :O samo malo jace rasireno :0
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1x99bOX7Yo&feature=related
<Mmike> I dare you to watch this
<datase> Mmike: Title: World Record: Most dominoes toppled in a spiral (30,000) complete Toppling, Views: 2813040, Rating: 92.10602%
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> LOL :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu smjesno
<jelly-home> O.0
<jelly-home> o_0
<jelly-home> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<Mmike> pgbouncer tjera 9k requesta u sekundi prema postgresu
<Mmike> a samo 1/3 clustera je prebacena na njega :)
<jelly-home> di ih tjera?
<jelly-home> http://www.cibermitanios.com.ar/2008/01/la-costa-infinita.html
<SilverSpace> ln
<Vjetar> bwaz t-Scum
<Vjetar> brzine blabla
<Vjetar> i onda banana :(
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/Gebbw
<jelly-home> Vjetar: kaj je bilo s bananom?
<Vjetar> jelly-home: resetira mi link nakon 5mb uploada
<jelly-home> MB?
<jelly-home> uvijek nakon iste kolicine?
<Vjetar> malom od kužine koji je došao popraviti su rekli kako "upload zauzme link i ne prolaze kontrolni podaci od t-coma"
<Vjetar> ma ne uvijek
<Vjetar> kad je vratio konfiguraciju na 4/256 sve radi
<Vjetar> najviše što izdrži je 10 minuta ULa
<Vjetar> nekad prođe 30MB ,nekad 9, nekad 5
<Vjetar> uglavnom, riješili smo tako da me vratio na 4/256
<Vjetar> jer su se njegovi počeli proseravat s "može li koristnik spustiti max brzinu uploada"
<Vjetar> svašta jelly-home 
<jelly-home> ebiga, ak ne radi, ne radi
<Vjetar> ma sve je to drljamrlja
<Vjetar> i njihove konfiguracije
<Vjetar> radi dok ne probam neki ul duži od 10 minuta
<jelly-home> upload zauzme link, right, za to imaju QoS podesen
<jelly-home> ak nemaju sami su si krivi
<Vjetar> što sam ja odjebao sa "još mogu ograničiti kad je ftp u pitanju, ali kako da kažem Outlooku da sporije priča sa Exchangeom?"
<Vjetar> kad krenem mailati nešto od 10MB
<jelly-home> al 512kbps uopce nije puno
<Vjetar> ma sjebali su konfiguraciju
<Vjetar> imaju za taj 512 jedno barem 10 konfiguracija
<jelly-home> moguce da imas fakat groznu paricu, al opet
<Vjetar> ovisno o centralama i dslamovima
<Vjetar> nene
<Vjetar> parica ima ogromnu propusnost
<Vjetar> to su prvo izmjerili :D
<jelly-home> tsk
<Vjetar> i to su mjerili od 9 ujutro do dva popodne
<hbogner> Vjetar, nisi jedini s problemima, kolegica ima problema i sa iskonom
<Vjetar> hbogner: ista matična kuća
<hbogner> samo ona ima s download
<hbogner> znam
<Vjetar> prvo smo posumnjali na router
<Vjetar> ali kad je lik zamjenio router bila je ista priča
<Vjetar> i skoro mi je ostavio neko thompson smeće koje na wi-fi-u nema mac filtering
<hbogner> ona se na kneziji muci s pucanjem veze ako potegne neki download, svaki put im da novi ip
<Vjetar> e vidiš
<jelly-home> stos je u tome sto kad svim paricama u buntu odjednom dignes profil, onda pocne preslusavanje kojeg do tad nije bilo
<Vjetar> ja kad potegnem UL imam novi Ip nakon 10 minuta max :)
<hbogner> s tim da ih je neki tehnicar skinuo s parice i stavio nekog drugog, a sad su oni opet na vezi
<Vjetar> jelly-home: ma ja sam ti u kući
<Vjetar> sa stupa potegnuto :)
<Vjetar> tak da je neko sranje u profilu za router
<Vjetar> i loše sređenom QoS-u
<Vjetar> jel ajd da pukne dsl-link, ali ne pukne
<Vjetar> nego kao da pogubi usera
<Vjetar> reconect u mikrosekundi koji i ne primjeitš na lapicama
<Vjetar> samo vidiš da sve što je bilo online više nije nego se reconecta
<Vjetar> ne moram pričati kako to izgleda iza VPNa :D
<Vjetar> tak da niš danas nisam radio 
<jelly-home> to je ili router ili s njihove strane neki kufer
<Vjetar> nego imao sex sa T-Comom
<jelly-home> al kaj ja znam, nikad radio s tim kak spada
<Vjetar> jelly-home: ista stvar na dva različita routera
<Vjetar> simens i thomposon ista greška
<Vjetar> tako da nije do routera
<jelly-home> opa
<jelly-home> nestalo struje na tren
<Vjetar> o da
<Vjetar> i ovdje :D
<Vjetar> samo blic
<jelly-home> <3 UPS
<Vjetar> nemam :D
<jelly-home> uh
<Vjetar> ali dovoljno kratko je nestalo da ne osjetim
<Vjetar> dobar power suply
<jelly-home> velis, volis kupovat hardver
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> UPS je na to-do listi
<jelly-home> ovdje je bio brownout od 0.3s
<Vjetar> jelly-home: koji dio grada?
<hbogner> joj, ti kratki nestanci struje su mi znali dizat zivce
<hbogner> nisam kupio ups nego sredio osigurace, jedan nije sjedao kako treba pa je iskrilo
<jelly-home> Vjetar: tresnjevka
<Vjetar> jelly-home: blizu, kustošija
<Vjetar> uglavnom, ovdje se nije osjetilo ni na kompu ni na TVu od klinca
<Vjetar> samo je žarulja malo blicnula
<jelly-home> žarulja se skoro skroz zgasnula, i ups je zaswitchao na bateriju i natrag
<Vjetar> kod mene je bilo nešto blaže
<Vjetar> dobio je powersuply, ali on je to dobro odradio. ostale koponent nisu primijetile
<Vjetar> čak ni router :D
<Vjetar> komponente*
<jelly-home> prije sam imao laptop pa bi router uginuo
<Vjetar> problem je što UPSevi još uvijek nisu dovoljno pojeftinlili
<jelly-home> 600kn 800VA 25 minuta router + desktop + monitor
<hbogner>  jelly-home di i koji?
<jelly-home> neki kinez
<Vjetar> jelly-home: hm, koliko W desktop i kakav monotor?
<jelly-home> 20" Dell FPW2005, nemam pojma koliko desktop troši
<Vjetar> jelly-home: koliko powersuply na deskropu?
<jelly-home> mozda 400W
<Vjetar> heh
<Vjetar> kod mene 650W powersuply na desktopu te 27" LG M2762D
<Vjetar> ne bi to izdržalo 25 minuta :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: http://protis.hr/products/details/clion-ups-blazer-800-vista-li-avr-usb/32136
<Vjetar> ali i ne treba tolko 
<jelly-home> ovisi, ja bi rado da izdrzi ko i laptop
<jelly-home> al je to onda skuplji sport
<Vjetar> o da
<ivoks> mozda da promijenis stroj?
<Vjetar> nije ni 600kn mala lova
<ivoks> nesto arm based :)
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> wb weshmashian 
<jelly-home> ivoks: kad arm bude buildao kernel za 5 minuta, imao 8-16GB memorije, vrtio 3d igrice i kostao 2k kkn, moze
<jelly-home> jedan k previse
<ivoks> jelly-home: zasto ne bi buildao kernel za 5 minuta?
<jelly-home> dobro, sad je taj ups 450kn izgleda
<ivoks> -j64 :)
<jelly-home> cheap, fast, well made
<jelly-home> ivoks: velim, nadji mi arm koji je brz kao intel za 2-3 tisuce kuna
<hbogner> meni ce trebat kad se preselim neki pa reko da pitam sta ljudi imaji u kaj kazu o njima
<jelly-home> taj koji ide -j64 kosta ko svetog petra kajgana
<Vjetar> uglavnom, UPS za makine koje sam ja vozio za po doma je uvijek bio skup sport
<Vjetar> pa čak i C-Lion modeli
<hbogner> meni je ups vise kao opcija da normalno zgasim komp i da pegla napon
<Vjetar> hbogner: za to ti treba max 10 minuta autonomije
<hbogner> ma i manje od tog :D
<Vjetar> jellyjevih 25 overkill
<Vjetar> a cijene su tu po eksponencijalnoj krivulji :)
<Vjetar> C-lion 800 - 450kn, C-Lion 1000 - 900kn
<Vjetar> o nekom APC da i ne govorimo
<hbogner> c-lion 600 - 365kn
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> vi o ups-ovima, a ja bas htio pitat za jedan
<budz0r> kako vam se cini ovo, http://protis.hr/products/details/clion-ups-blazer-600-vista-li-avr-usb/32135
<hbogner> s tim da se 800 vise isplati kapacitet/cjena
<budz0r> ima li netko iskustva s tim clionom
<budz0r> jel to valja kaj
<Vjetar> budz0r: meni se čini bolje dat još 100kn i uzeti ovo što spominje jelly-home 
<budz0r> a ha, onaj 800
<Vjetar> da, za 90kn razlike
<budz0r> mislim da ce tako i biti
<Vjetar> a tu ti je i jelly-home za iskustva
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™ zadnjih.. ha, godinu dana
<jelly-home> 15.07.2011 veli račun
<jelly-home> ah, sorry, imam 1000VA verziju
<budz0r> ma meni ce 800VA biti sasvim dosta
<jelly-home> tad je kostala 780kn za kes
<jelly-home> al imam desktop sa slabom karticom i prakticki underclockanim procesorom
<jelly-home> 99% vremena je na 1.2GHz
<budz0r> jelly-home: ne mislim na tome drzati desktop
<budz0r> router/modem == thomson, router == linksys, switch 8portni
<jelly-home> to bi moglo solidno držati brijem
<budz0r> pa i ja mislim
<jelly-home> problem sa tim jeftinim UPS-ovima je da se power komponente grozno griju, a Kinezi štede na svemu, pogotovo na hlađenju
<jelly-home> tako da kad prebaci na bateriju, on je normiran na 20 minuta ne zato što je baterija slaba nego što će inače zdimit
<jelly-home> kad mi krepa originalna baterija mislim kupit jednu za auto i nakalemit neko aktivno hlađenje
<hbogner> jos kupis solarne panele cca 2-3kw + akumulatore + inverter i neovisan si o hep-u
<jelly-home> solarne panele u zg?
<hbogner> ak rade u austriji, zakaj nebi kod nas
<jelly-home> mozda da se preselim negdje van smoga
<hbogner> imaju ih ljudi i po zg
<hbogner> ali na jugu je isplativije
<hbogner> jeeel, opet mi je server crko :D
<Vjetar> hbogner: kakav server?
<hbogner> ma stari desktop iz 2003./04. koji glumi server
<Vjetar> ha, ja sam mislio kako govoriš o nečemu na ozbiljnom linku prema van :D
<hbogner> pa na 100megabitnoj vezi je prema van
<Vjetar> daaa?
<Vjetar> di to?
<hbogner> na carnetovoj mrezi
<Vjetar> ah, veze i poznanstva
<hbogner> ali ima malih fizickih problem stroj, cesto zablokira p trazi reboot
<hbogner> ma neki opensource projekti i jos puno toga
<Vjetar> to je tvoj privat stroj?
<hbogner> nije vise, donirao sam ga faksu :D
<Vjetar> ha
<hbogner> jer studenti nisu mogli od faksa dobit svoj server
<Vjetar> onda nije crkao tebi već faksu :p
<hbogner> nesluznebena donacija
<Vjetar> kužim
<Vjetar> ja sam novi u tim serveskim vodama na brzim linovima
<hbogner> d aga nisam donio na faks nebi ni imali server student :D
<Vjetar> dugo godina eksprimetirama s time
<Vjetar> s raznim providerima
<hbogner> imam i nesto u plus hostingu, ali to je za neke druge potrebe
<Vjetar> i do sad sam uspio shvatiti da unlimited storage unlimited bandwith obično znači - unlimited problems
<Vjetar> pa sam upiknuo nedavo neki vps kod Hezner-a
<Vjetar> nebo i zemlja :D
<Vjetar> to samo za probu da vidim kakva su firma, hvaljeni su dosta
<jelly-home> hbogner: koji faks?
<hbogner>  geodetski
<jelly-home> cudi me to za njih
<hbogner> zasto?
<jelly-home> da nemaju za servercic
<hbogner> imaju za sebe
<Vjetar> za razliku od pair.com kod kojih VPSovi papreno koštaju
<hbogner> ovo je server koji koristi studentski zbor, i na kojem se ja svercam :D
 * jelly-home odrzava server na geod. skoli
<Vjetar> ali na pairu je to managed server
<hbogner> jelly-home, imaju samo treba znati kog gnjaviti, a ja nisam bas omiljen tamo :D
<jelly-home> tsk
<Vjetar> i 24/7 telephone support
<Vjetar> koji mi baš i ne treba
<hbogner> jelly-home, neki kolege mi tamo predaju
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-16
<MmikeDOMA> joj
<weshmashian> \o
 * weshmashian @home
<ivoks> nis, ekipa, laku noc
<Mmike> dobro jutro
<Mmike> kak fino pada kisa
<Mmike> to je milina
<weshmashian> laku noc/dobro jutro
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj bi? :) 
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/156588_537128792983245_1488424653_n.jpg
<weshmashian> Mmike: je, a vani zima za popizdit bilo
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma zena i klinac kure pa ih bejbisitam
<weshmashian> i obavljam potrebite stvari
<dodobas> yelokao
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> zeni daj cesnjaka i propolisa
<weshmashian> ah well, sad krme pa mogu delat u miru :D
<Mmike> a neznam kaj bi dao klincu :/ slabo iskustva s time imam
<weshmashian> ma mali dobije cepice pa je miran 3-4 sata
<weshmashian> a zeni nemrem ni blizu kad si cesnjak pojede :)
<api984> jutar
<dodobas> need help...
<dodobas> u datacentru kazu da su instalirali dodtanig 8gb memorije i da bios prijavljuje 16g
<dodobas> no kernel 'vidi' samo 8
<dodobas> Memory: 8150512k/8912896k available (2617k kernel code, 210288k reserved, 1671k data, 224k init)
<dodobas> centos 5.8
<dodobas> tko je tu lud
<api984> bios je lud :D
<api984> cude prirode
<Mmike> dodobas, uname -a
<Mmike> sto ti ispise?
<dodobas> klasika... 2.6.18-308.16.1.el5 #1 SMP Tue Oct 2 22:01:43 EDT 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dodobas> a pazi ovo
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> dmidecode -t 17
<dodobas> sad sam ti to pejstao
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i tamo pise da imas 2x4GB ustekano
<dodobas> kao.. dvije single sided 4gb plocice 
<weshmashian> mozda su fulali masinu?
<api984> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30324/why-does-linux-show-both-more-and-less-memory-than-i-physically-have-installed
<dodobas> weshmashian: a ova je jedina rebootana...
<api984> dodobas, kak bi rekli doslovno cudo prirode.
<weshmashian> dodobas: mozda si ti fulao masinu? :)
<api984> ok zast ne vidit koja ploca, koji ram, takt, voltaža, ver biosa, dali ploca voli taj ram itd.... pa onda na softver..... 
<dodobas> api984: ali onda ne bi bios prijavio 16g
<weshmashian> ja volim krenut od toga da sam ja zajebo, onda gledam ostalo, npr
<api984> dodobas, ok. dali je taj ram od 8gb.
<api984> dodobas, dedicirani server ili sta?
<dodobas> api984: da dedicated...
<api984> dodobas, ok
<dodobas> uglavnom oni kazu 'Yes, I can confirm the ram was at 16gb in the bios'
<dodobas> obratite paznju na 'WAS'
<api984> ok
<weshmashian> mozda su stavili, provjerili da radi, izvadili :)
<dodobas> jer kao imali su neki problem s bootanjem pa su vadili stavljali itd...
<weshmashian> ok, ne pomazem pa se necu petljat vise :)
<dodobas> mozda na kraju nisu stavili :)
<dodobas> nego.. ono izgledaju kao single-sided dimmovi ? right?
<api984> probaj vidit koja je ploća u pitanju i koji ram. nađi tech podatke od ploće i pogledaj sta ima s tim ramom
<api984> i ako pokazuje vise rama ok. pitanje je dali sustav radi NORMALNO s prikazanih 8gb. ili bas mislis da ima 16 te bis htio tih 16 okupirat :D
<api984> dodobas, jesi prošvrljao po DMESGu
<dodobas> api984: sve radi normalno... kao i prije kad je imao 8gb
<dodobas> pejstao sam sto kernel prijavi...
<dodobas> 08:45 < dodobas> Memory: 8150512k/8912896k available (2617k kernel code, 210288k reserved, 1671k data, 224k init)
<api984> dodobas, jesi probao ono sta Mmike kaze od prije .... onaj dmidecode
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, nisu upiknuli ram kak spada
<dodobas> api984: a pogledaj log... sve je pejstano... :)
<api984> dodobas, di
<weshmashian>  http://jebo.me/pas/2
<dodobas> nego... kad smo vec na memoriji ... latop sluzbeno podzrava 4GB
<api984> hehee jebomepas :DD
<dodobas> no dmidecode javi...
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<api984> pitao sam se wtf is to :D
<api984> weshmashian, thnx
<weshmashian> :)
<api984> e pa mogu se na glavu postavit, sve looks normal u logu
<weshmashian> cjebote, kak je super delat od doma :) nitko ne smeta :D
<api984> dodobas, yo mislim da imam foru
<api984> total width je 128bita a data je 64 
<api984> :D
<api984> koliko sam uspio pogledat izgleda da preosali ram ide na ECC (tak zvuci ovdi)
<api984> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/archive/index.php/t-981123.html
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00527/bilderi1_527069S0.jpg
<Mmike> megalol
<dodobas> api984: ma to je samo do single sided memory modula
<api984> dodobas, ok.
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bodybuilder-na-natjecanju-zaboravio-namazati-glavu/1060087/?foto=2
<Mmike> ama LOL :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, jesi uspio objasnit liku razliku izmedju shell i mysql usera? :)
<Mmike> nije se javljao poslije
<Mmike> misilm
<dodobas> dakle... sluzeno hp kaze max 4GB
<dodobas> http://is.gd/ARuFSO
<dodobas> but.. linux prijavi slobodan slot + na ebayu se moze naci 8GB hp 5320m memory pack
<dodobas> http://is.gd/4poTzl
<dodobas> probati ili ne ? :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<dodobas> Mmike: :)
<dodobas> os mi kupiti memoriju ? :)
<dodobas> eh da... http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<dodobas> nisam uspio skuziti koja je sad kombinacija unutra :)
<Mmike> dmidecode? :)
<dodobas> ma ok... support im je super :)
<dodobas> blah... cini se da iako maticna podrzava... nisu zalemili taj slot :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/602263_2494493058978_549447359_n.jpg
<Mmike> Jel' koristi netko neku skriptuljetinu za dump/import svega u memcachedu?
<dodobas> Mmike: One does not simply dump everything from memcached :)
<Mmike> one does not simply
<Mmike> tak sam si sretan s pgbouncerom, super radi :)
<Mmike> tek sad kuzim kol'ko je postgres u biti kenjav sa baratanjem s konekcijama
<Mmike> mysql ga ubije tu
<Mmike> 'select 1' prema postgresu oko 7k u sekundi, mysql oko 20k u sekundi
 * api984 is away: Nisam dostupan BRE!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kakav divan dan
<Mmike> nelos, nelos
<Mmike> i cini se da cu danas bit gotov na-vrijeme :)
<Mmike> tkda tkda
<jelly-home> eh, ako SQL klijentu treba mikrosekundni latency... rekao bih da je taj klijent strgan do bola
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> php web aplikacije se oslanjaju na to
<Mmike> svaki page load napravi 5-10 selectova po nekom kljucu
<Mmike> select user_name, user_whatnot from users where user_id = 12345;
 * api984 is back (gone 00:58:51)
<Mmike> rebootanje dellovog servera je bila greska
<Mmike> pa kol'ko mu traje dok dodje do bootanja
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly-home> Dragi Otvoreni radio, da sam htio slusati PSY-ja okrenuo bi jubito
<SilverSpace> razmisljam si kupiti Nexus 7
<jelly-home> za sto?
<ivoks> kad god sam u sad-u, zovu me najcudniji ljudi u najcudnije vrijeme
<ivoks> koje me inace nikad ne zovu
<ivoks> a i broj 'krivih brojeva' je takodjer veci nego inace
<jelly-home> provjeravaju dal si doma?
<jelly-home> <paranoia>
<ivoks> ili vip namjerno preusmjeri :)
<ivoks> san diego je bas lijep grad
<ivoks> The Cisco Edition of OpenStack does not include its own core operating system, which is required to be installed first by users. Currently, Cisco's OpenStack release has been validated to run on Ubuntu 12.04. Moving forward, Cisco is looking at supporting other Linux distributions, including those based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL).
<ivoks> previse gikova u hotelu, ne mozes ni surfat ko covjek
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> ravilov: uglavnom tako, popljuvalo se OSM sve u 16
<hbogner> obruT, tako je, to nist nevalja
<obruT> :)
<jelly-home> TomTom ftw!
<hbogner> nema ni sateliske snimke, ni kucnih brojeva
<dodobas> i spy with my little eye...
<dodobas> znate za to ?
<hbogner> e na kraju nije crko server nego ups
<hbogner> a taman o njima jucer pricali :D
<jelly-home> woohoo sunce
<api984> jelly-home, je lepo sunce... nemam prozor u kancelariji da vidim :D
<hbogner> vis, osm nist nevalja, bosna nas je presisala po kolicini podataka
<jelly-home> nije problem onda u OSM-u nego... jeli
<hbogner> u ljenim hrvatima :D
<hbogner> jelly-home, mozda bude nesto na faksu sa serverom, mozda uzmu novi za studentski zbor
<Mmike> for f in *; do mv $f $(echo $f | sed 's/ded1207/ded1407/'); done
<Mmike> ima li bolje/brze/jednostavnije od voga?
<Mmike> naravno, assuming da nemamo razmaka u filenametovima
<jelly-home> koja distra?
<jelly-home> debian ili ubuntu imaju perl rename, rename -n 's/ded1207/ded1407/' *ded1207*
<jelly-home> razmaci su nebitni ako stavis navodnike tamo di bi ih morao staviti
<infy-> Ne razumijem ovaj php.net. PHP/5.4.8-dev je verzija koju koriste, a i ovo me zabrinjava: http://php.net/server-status
<jelly-home> infy-: u cem je problem?
<infy-> Zašto koriste dev verzija na službenoj stranici, i čemu ovaj server status, odnosno javni izlist IP adresa? :\
<jelly-home> zašto ne bi?
<jelly-home> eat your own dog food
<infy-> Zbog mogućih sigurnosnih propusta?
<infy-> I stabilnosti, zar ne?
<jelly-home> kaj ti briješ, valjda oni zanju najbolje gdje su im propusti i što će vrtiti
<ivoks> brijem da je ovo ipak propust :)
<ivoks> to je apache status modul
<jelly-home> možda je namjerno vani
<ivoks> koji bi trebao biti zatvoren od javnog pogleda
<ivoks> mozda
<jelly-home> mislim, u čemu je problem prikazati tko trenutno browsa po stranicama
 * jelly-home ne zna kako se gornja fraza prevodi na hrvatski
<infy-> Ne znam, čudno mi to sve :P
<jelly-home> php.net da koristi -dev verziju je pohvalno, ako se strga oni će prvi znati
<jelly-home> a javni server-status je neobičan ali ne nužno problematičan
<ivoks> da, za -dev je ok
<ivoks> dapace, pohvalno
<ivoks> ali server-status...
<ivoks> morali su rucno ici to omoguciti i ukinuti zabrane
<ivoks> valjda znaju kaj rade
<jelly-home> doduše to je ekipa koja radi PHP... nuff said
<budz0r> jebo ga ubuntu i kvm
<budz0r> host ubuntu 12.04, guest ubuntu 12.04, kvm, guest puca na instalaciji grub-pc
<budz0r> grub-pc failed to install into /target/
<ivoks> mogu ti iz prve ruke reci da sam to napravio vise stotina puta :)
<ivoks> i nikad nije puklo
<ivoks> premalo diska si mu dao?
<budz0r> ivoks: ja pokusavam po 15-ti put i uvijek faila na istome
<budz0r> 25gb
<ivoks> iso image nije ispravan?
<ivoks> sta kaze log? ctrl+alt+f4
<ivoks> koristis scsi, ide ili virtio?
<budz0r> virtio
<ivoks> kako ti glasi linija koju si pokrenuo?
<budz0r> sudo virt-install -n tomislav -r 2048 --disk path=/home/tmarcink/vmachine/vpn.vmdk,bus=virtio,size=25 --cdrom /home/tmarcink/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso --vcpus=2 --accelerate --vnc -
<budz0r> -vnclisten=192.168.1.241 --noautoconsole -v 
<ivoks> vmdk?
<budz0r> pa zar je to bitno
<ivoks> pa po defaultu on misli da je qcow2
<ivoks> ako nije, moras mu to i reci (kvmu, jel)
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> fali format=vmdk
<budz0r> ali mislim da to nije greska zbog koje ne zli instlirati grub
<ivoks> konvertiraj to u qcow2
<ivoks> kak si uopce napravio vmdk image?
<budz0r> nisam
<budz0r> samo sam to pokrenuo
<budz0r> aj idem probat sa defaultom
<budz0r> default je qcow2
<budz0r> ?
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio image?
<budz0r> vpn.qcow2
<budz0r> nisam
<ivoks> o lol
<budz0r> daj nemoj me jebat da to moram rucno
<ivoks> pa naravno da moras image napravit
<ivoks> isssssss
<ivoks> sve si pisao u ram
<ivoks> nadam se da nemas neke VM-e koje tako vec vrtis, nekim slucajem :)
<budz0r> ali zasto mi onda u folderu postoji vpn.vmdk
<ivoks> ti nemas pojma kaj radis :)
<Mmike> Sad ce tebi Ivoks objasniti! :)
<budz0r> lol
<ivoks> necu, jer idem pod tus, pa na dorucak
<hbogner> listen very carefuly, he shal say it only once
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<budz0r> ivoks: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/libvirt.html
<ivoks> to je libvirt
<ivoks> kvm nije libvirt
<budz0r> nigdje ne pise kreiraj disk image
<budz0r> pa znam da nije
<ivoks> pa zasto ih onda usporedjujes
<ivoks> velis, za virt-install ne pise da treba napraviti image
<ivoks> a virt-install je wrapper oko qemu-img, qemu, modprobe i mase drugih
<ivoks> ah, pardon
<ivoks> sad sam vidio da si i ti koristio virt-install
<ivoks> nisam ni gledao naredbu, samo liniju vezanu za disk
<budz0r> ivoks: isao sam po serverguide libvirt prirucniku
<civija> lejmer ... :)
<jelly-home> civija: koji je bolji prirucnik?
<civija> prirucnik o sexu ili ?
<jelly-home> civija: pracenje konteksta ti nije najjaca strana, eh?
<civija> jelly-home: ne pratim kontekst nego samo prcam kolegu
<jelly-home> aha, onda tebi treba prirucnik o sexu
<civija> ne bi se slozio
<jelly-home> hmm, X131e s intelom, 13" 1366x768 za 4900kn 
<jelly-home> to bi mogla biti ok zamjena za netbook
<ivoks> budz0r: da si isao, onda bi stavio .img
<ivoks> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/150324_501848923167753_1284897048_n.jpg
<hbogner> uh sto je ljepo sjebo cestu
<obruT> prirucnik o sexu ? jel ima tko ?
<obruT> cuo sam da je taj sex super, pricao mi jedan sto je gledao...
<dodobas> jel koristio tko django-nose i famozni FastFixtureTestCase
<igcek> decki imal ko pojma o mysql i php-ju?
<jelly-home> mislim da bi svi ovdje prisutni rado nemali pojma o mysqlu niti php-u
<igcek> :)
<igcek> mah pokusavam izvesti nesto ovakvo SELECT * FROM store where StoreName=".$stores."
<igcek> sad, fora je da je $stores=CP-05
<igcek> ako umjesto $stores napisem "CP-05" je sve kul
<jelly-home> googlaj: parametrized query php
<igcek> ako pokusavam zvati preko variable mi kaze da ne najde columna sa imenom CP
<jelly-home> ekspandirati varijable drito u query je LOSA IDEJA
<igcek> znaci ne registrira nista poslje -
<obruT> jos ako je $stores dobiven iz GET/POST varijable bez checkiranja, ijao :)
<igcek> nije, obiveno je preko $_SESSIONA... al nije bitno.
<jelly-home> igcek: http://php.net/manual/en/pdo.prepared-statements.php
<igcek> ok, za drugi put :)
<igcek> sad bi samo ovo zavrsio
<jelly-home> tvoja aplikacija vjerojatno vec sad ima sql injection exploit
<igcek> hvala :)
 * jelly-home nema pojma ni o mysqlu ni o phpu, sam zna kak se stvari _ne_ rade 
<jelly-home> tako da vjerojatno ima nesto bolje, pogotovo ak se uzme u obzir komentar dole "Other thing: prepared query can not be serialized to reuse it some time later."
<ivoks> evo mi pogled iz sobe
<ivoks> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/560602_4778841189431_330506996_n.jpg
<ivoks> uzumirano ovim sranjem od fotica na mobitelu
<api984> ivoks, nice
<ivoks> a ovo je novi, u izradi
<ivoks> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/564939_4778842349460_1533281965_n.jpg
<ivoks> tu im je baza pacificke flote
<hbogner> ivoks, nice, koji grad je to?
<Mmike> dokumentacija za mongodb, uzas
<jelly-home> nije web scale?
<Mmike> DBClientBase::findN: transport error: ded778:27017 ns: admin.$cmd query: { replSetHeartbeat: "cluster2", v: 3, pv: 1, checkEmpty: false, from: "ded761:27017", $auth: {} }
<Mmike> to je greska
<Mmike> sad ti meni reci kaj to znaci :)
<jelly-home> nije li ocito
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ti Dejan Odobasic nesto? :)
<Vjetar> hm Zašto Win server 2012 mora izgledati kao windows 8? :>
<jelly-home> gle stvarno, "Obavjestavamo Vas da ce usluga CARNetovi modemski ulazi (CMU) prestati sa radom od 1.1.2013."
<Mmike> Ama!
<Mmike> u config fileu: maxConns = 16384
<Mmike> medjutoa:
<Mmike> cluster3:SECONDARY> db.serverStatus().connections
<Mmike> { "current" : 5, "available" : 814 }
<jelly-home> nisi restartao!
<jelly-home> huh, rpi ce od sad imati cak 512MB memorije
<Mmike> jelly, drek, ulimi
<Mmike> ulimit
<jelly-home> \o/
<Mmike> Nikako mi nije jasno ovo
<Mmike> na jednom od secondatry servera imam: syncing to primary (to u biti znaci - syncing from primary)
<Mmike> a na drugom , za taj isti server, to nemam :)
<budz0r> kvm je k...
<budz0r> instalacija ubuntu 10.04 server prolazi glatko kroz libvirt
<budz0r> 12.04 nikako
<ivoks> budz0r: znas da tisucama drugih radi bez problema?:)
<ivoks> nesto radis krivo
<ivoks> http://www.moveflat.co.uk/cgi-bin/Whychanges.aspx
<ivoks> hahaha
<budz0r> ivoks: probao sam mnogo varijanti, i uvijek isto
<budz0r> 10.04 prosao bez problema
<ivoks> ma radi i 12.04
<ivoks> jesi provjerio md5sum tog imagea koji koristis?
<budz0r> jesam
<ivoks> a8c667e871f48f3a662f3fbf1c3ddb17 *ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<ivoks> 3daaa312833a7da1e85e2a02787e4b66 *ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<budz0r> odgovara mi md5
<ivoks> jesi pogledao error log u konzoli, zasto je instalacija gruba neuspjela?
<budz0r> uspio sam nesto ulovit
<budz0r> http://imgur.com/PhikK
<budz0r> ovo je iz screenshota
<ivoks> radio si lvm?
<budz0r> ovdje izgleda kao da sam slagao lvm, a nisam
<budz0r> NE
<budz0r> u tom i je stvar
<ivoks> to ionako nije greska koju bi grub izbacio
<budz0r> i izbaci grub0installer
<budz0r> grub-installer
<ivoks> pa da, ali sto izbaci
<budz0r> to sto sam ti poslao
<budz0r> znaci instalacija mi dodje do gruba
<budz0r> koji se pozali da se ne moze instalirati u /target/
<budz0r> i ja kazem continue dvaput
<budz0r> koji me dovede do izbornika u kojem ja odaberem shell
<budz0r> i u shellu pokrenem grub-installer /target
<ivoks> jesi probao bez 'bus=virtio'?
<budz0r> jesam
<budz0r> i uvijek isto
<budz0r> probao sam i bez mreze
<ivoks> jel to pokreces kao root?
<budz0r> naravno
<ivoks> zasto naravno?
<budz0r> ne
<budz0r> odnosno da
<budz0r> cek, mislis na virt-install?
<budz0r> virt-install pokrecem kao root
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> zadnji put sam virt-install koristio prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> na 12.04, za 12.04
<ivoks> i nije bilo problema
<budz0r> ja sam skinuo 12.04.1
<budz0r> mozda je tu nesto strgano
<ivoks> ma i ja sam koristio .1
<ivoks> 32bitni host ili 64bitni?
<budz0r> 64
<budz0r> a sto je nabolje, s tim istim imidjom sam instalirao host
<budz0r> samo sto je bio zapecen na cd
<budz0r> ovo je linija koju sam koristio za instalaciju
<budz0r> sudo virt-install -n tomislav -r 1536 --disk path=/home/tmarcink/vmachine/vpn.img,bus=virtio,size=25 --cdrom /home/tmarcink/ubuntu-10.04.4-server-amd64.iso --vcpus=2 --accelerate --network bridge:br0,model=virtio --vnc --vnclisten=192.168.1.241 --noautoconsole -v
<budz0r> ta ista linija sa 12.04.1 iso-om ne radi
<ivoks> ajde da vidimo
<budz0r> jedina stvar koja bi tu mogla biti problem jest mreza, virtualka dobije ip preko hosta, ali nema izlaz na internet
<ivoks> budz0r: ajde se spoji vncom na jupiter.init.hr:5900
<ivoks> pa probaj zavrsiti instalaciju
<budz0r> ok
<ivoks> ja odoh offline - za sat vremena ti ubijem taj vm
<budz0r> moze
<budz0r> uskoro je gotovo
<budz0r> ma naravno da je sad prosla instalacija
<budz0r> mislim da znam u cem bi mogao biti problem
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-17
<dodobas> yelaoja
<ravilov> yo
<ravilov> ima tko ziv ovdje?
<jelly-home> ne
<ravilov> odlicno
<ravilov> znaci samo zombi procesi
<ravilov> pitanje
<ravilov> jel zna netko neku popularniju distru baziranu na linux mint?
<jelly-home> Mint je vec prva ili druga derivacija sam po sebi
<Mmike> ravilov, znam ja, ubuntu :)
<jelly-home> http://peppermintos.com/ -- treca derivacija
<ravilov> jelly-home, hvala
<ravilov> jelly-home, znam, samo sam se sjetio da sam nekad davno nesto cackao po necemu sto mislim da je bio derivat od minta, ali se nisam mogao sjetiti sta je to bilo :)
<ravilov> valjda je bilo to
<ravilov> picite dalje ako se tko sjeti
<ravilov> Mmike, har har
<ravilov> Mmike, ko sto bi frend jedan rekao... Ubuntu Server Edition je najbesmislenija stvar ikad
<ravilov> "Uzeli su server OS (Debian), prepravili ga za desktop (Ubuntu), i sad taj za desktop prepravljaju za server?"
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, ne bas
<Mmike> ja imam par ubuntu servera i fino to sve radi tamo
<Mmike> najvise me veseli sto imam friski softver
<ravilov> pa nitko nije rekao da to ne radi
<Mmike> u debianu najcesce nemam
<Mmike> pa nije besmisleno :)
<Mmike> mislim, da, marketing i to
<ravilov> kaze on da to sve ima u debian unstable ili testing ili sto vec
<ravilov> i ja vrtim ubuntu server doma na kucnom serveru :)
<Mmike> da, ima sto i unstable, mozda cak i malo manje :)
<Mmike> al', unstsable, jel :)
<jelly-home> debian unstable ili testing ili sto vec -- nema secuirty support
<ravilov> kaze on da to sve sto ima ubuntu jesu istina puno novije verzije, ali to je isto sve unstable
<ravilov> samo ti to nitko tako eksplicitno ne kaze :D
<jelly-home> neka "on" dodje tu umjesto da te koristi kao proxy
<ravilov> ne moze, iz svedske je :p
<ravilov> osim toga ovo je sve bilo prije vise godina
<jelly-home> ravilov: ima jedna stvar koju zovemo INTERNET
<ravilov> a da?
<ravilov> prvi glas
<ravilov> jel to na kruh se maze?
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> back to the case
<ravilov> ima jos koja mint-based distra?
<jelly-home> gugl u ruke, trazi "based on linux mint"
<ravilov> jesam vec
<ravilov> pa nisam bas toliko tupav
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam jesi uhvatio -> https://www.braintreepayments.com/braintrust/scaling-postgresql-at-braintree-four-years-of-evolution
<jelly-home> peppermint nisi nasao, koji je u prvih 10 rezultata
<jelly-home> pa reko
<Mmike> ravilov, debian server je kul, vjeruj
<Mmike> erm, ubuntu server
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto to meni pricas? pa rekoh da ga i ja koristim :p
<Mmike> ravilov, pa advokatiras tu neke metle i magle :)
<Mmike> dodobas,ne :) di ih nadjes? :)
<jelly-home> treba sad naci neku distru koja je bazirana _na_ peppermintu
<ravilov> samo izazivam javno mnijenje :p
<ravilov> jelly-home, ako nema, ja cu je evo napravit
<jelly-home> RavilOS
<ravilov> ae
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ima nesto sto se naziva internet... i onda tamo...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> svi pricaju o tom internetu
<Mmike> probudio sam krivog lika :/
<Mmike> sad mi jebe mater :)
<dodobas> 10gen... jesu se javili ?
<Mmike> da sam vec treci koji ga zove a da on NIJE on the shift
<Mmike> dodobas, da, rekli su mi da otvorim jira ticket, stero sam ih kvragu
<Mmike> pomogao mi lik na ircu
<dodobas> :D
<ravilov> onda si je sam kriv sto nije on shift :p
<dodobas> Mmike: i sto kaze... cross your fingers and duck when shit hits the fan, or ?
<Mmike> ne, objasnio mi je one cvrke sto znace u _replSet http interfacetu
<Mmike> pa sad malo lakse
<dodobas> Mmike: gablecujes danas ?
<Mmike> jok, moram zubaru :/
<ivoks> p m i pozivi
<ivoks> svako jutro me netko zove, a kad dodjem u hr, nece me nitko zvat
<ivoks> jeb im p m
<ivoks> sta ne koriste mail
<Mmike> mozda te zovu da ti kazu da su ti poslali email
<dodobas> tocno to :)
<ivoks> najvise poziva na koje sam se javio su bili - krivi broj
<ivoks> brijem da vip to radi namjerno
<ivoks> vide da si vani i onda ti prebace neki random poziv
<dodobas> mozda imaju neki service... koji ce preusmjeriti odbijene pozive na sekretaricu ili nesto kad si u roamingu
<ivoks> ma to mi nije opcija
<ivoks> ja zelim primiti pozive od ljudi koji su mi u imeniku
<dodobas> pa da... samo ako odbijes poziv...
<ivoks> al vecina poziva su sa nekih skroz random brojeva
<ivoks> ono, jucer sam imao 6 poziva s brojeva koji nisu u imeniku
<ivoks> to mi se nije desilo otkako sam kupio prvi telefon i poceo puniti imenik :)
<drj_cro> bar za to imas na marketu app-ova koji ti pusti pozive u imeniku a drugima pusti zauzeto
<ivoks> zauzeto samo znaci da ce opet nazvati
<drj_cro> a taj ko dobije zauzeto ce ti nakon par puta zuzeto poslat mejl 
<ivoks> nije problem se javiti
<ivoks> problem je sto me probudi
<ivoks> i evo, sad ne mogu zaspati, u 00:40
<jelly-home> shush, th
<jelly-home> tek je 00:38
<dodobas> ma sigurno ima neki 'quiettime' app
<ivoks> ma nema tu spasa
<ivoks> jer pozive zelim filtrirati prema razlogu poziva
<ivoks> a to ne mogu
<dodobas> a quiettime nije rjesenje jer moras biti dostupan 24h ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> evo, opet poziv
<drj_cro> a da si nabavis tajnicu koja ci ti fitrirat pozive i preusmjeravat :)
<dodobas> onda moras posloziti neki 'callknocking' :)
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> zove me da mi kaze da ima problem s printerom
<ivoks> koji k nije poslao mail
<ivoks> morat cu najuriti neke 'klijente'
<Mmike> outsource :)
<ivoks> ma ove nece nitko
<ivoks> to cu oni s pocetka, kada sam uzimao bilo sta
<ivoks> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/58342_10151102869281840_1227547837_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> moram popraviti mail-stack-delivery
<SilverSpace> http://www.cahayabox.net/2012/10/17/gopro-hero3-manja-laksa-i-2x-se-lakse-izgubi/
<SilverSpace> go pro 3
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> snimke dobro izgledaju i u losim vremenskim ujetima
<ivoks> go pro inace sucksa kada ima puno promjena u osvjetljenju
<ivoks> a kad je oblacno, boje su sive
<ivoks> 400$ za crnu
<dodobas> 120FPS-a e to bi se dalo iskoristiti
<SilverSpace> da za najaci model
<ivoks> e jebemu... ne znam kad cu opet biti u sad-u
<ivoks> oh, pa znam! :)
<ivoks> u sijecnju, na bordanju
<ivoks> issss previse gikova u hotelu
<ivoks> ekipa ubije wifi prek noci
<SilverSpace> dodobas: tih 120FPS je samo reklama 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ne kuzim ?
<SilverSpace> ne iskoristivo u praksi 
<dodobas> i dalje ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> samo u WVGA (16:9) 
<dodobas> pa da...
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> kako onda nije iskoristivo ?
<SilverSpace> u 1080p (16:9) je max 60
<ivoks> i dalje ne kuzimo :)
<SilverSpace> hajde recimo da je ok :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRwI7ZMUock
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: GoPro HD Hero2 WVGA 120FPS Testing, Views: 3777, Rating: 70.0%
<ivoks> http://gopro.com/software-app/gopro-app/
<SilverSpace> WVGA je max rezolucija 848x480
<ivoks> pa kaj
<ivoks> ionako si corav da vidis razliku :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kuzis nije 1080 
<SilverSpace> ful hd
<SilverSpace> nije
<SilverSpace> kuzi se to na velikom ekranu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ia tako ti to rpi nece moci vrtiti... sto se brines
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa jel ti uopce kuzis zasto bi se koristio 120fps?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj nece moci vrtiti
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn9B9b8LfTY
<ivoks> link koji si pejstao pokazuje da bas i ne kuzis :)
<datase> dodobas: Title: GoPro HD HERO2- Explosion 120fps super slow motion, Views: 39789, Rating: 86.66667%
<ivoks> kao ni lik koji ga je snimio :)
<dodobas> ovo je bolji...
<ivoks> e to, s balonom je primjer za sto se koristi :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_9Cx41HTRc
<datase> dodobas: Title: Gopro Hero 2 slow motion balloon pop 120 frames per second, Views: 359647, Rating: 69.079756%
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma znam za sto se koristi 
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIpKKcxg4ZY
<datase> dodobas: Title: GoPro HEro 2 120 fps slow motion test, Views: 72704, Rating: 93.67442%
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije mi faking jasno kako si upiknuo link koji je BAS BAS BAS kirvi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prvi mi pod ruku dosao
<ivoks> jucer sam izgorio na suncu
<ivoks> bio sam vani 5minuta
<ivoks> go pro 2 je vec puno bolji od go pro
<ivoks> boje su zivlje
<SilverSpace> trojka mi se cini da je dosta napredovala
<SilverSpace> morat cu si skupiti lovu fuck
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ovdje se vidi zasto je 120fps
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdf0KPEvU8
<datase> ivoks: Title: GoPro (120 fps): Slowing Down the Summer, Views: 37216, Rating: 97.948714%
<ivoks> okreni na 3:10 :) i pricekaj 5 sekundi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zavidan-profit-felixov-skok-red-bullu-donio-6-milijardi-dolara-prihoda/642136.aspx
<SilverSpace> ha oni kaj seru da je to bilo bacanje novca
<jelly> milijardi?
<SilverSpace> jelly: index je to 
<ivoks> zaradio 6 milijardi, a vrijednost tvrtke narasla samo 3?
<jelly> aha, neko im treba objasniti razliku između prihoda i tržišne vrijednosti i virtualne vrijednosti branda
<jelly> index valjda nema nikoga ko se kuzi u financije da zna prevesti kak spada
<jelly> hm, Pržene papaline
<Vjetar> hm, zar ne bi 12.04 update manage trebao predložiti upgrade na 12.10 ?
<Vjetar> ako je postavljen "za svaku novu inačicu"?
<Vjetar> update serveri su hrvatski
<Vjetar> ili je to known bug koji je zapravo feature?
<Vjetar> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> 12.10 jos nije izasao
<Vjetar> ivoks: ahm onda je sve na svom mjestu
<ivoks> Ubuntu 12.10 - October 18th
<ivoks> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/
<Vjetar> tnx ivoks 
<ivoks> fak, vec je 4
<ivoks> opet se nis nisam naspavao
<Vjetar> ivoks: west coast?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> soba s pogledom na uss midway
<ivoks> http://samsung-updates.com/region/?region=CRO
<ivoks> cekamo, cekamo...
<dodobas> neki dan je dosao JB na asus transformer primr
<dodobas> *prime
<ivoks> mislim, ja vec imam jb
<ivoks> ali bi htio hrvatsku, a ne poljsku verziju :)
<ivoks> danas u san diego uplovio novi vojni brot
<ivoks> brod
<ivoks> izgleda ko plutajuci f-22
<ivoks> stealth ovo ono
<obruT> daj kad uleti neki moderniji vojni brod/nosac aviona malo posvijetli laserom prema njemu :P
<Mmike> BROT!
<Mmike> da, baci kamen :)
<ivoks> dobar je san diego, necu raditi probleme :)
<ivoks> jedino kaj ne valja je obveza da tramvaj zvoni kada dodje na krizanje
<ivoks> ne samo to, nego imaju i rampe koje se spuste i zvone
<ivoks> tako da neka raskrizja zvone non-stop :/
<ivoks> http://www.theoceanaire.com/Home.aspx
<ivoks> mmmmm :) bio neku vecer
<ivoks> http://www.theoceanaire.com/Locations/SanDiego/Locations.aspx
 * Mmike se danas vozio gradom
<Mmike> bas super bilo :)
<Mmike> samo treba oko 10:30 ic, i sve je ok
<Mmike> mini-guzvica
<Mmike> sinceko
<Mmike> suuuuuuuuuuuuuper
<ivoks> kaze... zabrana pusenja u kucama(!) koje imaju zajednicke zidove s drugim kucama
<dodobas> ivoks: link :)
<ivoks> http://www.newser.com/story/155894/california-city-no-smoking-in-your-condo.html
<dodobas> lol
<ivoks> idem malo odkrmit ak uspijem
<Mmike> al' smijes travu pusit
<Mmike> da, san diego je grad u koji cu se ja preselit
<Mmike> mislim, ja bi na sjever negdje
<Mmike> al' ce zena popizdit sa niskim temperaturama :0
<jelly> ivoks: pa, s obzirom kak su njihovi zidovi drvo i zrak...
<jelly> Mmike: oregon?  washington?
<jelly> kanada?  aljaska? :-)
<jelly> Puma je u Norveskoj, to znas
<Mmike> ne :)
<jelly> vec skoro 10 godina
<jelly> http://matija.no/page/portfolio
<Mmike> A, da!
<Mmike> vidio sam legice da slaze :)
<ivoks> pumek
<ivoks> on i strpic su mi zaprzili prve CDe
<ivoks> oregon je ok
<ivoks> samo sto u jesen sunce nestane na 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> kalifornija je najbolji izbor
<ivoks> imas i snijeg i more
<ivoks> florida je uzas
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme si u znoju
<ivoks> Mmike: ak ces se selit u SAD, pripremi se na uzasan TV program
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> on i strpic
<Mmike> prve CDove
<Mmike> i ti se usudis rec 'di si ti bio dok sam ja linux ovo ono'
<Mmike> dijete :)
<Mmike> ivoks, no worris, zivio ja u SADu vec :)
<Mmike> ne idem tamo radi programa :)
<Mmike> a bogme niti radi jeftinih zubara :/
<Mmike> sad sam tu dobio nove 2 plombe, izbrusilo mi puknuti zub i jos ocistilo kamenac za - 500 kuna
<Mmike> i to kod privatnika isao, nista socijalno
<Mmike> tamo sam jednom zub popravljao, plomba vulgaris - 350 dolara
<vileni_> Mmike: gledaj to kroz postotak place, bit ce bolje :) iako US health plan nikad nije na dobrom glasu
<ivoks> Mmike: oni su mi zaprzili prve CD-e, da
<ivoks> Mmike: to ne znaci da mi je prvi linux bio na cd-u
<dodobas> 11 slackware disketa :)
<jelly> bez x ?
<dodobas> jelly: iskreno ne sjecam se broja disketa.. ali Xe sam imao...
<Mmike> ja sam imao prvo redhat
<Mmike> ne, lazem
<Mmike> slackware s bug CDa :)
<Mmike> redhat sam u USA instaliravao
 * obruT je imao distru na 2 diskete :P
<obruT> ajme, jel se sjecate boot i root diskete :)
<ivoks> nego sta
<jelly> Tomov rut & but
<SilverSpace> vece
<jelly> ooh, Zdenka Vučković - Zeko i potočić
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Zdenka Vučković – Zeko I Potočić, The Tokens – The Lion Sleeps Tonight, Spin Doctors – Two Princes, Riblja Corba – Necu Da Ispadnem Zivotinja, Héroes Del Silencio – Entre Dos Tierras
<SilverSpace> di je pao snjeg
<jelly> preko potočića, duhh
<SilverSpace> hm hm morao bi si na rpi slozit ssh key da ne moram lupat pass svaki puta
<SilverSpace> yes slozeno
<SilverSpace> cek jel to danas ubuntu final
<CrazyLemon> sutra
<SilverSpace> hm zasto mi se onda upalio alarm :)
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> dodjem u SAD i u 2h vidim vise dobrih azijatkinja nego li dva tjedna u koreji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa u kojoj si ti koreji bio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMJKw7dnw8M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Korean Grid Girls / F1 Korea GP, Views: 3281, Rating: 73.333334%
<jelly> ivoks: a) dobre su se preselile ili b) drukciji kriteriji
<ivoks> ovdje se sminkaju
<ivoks> tamo se operiraju :)
<ivoks> http://dreamhost.com/press-releases/dreamhost-introduces-dreamobjects-cloud-storage-service/
<ivoks> cisco, dreamhost, hp, rackspace (i drugi koji zele ostati anonimni)
<Mmike> dajte malo ove pornjave uzmite
<Mmike> pliz
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> jel to sve ista firma?
<Mmike> a nije
<ivoks> ako je, onda mozemo doci i reci 'evo, mozete najuriti sve ove likove, mi cemo vam sloziti DC' :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dvojim 
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> example.hr ne postoji
<jelly-home> skoro pa mi dodje da kupim, cisto za podjebavanje
<jelly-home> ivoks: oh nice, Ceph u komercijalnoj primjeni na velkoj instalaciji
<jelly-home> hm, MK802 stick pao na $30 ($39 sa postarinom)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma da
<SilverSpace> di si to uzeo 
<jelly-home> uzeo sam na dx.com dok je bio $56 a ova cijena je sa aliexpressa http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Stock-Android-4-0-Mini-PC-IPTV-Google-Internet-TV-Smart-Android-Box-DDR3-1GB/587807103.html
<SilverSpace> hm past ce to jos
<jelly-home> sad su izasli jeftini dual-core SoC-ovi, a uskoro ce i jeftini quad-core
<jelly-home> ovom cijena nece pasti nego ce prodati zalihe i to je to
<SilverSpace> i to da
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj ovi papci na rpi nisu stavili odmah 1G ram
<jelly-home> ram je skup
<SilverSpace> ja si mislim ipak uzeti ovaj novi rpi 
<jelly-home> za rpi je odabrana prosla-pretprosla generacija procesora u trenutku kad je dizajniran, sve sa ciljem da bude sto jeftiniji
<SilverSpace> stari ce frend uzeti
<SilverSpace> ovaj MK802 mi je onak jos nedorecen
<SilverSpace> i xbmc na androidu bas ne radi
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak stoji MK sa butanjem drugog OS
<jelly-home> radi na xios-u (amlogic SoC), na MK802 jos ne radi kak spada jer kinezi nisu izbuildali drivere kak spada a veliki je problem sto niko ne zna kineski za pricati s njima :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ustvari cekam tebe kao pokisli na kisi da budes pokusni kunic :)
<jelly-home> MK802 boota uredno sa SD-a po defaultu
<jelly-home> tek ako nema nista na SD-u onda boota nutarnji flash
<SilverSpace> ma samo kad se malo prosiri bude se i to slagalo i prosirilo 
<jelly-home> ak oces xbmc odmah kupi hardver za koji se vendor potrudio da upravo xbmc radi dobro: http://www.pivosgroup.com/xios.html
<jelly-home> oni su suradjivali sa xbmc developerima da stvari rade
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> ljepa kutijica
<jelly-home> nisam gledao kak su rijesili Dolby licence i dal uopce imaju DTS
<jelly-home> linux/xbmc http://www.pivosforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=1577
<SilverSpace> bemti za to bi dao pare 
<SilverSpace> sam kaj kod nas to ne bude ta cijena
<SilverSpace> ak i dode
<SilverSpace> hm hm vec vidim da cu morati frenda slovenca vuc za rukav
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1mB5rM8WHU
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Lightning captured at 7,207 images per second, Views: 611232, Rating: %
<jelly-home> (via xkcd)
<jelly-home> đe ih nađe... <MarbleArc> jelly-hme, Yeah. Have it on My DL385, but have a few Q:s about certain aspects. [iLO ovo ono...] <Marble> jelly-hme, It should be patched to the latest firmware. It was running as a imageserver for most of the kinkier (BDSM/Swinger) part of the Swedish alternative scene. *coughs*
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-18
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yeloka
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> Frequent Traveller
<ivoks> besplatan alkohol! :D
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/522163_539796722716452_1494316977_n.jpg
<ivoks> evo, opet zvoni
<dodobas> nakon ubacivanja dodatnih 8gb (16gb) rama, kjournald je poludio...
<dodobas>  Reads Queued:         279,    1,416KiB	 Writes Queued:       6,337,   25,348KiB
<api984> dodobas, jos uvijek problemi... dammm
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CI8UPHMzZm8
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Please Move The Deer Crossing, Views: 1979080, Rating: 96.94282%
<ivoks> vidio sam to
<ivoks> prekjucer bilo na tvu
<ivoks> ili ne.. na youtube sam vidio
<SilverSpace> ma bezveze glupost
<SilverSpace> nije foto montaza http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/10/17/0346007.63.jpg
<SilverSpace> sporo se zagrijava vani 
<ivoks> zato je ovdje 90F u 10 navecer
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jel gablecujes danas ?
<MmikeDOMA> a nekaj bum si pojel, ne
<MmikeDOMA> al' nemam auto
<dodobas> kako me ovo mori... zasto je nakon dodavanja rama kjournaled poludio
<dodobas> samo je apache2.2 gore
<ivoks> joj
<ravilov> jap
<ivoks> southpark
<ravilov> jao*
<ravilov> sta to netko jos gleda?
<ivoks> ismijava nerede zbog muhameda
<ivoks> CBC - canadian broadcast company
<ivoks> predobri su
<ivoks> muhamed na familiy guy :)
<jelly> dodobas: kjournald gnjavi cijelo vrijeme ili nekad da nekad ne?
<dodobas> jelly: pa jedino sto server zapisjue su access_logovi... a nije da ima vise od 10tak req/s
<dodobas> no jako je cudno... MemTotal:     16415804 kB
<dodobas> MemFree:      10938148 kB
<jelly> er... nisi odgovorio na pitanje
<jelly> ak je ovo drugo, onda imam ideju; ak je cijelo vrijeme, onda nemam
<dodobas> jelly: samo ponekad
<dodobas> problem je diskcache... kako ga 'nema' onda cita s diskova...
<jelly> jesi bootao isti kernel?
<jelly> kad je stroj rebootan zadnji put prije toga?
<jelly> ak je bilo davno, ko zna sto se jos promijenilo u medjuvremenu
<jelly> npr. mozda je neko dodao nesto blesavo u sysctl.conf ali nije aktivirao
<dodobas> (4.8) 2.6.18-308.8.2 (17.10) 2.6.18-308.8.2
<jelly> hmph
<dodobas> ma sysctl nije diran on 2 mjeseca
<jelly> kaj veli cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<dodobas> noop
<jelly> i hardverski raid?
<dodobas> nope :) 1 disk :)
<jelly> onda nemoj noop, stavi deadline
<jelly> to ne objasnjava cache, ali bi trebalo smanjiti io contention
<dodobas> jelly: any ideas ?
<jelly> jesi stavio deadline za io scheduluer?
<jelly> na zivo
<jelly> obicno radi O:-)
<dodobas> pa da.. na zivo
<dodobas> mozda disk... smartctl prijavi neke greske
<jelly> ?
<jelly> dodobas: pitanje: jesi li promijenio io scheduler za sda, i ima li kakve razlike?
<dodobas> da, ali ne...
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<jelly> nista pametno... imao je greske kod... pisanja SMART loga? :-)
<dodobas> zato kazem...
<dodobas>  Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.26 seconds =   3.68 MB/se :D
<jelly> kaj veli hdparm -i /dev/sda, koji PIO/DMA/UDMA mod je aktivan?
<jelly> (aktivni ima * pored)
<dodobas> nista...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas,: sysctl -a | grep zone
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti to pljune?
<dodobas> vm.zone_reclaim_interval = 30
<dodobas> vm.zone_reclaim_mode = 0
<jelly> dodobas: kak nista?  pastebinaj cijeli output
<dodobas> jelly: mislis valjda jebomepasaj ? :)
<jelly> izbor pastebina je na tebi
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> a jel ima kaj u dmesgu
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<dodobas> ahh cek... da nije nesto do bios-a ?
<dodobas> da su ovi iz datacentra mogli nesto... 'upaliti'
<jelly> definitivno, ali zasto bi
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, imas munin grafice neke na tom stroju?
<dodobas> jelly: evo i dmesg... http://jebo.me/pas/4
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: a ima... posaljem
<jelly> korisniku velis da greska nikak nemre biti do mail servera jer on jednostavno ne generira takvu poruku, velis mu koja opcija u Cisco firewallu generira takvu poruku, i onda on odgovori da "ne PRIHVACA odgovor i objasnjenje" jer je prije 2-3 tjedna sve radilo
<jelly> dodobas: to je sve?
<dodobas> pa sve od diskova sto sam nasao... mogu i cijeli ako treba
<jelly> daj cijeli
<jelly> ak pitam dmesg, mislim dmesg
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/8c
<jelly> ha, nista neobicno; onaj hung task na dnu je 95% simptom iste stvari
<dodobas> mislim da se koristeni mode jednostavno ne prikazuje, jer je kernel prestar
<jelly> nije to toliko star kernel, mozda 6 mjesec
<jelly> zadnji u RHEL-u je 2.6.18-308.16.1
<dodobas> ali opet je 2.6.18
<jelly> al je novi
 * jelly -> rucak
<dodobas> disk cita... 47mb/s po hdparm
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: http://snmaynard.com/2012/10/17/things-i-wish-i-knew-about-mongodb-a-year-ago/
<BotaniCar> bok, zna tko da li je otpornije 'gorilla glass' staklo, ili sony-evo na xperiama ? 
<drj_cro> gorilla glass (bar tako kazu)
 * weshmashian predlaze stresstest
<weshmashian> e da, nabijem i perl i openssl skupa zajedno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> x2
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 24.3°C (2:00 PM CEST on October 18, 2012). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 40%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> sjedio vani u kratkim rukavima
<rut> jel ima tko mail acc na carnetu ?
<jelly> rut: bas na carnet.hr ili na bilo kojoj ustanovi?
<infy-_> jelly: koji je to API od tog bota?
<jelly> infy-_: nemam pojma, to je supybot i neki plugin za njega
<jelly> mislim da kupi iz jedno 2-3 izvora
<infy-_> Ahh. Hvala
<pila_> nemora biti carnet.hr .. moze i ustanova 
<jelly> kaj ti treba
<weshmashian> wow, uspio sam slozit verziju perla koja dela, odem pit :D
<ivoks> .weather san diego
<ivoks> .weather san diego, ca
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Embarcadero, San Diego, California is 21.7°C (5:50 AM PDT on October 18, 2012). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 80%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> u 6 ujutro 22C
<infy-> .weather split, croatia
<datase> infy-: The current temperature in Split, Split, Croatia is 21.0°C (2:41 PM CEST on October 18, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 39%. Dew Point: 7.0°C. Pressure: 30.18 in 1022 hPa (Steady). 
<MmikeDOMA> da, moja draga zenica odusevljena san diegom :)
<ivoks> jel bila?
<ivoks> u slucaju rata sa kinom ili rusijom, san diego je prvi grad koji bi dobio po piksi
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> zanimljivo, ivoks :)
<MmikeDOMA> moram joj to napomenuti :)
<MmikeDOMA> nego, umro stroj, bad ram
<MmikeDOMA> i sad, rebootam 
<MmikeDOMA> i nece se postgres dignit
<MmikeDOMA> veli 'can not access server.key file'
<MmikeDOMA> trebalo rec apt-get install --reinstall postgres
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ima i drugih nedostataka
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: imaju tramvaj, a imaju i zakon da tramvaj mora trubiti dok prolazi raskrizja
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: uz to, raskrizja imaju rampe koje se spustaju i zvone
<ivoks> tak da kad tramvaj prolazi, sve naokolo zvoni za popizdit
<ivoks> dodaj k tome i vlak, koji ide paralaleno s tramvajem, u ovom kvartu, presmijesno
<MmikeDOMA> to je k'o u gracu
<MmikeDOMA> grac ima hrpu pruga isto i stalno tuli nesto
<ivoks> FRI 19OCT      SAN DIEGO CA        CHICAGO IL             1112     1708
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> sef policije na TV-u
<ivoks> san diego je najsigurniji grad u SAD-u
<ivoks> ali kaze "prije nego izadjete iz auta, planirajte put kojim cete pjesaciti, drzite se otvorenih prostora, bla bla bla"
<jelly> o.o
<ivoks> malo su paranoicni
<jelly> ok, vjerojatno ne zelis bas turisticki zjapit po Kozari Boku 
<ivoks> .weather chicago
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in River North, Chicago, Illinois is 10.1°C (9:03 AM CDT on October 18, 2012). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 68%. Dew Point: 4.0°C. Pressure: 29.41 in 996 hPa (Rising). 
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> koje su to promjene
<ivoks> da vidis kak su me gledali u san diegu na aerodromu kad sam dosao sa koznom jaknom u ruci
<ivoks> a oni svi u kratkim hlacama
<ivoks> koja bruka
<ivoks> lik se dovezao s frendom pred zgradu federalnih rezervi
<ivoks> u kombiju s punim eksploziva
<ivoks> i da ce dignuti u zrak sve
<ivoks> a frend, s kojim je dosao i od kojeg je kupio eksploziv - agent FBI-a
<obruT> jos ce ispast da je fbiajavac predlozio napad i nagovorio ga na to :P
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Fort_Worth_(LCS-3)
<ivoks> uplovaljava
<jelly> infy-: plugin se navodno zove, ne bi covjek vjerovo, "weather"
<infy-> Zahvaljujem 
<ivoks> sta, jos nije izasao 12.10?
<dodobas> sad ce ko fedora 18 :)
<jelly-home> fuckwhat
<jelly-home> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<jelly-home> "Avoid the pain of Windows 8.  -- The all-new Ubuntu 12.10 is out now"
<jelly-home> kom idiotu je to palo na pamet
<jelly-home> umjesto pljuvanja po konurenciji, mogli bi dati pozitivne razloge za koristenje
<jelly-home> i onda nakon toga pita za donacije
<jelly-home> i na kraju mi da 404 link na http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ubuntu ti je k'o windoze
<MmikeDOMA> nazalost
<jelly-home> ma, to znam, ali nije bas zgodno sprdati se sa kokurencijom kad imas sam putra na glavi
<MmikeDOMA> pa, bed je kad ne kuzis da imas putra na glavi
<calmpitbull> hej bok pomoc nesto sam prekinuo u terminalu a sada ne mogu installat
<calmpitbull> pokusao sam sudo apt-get -f install i nista 
<calmpitbull> /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<calmpitbull> tu je problem
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pocisti apt cache
<calmpitbull> e pa to je i bila moja ideja samo nemam pojma kako
<calmpitbull> jel to removam var chache i onda config dat
<calmpitbull> ili kako
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get clean
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: mozes li staviti cijeli izlaz od "sudo apt-get -f install " na pastebin?
<SilverSpace> ili man apt-get
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> http://pastebin.com/SKUYeC8v
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: vrti li se mozda update-manager ili synaptic vec negdje sa strane?
<calmpitbull> kako ja znam ne
<calmpitbull> mislim idem na top i tam nema nis od toga
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: sto veli sudo fuser /var/cache/debconf/*  ?
<calmpitbull> config.dat:26747
<jelly-home> fino, koji je to proces?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ps -ffp 2677
<jelly-home> ... stavi ispravnu brojku, jeli
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ce ga trebati ubiti
<calmpitbull> unity lens music?
<calmpitbull> da ga killam 
<calmpitbull> eh koja sam ja budala
<calmpitbull> /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/dpkg-
<calmpitbull> to je to
<calmpitbull> da ga idem ubit?
<jelly-home> hm, aj ne jos
<calmpitbull> a vec jesam
<calmpitbull> i onda sam install -f 
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ok.  Nakon toga si trebao okinuti sudo dpkg --configure -a, a tek nakon toga sudo apt-get -f install
<SilverSpace> Sylvia Maria Kristel #rip 
<calmpitbull> jel normalno da pise falling back to frontend: Readline
<calmpitbull> nisam sigran ako sam prije to vidio
<calmpitbull> e sada mi kao instalira al pise prije debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<SilverSpace> kaj te briga kaj pise ako sve ok odradi :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj malo to je samo zbog toga jer sam smanjio terminal? pa to je to :) ma sve pise samo moras procitat i ne samo panicarit :)
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da ne postoji ubuntu-hr ja bi vec davno odustao :)
<SilverSpace> ha ha ha koji idiot http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zd7c5tQCs1I
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Catch the Ice Dude, Views: 3979479, Rating: 98.90828%
<calmpitbull> ima netko ideju o linux akademiji ?
<SilverSpace> ?
<calmpitbull> algebra--linux akademija
<calmpitbull> ako ima netko kakav info o tome? jel dobro ili lose...
<SilverSpace> not
<calmpitbull> kaj to znaci da nemas nikakav info o tome? jer me zanima, zelio bih se upisati na nesto takvo da malo vise dobijem zanja i da stvarno ucim o linuxu
<calmpitbull> osim ovako sam doma :)
<SilverSpace> kaj imas viska 20kk
<calmpitbull> pa nemam bas viska al bi se skupilo
<calmpitbull> nesto moram napravit sa tim linuxom.... konstantno prckam po tome 
<calmpitbull> nista hvala na pomoci kao uvijek cujemo se sutra sa novim problemima
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: malo sam se informirao i ovaj xios mi se stvarno svida
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :)
<calmpitbull> ajde
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ja malo gledam sa cim bi zamijenio ovaj trenutni iptv set-top box
<jelly-home> kineska posta je cudna http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RA608061041CN+&Submit=Submit
<jelly-home> ... trebalo im je ravno mjesec dana da stave robu u vrecicu? :-)
<SilverSpace> meni je za sad ovaj rpi sasvim ok pogotovo kaj xbmc radi sa daljincem od tv 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: imam i ja jedan paket takav
<SilverSpace> statut je jos kina
<SilverSpace> bas cu ja sad pogledati 
<jelly-home> al bar sam skuzio da status treba gledati u posti primatelja, a ne posiljatelja
<SilverSpace> http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RA647498545CN&Submit=Submit
<SilverSpace> poglej datum
<jelly-home> a kaj je kupljen?
<jelly-home> kad*
<jelly-home> ovo moje je kupljeno i placeno 03.08.
<SilverSpace> na ebay imam 20.8 i tog se ne nadam 3.5$
<jelly-home> u prijevodu, oni uopce nemaju lager nego kad neko nes naruci, to ide na proizvodnju u tvornicu
<SilverSpace> 15.9
<SilverSpace> kupljeno
<SilverSpace> ali za ovu stvar mi nije ni cudno nova stvar kod njih vjerojatno jos u tvornici :)
<jelly-home> sam se nadam da ce stici prije nego se preselim 
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kak je carina u sloveniji za te pakete
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> za malo mi je isteko pejst :)
<jelly-home> scraping for dummies
<SilverSpace> haha http://www.show.hr/poster/zena-na-benzijskoj-pumpi/
<jelly-home> problemi s hlađenjem računala -- riješeni http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7960/ventilopcgeant7sr.jpg
<jelly-home> hmm http://tinyurl.com/9c53j32
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-19
<dodobas> yeloaaoo
<weshmashian> \o
<calmpitbull> trazim dobar :) laptop do 14" za oko 600 eura, i naravno trazim preporuke
<dodobas> hrelić
<calmpitbull> he he
<obruT> na hrelicu nadjes i za 600 kuna
<obruT> ah ta divna vremena kad se islo tamo i cjenkalo za retro kompove
<calmpitbull> tamo ti kupujes?
<obruT> danas ima horde frikova koji tamo dezuraju od svitanja u potrazi za doticnim stvarcicama
<obruT> njuzi su sve unistili :P
<calmpitbull> znaci nema bas neke preporuke....dobro
<calmpitbull> onde cu morat do lenovo duckasa na inspekciju
<obruT> ak nadjes sto zanimljivo, javi :)
<obruT> ja isto razmisljam da si uzmem nesto prijenosno... nije bitna snaga, nego da je lagan i po mogucnosti da baterija traje nesto duze
<calmpitbull> naravno...te nesto specificno zanima? da pogledam
<calmpitbull> kao ultrabook ili?
<obruT> tak nesto da
<calmpitbull> kolko love
<obruT> sto manje :)
<calmpitbull> pa naravno he he he
<obruT> naime, svi laptopi koje sam imao su brzo pokrepavali pa ono... :)
<obruT> ne bi dao masu para pa da nesto crkne :P
<calmpitbull> jer ima onaj nekakav budget lenovo ultrabook za 400€
<obruT> ma da... daj link :)
<calmpitbull> cek
<calmpitbull> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750491230/q=lenovo/prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-s400-sleekbook-15-ghz-59-350213#tech
<obruT> hvala, bacit cu pogled
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj nemam pojma koji je to proces
<obruT> ... ima tamo i foto opreme...
<calmpitbull> gdje to?
<obruT> pa na ovom mimovrste sajtu :)
<calmpitbull> ima naravno
<calmpitbull> ima sve
<MmikeDOMA> kakav je to monitoring solution koji prestane raditi kad load na stroju dodje preko 20? :)
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: los :)
<obruT> nego, tko monitorira monitoring sustave ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> dobro pitanje
<MmikeDOMA> mi imamo munin i nagios za monitoring monitoringa :)
<ivoks> jutro
<jelly-home> obruT: nadzorni centar.
<ivoks> 'im a dog, not a rabbit, i need meet'
<ivoks> reklama za psecu hranu koja sadrzi 50% vise zivotinja :)
<jelly-home> nb: zivotinja, ne nuzno mesa
<ivoks> da, oni su rekli 'zivotinjskih proteina'
<ivoks> umjesto biljnih
<calmpitbull> pa ako je sada u svakoj hrani soja
<obruT> soja i kukuruz... nema gdje toga nema
<weshmashian> po svoj prilici - u kukuruzu
<calmpitbull> sada sam postao gladan
<ivoks> jucer odem u sobu u 16h, kao sklopiti oci na pol sata
<ivoks> probudim se u 22h
<ivoks> danas sam isto preskocio veceru
<obruT> zanimljiv je ovaj sajt mimovrste... kao super popusti, snizeno s x na y, a y cijena veca nego u nekim nasim ducanima :P
<obruT> kao ustedio si 150€, a skuplje nego kod nas za 400 kuna :P
<calmpitbull> ma da nije bitna cijena bitno je da sam tamo vidio taj ultrabook a onda ides trazi gdje je najbolje
<calmpitbull> jesi pogledao taj lenovo budget "ultrabook" jer nemam pojma oko onog procesora
<obruT> nisam gledao detalje, trebao bih malo proguglat da vidim sto se pise...
<obruT> malo sam zapeo za objektive u ovom ducanu :)
<calmpitbull> a ok
<obruT> pa vidim da su sa tim silnim popustima i dalje skuplji nego kod nas... te redovne cijene su izmisljene za obmanu ljudi
<calmpitbull> kao uvijek
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: imas kakav predlog di kupiti Pivos ULTRA SLIM XIOS
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nisam ga detaljno istrazivao, vjerojatno bas od Pivosa
<SilverSpace> nemaju oni nego svoje distributere
<SilverSpace> gledam ove http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815645003
<SilverSpace> naso kanal kako naruciti izvana tj. susjeda dolazi za dva tjedna u hr :)
<ivoks> i, EU uvela jos jednu uniju
<dodobas> i tako ubuntu se zatvara...
<api984> dodobas, ??
<dodobas> http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/18/canonical-ceo-mark-shuttleworth-tires-of-critics-moves-key-ubuntu-developments-out-of-public-eye/
<dodobas> mislim ok, ali tesko da ce se ikad vratiti na open dev model
<dodobas> pull from the dark site, great, it is
<dodobas> *dark side
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ali bar ce iscekivanje biti vece :)
<jelly-home> ako to pomogne da ono sto izdaju ne bude bagavo do boli...
<calmpitbull> ma bas me briga imam ja svoje probleme :)
<calmpitbull> ma ocito nista od lenovo ostat cu ja kod asusa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lenovo zakon :)
<calmpitbull> ma kad ima ono sranje od klita :)
<calmpitbull> ma kaj ja znam mozda ipak upiknem s400 umjesto mog 1015pn samo moram vidjet karakteristike, da su iste samo da je veci ekran ja zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> g zona :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nemoj da te drugi cuju :)  
<calmpitbull> kaj svi furaju lenovo ?
<SilverSpace> svi furaju klit :)
<SilverSpace> tj. vole 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ma nikada nisam imao lenovo od uvijek furam asus tako da me malo frka ic na drugu marku
<calmpitbull> a trebam veci ekran jer sada imam ovaj putni eee nije da se nisam navikao al ipak je bolje malo vece...ili 13" ili 14" to je prava velicina
<dodobas> i 800x600 rezolucija... to je super
<calmpitbull> koja 800x600
<dodobas> ta
<calmpitbull> mislis da je na tim lapima takva rezolucija?
<calmpitbull> ma eee pc su super stvar 
 * api984 is away: Nisam dostupan BRE!
<jelly-home> ti ideapad modeli nemaju trackpoint
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: da i?
<calmpitbull> ma ja cu uzet najbolji laptop acer :) i to je to
<MmikeDOMA> mogu za  uslugu zamoliti? ded933.freeporn.com, jel' vam to redirekta nekud ili ostane di je? (NSFW!)
<CrazyLemon> ostane na ded933
<MmikeDOMA> thnx
<MmikeDOMA> CrazyLemon, koji/kaki browser?
<CrazyLemon> MmikeDOMA chrome 23 beta
<dodobas> zchrome :)
<MmikeDOMA> thnx
 * api984 is back (gone 00:56:57)
<ivoks> sad vise ne mogu spavat
<ivoks> http://www.datamation.com/cloud-computing/how-to-make-money-with-openstack.html
<ivoks> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/apache_volume.html
<api984> ivoks, thnx
<api984> looks nice
<ivoks> ?
<api984> munin graph
<ivoks> standardna navala
<api984> izgleda tako da
 * api984 is away: Nisam dostupan BRE!
<zoki> pozdrav ... danas sam instalirao ubuntu 12.10 i iz nekog razloga mi ne radi fogger aplikacija, uopće je ne prikazuje u softwer centru
<zoki> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/fogger/
<ivoks> pa pise da je dostupna samo za 12.04
<zoki> neda se nikako prebacit?
<ivoks> ne znam uopce sto je to
 * api984 is back (gone 00:09:40)
<jelly-home> "U rujnu 2012. godine na konferenciji za novinare utemeljitelj i autor pjesama Davor Tolja najavio je novogodišnji nastup sastava "Denis & Denis" u izvornom postavu na riječkom Korzu"
<ivoks> web aplikacije su u 12.10 integrirane sa unityemm
<zoki> aplikacija koja funkcionira na foru web applikacija u 12.10
<api984> ??
<api984> nisam probao 12.10 valja sta
<zoki> meni je ok
<api984> web aplikacije linkane u neki frame ili sta
<api984> nemam pojma 
<api984> mozda bi bilo ok vidit onaj webinar sta je uskoro
<ivoks> zoki: za sto si ti koristio fogger?
<calmpitbull> zoki:http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/fogger-brings-wunderlist-back-to-the-ubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> naime, ako ja dobro razumijem, u 12.10 nije potreban... 
<zoki> za lokalne webaplikacije za izradu računa i slično
<ivoks> ?
<calmpitbull> ma tu  pise da samo dodas ppa i to je to
<ivoks> nema quantal ppa
<calmpitbull> kak to mislis da nema ppa??
<ivoks> dakle, u 12.10 se moze dodati facebook/gmail/whatever racun
<ivoks> i onda ti se, npr., google doc integrira sa desktopom
<calmpitbull> cek kako to mislis da nema ppa? kaj nemres sam nadodat ppa ili?
<ivoks> mozes traziti dokumente koji su na google driveu
<ivoks> calmpitbull: nema quantal ppa za fogger
<ivoks> i mozes pokretati google 'writer' iz sidebara
<calmpitbull> pa tu ti na omg ubuntu pise kako se instalira samo to
<ivoks> jel fogger za to sluzio?
<ivoks> calmpitbull: u bibliji pise da ima boga, pa eto... jebiga
<calmpitbull> tru that...i rest my case
<zoki> nije to to  ... ništa, pokušat ću se snač do kad ne stigne verzija za 12.10
<ivoks> moram priznati da i dalje ne kuzim cemu je taj fogger sluzio
<api984> ajmo guglao taj fogger :D
<api984> *guglat
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fogger/+bug/1066874/comments/1
<SilverSpace> hm zasto mi se nije javio upgrade ?
<SilverSpace> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<SilverSpace> nisa ne slusa me ko da je malo server puko
<SilverSpace>  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<MmikeDOMA> di su ona vremena kad nam je server umirao pri izlasku novog ubuntuja
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: :)
<SilverSpace> aha bio mi namjesten da javi za lts
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da ce se sve ovo razletit ali vise nema povratka :) klik i ko ga hebe nakon cetri upgradea ga hebe 
<SilverSpace> cak bi si mogo i disk novi staviti ssd mi bezveze stoji u ladici
<Mmike> daj meni SSD, kaj, mislim
<Mmike> da ga iztestiram
<jelly-home> moze, u zamjenu za 500kn :-D
<calmpitbull> to vise prckam po tim laptopima to manje znam sto mi treba
<jelly-home> heh
<api984> ajmo bacit informatiku i idemo krave na pasu :D
<api984> previse tipkamo :D
<calmpitbull> samo da znas da postoji vise vrsti krava.. pa sada ti odaberi
<api984> hehe
<api984> mozda je trebalo glasit idemo vodit krave na pašu :D LOL
<jelly-home> .baa
 * datase puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount jelly like a Welshman with his first sheep.
<jelly-home> dammit
<api984> hehe
<calmpitbull> na kraju cu umjesto malog laptopa uzet mrcinu od 15"
<ivoks> .weather chicago
<ivoks> .weather zurich
<ivoks> .weather zagreb
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in U.S. Cellular Field, Chicago, Illinois is 7.7°C (8:02 AM CDT on October 19, 2012). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 92%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Windchill: 8.0°C. Pressure: 29.46 in 998 hPa (Rising). 
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 25.7°C (3:00 PM CEST on October 19, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 38%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> .weather zurich, Switzerland
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Hirzenbach, Zurich, Switzerland is 20.0°C (3:05 PM CEST on October 19, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 60%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> i tamo je lijepo vrijeme
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> al moram prvo do chicaga
<ivoks> a tamo ce mi trebati dugi rukavi i jakna
<ivoks> kaj je kod nas tak toplo?
<ivoks> no dobro... iskombinirati cu vec nes
<jelly-home> taj na Pantovcaku uvijek daje 1-2 stupnja vise, ali da, vani je sunce i za kratke rukave
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 25.7°C (3:00 PM CEST on October 19, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 38%. Dew Point: 10.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> datase: boo
<ivoks> znaci, toplo kao i u san diegu
<ivoks> samo moram proci kroz kisni i hladni chicago
<ivoks> i tamo biti 2h
<Mmike> ivoks, daj doritose jedne uzmi
<Mmike> na ajrodromu sigurno negdje imas za uzet
<ivoks> svaki put pitas za taj junk
<jelly-home> i jel i dobije ili ne?
<ivoks> ne dobije
<ivoks> prije ce se on odseliti u sad nego cemo se mi vidjeti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a daj, jebemu! :)
<jelly-home> ok, ne dobije, a jel kupis? :-)
<Mmike> kaj ti je to, jedna vrecica! :)
<ivoks> ne kupim
<jelly-home> hahah 
<Mmike> ivoks, a daj, pa uz put ti je
<ivoks> idem, aj vidimo se
<calmpitbull> nista od laptopa
<SilverSpace> e sad reboot u novi ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> trebat ce mi srece :)
<SilverSpace> ljudi moji radi 
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> kak radi?
<Mmike> dal 'da zeni upgradeiram ili da cekam jos malo?
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da sam nasao moj sljedeci laptop......ipak ce bit ako ne nadem asus, lenovo tp e430
<calmpitbull> nakon dubokog i bolnog razmisljanja
<infy-> vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sad nisam naiso na nista sve ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino mi se cini da compiz radi malo sporije
<SilverSpace> o da sporije 
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam otvorio na svim radnim povsinama programe uspori 
<Mmike> naravno da radi sporije
<Mmike> u svakoj novoj verziji radi sporije
<Mmike> k'o windowsi
<Mmike> one spike da ti za linux treba manje jak stroj nego za windoze od davno ne drze vodu
<Mmike> pogotovo ako si ubuntator
<calmpitbull> istina
<Hrki> bas, ja sam se zato i ponadao i stavio ubuntu a kad ono brze mi je radila sedmica :D
<calmpitbull> ma meni sve radi kako treba na eee tako da ne vidim problem :9
<jelly-home> <rtl> u dva dana, podnesena su ukupno tri (3) zahtjeva za firmu za 10kn
<calmpitbull> rofl
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> cekaj da se ja vratim :-)
<chaky> calmpitbull: ja sam nedavno kupio lenovo thinkpad edge e430, i veoma sam zadovoljan. Archlinux i Ubuntu na njemu rade out-of-the-box.
<Hrki> lol samo 3 zahtjeva :) pa kad nema ideje, da svi imamo ideje nabavio bi i nekako 10 000kn ili vise ako je trebalo
<calmpitbull> pa trebam novu masinu :) ova je ipak postala premala...iako je jos vedno moj najbolji prijatelj 
<calmpitbull> chaky: kao nema ih vise u hr...tako mi sada rekli u lenovo ducanu
<chaky> calmpitbull: a ne bih znao. Ja sam svoga kupio u Mikronisa
<calmpitbull> kolko traje baterija
<chaky> nisam jos s njime izlazio vani, pa nisam testirao bateriju. Cijelo vrijeme mi je spojen kabel.
<calmpitbull> no ajde sada imas sansu da iscupas kabel i kazes 
<rut> koji je grub dolazi sa 12.04 ako netko zna da ne trazim sad po gugulu ?
<SilverSpace> eh
<rut> 1.99
<rut> brzi je gugl 
<SilverSpace> tko bi znao ako nije na 12.04
<chaky> predvidja 4 sata i 45 min, kao
<calmpitbull> ma to mi je sasvim dovolno
<calmpitbull> ionak sam samo doma....a kada nisam, nisam duze vani od 4 sata :)
<chaky> hahaha
<calmpitbull> chaky: kao nema ih vise u hr...tako mi sada rekli u lenovo ducanu
<calmpitbull> chaky: daj i reci koji wifi chip ima
<ravilov> oj
<ravilov> ima tu netko da se kuzi u laptop hardver
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> razmatram neki laptop/netbook/ultraportable/kako li se vec zove
<ravilov> dolazi u dvije varijante
<ravilov> 1) CPU celeron + GPU intel hd
<ravilov> 2) CPU AMD C-60 (ako se ne varam) + GPU ATi Radeon HD 6290
<ravilov> performanse nastranu, koji bi hardver bolje (potpunije) radio na Linuxu?
 * rut amd sucks - celeron sucks
<chaky> calmpitbull: ima intel centrino wireless-n 2230
<ravilov> rut, mozda, ali nisam to pitao
<SilverSpace> http://cubieboard.org/ zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> 5:0 medo u gostima 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to je isti chip kao u Mele A1000 i MK802, samo izvucen na plocicu gdje su mu svi featuri dostupni
<calmpitbull> najbolje hrvatsko tamno pivo tomislav
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da ali mi je zanimljiviji radi sata mogucnosti
<SilverSpace> kao sto kazes dostupni featuri
<oki> dobro večer
<SilverSpace> oo vecer
<oki> imam pitanje instalirao sam adobe reader prema uputama i sada imam problem imam pdf dokument koji mi ne prepoznaje navodno 
<oki> i nemogu ga otvoriti
<oki> e sda me zanima kako to mogu podesiti da ipak vidim sadržaj pdf  file
<SilverSpace> a kaj ce ti AR
<SilverSpace> dali ti defaultni prikaze taj dokument
<jelly-home> oki: a ako rucno pokrenes "acroread /di/je/vec/taj.pdf" jel onda radi?
<oki> ne od ubunta jer mi traži da instaliram ovi preko wine
<oki> mislim paket
<SilverSpace> oki: nesto sam te pitao :)
<SilverSpace> za kaj ce ti to
<SilverSpace> jedan razlog
<SilverSpace> smisleni
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji kreten sam ja u krivi terminal tipkam naredbu i cudim se kaj mi daje krive rezultate
<oki> naiša sam ove upute: http://www.techheadz.co.uk/222.html pa  sam po ovome napravia i sada mi otvara, a prije po defalutnom o ubunta nije otvara
<oki> nisam ima namjeru ovo radit al mora sam viditi jedan važan dokument koji mi tražio da ovo napravim, da li se ovo može ukloniti ili prilagoditi da mi adobe tj pdf wiever od ubuta može vidit
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> sas lounge
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-20
<calmpitbull> chaky: ti imas i3 ili i5 verziju
<jelly-home> soj TBC otporan na sve postojece antibiotike http://balkans.aljazeera.net/makale/indija-siri-se-neizljeciv-virus-tuberkuloze http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totally_drug-resistant_tuberculosis
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: kaj nemas nista za radit?
<jelly-home> imam, cistim kucu, cekam da zavrsi migracija baze, i citam RSS feedove
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ti?
<calmpitbull> nista pametno....sredujem svoj desktop, citam minidump.Gledam mojposao i tako nista pametno. Razmisljam o zivotu, svemiru 
<calmpitbull> isao malo u lenovo ducan samo da vidim sto nemam doma? i tako
<nitro-x> hi
<calmpitbull> ola
<jelly-home> moj desktop je svinjac
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: lol i jesi sto vidio zanimljivo u lenovu
<SilverSpace> hebate usporio quantal
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<obruT> jebo quantal, ajme koji dan za voznju...
 * obruT ode na bajk :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: prevruce
<nitro-x> obruT: kam ides?
<nitro-x> ima u ozlju kestenijada
<nitro-x> :D
<SilverSpace> umro sam na suncu 
<SilverSpace> a nisam puno vozio danas
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: e430 al ja bi sa i3 jer je ovaj sa i5 preskup
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> nestao mi sources.list
<SilverSpace> pih
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: napisi novi
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi trebao biti i u /etc negdje 
<SilverSpace> stavio sa neta pa se sad mucim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u gui mi uopce neda kliknut na repozitorije 
<SilverSpace> frka nesto se sjebalo na upgredu 
<ivoks> zagreb...
<SilverSpace> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si sletio u zg
<SilverSpace> Lesar: Čačićeve izjave ne komentiram iz higijenskih razloga
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> repogen nije uvijek točan, SilverSpace, bar za Debian
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 22.0°C (3:00 PM CEST on October 20, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 31%. Dew Point: 9.0°C. Pressure: 30.08 in 1018 hPa (Falling). 
<calmpitbull> nista vise ne kuzim kod tih winsa zasto je takav problem procitat dmp file
<calmpitbull> danas nije moj dan
<Vjetar> calmpitbull: ?
<obruT> kvragu, ne znam di su mi neki hardovi :P
<calmpitbull> bas sam nervozan.. idem malo u setnju 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<ivoks> ljudi su fakat zabrijali da se ubuntu vise nece razvijati kao do sad?
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<obruT> usb-creator je tesko smece
<ivoks> a sto kreiras?
<obruT> instalaciju xubuntua na usb stick :P
<obruT> mislim da cu opet posegnut za untebootinom
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ddaj iso na usb stick
<ivoks> kaj konvertiras, pobogu :)
<obruT> cek, ti zelis reci da je dovoljno samo dd-at iso bez kemijanja po boot sektoru ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vec nekoliko godina
<ivoks> naravno, ne bilo koji iso, vec hybrid-iso
<ivoks> a ubuntu i fedora svoje imidze rade u hybrid-iso-u vec neko vrijeme
<obruT> dakle, ipak nije obican iso
<ivoks> samo ddaj
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTU3NA
<ivoks> ajde, nije nekoliko godina... ostalo mi je u sjecanju da je to tako vec jako dugo
<obruT> mogli bi ovi ubuntuasi onda malo popravit dokumentaciju
<ivoks> ne znam di citas
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ivoks> ?
<obruT> pa prije godinu dana sam isao citat da vidim sto preporucaju za opicit iso na usb pa nisu nist spominjali samo dd-anje
<obruT> pa evo i ovdje sto si ti naveo ne vidim nikakvo direktno kopiranje image-a
<ivoks> ne spominje se dd, tocno
<obruT> uvijek su se spominjali neki programcici koji to fino posloze
<obruT> a ako si htio rucno, uvijek zajebancija s boot sektorom/managerom
<ivoks> da, dokumentacija je aljkava
<ivoks> na ODS-u sam primijetio kako ekipa ne zna switchati izmedju razlicitih dual-screen prikaza
<ivoks> jednostavno 'visestruko pritiskanje fn+stogod' nije nigdje dokumentirano
<ivoks> tuzno je koliko je malo novaca potrebno za razminiranje
<ivoks> a borit cemo se s tim jos deset godina
<calmpitbull> ola
<jelly-home> ivoks: hm, na windowsima uvijek pogledam na tastaturu gdje su nacrtani ekrani, i onda udri Fn-F7
<calmpitbull> http://500motivators.com/plog-content/thumbs/motivate/me/large/582-linux-windows-mac-choose-your-weapon.jpg
<calmpitbull> e malo sam se smirio
<obruT> jel netko koristi xubunut 12.10 ?
<obruT> nisam zadovoljan :P
<gerto33> ffe
<gerto33> wf
<infy-> ja sam na xubuntu 11.10
<infy-> čini mi se
<obruT> ja sam danas curi slozio novi komp, u biti svoje stare komponente ubacio u njezino kuciste pa reko da stavim zadnju xubuntu
<Hrki> xubuntu je ubuntu sa xfce-om?
<obruT> yeo
<obruT> yep
<Hrki> znaci trebalo bi brze radit od gnome based verzija?
<obruT> trebalo bi
<obruT> jebemti vlc :P
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovati da danas u 2012-toj godini moze ostati neki jebeni proces za gledanje filmova visit da ga nemos ubit
<ivoks> jelly-home: i onda tako vise puta, jel?
<ivoks> jelly-home: dok ne dodjes do setupa kojeg zelis
<infy-> da ali ne vrtim xfce što je najtragičnije
<infy-> i3-wm 
<ivoks> ovaj bliski istok...
<ivoks> bolje da su ostali svi ti diktatori - sve je nekako bilo pod kontrolom
<ivoks> a sad, sad ce se svi medjusobno poubijati
<ivoks> i samo je pitanje vremena kada ce u to uvuci izrael i potom iran
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/VhdK2
<ivoks> nema granice izmedju hrvatske i slovenije
<ivoks> a nema i ljubljane :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-21
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa da, next next next aha
<jelly-home> diktatori cesto nemaju kvalitetno sljedstvo: see Josip Broz
<Hrki> tocno to jelly, bas me zanima kako bude zavrsilo ta vladavina kod s.koreje
<Hrki> jelly-home: sta znaci kod rutera opcija Reset to OOB ?
<jelly-home> pojma
<SilverSpace> hebo ih PowerVR da ih hebo 
<Hrki> jelly-home: a koja je fora sa tim WPS-om? cemu to, znam da je neki pin u igri
<SilverSpace> ne mogu uopce podic sistem nakon instalacije kaze neispravni format vga
<SilverSpace> hdmi uopce ne prepozna
<Hrki> koja je razlika izmedju ADSL firwmarea i firmwarea na ruteru ? vidim da su razliciti
<SilverSpace> ? ne razumijem 
<SilverSpace> svaki uredaj ima svoj prilagodeni firwmare 
<Hrki> ocito ih ima 2, valjda tvornicki i od providera
<SilverSpace> aha na to mislis
<SilverSpace> pa naravno svaki provider prilagodi sebi firwmare 
<Hrki> znaci, nije pametno updejtati firmware sa sajta od proizovdjaca od rutera
<SilverSpace> da nije pametno to radit
<Hrki> pa gledam da masu rutera ima vuln radi WPS-a, sa cega se bez problema brejka WPA/WPA2
<Hrki> kasnije cu testirat ruter
<Hrki> sugavi WPS
<SilverSpace> neki moj susjed ima ssid  Hidden a vidim ga 
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu release (13.04): Raring Ringtail
<jelly-home> Hrki: ne da nije pametno, nego ce ti prestati raditi router ako ga flashas bez da provider zna
<jelly-home> odn. prestati raditi ADSL
<Hrki> ok, samo pitam :)
<Hrki> jer sam primjetio da mi ruter ima 2 firmware-a
<Hrki> jedan je ADSL a drugi je bas od rutera
<jelly-home> custom firmware sluzi provideru da lakse dodje do postavki i statistika i automatski podesi router u slucaju izmjene usluge
<Hrki> kuzim, ma nikako da disjeblam WPS
<Hrki> neznam uopce cemu ta pojednostavljenja koja su ranjiva
<jelly-home> lakse je pritisnuti jedan gumb nego upisivati WPA frazu od 16 zankova
<Hrki> pa kak to uopce funkcionira, drzim WPS gumb na ruteru
<Hrki> i sta se onda dogodi?
<jelly-home> MAGIJA
<jelly-home> (ne znam kak radi WPS, ali gugl sigurno zna)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://www.kset.org/dogadaj/2012-10-24-linux-installfest-u-kset-u/
<hbogner> a vec jeste
<hbogner> sorry
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-14
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> Yawn
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> ONA: "necu gutat', povraticu" ON: "onda dobro, po vraticu" :) 
<BotaniCar> "no lock, so please knock .. or you may see my kock" :) Kak je lepo biti student :)
<BotaniCar> I,naravno: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1374038_563287930410906_2147193198_n.png
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHcUp5Mh7RU
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Zeljko Samardzic - 9000 metara, Views: 1156335, Rating: 97.892646%
<BotaniCar> .beer jelly
 * datase fills jelly a pitcher of Grimbergen
<BotaniCar> datase: you're back, luv !!! :*
<jelly-home> dobar jutar
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Hrki> Mmike: imam dvije opcije za ustekati utp kabel u ruter
<Hrki> 2 zuta i 2 crvena
<Mmike> da
<Hrki> kada ustekam crveni onda nemam net :(
<Mmike> to je boja kabla ili boja uticnice?
<Mmike> (zuta/crvena)
<Hrki> i boja kabla i boja uticnice
<Mmike> daklem, boja kabla nema nikakve veze
<Mmike> nadam se da ne moram objasnjavati zasto
<Mmike> ako moram, onda, jebemu mater :)
<Hrki> ma nemoras, al mi cudno bilo :D
<Hrki> a sta im znaci taj crveni utor
<Mmike> sto se tice boje uticnice, za to bi trebalo znati o kojem/cijem se ruteru radi, tko je provider, te koje su specke rutera/providera. Negdje pise, sigurno, sto je crvena, sto je zuta.
<jelly-home> color coding je koristan za samoinstalaciju
<Mmike> Naime, jako dvojim da postoji nekakav standard koji kaze 'internet utori moraju bit zuti'
<Mmike> Hrki: to je k'o da ti ja velim: Imam u ladici crvene i zute zlicice, koje su za senf a koje za marmeladu?
<Mmike> Logican bi odgovor bio: A da si pitas zenu, konju? :D
<jelly-home> zute su ocito za senf duhhh
<Mmike> jelly: :D :D
<Mmike> trebo bit senf i nutela
<Hrki> nista, onda cu probat stavit crveni kabel u zutu, ali mislim da mi nije radilo :)
<Mmike> erm, marmelada i nutela :0
<Mmike> Hrki: pa, zovi providera ciji je ruter
<Mmike> moj linksis ima plavu uticnicu
<Hrki> kaze mi da je spojen na lan, sve pet, ali net ne radi
<Mmike> i imam plavi kabl od bnet modema do rutera
<Mmike> (i imam debile na tech-supportu bnetovom koji mi kazu - ee, al' ne podrzavamo nikakvu drugu opremu iza naseg rutera osim racunala)
<jelly-home> Mmike: za nutelu tek moras kupiti.  No problem je linolada sa dva okusa
<jelly-home> Mmike: "moje racunalo se zove TP-Link WR842ND!"
<StrudelMuffin> Moji mrezni kablovi su premazan s toliko ,godinama akumuliranog, smeca , da vise ne znam koje su boje. 
<StrudelMuffin> "Ako spojite onaj kabl boje nikotinskog taloga s pripadajucom uticnicom, postali ste majka" 
<StrudelMuffin> jelly-home: ovo je inzinjerski pristup GUIjdama: https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1378526_10201343809690145_263675799_n.jpg
<jelly> veca slika https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hlLUPMD_uBA/UkbLUU8-nfI/AAAAAAAADkQ/U1nRbgyNCK8/w960-h639-no/konecne-dobry-vynalez.jpg
 * StrudelMuffin admires jelly's googling skills
<jelly> chrome 30 je ukljucio image search u desni klik
<calmpitbull_> true
<StrudelMuffin> jedan servis mi se poceo pozivati na "urn:component-idontexist", posljedicno , nece se pokrenuti jer ovaj ne postoji. Pitam devove zakaj je to tak, veli mi frajer da je to dummy endpoint za endpoint koji ne postoji. Pitam ga zakaj su uopce u konfiguraciju uvrstili endpoint koji ne postoji, tko je to trazio .. veli lik da ne zna :) I onda se cude kaj vise nemaju ni roota ni nikaj na mojim serverima
<Mmike> kako da tiff skonvertiram u pdf
<Mmike> tj, uguram u pdf
<Mmike> ima netko ideju? :D
<Mmike> libtiff-tools: /usr/bin/tiff2pdf
<Mmike> ha :)
<calmpitbull_> pa kaj nemas one online konvertere
<calmpitbull_> http://converttifftopdf.com/
<jelly> velis, prov pitaj, pa tek onda trazi?
<jelly> calmpitbull_: online konverteri sluze da naivci uploadaju povjerljive dokumente
<calmpitbull_> eh pa bas imas neku top secret stvar za convertat??
<jelly> tiff je obicno faks ili sken necega za firmu
<calmpitbull_> ok i?
<jelly> sve za firmu je povjerljivo
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: mozda zvuci debilno, ali ja sve prvo ovdje pitam :) U pravilu i dobijem odgovor i jos jedno 76 nevezanih stvari naucim 
<calmpitbull_> jelly: onda isprike
<jelly> ti si windowsas koji ni ne zna di bi gledao pa se oprosti :-)
 * StrudelMuffin tuzno pogleda omjer win/?NIX masina koje drzi i place nad tim da ?NIX-a ima vishe :(
<Mmike> jelly: oduvijek je tako
<Mmike> jelly: prvo pitas na ircu, pa na njuzima, pa onda guglas :)
<calmpitbull_> ja prvo guglam da Vas ne smetam sa noob pitanjima
 * jelly daje zaltnu zvjezdicu calmpitbull_u
<jelly> ZLATNU
 * StrudelMuffin shurikenom pogodi zlatnu zvjezdicu u letu
<StrudelMuffin> Jel spajao tko od vas nagios s nekim SMPP provajderom ? Kak dela to ? 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> samo kaj ne radi
<jelly> sto je smpp?
<jelly> ah, neko telco cudo
<Mmike> jelly: tak se smsovi razmjenjuju
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> tak su se razmjenjivali
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> i sad zelis restore
<ivoks> pa upises restore
<ivoks> fak :)
<ivoks> dan :)
 * ivoks je jos na godisnjem, jos danas
<jelly> jesi odskrolao do dole
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> zpool destroy de ne pita nista
<Mmike> samo destroya :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: s "tako su se razmjenjivali" zelis reci da se sad neki drugi standard koristi ? 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> parlay
<Mmike> doduse, to je tak bilo pred 3 godine kad sam jos radio s time
<Mmike> tele2 je koristio kannel koji je smpp gateway
<Mmike> i mislim da infobip jos uvijek to koristi
<Mmike> a vipnet/tmobile su koristili parlay
<Mmike> neki proprietari nadostuk na http
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> kad ti se iz porezne ispricaju
<Mmike> onda nekak
<Mmike> lakse je :0
<Mmike> tiff2ps, pa onda ps2pdf, to radi
<Mmike> ali tiff2pdf, e to ne radi
<drj_cro> Mmike: imas inkscape? otvoris i save kao pdf :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: jel?
<Mmike> drj_cro: cem probam
<Mmike> iako bi rado to iz cmdlineta
<Mmike> mrzim klikat
<Mmike> brijem da bi se upuco u nogu da moram windoze administrirat ic
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: smpp isto ima nekakav http nadostuk. Hvala za info ! 
<budz0r> Mmike: mozes li ti mjenjat topic?
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: eh, neznam... znam da to kannel radi, i bok
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: mogu te i ja upucat' u nogu :)
<Mmike> budz0r: naravno da ne
<Mmike> budz0r: nemam ja tu velicinu jos :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ma da maknemo ovo da smo udruga
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> aha Server Offline
<SilverSpace> zato ne radi ssh
<weshmashian> debugging 101 - is it plugged in?
<StrudelMuffin> Like plugin status means anything if Gods of IT are not in your favor :) 
<SilverSpace> ljeve iti ne 
<StrudelMuffin> Poblesavio mi je spam detection u tandrbrdu .. 
<SilverSpace> kak mi ovi lubenicari idu na kurac
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: mercedesi ?
<SilverSpace> lubenicari=SDP zeleni izvana crveni iz nutra 
<jelly> SDP odavno nije crven
<jelly> (ako je ikad bijo)
<obruT> nisam ljubitelj SDP-a, cak naprotiv, gadi mi se i Milanovic i ostali, ali fakat, zvati njih "crvenima" je fakat blesavo
<obruT> sto uopce znaci crveni ?
<StrudelMuffin> Cisto sumnjam da su 'socijal' , a da su crveni u komunisticki-nastrojeni kontekstu,u to ne dvojim. 
<obruT> pa u HDZ-u brojcano ima vise komunjara nego u SDP-u
<StrudelMuffin> Iste korjjene vuku, to nije za cuditi se 
<jelly> to bi ja smajserom
<StrudelMuffin> I ja bi, makar sam kupio metke
<StrudelMuffin> Samo kaj nemamo kog postaviti namjesto
<obruT> za to bi se isplatilo bacit u trosak :)
<jelly> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%A0majser
<jelly> er
<jelly> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0majser
<StrudelMuffin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_Minimi
<StrudelMuffin> Nego, za sve nas ozenjene: https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/p370x247/996613_554134584654889_349101246_n.png
<Mmike> budz0r: ja, trebalo bi "Ubuntu ogranak HULKa"
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<budz0r> Mmike: ma ne
<budz0r> Mmike: bez toga
<budz0r> samo obrisati prvi dio topica
<Mmike> jao, pa cek
<Mmike> sad bi 13.10 morao izac
<Mmike> u 13.10 single-click = open dialog box, double-click = launch application
<Mmike> krasota :)
<jelly> to je gnome ili unity izum?
<jelly> double click za launch ima smisla u file browseru...
<jelly> ili ako radis tapa tapa po ekranu i nemas desni klik
<jelly> (hint hint)
<Mmike> "A new ‘keyboard applet’ has been added, aimed at making switching keyboard layouts and languages easier."
<Mmike> cek, kaj ovog nije bilo!?
<Mmike> steta, jbg :/ ubuntu je imao tako jeben zamah, i onda su tako sosrali se :/
<pkiller> ali zato je debian kao deda postao jos pametniji :) a i unuci nisu loši ... linux mint recimo :)
<jelly> mint je veliki upitnik, nisam siguran da oni uopce imaju dozvole za distribuciju pol toga sto je unutra
<pkiller> ma koga to briga :)
<jelly> svakoga ko planira koristiti neku platformu a) legalno b) dugorocno
<pkiller> a) kad ti dodje netko u kontrolu kad mu kazes da koristis linux ce se samo okrenut :)
<pkiller> b) dugoročno je ako koristiš linux mint debian
<Mmike> pkiller: ma, mint, naravno
<Mmike> cak i mint14 je funkcionalniji od ubuntua starog,
<pkiller> koliko ima informatički sposobnih ljudi u ovoj državi ... ja kad moram tu dolazit da bi mogao malo sa "našima" o tehnologiji pričat :)
<Mmike> al' mi zao
<Mmike> imali su sve, sad imaju polariziranu ekipu
<Mmike> neki mahnito brane unity jer moraju ili su zasliepljeni (slicno k'o sto ce mikrosoftlija branit ms dok ne umre), onda imas one kojima je unity fakat ok i koriste ga jer im je kul, i imas one koji su prebjegli jer im je unity funkcionalan
<pkiller> pa žao je i meni... kad je krenulo je izgledalo kao da ce se igrice moć igrat za par godina... kad ono tek sada steam izbacio par loših igrica sa još gorim supportom :)
<Mmike> i sve ono sto je canonical izgradio oko ubuntua lagano useravlje
<pkiller> i ovaj ubuntu edge... sta im je to trebalo, vaporware... prodavat bezveze :)
<jelly> da je uspijo ne bi bio vaporware... vjerojatno
<jelly> Mmike: "Ubuntu" je bio izvrstan brand building za relativno sitne novce, a sad na tome treba izvuci nesto sto se moze prodati
<pkiller> pa nije mogao uspijet kada platiš nešto što ne postoji unaprijed... i to za cijenu uređaja kojeg možeš kupiti sada." S4 izlazi za mjesec dana ajmo mi "obećat" Edge pa da nam plate unaprijed :)" kakva logika
<jelly> pkiller: uh, svi crowdsourced projekti tako rade
<pkiller> da samo sto je ovaj ciljao pre visoko...
<jelly> to je bolji razlog; "platiš nešto što ne postoji unaprijed" nije
<pkiller> i krivo vrijeme su izabrali
<pkiller> da je sad krenuo možda bi i uspio
<jelly> ne znam, meni se cinio potencijalno koristan, i tako sam i glasao
<pkiller> jelly preorderanih bitcoin ASIC-sa  u prošloj godini di su ljudi popušili masne pare je bilo sigurno više nego što je koštao development edge-a
<pkiller> to su cifre od 2k - 24k dolara živih novaca ... tako da uvijek će biti budala koje će naletit... ali ne tako puno koliko je trebalo za edge :)
<Mmike> kol'ko je bitcoin ovih dana?
<Mmike> i, de je dodobas?!
<pkiller> 137
<pkiller> jel znate da imamo hrvatski market za bitcoin? :)
<jelly> pkiller: hoces reci da je canonical trebao lagati, staviti manju cijenu i delayat projekt 12-24 mjeseca kao ove ASIC firme?
<jelly> ne kuzim poantu usporedbe
<pkiller> ne... to mi nije ni palo napamet... neznam kako si to izvukao iz mojih riječi :)
<pkiller> usporedba je u tome da može se, ali nesmiješ biti toliko pohlepan
<jelly> ne znam sto bi drugo imao zakljuciti usporedbom tih projekata
<obruT> kad se vec spominje ututntu/juniti i slicne pizdarije... ja evo neki dan stavio MATE... pa ono, sasma ok radi... a *inicijalno* ne zdere puno vise resursa od xfce-a :)
<pkiller> trebali su nešto i sami uložit u development pa bi manje koštalo
<jelly> što se može, varati ljude namjerno krivim deadlineima?
<pkiller> to je bila poanta :)
<jelly> obruT: nazalost mate je evolucijsko slijepo crijevo, ne bi polagao puno nade da ce to biti iole aktivno za 24-36 mjeseci
<jelly> Mintov cinnamon pristup ima vise sanse
<pkiller> ja koristim mate vec godinu dana i odlican je :)
<pkiller> jelly slažem se
<obruT> jelly: toga se i bojim :(
<calmpitbull_> ja furam cinnamon vec 2 mjeseca :)
<OneKorea> Zašto je bitno hoće li projekt biti 'aktivan' ili ne. Ne vidim problem vrtjet DE na gtk 2 toolkitu. Nove stvari nisu uvijek i bolje. Ako radi i zadovoljava potrebe korisnika, nema potrebe mijenjat.
<OneKorea> Nije da će grafički frontend ikad imat neke stravične sigurnosne rupe ili štogod slično da bi zahtjevalo hitan updejt na zadnju xyz verziju
<obruT> OneKorea: za sam WM i osnovne funkcije nije bed... mozes danas jos uvijek vrtit fvwm i radit ce :) no uz DE idu i popratne aplikacije poput file managera i tak, koji se opet oslanjaju na neke frameworke koji ce opet evoluirat... a poznavajuci linux apije i frameworke, nitko ziv ne jebe ni 5% backward kompatibilnost
<jelly> OneKorea: ako se desi stravična sigurnosna rupa, moraš sve korisnike navrat-nanos prebacivati na Nešto Drugo
<jelly> vidi: Windows XP, 2014
<jelly> vidi: JDK 6
<Mmike> zato ljudi vole centos
<Mmike> jer ima podrsku 2039481320491823 godina
<Mmike> i nije im previse bitno sto je jadan, los te nikakav :)
<pkiller> i outdejtan...
<Mmike> yup, al' je sigurnosno aktivan
<Mmike> pkiller: de ima croatian bitkojn ikszcejndz?
<pkiller> jebem ja "stabilno" kad mi pola toga ne radi jer je stara verzija :)
<Mmike> yup, ja sam isto anti-centos. Zato mi je Debian bio super, a u novije vrijeme i Ubuntu Server.
<pkiller> bitkonan.com neki splicani napravili ... citao u novinama prije par tjedana
 * Mmike koristi mate, fwiw, puno bolje od cinamona. Pa dok zivi nek zivi :)
<StrudelMuffin> ja sam anti-centos samo zato kaj nemam para za pravi redhat, pa sam kad se nekaj ozbiljno strga na milosti i nemilosti alternativnih kanala za pomoc. 
<pkiller> ma ja debian 6.0.7 imam sada i to mi je ok za server... nisam vise toliko u tome pa mi je dosta :)
<StrudelMuffin> nda, mozda sam anti-centos i zato kaj debian nemrem strgati, a centosi mi se pocesto trgaju sami 
 * Mmike prelazi na wheezy - zfs radi na njemu kak spada
<pkiller> istina... ja nakon sto ga podesim... osiguram ga na osnovne nacine... nema sta nisam prcko: instaliravao neke logwatcheve i rkhuntere i gluposti kojekakve i nikako pokidat... jedino kad sam airtime instalirao sam se malo uplašio ali radi sve bez greške :)
<jelly> debian 6 ima jos koliko... maj 2014
<pkiller> taman dovoljno... ja reinstaliram to svakih 2 godine za svaki slucaj... jer znam koliko loše rade antivirusi :)
<pkiller> možeš imat rootkit na serveru da spava i čeka i neces ga primijetit dok ne počne sranja radit
<jelly> a niti tad ak je dobar ;-)
<pkiller> baš... :/
<pkiller> ima sada neki novi/stari PHP/C99Shell odlican je... samo sto nisam vise u tome :)
<pkiller> tu i tamo pogledam Å¡ta ima novoga :)
<pkiller> ako hocete mirno spavat nemojte citat ovo http://malwaremustdie.blogspot.com/ :)
<StrudelMuffin> San je precijenjen ( pitaj Mmikea)
<jelly> to ne citam, citam isc diary i lwn i povremeno grsecurity.net
<pkiller> jelly ovaj lik je odlican... imas na pastebinu neke deobfuscated kodove od kojih mozes naucit nesto pametno :)
<jelly> http://www.devttyS0.com/2013/10/reverse-engineering-a-d-link-backdoor/ je bilo interesantno Å¡tivo
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: kad prvi put skuzis sina kako pije i vozi: http://i.imgur.com/eyqFpHP.jpg
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: nedostupan ti je URL
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: Meni Radi™, stranica je malo spora
<jelly> cca 15ak sekundi za otvoriti
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: kaj bi ti reko, koliko je to staro dete?
<StrudelMuffin> "service temporarily unavailable" ./shrug , probam kasnije 
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: pre malo da bi ga roditelji pustili da tak zaspi. Jebes mi sve ako ne bi skakao po glavi starcima kojima je to foraq
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> koliko je to? :)
<Mmike> 2-3-4-5 mjeseci?
<Mmike> (nemoj samo rec 'tak nekak' ) :)
<StrudelMuffin> Po bocici, godinu dana
<jelly> heh
<StrudelMuffin> 12mj, imo
<Mmike> fino dete, fion
<Mmike> neki dan se seto s detetom vani
<Mmike> i urla se i dere se
<Mmike> i ekipa prolazi oko mene s decom i svi me gledaju
<StrudelMuffin> Kaj su tocno gledali ? "Gle, njegovo dijete ima glasnice" , "O, jos jedan koji lovi pi*ke s rent-a-detetom" ? 
<weshmashian> odokativno godinu, ko sto Å trudl veli
<StrudelMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/FdzGSdp.png << wizards ! 
<StrudelMuffin> Koliko je u 'murici tip uobicajeno velik ( % od ukupnog racuna, ili nekaj drugo) ?
<StrudelMuffin> *napojnica
<StrudelMuffin> Mislim, jel uvijek das neznam , 2%, makar uzeo samo kavu ili zajeo 800$ u restoranu ?
<jelly> televizija me naucila da je %
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: ali koliko posto ? 
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: ti si zivio na kratko u toj smijesnoj zemlji, pomozi 
<Mmike> %
<Mmike> obicno je %
<Mmike> ak si zajeo 800 dolara ocekuje se da ostavis bar 50 dolara
<Mmike> naravno ak nisi zadovoljan ne moras ostavit
<Mmike> tip = to insure proper service
<Mmike> glupost ak se mene pita
<Mmike> al' tak je
<hrvojem> bilo je oko 10% kad sam ja bio prosle godine, ali samo za usluzne djelatnosti, restorani, taxi ...
<hrvojem> Mmike: tamo je to dost bitno, jel ekipa dobije ispod minimalca pa nadopunjuje s tipom do place
<Mmike> da, tak funkceonira
<StrudelMuffin> meni to uzasno ide nakua, da ljudi u stvari od napojnice zive .. 
<jelly> takva im je struktura place
<Mmike> navika
<jelly> veli shef 10% - 15% kako gdje
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: to uracunas u cijenu i basta.  > Ak ne ostavis tip, pitat ce te sto nije bilo u redu, pa neki ostave samo da ne moraju razgovarati
<StrudelMuffin> Sve je to meni jasno, svejedno mi se gadi. 
<jelly> znaci da nisi kulturoloski osvijesten
<StrudelMuffin> Nu, odgovoriste mi. 10-15% .. prokletnici, jos moram racunati nakon kaj se prezderem
<hrvojem> vecina racuna to ima posebno polje za tip, pa napises koliko ces ostavit ako placas karticom
<hrvojem> (ili brojem sobe)
<jelly> when in Rome
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: ako kultura znaci "ja cu te potplatiti, a ti prezivi ako ti klijenti daju milodar" , nisam. Nije da bi tamo jamrao, ali vama se valjda mogu malo pozaliti :_)
<Mmike> StrudelMuffin: ma, stvar navike
<Mmike> ekipi je u kurcu kak kod nas toga nema
<Mmike> jer to znaci da koliko god da se ti trudio uvijek dobijes istu paru
<Mmike> i kao, jadno je :)
<jelly> pa, nije milodar, ti si zadovoljan uslugom i to pokazujes time sto curi das da prezivi
<hrvojem> mislim da se tamo sad isto voditi neka debata da se to skroz makne, dignu cijene 10-15% i gotovo
<StrudelMuffin> Pa, mosh ti i kod nas ostaviti baksis :) 
<StrudelMuffin> Samo kaj se ne smatra obaveznim 
<Mmike> odo se setat s detetom :)
<StrudelMuffin> Aj, lep je dan, i ja bi da mogu
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: to je zapravo postenije, umjesto da das gazdi pa nek on podijeli minimalce, dajes drito radniku koji je obavio posal
<jelly> nezgodna stvar je sto kuhar koji rinta iza ne dobije nist, samo posluga... kak ostaviti tip kuhinji? :-)
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: a ako ne dam ? Taj covjek taj dan nema dovoljno za svoje potrebe jer se nekom sprdlo da ce mu jedan dio zarade biti varijabilan. Uz to, ovo kaj si spomenuo za in-the-back osoblje
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: ak ne das, a svjestan si kulturoloskih implikacija, onda si djubre!
 * jelly isto ima varijabilu
<StrudelMuffin> nda, a nema djubradi dovoljno po cesti :) 
<StrudelMuffin> Iako, bacio si mi za mislit s ovim da bypasam gazdu. 
<jelly> to je zapravo izvrstan test za katolike... ne cini drugome, ne znam kako vec to ide
<StrudelMuffin> Ne pozeli tudjeg zenidbenog druga ? 
 * StrudelMuffin hides
<hrvojem> da samo sto bi to bilo ok da imas barem minimalac, ali vecina nema ni to
<hrvojem> nego ti se racuna da s prosjecnim tipom dodjes do toga :/
<StrudelMuffin> hrvojem: s druge strane, svi imaju besplatnu pravnu pomoc ! ./win-win-win
<hrvojem> hahaha
<StrudelMuffin> Ozbiljno, kao da je bitno ako si gladan, dok god znas da se mozes obratiti svom pravniku :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mozda kanada u nekom trenutku osvoji USA, znam da ce se ispricati 
<weshmashian> thanksgiving u kanadi \o/
<jelly> <pfote> guys, how are chef, puppet & Co called? orchestration systems? configuration management systems? (writing a admin job description) <pfote> petn-randall: frankfurt, germany
<StrudelMuffin> *snort* *giggle* *bookmark*
 * jelly guesses StrudelMuffin does not plan to move to .de for work
<StrudelMuffin> jelly gets kinda boring with rightguessing everything 
<StrudelMuffin> mistake, for once, darn you ! 
<jelly> oh, ECHAN
<jelly> mislijo sam da je #d-o
<StrudelMuffin> :) 
<StrudelMuffin> IPAK JE COVJEK A NE ROBOT ! 
<jelly> ?does not compute  error
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> fakat sam se nahodao
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: gdje si bio?
<SilverSpace> jelly: lubenicari su i tekak crveni 
<jelly> a sto je za zutim lubenicama
<jelly> sa*
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: setao netjaka 
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=yellow+watermelon&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=EgxcUuH3DrSK4gTh0IG4BA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1337&bih=943&dpr=1
<SilverSpace> od 13:30 pa do sad 
<calmpitbull> dobro
<SilverSpace> jelly: hibrid :)
<jelly> rasizam, vidjet ces kad nam zuti budu shefovi
<weshmashian> rammstein je jos smjesniji kad pocnu svoje stvari na englesom pjevat
<SilverSpace> ovi faat ne znaju kaj rade http://www.jutarnji.hr/ucinci-clanstva-grcic-otkrio-koliko-ce-hrvatska-dobiti--a-koliko-novca-uplatiti-europskoj-uniji/1132788/
<weshmashian> cek, jos smo uvijek u EU?
<jelly> weshmashian: nece nas pustiti vani tak lako
<jelly> ak su .es i .gr u EU
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti hodas a ja sam si danas uzel 1 tjedan freeleticsa....pa da vidim
<weshmashian> bummer
<calmpitbull> weshmashian: to ide meni?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: hehe
<calmpitbull> Ima netko iskon da kupi tablet 
<jelly> hahah
<calmpitbull> nis onda idem na terasu trenkat :)
<weshmashian> calmpitbull: ha?
 * weshmashian ne vjeruje kako razlicito slozena mogu biti dva servera u istom 'clusteru' koji vrte iste sajtove...
<Mmike> weshmashian: zato ce puppet to sad sve popravit :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: mrmlj
<weshmashian> nece
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> moram kemijat
<weshmashian> ili im rec da su blesavi :)
<jelly> ili rsyncat jedan na drugi pa nek crkne 
<weshmashian> vec se rysnca... hm, cek, idem ubit nekog :)
<jelly> mislim, server
<Mmike> ptit ber od cokse je uzas
<jelly> a coksa sa keksom?
<weshmashian> ta je fina
<jelly> SVA CUDA SVIJETA
<calmpitbull> Mmike: Ptit ber je sa coksom ili bez nje katastrofa
<Mmike> nah, ovaj bez nje je ok :)
<Mmike> budi uspomene :D
<calmpitbull> uspomene na putar :)
<Mmike> da :)
<obruT> i tak.. eto, mazno zeni kreditnu i uzo si vps na hetzneru
<weshmashian> \o/
<Mmike> ne na hecneru
<Mmike> nenene
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> digitalocean
<Mmike> jeftinije a bolje
<obruT> sad mi kazes !
<obruT> a pito sam prije mjesec dva :PPP
<obruT> ijao, samo 5$ !!!
<obruT> nist, zenina kartica je jos uvijek kod mene :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 5 dolara
<Mmike> a imas ssd storage
<Mmike> na hecneru na virtualkama imas oko 300njak iopsa
<Mmike> do 50ak
<Mmike> ovisi koliko su nagazene
<Mmike> na diggitalousnu imas oko 5k
<obruT> ne znam u cemu je catch kod digitaloceana.. fakat odudara po cijeni
<obruT> sigurno ga NSA vrti i prati sve podatke :P
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> fakat :D
<obruT> radije da me prati Stasi nego NSA :)
<obruT> ne znam dal da idem pitat susjeda ispod jel mu ruzi moj trenazer :) sad sam prvi put u ovom stanu odvalio trening, ne znam jel ovaj dolje popizdio il nije nist cuo :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nego kaj da ruzis
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i moj orbitek ruzi
<obruT> orbitrek ? :)
<obruT> nije li to za gospođe ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: super stvar :)
 * Mmike je roko po orbitreku
<Mmike> i sjebo si zglobove
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo po starom bodovanju Vettel bi vec bio prvak u japanu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kak 
<SilverSpace> na steperu sjebes zglobove 
<SilverSpace> orbitek si pomazes rukama i imas kruzne pokrete
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, moram te upoznat s akompicem svojim
<Mmike> lik voli vettela jos vise neg ti
<SilverSpace> kaze Newey da ce bolid za 2014 bit najruzniji do sad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam oduvjek navijao za vozaca nikada me ekipe bas nisu zanimale
<SilverSpace> malo sam vise preferirao od ekipa mcLaren
<Mmike> f1 je ekipa
<Mmike> sam vozac nema smisla
<Mmike> vettel i je prvak jer je u RBu
<Mmike> da je slucajno u bilo cem drugom bio bi drek prvak
<Mmike> http://deadspin.com/lewis-hamilton-plays-with-his-balls-shakes-sebastian-v-1444410640/@matthardigree
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> hm pa naravno da je ekipa ali ne mislim u tom smislu 
<SilverSpace> ne preferiram ekipe 
<SilverSpace> koliko znas da sam ja za vettela poceo navijati od prve utrke 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad je u TR poceo pokazivati ida zna 
<SilverSpace> od cega novinari naprave vijest 
<obruT> jeeee ! osvojio sam lutriju !
<obruT> Vaša email adresa je nasumično odabrano kao pobjednika GB£700,000.00 (Sedam Stotina Tisuća Funta)
<obruT> bogat sam !
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mail pocinje s: Draga Pobjednika,
<SilverSpace> koliko moras platit da bi dobio
<obruT> ne pise, moram kontaktirat njihovog casnika...
<obruT> sad razmisljam dal da ih idem zajebavat ili ne :)
<obruT> sto se dogadja kad neki domain registrar crkne ? tipa neka domaca firma koja je ovlasteni registrar od strane nekog tld registrara ?
<SilverSpace> koliko se moze dobiti za stari R60
<SilverSpace> 1.599,00 za bateriju 
<SilverSpace> uh
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-15
<calmpitbull_> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<StrudelMuffin> Ono kad odmah izjutra rijesis neke tickete i osjecas se kao da si doprinjeo da svijet bude bolje mjesto .. not :)
<calmpitbull_> ne kuzim tu foru izbaci me onda me reconnecta pod drugim imenom...a staro ime vidim kao da je connectano?
<calmpitbull_> calmpitbull: ej
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: imas neki timeout izmedju onog kad te tvoj klijent odjebe, i onog kad irc server prizna da si tajmautao 
<calmpitbull_> bas citam...al hvala
<StrudelMuffin> Yo dawg, i've heard you like timeouts so we've put'd a timeout in your timeoput
<StrudelMuffin> Inception ?!
<StrudelMuffin> Imam neki osjecaj u zelucu da danas bolje da ne otvaram newse, obruT, kaj ima na comp.software ? :)
<calmpitbull_> pitanje: buduci da se svi tu vise manje bavite sa serverima...koji distroti su najvise zastupljeni u serverskom svijetu
<obruT> StrudelMuffin: nist pametno, vaso pita za tebe ? :P
<calmpitbull_> StrudelMuffin: buduci da nisam nasel strudel u kuhinji sam si spekel kajganu
<StrudelMuffin> obruT: za kaj mu je danas MS kriv ? Globalno zagrijavanje ? :D
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: da mi ej sad kajganu od 4-8 jaja, malo speka i sitno narezanog luka i paprike, pa malo zacina gore i *fapfap* uff
<calmpitbull_> 4-8 jaja are u American??
<obruT> calmpitbull_: koliko bi ti ?
<calmpitbull_> 2-3
<obruT> pa meni je bilo normalno roknut 8 jaja :)
<calmpitbull_> damn
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: imam umalo 90kg i ne jedem 5x dnevno, pa kad jedem - jedem 
<StrudelMuffin> if 4 jaja than add puno kruha, if 8 jaja than add puno kruha too 
<calmpitbull_> ja imam 99 kg --skinu 10kg ;)
<StrudelMuffin> o0o0o
<calmpitbull_> ja ne jedem kruh vec par godina
<calmpitbull_> osim ako ga radim sam
<calmpitbull_> a i to je onda jecmeno brasno i intergralno (old school)
<StrudelMuffin> Mi i delamo i sami radimo, ovisi koliko sam sjeban umorom do trenutka kad dodje jeftinija struja :) Ako zalegnem prije 22 - sutra se kupuje kruh :)
<StrudelMuffin> *kupujemo i sami radimo 
<calmpitbull_> mi ne kupujemo
<StrudelMuffin> Ja bi bio najsretniji da se i sam mogu tako disciplinirati
<calmpitbull_> StrudelMuffin: pa mozes samo si ljen
<StrudelMuffin> nisam, samo kronicno umoran. Gle danas, mali me zbudil prvo u 1, pa u 4, probudio sam se za posel i sranja u 5 , dok dodje 22 vec vjerojatno lezim 
<calmpitbull_> heheh
<StrudelMuffin> **5:30
<calmpitbull_> eeee vidis imas djete...ljepo u kolica pa trcat
<calmpitbull_> lik na maratonu sa djetetom u kolicima
<calmpitbull_> i japanac sa kamerom na glavi i japankama na nogama
<StrudelMuffin> Trcat' ? Da ponovim tiradu o umoru ? :) Idem se setat s malim nakon posla, ali da bi trcali bi ga vjerojatno morao nositi ( 2 godine ima ), to nisam u stanju :) 
<StrudelMuffin> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1380049_10201615771187969_2141530694_n.jpg
<calmpitbull_> onda probaj sa dijetom----jel ti upce zelis skunit kile ili o cem mi pricamo?
<obruT> StrudelMuffin: dete u ruksak i na sljeme
<calmpitbull__> pa da
<api984-home> obruT: lol.... haha
<StrudelMuffin> Picku*a*er, nitko me nece naputiti da otmem Mmikea i odem neko meso jest' , nego me svi teraju bezat' :)
<calmpitbull__> heheh
<api984-home> :D
<calmpitbull> pa moze se jest meso samo bez krumpaca
<jelly-home> blasfemija
<StrudelMuffin> Dear god, napomenuo bih da NISAM debel i to kaj se Vi morate pazit' kombinacija hrane, ne znaci da moram i ja :) 
<api984-home> http://news.hitb.org/content/backdoor-found-d-link-router-firmware-code
<calmpitbull> StrudelMuffin: pa nemam pojma upoce kako smo dosli do toga da si ti debel???
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull: kaj mi onda branis da kombiniram meso i krumpir ! :) 
<api984-home> ti boga kaj ste gladni... :D
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: sram me reci da sam vec 2x doruckovao od 05 do sad :) 
<calmpitbull> :)
<StrudelMuffin> Mogao bi nekaj gricnuti .. brijem da je kava kriva, sve je razgradila :)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: ja jos nisam nis jef.. samo 2 kafe
<calmpitbull> nadam se da je bilo i tu StrudelMuffin-a
<api984-home> mogli bi neki rostilj svi nabacit...
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: krivi su ovi na #debian-offtopic , jednom sam dao naslutiti da ne jedem na poslu jer se gojim, pa su rekli da mi to ni dobro. Moras starjesine slusat' :)
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: moze rostilj ! Rajshe nego poslovicna skupljanja po medi i rupama u koje mi se neide :)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: hehe. E da samo da nam dojde sunce... daš je veni pa ne moremo nič .... :D
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: i pekel i jel sam i pri gorem :) 
<api984-home> :D
<api984-home> hebemu kisu spi mi se... ni koncentracije za delat nekaj konkretniga na kompu.... 
<obruT> api984-home: ma svi ti routeri/iad-ovi/stovec imaju backdoorove... ja sam sve svoje kante u kucnoj mrezi zastitio koliko mogu od svog IAD-a :)
<api984-home> obruT: zanimljivo yup yup... uvijek nesto ..... brazilci su mi najbolji po pitanju routera
<obruT> api984-home: najzanimljivije mi je ono otkrice za cisco ip telefone... doslovno mozes remotely ukljucit mikrofon i prisluskivat sto se prica u sobi :P
<obruT> nabijem ih
<obruT> (trebam li reci da imam 3 ciscota na stolu) :P
<StrudelMuffin> meni su brazilke najbolje po pitanju dekoracija intimnih zona 
<obruT> StrudelMuffin: a brazilci ? :)
<StrudelMuffin> obruT: i'll pass 
<api984-home> obruT: super fora... brazilci imaju neke openssh routere... bez beda ssh tunel i hidean...
<api984-home> neka vrsta wifi/wimaxa 
<StrudelMuffin> FU mathlab .. http://i.imgur.com/UlsFWfY.png
<calmpitbull> sagemath
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: lol
<Mmike> Fo-Da-Hotr!
<StrudelMuffin> Mmike: kaj nije fos-du-rah ili taknekaj ? 
<StrudelMuffin> http://i.imgur.com/fTqLr.gif
<Mmike> neznam kaj je to :)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: odlicna!!
<api984-home> :D
<StrudelMuffin> Nda, nit imas windowse vrijedne spomena, nit igras igre s grafikom. To je neki Skyrim kuapalac , urlik zmaja ili taknekaj 
<StrudelMuffin> Zna li tko jel debianov dnsmasq na wheezyu ima kakvih problema u radu ? Imam u istom mreznom segmentu dva ureda, ured koji je na istom switchu kao i gateway nema problema, a drugi (samo jedan hop dalje) nekad ne resolva dns upite, vidim da paketi s upitima ni ne dodju do gatewaya. Sav hardver, ukljucujuc kablove sam vec zamijenio.
<StrudelMuffin> Problem se pojavljuje u random intervalima i ne mogu reproducirati po volji 
<StrudelMuffin> "hop vise" koji drugi ured ima je nekakav dumb switch koji sam takodjer zamijenio, bez promjena
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: sve linux ili... doma imam dnsmasq startan 
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: stvar nije ovisna o OS-u, desilo mi se i na dozama, i na ?nixu, i na androidima
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: zasad mi se nije blesavio previse.... dnsmasq i bind imam paralelno na 2 ipa / server. pingabilni? nslookup?
<StrudelMuffin> Manifestiralo se nakon kaj sam IpCop zamijenio debianom s dnsmasq-om i squidom, tako da sam poprilicno siguran da je do toga. Squid iskljucujem jer se problem pojavljuje i ako bypasam squid
<api984-home> routing tablica ok?
<api984-home> nsswitch stavio dns ispred?
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: sve kaj sam mogao provjeriti je ok, problem se pojavi na random ( u 12:00 nemrem na gugl, u 12:00:15 mogu )
<api984-home> dnsmasq neki debug log
<StrudelMuffin> erm, mozes preformulirati "nsswitch stavio dns ispred?"
<api984-home> da vidis dali ima neki timeout
<StrudelMuffin> nemam kaj debugirati kad mi log veli da query nije ni dosao do njega, nekak mi se vidi da se servis zablesa u nekom trenutku 
<api984-home> unutar nsswitch.conf imas dns resolution order
<api984-home> katkad blesavi i ne lovi DNS.. uvijek stavim dns ispred zbog internih domena za testing.
<api984-home> kad nece da resolva
<StrudelMuffin> to nisam dirao, cek da pejstbinam 
<api984-home> hosts:          files dns mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<api984-home> hosts: dns files  <- dovoljno po meni
<StrudelMuffin> http://paste.debian.net/57782/
<api984-home> mozes i okrenut na dns files.
<StrudelMuffin> hmm, aj, probat cu zamijeniti redoslijed. Iako, cini mi se u redu da prvo pogleda fajlu (radi lokalnog resolvanja) 
<api984-home> prvo da resolva pa tada neka gleda hosts fajlu... ali ben bi trebalo i def radit
<api984-home> lupis ping da vidim dali je ok. nakon toga host naredbu da vidis dali ide brze
<api984-home> host mypc.someinternal.lan
<api984-home> ako je unutar dns.a
<api984-home> nmblookup isto mozes probat ako je netbios otvoren
<StrudelMuffin> moram se ponoviti, u 'blizem' segmentu nemam uopce taj problem, tek u onom udaljenijem. tak da nisam siguran kak debugirati. Mogu cekati sat-dva da se manifestira 
<StrudelMuffin> (u onom udaljenijem segmentu)
<api984-home> moze neka shema..... 
<StrudelMuffin> moze, samo da vidim di da sliku aploudam :) 
<api984-home> dvije lokacije isti subnet ili dvije prostorije
<StrudelMuffin> dvije lokacije (prizemlje, 2 kat) , isti mrezni segment, interkonekcija preko switcheva
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: ovo je ok
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: klasika
<api984-home> UTP krimpan ?
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: sav hardver, ukljucujuc kablovinje, je zamijenjen. Isto i s rucno radjenim i kupljenim kablovima 
<api984-home> ok oni UTP (vertikale) su krimpani po pravilu - raspored parica je ok?
<api984-home> nesto tipa BN N BZ P BP Z BS S..... 
<StrudelMuffin> kaj se tog tice, stvar je bez d**anja po kablovima radila prije nego sam promijenio gateway OS
<api984-home> ok
<api984-home> samo check
<StrudelMuffin> *d**anja po regleti :)
<api984-home> hehehe
<StrudelMuffin> idem vidjet kaj mi se s gimpom desilo, jos nisam shemu uploadao 
<api984-home> probaj DIA
<StrudelMuffin> Na 'dozama sam :) 
<StrudelMuffin> exportao sam vxd u jpg, sad ocu sa slike maknut ime firme i nemrem sejvat, daj mi koji tren
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: ok
<StrudelMuffin> idem rebootat ovo g**no, brijem da mi nema druge :) brb
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: pomalo. no rush
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: pogldaj dmesg, syslog dali firewall steka itd.. 
<api984-home> unutar var log naravno... naci ces nest
<calmpitbull> postoji mogucnost prebacivanja os sa hdd na ssd bez ponovne instalacije
<jelly> jel to pitanje ili tvrdnja?
<jelly> da, iskopiras sve, popravis boot loader i fstab, i vozi
<calmpitbull> jelly: znaci moze se
<BotaniCar|2> jebate , sto su ti windowsi temeljiti u azuriranju, kavu sam popio
<BotaniCar|2> api984-home:http://i41.tinypic.com/1415b7o.jpg je segment s problemom, mrezu dobija od http://i43.tinypic.com/23mkdcm.jpg , nemre puno jednostavnije :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Ono sto bi moglo biti je da na izvornom segmentu u isti switch s svim drugim imam upiknut t-htov cisco koji provajda ip telefoniju , moguce je da imam nekakve L2/L3 kolizije 
<jelly> zasto je prizemlje u oblaku? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam doma s visiom, pa sam morao docarati :) A,i, sanjari rade dolje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> s tim da , to se ne vidi, prizemlje ne koristi svoj DSL, to je failover
<BotaniCar|2> enivej, jelly, nisam te htio poimence gnjaviti, ima dnsmasq kakvih prijavljenih bugova (wheezy verzija) ? 
<jelly> pojma, ne koristim ga eksplicitno nigdje
<BotaniCar|2> kaj velis da ga zamijenim bindom i dobrim rulesetom za forwardanje, ili da trazim problem drugdje ? 
<jelly> pojma, ne koristim ga eksplicitno nigdje
<BotaniCar|2> *giggle*
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, ovo kaj mi visio overlapa konekcije ce me ispizditi :)
<jelly> tak je valjda i kablovinje zapleteno IRL
<BotaniCar|2> Da ikom pokazem kak mi to izgleda, spljuskal bi me. 
<BotaniCar|2> ( wiring, jel)
<BotaniCar|2> sad bu mi mreza pukla jer bi se i virtualbox htio azurirati .. oh,what a day
<Mmike> calmpitbull: moze se, ja 1001 put to napravio
<Mmike> calmpitbull: doslovno prekopiras sve
<jelly> i pazis na hardlinkove, sparse fajlove, numericke uide i gide
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ja sam ovako nekako: 1) spojio stari i novi hard u komp, 2) butnijo s USBa sysrescuecd (ne volim ubuntu live cd jer je glomazan spor jadan i nikakav), 3) cp -a svega sa starog na novi disk, 4) chrootao se u skopiranu instalaciju u novom disku, rekao tamo 'grub-install /dev/di-mi-je-vec-novi-disk' (prije toga ces mozda morat mountat /proc /sys /dev i ina sranja van chroota), 4) rebootao
<Mmike> u biti nisam cp koristio nego rsync
<Mmike> iako cp -a bi moro bit ok isto
<StrudelMuffin> Eto, ni 45 minuta da se vratim u virtualku :)
<StrudelMuffin> Ste mi nasli rjesenje problema ? :)
<Mmike> bot, koji je bio problem?
<StrudelMuffin> MmikeT_: si videl slike koje sam linkal iznad ? Segment 'prizemlje' nakon zamjene gateway softvera ponekad nemre resolvat DNS upite. Hardver je sav zamijenjen, i segment '2 kat' nema taj problem
<StrudelMuffin> gejtvej je prije bio ipcop, sad je wheezy s dnsmasq-om
<StrudelMuffin> Nemrem ljudima rusiti mrezu da vratim ipcop za probu 
<calmpitbull> Mmike:hvala
<StrudelMuffin> kad nemrem resolvat,onda do gejtveja upit ni ne dodje ( ovo uzmiet s zrnom soli, feedback dobijem od ljudi s kasnjenjem,pa mi je pretraga logova tak-tak)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: pogledao sheme
<StrudelMuffin> i zakljucio da nemas kaj puno videt, jelda ? :) 
<api984-home> skoro. prizemlje takoder ima DSL modem po ovome
<StrudelMuffin> Mislim , uploadao sam forme radi, bottom line je da je isti layout radio prije zamjene GW OSa
<api984-home> 2 kat ima dsl sa GW
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: ima, taj DSL je failover ako se ovaj gore strga, inace nije u upotrebi
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: ok. na mreži nema 2 DHCP servera koji se tuku
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: nema. 
<api984-home> mreza je ok spojena tako da bi sve trebalo biti pingable
<StrudelMuffin> postoji mogucnost nekakvih kolizija s CISCOm na drugom katu, no to je t-ht uredjaj i ni ne vidim konfiguraciju 
<api984-home> bez obzira na zamjenu trebalo bi ukljuciti debug dnsmasq kad pocne pucat za DNS resolving
<api984-home> DNS server ide preko dnsmasq
<api984-home> dali si stavio u konfi za dnsmasq da forwarda DNS na neki upstream server
<StrudelMuffin> ceksec, stavit cu dnsmasq.conf nekam 
<api984-home> pc -> GS os Dns -> upstream dns
<StrudelMuffin> da
<api984-home> IP telefoni imaju fiksni IP obzirom da je tht telefonija na istom sw za lan?
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: to ne znam, pred 10 dana sam poslao upit korisnickoj podrsci, jos nista. 
<StrudelMuffin> http://paste.debian.net/57800/
<StrudelMuffin> (dnsmasq.conf)
<api984-home> jer telefoni moraju dobivat neki ip nekako (dhcp)?, a zakaceni su skupa na LAN sa računalima na istom sw
<api984-home> sek da vidim konfu
<StrudelMuffin> api984-home: u principu ne moraju, imaju fiksirane adrese. U to sam siguran jer sam ih ja fiksirao. Njihov subnet je odvojen.
<api984-home> ok thanks
<StrudelMuffin> nda, uz dnsmasq.conf, u resolv.conf na GW masini je dodan lokalni IP gatewaya, kao i 3rd party DNS-ovi, takodjer ne bi smjelo biti problematicno jer bi se problem manifestirao u oba segmenta
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: pogledao. cita iz resolv.conf dns defautno. pri kraju dodana ona custom konfa na dnu za interface i listen address na 127.0.0.1
<api984-home> sta je prema uputama gore ok
<StrudelMuffin> da
<api984-home> 2 eth ifa
<StrudelMuffin> ae
<api984-home> eth0 i eth1 koji serva dhcp pool
<api984-home> ostalo je zakomentirano sto tehn. radi default konfu
<StrudelMuffin> Da, konfa da ne moze dosadnija
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: u konfi ne vidim nista sta mi mogo predlozit za promjenu
<api984-home> eth0 je na adslu spojen
<api984-home> eth1 na sw
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: eth0 dize pppoe  + firewall
<StrudelMuffin> Ma, velim ti da je ili bug, ili neka kolizija. Bilo kakvo drugo objasnjenje bi znacilo da mi cijela mreza ima problem.
<StrudelMuffin> A ne znam vise kojom nogom koga da shutnem u thtu da mi odgovore na upit oko CISCOa
<StrudelMuffin> to mi je jos jedina misterija 
<api984-home> wirehsark na kompu pokrenes di kenja mreza?
<api984-home> da vidis di zapinje
<api984-home> ssh s laptopom na gw i tail -f logova
<api984-home> da vidis kad pocne lomit sta se desava
<api984-home> multitasking paralelno... mislim da napamet ne mozemo nist previse
<StrudelMuffin> stvar je u tom da imam i drugog posla, sjedim u segmentu u kojem nemam problema, u segmentu u kojem imam se problem pojavi jednom u 2h (ako). Jedino da se sjednem u drugi ured (nemam gdje) i tamo napravim kak si napisao. 
<StrudelMuffin> E, zato je moje inicijalno pitanje bilo samo da li dnsmasq ima kakvih bugova u zadnje vrijeme , sve drugo zahtijeva nesto sto nemam :)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: koristim na na centosu.. nemam problema s dnsmasq
<StrudelMuffin> (y) :) Thx 
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: jos sam ceprkao po nj dosta...
<api984-home> ako mi nest jebe doma tada mi firewall pukne tu i tamo
<api984-home> i to mi se desilo kad sam radio yum update LOL
<StrudelMuffin> Imas centos, nahebat ces prije ili poslije :)
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: radi lipo. nije da minjam previse stvari po nj
<api984-home> sve custom kad triba... bar dela... 
<StrudelMuffin> Ja imam samo horor price :) Je da sam za 1/2 njih sam kriv, ali druga polovica .. 
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: ista pasta mi je koja je distra,, navikao na sve
<StrudelMuffin> Ma, nazivno je i meni isto, ali od sveg kaj vrtim mi se samo centosi trgaju,iritantno je :) 
<api984-home> StrudelMuffin: tribali bi biti stable po meni.... svaka distra znala strgat se.... ovisi kaj delas po nj. uvik nesto.... ali zato pomalo minjat i restart :D
<StrudelMuffin> Hehe , lijepo zvuci 'na papiru' :)
<api984-home> uspio sam strgat gnome,xfce itd.... samo awesome radi kako treba
<StrudelMuffin> Nemam grafiku nigdje :) 
<api984-home> na desktopu .. nemam win
<StrudelMuffin> Na desktopu imam debian :) 
<api984-home> di ja ta klopa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<pkiller> kako administriraš server... preko obicnog ssh-a ili imas neki tmux ili cak awesome preko NX-a?
<pkiller> StrudelMuffin... :/
<StrudelMuffin> Cijeli dan rokam po narodnim novinama. Sistemska administracija za pozeljet' 
<StrudelMuffin> pkiller: nikad nemam 45 sessiona otvoreih pa mi je obicni SSH ok, da bas zagusti bi TMUX upalio
<pkiller> ja sam sad otkrio byobu pa mi je fora... ali i to što kažeš tko ima vremena :)
<StrudelMuffin> Ma nije samo to, nego nemam upotrebnu svrhu. Nemrem intelektualno provariti 30 istovremenih stvari, pa ni ne radim toliko stvari istovremeno. Posljedicno ne trebam 450 ekrana otvorenih. Kom treba .. 
<StrudelMuffin> byobu lepo zgleda, koliko sam vidio
<rsedak> Jutro
<StrudelMuffin> o/ 
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> apache-top.py
<ivoks> nesto sto sam zelio cijelo desetljece :)
<ivoks> ne apachetop, vec apache-top.py
<StrudelMuffin> Bolje da si neku vrhunsku pi*ku docekao nakon cijelog desetljeca .. ili deckica, kaj ti vec pashe :) 
<obruT> +1
<StrudelMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4LRY_qCapA
<datase> StrudelMuffin: Title: Prazna Lepinja - DANASUTRA [Full Album], Views: 3947, Rating: 99.05882%
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> same bedastoce
<jelly> Subject: Kraj podrške za Windows XP i Office 2003
<jelly> Poštovani, samo smo pola godine udaljeni od travnja 2014., kada istječe opća podrška za proizvode Windows XP, Office 2003 i Internet Explorer IE6.
<jelly> IE6?  Fala kcu
<jelly> xp, je, pak imao jako jako dobar životni vijek
<StrudelMuffin> Ja neznam zakaj sam sam svoj najgori neprijatelj .. ponekad kod posebno napornih klijenata odem na FB i upisem ime i prezime doticnih .. ne znam jel gore kad me doceka neki akrap, ili uberpi*ka .. 
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: pa i IE je imao jako jako dobar zivotni vijek .. ako "dobar" uzmes uvjetno :) 
<jelly> uberkrap?
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: dūg, da
<StrudelMuffin> :D
 * jelly voli Compose tipku
<StrudelMuffin> Kad imas :( 
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/996955_651578958205822_17863870_n.jpg
<jelly> pitam se kak su izmjerili > rizik od zaraze štetnim programima u sustavu Windows XP 21 je put veći nego u sustavu Windows 8.
<jelly> oh well, ne gine mi prelaz na 7icu u virtualki
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: pa oni bar znaju od cega su 'noviji' 'dowsi patchanjem zasticeni, a ovi drugi nisu. Zakljucujem da XP<>Win8 imaju razliku od 21 patcha  </flawed_logic>
<jelly> ne, 21 _puta_ vise poznatih rupa
<jelly> (a MS zna za sve prijavljene rupe koje jos nisu pokrpali)
<jelly> pitam se dal ESXi 5.1 podržava osmicu 
<StrudelMuffin> morao sam chmodati resolv.conf na makini, neki dzavo mu se desi po svakom rebootu i imam najnevjerojatnije unose tamo :D
<StrudelMuffin> sad nitko nemre nish :D
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: /msg dpkg override dns
<StrudelMuffin> thx!
<jelly> ak je debianuša
<StrudelMuffin> je, i vec sam prependao. 
<StrudelMuffin> btw, jelly: Windows 8 / Windows Server 2012 is fully supported for ESXi 5.5/5.1 and ESXi 5.0 U1 and ESXi 5.0 U2.
<jelly> sta mislis zasto smo upgradeali...
<jelly> (za 2012)
<StrudelMuffin> Jer imate novaca
<jelly> ne, cijena je ista 
<StrudelMuffin> Cek, nadogradnja vmwareta koja vas nije kostala ni eurocenta ? *gasp*
<jelly> windowsasi vec godinu dana placu da bi dizali 2012
<StrudelMuffin> Netko je nekaj sjebal :D
<StrudelMuffin> 2012ica mi je skoro k'o debian .. postavil sam ju, radi, i kaj sad :) 
<StrudelMuffin> I, moram reci da je uzasno ruzno sucelje, ali kak imam powershell, vise ni ne gledam 
<jelly> StrudelMuffin: ugovor o odrzavanju i godisnji support je potpisan puno ranije, upgradei takvih stvari su skoro uvijek besplatni
<StrudelMuffin> e, sta ti je pravo $preduzeche
<jelly> to samo djubretarski vendori pokusavaju tipa apple naplacuju svaki novi rilis
<StrudelMuffin> vu-hu, na 4 servera mi se disk warning upalio - na 20% praznog sam .. 
<jelly> ups, recenicna papazjanija
<StrudelMuffin> !addtopic <jelly> to samo djubretarski vendori pokusavaju tipa apple naplacuju svaki novi rilis
<jelly> Parallels se vrlo slicno ponasa.
<StrudelMuffin> IR underZtand
<jelly> a ovi drugi koji te oderu unaprijed su svi redom pristojni i uljudni :-)
<StrudelMuffin> kaj radite vi opce s paralelsima, reselate onaj njihov pandan cpanelu, ili ? 
<jelly> web hosting, plesk
<StrudelMuffin> da, na to sam mislio. Se cesto trga taj drek ? 
<StrudelMuffin> ja sam znao skoro-pa-plakat zbog cpanela
<jelly> plesk je ok.
<jelly> ima posla nakon upgradea, ali nista katastrofalno
<jelly> or virtuozzota smo odustali, nepouzdano i s obzirom na #$@% support, tesko debuggirati
<jelly> steta, jer kontejneri su mi u principu vrlo simpaticna ideja
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo windoze kanal :)
<StrudelMuffin> Nisam nikad prckal po virtuozu :( 
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: mi smo samo cijepljeni od iskljucivosti :) 
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/995224_10151918395288416_1477436794_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> pitam se dali da nadogradujem ubuntu na laptop
<SilverSpace> na verziju novu
<jelly> ne
<StrudelMuffin> Kaj je Ubuntu > laptop podrzan migracijski scenario ? I, di si daunlodao laptop ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<StrudelMuffin> Joj, SilverSpace NHF al sjetio sam te se neki dan kad se moja shefica domislila da bi njena kcer mogla pisati/prevoditi tehnicku dokumentaciju. Curka je , naravno, diplomirala psihologiju :) 
<StrudelMuffin> Zavrsilo je tak da sam pola onog kaj je pisala/prevodila imal u skype chatu :D
<jelly> R60 se prodaje po 1k2 kn u njuskalu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NwWDx7
<SilverSpace> jelly: da gledao sam 
<SilverSpace> ovaj od frenda je dosta u komi izgleda 
<jelly> kaj, uz laptop dajes i pipu i zeleno?
<SilverSpace> ram ili mozda i ploca i baterija 
<jelly> ploca hasha?
<StrudelMuffin> hmm, bas gledam pershum :) 
<StrudelMuffin> *pershun
<StrudelMuffin> i'd tap that 
<SilverSpace> :)
<StrudelMuffin> http://www.index.hr/images2/sharf_15102013_telegraf.jpg
<StrudelMuffin> E'o ga, RH je prva skupila dovoljno potpisa za temeljni dohodak ( https://ec.europa.eu/citizens-initiative/REQ-ECI-2012-000028/public/map.do ) .. steta kaj nemamo para da i provedemo to 
<jelly> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ISSia8AAv_w/Sf-1e0PJZEI/AAAAAAAAApU/spl_2g-o0A0/s400/screw-taiwan.jpg
<StrudelMuffin> Nda, Taiwan, zemlja u kojoj 'djevojcice' imaju 'koplja' :)
<jelly> vidjela žaba da se konj potkiva
<jelly> drugo je referendum u .ch gdje je to ostvarivo
<StrudelMuffin> Da. Ja sam fakat za to, ali .. Bo(n)g te pita hoce li i u .ch to prezivjeti test vremena 
<StrudelMuffin> (ako prodje referendim)
<SilverSpace> rpi se uopce ne isplati kupiti bolje android u linksu my gica(600kn) jeftinije te dode nego rpi
<SilverSpace> a deset puta je bolji 
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: kak mislis bolji ? 
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1378353_564867880252911_2017144081_n.png
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: pa bolji vise rama dvoglavi proc bolja graficka i sve dobijes u kutiji 
<SilverSpace> rpi goli na vrata 380kn 
<StrudelMuffin> nisam siguran da su RP i taj 'droid dizajnirali s istim ciljevima na umu. 
<SilverSpace> nalajanje SD kartica hdmi kabel kuciste sve to moras dodatno okupit za rpi
<SilverSpace> nalajanje/napajanje
<jelly> mygica ne vrti linux, RK SoCevi su skroz zatvoreni
<SilverSpace> ok to stoji ali meni ni ne treba za htpc
<StrudelMuffin> A,velim, SilverSpace .. nisu RP zamisljali da zamijeni Android TVbox (iako moze)
<jelly> SilverSpace: za sta ti treba?
<jelly> prvo to odlucis, onda trazis hardver.  Obrnuto je bacanje novaca
<SilverSpace> ma rpi sam htio imati i kupio bi ga ovak ili onak 
<SilverSpace> samo velim 
<SilverSpace> zavisi o namjeni 
<SilverSpace> fuck sad sam si scp krivi file na krivi server 
<obruT> bolje to nego dobar fajl na krivi server ili krivi fajl na dobar server
<ivoks> kakva glavobolja
<ivoks> dodjem s godisnjeg, a na kraju pozelio da nisam ni isao na godisnji
<obruT> i mene isto glava boli kad sam na godisnjem... zato treba radit non stop jer od posla nikad ne boli glava... samo od dzabalebarenja :P
<ivoks> ma meni je od vracanja s godisnjeg
<ivoks> samo imam duplo vise posla sad
<weshmashian> pa ko je vidio da mali poduzetnici/obrtnici/whatever uzimaju godisnji? pa ne radis u drzavnoj firmi :)
<ivoks> godisnji od jednog klijenta :)
<Mmike> Repeat After Me: ORMs are bad. ORMs are bad. 
<SilverSpace> jebena dosada
<SilverSpace> pred kisu
<weshmashian> Mmike: wai? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesi poceo ucit klinca kak dumpat/importat mysql?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ucim ga piton
 * jelly zove child services
<Mmike> sam ti zovi
<Mmike> reci cu im da bi ga ti ucio perl
<SilverSpace> preko 20 milijuna ljudi gledalo pocetak sezone TWD
<jelly> jel to sta valja od druge sezone dalje?  Prva mi je bila ok, ali sam dalje propustio
<SilverSpace> najavili ovu kao povratak na prvu sezonu napetosti
<SilverSpace> cemo da vidimo :)
<jelly> http://pogledaj.to/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/010.jpg
<SilverSpace> TUŽAN DAN ZA LJUBITELJE GUMENIH MEDVJEDIĆA Umro šef kompanije Haribo Hans Riegel
<SilverSpace> +18 http://www.zootoday.com/pub/21publish/rachel-williams-sexy-boob-bounce-booby.gif
<jelly-home> wtf je rachel williams
<ivoks> o svasta
<ivoks> porez na vozilo... 1000kn
<ivoks> PDV na porez na vozilo 25%, pa je sve skupa 1250
<ivoks> kak mozes PDV staviti na porez?
<ivoks> pa di je tu dodana vrijednost?
<budz0r> LOL
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-16
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: not sure if it's a real question but i've beheaded a few chicken, and maybe 1% of them runed away after. From all the people i know i might count 5 people that can say same. Can you extrapolate the % from that ? :)
<BotaniCar> skoro sam to ispustio na #d-o, ali nema smisla, tamo me jos ne mrze :) 
<StrudelMuffin> mornin'
<StrudelMuffin> Autobus kreće sa stanice, žena trči i viče:"Zaustavite autobus, kasnim na posao!!!"...Putnici se smilovaše i viknuše vozaču da stane...Žena ulazi u autobus:"Hvala Vam mnogo...A sad karte na pregled!" 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zajeban
<StrudelMuffin> na trenutak sam kroz oblake ugledao sunce 
<calmpitbull_> previse droge
<StrudelMuffin> Ma jok, firma je na brdu :)
<calmpitbull_> onda imas pogled na Zagreb?
<MmikePoso> baka i djed imali kucu u sestinama
<MmikePoso> i onda sam znao tamo prespavat nekad :)
<MmikePoso> i onda bi isao od tamo na posao
<MmikePoso> i dignem se oko 7-8, suncano, onak, milina
<MmikePoso> i kak se pocnem spustat u zageb, ulazim u maglu
<MmikePoso> :) 
<ivoks> load average: 16.20, 15.85, 11.66
<ivoks> e, to ja zovem workstation :D
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: dokle god smog ne preuzme horizont
<StrudelMuffin> joj, mmike, ono tvoje partijaliste u Sestinama <3 .. nisam puno put bil, ali kad sam bil .. :)
<StrudelMuffin> Nego, cime osim "w" mogu nadzirati sto drugi korisnici u ovom trenu rade na nekom linux piceku?
<calmpitbull_> StrudelMuffin: kaj ne postoje za to toolsi? wireshark, armitage ? to je vise pitanje neko odgovor :)
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: wireshark ce mi reci kaj ta stanica dela po mrezi, armitage ne znam ni kaj je, guglam :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1391569_531788110242427_213355197_n.jpg
<StrudelMuffin> ivoks: :)))))))))
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: uz to, zanima me kaj delaju na tom piceku, ne zanima me da li gledaju pornice na porngubu ili thehunu, nego da su upalili browser
<calmpitbull_> znaci nekakav live feed
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: ne mora biti live, samo snapshot u zadanom trenutku mi je ok. 
<ivoks> http://www.fullscreenmario.com/
<calmpitbull_> mrzim supermario 
<MmikePoso> calmpitbull_: hvala
<StrudelMuffin> http://www.fullscreenmario.com/
<StrudelMuffin> krivi klipbord :)
<calmpitbull_> MmikePoso: pa ti nisi super
<StrudelMuffin> 31 people like this.
<StrudelMuffin> 5 of 156
<StrudelMuffin> View previous comments
<StrudelMuffin>  
<StrudelMuffin> Sanja Shine @Daniel.N, što se tiče "kola pred konja", sjetio si me na hrvatske ideje kako je npr. Švedska obećana zemlja zato što je socijalna, i eto, ajmo mi biti najsocijalniji ikad i onda ćemo svi lijepo živjeti. A zaboravlja se da je ta zemlja prvo bila industrijska (skoro sve uspješne švedske firme su nastale prije nekih 80 godina i više), pa se na tim temeljima rascvala socijala. A to što u zadnjih 20 godina svaku kri
<StrudelMuffin> zu rješavaju odlaskom u desno (ekonomski desno, ne društveno desno), nema veze. 
<StrudelMuffin> 56 minutes ago · Edited · Like
<StrudelMuffin>  
<StrudelMuffin> Daniel Nikolić Ljudi općenito ne shvaćaju koliko je Hrvatska kasnila u industrijalizaciji, transformaciji poljoprivrede...
<StrudelMuffin>  
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1374806_652047724825612_567694248_n.jpg
<StrudelMuffin> pickumater i ja, isprika za spam
<calmpitbull_> StrudelMuffin: ti bi htio vidjet kaj useri rade bez da oni znaju da se ih nadgleda
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: sto se mene tice, smiju znati. Ali ne bi nista tako invazivno kao kacenje VNC-om na njihov x-session ili nesto slicno
<StrudelMuffin> w mi je ok, pitam ima li nesto 'more verbose'
<calmpitbull_> e bas mene to zanima....znam da mozes gledat kaj oni gledaju na netu..ako su to fotke
<calmpitbull_> ma cekaj postoji ettercap kaj nije da ti onda mozes nac prek toga kaj oni http-jaju
<StrudelMuffin> calmpitbull_: uopce me ne zanima sto rade na mrezi,vec na tom PCu koji nadzirem. Velim, ako gledaju pornice, ne zanima me na kojoj stranici su, nego to da su upalili browser 
<StrudelMuffin> kaj se mreze tice, ne znam kaj bi i gledal osim wiresharka i dobrog seta filtera
<calmpitbull_> samo razmisljam glasno
<jelly> upalili browser # pa, to se vidi u popisu procesa
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: velim, 'w' mi je ok, pitam kaj jos ima slicno
<StrudelMuffin> i mogu ps-at s nekim filtersetom 
<jelly> pstree?
<StrudelMuffin> epada, falalepa jelly ! 
<SilverSpace> yah stimac je sad za sve kriv
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: pa moras priznati da dobrim dijelom i je. Primil se posla koji ne zna delat, nije nikakav autoritet, nije se maknuo na vrijeme. Sad glumi vertikalu nudeci mandat. Kaj to nije napravio cim je skuzio da je u govnima prek glave ?
<SilverSpace> ma da u kujcu
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: sef postavlja radnika a ne radnik sebe 
<ivoks> http://www.muktware.com/2013/10/oracle-attacks-open-source-says-community-developed-code-inferior/15045
<ivoks> steta sto su potrosili tolike milijarde kako bi kupili open source kompanije
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: radnik ne uzme posao koji ne zna raditi (tak bi bar trebalo) , radnik nakon 3 mjeseca veli shefu da je zakljucio da nemre raditi posao .. 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHS_assault_rifle
<ivoks> ovo ce zamijeniti ak-47 u vojsci :)
<ivoks> tko kaze da nista ne proizvodimo ;)
<calmpitbull> dobra je...pa ako pogledas xdm -ke i 9 tactical su jedne od najprodavanijih
<ivoks> opce nije lose
<ivoks> osim strojnica, sve sami radimo
<calmpitbull> pa nije
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milkor_MGL
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HS_2000
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MACS_M3
<calmpitbull> hs je stara xd
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT-20_(rifle)
<ivoks> da, xd koriste razne policije po sadu
<ivoks> i iracka policija
<calmpitbull> tako je iako je cz 75 duty 7 isto tako zastupljena...ja bi cz -09 duty...
<calmpitbull> double action 
<calmpitbull> nis idem stavit juhu kuhat :)
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: takvog radnika jos nisam vidio :)
<MmikePoso> http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=249
<Hrki> jel uopce postoji VGA -> HMDI adapter?
<Hrki> vidim da ima samo obratno
<SilverSpace> pa ne mozes vga pretvorit u digitalni 
<SilverSpace> ali ima vanjski koji kosta 
<SilverSpace> http://www.hiconn.cn/files/SCHH201.jpg
<SilverSpace> too je hdmi to vga
<Hrki> pa taj vanjski
<Hrki> bilo sto da pretvara
<Hrki> vidim samo hdmi 2 vga, a to mi je bezveze
<Hrki> iliti kako da spojim vga laptop sa hdmi only tv-om :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ygdS89
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AHjnRn
<Hrki> pise AUDIO VGA 2 HDMI ? :D
<Hrki> kakav sad crni audio
<SilverSpace> pa kak ces audio na tv
<Hrki> ma ok, mislio sam da je to samo za audioi
<Hrki> jer su naglasili
<Hrki> pa podrazumijeva se da zelim i zvuk :D
<SilverSpace> vga samo sliku prenosi
<SilverSpace> znaci moras i audio iz laptopa upiknut u taj koverter
<SilverSpace> http://pctvcables.com/images/how-to-setup-your-vga-to-hdmi-converter2.jpg
<SilverSpace> evo shema 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: jel sad kuzis
<Hrki> kuzim :D
<Hrki> jos samo da neki ducan u hrvatskoj to ima
<Hrki> treba mi na firmu
<CTCP3> a sta ce ti audio na monitoru
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: kak nisi, pa vidjeli smo se ne jednom 
<Hrki> pa treba mi audio na televizoru
<StrudelMuffin> ono kad ti developeri pokusaju nakalemiti gubitak 3 mjeseca podataka, pa im vratis lopticu i u procesu nadjes jos 2 sranja koja su napravili :)
<StrudelMuffin> HOKAHEI
<StrudelMuffin> ./beer StrudelMuffin
<weshmashian> beer shufflin'
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: lol ma da 
<rut> stigo gateworks :) 
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: moram te pitati, kaj tebi nije normalno shefu reci "Pero, ja to ne znam raditi" ili, ako te vec isforsiraju da ipak to radis, nakon nekog perioda reci "Pero, ja ovo radim lose, sjebat cu i sebe i tebe" ? Meni nagon za samoodrzanjem govori da to moram napraviti, inace cu sjebat' i sebe i firmu :) Zakaj bi u nogometu bilo drugacije ?
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: to kaj si reko sad nije normalno :)
<SilverSpace> dok ne dobijes nogu ne priznas
<StrudelMuffin> Stari moj, ako ne priznam - mogla bi firma propast'  , ako priznam, eventualno necu raditi kaj mi nje posao. 
<StrudelMuffin> Pa gle rezultat u praksi, ovaj nije priznao, repka otisla ukua
<StrudelMuffin> Isto je s firmama
<StrudelMuffin> IVOKS: bi mi dao otkaz da ti kazem da nesto ne znam raditi, ili me eventualno ne bi ni inicijalno zaposlio ? 
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ne bi ti dao otkaz da nesto ne znas raditi
<ivoks> ali bi ti dao otkaz kada to ne bi naucio kroz neko razumno vrijeme, a bitno je za tvoje radno mjesto u firmi
<StrudelMuffin> ivoks: pokusavam reci SilverSpaceu da i u nogometu i u radu treba shefu reci ako nekaj ne znas .. 
<StrudelMuffin> A ovaj mi veli da sam lud i da treba sutit dok ne dobijes otkaz/firma ode ukua
<ivoks> ne znanje nije problem
<ivoks> jer se sve moze nauciti
<ivoks> nepostenje je nesto sto se tesko moze promijeniti
<StrudelMuffin> Jos gore, nepostenje je nesto sto nam guraju kao preporuceni obrazac ponasanja. E,pa ja necu :P
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ljenost!
<MmikePoso> ne zaboravi ljenost
<StrudelMuffin> A ni trener repke ne bi trebao, uvijek sam sportase percipirao kao ljude od morala
<StrudelMuffin> kad sam kreten
<obruT> StrudelMuffin: jel ti to stavljas nogomet i moral u istu recenicu ?
<StrudelMuffin> obruT: moral i sport
<StrudelMuffin> nogomet je bio samo iskra koja me zapalila
<obruT> ma i sport opcenito
<obruT> profesionalni naravno
<obruT> mjesavina business-a i dopinga
<obruT> zato ga i ne pratim, nema smisla
<StrudelMuffin> ti si obruT peder :) Nisam u direktnom kontaktu ni s jednim profesionalnim sportasem s sedmeroznamenkastom placom, ali ovi semiamateri s kojima imam posla svi shtuju i moral i etiku 
<StrudelMuffin> I, razlucimo sport i sportase ! 
<StrudelMuffin> A ti sad velis da su svi lopine i drogashi ! 
<StrudelMuffin> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2013/10/1381606412731.gif
<obruT> oh yeah ! :)
<obruT> vidjao sam takve po tajlandu, cak su i "zgodnije" :)
<StrudelMuffin> :) 
<obruT> kod nekih kad ih vidis fakat pomislis "ma zaboli me sto ima u gacama" :)
<StrudelMuffin> :) 
<ivoks> nogometasi
<ivoks> samo oni mogu ovako nesto izjaviti
<ivoks> Novi privremeni izbornik je Niko Kovač. Njegov izbor nije uvjetovan odlaskom na SP. Mi njega želimo dugoročno za izbornika Hrvatske
<ivoks> pa jel privremeni ili dugorocni?
<calmpitbull> ma zato ja uopce ne gledam nogomet...vec davno je presao granice sporta
<obruT> ja gledam samo ifsc tekme i eventualno neku brdsku biciklisticku etapu zbog krajolika (ne uzbudjujem se previse oko vozaca jer su ionako svi nadrogirani)
<obruT> i opce se fino ne uzbudjujem tko ce pobijedit, tak svejedno
<calmpitbull> ajde ja isto pogledam kakav biciklizam....a daj reci sport gdje likovi nisu nadrogirani
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa, privremeni je
<MmikePoso> al' bi rado da bude dugorocni :)
 * MmikePoso upgradeira samsunga
<MmikePoso> sad cemo vidjet koliko ce se usport
<calmpitbull> koji samsunh
<calmpitbull> ja imam na galaxy II android 4.1.2 i radi identicno ko prije
<SilverSpace> sumrak
<jelly> saga?
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: na daj nisam jos nikog vidio da se svojevoljno maknu bilo to sport politika glede nesposobnost tj. sposobnosti
<SilverSpace> ni firmi u kojim sam radio (ina lutrija i sdk)
<StrudelMuffin> SilverSpace: nemoj se ljutiti, ali prosao sam kroz vise firmi nego ti, iako mozda nemam toliko staza, i najbolje mi je bilo raditi u firmama u kojima ljudima nije bilo bed reci "ne znam" ili "to mi lose ide". To kaj sve nisu takve je samo zalosno, ne znaci da to nije ispravno.
<ivoks> "Neka Šuker ne dovodi javnost u zabludu da je on odlučio tko će biti izbornik. Ja ću vam reći kako je Niko postao izbornik. To je opet Mamić odlučio. I to je jedina fleka na izboru ovog divnog dečka kakav je Niko. Ma znam ja sve pojedinosti, detalje, kako je sve išlo. Kakav, ku*ac Šuker, kakav, ovaj, onaj. Mamić je to već u avionu smislio i sve je radio samo da ne bude drugačije"
<calmpitbull> ovo je jedini sport koji ja gledam :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRzkGpdQdk
<datase> calmpitbull: Title: Female Fitness Motivation - Success is a Journey, Views: 2795243, Rating: 98.52348%
<SilverSpace> StrudelMuffin: mozda/sigurno se to dogada na nizim razinama ali ne i glavonje 
<Hrki> ivoks: tko je to rekao?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ja ovaj http://www.zootoday.com/pub/21publish/rachel-williams-sexy-boob-bounce-booby.gif
<calmpitbull> :)
<ivoks> Hrki: ciro
<Hrki> klaun, pa njega vise ni unuci ne dozivljavaju
<Hrki> sta je taj napravio u nogometu vani?
<ivoks> oh, ti volis mamica? :)
<Hrki> pa mamic je poduzetnik
<Hrki> nije on kriv sto su drugi nesposobni
<ivoks> nije on poduzetnik
<Hrki> nego?
<Hrki> ako je kriminalac zasto mu onda jovanovic nemoze nista?
<ivoks> znas, nekad su i lihvari smatrani poduzetnicima, a svi smo znali da samo iskoristavaju rupe u zakonu
<Hrki> dobro mu je rekao, on je mali mis za njega
<ivoks> to sto iskoristavas rupe u zakonu te ne cini poduzetnikom, vec snalazljivim kriminalcom
<Hrki> to sto neznaju napisati zakon nije njegov problem :D
<Hrki> on samo postuje zakon
<Hrki> a daj mi reci, zasto si tovari ne dofuraju nekog mamica koji bi isto koristio rupe u zakonu?
<Hrki> vidi rijeku, cim je dosao privatnik rasturaju
<Hrki> pa nemoze ti ulica vodit klub
<Hrki> a pogotov ne nesposobna gradska uprava
<Hrki> pa ovaj mamic je sa jednom prodajom nadmasio sve prodaje hnl-a zajedno :D
<Hrki> a kad smo kod lihvara, daj mi reci po cemu su banke bolje???
<Hrki> sto ti oni umjesto batina uzmu kucu?
<jelly> po tome što ti neće prebit noge, da
<Hrki> pa dogovor se treba ispostivati
<jelly> to je bitna prednost
<ivoks> kakve veze tovari ili rijeka imaju s time?
<Hrki> ako se sa lihvarima dogovorist da je kamata 200% onda je to tvoj problem
<Hrki> nikog oni ne lihvare bezveze
<Hrki> jednostavno nemojte se sa njima zajebavat i bok
<Hrki> ili dogovorite bolje uvjete
<Hrki> vidi ovog cigana duda
<Hrki> sad se on nasao srat po mamicu, a da njema nega bi tamo po favelama igrao za biber
<calmpitbull> vec se dugo po favelama ne igra nogomet vec valetudo
<calmpitbull> to je jedini sport favela
<MmikePoso> sumarak
<MmikePoso> Hrki: kak mamic postuje zakon, molim te? :)
<Hrki> a kako ne postuje?
<Mmike> ocemo krenut sukoba interesa
<Hrki> i zasto mu oni sportski inspektori sisaju kitu?
<Mmike> ili cemo krenut od dinama udruge navijaca neprofitne koja mlati paru
<Mmike> ili odakle da krenemo?
<Hrki> zasto ga ne uhite
<Hrki> sta se ceka
<Hrki> meni su dosla odmah na vrata, uskok radi glupe pizdarije
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> to se i ja ne pitam
<Mmike> erm, to se i ja pitam
<Mmike> zasto su meni blokirali racun za 30k kuna poreza koje NISAM duzan platiti, dok tamo nekima oprastaju milijune?
<Mmike> kako to moze?
<Mmike> kakva je to pravda?
<Hrki> ma gle, ja isto ne kuzim ze navijace dinanma
<Hrki> ma ...
<Hrki> u turskoj su predsjednika kluba skinuli golog pred kamerama
<Hrki> ovaj drugi dan dao ostavku
<Hrki> zasto se jednostavno ne sakupi 1000njih i razbiju pedera?
<Hrki> i onak su nabrijani cijelo vrijeme
<Hrki> ili su oni kulturni ljudi?
<SilverSpace> - Eduardo priznao: Nije samo Štimac kriv, nešto je trulo u
<SilverSpace> svlacionici
<Hrki> ma mamic je kriv :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ma mamic je HIV
<SilverSpace> samo uzrok
<Hrki> ja to isto ne kuzim, ti kao dinamovci, svetinja
<Hrki> pa kako to da se nitko nije zrtvovo za klub, kao sto se npr zrtvuju muslimani protiv amera 
<SilverSpace> glupost
<Hrki> pa ta ekipa divljaka recimo moze bez problema policajcu izbiti i zapaliti oko
<Hrki> ali nisu u stanju nekog unajmiti...
<StrudelMuffin> Kakva je na ovom kanalu divna grupa sanjara i idealista .. mislim da vas volim :) Da sam malo manja pe**rcina, mozda bi vam i kesten pire napravio :)
<jelly> hm, zbog cega hrvatski mirror nije u popisu http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/all/initramfs-tools/download npr?
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: kaj bush si ubunteka instaliral ? :D
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> jelly: trebo bi
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> Mmike: može ak mi neko plati
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> dvojim :)
<rut_> http://i42.tinypic.com/5ppr0j.png
<SilverSpace> plati pivo
<rut_> http://i44.tinypic.com/2ymd6s6.png
<rut_> jel zna ko kak se krecu cijene CF kartica ?
<SilverSpace> uh pila http://oi41.tinypic.com/5ppr11.jpg
<SilverSpace> rut_: http://www.links.hr/?page=sviartikli&option=search&id_kategorija=0&search_phrase=cf
<SilverSpace> skupo 
<rut_> tnx . al cijene su im ono .. strava
<rut_> i opet cu morat na ebay i cekat da stigne .. :( 
<SilverSpace> skupe da 
<ivoks> http://phys.org/news/2013-10-mit-team-tracks-people-walls.html
<Mmike> BSglrBbPRg8N
<Mmike> QQti8UmjTGhk
<Mmike> 3VEbuacwVN9u
<Mmike> :P
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ubuntu kazes
<jelly> Mmike: /exec -o pwgen -s1 12 3 ?
<Mmike> u biti -s 12 1
<Mmike> pa 3 puta pokrenuto :)
<jelly> in other news, faks oće ugasit fly
<Mmike> kaj!?
<Mmike> ne!
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> koji im je fakin kufer?
<Mmike> (napravio sam si novu rupu na majici za glavu)
<jelly> vecina accountova je od ljudi koji vise nisu na faxu, valjda
<jelly> ukljucivo sve admine ;-)
<jelly> jedino je mioc jos tamo, jer je zaposlen...
<Mmike> jelly: pa jebemu... :/ a di stroj sad stoji? A jel' ga mosh ti u iskon ugurat nekud?
<jelly> ne, ak bi isao na to migrirao bi na virtualku
<jelly> PC kramu u serversku ne dam
<Mmike> pre super je ovo
<Mmike> brijem da cu fakin ajfon kupit
<Mmike> upgradeirao mobitel
<Mmike> i sad je JOS sporiji
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> onaj S3 mini?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<weshmashian> kmu, potvrdjeno mi danas da si nemrem apgrejdnut ram na notebooku
<weshmashian> bloody bastards
<ivoks> Lokalne vlasti u Općini Orebić oštro se protive ovom projektu, te ističu da je cijela priča zapravo - protuzakonita. Zakon o otocima, naime, propisuje da se na hrvatskim otocima ne smiju graditi vjetroelektrane.
<ivoks> a orebic je na kopnu
<SilverSpace> debelom kopnu
<ivoks> isssati
<ivoks> a clanak 15. zakona o otocima kaze:
<CTCP3> di mogu vidjet kartu HR, al u nekakvom 3D/panoramic modu, tj. da mogu dizat i spustat pogled pored visokih objekaat (dakle, ne samo zumirat/odzumirat)? mislim da je to imao onaj MS World Atlas u Encarti
<hbogner> CTCP3, google earth?
<CTCP3> a di to ukljucit
<CTCP3> skino sam Google Earth Pro i tamo ima nekakav flight simulator, al hebo me pas ak kuzim kak se s tim upravlja
<hbogner> probaj i ovo: http://map.f4-group.com/#lat=45.7973395&lon=15.9784957&zoom=18
<hbogner> cek kaj ti tocno trebas?
<hbogner> kakav flight simulatzor
<hbogner> google earth i imas opcije visine pogleda i kuta pogleda
<CTCP3> upalio sam ga al ne vidim di je visina i kut
<hbogner> odi kreirat marker, u opcijama imas i nadmorsku visinu, i zewnitni kut i azumutalni kut
<hbogner> i kad kliknes na marker baci tew na tu poziviju i pogled
<hbogner> dodavao sam visine zgradama: http://map.f4-group.com/#lat=45.4930375&lon=15.5534578&zoom=18&camera.theta=67.707
<hbogner> nekima, ne svima
<CTCP3> naso, al u google earthu je to tako blesavo napravljeno
<CTCP3> 1., te "3d" mape su spljostene
<CTCP3> 2., kad malo odzumiras, resetira ti pogled odozgo, nestane nagib
<CTCP3> ovo na map.f4-group.com je puno zgodnije
<CTCP3> s tim kotacicem
<hbogner> CTCP3, kod GE imas opciju izrazavanja tewrena do max 3x
<CTCP3> u opcijama na f4 sam nasao "Ground elevations (experimental)"
<CTCP3> hm, vidi ovo http://itouchmap.com/?r=googleearth&ml=44.38333&mg=15.86667&mt=Vodena%20Glava%2C%20Croatia
<CTCP3> to mi je ok
<CTCP3> kak to dobit u GE
<CTCP3> s tim da opet ista stvar
<CTCP3> jednom kad odzumiram
<CTCP3> izgubim taj 3D prikaz
<CTCP3> tj nagib
<hbogner> jesi probao stisnut i drzat kotacici i micat misa?
<hbogner> elevatzion exageration tak nekak je opcija
<hbogner> meni tvoj link otvara praznu stranicu
<CTCP3> je, to je to, odlicno
<CTCP3> kad se drzi kotacic, onda se spusta
<CTCP3> na webu mi rade
<CTCP3> u GE isto
<CTCP3> al u GE su mape spljostene
<CTCP3> spusti mi pogled, no karte zgledaju ravne
<hbogner> tools - options - show terrain
<hbogner> jel ti tu kvacica?
<CTCP3> ovo imam opd options
<CTCP3> http://i.imgur.com/s3PbEob.png
<hbogner> pod teren stavi 2, stavi kvacicu porvu i makni drugu
<hbogner> pa onda vidi
<CTCP3> ok, brb
<hbogner> koja verzija ti je to?
<hbogner> 6.0.3.2197 je kod mene
<CTCP3> Google Earth Pro 7.0.2.8415
<CTCP3> Build Date 12/13/2012
<hbogner> da u 7 su izjenili neke opcije
<hbogner> ali jesi uspio dobit
<CTCP3> sve i dalje isto spljosteno. palio sam/gasio opcije, mijenjao 2 u 3 i u 1 itd, i uvijek sve isto
<CTCP3> bum koristio ovu na netu il cu skinut novu verziju
<CTCP3> cini mi se da je zbugirano do bola
<hbogner> https://support.google.com/earth/answer/148129?hl=en
<hbogner> cek cek, jel ti desno u layerima imas opciju terena?
<CTCP3> gdje to
<hbogner> pardon, ljevo
<CTCP3> lagano me glava boli.. xd
<CTCP3> cek da vidim
<hbogner> ljevo dolje layers
<CTCP3> aha
<hbogner> jel ti tamo teren layer i jel mozda iskljucen
<CTCP3> kolko vidim, kvacica je na 3D
<CTCP3> 3d buildings
<hbogner> ne buildings
<hbogner> nego tere
<hbogner> n 
<CTCP3> aaaaaaaaa
<CTCP3> vidim na dnu
<hbogner> vidi pod more ili tamo negdje
<CTCP3> da, iskljuceno je
<CTCP3> cek da sad probam
<hbogner> stavi kvacicu
<hbogner> thats all folks :D
<CTCP3> o, yea
<CTCP3> to je to xD
<hbogner> e sad i onaj exageration radi
<hbogner> i ostalo
<CTCP3> e to te ja pitam :D
<CTCP3> sad to zgleda i radi kak treba :D
<hbogner> stavi na najfiniji teren i testiraj numericne opcije neglasavanja terena
<CTCP3> svaka cast :D
<hbogner> ma koristim ga skoro svakodnevno
<hbogner> zaboravio sam da pro ima opciju za iskljucivanje terena posebno
<CTCP3> nije mi jasno zas je po defaultu OFF
<hbogner> po defaultu bi trebao biti on
<CTCP3> po tom nisam cacko, kolko se sjecam
<CTCP3> al kog sam god pito, ne da nije znao di se to podesava neg nije ni znao da se uopce moze vidjet takav pogled xd
<CTCP3> vec sam mislio da sam lud :D
<CTCP3> "stavi na najfiniji teren"? to ovo "use high quality terrain.."? to mi je ukljuceno. Elevation exag. sam stavio na 2
<hbogner> kad pitas na krivim mjestima :P
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> duzan sam ti :D
<Mmike> ivoks: peljesac se smatra otokom
<Mmike> kaj ne/
<Mmike> ?
<hbogner> da high quality, malo finije, ali malo, a exag je koliko je teren naglasen u odnosu na stvarnost
<Mmike> jelly: da
<Mmike> hbogner: ooooo
<Mmike> hbogner: pa oklen vi, kolega :)
<hbogner> Mmike, evo me u zg na 2-3 dana
<Mmike> super super
<ivoks> Mmike: ne smatra se otokom, ali zakon o otocima ga spominje
<hbogner> CTCP3, ako je na 2 onda je planina koja je visoka 500 metar a prikazana kao planina od 1000 metara ...
<hbogner> Mmike, jesil rjesio papirologiju il trebamo opet potpisivat?
<Mmike> ivoks: po zakonu o otocima se smatra otokom
<hbogner> kako djete=
<CTCP3> ok, bum to stavio na 1
<hbogner> ?
<Mmike> ak se ja dobro sjecam
<Mmike> peljesac je otok, istra nije
<ivoks> Mmike: ne smatra se otokom
<ivoks> Mmike: zakon kaze poluotok peljesac
<hbogner> CTCP3, ja imam 2-3 to, bolje izgleda
<hbogner> tj 1.5-3
<CTCP3> da, lakse gledat
<CTCP3> orijentirat se*
<ivoks> Mmike: zakon o otocima ga navodi kao poluotok za koji vrijede 'otocna pravila'
<Mmike> ivoks: 'u drugoj skupini su svi otoci koji nisu u prvoj i poluotok peljesac'
<Mmike> hence - otok je :)
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> ne, nije
<ivoks> pravno se vodi kao otok
<Mmike> kak nije? :)
<ivoks> kao sto se pravno rajcica vodi kao povrce
<Mmike> sto se zakona o otocima tice - otok je :)
<ivoks> pa sam si rekao da je poluotok
<hbogner> Mmike, to sto pravnici misle je glupost
<ivoks> (3) U drugoj su skupini svi otoci koji nisu razvrstani u prvu skupinu i poluotok Pelješac.
<Mmike> hbogner: nije, fali ti kontekst :)
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> sve kruske i jabuka
<Mmike> to je otok
<hbogner> Mmike, mislim opcenito
<ivoks> ne znaci da je jabuka kruska
<Mmike> tako je 
<Mmike> znaci, da je kruska jabuka
<Mmike> u kontekstu zakona
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj zive debili i mmike
<ivoks> jel to znaci da je mmike debil?
<Mmike> i ako u zakonu pise da se na otocima nesmije graditi, onda se to odnosi i na peljesac
<Mmike> peljesac
<ivoks> Mmike: to stoji
<hbogner> kokice :D
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas opakih problema sa semantikom :)
<ivoks> nemam
<Mmike> da, tebi 'nemam' znaci 'imam'
<Mmike> sve 5 :)
<Mmike> kuzimo se :)
<ivoks> zakon o otocima je zakon koji uredjuje pravila na otocima i poluotoku peljescu
<Mmike> <ivoks> Lokalne vlasti u Općini Orebić oštro se protive ovom projektu, te ističu da je cijela priča zapravo - protuzakonita. Zakon o otocima, naime, propisuje da se na hrvatskim otocima ne smiju graditi vjetroelektrane.
<Mmike> <ivoks> a orebic je na kopnu
<Mmike> zakon o otocima se odnosi i na peljesac
<ivoks> tako je, to sam pogrijesio
<Mmike> opala
<ivoks> ali orebic je i dalje na kopnu
<Mmike> ivoks: aj se metni u topic
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> ali to nema veze sa zakonom o otocima
<ivoks> (6) Odredbe iz stavka 1., 2., 3., 4. i 5. ovoga članka ne odnose na na poluotok Pelješac.
<ivoks> opet je poluotok
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> koje su to odredbe?
<ivoks> Ako se područje pojedinih naselja obalno-otočnih gradova i općina proteže dijelom na kopnu a dijelom na otoku, prava i mjere iz članka 14., 20., 26., 28., 31., 32., 33. i 34. ovoga Zakona, izuzev poluotoka Pelješca, ne primjenjuju se na korisnike iz tih naselja.
<Mmike> ma ok
<ivoks> poanta mojih pejsteva je da ga zakon tretira poluotokom
<Mmike> jel' ima sto u tim clancima o vjetroelektranama
<ivoks> kakve to sad veze ima?
<ivoks> raspravljamo o tome je li otok ili poluotok
<ivoks> ti tvrdis da je peljesac otok
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> raspravljamo o tvom komentaru na indexov clanak
<ivoks> 20:20 < Mmike> ivoks: 'u drugoj skupini su svi otoci koji nisu u prvoj i poluotok peljesac'
<Mmike> velim ja da nisi bas neki razumljevator
<ivoks> 20:20 < Mmike> hence - otok je :)
<Mmike> najlakse ti je nazvat ljude debilima :)
<Mmike> u clanku 15 pise da se nesmiju gradit vjetroelektrane na otocima
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam za svoj komentar rekao da sam pogrijesio
<Mmike> ne pise skupina
<hbogner> ajmo ovako, vi raspravljate o necemu sto je neki novinar copy/pejstao?
<hbogner> ili jos gore sam napisao
<hbogner> wanabe novinar
<ivoks> ne raspravljam ja o nicemu
<Mmike> <ivoks> raspravljamo o tome je li otok ili poluotok
<Mmike> kak sad?
<Mmike> opet semantika :)
<ivoks> ta rasprava je zavrsila
<Mmike> http://nichol.as/person-recognition-with-python
<Mmike> ivoks: tu se moramo slozit :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/743351-yocto-project-adds-mac-and-windows-cross-compiler-for-intels-linux-based-galileo-board
<Mmike> jel' koristite beta verziju chrometa ili pravu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/veliki-znanstveni-skandal-hrvatski-casopisi-objavljivali-lazirane-radove-i-nepostojece-recenzije/1133376/
<SilverSpace> Verzija 30.0.1599.66
<BotaniCar> "pravu" :) Iako , sve vise posezem za IE :) Chrome je postao drekav skoro k'o firefoy. S IE bar odmah znam sto me ceka 
<SilverSpace> Google Chrome
 * BotaniCar hides
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ceka te iza svakog coska virus i sva ostala gamad
<BotaniCar> Je, SilverSpace, virusi su direktna poslijedica koristenja ovog-ili-onog browsera :) 
<SilverSpace> koja se sire preko ie
 * BotaniCar se smijucka
<BotaniCar> can't hear you over my ActiveX 
<SilverSpace> os reci da nije istina 
<BotaniCar> Idem u subotu opet kestenje brat', dok ima , skroz mi se omililo 
<SilverSpace> da se gamad siri preko ie najcesce
<SilverSpace> hebes kestene
<BotaniCar> oocu silver, ocu. To kaj koristim IE me ogolilo prema zlonamjernom kodu za citavih 1.14%, onak od oka 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: aj da ne flejmamo, nema smisla :) Tvoj je pimpek veci i tata ti je tvrdji,priznajem 
<BotaniCar> Ili taknekak
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> kaj ti nesmesh kestenje jesti ili ne volis ? 
<SilverSpace> samo pecene kuhane nikako ubije me kiselina 
<BotaniCar> a, kuhani kesteni su za gotovane :) 
<BotaniCar> Cek, prvi put cujem da kesteni nekom kiselinu nadrazuju ;( mislil sam da su full benigni
<SilverSpace> uh zaludac me ubija od kesten pireja 
<SilverSpace> kolac sa kesten pireom zgaravica samo takva
<BotaniCar> :(
<Mmike> meni su kuhani kesteni odravni za jest
<hbogner> peceni kesteni su kesteni, ostalo je tak tak
<Mmike> ma i peceni su mi tak
<Mmike> nish posebno
<Mmike> kukuruzi zato
<Mmike> uuuuu
<Mmike> to mi je mrak
<jelly-home> peceni?
<Mmike> najradije peceni
<obruT> peceni kesteni su najbolji :P
<Mmike> al' mogu i kuhani skroz mogu :)
<SilverSpace> kukuruz zakon
<SilverSpace> hebote https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oie1ZXWceqM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 3-Sweep: Extracting Editable Objects from a Single Photo, SIGGRAPH ASIA 2013, Views: 1620239, Rating: 99.44002%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-17
<StrudelMuffin> jutro, momcine ! 
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> bome 13.10 proradio i na atomu vise se ne vuce 
<SilverSpace> http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-sbc-runs-linux-on-ti-omap5432/
<calmpitbull> pa meni je ubuntu skroz super
<ntcbow> znade li netko dobru internet stranicu za nac posao?
<ntcbow> ili vise od jedno..
<ntcbow> jedne
<calmpitbull> ako nadjes molim te reci i meni----moze i fizicki posao
<SilverSpace> opet PowerVR fuck
<ntcbow> http://burzarada.hzz.hr/RSS.aspx
<ntcbow> pa nije to valjda jedina ta..
<calmpitbull> pa imas moj-posao.net i posao.hr
<ntcbow> hvala :)
<calmpitbull> ntcbow: sretno
<jelly> hm, Dukatovo čokoladno mlijeko proizvodi KIM
<obruT> kim ima najfinije cokoladno mlijeko
<calmpitbull> vec dugo nisam okusio cokoladno mlijeko 
<calmpitbull> mljac mljac
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ovo jos nisam vidio
<ivoks> smtp server A salje mailove na smtp server B
<ivoks> ako idu od osobeA prema osobiB, sve je ok
<ivoks> ali ako idu od osobeC prema osobiB, smtp timeouta
<ivoks> nikakve filtracije nema niti na jednom serveru
<ivoks> jedino sto je neki cisco pix izmedju :)
<jelly> zanimljvia definicija "nikakve filtracije"
<jelly> ugasiti smtp inspect na PIXu
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> ovaj HNS je bolji od santa barbare
<ivoks> cini se da je i vip u krizi
<ivoks> poslali mi sms da je jucer bio datum dospijeca placanja racuna
<ivoks> i njima treba lova
<CTCP3> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/Images/UserImages/Original/Image_29503.jpg
<ivoks> kad prevodis japanski bug report u hrvatski
<ivoks> U dhcp_agent, ako koristite upravljački program (NVP openvswith) u stvaranju sučelja, za povezivanje br_int.
<ivoks> U linuxbridge-agenta, otkriti stvaranje sučelja, idite (to priznanje je sama po sebi točna), za spajanje na Linux mosta prepoznati da je to stvar linuxbridge, ali ne uspije.
<ivoks> Budući da nisu primili ovu iznimku, proces umrijeti.
<StrudelMuffin> Aww, proces umrijeti ! 
<StrudelMuffin> Kak lovite rogue DHCP-ove ? Stavite mrezu na automacki i nadate se najgorem, wireshark, nesto trece ? 
<jelly> brijem da sa 802.1x nema problema s tim
<StrudelMuffin> Pretpostavimo da ipak imas rouga 
<vileni> zavisi kakvu mrezu imas
<vileni> idealno uhvatiti mac i naci ga po tome
<StrudelMuffin> vileni: ponudi onda vise od jedne metodologije. "uhvatiti mac" ? Pa pitam kako :)
<StrudelMuffin> ( uvjeren sam da mi je na udaljenoj mrezi netko upalio "internet connection sharing" )
<vileni> StrudelMuffin: ja sa tcpdump hvata dhcp offer
<StrudelMuffin> Napominjem da je udaljena sto znaci da nemrem od stanice do stanice hodati i gledati tko ima 192.168.1.1 IP
<weshmashian> pa nemoj ti hodat, nazovi tam nek oni hodaju :)
<weshmashian> delegate!
<StrudelMuffin> weshmashian: mogu delegirati gospodjama iz administracije, ili ( to mi se mora posreciti) cu delegirati onom tko je i skuhao frku :)
<vileni> ja imam mrezu od 1000 racunala, i vise nego dovoljno likova koji spajaju kucnu opremu tu
<vileni> najcesce nesto tipa tcomov ruter koji iskoriste kao switch
<StrudelMuffin> vileni: trebas jos jednog lika koji spaja "kucnu opremu" na platnoj listi ?: D
<StrudelMuffin> Sounds like fun 
<weshmashian> kad smo kod rutera, ja dobijo jucer novi router od iskona (stari crko, opet) i nije siemens
<vileni> StrudelMuffin: bilo je "zabavno" dok nisam imao pristup u switcheve
<weshmashian> neki elka, eklo, e-something
<vileni> sad nadjem za par minuta bilokoga :)
<StrudelMuffin> weshmashian: EL-KABONG !
<weshmashian> :)))
<StrudelMuffin> vileni: to predmnijeva pametne switcheve :)
<vileni> ali nmap prvo, da vidis kakav je uredjaj
<vileni> StrudelMuffin: pa bez njih je zeznuto :) ja imam pametne i polupametne, ali last mile zna biti tricky
<vileni> posto se nadje tu i tamo neki hub jos
<StrudelMuffin> [14:50:11] <Bilbo> Hi,i am going to purchase samsung laptop are they reliable or not?  Do samsung laptops better than Dell?
<StrudelMuffin> do samsung laptops better than dell ?! ./win
<jelly> \SAMSUMGGGGGG/
<StrudelMuffin> ja bi kupio KimJung laptop 
<jelly> sa RebeccaBlackOS-om
<StrudelMuffin> Svaki mjesec platim trosak dinersa dan prije nego mi posalju racun, samo zato da dobijem racun na 0,00 .. feels so good 
<jelly> .np
<datase> jelly: jellese is listening to: Leo Kottke – A Child Should Be A Fish
<StrudelMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTr9hSjLJ9I&list=PLC470F2040BD725E4
<datase> StrudelMuffin: Title: 01. Last Ninja, The Wastelands Loader, Views: 11545, Rating: 98.431368%
<StrudelMuffin> Nda, i https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7U1HIhxfA&feature=player_detailpage&list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0
<datase> StrudelMuffin: Title: The Metal - Tenacious D, Views: 5371313, Rating: 98.559808%
<ivoks> a nes ti vlade
<ivoks> 'koja je vasa strategija za izlazak iz krize?'
<ivoks> 'gospodarski rast'
<ivoks> ma nemoj mi rec'
<jelly> ko da su rekli 'priljev novaca' ili 'pozitivna proracunska bilanca'
<ivoks> ovi su totalno nesposobni
<ivoks> totalno
<ivoks> bas ne znaju
<ivoks> a gle, novi ubuntu je izasao
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.10!
<ivoks> Complete set of cloud tools for your cloud
<ivoks> a joj
<StrudelMuffin> Sad znam kak cu reciklirati iduci HDD koji ide na otpis http://i.imgur.com/lrV8d.png
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.10! (a i Windows 8.1)
<vileni> pod 13.10 downloads je beta2 iso jos uvijek?
<ivoks> na nasem serveru?
<vileni> tu http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<ivoks> to ti je tak kad se ne odrzava server :)
<ivoks> #33 08 * * * nobody /usr/bin/ubucdimage
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> jel sad bolje?
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> je :)
<vileni> jedino sto moram cekati citavih 30sec da se skine iso
<ivoks> ha cuj, ako sam ja morao cekati 15 da se syncaju svi isoi...
<vileni> haha
<ivoks> ubuntu-13.10-server-i386.iso
<ivoks> a vidi ga
<ivoks> pitam se koliko puta ce se ovaj skinuti :)
<vileni> s njim se nitko ne zeli igrati
<ivoks> ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img
<ivoks> ili ovaj
<ivoks> ovi nasi gikovi ovdje jos uvijek briju na stare armove
<ivoks> tipa rpi
<jelly> s/stare/jeftine/
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> kak je win8 iskopirao unity :)
<jelly> rpi je bio star kad je izasao, on je iznimka
<ivoks> ili 8.1
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ovdje bi se izgubio
<StrudelMuffin> ivoks: nije, 'doze jos nisu linkane s amazon shopom :)
<ivoks> http://pctechntweaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/SkyDrive_57B371CA.png
<ivoks> StrudelMuffin: a ono: http://pctechntweaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Bing-Smart-Search_5D201364.png
<StrudelMuffin> ivoks: meni je to lepo ( i unity i METRO interface) .. samo da nije na serveru :) Na serveru me to plashi :)
<ivoks> pa zasto bi stavio na server?
<StrudelMuffin> windowsi 2012 defaultaju na METRO ( http://www.tinkertry.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/windows-server-2012-release-candidate-charmed-desktop.png )
<StrudelMuffin> Ne znam zasto :)
<ivoks> dobro je, dobro...
<ivoks> rba mirovinac mi doplacuje mirovinu
<ivoks> 'Configure this local server'
<ivoks> ovo je bolje i od
<ivoks> Complete set of cloud tools for your cloud
 * jelly instalira cloud2butt za irc
<ivoks> susjed si gradi bazen
<ntcbow> calmpitbull: di ja trenutacno radim/neradim.. https://despora.de/uploads/images/scaled_full_e8af31374f8c3d6ebc28.gif
<ntcbow> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24528306 http://www.zeitnews.org/natural-sciences/materials-science/esa-amaze-project-take-3d-printing-metal-age
<Mmike> weshmashian: i, kaj ima kod tebe? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: vidim, dugo si se zadrzo tu :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwhWN-Nq-YY
<datase> jelly: Title: ORUZJEM PROTIVU OTMICARA - Mladicu moj, Views: 287817, Rating: 99.19192%
<weshmashian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_nYgeYc90g
<datase> weshmashian: Title: Alestorm - The Sunk'n Norwegian, Views: 183601, Rating: 99.36424%
<Mmike> weshmashian: pa doso sam u biti samo jest :D
<weshmashian> :))
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja kreten danas bez interneta 
<SilverSpace> a sam kriv kad sam brisao prasinu na motoroli routeru stisnuo gumb 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tak sam i ja
<Mmike> izstekavo laptop danas jer sam isao u ured
<Mmike> i izstekao thomsona
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na motoroli na vrhu ima jedan gumb koji isklucuje internet a sve drugo radi i telefon i tv ali ne intenet 
<SilverSpace> a to do danas nisam ni znao
<Mmike> lol :D
<SilverSpace> a negdje oko 10h jutros krepalo sve pa sam mislio da ne radi 
<SilverSpace> do malo prije idem restartat router i reko za kaj je ovaj gumb i stisnem i sve lampice se upale :)
<SilverSpace> koji kreten
<CTCP3> blesavi su ti ruteri
<CTCP3> na mom se svaka 2-3 mj wifi iskljuci sam od sebe
<CTCP3> pa treba ic cackat opet po ruteru
<Mmike> ja nikak da vise dd-wrt metnem
<Mmike> tomato je tak nekak niakkav
<SilverSpace> na ovaj ne mogu staviti nista jer je kabel modem od btneta 
<SilverSpace> na tp-linku imao openwet
<SilverSpace> 4:2 
<SilverSpace> 4:3
<ivoks> 4:3?
<ivoks> opa
<ivoks> ovaj pajdas-doncic hoce smijeniti direktoricu zracne luke zadar
<ivoks> jer je uzela bonus od prihoda
<SilverSpace> igrali su super ali ih nije htio gol
<ivoks> pardon, ne prihoda, vec dobiti
<ivoks> a zavrsilo je
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> 12min do kraja
<ivoks> pa dobro, onda ima vremena
<Mmike> pajdas-doncic
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> di je prijenos?
<Mmike> pajdas-zvoncic :)
<SilverSpace> http://sportska-tv.com/kazan-medvescak/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jos su rusi bili i grubi 
<SilverSpace> 29 prema 4 kazne 
<SilverSpace> minuta
<SilverSpace> 13-31 sutevi ali nece u gol par stativa 
<ivoks> gazprombank :)
<ivoks> to je morao zabit
<ivoks> odlican se hokej igra
<Mmike> dodobas i sin: http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2013/10/15/dazed-confused/
<SilverSpace> ali ove ruske navijacice uh uh 
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, je morebitno kabl osto kod tebe?
<ivoks> shit
<SilverSpace> koja greska
<Mmike> weshmashian: fuck
<Mmike> weshmashian: je :/
<SilverSpace> igra se opako
<SilverSpace> mali Bjorkstrand opet zabio
<weshmashian> Mmike: a nis, sad mi daj onu grafulju kaj si noso danas u zamjenu :)
<weshmashian> dusevne boli i tako to :)
<SilverSpace> nesto me nautilus zajebava otvara mi mapu u geditu
<SilverSpace> kao da je datoteka 
<SilverSpace> xkill nautilus i onda radi ok
<Mmike> weshmashian: :/
<Mmike> weshmashian: pa s obzirom na kolicinu mjeseci u detetu, komotno i mogu
<Mmike> ti bas imas malo vremena
<weshmashian> Mmike: eto, dogovoreno ;)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/BNGphe
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> uhicenja u HGK
<ivoks> tak treba :D
<SilverSpace> hgk?
<SilverSpace> gospdarska komora
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> mafija 
<SilverSpace> sve te komore treba ukinuti
<SilverSpace> robovlasnicka kasta 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2IPCpFqJMU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Flykly Smart Wheel demo, Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-18
<calmpitbull> guten morgen...petak je
<calmpitbull> prebacio sam se sa xchata na pidgin irc pa da i to isprobam
<calmpitbull> vi isto idete na info sajam
<ivoks> kak ke hladno!
<calmpitbull> pa dobro nije tak
<calmpitbull> jel netko isprobal 13.10 al da nije virtualka
<hbogner_> o hebem ti iskon i resetiranje konekcije
<StrudelMuffin> jutro,momcine
<StrudelMuffin> jelly: izvrsna ideja (cloud2butt)
<StrudelMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1240520_566555543417478_1183981717_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Kaj je ovo (NSFW) ? http://i.imgur.com/VMu9R.gif:)
<Mmike> mlj
<demaxfa> animacija
<demaxfa> :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: 
<BotaniCar> Fucking up the car, doing it right :)
<hbogner__> testira amortizere :D
<MarinX> hahahaha dobar http://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1385282_440666562708817_916579753_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> That's how i'm working' today http://i.imgur.com/i6N9XJM.gif
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> fakat ga je krvnicki udario 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uMVRbDApAo
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: KHL dirtiest hit ever by Panin / Панин возмутительно фолит на Мерли, Views: 36798, Rating: 41.20482%
<Mmike> kaaaaaj, nema F1 ovaj vikend?!
<Mmike> propast
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/kakav-amsterdam-ovo-je-europska-prijestolnica-marihuane-clanak-629206
<SilverSpace> kaj nam se vratio BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, imas pravo ! 
<DeliciousCake> ovako je vec bolje 
<DeliciousCake> svaka referenca na hranu nije slucajna 
<SilverSpace> upravo doruckovao 
<SilverSpace> 'Nekad smo radili da bismo živjeli, a sad radimo da ne umremo'
<DeliciousCake> Danas ujutro mi je dijete (opet) uzelo sendvic, a meni dalo svoj cokolino. Mislim da odgajam pametnjakovica. 
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> tek da vidis netjaka koja je to lopina 
<hbogner> cokolino je njam njam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma da 
<SilverSpace> nikad probao
<hbogner> ja sam ga pljenio braticima kad su bili klinci :D
<SilverSpace> netjak mora nositi naocale i vjezbati slabije oko pa nosi gumicu na naocalama svako dopodne jutros ju sakrio u kutiju da je ne mozemo pronaci 
<SilverSpace> samo da je ne bi nosio
<Mmike> zasto recimo bnet nema opciju da za x kuna mosh izabrat sam svoj paket?
<Mmike> hocu motorsTV recimo, al' ne zelim 15 glupih programa s golfom, jahanjem i curlingom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa to nitko nema 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kakve to ima veze? :)
<Mmike> zato sto nema nitko, nema nit bnet? :)
<SilverSpace> zakon :) 
<SilverSpace> a kaj ti smeta ovako
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/FYOx9f
<Mmike> pa zato kaj necu golf gledat
<Mmike> a moram 300 kuna platit da mogu gledat sve kaj bi htio
<Hrki> poz, jel se moze ovaj google+ ukinut, ne kuzim zasto me google tlaci sa tim sranjem
<Hrki> kako da ne kuzi da se google+ nece dogoditi kao fejs
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da je to namjerno da sto vise zarade ;)
<hrvojem> inace se ne bi mogli hvalit sa 500 programa
<hrvojem> Mmike: jedino mi se onaj evo.tv od poste cini kak-tak zanimljiv, izbacili su vecinu losih programa
<Hrki> naso sam, nevermind
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ma da g+ je super :P
<Hrki> kako su naporni, taj google me isto poceo zivcirati
<Hrki> radje nek dijele besplatne seedboxeve, a ne te social network pizdarije
<Mmike> jel koristi tko USB-drekec od PBZa na linuxu?
<Mmike> igustin: ^^
<Mmike> ti bi mogao znati radi li 
<DeliciousCake> http://i.imgur.com/0g8ET.jpg
<DeliciousCake> everything is (almost)available on linux :)
<Mmike> dkalem
<Mmike> ne radi na linuxu
<Mmike> ali bi trebalo u slijedecih nekoliko tjedana
<DeliciousCake> "sljedecih nekoliko tjedana" *grglj?
<DeliciousCake> *grglj*
<Mmike> ivoks: apropo 'paradajz nije povrce'
<Mmike> s
<Mmike> poceo sam si metati u vocni shake - paradajze
<Mmike> i fino je :)
<Mmike> probao sam i s karfiolom - odvratno je
<Mmike> karfiol sirov je jedino dobar solo, nezmiksan, mozda u vrhnje/cesnjak/paprika umak
<DeliciousCake> procitao sam samo "povrce voce fino povrce voce odvratno". Ako se ne spomene meso ili neka prava hrana - ne znam citati :)
 * DeliciousCake creeps under a rock
 * Mmike danas pece bifteke zenici
<Mmike> samo cekam da se probudi
<Mmike> jebote, spavaju od 11
 * Mmike sretan tata
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovaj uefi
<SilverSpace> jebo ih MS
<SilverSpace> i korunpirani proizvodaci ploca 
<ivoks> rajcica ima secera u sebi, zato pase
<ivoks> osim toga, postoji i sok od rajcice i slatki je
<Mmike> vish, cikla
<Mmike> to sam isto mogo probat
<Mmike> to cu sutra
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> Mmike: najgore je cekat da se probude kad tak spavaju, nikad ne znas kolko vremena imas :)
<weshmashian> elem, ako fakat mrzite nekog pozelite mu bubrezne kamence
<weshmashian> bijah na hitnoj danas poradi toga, not fun
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak si sad?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko da mi nis nije bilo
<Mmike> meni to bivsa zena imala, gadno :/
<weshmashian> dobio neke painkillere i sad moram to ispisat
<weshmashian> a to e urnebesno veseli
<weshmashian> me*
<Mmike> uhvatilo ju, nismo znali kaj je, isli na hitnu, rekli nam da je to vjerojatno to, cekali ultrazvuk, ova presavita na stolicama, kleci, urla... 2 ujutro... prolaze dva doktora i sestra, cuju urlanje, dotrcali odmah
<Mmike> pitaju ssto je bilo, reko, sumnjamo na bubrezni kamenac
<Mmike> a oni, odmah se opuste, mahnu rukome, i vele 'a, to. jebiga.'
<Mmike> i odu
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> da, oce to :)
<weshmashian> mene ovaj utjesio rijecima "to vam je muka isusova, ali prodje, prije ili kasnije"
<SilverSpace> Panin banned for 11 games 
<SilverSpace> dobro su ga kaznili 
<SilverSpace> http://en.khl.ru/news/2013/10/18/25527.html
<SilverSpace> mogo bi jos dobiti dodatno
<ivoks> Mmike: e, ti imas doo?
<ivoks> jel netko uplacuje clanarinu gospodarskoj komori? :)
<hrvojem> da :)
<hrvojem> nije bas da imas izbora ako imas firmu :)
<CTCP3> kolko se to placa godisnje
<hrvojem> 50kn/mj 
<ivoks> hrvojem: znam da nije izbor, vise me zanima koji je usrani ziro racun :)
<hrvojem> ali ovisi o velicini firme, neki placajui vise
<CTCP3> solidno se naberu para
<CTCP3> nes ko ZAMP
<hrvojem> ivoks: nemam to ovdje morao bi do knjigovodje
<hrvojem> ivoks: ali ako imas knjigovodju trebali bi oni znat
<hrvojem> osim ako im nisi jedini klijent
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ma znaju, al mislio sam ako netko tu zna
<ivoks> no, vec sam platio :)
<hrvojem> ivoks: cak i ako ne platis skine ti porezna, tako da nemas frke
<weshmashian> nego, kaj se dobije tim 'nametom'? ili je 'moras platit, tocka'
<DeliciousCake> weshmashian: ovak iz prsta, ovo drugo :)
<hrvojem> weshmashian: svast i nist, ali vecinom oni dobiju
<weshmashian> znam da se kolega bitcho oko toga neki dan, pa reko da pitam i tu :)
<hrvojem> iako znam firme koje idu preko komore na razne sajmove i sl. tako da se njima isplati
<hrvojem> dobijes stand za izlaganje i sl.
<CTCP3> sad zele uvest da bude dobrovoljno, tj ko oce oce, ko nece nece?
<hrvojem> mislim da je to slicno kao i sa obrtnickom komorom
<hrvojem> ivoks: http://www.hgk.hr/ na dnu imas ziro racun :P
<ivoks> ma je, vec sam rijesio
<ivoks> weshmashian: ja nisam dobio nis
<ivoks> za firmu nisam dobio nis
<ivoks> a obrtnicka komora mi salje 'obrtnicki list'
<ivoks> i tu i tamo me zove da se nadje 'IT sekcija'
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> nista ja od njih nemam
<ivoks> bar ne direktno
<Mmike> ivoks: imam i uplacujem
<Mmike> ja godisnje platim 660 kuna
<Mmike> + kamatu
<jelly> gugle strgao dependencije za google-chrome-stable za Debian
<jelly> Depends: gconf-service, lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), lib32stdc++6 (>= 4.6), # za i386 paket, gdje lib32gcc1 ne postoji
<DeliciousCake> +1 za gugl, biloje vrijeme da me nekako maknu s imgura, strgan browser je dobra metoda
<jelly> strgan burazer samo znaci da neću imati zadnju verziju
<jelly> oče neko prodat ili posudit rpi na par mjeseci, treba mi neki uređaj kojem radi CEC dok slažem da proradi na cubieboardu
<jelly> oće*
<jelly> dam... 200kn :-)
<DeliciousCake> "How web analytics can help improve your bussiness" "no"
<weshmashian> kaj je CEC i kak si zadovoljan sa cubiem?
<jelly> HDMI CEC: upravljanje svim spojenim uređajima koristeć daljinski za telku
<jelly> reći ću ti kak sam zadovoljan kad ga natjeram da radi
<SilverSpace> jelly: oce star rpi 
<SilverSpace> 256
<SilverSpace> mb
<weshmashian> ah
<weshmashian> sad se sjetih da si to vec spominjo
<obruT> jelly: par mjeseci ? :) da si reko par dana, posudio bi ti ja :P
<jelly> obruT: nemam vremena i dovoljno iskustva da riješim problem za par dana
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak mu radi CEC i može se pokrenuti neki program koji ga koristi, može 
<jelly> al za 150kn jer sam đubre, i jer toliko vrijedi
<DeliciousCake> +1 za self-namecalling
<SilverSpace> jelly: tebi i za 100kn i cec radi 
<SilverSpace> tak mi stoji bespotreban
<jelly> za 100 necu <g>
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: prodajes rpi?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: stari 256 imam i noviji 512mb
<budz0r> oba prodajes?
<SilverSpace> ne ovog novog necu i ako sad skuplja prasinu 
<budz0r> koliko trazis za starog?
<SilverSpace> vec sam ga obecao jelly 
<budz0r> oki
<SilverSpace> hebga sad 
<calmpitbull> rpi? raspberry?
<SilverSpace> vec sam prije reko da jednog prodajem
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da
<calmpitbull> za kolko...ja zelim jedan :)
<obruT> ja ocem dva!
<SilverSpace> eto sad bi svi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ce ti dva?
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kaj ce ti jedan?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: prije mi je koristio za xbmc ali sad sam si kupio androida
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: kakvog androida si uzeo?
<hrvojem> meni je cist ok xbmc+rpi cak i ovaj slabiji model
<SilverSpace> my gica atv520
<hrvojem> ebay?
<weshmashian> ja bi novi cubie :)
<weshmashian> ne znam za kaj tocno, ali eto
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: je i meni je bio ok samo kaj je my gica brza za popizdit duo i malni 1G rama
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: ali se rpi ne isplati kupiti dode me ko i my gica u linksu 
<DeliciousCake> ovo je izvrsno: http://www.audepicault.com/fanfare/fanfare.htm
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa kak kaj ce mi ? :) jedan za standalone radio tuner, jedan za podmornicu, jedan za letjelicu, jedan za upravljanje teleskopom, jedan za spijuniranje... treba ih dosta :)
<obruT> a sad idem pit :P
<obruT> pozdrav!
<obruT> (pit mineralnu naravno)
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: to ima neki svoj player ili mogu gore nest stavit?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: android 4.1 je gore preko njega mozes gledat full hd video a mozes stavit i xbmc
<hrvojem> thanks, budem pogledao
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: http://www.mygica.com/
<DeliciousCake> hebate ta mygica je jaca od mog stolnog racunala :
<SilverSpace> DeliciousCake: :)
<jelly> tvojapiggy
<SilverSpace> mis prasica
<vileni> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/62494280367/keeping-our-infrastructure-running
 * jelly je prestar za devopsreactions
<api984> pozz
<api984> je koga tu
<vileni> meni je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedini sa tim problemima :)
<api984> dali bi se dao slozit jedan HACKINTOSH pc na ITXu ?
<api984> OS X x86
<vileni> definiraj itx
<api984> ITX kučište
<api984> MINI MAC x86 :D
<vileni> pa mozes sloziti u kakvog god zelis kucistu
<api984> gledao sam nesto socket 1150 ITX
<api984> cca do 2k kuna
<vileni> mozes i u kucici za psa, krletci itd :) stvar je kompatibilnosti proca, gpu, mbo :)
<api984> intel b75 i cpu g3220 dual core
<vileni> generalno, intel is the way to go
<api984> i know
<SilverSpace> vileni: jel znas koliko max zongler moze loptica vrtit u jednom trenutku
<api984> citam bug forum tokom dana oko te teme
<vileni> SilverSpace: nisam se bavio razmisljanjem o tome :)
<vileni> api984: imas onaj tonymacx86 ili tako nesto, dosta gotovih buildova opisanih
<vileni> ako nadjes iste/jako slicne  komponente, nebi trebao imati nepredvidjenih problema
<vileni> posto je g3220 cca?
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne vise od 11 jel mozak vise ne dopusta 
<api984> vileni: gledao sam bas tonyx86
<api984> vileni: g3220 500kuna
<vileni> SilverSpace: meni ni 3 ne dopusta :D
<SilverSpace> samo je jedan lik uspio 12 zavrtiti
<SilverSpace> 13 nitko
<vileni> to ce dobro doci na nekom kvizu
<CTCP3> kak mislis "ne dopusta"
<CTCP3> valjda nema kapacitet
<jelly> MOZAK!
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/privedena-potpredsjednica-hgk-zdenka-peternel-iz-komore-ukrala-32-milijuna-kuna/706675.aspx
<CTCP3> eto zasto placate clanarine xd
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: da ne moze obradit podatke 
<vileni> mislim da je to vec obradjena tema dana :)
<jelly> hm, jutros je pisalo 25M
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vidosevic dodao i svoje
<SilverSpace> opa nova gica http://www.mygica.com/product.asp?id=168
<SilverSpace> cetveroglava
<ivoks> e jeb me mutavog
<ivoks> ostavio vizu za us na murteru
<CTCP3> "U tu su svrhu osnovana "društva s ogranièenom odgovornošæu" Akula, Život na sjeveru, Pean komunikacije i Novi dan, koja su poslovala iskljuèivo s HGK."
<CTCP3> lol, tu ima vise od 60 milijuna "prihoda"
<CTCP3> sudeci po fininfo.hr za te doo-ove
<CTCP3> ko zna kolka ce cifretina na kraju ispast
<igustin> Mmike: ne (token @ RBA)
<Mmike> igustin: ack
<Mmike> igustin: cuo se sa PBZom, rekli su mi da ce kroz par tjedana imati netbanking neovisan o OSu
<jelly-home> Mmike: za firme?
<Mmike> za firme
<budz0r> ide upgrade na saucy :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ja stavio na atoma i radi super za sad 
<budz0r> budemo vidli kako ce kod mene proc
<budz0r> 2079 paketa moram povuc
<SilverSpace> prva beta mi nije prosla dobro 
<SilverSpace> final radi super
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> te bete
<Mmike> kak ne rade dobro :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/axEQcy
<SilverSpace> kaj nece izmisliti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj s tim radis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi skuzio masiranje oko ociju :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sad jesam
<Mmike> kad si reko :)
<jelly-home> hah, to je mozda i korisno
<SilverSpace> nisam reko da nije :)
<jelly-home> hah, postoji #lowendbox kanal na freenodetu
<budz0r> paketi downloadani
<jelly-home> nekad sam u petak navecer isao van, sad u petak navecer imam radove na infrastrukturi...
 * jelly-home -> krevet
<budz0r> jelly-home: to ti je kao izlazak :)
<jelly-home> kupio kekse, kokice, kolu
<jelly-home> obavio bekap bekap servisa
<Mmike> keksi
<Mmike> kola
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> satrat ce me to
<weshmashian> cokolada!
<jelly-home> kraseve cokoladne napolitanke
<jelly-home> a sad natrag u krevet do 23:55
<jelly> *zijev*
<SilverSpace> mrnjauuuu
<calmpitbull> Pijan lets call it a night
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nogomet/navijaci-iz-bih-umjesto-u-litvi-zavrsili-u-latviji-zaj-smo-se-337336
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<SilverSpace> trusty tahr
<Mmike> de da odem kupit stolac radni?
<calmpitbull> ja sam u kiki
<calmpitbull> kak u terminalu vidjet ako je printer spojen na masinu
<calmpitbull> ako je u /dev/usb/lp0 to bi trebalo znacit da je tam ili samo da se moze spojiti
<Mmike> calmpitbull: i ja, zato i pitam de da odem, ovo sto sam uzeo je ocaj, vratio nazad
<calmpitbull> a koji si uzel....eeee znas gdje imas jako dobre u harvey norman
<SilverSpace> opako se igra
<calmpitbull> pozdrav...trebam pomoc oko print serverja...napravil sam ubuntu print server u virutalki, na isti stavio psc_1100 printer. U dev/usb vidim da je lp0 prikljucen. I lpinfo -v vidi direct usb://HP/pscbla bla bla...a kada stavim lpstat -v ne vidi printer
<calmpitbull> a zelim da isti printer vidi i win masina koja je u drugoj sobi...prek lokalne mreze
<SilverSpace> steta izgubili doslovno u zadnjoj sekundi
<jelly-home> zanimljivo kak su nasim komentatorima uvijek suci krivi
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/X8VRoTX # nevezano
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je uvjek mico navlaci 
<SilverSpace> ali je danas fakat bilo najlosije sudenje do sad 
<SilverSpace> ne kazem da su radi toga izgubili 
<SilverSpace> niko im nije kriv sto nisu svoje prilike iskoristili 
<calmpitbull> zasto se printer na pojavi na lpstat -p
<calmpitbull> kada radim lpinfo -v vidim da je na usbju
<Mmike> osnovali KPH :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: osh se prijavit? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dao bog svi pocrkali :P
<SilverSpace> speeddial2.com dobar Speed dial
<SilverSpace> za crome
<SilverSpace> uh koji peh ides skocit sa padobranom i onda ti se srusi avion
<Mmike> speedial za chrome?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul :)
<calmpitbull> ma jednostavno cu poludit
<calmpitbull> na koji nacin da windows nadje moj printer koji je na virtualki ubuntu server
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<calmpitbull> stavio sam server na virtualku...gore spojio printer...e sada se vec pola dana zezam da windows nadje taj printer
<calmpitbull> preko networka
<calmpitbull> na koji nacin configurirat sambu da radi
<calmpitbull> gdje upce vidis ime svog printera
<calmpitbull> ja samo vidim da je spojen na server
<calmpitbull> dev/usb....lp'
<calmpitbull> lp0
<SilverSpace> samba config tu bi trebao printer serat kaj ne 
<calmpitbull> da
<SilverSpace> jel mozes uopce printat na taj printer 
<calmpitbull> da mogu
<SilverSpace> znaci server printa 
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma to nisam ni probal
<SilverSpace> he he 
<calmpitbull> ajme meni...sada moram i to probat kazes
<calmpitbull> :=
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> pa hebote moras znat dal radi 
<calmpitbull> panaravmo
<SilverSpace> ak ne radi kak da ga onda vidis na windoze 
<SilverSpace> mada nemam pojma o tome nikada nisam u virtualki imao printer 
<calmpitbull_> na koji nacina da to napravim
<calmpitbull_> naravno no destination available
<SilverSpace> iz terminala 
<calmpitbull_> moze kao ifconfig -a | lpr
<calmpitbull_> to sam nasel
<SilverSpace> ili cups hm nemam pojna to sve nagadam
<calmpitbull_> ma pokusavam i sa cupsima
<calmpitbull_> al ludim vec lagano
<SilverSpace> jel vidis printer u cups
<SilverSpace> ili si ga tamo dodao hm kaj ja znam :)
<calmpitbull_> http://i43.tinypic.com/29xf9mp.png
<calmpitbull_> vec vidim da cu bit do jutra na kompu
<SilverSpace> to neki hp
<calmpitbull_> tako je
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<calmpitbull_> ma to je sranje...tocno to napravil i nista
<SilverSpace> fino nacrtano :)
<calmpitbull_> lpstat sada ima printer
<calmpitbull_> al sam sve napravil sa lpadmin komandom
<SilverSpace> ha mozda ti i firewall hebe 
<SilverSpace> ma ne znam nemoj me slusati :)
<calmpitbull_> i necu ;)
<SilverSpace> doduse ja cu svoj printer skopcati na router
<Mmike> kakav stolac koristite?
<CTCP3> drveni, vulgaris
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-20
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> http://superuser.com/questions/231273/what-are-the-windows-a-and-b-drives-used-for/231278
<SilverSpace> Wow. I know the answer.. Does that mean I am too old now??
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj nadojeg za chrome speedial fakat nije los 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJY_5rbgKmc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Kako Imoćani u Podstrani skidaju ciglu, Views: 39217, Rating: 97.13004%
<SilverSpace> crijep
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/brzi.png
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: jel' ide continuum ?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> tek na proljece
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9V51aSteQqI#t=26
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The brilliant Dave Allen!, Views: 27216, Rating: 92.72727%
<jelly-home> prije stand-up komedijasa, Dave Allen je bio sjedeci
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-13
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUI3r4_3v6Y&list=RDjUI3r4_3v6Y  jutro
<datase> YouTube: Spin Me Harder (Dead Or Alive vs. Daft Punk) - 0:03:54 - 77,946 views - 468 likes / 13 dislikes
<Mmike> sugavog li vremena
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 61°F / 16°C; Humidity: 88%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 9 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 73°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> I don't mind the sun
<Mmike> al' pre toplo je za ovo doba godine
<BotaniCar> mmikica, sretan rodjendan, oprosti kaj kasnim ! :**
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nema blema :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naso sam ti postara
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> IJU!!!
<Mmike> mala figurica, doduse
<BotaniCar> Izvrsno , mmika ! Kad cemo neku razmjenu *
<Mmike> imali su ekstra veliku koja je kostala tipa 70 funti
<Mmike> al' velika je taman do pimpeka mi
<jelly-home> o.O
<Mmike> jaizza, all systems nominal?
<BotaniCar> !! Right-sized
<Mmike> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/trusty/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Mmike> ne kuzim zash virtualbox repoi potrgaju apt-cacher
<Mmike> 12098412304 sranja imam, od ubuntuovih ppaova preko debianovih pitaj-boga-oklen-doslo repoa, jedino virtualbox kenja
<Mmike> i nisam uspio skuzit zakaj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, neznam, kad osh? :) osh veceras? idem s nixom u setnju maximirom predvecer, malo svjezeg zraka udahnut
<Mmike> borba s komarcima i to ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zenica dela popodne pa ja hendlam malog, stocerec, sjedim kraj kreveta dok spava :) Mozemo sutra nakon posla ; bilo koji dan za vikend, ili u bilo koje doba iduci tjedan. Navece sam onemogucen jbg. 
<jaizza> Mmike: uvijek
<jaizza> Mmike: kad ti je bio rođendan?
<Mmike> jucer
 * Mmike se bori s KDEom, ne znam kak maknut quicklaunch ikonu s traybara
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> isusa ti materinog
<jaizza> Mmike: pa sretan rođendan od jučer
<Mmike> 'remove panel' je fakat - removalo panel
<jaizza> Mmike: proslavila sam ga s izletom u Budimpeštu ;-)
<Mmike> jaizza, na hackaton konferenciju isla?
<jaizza> Mmike: na odmor duše i tijela sam išla
<Mmike> pa kud u ferencvaroshszeleti ;)
<jelly-home> jeftino a dobro
<jaizza> Mmike: imaš nekaj protiv Budimpešte?
<Mmike> u svakom slucaju bolja od londre :)
<jaizza> ?
<Mmike> dete je naucilo rec 'joj'
<Mmike> i sad ide okolo i prica 'joj'
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> matere ovog KDEja :/
<Mmike> zakaj sam iso prckat, zakaj
<BotaniCar> Meni se bas dopao KDE zadnje kad sam ga instalirao, steta jedino kaj taj PC na kojem sam probao nije dovoljno jak da ga vrti s svim aj kendijima 
<Mmike> nema aj kendija u KDEu
<Mmike> kwin ima composting
<BotaniCar> Kak ne ! Si si del widgete na desktop ? :) 
<Mmike> pa imas fine fejdere i sve to
<Mmike> ma nema toga ;)
<Mmike> mislim, ima, al' je potrgano ;)
<Mmike> al' recimo
<Mmike> imas panel
<BotaniCar> kak nema, jebal sam se X vremena da si prognozu podesim ! 
<Mmike> to je onaj drek di t istoji sat i to
<Mmike> ma to nije aj kendi, bot :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> na taj drek sam dodao bio shortcute za, nezmnam, chrome, xchat, pidgin, tb, i tak
<BotaniCar> panel ? To je ono kaj desno kliknes na "remove panel" pa nestane ? :) 
<Mmike> da ;)
<Mmike> i sad hocu maknut chrome shortcut jer ne koristim vise betu nego pravi chrome
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis nije aj kendi, majkumustaru, nakon c/b terminala mi je i 1color wallpaper - ajkendi 
<Mmike> i nemrem 
<Mmike> nema :)
<Mmike> i reko, valjda je to 'panel'
<Mmike> i klliknem 'remove panel'
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha
<Mmike> i odeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> i sad vratim nazad
<Mmike> i bog isus nebi natjero kurcev sat da stoji lijevo
<Mmike> erm, desno
<Mmike> ima onaj neki spacer, kao
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahahaha , da da da d
<Mmike> al' to mi crnu fleku stavi na sredinu
<Mmike> i sjecam se sad da sam se izjebo k'o majmun s kokosom i pijesku
<Mmike> da to slozim
<Mmike> i eto mi sad na
<Mmike> bogme cu se rijesit virtualboxa
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak je crna fleka onda ti nesh ne valja sa driverima za grafu
<Mmike> jelly, ma, nije bas crna
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> fejdano siva
<Mmike> cek, skrinsotat cu
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/kdefail.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne vidim fleku :-)
<jelly-home> meni to izgleda kao takva tema za panel
<jelly-home> ahaaa, ovaj _gore_
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sad, nemrem bit siguran dal' sam i prije imao spacer ili sam nekak drugacije poslozio to sv bio
<jelly-home> da, to je cudno
<Mmike> ugl, moram ic detetu po nalaze i furat ih doktorici
<Mmike> pa se vidimo kasnesjche
 * BotaniCar mrmlja nekaj o korisnicima koji drze .mp4 fajle na desktopu
<obruT> mene zivcira kad ekipa drzi bilo sto "na desktopu"
<BotaniCar> Imam neki stupanj tolerancije, tretiram desktop kao i radni stol - ako je na stolu, s tim jos nisam gotov 
<obruT> tako i ja... imam jedan jedini TODO file gore :P
<obruT> i taj me zivcira
<obruT> evo obriso :P
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/t26Y5dm.gifv
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kuzi riba 
<BotaniCar> Djes Mirek 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BzxVvsvIQAEaoXj.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bio bi rado ovdje ^^
<BotaniCar> Haha, Bogumi, ne znam tko ne bi :) Imaju cocacole u limenkama ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> zatrpalo me, ne stignem ni račune platiti
<jaizza> komad!
<BotaniCar> Hehe, da , znas da je frka na poslu kad ne stignes ordaditi RDA ebanking za radnog vremena :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili je guzva, ili radis samo 8h , pa jos cekas da se ebank ucita
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj muz ne plati :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro SilverSpace ;)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nope
<jaizza> SilverSpace: gdje su ti muževi koji račune plaćaju? ja bih jednog ;-)
<BotaniCar> sorrry jaca, vec sam zauzet :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nema Å¡anse da se nekak zdogovorimo?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ne bi bilo, jedan trajni nalog od tebe k meni, u iznosu nesto vecem od zbira troska rezija i imamo dogovor
<SilverSpace> kakav dan 
<jelly> ovdje se švrake nadšvrakavaju
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj, ti orobiš ženu doma, uzmeš joj sve pare i platiš račune pa se onda praviš faca kak plaćaš račune?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nu, ne mjeri mene po svom metru ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: objasni ti onda tvoje traženje uplate u visini režija
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mislio sam da vapis za tim da netko umjesto tebe odradi mukotrpni proces placanja, pa sam se ponudio utrositi svoje dragocijeno vrijeme za sitnu naknadu i kompenzaciju buduceg troska ! 
<SilverSpace> pomoc u kuci
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jeftinije mi je onda sama platiti
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ovisi koliko cijenis svoje vrijeme i koliko si procijenila da bi ibla u redu naknada ako to ja radim 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pitaj ga za rabat 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza si razmišlja kak je zahvalna nebesima što nije napisala "zatrpalo me, ne stignem ni dete napravit"
<SilverSpace> pih
<BotaniCar> :=)
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l20Av2-n80&list=PLF49F1DDA069A9A07 # najjaci ! 
<datase> YouTube: 05 - kawasaki 3p - mate parlov - 0:03:09 - 6,923 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> nekad kad sam kuhinje radio po mjeri i tu i tam koji zahvat servisni u kuci moram priznati da mi je bilo lakse wc skoljku zamjeniz nego kuhinjski sudoper koliko su znali biti odvratni neuredni u kuhinjama 
<jaizza> veselim se danas ići doma
<SilverSpace> Zbog ebole svijetu prijeti nestašica čokolade
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ma da 
<jelly> SilverSpace: a ne zbog bolesti kakaovca, za koju se zna bar godinu dana
<SilverSpace> :) ma seru novinari 
<BotaniCar> moze tko probati resolvati mr3dp-test.com.com.hr s provajdera koji nije t-com ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne resolva se
<obrut> .com.com.hr ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas cajta za malo vise detalja ? Iskreno , tebi sam se i nadao jer sam dobio prijavu takvog problema od korisnika koji koristi $firmu :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: da
<jelly> BotaniCar: 5.9.89.9 nema zapis, 213.186.16.182 ima
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako dig-nes s 8.8.8.8 ili s autoritativnog servera, dela 
<obrut> digera ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: ae
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni "dig @5.9.89.9 mr3dp-test.com.com.hr" uredno baci nazad rezultat
<jelly> BotaniCar: meni ne :-)
<BotaniCar> fala jelly, idem vidjet kaj je :) 
<BotaniCar> kad ne znas kaj bi, restartaj servis jos jednom :) jelly bi bio dobar jos jednom probati ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/pas/7, upit dolazi sa 213.191.142.241 ili sa 213.191.128.8 i 213.191.128.9
<jelly> cek
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad je bolje.
<jelly> a isti serial
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi promijenio serial kad si updateao zapis?!?
<jelly> 2013061535 izgleda staro
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam ziher kaj mi je s bindom na toj kanti, bjesomucno sam restartao servis dok nije "probilo" :) 
<jelly> bind :-(
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/7,ne, odbijam mijenjati seriale tako da datum odgovara aktualnom ( sufix mijenjam )
<BotaniCar> ups, jebomepas sam okinuo greskom :) 
<jelly> svasta
<obrut> jelly: sto ti koristis djbdns ?
 * BotaniCar se sav pretvori u uho
<jelly> obrut: trenutno powerdns i za auth i za recursor, ima 100% podrsku za djbdns format :-)
<jelly> (u prijevodu, nije trebalo mijenjat automatiku)
<BotaniCar> Netko je nedavno tak fino popljuvao powerdns , a ne sjecam se zake
<jelly> BotaniCar: zasto ne drzis serial sa uobicajenim znacenjem ("datumom")?
<BotaniCar> jelly:  kaj se kog ( van firme ) tice kad sam ja nekaj prtljal po podacima ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: good luck drugi put trazit pomoc
<jelly> onda ga bar nazovi "100" da znam da _nije_ datum
<BotaniCar> jelly: ozbiljno sam protu-pitao , datum mi je kod debugginga do sad bio podatak od najmanjeg znacaja. A kad je trebalo, to evidentiramo na drugom mjestu. 
<jelly> tebi je mozda nebitan, ali nisi sam na internetu
<BotaniCar> To stoji. Uvazavam, promislit' cu. 
<jelly> mislim, sta neko dobije od toga da zna datum zadnje promjene zone?
<BotaniCar> Igzekli. 
<jelly> sa perspektive otkrivanja podataka?
<jelly> za sto je to dobro?
<BotaniCar> No, u mom je slucaju stvar vise vezana uz bizniz koji gura nos u tehniku i pokusava tako dobivene polupodatke pripasati svojim pricicama nego ista. No, to je ruzna prica za uzivo, ne tu. 
<jelly> onda ga mijenjaj svaki dan automatski :-)
<BotaniCar> Ti si jedan pametan covo, ponavljam :) 
<jelly> u svakom slucaju, sad je bio ...35 i na jednom i na drugom servera, a davali su van razlicite podatke, pa ako si nekog sjebo, sjebo si i sebe :-)
<BotaniCar> To je pro, pomogne mi, onda mi nabija komplekse dok sve ne slozim kak se shika , radi drugih :) 
<jelly> uvijek :-D
<jelly> nije li poanta irca pokazat da si najpametniji, a ako nesto i pomognes samo je u sluzbi onog prvoj
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam mislio da je poanta ovog da ulovis neku maloljetnicu .. :) 
<jelly> bojim se da sam na jako krivom mjestu za to
<jelly> fejs otoh
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda stavit neki dns-admin@ mail alias i u zone, ovak ti se vidi ime
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> http://iplist.net/5.9.89.9/
<jelly> About 95 results, nije ni tak puno
<BotaniCar> mlogo mocna web alatka 
<SilverSpace> trul sam danas 
<BotaniCar> Kako cu si ( ok, zeni )  iduci telefon kupiti od kineza
<jelly> koji
<BotaniCar> Geledam nekaj poput http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201158001233 ( rivjui su u redu, nisam jos puno istrazivoa pa je svaki hint dobrodosao. Limit mi je 1k - 1,2kkn )
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr without UUID: tcp://[2001:db8:1:0:f816:3eff:fe0c:4958]:4567
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr proto entry 0x7f27c43ab670
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr without UUID: tcp://[2001:db8:1:0:f816:3eff:fe71:cca0]:4567
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr proto entry 0x7f27c43b3de0
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr without UUID: tcp://[2001:db8:1:0:f816:3eff:fe79:cd]:4567
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: discarding pending addr proto entry 0x7f27c43bc5a0
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: gcomm: connected
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Changing maximum packet size to 64500, resulting msg size: 32636
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Shifting CLOSED -> OPEN (TO: 0)
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Opened channel 'juju_cluster'
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: New COMPONENT: primary = yes, bootstrap = no, my_idx = 0, memb_num = 1
<vileni> erm, Mmike ? :)
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: STATE_EXCHANGE: sent state UUID: c246a134-52d1-11e4-ad41-0a6cc1d5a900
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: STATE EXCHANGE: sent state msg: c246a134-52d1-11e4-ad41-0a6cc1d5a900
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: STATE EXCHANGE: got state msg: c246a134-52d1-11e4-ad41-0a6cc1d5a900 from 0 (juju-cts-eng-machine-1)
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Quorum results:
<BotaniCar> thx mmike, to mi je trebalo, mozes i wireshark pajpati u irc ? :D
<Mmike>         version    = 2,
<Mmike>         component  = PRIMARY,
<Mmike>         conf_id    = 0,
<Mmike>         members    = 1/1 (joined/total),
<Mmike>         act_id     = 0,
<Mmike>         last_appl. = -1,
<Mmike>         protocols  = 0/4/2 (gcs/repl/appl),
<vileni> sto je najbolje, na drugom terminalu prckam po mrezi, i onda mi ovo krene iskakati tu
<Mmike>         group UUID = 2362e482-52cc-11e4-add1-b220b0767fb9
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Flow-control interval: [16, 16]
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Restored state OPEN -> JOINED (0)
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Member 0 (juju-cts-eng-machine-1) synced with group.
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Shifting JOINED -> SYNCED (TO: 0)
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: Waiting for SST to complete.
<Mmike> 141013 12:09:18 [Note] WSREP: New cluster view: global state: 2362e482-52cc-11e4-add1-b220b0767fb9:0, view# 1: Primary, num
<vileni> tko ce ga kickati? :)
<Mmike> erm
 * Mmike ce sad sam sebe spankat jedno mjesec i pol
<Mmike> <- notorni idijot
<BotaniCar> freenode, nadam se :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakav je to sturi output, MOAR DETAILS PLOX ! 
<hrvojem> Mmike: eto vidis da radi :)
<Mmike> https://translate.google.com/?source=osdd#auto/hr/dobar%20dan
<Mmike> hrvojem, radi, da, nakon hakeraja
<Mmike> hrvojem, kog moram potplatit da popravite ipv6 support? :)
<hrvojem> platis support, ili se mozes zalit tamo na onom bugu od nekidan da i tebi ne radi pa dobije mozda veci prioritet
<Mmike> al' svodi se samo na parsanje conf fajla
<Mmike> za jedan ramstekich fini, a, da gurnes to? :)
<Mmike> idem se zalit na onom bugu
<hrvojem> ak vec imas rjesenje i submitas patch to je ++ spomenem te u release notsima onda ;)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> nikak se maknut od tog mysla
<Mmike> nikak
<BotaniCar> 'el itko probao steak u "Bull" stakhouseu u Dubravi ? Od kad su otvorili , ja tamo zivog covjeka nisam vidio da jede ( uvijek vidjam iste svercere kojima je bertija ured,al oni piju i ne jedu )
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' sam cuo da je ok za jest tamo
<Mmike> opet imam temperaturu :/
<Mmike> jebem ti dete i vrtic
<BotaniCar> SDazivi se s tim, ja sam ziher da ne budem vise zdrav do ljeta, samo rotiram prehlade
<BotaniCar> jelly: da li je negdje propisano da mail server mora prihvatiti i mail naslovljen samo na "postmaster" ( to nemam nigdje setirano, svi serveri mi prihvacaju samo "postmaster@domain.name" ili "postmaster@IP_servera" ) ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne mora.
<BotaniCar> Hvala !
<jelly> literal ip, se u SMTP pise lijevastrana@[10.0.0.0],  lijevastrana@10.0.0.0 isto smijes odbiti
<BotaniCar> Oh! Thx jos jednom
<jelly> makar to isto niko normalan ne koristi osim razlicitih strganih embedded uredjaja (neki UPS-ovi)
<jelly> niko ti izvana ne bi smio slati mejl bez @domena
<BotaniCar> To mi se cinilo situaciono korisno ( ako mi se strga dns, a druga strana nekim cudom zna kak poslati na IP )
<jelly> iznutra preko /usr/sbin/sendmail jos kako tako
<jelly> ionako nije bitan dns, smtp daemon je unaprijed podesen da zna za koje domene prima mejl
<jelly> makar ko zna, mozda neki blesavi softver prvo gleda svoj IP u DNS-u
<BotaniCar> :-) 
<jelly> meni razni customeri salju mail na root ili root@localhost, to sve ide u smece ili odbijanac
<jelly> ak je s interne mreze, posaljem obavijest da poprave konfu vlasniku skatulje ako zeli primat to
<SilverSpace> kak meni nije dobro danas 
<jelly> prevruće, sad će svi dobit gripe 
<jelly> kod nas u ofisu širom prozor otvoren i 26.9°C
<SilverSpace> uzas ja morao van a sunce przi nemilice 
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> nemilice :-)
<jelly> SilverSpace++
<Mmike> hrvojem, onaj socat slusa po defaultu po ipv4, nece na ipv6 i zato sst nece da prodje :/
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' mozem ja nekak to forsat bez da raskapam percona sors? :)
<markosejic> d dan
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam bas
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<Mmike> djesi, markosejic 
<markosejic> evo tu sam
<hrvojem> Mmike: sst skritpa ti je u /usr/bin/wsrep_sst_xtrabackup-v2
<Mmike> hrvojem, thnx
<hrvojem> ali ne znam kako mozes potjerat socat na IPv6
<Mmike> sa socat -6
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da nije bas tak jednostavno to zakeljit tamo
<Mmike> pa ne cini se bas sad tak komplikovano
<hrvojem> l: 224 s/TCP-LISTEN/TCP6-LISTEN/ 
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjt
<Mmike> hrvojem, da, to je ideja bila
<Mmike> al' to je hakeraj
<hrvojem> Mmike: napisi bug novi bug, ak je to jedino sto smeta za IPv6 support probam pingat da se digne prioritet
<Mmike> noisam siguran kak bi se to rijesilo, da ti budem iskren. mozda sa 'force ipv4/ipv6' opcijom u konfi negdje
<Mmike> jer ovaj slusa na 0.0.0.0 
<Mmike> a to je ipv4
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao f1
<Mmike> pa TCP-LISTEN podrazumjeva ipv4
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma nisam, bio na selu
<SilverSpace> nisi nista propustio 
<SilverSpace> prilicno dosadna utrka 
<Mmike> kak staza bila i to?
<Mmike> jos jedna tilkeova dosada, jel?
<Mmike> jel' ima on ikoju dobru stazu, pocinjem se pitati
<SilverSpace> pa nema puno tilke veze 
<SilverSpace> slozena je kako su mogli kad ide kroz olimpijsko selo 
<SilverSpace> nemas tu puno izbora 
<SilverSpace> meni se sama staza svida 
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo ovih od 4-10 mjesta koji su se ganjali ne bi bila zanimljivo ni malo 
<SilverSpace> mercedes svijet za sebe 
<SilverSpace> rosberg sa zadnjeg mjesta doso do drugog 
<Mmike> zakaj je zadnji starto?
<Mmike> da, svijet za sebe :)
<Mmike> k'o red bull prosle godine
<Mmike> hrvojem, hack radi, sad kak to fino ukomponirat, nemam pojma
<Mmike> cem rejzam bat
<Mmike> bag
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta si stavio -6 ili TCP6-LISTEN
<Mmike> TCP6-LISTEN
<Mmike> al' to dakako nece radit na ipv4 only mrezi 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ili oce?
<Mmike> nece, :)
<hrvojem> nece
<hrvojem> TCP4-LISTEN je za ipv4 
<Mmike> oce
<Mmike> nece :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u prvom zavoju se prekocio i gume poderao pa je morao u box po nove 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakav konj :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, mateeremu :)
<obrut> kakve su to gume ? ja na biciklu kocim ko konj pa nis :)
<Mmike> izgleda da je rsync rjesenje tu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nikad rb nije imao takvu dominaciju 
<Mmike> idem ja
<Mmike> moram 
<Mmike> dodjem
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol 
<SilverSpace> lagan si pa ne mozes oderati gume 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel te jos giht drzi 
<SilverSpace> odoh sad malo na biciklo 
<SilverSpace> baj baj
<obrut> onak, danas je bolje, osjecam u nozi da ima nesto, ali ne smeta dok hodam
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.racunalo.com/ne-kupujte-htc-one-m8-u-vipu/
<obrut> jebo htc kad ima ajfon 6 :)
<SilverSpace> oce ti ga firma kupiti :)
<obrut> mos mislit
<SilverSpace> jebo firmu :)
<obrut> jebo
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> za nogomet
<markosejic> Hladno Pivo - Maderfakersi
<SilverSpace> jebes punk
<jelly> jebeeeeeees *stagedive*
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma de si ti naso one percona ipv6 bugove
<SilverSpace> *ludegljive*
<Mmike> ja prekopoo sad launchpad i nemrem nac
<jelly> http://stop-ttip.org/what-is-the-problem-ttip-ceta/
<markosejic> Hladno pivo: Politika
<SilverSpace> gledam do 22h onda se prebacujem na TWD
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> pisem bug report i umjesto 'joiner' napisem 'jointer'
<SilverSpace> LN https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDXUDehUgIQ
<datase> YouTube: Sara X Does Mozart’s  “Eine kleine Nachtmusik” - 0:01:27 - 114,054 views - 3509 likes / 282 dislikes
<SilverSpace> command-not-found
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-14
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> to je to 
<Mmike> nagurao sam 127.0.0.1 za www.jutarnji.hr i jutarnji.hr u /etc/hosts
<Mmike> sugave novine, sugav sajt, sve sugavo
<jelly-home> http://([a-z]+\.)?jutarnji\.hr/.*
<jelly-home> http://i[0-9]\.wp\.com/([a-z]+\.)?(jutarnji|gloria)\.hr/wp-content/uploads/..../../[^/]*$
<Mmike> brainfart
<Mmike> hrvojem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5/+bug/1380747
<ivoks> Mmike: probaj vecernji.hr na mobitelu
<ivoks> pojam sugavosti
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> mirkec
<jelly-home> ima li neki od nasih portala pristojne rss feedove
<jelly-home> ak ima posebno vijesti i posebno sport, ne zelim citati sport jos i pod vijesti
<obrut_> jelly-home: pih, kakav si ti to muskarac ? :)
<obruT> (to obicno meni kazu) :)
<obruT> ja sam par puta u zivotu prolistao sportske novosti i u tih par puta mislim da sam nasao jedan, ali samo jedan clanak koji bi mi imalo bio zanimljiv
<Mmike> ivoks, ma joj
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to je uzas :)
<Mmike> ivoks, i na deksotpu i na mobitelu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pogotovo kaj imas skecije na naslovnici s istim vjestima :)
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ne radi vise ono senkovo?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam, koje?
<ivoks> naslovnica.info
<ivoks> to je prodao indexu
<ivoks> ili kome vec
<jelly-home> © 2009. 24sata digital d.o.o.
<jelly-home> nemrem na tome naci feedove za pojedine kategorije, dole ima samo "sve vijesti"
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> 24sata
<Mmike> usrali su
<Mmike> imao je prije feedove za pojedine kategorije
<jelly-home> http://naslovnica.info/svijet/feed/ ::500:: Internal Server Error
<SilverSpace> pa da kupis i ugasis
<SilverSpace> svima je bitno da klikces po njihovim stranicama 
<SilverSpace> vani se nesto grdo sprema 
<hrvojem> http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2j5xkw/has_dropbox_been_hacked_passwords_dumped_on/
<Mmike> taj dropbox je takva rupa
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak itko zeli tam metat ista :)
<jelly-home> ne zelim klikati po stranicama nego citat vijesti :-)
<Mmike> hrvojem, uhakiro sam - napravio sam svoj wsrep_sst plugin, ugurao ga u /usr/bin, u my.cnf reko da koristi moj plagin (innobackup-v2-ipv6, recimo), i stvar radi
<hrvojem> \o/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa tam se ni ne dryi nis bitno 
<Mmike> hack je, al' least invasive
<hrvojem> dodao sam onaj bug sto si prijavio i na PXC tracker
<Mmike> i sto je najbolje mogu sad odmah popatchirati charm da radi sto hocu, pa kad percona osmisli pravo rjesenje, lako cemo popravit
<Mmike> hrvojem, kul, thnx. To je nesto interno?
<SilverSpace> hm zasto mi sam prebaci tipkovnicu a pise da je hr
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne, prijavio si bug u ubuntu projektu
<SilverSpace> bemti ubuntu
<hrvojem> dodao sam samo na PXC projekt koji se prati kod nas
<hrvojem> support obicno radi verifikaciju bugova za PS/PXB/PXC
<hrvojem> ne prate bas ubuntu projekt :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa to velim, to je interno, tj, ja nemrem vidjet pxc tracker?
<hrvojem> kak ne
<hrvojem>  
<hrvojem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+filebug i https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> srca mu
<Mmike> krivo sam metnuo onda, da :)
<jelly-home> twss
<Mmike> hrvojem, di je bug na pxc projektu?
<jelly-home> Mmike: sortiraj po rednom broju
<hrvojem> Mmike: isti je bug
<Mmike> a da, vidim
<Mmike> konj sam
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> obojici :)
<jelly-home> ipvsex
<SilverSpace> 19:30 medeki u ledenoj danas 
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997 :)
<hrvojem> ha cuj bugovi :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<ivoks> to u biti znaci da galera u biti ne radi
<Mmike> ja nisam ovo uspio reproducirati
<Mmike> ako soras po 3 nodea istovremeno, mozda bi islo, al samo po jednom nodu, nema kaj srat
<hrvojem> pa i ne bas, znaci da ne radi dobro ako vadis/stavljas nodove iz clustera cesto u nekom kratkom vremenu
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa, kak je lik opisao, ugasi nod, upali nod, ceka da dodje k sebi. onda ide dalje.
<Mmike> nebi smjelo ne-radit
<Mmike> bed je sto galera nije sinkrona, i onda pisanje po nodu2 i po nodu1 moze izvest probleme - to sam testirao u reflectedu i to je tako. Zato smo i tamo na haproxyjima uvijek forsali pisanje po jednom nodu samo.
<Mmike> (a i zato je jednostavniji m-m iako tek taj nije sinkron :D )
<hrvojem> mislim da pokusavaju skalirat velicinu clustera ovisno o prometu mozda i to ocigledno ne radi bas automaski dobro
<hrvojem> Mmike: radi i m-m dosta dobro, imamo dosta korisnika koji to vrte u produkciji bez problema
<Mmike> hrvojem, ae, cijela svjecka pornjava tako radi
<Mmike> al' i dalje nije sinkrono
<Mmike> i teorecki ti se moze desit da ti main master ode a da backup master jos nije dobio ovo kaj je zapisano na main master
<Mmike> sto znaci da recimo u hr zakonski nesmijes vrtit financijske transakcije na tome
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-system-index.html#wsrep_causal_reads 
<hrvojem> ali da i dalje ti se moze dogoditi da ako node na kojem pises krepa, da ne ode na ostale sve
<BotaniCar> Bok, momci 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas vnstat slozen tako da agregira podatke od vise servera ? 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, imate kaj da agregira vnstat podatke s vise kanti ?
<BotaniCar> Ili neko trece rjesenje za grupni bandwith monitoring ( grafici na muninu mi nisu dovoljni)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> Djes, sused :9
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj i tebi BotaniCar ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> ja na poslu ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozes monitorirat promet na switchevima umjesto na kantama
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne mogu, glupi su 
<jelly> :-|
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKEQUwkcNBk # ono kad koka i pol svira dzitru k'o da je srasla s njom :) 
<datase`> YouTube: Ana Popovic - Can You See Me [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - 0:03:41 - 65,171 views - 470 likes / 12 dislikes
<Mmike> ovaj juju je prejeben
<Mmike> ak imas charmove koji rade
<Mmike> ak moras napravit charm da radi
<BotaniCar> heh
<Mmike> onda si ti jeben
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> djesi, rubljeperko :)
<BotaniCar> \o/
 * weshmashian voli m-m replikaciju
<Mmike> weshmashian, cak i ako nije sinkrona? :D
<weshmashian> pogotovo kad neko pukne ignore-slave-errors=1062
<BotaniCar> :) me volje geektalk 
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa ta je najbolja! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, LOL
<Mmike> weshmashian, tog jos ima? :))))
<weshmashian> Mmike: o da
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' to swiftill momci i dalje popravljaju?.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ameri ce popizdit
<ivoks> turska bombardirala polozaje kurda
<ivoks> a ne ovih pacijenata
<Mmike> kao, slucajno? :D
<ivoks> ne, namjerno
<ivoks> topnistvom, pa zrakoplovstvom
<BotaniCar> Cek, Turska se aktivirala u prepucavanjima ? Ne bu dobro 
<Mmike> od kad su turci pro-isilovci?
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> otkad imaju erdogana na vlasti
<ivoks> al da, ne bude dobro
<ivoks> kao 'rekacija na nemira koje kurdi prouzrocuju'
<ivoks> nemire
<ivoks> ovo bi lagano moglo prerasti u vjerski rat
<BotaniCar> kaj to od samog pocetka nije vjerska charka ? 
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma svi opravljamo to :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: je, ali... prerasti ce u istok protiv zapada
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma, mislio, oni to introdusaju
<ivoks> sad ce ostali reci 'cek, ak je turska otvoreno na strani isila, onda se ni mi vise nemoramo preseravati'
<Mmike> sjecam se kad mi je dan ili netko rekao 'al, tak se popravi replikacija - onda vise nema gresaka'
<Mmike> pa gle
<Mmike> kriza je
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nezgodno je to sto nas to opet gura u povijesnu "na rubu" ulogu, pun mi je kufer toga, necu da mi sin bude janjicar
<Mmike> treba rat da se financijsko trziste malo oporavi
<ivoks> da, cini se da cemo opet postati granica
<ivoks> Mmike: pa cuj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, izabrao si krivu drzavu za bit
<ivoks> prvi i drugi svjetski rat te opovrgavaju
<ivoks> rat je odlican kickstarter za ekonomiju
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? pa prvi i drugi su se vodili radi krize
<Mmike> upravo to
<ivoks> radnicka prava se gase
<ivoks> svi rade
<ivoks> stvara se vrijednost, etc
<Mmike> dodje rat, najednom se financije oporavljaju
<Mmike> dodje kriza, eto rata za par godina
<Mmike> pa opet dodje kriza, pa opet eto rata
<BotaniCar> Mmike: primjeti da krizu uvijek iniciraju oni koji su duzni, a da "nove" pare koje se pojave budu ili izmisljene, ili otete
<BotaniCar> Samo svale teret neimanja na one koji popuse u ratu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nah
<Mmike> to se sam tak cini
<Mmike> onaj tko talasa financijama izaziva krizu
<Mmike> a kaj je najbolje, izazove krizu da bi talasao financijama
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/allixsenos/status/521934803370004480/photo/1
<Mmike> LOL :)
<BotaniCar> jebena slika !!!
<Mmike> | wsrep_cluster_size         | 3                                                                                   |
<Mmike> weeee
<BotaniCar> jelly: nastavno na moje jucerasnje propitkivanje o postmaster accountu, kak hendlas spam ? Jebate, nisam na taj/te accounte jos nikad dobio legitiman mail :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/nogomet/354536/Opsadno-stanje-u-Beogradu-Strahuje-se-od-krvavog-sukoba.html
<SilverSpace> lik nudi milju eura ako albanci dobiju utakmicu 
<BotaniCar> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/augustgermar/anonabox-a-tor-hardware-router # TOR router, brutala
<SilverSpace> koja glupost http://www.vecernji.hr/automoto/schumacher-je-nastradao-jer-je-nosio-gopro-kameru-967065
<BotaniCar> Mogao si vec pol novog Ubuntua prevesti za vrijeme koje si potrosio citajuci o "sportu" :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je tu brutalno 
<BotaniCar> kak to mislis kaj, pa vec cinjenica da ne mogu svoju anonimnost potkopati glupim potezom kao sto je skidanje torrenta dok surfam kroz tor. Kuis
<SilverSpace> pun kufer para 
<BotaniCar> imas za 51$ jos uvijek 
<BotaniCar> sto je protuvrijednost jednog radnog sata, nitko ti nece za 60 minuta skonfigurirati kucnu mrezu da radi kao sto radi s ovim 
<obruT> malo mi "hardware tor router" zvuci glupo kad je to ionako sve opet software :)
<SilverSpace> meni to uopce nije brutalno 
<obruT> vjerujem da bi se MT ili neki WRT mogao lako pretvoriti u "hardverski tor router" :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: primjeti da koriste openHardware, sto je vrlo bitno ako to koristis a "zanimljiv" si dovoljno da ti netko ide backdoorati firmware
<BotaniCar> obruT: bi, a tko bi ti garantirao da te sama skatulja na kojoj je ne kompromitira ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovako su ti i nacrti i sve na raspolaganju, pa provjeravaj
<obruT> mislim da u danasnjem svijetu za malo toga mozes to garantirat :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj reci, za 51$ ovo je u najmanju ruku brutalno
<obruT> btw. koristis tor za skidanje samo .torrent fajlova ili bas i "krajnji" fajl skidas preko tor-a ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: to je bio samo kucni primjer, brijem da je ovo potonje
<obruT> ono nesto sto sam radio preko tora je uvijek bilo jebeno sporo pa mi nije palo na pamet bilo sto "skidat" preko njega, u pravilu samo kad sam trebao neke brzinske radnje obavit :)
<BotaniCar> Da, zivo me zaima kak to izgleda kad sve furas kroz tor, i meni  je sporo, valjda zato kaj kod nas nemres imati dobr upload pa su lokalni peerovi svi redom zakua 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo "nemres imati dobar upload" ide tvoju firmu !!!! :) )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio popcorn
<BotaniCar> e, silverspace, de link na to chudo ! To je onaj isti popcorn kaj je zamro ne tak davno kao projekt ? 
<obruT> SilverSpace: koji popcorn ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://is.gd/GhF5qD
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: majku mu staru, to nije "popcorn" vec "popcorn time" ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebga zaboravih star sam
<obruT> SilverSpace: aha, nisam probao... iskreno, nemam ni potrebu za tim :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 'el ti bolje dela od Mashupa ili naviXa ? 
<obruT> neki dan sam malo na navi-x gledao gledao nekakve tv streamove i naletih na jedan vrlo interesantan s glavnim ulogama osoba tajlandske narodnosti :)
<obruT> odnosno, taj tv kanal je emitirao iskljucivo filmove istog zanra, a glavne likove su tumacile osobe iz tajlanda :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<obruT> kad krene film, mislis da je glavni lik zenska osoba... a onda kak radnja dalje ide, skuzis da si se prevario :)
<SilverSpace> a to sve muski glume :)
<BotaniCar> Zenskica s "kopljem" :)
<BotaniCar> Dragi frinod, spamajte me linkovima koje mogu otvoriti :) 
<BotaniCar> "clearly" my ass
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> xbmc u google play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ag.tvaddons.xbmc
<vileni> to nije sluzbeni
<BotaniCar> 0,88$ da bi mogao gledati ukradene sadrzaje :) TO JE KAPITALIZAM !!!
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> pa jebo
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/14/nasty_ssl_30_vulnerability_to_drop_tomorrow/
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<jelly> bit će sutra opet strka svugdje disejblat -SSLv3
<jelly> BotaniCar: 0.88$ je jeftinjak :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: na stranu cijena , nacelo je izvrsno :) 
<BotaniCar> o uku*ac, ovaj drugi dio clanka me bas razveselio, moral bum i windows mashine patchat' opet ( citaj: reboot is required )
<markosejic> OpenSSL 1.0.1g 7 Apr 2014
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa je uzmes tude i prodas pod svoje 
<SilverSpace> biznis
<obruT> btw. jeste vidjeli "objasnjenje" zasto se preskace verzija 9 windowsa ? :P
<SilverSpace> ne 
<obruT> http://www.osnews.com/story/27969/Why_did_Microsoft_skip_Windows_9_
<SilverSpace> sigurno neke vradzbine
<obruT> ak je istina... prestrasno :)
<obruT> iako, reko bi da je zajebancija :)
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> to se netko zajebava 
<BotaniCar> ti nemas puno posla s programerima, silver ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ste svi tak udareni 
 * BotaniCar mantra nekaj o paklu i poplocavanju puta dobrim namjerama
<SilverSpace> danas uzmem mobitel u ruke a on ugasen 
<SilverSpace> wtf
<SilverSpace> baterija na 78%
<obruT> SilverSpace: baci povremeno pogled na thedailywtf gdje ima i programerskih bisera pa ces vidjeti da je ovo nist :)
<SilverSpace> mirmekologija
<ivoks> fuck me ako ikad opet kupim dell
<Mmike> ja se drzim thinkpada
<Mmike> jesu losiji nego prije
<Mmike> al' brijem da su i dalje top-notch
<Mmike> jedino sto nema jos 32G RAM capableovih
<Mmike> dok se ne pojave 16GB DDR3 SO-DIMM moduli
<Mmike> usro sam
<Mmike> kolega me pustio na svoj stroj da mu nesh pomognem
<Mmike> i ostao screen visiti
<Mmike> i sad gledam po terminalima i vidim juju deployer kak stoji
<Mmike> reko, moj stari deployment, i zviznem ctrl-c
<Mmike> i skuzim da nije moj stroj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/6m1j1E
<SilverSpace> profil
<Mmike> nije smjesno, sjebo sam covjeku pol sata
<Mmike> srecom samo deployment-timea
<SilverSpace> kak si sjebo 
<SilverSpace> ugasio mu 
<SilverSpace> aplikaciju 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> prekinuo sam mu deployment
<Mmike> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140628200154/criminal-case-grimsborough/images/e/e4/Triple_Mega_Facepalm_(when_even_a_double_is_not_enough).png
<Mmike> megalol :)
<Mmike> naime, customer hoce pokrenut 93408123094182 milijardi vmova, veli da ima oko 40 gigi swapa koji se opce ne koristi i nije mu jasno kak sad to ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> 40 gigi swapa oooooo
<Mmike> o django sad me jos i ti jaebi
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/16761_673887859374309_7109903411615607735_n.jpg?oh=1476db9aa8208ddeebf4439f1cc9fa45&oe=54C923CC&__gda__=1418464929_4c54d1d058ec96c7cb388ad4dbdc4c7a
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-15
<SilverSpace> jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar|2> Onaj osjecaj kad nadogradis SElinux policy pa te strah napraviti reboot jer ne znas kaj bu bilo :)
<SilverSpace> yes yes 
<SilverSpace> slicno je kad dode na desktopu nesto za graficku 
<jelly-home> i, jeste pogasili SSLv3 svugdje, ili ne jos
<SilverSpace> kad vidim neki paket uvijek cekam par dana
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ni taknuo, moji jos uvijek ponegdje imaju WinXP bez SP3 , pa znam vidjeti IE6 u gostima :) 
<jelly-home> issati
<BotaniCar|2> IIS-a ti ! 
<jelly-home> sad je dobra prilika da ih odkantas
<jelly-home> nek stave IE8 ili koji je zadnji u XP i gotovo
<BotaniCar|2> poslao sam okruznicu da gori pod nogama i nek patchaju kak znaju 
<BotaniCar|2> "Brute force via software? No, no. You're going about it wrong. You need to apply brute force to the operator."
<SilverSpace> sad ja moram van na kisu
<jelly> Temporary Error (500)	
<jelly> 	
<jelly> We’re sorry, but your Gmail account is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience and suggest trying again in a few minutes. You can view the Apps Status Dashboard for the current status of the service.
<BotaniCar|2> G.Apps 4 bizniz, ili za smrtnike ?
<BotaniCar|2> ( trenutno nekaj slicno imam od office365, dodji kasnije ili provjeri dashboard i dodji kasnije ) 
<jelly> smrtni
<jelly> valjda micu sslv3 :-)
<BotaniCar|2> uzas, kak su svi ti oblacni servisi zaku*ac :) 
<jelly> a i oblacno vrijeme
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino dobro kod jeseni/zime je kaj se prestaje piti pivo, i pocinje udarati po vinu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, kod onih koji ne piju samo vino :) 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMgLiXI-zzE
<datase> YouTube: Grupa 777 - Banane (pjesma koja donosi srecu) - 0:03:01 - 52,095 views - 151 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/13/androids_cyanogenmod_open_to_mitm_attacks/
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kad si vec naceo temu, jel delas na tulifonu nekaj zbog ceg bi te MITM napad mogao kostati zivaca/novaca ? Ja sam tutlek, ali najgore kaj se mogu domisliti da bi mi se desilo je da umjesto na pornhub odem nekam drugdje 
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino da mi telefon glumi AP/ruter .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mejl od firme je cesto povjerljiv, i dok je unutar lokalnog exchangeta je siguran
<jelly> tethering nije problem jer ti endpoint uspostavlja tcp vezu, ne mobitel
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas ciganmod na sluzbenom telefonu ? Kaj vam BYOD / kakav-god policy to dozvoljava ?
<jelly> nemam
<BotaniCar|2> OK
<jelly> al sam nacuo da neki ovdje to koriste
<jelly> osim toga, sluzbeni je samo SIM a uredjaj je privatni
<BotaniCar|2> Uzasna kombinacija :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Kak decki u MSu dobro rade, to je milina, novi win server ce biti brutalac: The OneGet module is a manager or multiplexer of existing package managers (also called package providers) to unify Windows package management with a single Windows PowerShell interface. ( aka , pokrali smo apt/rpm ) :) 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: 15.11. - Dave Clarke @ Pogon Jedinstvo, Zagreb
<markosejic> BotaniCar|2: Mmike pozz
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: bok
<SilverSpace> jao
<markosejic> jucer testirao tahrpup final
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj pises za bug http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/router-anonimnost/136841.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> dobra stvar
<calmpitbull> al kaj nema na netu vec da mozes to  i sam napravit
<jelly> ima, a skatuljica sama nije dost
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zadnje sam za BUG delal c/p metodom iz drugih casopisa, ima vec 15ak godina :) 
<BotaniCar|2> *recenziju maticnih ploca c/p metodom
<calmpitbull> jelly, pa nisam ni mislio na skatuljicu
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_43869.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a takav si ti :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_43548.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> prejako 
<Mmike> dete u vrticu
<Mmike> tete ne zovu
<Mmike> a ja vec sat vremena neznam sta bi sa sobom od muke :)
<BotaniCar|2> "od muke" ? say what ?
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> jel' dobro jel' se jako dere jel' ga zajebavaju klincii tak
<Mmike> iako veli tihana da je teta rekla zadnji put da kad se plakao da su kikici isli oko njega i grlili ga za utjehu
<Mmike> pa je pobro prehladu :)
<BotaniCar|2> To su pitanja kaj se pitaju nakon par tjedana :) Idi ispi konjak i zabavi mozak necim drugim :) 
<SilverSpace> http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/?p=43234
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kak signali na 60GHz stoje s prolazenjem kroz prepreke ( naspram 2.4 / 5 GHz )
<SilverSpace> mi smo imali srecu kaj je franko iso sa dvije godine i nije ni suzepustio
<BotaniCar|2> znam da je 5GHz zakua ako oras komunicirati kroz noseci zid
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: moras pazit da kroz tebe ne prode sprzi ti mozak :)
<SilverSpace> sve je to meni mutno 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ne brinem ja za sebe, uvijek imam kapu od folije na glavi, i gumene cizme :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad si mi dao ideju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sve je ok dok me ne trazis da ti napravim kapu :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' mozes progurati, mozda, da percona 'popravi' (prepravi) init skriptu tako da cita sto je u /etc/default/percona, ako takvo sto postoji? Ili postoji konkretan razlog zasto to nije omoguceno?
<weshmashian> Mmike: a kaj bi sad ti? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1380747
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne postoji to, barem koliko ja znam
<Mmike> hrvojem, znam da ne postoji :) al' bil' moglo postojati? :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: bug report
<Mmike> hrvojem, osh da otvorim?
<hrvojem> pa otvori
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko ti kriv kaj ipv6 trosis :D
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.cups.org/blog.php?L731 # CUPS2, 15 let nakon prvog :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, aj
<Mmike> sam da sastanak prodje
<Mmike> weshmashian, reci obruTu to :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kakve sad on veze ima s tim? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima $firma :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, indukcije, dedukcije... rano jutro? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: prerano!
<weshmashian> odem se inducirat kafeinom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj je to neka tajna kapa :)
<BotaniCar|2> LOL ! 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da ce ovi samsung žbuku skidat sa ovim wifi
<BotaniCar|2> nego, Mmike, di videl kaj sam ti linkao malocas ? ( da se ponovim: 15.11. - Dave Clarke @ Pogon Jedinstvo, Zagreb # ako nisi too old to party :D )
<SilverSpace> svima ce nam trebati kape i jajobrani 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ce mi jajobran, ja sam neki svoj  minimum napravil :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1381492
<ivoks> dodao sam tag :)
<jelly> sto je cts?
<BotaniCar|2> Ako pitas za android , onda je compatability test suite
<BotaniCar|2> Ako pitas za komunikacije, brijem da je obsolete ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-232#RTS.2FCTS_handshaking )
<jelly> pitam za <Mmike> hrvojem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1381492 <ivoks> dodao sam tag :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/vBgFIg
<ivoks> jelly: Mmike je cts
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/43885/u-zagrebu-tweetamo-isprike-preko-sajbe
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/video--u-jedan-se-kamion-zabila--drugi-ju-pomeo--ali-je-izvukla-zivu-glavu/1228180/
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem lika u kamijonu
<Mmike> vidi da je zena koza i ne koci, nit malo
<Mmike> tek kad se podvukla pod kamion drugi, lik je krenuo kociti
<SilverSpace> is 
<SilverSpace> jebo ovakvo prestojavanje kokos 
<hbogner> Mmike, pa znas ti kaj znaci kocit u kamionu?
<hbogner> oni ne koriste kocnice ako nemoraju
<hbogner> niti dize brzinu niti spusta
<Mmike> alo
<Mmike> sranje se desava ispred njega
<Mmike> sansa da ce mu auto zavrsit pod kotacima je ogromna
<Mmike> kocis
<Mmike> odmah
<hbogner> frajer je stisnuo kocnicu cim se ona zabila
<hbogner> vidi se da je cjela kabina se nagnula naprijed i onda je udario u nju
<Mmike> hbogner, yup
<Mmike> hbogner,  a trebo je stisnut kocnicu cim je vidio da zena prelazi ispred njega
<Mmike> jer je bilo ocito da je krmaca
<hbogner> mozda je frajer optimist pa se do zadnjeg nadao da nije krmaca :D
<Mmike> hbogner, vjerojatno
<Mmike> al' ono
<hbogner> strasno
<Mmike> tak se ne vozi auto :)
<Mmike> a kamo li kamijon
<Mmike> u autoskoli te nauce da vozis defenzivno, uvijek
<SilverSpace> nemres stat punim kamionom samo tak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jasta
<Mmike> al' ono
<hbogner> znam da nije isto, tetak je bio strojovodja i dozivio da mu se frajer bacio pod vlak, najgore je sto nemozes nista napraviti, ti zakocis odmah i stanes nakon X stotina metara
<SilverSpace> da nemres stat 
<SilverSpace> sjecasa se mozda one nesrece kad je kamion prevozio valjak i kad je taj valjak preso preko kabine 
<hbogner> nesjecam se toga
<hbogner> ali to je cista fizika
<SilverSpace> sudario se sa autom i valjak preso preko kabine i auta 
<SilverSpace> lik u autu prezivio sa teslim ozljedama inin vozac 
<SilverSpace> imas i manje i jeftinije ali kam ga stavit na biciklo 
<SilverSpace> ovo se ne moze lako skinut 
<Mmike> jel' vam banggood jako spor?
<hbogner> odoh ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/61807681
<SilverSpace> http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html
<SilverSpace> ovaj utopic ko da je final radi odlicno 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakav ti je to clanak, mogu ti i ja linkati rantanje windows korisnika koji su isli isprobati linux i zapeli jer su neuki :) Frajer potrosi cijeli odlomak na rant kak nije mogao naci /home , srsly :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali istina je
<ivoks> BotaniCar: windows, kada ga sam instaliras, zahtijeva vise vremena nego linux
<ivoks> cak se i gentoo brze dovede u upotrebljivo stanje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne velim da nije, ali stupanj kompleksnosti kakav je frajer islustrirao je iskarikiran. Sto je isto ok, ako naglasi da je parodija. Uplasit ce couk nekog tko je prisiljen ici istraziti windowse
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ja sam imao velike drame s windowsom
<ivoks> instaliram
<ivoks> a ne podrzava ni usb, ni mreznu karticu
<ivoks> i kak da je sad instaliram drivere
<ivoks> na kraju se ispostavi da mi to samo proizvodjac moze sloziti, sa svojim custom imageom
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a, koliko si vremena prije toga proveo u pripremi? Bez zamjerke, ali 90% primjedbi koje cujem su kao uzrok imale to sto se netko nije pripremio ( bilo da nije downloadao drivere, codece ili procitao koji FS windowsi podrzavaju ). Ovako nesto sto ti sad opisujes kao svoje iskustvo nisam dozivio zadnjih 5 godina 
<BotaniCar> I, opet je kriv proizvodjac, ne MS , u tvom slucaju.
<BotaniCar> Mislim, wtf, custom image ?! Daj driivere, baja
<ivoks> sad cu ja glumiti windows korisnika od prije par godina
<ivoks> 'nije me briga tko je kriv, ne radi'
<ivoks> drivere ne mozes staviti na disk
<ivoks> ne radi usb, ne rade mrezne kartice
<BotaniCar> ivoks: al, to je vendor kriv, sunac mu, imas genericke drivere na install imageu, zakaj hardver ne radi s njima utoliko da instaliras "prave" drivere ?
<BotaniCar> Pa ima MS WHQL proces, samo kaj se vendorima nece
<ivoks> nema generickih drivera za mrezne kartice
<ivoks> dobro ja znam sto je whql
<ivoks> prolazili smo kroz to :)
<BotaniCar> pa to ti velim, vendor koji mrtvo ladno prodaje hardver kao OS agnostic je kriv jer hardver to nije
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ima tu i do dizajna windowsa
<ivoks> windows *nema* sve drivere u sebi
<ivoks> linux ima
<BotaniCar> I, trosis se bezveze na mene, ja sam OS agnostic :) meni je sve super :)
<ivoks> odnosno, nema one koji nisu open source
<BotaniCar> [..] One of the zero days fixed in the October 2014 Patch Tuesday had been used in attacks against NATO and others [..] # mene, eto, vise sikjuriti model windowsa vise hebe nego bilo sto drugo
<BotaniCar> Zakaj su openstack treninzi tak jeftini ? 
<BotaniCar> Jos niste certificirali instruktore ? :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ponekada i stari potrgani mis dobro dode za djelove 
<SilverSpace> spasio frendu uredaj od 500kn sa mikro sklopkom iz misa 
<BotaniCar> :) Opet te ulovila ceznja za lemljenjem :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uvijek da imam para jednu garazu bi si kupio samo za to :)
<BotaniCar> Potpuno te razumijem :) 
<SilverSpace> lopovi odnjeli nocas par poklopaca sa sahtova 
<SilverSpace> majke mu ga spalim 
<SilverSpace> Pedala za Alonsa 
<SilverSpace> Fernando Alonso u sljedećoj sezoni sigurno neće voziti za Ferrari
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<SilverSpace> ferrari se gadno ekipirao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a de ce
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar> Debian snapshots ima 80 Tb .9 
<BotaniCar> *80Tb .9
<BotaniCar> O, JEBENTI SHIFT
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to se jos ne zna 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno McLaren
<SilverSpace> ferari doveo rb inzinera za simulacije i mercedesovog za motor 
<SilverSpace> jos prije jednog glavnog za bolid 
<SilverSpace> slzu ekipu 
<Mmike> linux isto nema sve drivere u sebi
<Mmike> al' ih ima znatno vise nego windowsi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije fralonso vec bio u mclrud?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja stojim iza toga da su HW vendori prva i zadnja prepreka komotnom radu s softverima. Da se drze industrijskih standarda, mogao bi imati tri genericka drivera svugdje i bok, jednom kad se bootas , instaliraj vendor-specific driver i vozi. 
<Mmike> industr... sta?
<Mmike> o cem ti pricas :)
<Mmike> pa ne razgovaramo o pneumatskim presama
<BotaniCar> Ali, razgovaramo 
<Mmike> nope, razgovaramo o comodity hardveru 
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> maticnim plocama
<Mmike> fakin maticne ploce koje su postojale way prije nego sto su win7 izasli nemaju drivere u win7 za sebe
<Mmike> (e jesam ovo iskonstruirao)
<Mmike> na linuxu si jedino imao (i znas imati) izjeb s 'cudnim' wireless karticama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je i ja se cudim kaj ga tam hocu nazad a i od tam je diobi pedalu 
<BotaniCar> pa da, i svaki od tih comodity hardvera je moguce napraviti tako da se osnovna funkcionalnost dobije out-of-box. I, da se tako radi, i u win7 bi mogao imati 45 godina star genericki driver za , sad serem, 10MB mrezu koji bi radio. 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da honda ima tu svoje prste 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto ce ferariju ruby inzinjer ? :)
<obruT> ce metnut RoR u bolid :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kak to mislis, ocito uskoro pocinje "ferrary on rails" :) 
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da ovi zakrivljeni tv izgledaju odlicno http://www.vecernji.hr/gadgeti/samsung-u-hrvatskoj-premijerno-predstavio-105-incni-zakrivljeni-ultra-hd-tv-967417
<SilverSpace> Nije bitno kako počneš sezonu, nego kako je završiš
<SilverSpace> yep
<obruT> SilverSpace: za te pare sljedecih 16 godina mozes svaki dan u kinu pogledat dva filma (uz cijenu kina 60 kuna - a manje je, znaci mozes uzet i kokice i kolu)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<obruT> btw. gledao sam jucer Girl Gone ili Gone Girl, kak se vec zove
<obruT> bome, zbog dvije sekunde prikazanih sisa se isplati pogledati cijeli film
<SilverSpace> obruT: tak sam ja reko frendu koji je utuko lovu u kucu koju koristi jedam mjesec na godinu a sa tim je svake godine mogo ljetovati u pristojnom apartmanu ili hotelu do kraja zivota 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je istina, ali takva nekretnina uvijek moze posluziti kao hipoteka za nesto drugo, moze sama po sebi zaradjivati rentanjem i tako dalje. 
<SilverSpace> bez ikakvi daljnih troskova 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ok tko to radi 
<SilverSpace> ovaj ne renta ni ne misli 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa da smo kao narod malo pametniji, radili bi to svi koji vec imaju nekretninu. To kaj je "ovaj" bedast ne znaci da imanje nekretnine nema smisla
<BotaniCar> *nekretnina
<SilverSpace> nekretnine same po sebi nisu lose ali su nekima i uteg 
<SilverSpace> mislim tu na drugu nekretninu u kojoj ne zivis 
<BotaniCar> Ako ju ne utiliziras, svakom je uteg 
<SilverSpace> meni u krizevcima kuca propada ali jebiga nemam love da bi je dotjerao u red prodat se ne isplati 
<Mmike> hrvojem, nebi trebo imat, u galera klasteru, 2 noda sa istim wsrep_local_indexom, right?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZUcDg9m74o
<datase> YouTube: Bird says fuck you - 0:00:45 - 83,086 views - 2187 likes / 25 dislikes
<obruT> oce mi ugasit freebsd stroj, sele sve u cloud :P  trenutni uptime: up 2490 days, 19:28
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj nemre BSD u klaud ? Uptime ces kasnije lako fejkati
<obruT> more, ali se mora gasit stroj :(
<obruT> sad mi je kolega ukazao na jedan linux stoj koji ima 6 dana duzi uptime :P
<BotaniCar> Power that bi**h down ! 
<obruT> bome ocu, ima da ga ugasim i kazem ovima da jos tjedan dana ne gase moj :P
<BotaniCar> Tako je ! :) 
<obruT> iako, i taj drugi linux sam slagao i ja s tim kolegom :)
<BotaniCar> I, ponavljam, fejkaj uptime poslije migracije. Pa kaj ako ti kanta ima veci uptime nego kaj MaaS provider na kojem sjedi - postoji :9
<obruT> fejk nije fora :P
<BotaniCar> A nish, onda samo shebi konkurenciju :)
<vileni> jel mogu ubiti samo jedan "ekran" u screenu?
<BotaniCar> mozes, screen -list, pa nadji session i killaj 
<jelly> vileni: Ctrl-a K
<BotaniCar> ili slusaj jellya :) 
<jelly> vileni: also: ^a ?
<vileni> pregenijalno
<vileni> thx jelly 
<vileni> ovo screen -list mi izbacujes screen sessione?
<BotaniCar> vileni: krivo sam te iscitao, zato sam napisao da citas jellya 
<vileni> da
<vileni> to sam i ja naletio guglajuci
<vileni> ali nije mi korisno
<vileni> mijenjam ip-eve na cisco ap-ima, i normalno ostane visiti 
<Mmike> hrvojem, eto ti na - zbog buga u dokumentaciji percona-cluster charm sad krivo radi! :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: hm, nemoguce, znamo obojica da je osoba koja pise dokumentaciju nepogresiva :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta ne valja?
<BotaniCar> Mmiketov charm, ocito :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, sad valja, kad si ispravio :)
<Mmike> ma bila je ona greska da pri inicijalizaciji clusrera wsrep_cluster_address mora bit prazan
<Mmike> a u biti ne mora, tj, jednostavnije je kad nije prazan i kad prvi nod moras butstrepat
<Mmike> al' zbog toga sto je bio bug prije charm sad prepravlja konfiguraciju nakon sto bootstrapa cluster, pa se cu mozda desi neki drek
<Mmike> neznam :)
<Mmike> gledam
<Mmike> ja sam na godisnjem danas, stovise :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, aj daj pliz nekak pliz pliz proguraj /etc/default/percona u /etc/init.d/mysql, ha, ha, ha? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas si prase :) Pitam te prekjuce ocemo popodne neku akciju, i mi ladno nista ne velis, a znao si da si na GO :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, saljiv si, tata :)
<BotaniCar> Neka,samo ti tjeraj po svojem, doc cemo ti Filip i ja nenajavljeni na vrata i prehladiti vas sve redom :)
<Mmike> e, nemoj
<Mmike> tihana je u komi totalnoj
<Mmike> malisa je ok
<Mmike> ja sam ajmo rec ok
<Mmike> al' ona jadna
<Mmike> jucer je pocela radit, danas je na bolovanju
<BotaniCar> Jebeno, vec se spasila :) 
<BotaniCar> "<Mmike> ja sam ajmo rec ok"  # that's how i'm livin'
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> vele da kad dijete odraste malo
<Mmike> nije nista lakse
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Njemu sigurno je, mi smo se svjesno uvalili u s**nje do smrti :) 
<BotaniCar> Ubuntuov "cloud in a box" je bas lijepa igracka 
<Mmike> koja to?
<BotaniCar> http://www.zdnet.com/canonicals-cloud-in-a-box-the-ubuntu-orange-box-7000029575/
<BotaniCar> zgleda kao neka mintalica za 'kojne
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mashinerijo, mornin' 
<SilverSpace> i cijena mu je pristojna :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za hardver koji je unutra, nije ni nepristojna 
<SilverSpace> Alonso > Bivši vozač Ferraria :) 
<SilverSpace> kako to opako zvuci 
<SilverSpace> Kimi > Prvak Ferraria 
<SilverSpace> Nexus 6 motorola
<BotaniCar> Outlook 2013 .. gledam user interface i skuzim da imam "filters applied" obavijest .. gledam malo defaultne filtere i nadjem ""http://schemas.microsoft.com/mapi/id/{00062008-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}/85700003" = 0" :) URL sam po sebi je nedostupan, ima tko pojma kaj bi to moglo biti ?
<BotaniCar> ( vec sam pitao na ##windows* )
<SilverSpace> dali ce sad past cijena Nexus 5
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: spijunski filter 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozda, no, tko koga spijunira mrtvim URLom :) Konkretni filter se nalazi u sekciji "SQL", pa sam u prvi cas pomislio da je to neka MS-ova shema kojom outlook provjerava da tijelo emaila ne sadrzi kakav kvaran upit , no kako je URL mrtav .. 
<SilverSpace> da padne na 2kk uzeo bi ga 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to znaci da si dogotovio onaj low-power PC za koji mjesecima kmecis da nikak da skucas pare za sve dijelove ? :) 
<SilverSpace> bas i ne :(
<BotaniCar> Hebo te telefon onda, FIFO !
<SilverSpace> kad mi ovaj krepava 
<SilverSpace> dva puta se ugasio ovaj tjedan 
<BotaniCar> To nije krepavanje ! Zeljan je paznje :) 
<SilverSpace> najrade bi ga bacio i da ga nemam vise 
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ja bi to najradije napravio i s potpuno ispravnim mobitelom :) 
<SilverSpace> to i velim :)
<BotaniCar> Podrzavam, kupi si beeper i karticu za govornicu i bok :)
<SilverSpace> tih 2kk kaj dam godisnje vipu mi najteze pada 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih 
<BotaniCar> Bas sam neko vece supruzi objasnjavao da joj ne dam da produzi ugovor u VIPa ( ja placam pretplatu) , da bu dobila kineski telefon i da bu vozila bez ugovora dok god ide jer im ne zelim placati X kuna mjesecno za telefon koji si ona "jeftino" uzme kod obnavljanja, niti Y kuna mjesecno za "novu i revolucionarnu tarifu naspram koje je stara tarifa uzas" :9
<SilverSpace> ja cu sad smanjit pretplatu na naj nizu 
<SilverSpace> bonovi mi se ne isplate 
<SilverSpace> dogodi mi se kad mi vise treba pa sam onda sa bonovima najebo 
<BotaniCar> ako ti se to samo povremeno dogodi, onda ti se bonovi ipak isplate, jer vecinu mjeseci placas neiskoristeno, ne ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vjestico, izgleda da onaj anonbox od juce-prekjuce ipak bude drek ( https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/2j9caq/anonabox_tor_router_box_is_false_representation/ ) 
<vileni> meni se isplati pretplata jer mi je vpn, iako privatno placam
<vileni> a jedino sto bi nadodao je neograniceni internet :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: reko ti ja  :)
<BotaniCar> Cprnjak nijedan :) 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj su plagijat napravili 
<SilverSpace> taj Kickstarter jeskroz otiso u kujac
<SilverSpace> vec je bilo prevara 
<obruT> sad treba skupit hrabrosti i volje za procitati marketinsku specifikaciju :P
<BotaniCar> Ne citam specifikacije ni kad sam ih sam pisao ! :) 
<Mmike> jebemti ovaj xbmc
<Mmike> ne radi ak ga pokrenem remotely
<Mmike> iako sammu reko di mu je display
<Mmike> obruT, jel' to by-design?
<markosejic> d dan
<obruT> Mmike: vjerojatno koristi neke extenzije koje bas ne idu remotely :)
<markosejic> obrut pozz
<markosejic> pozz s linux install festa iz kseta
<Mmike> ivoks, eto, to je primjer, recimo, gdje windowsi just-work 
<obruT> danas je neki install fest ?
<markosejic> da
<BotaniCar> Pozdrav KSET-ovim shankeri(ca)ma ! 
<markosejic> probao ubuntu 14.10 beta
<Mmike> instaliras windowse (ignoriramo sad dio da se mozda moras napatit s instlacijom wirelessa ili mrezne), instaliras neki player, i voila, sve radi. 
<Mmike> a tu se moras gnjavit malo da stvari prorade
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti si nepopravljv
<BotaniCar> kaj sam sad napravio i zakaj bi me ne-strganog popravljao, mili ? 
<BotaniCar> Moram na roditeljski za po ure .. mali jedva prica, vec se moram ici crveniti :) 
<SilverSpace> jo
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak mislis - ne prica?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjjeYX-6QHs
<datase> YouTube: Darude - Sandstorm [accordion cover] - 0:04:56 - 150,575 views - 2475 likes / 49 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/43922/sto-se-desi-kad-biciklom-blokiras-parking-
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2001-10-25/
<SilverSpace> nemate pojma kaj imate malu djecu 
<SilverSpace> ovi prvasici su nemoguci 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://netmobil.net.hr/funmobil/sto-kad-bi-ljudi-kupovali-automobile-kao-sto-kupuju-kompjutore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad su mali mali problem 
<SilverSpace> ovaj skolarac ubija te u pojam pitanjima i znovjetanjem 
<SilverSpace> sve bi na brzinu
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> bleh
<hbogner> blah
<hbogner> moja nova igracka: http://routerboard.com/RB951G-2HnD
<hbogner> ide i openwrt na njega: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/mikrotik/rb951g_2hnd
<obruT> hbogner: routeros ti nije dovoljno dobar ?
<hbogner> samo sam rekao da ide, nisam rekao da sam stavio
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da ga vec netko ima tu :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pise koliko ramaima ali ne vidim koliko ima roma
<hbogner> SilverSpace, tko?
<SilverSpace> router
<hbogner> [22:49:08] SilverSpace cini mi se da ga vec netko ima tu :)
<SilverSpace> aha nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> ? obruT mozda
<hbogner> pise samo "128MB DDR2 onboard memory"
<hbogner> SilverSpace, mozda nema taj model, ali zan sta je mikrotik :D
<hbogner> *zna
<SilverSpace> da ne vidim nigdje koliko ima flasha
<SilverSpace> ja cekam ovo http://www.bananapi.com/images/R1/Bpi-R1.jpg
<hbogner> ovo mi je drugi mikrotik, prvi je http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
<SilverSpace> ista cijena bude 
<hbogner> prvi thx to vileni :D
<hbogner> dobio sam invite za oneplus one, ako netko treba recite, vrijedi jos 20 sati
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-17
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10672205_635320726589568_5013070012895769415_n.jpg?oh=1c21af0489a17273b8088c1bbd9e3393&oe=54C27D80&__gda__=1420651868_cf61fb46976f44d49543c7a83cab0f6a #dad_jokes
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> i koji je pin
<BotaniCar|2> reci cu ti samo da pocinje s "4" :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> se itko mozda razumije u VBA ???
<Hrki> trebala bi mi jedna sitnica, najbanalnija ;)
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/1waoOVv
<jelly> kak da maknem autostart skypea i/ili push notifikacije
<jelly> ne zelim da mi se na mobitelu cuje ni vidi svaka poruka dok god eksplicitno ne pokrenem aplikaciju
<jelly> a zadnja verzija na androidu se nekak autostarta ili nesto
<SilverSpace> hm
<hrvojem> jelly: mislim da moras bas sign-out napravit kad zavrsis, inace je stalno u pozadini
<jelly> hrvojem: nisam nikad napravio sign-in
<jelly> nisam ga uopce pokrenuo od zadnjeg boota, ali poruke i dalje stizu
<hrvojem> jelly: makni automatically sign in
<hrvojem> kad ga pokrenes imas u postavkama
<jelly> onda moram pisat username i password svaki put, al dobro
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat, kache u skype integrirati nekakav SSO :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 500mb rama koristi u live mode
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nisi imao dost' memorije da unity zavrtis ? :D
<markosejic> ma ne sviđa mi se unity
<markosejic> s docky 509mb rama
<markosejic> imam 1gb rama
<BotaniCar|2> Kul, umalo da mozes nesto korisno raditi s ostatkom memorije :) 
<markosejic> treba bar 2gb da bi radilo kako treba
<markosejic> stavio docky i walpaper od macos 10.10 identicno
<markosejic> oni smiju kopirati a njih ne smije nitko
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW9zw8_0JU0
<datase> YouTube: Nothing else matters (na tamburici) - 0:06:10 - 28,123 views - 199 likes / 3 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: majstore ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2urSscpoUI
<datase> YouTube: TS Garavi - Teške boje - 0:03:56 - 17,517 views - 53 likes / 3 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> brutalno su presvirali ganse :) bru-tal-no
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: cek, to su majke ili gansi
<BotaniCar|2> ovo drugo su majke, zalijepio sam jer je stilski slicno linku koji si ti dao, hvalio sam tvoj link 
<BotaniCar|2> Nevezano, izasao novi album Krankenšvestera ( mozda najvulgarniji reperi u nas) , slobodno za download: http://zlatnezbice.com/ 
<jelly> ah!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkzPnRRBP8M
<datase> YouTube: Danza Kuduro (gespielt von Stefan Bauer) - 0:01:48 - 156,472 views - 1002 likes / 17 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: [tu ide špotanje jer si pomiješao ganse i metlicu]
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: [ tu ide izjava da se idem samokaznit ]
<BotaniCar|2> samokaznjavanje sam uoblicio tako da sam si slozio playlistu koncertnih stvari od Metlice :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmTG9wTfrzk
<datase> YouTube: Toccata and Fugue d minor - Accordion - 0:09:18 - 950,994 views - 5613 likes / 115 dislikes
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: metlica  ? to ti doma zena pusta ? :P
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: jedino kaj se , doma, racuna od pustanja je kad me svi puste na miru :) 
<SilverSpace> fuj
<SilverSpace> jebo luk 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, pitanjce
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj znaci ova poruka, znas li:  12:32:13 [ERROR] WSREP: exception from gcomm, backend must be restarted:96e57b25-55f9-11e4-86f7-4b5e2782e843 aborting due to conflicting prims: older overrides (FATAL)
<Mmike>          at gcomm/src/pc_proto.cpp:handle_state():888
<Mmike> sto su 'conflicting prims' ?:
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam, ali moglo bi biti Conflicting Primary nodes
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kaj nisu svi primaryji?
<Mmike> tj, u kojim se situacijama ovo moze desiti?
<ivoks> otkrice
<ivoks> xpra
<ivoks> super stvar
<jelly> Your connection is not private -- Attackers might be trying to steal your information from storwize2-cluster.[cenzura]
<jelly> pa jebo hardver iz 2013 koji ima ssl postavke iz 1999
<ivoks> ilo makes me sick
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> debian ce ponovno glasati systemd/upstart/others...
<hrvojem> ivoks: link?
<ivoks> https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/10/msg00001.html
<weshmashian> \o/
<jelly> kak "trljati ruke" na Engleskom?
<jelly> engleskom*
<jelly> ivoks: nece ponovo glasati za default, nego da li svi _moraju_ podrzavati sve opcije ili neke komponente eto smiju radit samo sa jednim init-om
<ivoks> kako mrzim ilo
<ivoks> uzas, nepouzdano smece
<jelly> YMMV
<ivoks> vec 5. put pokusavam instalaciju preko njega
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<ivoks> random resetiranje
<ivoks> certifikat koji ne radi na firefoxu
<ivoks> cak nema ni workarounda vise u ffx 33
<jelly> ivoks: flashaj zadnji ilo fw, ako vec nisi
<ivoks> ne mogu
<jelly> ?
<ivoks> jer mi treba OS za to
<jelly> ne treba ti
<jelly> mozes uploadati i flashat preko ilo web guija
<ivoks> trazio sam iso
<jelly> jebes iso, skini samo ilo fw sa stranice za konkretni model
<ivoks> pa di? :)
<jelly> mislim mogu ti ja uploadat iso ako oces flashat cijelu makinu
<jelly> ivoks: koji model?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> ProLiant SL230s Gen8
<ivoks> di naci ilo za to :)
<jelly> hp.com -> Support -> Download Drivers -> upises SL230s Gen8 [submit] -> kliknes neki linux, npr. RHEL 6 -> Firmware lights-out mgt -> 2download
<ivoks> probao
<jelly> i dobis CP024168.scexe
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> i ovaj se posere da mu to ne pase
<ivoks> The last firmware update attempt was not successful. Ready for the next update.
<jelly> na ilo4_202.bin ?
<ivoks> ne, na ovaj cp...
<jelly> heh
<jelly> scexe je self-extract tar.gz
<ivoks> dakle, treba mi os
<ivoks> to zelis reci? :)
<jelly> ili ga pokrenes, ili odrezes s pocetka cijelu skriptu, pa otpakiras tar.gz
<jelly> ivoks: jednako kao sto ti trba OS za browsanje, da
<jelly> ivoks: jel imas OS sa editorom i tar i gzipom?
<ivoks> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ivoks: vidim da si se pomanagerio, pa skini ovako: http://jebo.me/other/ilo4_202.bin
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ivoks> nadam se da nece resetirati ip
<jelly> 15161ed5ff2be0477b0ade7f10494324  ilo4_202.bin
<jelly> nece
<jelly> tj. ne bi smio.  Neki put se zaglavi doduse pa treba power cycle
<ivoks> super...
<jelly> doduse to nisam dozivio na ilo4 jos
<ivoks> nije bas da se mogu prosetati do tog stroja :)
<jelly> evo dajem ti 90% da ce sve bit ok :-D
<ivoks> pa evo, nije
<ivoks> srusio se link :)
<ivoks> nema ga...
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> super
<jelly> daj mu 2 minute
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> jel to resetirao i password?
<ivoks> nije
<jelly> ne bi smio
<jelly> ovdje se sprema nevera, gibam
<ivoks> zasto mini.isoi nemaju vlan :/
<ivoks> fakat je los ovaj ilo
<ivoks> i dalje isti problemi
<ivoks> kakvo smece
<ivoks> odmounta cdrom usred instalacije
<ivoks> joj, koje pizdarije
<ivoks> nikako, pa nikako
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, u takvim se situacijama obicno odlucim za neku drugu linux distribuciju :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ali bez brige, xubuntu kod mene na jednom starom pc-u radi bez greske ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> i to xubuntu 14.04.1 :)
<obruT> jel se disk s bad sectorima priznaje pod garancijom ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/3027
<SilverSpace> lol prejako 
<SilverSpace> obruT: da
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/edwin-hedberg-zelim-se-dokazati-kao-igrac-spreman-sam-no1322
<SilverSpace> pravi sved
<SilverSpace> 39 posto djece kupit će istu marku vozila kao roditelji
<Mmike> obruT, da
<markosejic> ha moji nisu nikada imali auto a ja sam vozio 2 istocna auta korejac i japanac
<SilverSpace> http://www.gsmdome.com/motorola-droid-turbo-will-pack-3-900-mah-battery-unit
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: to nema veze s distribucijom
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: a ubuntu i xubuntu i kubuntu su jedno te isto
<ivoks> imate neku ideju za staticki web server? :)
<ivoks> probao sam nesto u pythonu, ali to moze samo servirati file od pocetka do kraja
<ivoks> ne i dijelove
<Mmike> staticki web server?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> staticki linkan
<Mmike> ima onaj neki
<Mmike> furac je to odrzavao
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> webfs?
<Mmike> gatling - high performance web server and file server
<Mmike> neznam dal' je staticki :)
<ivoks> python webserver mi ovo baci
<ivoks>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 303, in flush
<ivoks>     self._sock.sendall(view[write_offset:write_offset+buffer_size])
<ivoks> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<ivoks> frustrirajuce
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kak je ovaj juju dobar za brzo instalirat clustercic, debugirat, opet deployat
<Mmike> milina
<ivoks> mokney
<ivoks> to bi trebalo raditi
<ivoks> nije staticki, ali ne trazi nista puno, pa bi moralo raditi :)
<ivoks> samo da posluzi iso :)
<ivoks> to je sve sto trazim... hajde... mozes ti to :)
<ivoks> [2014/10/17 22:04:19] [  Error] Segmentation fault (11), code=1, addr=0x8
<ivoks> sched=0x7fd898818100
<ivoks> naravno :/
<Mmike> dosaboy: how did you test socat stuff for percona?
<Mmike> kurac
<ivoks> da!!!!!
<ivoks> thttpd!
<ivoks> pas masters, kak se toga nisam prije sjetio
<ivoks> ustedio bi 8h
<SilverSpace> kak ljudi kupe laptop i onda mi se zale da nisu zadovoljni 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pitaj ivoksa :))
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> dell xps 13 je uzas
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj ga ne prodas?
<ivoks> budem, vec imam kupca
<SilverSpace> kajj nije dobar pa to je dosta para 
<Mmike> eto
<ivoks> al moram prvo u SAD po novi
<Mmike> nisam siguran kol'ko s eisplati tamo to kupovati
<ivoks> sto je za par tjedana
<Mmike> nasi su skuplji za PDV i malu marzu
<ivoks> o isplati, isplati
<ivoks> kurac
<ivoks> skuplji su 3x
<Mmike> ja kad sam gledao carbon, u USA je bio oko 1700 dolara, kod nas je bio 12 k kuna
<ivoks> imas carbona i za 1000 dolara
<Mmike> (bez PDVa)
<Mmike> pa gledo sam istsi model
<Mmike> doduse, neznam jel' jos carina ide na to
<Mmike> al' mislim da ne ide, samo PDV
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam ja gledao, skuzio sam da je jeftinije kupiti avionsku kartu i kupiti laptop tamo, nego li kod nas
<ivoks> ide carina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je kod nas 1700 eura 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? nema sansi :) pa avio karta povratna je soma dolara, samo.
<Mmike> mislim, mozda je jeftinije ako ne platis carinu i PDV
<Mmike> ja sam se tak fino ogrebo za laptop koji imam, kupio sam ga mega povoljno
<Mmike> kudos bivsoj firmi
<Mmike> kad platu nisu dali, bar su laptop dali :)
<SilverSpace> ova moja dvojica kupili jeftinjake pa se sad zale kaj je najgore ni jedan ni drugi ga nikud ne nose jedino na godisnji 
<Mmike> ja bi mali laptop
<Mmike> onaj koji je ivoks imao prije
<Mmike> x200 
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<Mmike> ono je prejebeno
<ivoks> x200s
<SilverSpace> ali jebi ga nece slusat
<ivoks> x200s je najbolji laptop ikad
<ivoks> x240 mu nije do koljena
<SilverSpace> ja sam zadovoljab sa edge thinkpad 14" 
<ivoks> Mmike: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x240/
<SilverSpace> detiri godine ako ne i vise 
<ivoks> 1366x768
<ivoks> jebem im mater
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nesh nac ekran ispod 13" a da ima neku suvislu rezoluciju
<Mmike> oces, na macovima
<ivoks> novi macovi sam cuo da se vracaju na 4:#
<ivoks> 4:3
<SilverSpace> to vjerojatno imaju zalihu tih lcda gok ih ne iskoriste nema drugih :)
<ivoks> xps 13 ima 1920x1080
<ivoks> al ima i touchscreen
<ivoks> i sugavi touchpad
<ivoks> i sugavu tipkovnicu
<ivoks> i pokvarenu zvucnu
<ivoks> uzas
<Mmike> T530 ima 1920x1080
<Mmike> i solidnu tipkovnicu
<ivoks> ima i x240
<Mmike> i finu sisu
<ivoks> za 330$
<Mmike> ja mislim da sam ovaj platio 450 USD u kunama + PDV
<Mmike> hm, vish
<Mmike> imo je sad lik jedan laptop
<Mmike> thinkpad 
<Mmike> nisam ga pitao koji
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, pazi ovo
<Mmike> 8 sati je idle covjek :)
<ivoks> 1,422 dolar
<ivoks> i5, 2,6ghz
<ivoks> 1920x1080
<ivoks> 8gb ram
<ivoks> no fingerprint
<ivoks> 256GB SSD ATA3
<Mmike> slab proc, malo rama
<ivoks> x240 ne moze vise
<ivoks> dvije baterije
<ivoks> 6cell + 3cell
<ivoks> nadji x240 kod nas s tim karakteristikama
<ivoks> ziher sam da neces naci nista ispod 15.000kn
<Mmike> moze 16 gigi
<Mmike> pise 8, al' moze 16
<ivoks> ne moze
<Mmike> i ide i7 gore
<Mmike> ma moze
<ivoks> moze ici i7, da
<ivoks> ja to ne zelim
<ivoks> koji ce mi k to na laptopu
<Mmike> <retoaded> Mmike, I was on an old Thinkpad X220 Tablet
<Mmike> da, x220, prejeben, pre-je-ben :)
<ivoks> x220 je noviji bio od mojeg
<ivoks> ali to se vise ne radi :/
<Mmike> ivoks, ja imam i7 na laptopu i super sto je djosip uzeo taj proc
<Mmike> da, baterija traje jedva 3 sata, al' zato bar mogu devstack tjerat k'o veliki
<Mmike> i za T530 veli da moze 8 gigi rama max, pa sam 16 nagurao unutra
<Mmike> kad se pojave 16GB DDR3 moduli ici ce i 32 gige unutra
<Mmike> a onda je to real-deal
<ivoks> real deal je bio i moj 486dx2
<ivoks> sa 200MB hard diskom
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao 486icu
<ivoks> komarci napadaju
<Mmike> sa 286ice presao na 386icu, kupio cak i koprocesor (za koji kufer, nemam pojma), i onda presao na AMDov nekih 686kdrek, pa P1, pa P2, pa P3, pa P4 (govno), i sad sam na AMDovima zadnjih par kutija
<ivoks> 'noc
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/svijet/135246-trend-cernobilska-generacija-lunja-zabranjenom-zonom-i-jede-gigantske-jabuke-i-pije-radioaktivnu-vodu-foto.html
<Mmike> ivoks, soma kuna skupjli
<Mmike> x240 je u USA oko 9000 kuna
<Mmike> kod nas je oko 12000 kuna (s PDVom)
<Mmike> dodaj pdv i to je oko 1000 kuna razlike
<Mmike> pdv i tak ne placas, sad, dal' ti se isplati... vjerojatno ak si preko vec, onda da
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> ak osh i5 i zdrkan ekran, ima i za 8k kuna (s PDVom)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-18
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> quit
<SilverSpace> jel i vama ovo 
<SilverSpace> Checking your browser before accessing index.hr.
<SilverSpace> se pojavi 
<Mmike> 25C
<Mmike> pa jebem ti sve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, cloudflare to sere
<SilverSpace> vruce 
<SilverSpace> sparno
<Mmike> opce mi ne smeta sunce
<Mmike> samo kaj je 25 malo previse
<Mmike> a bit ce i toplije vjerojatno
<Mmike> kraj 10tog mjeseca se blizi, da je +17 sad vani to bi bilo idealno
<SilverSpace> na suncu je vruce 
<SilverSpace> u hladovini taman
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/gxDfOtW.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ZVu8Ii
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-19
<Mmike> googleanalytics je uzas spor
<Mmike> dodje mi da ga naguram u /etc/hosts
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> jucer je bio dan kravata
<Mmike> How do you call a lad from Manchester?
<Mmike> A Mancunian!
<Mmike> Wtf :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> konacno mujo u remetincu
<Mmike> <tea123> Hey
<Mmike> to mi se dugo nije desilo :0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije to jadno?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je jadno 
<Mmike> pa to da su ga tek sad uapsili
<SilverSpace> aa :)
<Mmike> jer, sad je nekome zasmetao
<Mmike> pa eto
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam velika je to ekipa 
<SilverSpace> vise bi reko da su se medusobno razracunali pa netko propjevao
<SilverSpace> ovdje kod mene u bircuz dolazi dosta bosanaca koji su znali pricat otoj mafiji i tko kome kakve poslove odraduje 
<SilverSpace> ovo je predobro http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/355265/Radnik-iskljucio-struju-a-na-nebu-stotinu-zrakoplova.html
<Mmike> pa to ti velim
<Mmike> jadno je
<Mmike> kao 'sad je dolijao'
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0VSvfrIUAEMpHi.jpg
<Mmike> cujem da je veselje na fejsbuku
<Mmike> a ja nemam isti :)
<darko> ko je dolijo
<darko> oooo, milenko
<darko> lmao
<SilverSpace> lame
<SilverSpace> netko vatromet napravio ispred bandiceve zgrade
<darko> xD
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-quot-drz-te-se-kapetane-quot--prijatelji-pruzaju-podrsku-uhicenom-bandicu/1229197/
<SilverSpace> "Elektrika ubije, motika umara, a politika zatvara.
<darko> placeni debili :D
<SilverSpace> ma nevjerojatno koliko su ljudi sljepi 
<darko> za balkan nis nije nevjerojatno kad je rijec o ljudima :D :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore i za sanadera bi opet glasali 
<darko> xD
<SilverSpace> ima puno sljepih i gluhih
<SilverSpace> jednog uhvatili na granici sa citavom obitelji 
<SilverSpace> kao isao na sluzbeni put 
<SilverSpace> hm sa obitelji
<darko> xDD
<SilverSpace> kaze njegov pravnik
<darko> kaki je ovaj bike http://keindl-sport.hr/prodaja-bicikli-bicikli-web-shop/3710-cube-aim-disc-26-2014.html
<SilverSpace> ja imam cube vec pet godina i cisto sam zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> 5kk me kostao 
<darko> znaci ovaj bi bio dobar?
<darko> lejm sam za bajkove
<SilverSpace> pa ok je ako ne ides u sumu 
<SilverSpace> ja sam dosta bio po sumi i morao mjenjat prednji lancanik i zadnje brzine +lanac
<darko> pa zapravo bi iso po sumi
<darko> asfalt mi je dosadan
<SilverSpace> suma zdere lancanike 
<SilverSpace> kocnice 
<SilverSpace> bandića pustiti da se brani sa slobode, u zatvoru će uticati na svedoke
<darko> znaci ok je ovaj bajk CUBE AIM
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-12
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Morgen!
<dodobas> gdje kupujete gume za avto ?
<Mmike> Gutten Tag!
<obrut> ja sam zimske kupio u Brezicama, kod Lasica, a ljetne tu kod nas, e sad se sjetiti kod koga... jel Vulkal ili ono nesto tamo kod zelene trznice...
<dodobas> a jel se svatrno toliko isplati kupiti gume v Zloveniji ... 
<Mmike> dodobas: ne :)
<Mmike> dodobas: osim ak su ti gume 1209810932841298374123 kuna komad
<Mmike> onda su jeftinije
<obrut> vise ne kao prije, jer si prije dobio povrat poreza, samo sto sam u sloveniji nasao one koje sam trazio, a kod nas ne :)
<dodobas> a mislim, to je avantura... voziti se po slovenskim selima... i poljima
<obrut> nes ti avanture :)
<obrut> tamo smo redovito biciklima i bas je lijepo :)
<igustin> Mmike: sretan rođendan! ;)
<dodobas> obrut: eh... mozda da odem biciklom pa kupim svaki vikend po jednu :)
<Mmike> thnx :)
<obrut> Mmike: sretan rodjendan ! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ljubavi ... znas i sam, ne moram nista pricati... :*
<vileni> sretan rodjendan Mmike, nemoj da ti govore da si star! :)
<Mmike> obrut: fala :)
<Mmike> dodobas: znam i sam, milo mi je oko grudiju :)
<Mmike> vileni: ne brini, znam ja sto takvima treba rec :) thnx :)
<Mmike> Sretan rođendan mrkimile,
<Mmike> puno zdravlja, sreće i para, a wareza imaš kod nas 
<Mmike> svasta :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro,ljudi, jeste cestitali mmiketu na facebooku ? Ovdje se ne racuna ! :)
<Mmike> fakoff :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda te netko usput i pouka :)
<dodobas> oh super...  prof. mi uvalio predavanje ... sad moram smislit u 30min sto cu pricat ... PUK
<BotaniCar>  Mozes birati temu ? Ja bi pricao o hrani ! 
<dodobas> a baze podataka ... ali... kako je ovo tek drugo predavanje ... nije da mogu pricati bas o bazama
<Mmike> zovi mene
<Mmike> ja cu pricati o baszama
<Mmike> mogu ja bit dio tvog predavanja
<BotaniCar> I o baszama i kobaszama ! ;( 
<dodobas> ma kad bi bar mogao pricati o bazama ...
<dodobas> oni jos ne znaju sto je baza podataka ... ;)
<BotaniCar> Ja svaki dan radim s bazama i mogu autoritativno reci da jos nemam pojma kaj su i kaj rade :)
<BotaniCar> Al', kuzim se u hranu, velim ti, pricaj im o hrani, naci ces materijala za usporedbe :)
<dodobas> da... informacija -> podatak -> skup podataka (baza) ... 
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> kak informacija->podatak
<Mmike> valjda podatak->informacija
<Mmike> sto je podatak? podatak je informacija bez konteksta. 
<Mmike> tj, podatak nije informacija.
<Mmike> tj
 * Mmike mora ponovit Teoriju Informacija :)
<Mmike> previse kanala i privmsgova
<Mmike> ne stane mi na ekran sve
<Mmike> koji irc klijent koristite vi?
<dodobas> weechat
<dodobas> Podatak je skup znakova u memoriji koji prikazuje jedan ili
<dodobas> više elemenata informacije.y
<dodobas> Informacija je znanje koje primatelju opisuje nove činjenice.
<dodobas> To znanje se materijalizira u obliku podataka, simbola koji
<BotaniCar> hexchat, irssi, mIRC
<dodobas> služe za prikaz informacija u svrhu spremanja, prijenosa i
<dodobas> obrade.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebote juce se sjetio tebe kad je frendica rakiju donjela
<SilverSpace> neka travarica
<BotaniCar> E, to je lijepo, kad me se ljudi sjete kod konzumacije delicija :) Kakve trave je dela u rakiju ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam pojma nepitko je 
<SilverSpace> dalmacija 
<BotaniCar> ZAKAJ SI SE ONDA MENE SJETIO !!!!111 
<BotaniCar> jel to znaci da si meni drek nabavljao ?! :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne samo bi volio vidjeti tvoju reakciju :)
<SilverSpace> stara travarica kaze baba samo za ljek 
<SilverSpace> poslje mamurluka
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ma joj, pocela mi je sezona bolestina, sad tek ne bum nikam na rakijanja mogao :) Odvalio sam u dva tjedna bronhitis i prehladu .. ok, prehladu jos  nisam odradio :)
<Mmike> http://russ.garrett.co.uk/2015/10/02/postgres-monitoring-cheatsheet/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti ili dete?
<BotaniCar> Ako moje dijete nesto ima, moje dijete da svima :)
<Mmike> a ak ti imas, je'l das detetu?
<BotaniCar> Pa, situaciono je, uglavnom da :)
<SilverSpace> franko dva dana temperaturu imao 
<Mmike> mi smo se za sad spasili s time
<Mmike> nema vrtica, nema pizdarija
<Mmike> ponekad pokupi nest od klinca iz parka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vidi sliku https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRGsZAXW8AAb5yS.jpg
<Mmike> ili, bli na nekom rockasu pa je lizao mikrofon s jos dve curke
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: BokTeMazo, meni ovo izgleda kao neki dobar viskac, a ne k'o travarica :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema pizdarija, nema imuniteta, ti svoja sranja samo odlazes do skole :)
<Mmike> ne, do slijedece godine
<Mmike> kad ce to sve isto napravit
<Mmike> samo sto ce bit deblji pa ce bit mrvicak lakse
<Mmike> i moc ce pricat normalnije pa ce i nama bit lakse
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam stigao pitati, vjerojatno drzano u bacvi
 * BotaniCar zamislja bacvu travarice i svidja mu se pomisao 
<Mmike> stari moj, imao je bronhitis + upalu pluca sa godinu i 2 mjeseca, vidis da je u kurcu jadan a nezna ti rec kaj mu je nit te kuzi kad mu kazes 'to' ili 'ovo'
<Mmike> fak det sit, kad pokupi upalu pluca s 3 godine, bit ce daleko jednostavnije
<Mmike> ili salmonelu
<Mmike> ili pitaj boga koje kurce 
<Mmike> 'ono sto cika u bijeloj kuti donese taj dan u vrtic'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moj mali se neku noc probudi sav uplakan i trci po kuci, ulovim ga, zagrlim i pitam sto je bilo - shuti. Pitam ga cega bi, sto mu treba - veli on "trebam jos kamioncica" :) Umro sam skoro od smijeha, ali sam se ugrizao :)
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki a-la war dialer za mobitel?
<Mmike> ono, da zove dok se netko ne jai?
<Mmike> KAMIONCICA :)))))))))))))))))))
<jelly> Kamiončica je nova pripadnica Transformersa?
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Joj: kupili gejm-kontroler, juce mu dao da neku platformku igra, vec sam zaboravio kak je to smijesno kad netko ne zna igrati igre, pa umjesto pritiskanja tipki na kontroleru mice cijelui kontroler :) 
<BotaniCar> Moram nabaviti WII ( ili kak se vec pise)
<Mmike> da, tak moje dete vozi SuperTuxa
<Mmike> iako je skuzio, lagano, lijevo desno
<BotaniCar> Cek, Luka isto vozi TUxa ? Pa cemo ti dodjemo jedan dan na split-screen turnir ! 
<BotaniCar> Moj je htio da mu napravim account za borderlands, rekao sam mu da je pre mali za to i da mu prvo moram kupiti pravu pusku da vjezbamo :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, ako se tko kuzi, koje su dobre i jeftine zracne puske ? Jos uvijek je Zastava etalon ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj to jos postoji
<BotaniCar> Gle, nemrem s klincem uzet kalshu i na tom ga ucit' pucat' ;)
<BotaniCar> ( ne josh ) 
<SilverSpace> gun
<BotaniCar> Pistolj imam 
<BotaniCar> Zracni, jel 
<Mmike> sto mu ne kupis i bombu odma? :)
<BotaniCar> Bombe se koriste malo kasnije u taktzickim treninzima, prvo moras znati kretati se ( sam i u grupi) , pa pucati ( sam i u grupi) , tek onda ce ti mozda netko dati da bacis bombu :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti se vozis malo vise od mene, jel goodyear guma 1/3 bolja od Save ? Gume istih dimenzija, "dno ponude" oba proizvodjaca, se razlikuju u cijeni 1/3
<BotaniCar> Sad ne znam jel da opet zveknem Savu na auto, vec sam vozio i OK mi je , ili da probam GY/continental ( njih sam imao samo ljetne).
<Mmike> kad te mama zgrije Lagavulinom :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, rekao bih da je, al' sam citao negdje da se goodyear pokvario dosta
<Mmike> meni je na mazdi demio s3 eskimo bila jako dobra
<Mmike> mali autek, ak se i odsklize za cas uhvati grip, nemre brzo ic
<Mmike> tak da po mokrom je bila onak, moglo se
<Mmike> po suhom ok
<Mmike> po snijegu fenomenalna
<Mmike> onda sam kupio ovu mazdu sa s3, veli lik da su sezonu bile stare
<Mmike> i isto po snijegu ok
<Mmike> al' po mokrom se sklizu, nisam krenit mogao normalno
<Mmike> sad imam bridgestone duratura maksim te gura neke
<Mmike> zimske, kupio pretprosslo ljeto na akciji nekoj, 310 kuna guma kostala
<Mmike> izvrsne su
<BotaniCar> Ja sam furao savu na ovom autu i stvarno sam bio zadovoljan, ali me zanima zakaj su neke gume 1/3 skuplje, a nisu u drugom brzinskom rasponu ili nekaj takvo 
<Mmike> tj, sad cu vidjet kak ce bit ove zime
<Mmike> BotaniCar: brijem da su trajnije, za pocetak - nova sava ce ti fino drzat cestu u pocetku
<Mmike> al' vec sezonu iza se stvrdne i postane losija
<BotaniCar> Mmike: e, to, to je nekaj kaj u testovima guma nikad ne vidim "Testiramo $gume u 3-oj sezoni koristenja"
<BotaniCar> Citam o toj cugi, fino te mamica chasti ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: kad cemo brainstormat ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, mislim, to napamet pricam, nisam neki gumoznalac
<Mmike> znam da moras imat zimske gume kad temperatura padne ispod 7-10C jer se DALEKO sigurnije vozis
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svi kupujemo gume 2x u desetljecu, nemo'sh bit' znalac :)
<Mmike> nek je vani 5c a ti imas ljetnu gumu i nek ti pada kisa, debil si ak se vozis
<BotaniCar> Ako si vidio Bradacev komentar na mom FB, to mi ima smisla
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/martin-kodric-s-pole-positiona-do-cetvrtog-mjesta-u-utrci-formule-renault-2-0-alps-u-jerezu/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mali opce nije los, pratim ga!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jedino da se ne uzprepameti k'o onaj debil sto je ubio onu curku kad se naganjao s bivsim muzem od BUDABUDIBUDA
<Mmike> kak se zove
<Mmike> kolonija
<Mmike> Indira!
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> "Bivsi muz BUDABUDIBUDA ponovno uhvacen s X promila" :) 
<vileni> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XepXmESQ4k :)
<datase> YouTube: Ron Swanson loves his Lagavulin... - 0:00:28 - 170061 views - 353 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koja dva glupa gola jucer http://video.khl.ru/quotes/312003
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio kako je hamilton putina zaspricao :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSwY9huY_Qc
<datase> YouTube: Lewis Hamilton splashes champagne on Putin - 0:01:22 - 115771 views - 190 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> na kraju videa
<Mmike> ma kaj ga je zalio
<Mmike> trebo ga je - ZALIT :)
<SilverSpace> rip hamilton :)
<SilverSpace> jos 10 dana do novog ubuntua
<BotaniCar> Opet ?!
<BotaniCar> Jos se nisam ni na ovaj navikao :D
<vileni> ja sam na mintu tu, jos malo pa ce mi uptime biti veci nego razmak izmedju ubuntu releasova
<obrut> oduvijek sam misljenja da mi se kod pythona uopce ne svidja identacija za definiranje bloka i dalje stojim pri tom misljenju :P
<obrut> upravo usporedjujem dvije skripte i vidim da se tri su tri linije uvucenije... pa sad trebam analizirat cijeli faking tijek programa da saznam koja skripta je ispravna :P
<Mmike> obrut: meni nevjerojatno da itko tko se bavi programiranjem moze s takvim cim imat problema :)
<Mmike> kaj si ti navikao u phpju sve u jednu liniju trpat? :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi kupiti skener za fotke imam hrpu starih obitrljskih fotki dvije pune kutije za cipele
<dodobas> obrut: autopep8 ....
<SilverSpace> sve su uslikane negdje do 75
<obrut> Mmike: ne, naviko sam da imam neke viticaste zagrade ili sto vec za definiciju bloka... a ionako identiram stvari sam i imam sasma uredan kod :P
<dodobas> obrut: takve 'probleme' uklanjaju linteri ...
<SilverSpace> kaze stara 62 da je fotic stari kupio 
<obrut> ne kuzim kako ce mi bilo kakav pep8 pomoci u mom problemu, al eto :)
<dodobas> pa 'autopep8' ce bar reinentirat kod... da bude konzistentno
<Mmike> obrut: ocito nemas kad imas problema u pythonu :)
<obrut> al kak on zna da li te tri linije trebaju biti pod jednim if-om ili ne ? :)
<obrut> totalno se mijenja tijek programa zbog toga...
<Mmike> :) kad si neuredan :)
<dodobas> obrut: a probaj ...
<Mmike> dodobas: nece mu lint tu pomoc
<obrut> dakle, nije da su pomijesani tabovi i spaceov ili nesto... nego su te tri linije jednostavno ili pobjegle van ili pomaknute unutra... i sad ga jebi
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2i
<Mmike> tu ima problem
<Mmike> nije siguran dal' m=5 ide pod if ili ne ide
<dodobas> obrut: e hebiga ... jel koristis DVCS ? :)
<Mmike> al' ako je to problem, i ak mu linije 'misteriozno' bjeze lijevo desno
<obrut> dodobas: koristim :)
<Mmike> onda ima puno veci problem, rekao bih :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jes, jes ... :)
<dodobas> to je problem
 * Mmike ne kuzi kak se desi da taj 'm=5' koji je, ajmo rec, bio unutar tog 'if'-a, pobjegne van njega
<Mmike> obrut: mozda da prestanes koristiti pico? :)
<dodobas> :D
<obrut> eee, to je pitanje za "Na rubu znanosti"
<dodobas> obrut: jebo.me/pasaj kod ... pa cemo da ti pomognemo :)
<obrut> sumnjam :)
<dodobas> a dok ne probas ... mislim... 
<Mmike> obrut: nesh ne stima kod tebe - ja nisam nikad imao taki issue - nije da sam neki mega-pajtonator al' ga podosta koristim pogotovo zadnjih godinu dana
<Mmike> svakakvih sranja sam imao, glupi editori koji spaceove i tabove razlicito briju i tak
<Mmike> al' nikad ovakve logicje broje
<Mmike> klo
<Mmike> LOGICKE
<Mmike> mater
<obrut> pa ja isto... odem na produkciju, dodam log liniju snimim i sve sjebem jer eto, editor ima ts jednak broju spaceova s kojim je identiran kod :)
<Mmike> pa koji editor koristis?
<Mmike> meni vim nikad nije to usro
<Mmike> eclipsa nekad usere stvar
<Mmike> al' rijetko
<Mmike> pycharms 
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> nisam probao jos :D
<Mmike> https://blog.lastpass.com/2015/10/lastpass-joins-logmein.html/
<Mmike> eto, pa koristite lastpass :)
<dodobas> Mmike: de vise ...
<dodobas> Mmike: bar community verziju
<Mmike> moram u bolnicu
<Mmike> vidimo se kasnije
<jelly> logmein... to je bivsi hamachi?
<jelly> Mmike: u cemu je problem?  oni i dalje koriste client-side enkripciju, i dalje imaju policy da ce biti javni s problemima...
<jelly> zasto ih ne bi koristio
<vileni> neznam da li je bivsi hamachi ali u svakom slucaju i njega su preuzeli
<VjetarSaSunca> Gubim ideje polako. Imam Acer Aspire One D250 pred sobom koji se ne želi bootati u recovery consloe
<VjetarSaSunca> Alt+F10, ALtGr+F10 - 0 bodova
<VjetarSaSunca> Any ideas?
<vileni> da li tipka kojom se ide u recovery ima i fn funkcionalnost?
<VjetarSaSunca> u boot recover se ide as Alt+F10
<VjetarSaSunca> Tastatura zalivena tko zna čime i odspojena na konektru. Spojena USB tipokovinca
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: ili prema nekim uputam sa neta sa AltGr+F10
<vileni> ja sam imao problema na nekim tim mini kad su po defaultu bile upaljene fn tipke
<vileni> pa si za F5 npr morao stiskati fn+f5
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: jel usb tastatura _uopce_ radi?  Ukljuci legacy usb support u biosu ak ima.
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: problem je što je originalna tastatura nefunkcionalna. Zalivena više puta, fale neke tipke i drži kontakt na F12
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: Nema legaci support ali tastatura radi
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: jel imas neku cudnu usb tipkovnicu, Apple, Sun?
<vileni> i jos jedna stvar, taj recovery mode je ono kad bi trebao reinstalirati factory windowse ili? mozda je to jednostavno osteceno/izbrisano?
<jelly> ak je od Maca, radit ce kao sto vileni veli
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: imam dvije pri ruci, jedna noname i jedna HP
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: na to i sumnjam
<VjetarSaSunca> Kad čupnem disk van i spojim ga na svoj pc vidim dvije particije
<VjetarSaSunca> U BIOS mogu, tamo nema ništa pametno osim D2D opcije koja je uključena
<VjetarSaSunca> korisnica je intalirala nekakav Glary utilities i od tad XP javlja  BAD_POOL_CALLER na BSODu
<VjetarSaSunca> najrađe i roknuo dole taj XP ali što ako BSOD nije zbog softa. Stroje ne ide ni u Safe mode
<jelly> d2d?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: as described here http://ccm.net/forum/affich-149691-how-to-reformat-my-aspire-one-netbook-d250
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: imaš li kakva iskustva s tim Acerima ?
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/ndk67cm.jpg
 * jelly ima jos stariji i jos gori aspire one negdje... 1024x600, ultra spori "ssd"
<VjetarSaSunca> ping BotaniCar 
<jelly> Mmike, <rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1500768 is the regression bug
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-filipinima-pronaden-nestali-mh370----otkrila-sam-olupinu-aviona--bila-je-puna-ljudskih-kostura--a-unutra-malezijska-zastava-/1436390/
<SilverSpace> no da
<jelly> Mmike: bas je ispalo nezgodno, ne znas jel se smijat il plakat
<jelly> takve stvari se ne bi trebale desavat u LTS rilisovima
<SilverSpace> Star Wars Episode 7 još malo 
<dodobas> mislim da ce taj ep7 biti takav promasaj ... samo efekti... i nabijanje ...
<SilverSpace> mozda
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Mmike> dodobas, kaki je taj flask?
<Mmike> jelly, mosh opet URL pejstat?
<jelly> Mmike, <rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1500768 is the regression bug
<jelly> al ko radi taj i grijesi, jel tak
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> jelly, tak se cini
<Mmike> jelly, fini zajeb, da
<Mmike> di se danas skidaju knjige s interneta?
<hbogner> Mmike, https://github.com/igustin/packt
<Mmike> lol P)
<Mmike> razmisljam si dal' mi opce treba terabajtni disk u desktopu
<Mmike> cita/pise 130MB/sec
<Mmike> a imam storidz koji moze 110MB/sec (gigabit ethernet limitation)
<jelly> ak ti je SAN 24/7, ne treba ti
<Mmike> pa, je
<jelly> kakve knjige?  
<jelly> NAS*
<Mmike> kompjuterski orjentirane
<jelly> s amazona
<hbogner> Mmike, jedino ak zelis na kompu drzt stvari koje ne zelis da zena vidi na nas-u :D
<jelly> jednostavnije kupit nego se zajebavat sa warezima
<Mmike> treba dok stigne
<jelly> kindle edition ak ti bas treba odma
<jelly> jedino djubrad to duplo naplati
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to sam isto vidio
<Mmike> nekad su kindle knjige bile jeftinije
<jelly> doduse da bi kindle bio komotan i upotrebljiv treba ti dobar eReader
<Mmike> tipa, $40 paperback, $30 kindle
<Mmike> a sad je papberback 60 a kindle 80
<Mmike> recimo!
<Mmike> jelly, pa ja imam - kindle
<Mmike> jako zadovoljan
<jelly> koji
<Mmike> onaj neki
<Mmike> prije paperback
<jelly> a, taj
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> paperwhite je vec sta.. 3. generacija izasao?
<jelly> da nemam 10" android tablet uzeo bi ga
<jelly> ovak... citam na tabletu, slika je super, ali baterija kratko drzi
<Mmike> jelly, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#/media/File:Kindle4.jpg
<Mmike> veli wikipedija da je to Kindle4
<Mmike> nije touch
<Mmike> i ne treba touch, ico ima touch i malcice je tezi i deblji
<jelly> zadnji paperwhite ima 300dpi, to mi je taman
<jelly> al na tabletu ljepse izgledaju stripovi, u boji
<obrut> na trzistu ima faking previse procesora... trebao bih sloziti starcima neku kantu, nemam ni priblizne blage ideje sto uzeti
<Mmike> obrut, koliki para oces dat?
<Mmike> jelly, da, nije za stripove ovo iako bi se dalo :)
<Mmike> al' reciom imam kolekciju siriusa iz valjda 1984te :) 
<Mmike> blago! 
<Mmike> zakaj glupi KDE meni namounta sve lvmove koje imam
<Mmike> jeboga kde
<jelly> zato sto moze
<obrut> Mmike: sto manje to bolje :) starci trenutno imaju atoma 330 i to im cak ok radi, no kad stavim noviji utuntu (trenutno imaju prastari) s novim browserom i DE-om, trebace nesto jace
<Mmike> pa daj neki broj
<obrut> max 1kkuna za plocu i proc
<obrut> ostale komponente imam
<obrut> naravno, podrazumijeva se integrirana grafa jer njima ni ne treba nesto jace
<jelly> novo ili druga ruka?  Cak i moj stari i3 i i5 iz 2010 su ok za browsanje
<obrut> ma ja bi novo, ne da mi se natezat s nekim rabljenim pizdarijama od nepoznatih ljudi :)
<jelly> ae, znaci i3 ivy bridge
<jelly> ili haswell ak se spustila cijena
<obrut> ili da sebi kupim nesto novo, a starcima dam ovo svoje :)
<jelly> to je uvijek dobar izgovor
<jelly> eh jebo, i3 haswell sam dodje 1kkn
<Mmike> obrut, neki amd, ploce su ti oko 200-300 kuna, procovi oko 400-600 kuna
<Mmike> da, ne intel
<Mmike> je bolji, podosta
<Mmike> al' je papren
 * Mmike ode 
<obrut> ma znam, ali sta, koji a4 ? a6 ? sempron x2 ? sempron x4 ? onak kitu ne znam koji je sta gde kako :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa
<Mmike> obrut, sad cu ti rec :)
<Mmike> obrut, http://www.nabava.net/procesori__40/amd-procesor-a-series-a6-6420-socket-fm2-40ghz__8424871
<Mmike> obrut, http://www.nabava.net/maticne-ploce__140/asrock-maticna-ploca-fm2a78m-dg3-socket-fm2-microatx__8506011
<Mmike> to ti je ispod soma kuna
<Mmike> doduse, to ti je dd3, ak nemas tu memoriju morat ces kupit 
<Mmike> to ti je jos oko 300-400 kuna za 8 gigi
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/radna-memorija-ram__190/corsair-ram-8gb-ddr3-2x4gb__1164311
<Mmike> ok, ovaj kurac je prenabrijan i ruzan i visok 
<Mmike> ima i jeftinijih
<obrut> Mmike: thanx, bacit cu pogled... rama bih trebao imat :)
<Mmike> obrut, mislim, sve te ploce u tom rangu su istsi kurac, ja sam izabrao asrock jer ih imam dosta i imao sam ih dosta i odlicne su mi
<Mmike> asusa mi je par crklo, gigabajtova isto
<Mmike> ostale nisam imao
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-13
<rut> dj 
<rut> moze mala pomoc .. ubuntu server 14.04 64bit .. dovecot 2.2.9 .. znaci konfa jednostavna da nemoze biti jednostavnija 
<rut> bez ssl-a bes tls-a .. znaci plain auth preko PAM-a (cca 15-ak usera)
<rut> sve radi super dok koliko sam gledao po logu netko sa pogresnim passwd ne krene se prijavljivat na imap . ovaj iz nekog razloga pukne i neda vise nikome
<rut> da se spoji .. wrong pass wrong pass tak dugo dok se ne napravi dovecot restart .. znaci govorim za imap . pop3 se ne koristi 
<rut> koji mu je k*** ????
<rut> http://pastebin.com/j1X3tZJs
<rut> http://pastebin.com/si5dveUZ
<rut> jedina izmjena je u pam dovecot fajlu i sad cekam kako ce se ponasat .. ovo je default 
<rut> #%PAM-1.0  @include common-auth @include common-account @include common-session
<rut> a sad je #%PAM-1.0  auth    required        pam_unix.so nullok account required        pam_unix.so
<rut> hmm  .. nitko 
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Mmike: a ono ovisi za sto ti treba ...
<dodobas> ako imas samo neki REST api, onda je jos ok... ali cim pocnu forme/validacija/sigurnost ... zaboravi
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> Gutten Morgen!
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, u biti trebam neki glupi webservis slozit koji ce validirat neka sranja u postgresu
<Mmike> nema formi
<Mmike> ima validacija
<Mmike> sigurnost se podrazumjeva :D na linuxu je, sigurno je inherencijom, jelde? :)
<dodobas> sto to znaci 'validirat sranja'
<dodobas> netko nesto upisuje ... ili ti samo imas neki status
<SilverSpace> hm
<dodobas> sigurnost as is... linux nije bitan ... ako ti framework dozvoljava da radis sranja jer nista ne provjerava
<dodobas> CSRF, clickhijacking, ... ono osnovne stvari
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> šta znači webservis uopće, jel to API ili nešto što će osoba kliketat
<dodobas> jelly: pa pokusavam saznat :)
<pkiller> jel ima netko iskustva sa MikrotikRouterboard RB951Ui-2HnD ? http://routerboard.com/RB951Ui-2HnD
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pong
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko bi para dao za gumu?
<Mmike> dodobas: ma, ne, wqebservis dobije neke brojeve i stringove i onda mora provjerit je'l u bazi to valja i ako valja rec 'ok' ako ne valja rec 'ne ok'i jos pisat nest
<Mmike> ma turbo debilana
<Mmike> primi json kroz http, proparsa ga i pozove postgres funkciju koja sve obavi i pljune 'jesam/nisam' i eventualno 'zasto nisam'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sto manje,imam do ~450kn/kom , trebam i celicne felge. 
<SilverSpace> joj odoh po netjak :) za danas je gotova skola
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas te blizzak, one su ti tak nekak
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vec?!
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: blizzak je brand ? 
 * Mmike se sjeca utorka u 6tom i 7mom osnovne, samo dva sata hrvatskog :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, Bridgestonetov
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima samo tri sata nejde na dopunsu ni na vjerunauk
<Mmike> 185/65/15 ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^ ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pohvalno kaj ga mu nedate da mu vjeronaukom ispiru mozak!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: /14 je ljetna, ne znam jel smijem/stane /15
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, ne, /14 je promjer :) mislim, to je velicina felge, jel
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tocno to kad sestri dodu u peti razred ponekad ima problem objasniti kak su nastali 
<SilverSpace> kaj klinci znaju kaj je vjera
<Mmike> ja sam na starom autu imao /15 felge, al' mi je zimska guma bila manja (165/60/15) dok mi je ljetna bila 175/65/15)
<SilverSpace> i kad glupog vjeroucitelja dobe onda je problem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pise ti u autu negdje ili u manualu od auta
<Mmike> meni na auto moze 205/65 guma ic, al' ne vidim smisla
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema za tvoju dimenziju, tj, ima, al' je 500 kuna
<Mmike> onda mosh i micshelin za 550 uzet
<Mmike> MITSCHEL
<dodobas> Mmike: a nesto tipa ... http://rny.io/nginx/postgresql/2013/07/26/simple-api-with-nginx-and-postgresql.html
<Mmike> a daj ne seri
<Mmike> pg modul za nginx :)
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> pa lol :)
<Mmike> dodobas: jebeno! :)
<vileni> obrut: sto se tice proca za net samo, intel g serija je sasvim dovoljna, ploca, ram i proc ispod 1kkn ispadne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli mi ibradac da su u cjenovnom rangu koji si mogu priustiti, i u uvjetima u kojima ja vozim, Dunlopice fanj bolje od ostalih. Ako me netko ne razuvjeri, vjerojatno cu si ih uzeti da probam
<vileni> BotaniCar: ADAC radi testove svake godine u 3-4 najcesce dimenzije, tamo izaberes izmedju prvih 5 najjeftinije koje ti se svidjaju i ne mozes fulati :)
<rut> ubuntu kanal i niko nezna ovo ta dovecot
<dodobas> Mmike: ako ti treba nesto stvarno mini ... onda imas i http://bottlepy.org/docs/dev/index.html
<Mmike> bottle, flask, wtf :)
<vileni> sve neki alkoholicari
<dodobas> flask je nastao kao Å¡ala ... inspiraciju je pokupio od bottle-a
<dodobas> kao single file python micro web framework
<BotaniCar> vileni: ADACu vjerujem manje neg' tebi od kad su ih uhvatili da "tjunaju" rezultate
<vileni> BotaniCar: ali stvar je da ti nitko iz osobnog iskustva ne moze reci koja je guma bolja, previse je varijabli
<vileni> moras imati isti auto, vise guma u isto vrijeme u istim uvjetima da bi donio neki zakljucak
<BotaniCar> vileni: kad te pitam za anegdotalno misljenje, potpuno sam svjestan sto cu dobiti. A ekipa s kojom se trudim imati posla je takvog profila da nece zaliti 5 minuta da objasni okolnosti u kojima su se oni vozili.
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ak imas auto otprilike iste kilaze kao moj i vozis po gradu, mozes mi dati grubu procjenu
<dodobas> kupis ono za sto imas para u tom trenutku... nema tu pameti :)
<vileni> mozes, ali izmedju top 5 proizvodjaca neces znati razliku jer u najboljem slucaju mijenjas svake 2 godine
<vileni> a slusati nekog drugog tko ima drukciji auto, i drukcije vozi, nije ti nesto znacajno
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ma prica ovdje ima pocetak na mom FB profilu di sam pitao da li je 30% skuplja guma i 30% bolja guma, krivim Mmiketa sto mi'n'match-a medije :)
<hbogner> jelly heeeelp
<hbogner> ti si u iskonu?
<vileni> ja do sljedece zime ne planiram mijenjati ove zimske
<vileni> sluze mi kao cjelogodisnje
<hbogner> ako jesi daj ocistite dns :D
<dodobas> vileni: to je pametno, ako ne mislis voziti auto do sljedece zime
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mi'n'match-a? :)
<hbogner> iskon nam zadnje dve godine blokira sve mailove poslane preko mail.iskon.hr jer u svom dns-u imaju krivi zapis $"#$!!"#!
<Mmike> hbogner: kak vam iskon blokira mailove poslane preko mail.iskon.hr?
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj vam je iskon provider?
<hbogner> Mmike, ne, nego ljudi pokusavaju slati preko mail.iskon.hr nama mail, ali iskon odbija poslati taj mail jer u njihovom zapisu ta domena je smjestena kod njih a nije vec dvije godine
<hbogner> mi smo se preselili sa iskona na plus.hr webhosting
<BotaniCar> Mmike: *mix
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj?
<Mmike> hbogner: o kojoj se domeni radi?
<BotaniCar> mix'n'match, daj se fokusiraj :D
<hbogner> Mmike, dig mx geofocus.hr
<hbogner> a vidi dig mx geofocus.hr @dns.iskon.hr
<vileni> dodobas: zasto?
<vileni> jedina mana zimskih po ljeti je buka i to sto se brze trose
<BotaniCar> i sto losije koce
<dodobas> vileni: jer postoji 30.33% sanse da ces skriviri nesrecu .. stats don't lie
<vileni> za nesrecu treba puno vise od guma
<hbogner> frajer mi danas salje mail i kaze neprolazi na nasu domenu, ali na gmail prolazi, nebudi ljen i nakon malo istrazivanja saznam da je njima outgoing mail server mail.iskon.hr
<BotaniCar> vileni: ali je udio odgovornosti gume u onom sto treba da se sjebe stvar na cesti usporediv jos samo s udjelom vozaca 
<vileni> BotaniCar: losije koce od premium ljetnih, po kisi
<Mmike> geofocus.hr mail is handled by 30 mx.iskon.hr.
<Mmike> hbogner: yup :) sjebali su :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: i po suhom, imas bas na ADACovoj stranici ovogodisnje zakljucke
<BotaniCar> do 16m duzi zaustavni put pri 100km/h
<hbogner> Mmike, tko zna koliko nam mailova do sad nije stiglo, grrrrr
<Mmike> hbogner: mnostvo, rekao bih :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: i tu se opet vracamo na vozaca, jer netko tko racuna na tih 16m nema sto traziti na cesti
<hbogner> Mmike, da ih tuzimo :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj mix'n'match? :) kaj to znaci?
<BotaniCar> da mijesas komunikacijske kanale k'o gemist :) Prica pocne na FB, nastavi tu, pa dovrsimo na ICQ-u :D
<vileni> kako zavrsis na icq, imas vremeplov negdje?
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Pravi kojni imaju presence i na ICQtu :D
<vileni> glavno da ja nikad necu zaboraviti icq broj
<vileni> sifru sigurno hocu
<BotaniCar> Tak je i meni :D
 * Mmike ima icq
<Mmike> i koristi ga
<Mmike> ima jednog lika koji to voli :)
<Mmike> vileni: zimska guma ljeti nije mudar izbor, potrosit ce ti se za mjesec dana kad temperature predju 20C, i onda imas drek na autu a ne gumu
<Mmike> plus, zmska guma po ljeti, cak i kad je nova, po suhom, ima losije performanse od ljetne gume
<Mmike> manji je bed voziti se zimskom gumom po ljeti nego ljetnom po zimi, to svakako
<Mmike> al' dovoljno ti je jedno naglo kocenje na 50-60 km/h da imas sranje jer si imao losu gumu
<vileni> haha, sjetio se sifre
<vileni> jedini online je raseta
 * SilverSpace zna neke koji su se razbili zbog guma, a mislili su jeftinije proci sa tim unervizalni gumam
<vileni> Mmike: nece se potrositi
<vileni> mislim, nije da se ne trosi, ali ne toliko koliko mislis
<Mmike> vileni: pa, govorim to iz svog iskustva :) 'budem budem' sa zimskim gumama je doslo do toga da sam pocetkom svibnja mogao bacit zimske gume koje sam kupio u listopadu prosle godine
<vileni> Mmike: ali i u tome je stvar, ti vozis puno agresivnije
<dodobas> Sava Jeftilen XL3 ... e to su gume
<Mmike> pa ne vozim formulu :)
<vileni> Mmike: nema veze
<vileni> auto ti je tezi, imas drukciji stil voznje i sve
<vileni> i jos je pitanje koje su gume
<Mmike> Ono je bila mazda323
<Mmike> 800njak kila
<Mmike> ok, tad sam bio puno veci debil za volanom
<vileni> pa eto
<Mmike> a gume su bile GoodYearov UltraGrip kolikovec
<vileni> spalio sam i ja guma
<Mmike> 5 ili 6
<Mmike> vileni: svejedno, mislim da to nije pametno
<vileni> do toga da si mogao na ravnom motati volan po kisi, bez da auto imalo skrene
<Mmike> frendica je isto tak ubila zimsku gumu
<Mmike> prvo je mislila da moze s ljetnim gumama cijelo vrijeme, jer kaj kurac, nece se vozit kad padne snijeg
<vileni> znam kad ce proklizati auto i koliko, i toga jednostavno nema sa godinu dana starim zimskim
<Mmike> pa se onda odsklizala na nizbrdici na suhom!
<Mmike> pa je onda kupila zimsku gumu i skuzila kak je bila kokos
<Mmike> e, al' onda je tu zimsku gumu furala cijelo ljeto slijedece
<Mmike> i nazimu je opet morala kupit zimsku gumu jer je ovu potrosila
<Mmike> mislim, ak se vozis tjedno 15km, onda ce ti fakat zimska guma izdrzat
<vileni> 10k godisnje
<Mmike> al' ak radis 30 km dnevno, onda ces potrosit zimsku gumu dost brzo u ljetnim mjesecima
<Mmike> nek temperatura ode preko +20, a asfalt se oce uprzit fino, cao djaci
<vileni> da, ali ne toliko da ces ju baciti nakon sezone
<Mmike> dodje mi da kupim 4 nove zimske gume i dam ti ih slijedece proljece 
<Mmike> i da te onda natjeram da ih pojedes dok ja jedem ramstek, kad ti propadnu nakon pol godine! :)
<Mmike> vileni: btw, ti si tamo na bukovackoj negdje?
<BotaniCar> vileni sused :) 
<Mmike> vileni: ima tamo restorancic opatija, a nit mlinarica nije daleko! :) a mogo bi i ja-muza povest sa sobom :)
<vileni> Mmike: ako mislis na firmu, srebrnjak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj mene uvijek zoves da idemo jest' u Bozju Mater, a s vilenim ides na 500m od firme mi ?! :) 
<vileni> ali nema nista unutar radnog vremena, jedino intimne vecere prihvacam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to uopce nije istina
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zvao sam te zadnji put kad sam ti bio na brdu pa si reko 'nemrem ja to stari moj, samo do ducana po putar stangicu i nazad'
<Mmike> vileni: a nemrem to, intimne veceri provodim s detetom i zenom, jedino kad mogu jest je pauza za rucka
<vileni> Mmike: pa neki hambugercic
<vileni> bio u burgeraju napokon, super mi je hamburger, ali da su barem 2 takva u porciji
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi, al' si me zvao da idemo jest nekam 30km od brda, sjecam se toga kao da je bilo danas ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, zvao sam te u Mlinaricu!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da pojednostavnimo - ocemo ic u Mlinairucu danas, sad, kasnije?
 * BotaniCar se posuje komadicima instalacijskog medija Windowsa 95
<Mmike> vileni: da! meni je tam, mislim, najbolji burger u gradu, uz rocketburger
<Mmike> al' je malicki
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prehladjen sam ko pes, nisam za. Sjebat' cu te , sjebat' ces malog :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa jel ima nesto slicno ali da cura ne kaze "nikad vise" kad vidi koliko kosta taj hamburgercic
<Mmike> najbolji omjer cijena-kolicina-kvaliteta je na velesajmu, fakat je ok burger za tih 17 kuna
<Mmike> BotaniCar: primjercujem da si majstor u izgovaranju :)
<vileni> eto, a taj velesajam nikad da rijesim
<Mmike> vileni: ne, svi burgeri su skupi, osim tog na velesajmu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo se brinem da mi se ne pocne stucati kad Tihachi velis da sam te ja prehladil' :) 
<vileni> Mmike: pa lako sto su skupi, ali zasto su i mali
<Mmike> vileni: pa ono, nisu sad TAK mali, :) imas double i triple, ja obicno double pojedem, i mogu pojest 2, al' samo s jednim krumpiricima
<Mmike> mislim, mogu ih pojest i 6 valjda, al' to je natrpavanj
<vileni> ja sam triple uzeo, taman bi mi 2 bila u porciji
 * Mmike odustaje, percona se ne testira i gotovo :)
<Mmike> vileni: ti zderes, sto da ti kazem :) ja jedem :D
<vileni> ali nedam 80kn da se najedem hamburgera
<Mmike> vileni: a kuzim
<vileni> ma daj, pa stvarno su mali :)
<Mmike> vileni: inace, jesi bio u macu u dugavama?
<Mmike> ma nisu TAK mali :)
<vileni> mislim, nije da sam bio gladan, ali da sam bio gladan bio bih i razocaran velicinom
<vileni> nisam bio tamo jos
<Mmike> e, tam odi
<Mmike> za 40 kuna ces se ubit u hrani
<Mmike> sam kaj nije to neki gurmanluk
<Mmike> teletina sa zara
<Mmike> nekad ispadne super nekad je samo ok
<Mmike> al' dobijes, brate, 2 vagona toga
<vileni> ali to mi preblizu doma :)
<vileni> mogu u slapama tamo
<Mmike> meni se vise tak ne jede, nije mi napala kolicina, radije bih da mi je fino. A burgeraj mi fakat ok, nije pre skup - ima puno skupljih burgera po Zgu koji su losiji.
<Mmike> Ono sto je meni bed s burgerajem je sto 100 kuna samo na pivu poklonim.
<Mmike> erm, potrosim
<Mmike> ono di smo dodobas i ja bili neki dan
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> pre fakin skupo za to kaj dobijes
<Mmike> nist posebno burger u slatkom pecivu koji kosta valjda 45 kuna
<vileni> koji je to
<Mmike> brewers nesto
<Mmike> u gundulicevoj
<Mmike> ili gajevoj
<Mmike> gajevoj
<Mmike> ono, bezveze
<Mmike> ovaj na velesajmu je isto bezveze, ali: a) nema slatko pecivo, b) kosta 17 kuna!
<vileni> e, najbolji koji sam jeo je bio u krizevcima, 14kn je kostao
<vileni> jednom dosli, nije imao peciva, tamo je ispekao odmah novo za 5min
<vileni> i sad nagovorimo frenda da odemo skuterima do tamo jedno ljeto, ispadne da ne rade vec godinu dana
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> meni je najbolji burger ikad bio tu na Branimircu, pecenjara Medvescak
<dodobas> Mmike: da
<Mmike> k'o onaj u MekPersu samo s debljom pljeskom i ukusnijim sadrzbinarom
<Mmike> al' ne radi lik vec par godina, dopizdilo mu, veli
<BotaniCar> <3 sadrzbinar !11
<Mmike> e, i onaj all burger, tam preko puta FERa, di je bio nekad restoran Mu - isto nije los
<Mmike> gladan sam
<Mmike> a jos mi se mtr nije dovrsio
<Mmike> em ti perconu
<dodobas> Mmike: ajde... kad ce model ... milijuni cekaju :)
<dodobas> ono swipe left/right po svakoj kategoriji... 
<dodobas> na mobilnom uređaju
<dodobas> ako nece ti... napravit u ja.. ali zapamti ... ideje ne mozes patentirati niti su zasticene autorskim pravom ... 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mozemoze! do petka imas nest!
<Mmike> idem mamu odvest jest!
<hbogner> Mmike, grrr, sad citam i ogladnio sam
<jelly> <vileni> ali to mi preblizu doma :) # heh
<vileni> jelly: u kakvim ste odnosima sa ht-om sto se tice koristenja njihove optike po zgradama? :)
<jelly> vileni: mi imamo svoju, oni imaju svoju... tek sad su dali koristit njihov vdsl drugima a vec ga imaju godinu dana
<vileni> jelly: ok, a kakva je sansa da dobijem iskon optiku u zgradi gdje su oni dovukli svoju? :)
<hbogner> jelly, vidi moj rant gore, ocistite dns :D
<jelly> hbogner: koja domena?
<jelly> vileni: tu informaciju nemam ni ja koji tu radim... :-)
<hbogner> jelly, geofocus.hr
<hbogner> nismo na iskonu vec cca 2 godine
<jelly> vileni: ak si firma, probaj nazvati info i reci da si zainteresiran za FTTx na toj i toj adresi...
<jelly> hbogner: hvala, poznat problem... proradit ce za 10ak minuta
<hbogner> jelly, thx
<hbogner> ali provjerite i za ostale, tko zna koliko domena tako blokirate
<jelly> hbogner: znam tocno koliko domena tako blokiramo :-|
<hbogner> ajooj
<jelly> velim, poznat problem
<hbogner> neznam bil se nasmijao ili zabezeknuo
<hbogner> sad mi jasno zasto nam nisus tizali neki mailovi zadnje 2 godine :D
<jelly> eyup :-\
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ey%C3%BCp
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0QHw7iy1Rg
<datase> YouTube: Big Macintosh - Eeyup - 0:00:02 - 360809 views - 1296 likes / 73 dislikes
<jelly> hbogner: /msg ?
<hbogner> moze
<Mmike> nekad ovaj plac branimirac, nesh se desi i hrana je prenenadjebivo jebena
<vileni> jelly: doma jos nisam firma
<Mmike> hbogner: jelly: niste fora s tim msgom
<jelly> vileni: mozda, al nece samo zbog jednog izglednog korisnika dovlacit FTTB 
<hbogner> Mmike, /msg
<hbogner> evo da se ne osjecas zapostavljeno
<Mmike> :P
<vileni> jelly: pa kad ste zavadjeni sa ht-om
<vileni> tko zna freebsd
<jelly> vileni: nismo, ali... obiteljski odnosi :-)
<hbogner> jelly, kaj, incest u mozak?
<BotaniCar> #onokad u address bar upises "rub her" umjesto "rba.hr"
<vileni> nije ti to lampa koja ispunjava zelje :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<vileni> argh
<hbogner> vileni, kaj je vec talk like a pirate day?
<vileni> hbogner: svaki dan je takav ako kopas po bsd
<Mmike> hrvojem: plavi: jel' znate kad se prva verzija percona-servera pojavila? Percona-Server-5.1, right? Kad je to bilo? hrvojem, to je jos dok smo bili dildo-vagina runners, right? Ne prije?
<plavi> Mmike, 5.0.90 kolko ja vidim
<Mmike> plavi: kad je to bilo, cca?
<plavi> a taj je od: May 7, 2010
<plavi> ali izgleda da su bili i prije neki buildovi
<Mmike> "Percona is glad to announce the release of Percona Server 1.0.2 on December 16th, 2008."
<Mmike> to je prvi entry u changelogu za percona-server-5.1 (koji se onda zvao percona-server 1)
<plavi> ma je, ima prije, nek ti hrvoje kaze tocno :)
<BotaniCar> Je%&"$m ti i T.ht i Gutel. Pred 14 dana damo zahtjev za uslugu, vrate nam da trebaju dokumenti X i Y , ispunimo, dostavimo, potvrde da je sve OK. 13 dana ne ostvare uslugu, svaki dan zovem i govore da je sve ok, da se ceka tehnicar.Danas zovem, vele da ce vidjeti i povratno se javiti, nakon 6h dolazi mail s jos jednim dokumentom - to se pojavilo od nikud i bez tog nisu ni zapoceli realizaciju :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: napisao sam prituzbu na kvalitetu administrativne usluge i zamolio sam tetu iz gutela da ju proslijedi di treba, na kog jos mogu galamiti ?
<hrvojem> Mmike: bio je 5.0.xx sluzbeni, prije toga su bile ove 1.0.x verzije koje su u biti bile samo verzije XtraDB storage engine-a
<obrut> BotaniCar: nemam pojma :)
<obrut> vileni: sta te muci s freebsdom ? :)
<vileni> obrut: s obzirom da prvi put s njim radim a da nije freenas/pfsense, sve
<hrvojem> Mmike: koliko ti to detaljno treba? mogu tu pitat par ljudi koji se mozda sjecaju
<vileni> nemam uopce dojam gdje sta stoji, gdje se podesava itd
<obrut> vileni: pa bar za njega ima koliko-toliko sredjena dokumentacija
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma, ovo mi je ok, pisem internal memo jer se ljudi gube u mysql/percona-server/percona-xtradb-cluster/percona-cluster/mariadb/galera/bla-tra
<obrut> vileni: imas na netu na sluzbenom webu freebsd handbook, a sve zivo stavljaju i u man stranice
<vileni> obrut: ma ima, to i radim, samo sto imam deadline do kraja radnog vremena :)
<SilverSpace> pokisnul sam ko guzica
<SilverSpace> jebo kisu
<obrut> vileni: lose si se uvalio :)
<obrut> mi smo nazalost prakticki sve freebsd-ove u firmi zamijenili linuxom, jos su dva ziva... jedan moj i jedan kolegin
<obrut> mislim da cak ni doma trenutno nemam niti jedan na fizickoj kanti, zadnje sto sam stavljao na neku kanturinu, a da nije linux, je bio netbsd
<jelly> to je sve ok, al zasto na zalost?
<obrut> pa neke stvari su mi tamo vise pasale i bile smislenije za slozit :)
<jelly> imati u firmi sto manje platformi je dobro
<obrut> sve mi je to jasno...
<jelly> moze freebsd biti sto puta bolji ak ga nema ko zakrpati kad krepa
<jelly> case in point, kolega se tjedan dana zajebavao sa solaris virtualkom... vise se niko ne sjeca di se podesi mreza ;-)
<vileni> obrut: pa i ideja je zamijeniti freebsd sa ubuntu, ali za to mora netko proci kroz postojecu instalaciju i vidjeti kakvo je stanje i sto sve migrirati :)
<obrut> vileni: zasto idete u tu zamjenu ?
<vileni> mislim da su razlog pare
<vileni> ali ja samo radim, ne pitam puno :)
<jelly> velis, freebsd admina ispod 15k neto nemres nac? :-)
<vileni> za toliko bi i ja bio freebsd admin :)
<obrut> pare ?
<hbogner> alkoholne pare?
<BotaniCar> Kaj se vi ustajete iz kreveta za manje od 20 kilokuna ?!
<vileni> za svasta ja ustajem iz kreveta
<vileni> recimo jutros, da bi psa prosetao po kisi
<vileni> o kre
<jelly> BotaniCar: bruto il neto? 
<jelly> bas smo pricali na pivi da o placama treba razmisljati i razgovarati u bruto cijeni, onoliko koliko firma tebi iskesira, pa bi se prije primijetilo i vise bolilo koliko drzava uzme
<SilverSpace> boli me na ruci palac tj. nokat i neznam od cega 
<SilverSpace> i sad sam skuzio 
<SilverSpace> od guljenja kuhanih kestena gulio sam bez noza 
<SilverSpace> odoh i dalje gulit :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOGnEaf46Cw
<datase> YouTube: Enigma - Sadeness Beat (Loopable) - 0:02:59 - 9219 views - 42 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CIGR02UWUAAkTJR.jpg
<jelly> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-rog-gaming-router-rt-ac88u,30293.html tri antene nisu dost!
<jelly> 4*13*11 - 1 ?
<kre> oj vileni 
<SilverSpace> jelly: imas i sa pet :)
<SilverSpace> bome i sa osam 
<SilverSpace> http://clinic-pc.ru/attachments/Image/AC5300_3200_3100_white.jpg
<jelly> ma, i ovaj ima 8 samo su antene za 5GHz vanjske a one za 2.4 unutra
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jelly: 8 portova je kul
<dodobas> e... skuzio danas da su 4g wireless routeri... ultra skupi :)
<jelly> vileni: ne portova, antena
<vileni> jelly: ma znam za antene, ali stalno stavljaju po 4 eth na routere a to je premalo
<hbogner> vileni, onaj mikrotik ima 10, kaj ne?
<vileni> hbogner: da, ali 5 ih je 100mbit
<SilverSpace> dodobas: o da i obicni usb stic 4g skup 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--pogledajte-dobro-ovu-sliku-vidite-bebu--onda-ste-skloni-halucinacijama-i-psihozi/1437156/
<hbogner> vileni, ali to je 1 100mbit i 5 1000mbit vise nego obican ruter
<SilverSpace> mup lol aplikacija za spiuniranje gradana 
<vileni> hbogner: pa nije da se ja bunim, imam 2 ta rb2011 i jedan 751u :)
<vileni> sad bi nesto sto ima dualband wifi
<hbogner> ja jedan 2011 i dva 951
<dodobas> http://www.dlink.ir/en/WirelessRouter/AC_Router/DIR_890L
<dodobas> transformer :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koji je OS na tom routeru
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pojma ... vidio danas 2.2kkn u linksu
<hbogner> stress je bas dobar alat :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ideš
<SilverSpace> hbogner: za kaj :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, za provjerit hoce se stroj zablesirat ako ga full opteretim neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> necu to :P
<hbogner> meni sad treba jer je server popizdio, problem rijesen i sad testiram da opet ne popizdi :D
<dodobas> hbogner: ako 'stroj' nema ecc memoriju ... onda nemas sto testirati ... random kernel panic ti je zagarantiran
<hbogner> ecc
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<dodobas> oh ... Android 6.0 System update available :D
<hbogner> ja jos nisam presao na 5 :D
<hbogner> ljen sam
<dodobas> ja samo kliknem 'yes'
<hbogner> ja samo stisnem "install update"
<hbogner> ali neda mi se
<Mmike> jelly, kak si ono reko da aptitudom probam smanjit verziju?
<Mmike> ovaj vagrant
<Mmike> pa kaj je to
<Mmike> dinosaur-dockr :)
<Mmike> jelly, aptitude hoce obrisat - sve :)
<SilverSpace> oh 
<SilverSpace> umirem
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-14
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> MIIIIIIIIIIIRBIRBIRBIRBIR!
<jelly> ?
<jelly> ka
<Mmike> Jellica, Pelica!
<Mmike> Kak' si kaj?
<vileni> sto je onda bilo sa pythonom, kako downgradeam?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0BWlvnBmIE#t=42s
<datase> YouTube: Katy Perry - Wide Awake - 0:04:37 - 415731899 views - 1571104 likes / 86461 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: na ruke
<jelly> vileni: pogledas koji imas, i onda aptitude install python3.4=tocno-taj
<jelly> s/imas/postoji/
<jelly> plus sto jos ostane .pyc okolo mozda
<vileni> ok, a kako znam da imam los?
<jelly> apt-cache policy python3.4 ?
<vileni> Installed: 3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<jelly> taj je ok
<jelly> generalno, <dpkg> To get a list of packages you have installed now, that are not available from any repository in your sources.list: aptitude search '?narrow(?not(?archive("^[^n][^o].*$")),?version(CURRENT))'
<jelly> 3.4.3 je bio sjebat
<vileni> da, cini se ok
<vileni> barem tamo gdje sam mislio da me muci
<Mmike> vileni:  ne ne
<Mmike> aptitude ce ti sve htjet maknut
<Mmike> doduse, mozda na serveru nece
<Mmike> meni htio maknut cijeli kde, ili cijeli mate 
<Mmike> vileni: ja sam ovak:
<Mmike> apt-cache policy python3.4
<Mmike> pa ce ti ovaj rec da je u repoima neka 3.4.0.pimpek, a ti imas 3.4.3.dvapimpeka (i pisat ce ti da je taj u /var/lib/kurac)
<Mmike> onda nadjes u /var/cache/apt/archives dal' imas .deb od 3.4.0.pimpek
<Mmike> ak nemas, skines ga
<Mmike> onda dpkg -i taj.skinuti.pimpek.deb
<Mmike> onda ce ti dpkg rec 'e, nemre, jer libpythonminimal treba bit 3.4.0-1.dvadreka a ti imas 3.4.3ovoono
<Mmike> onda ponovis proceduru za libpython minimal
<Mmike> i tak po redu
<Mmike> imas jedno 5-6 paketa za na ruke naturit
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ti nisi imao bed opce :)
<Mmike> dzaba sam zglobove trosio!
<vileni> Mmike: ma ja sam siguran da sam ga negdje vidio
<vileni> samo jos nisam naletio opet na taj stroj
<dodobas> o cemu vi pricate ...
<dodobas> python --version
<dodobas> Python 3.5.0
<hbogner> Python 2.7.3 :D
<dodobas> uname -r -> 4.2.3-1-ARCH
<dodobas> AJMO... tko ima veceg :)
<dodobas> hbogner: uh pa to je prastaro ... Python 2.7.10 je latest 
<hbogner> ubuntu 12.04
<hbogner> ljen sam napravit upgrade
<dodobas> tj. niti mozes napraviti upgrade... to je ubuntu.. upgrade NE RADI
<dodobas> ahahahaa http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<dodobas> For China :)
<jelly> dodobas: hm, meni je upgrade 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 uredno prosao
<jelly> bas sam se iznenadio s obzirom na nvidia drivere i kojesta instalirano
<hbogner> dodobas, kak ne, radio sam upgrade normalno do sad
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> dodobas: ak si ti neznas napravit upgrade to ne znaci da ne radi :) budem ti ja pokazao - ti meni python, ja tebi upgrade :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snowchains-MITA-Next-Generation-Chains/dp/B006J8HWSK
<Mmike> to!
<Mmike> nema za kupit vise
<dodobas> Mmike: ok da.. ja sam bio new adopter 6.04 -> 8.04 sve se razletilo ...
<jelly> "prije 7 godina nista nije radilo -- zakljucak, ni sad ne radi"
<dodobas> a tu sam se negdje prebacio na archlinux
<vileni> Mmike: kako se to drzi na gumi
<Mmike> vileni: googlaj/yubitoaj za MITA snow chain
<Mmike> natakne se na gumu
<Mmike> turbo jednostavno za stavit
<vileni> Mmike: a ovaj http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silknet-Snow-Socks-Awarded-Universal/dp/B009HP3RUE/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1444809986&sr=1-1&keywords=snow+socks
<Mmike> dodobas: ja sam onda jos trosio ne-ltsove :)
<dodobas> jelly: upgradao si desktop ? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> laptop!
<dodobas> Mmike: da da ... 6.10 ... najbolji release ikad ...
<dodobas> jelly: well, ja imam 100% failure rate ... 3/3 
<hbogner> ja i laptop i desktop, vise njih
<dodobas> a nije da bas nista ne znam.. i da samo 'kliknem' negdje da napravi upgrade ...
<hbogner> istina morao sam ponovno instalirati google earth i slicne custom pizdarije koje sam rucno dodavao
<dodobas> jednostavno trud da poparavim je puno veci od truda da instaliram novi ...
<Mmike> dodobas: ja nisam niakd imao problem s upgradeom, a krenuo sam sa ubuntuom 5.04
<Mmike> dvaput sam reinstall napravio, na 6.06, kad sam presao sa 32bit->64bit
<Mmike> preskakao sam neke releasove
<Mmike> al' sam instalirao
<Mmike> tipa, ne znam, mislim da je 7.10 bio ocajno los, ili 8.10
<dodobas> a onda valjda ja jednostavno to ne znam napraviti ... 
<Mmike> i onda bih 7.04->7.10, skuzim da je 7.10 neupotrebljiv, rollback na 7.04
<dodobas> ili ga ne koristim kako se treba korisitti ...
<Mmike> kad izadje 8.04, onda napravim 7.04->7.10->8.04
<Mmike> i to je redovno prolazilo ok
<Mmike> drugi reinstall sam napravio kad je izasao unity, pa sam se htio maknuti na KDE
<Mmike> i na mint
<Mmike> i na cuda
<Mmike> dok nije izasao ubuntu mate, sad imam 14.04 LTS i necu ga upgradeirat dok ne izadje 16.04
<Mmike> dodobas: do-release-upgrade si koristio, right? odnoson, update manager -d ?
<Mmike> apt-get dist-upgrade ne radi :)
<Mmike> nit je zamisljeno da radi
<Mmike> iako sam ja tak 5.04-5.10 upgradeirao :)
<Mmike> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8iHyLWWKw
<datase> YouTube: AutoSock: Snow Socks - Which? First Look Review - 0:02:59 - 384349 views - 173 likes / 74 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma, trebalo bi probat... 
<dodobas> Mmike: kliknuo sam ... kad je iskocilo ono nesto
<dodobas> sto god je to napravilo....
<dodobas> nije napravilo sto je trebalo
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne znam sto bih ti rekao
<Mmike> nisi jedini koji je imao takve bedove
<Mmike> al' ja, eto, fakat nisam
<dodobas> strah me kliknuti na parternicinom laptoptu ... jer onda mi je to dva dana slaganja ...
<Mmike> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvPXqLoWaHY
<datase> YouTube: Do snow socks really work? - Which? tests - 0:02:04 - 52266 views - 39 likes / 19 dislikes
<Mmike> dodobas: a backup? to je za pickice? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja uvijek, ali uvijek prije upgradea napravim backup. plain rsync. U slucaju sranja, samo rsync --delete nazad. 
<Mmike> evnetualno grub treba popravit, al' to je cas posla
<Mmike> vileni: po onima gore snowsock je zamjena za zimsku gumu
<Mmike> al' nije zamjena za lanac
<dodobas> Mmike: pa imam /home backup ... ostalo se podrazumjeva da radi
<Mmike> dodobas: podrazumjeva se samo da ces se sjebat :)
<Mmike> zato radis backup
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0041H6CI2/ref=s9_newrz_hd_bw_g263_i6?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=1T3TJBCYBFZP01449VY1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=662987767&pf_rd_i=303626031
<Mmike> vileni: ili ovo: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009PHQQKW/ref=s9_top_hd_bw_g263_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=1T3TJBCYBFZP01449VY1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=662987707&pf_rd_i=303626031
<Mmike> vileni: nevalja, moras sidat maticu kotaca :)
<VjetarSaSunca> kmek
<jelly> <dodobas> Mmike: pa imam /home backup ... ostalo se podrazumjeva da radi # loool
<dodobas> Mmike: e pa ... opet 'vrijeme potrebno da napravim novu instalaciju' < 'vrijeme za upgrade + popravke'
<dodobas> u mom slucaju 
<Mmike> wat?
<dodobas> sad radim upgrade svaki dan ... i to je skroz ok ... nije se NIKAD raspalo
<Mmike> k'o me kiknijo?
<jelly> Mmike: sam si izasao
<dodobas> pa cak niti kad je bio python2 > python3 
<Mmike> ctrl-w u krivom prozoru!
<jelly> meni je 'vrijeme potrebno da napravim novu instalaciju i podesim sve kak ja volim' > 'vrijeme za upgrade + popravke' > 'vrijeme za restore'
<Mmike> dodobas: jeje, nesh priznat :) arch se svako malo raspadne, to je known thing, samo sto je lako popravit ako si imalo vican tome :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma nemas sto pricas ...
<jelly> s tim da... bilo koju distru je lako popravit ak si vican tome
<Mmike> dodobas: nit ti, pa te to ne sprecava :)
<Mmike> imam neku fleku na oku 
<dodobas> eh Mmike, dok ne stavis archlinux i vrtis ga min 6mj kao primarni OS ... nemamo o cemu pricati 
<Mmike> vec 2 dana
<vileni> kakva je to ruta  0.0.0.0 224.0.0.0 
<jelly> multicast
<Mmike> dodobas: nema smisla, ne zelim 3/4 vremena u prvih pol godine ucit kako da popravljam OS 
<jelly> leeloo dallas multicast
<vileni> jelly: sta nije multicast 224.0.0.0
<jelly> vileni: pa e!
<vileni> ovdje je 224 kao mask
<jelly> ah
<VjetarSaSunca> lijepo je kad uloviš želju u phoneboxu na 101
<Mmike> vileni: to je 0.0.0.0/3 :)
<jelly> vileni: daj ti output of ip r, ja ovo nist ne razumijem :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> sve ih je teže dobiti
<Mmike> Addresses in network	- 536870912
<Mmike> Network range		- 0.0.0.0 - 31.255.255.255
<Mmike> Usable range		- 0.0.0.1 - 31.255.255.254
<dodobas> Mmike: eto ... ako hoces ... ja cu staviti ubuntu na 6mj... pa cu svaki dan pisati o dogadjajima ... ti stavi archlinux ... pa da vidimo :)
<vileni> jelly: output je iz route PRINT :)
<jelly> vileni: no comment ;-)
<VjetarSaSunca> Za predsjednicu, koja je btw iz Rijeke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPXCWXsoY-0
<jelly> vileni: ili daj cijeli output pa da vidimo iz konteksta
<datase> YouTube: Let 3 - Rijecke picke - 0:03:19 - 118634 views - 266 likes / 13 dislikes
<Mmike> dodobas: na mjesec dana, 6mj mi je puno previse - plus, na archu mi ne radi juju i hrpa sranja pa onda to moram po virtualkama pa mi to komplicira, pa zato mjesec?
<dodobas> ne... 6mj ...
<Mmike> neda mi se to
<Mmike> previse izgubljenog vremena
<dodobas> mjesec dana ... je kao kad upoznas curu pa onda se kao cura i decko ... i vidite se 3 puta tjedno
<dodobas> 6mj... iskusit ces bas 3-4 PMSa ... :)
<dodobas> *bar
<vileni> jelly: ta ruta ide na vpn neki, i ima metric 1
<jelly> dodobas: i zato se ni jednom linuxasu ne da probavati druge distre
<jelly> iskusnom*
<dodobas> jelly: zelis reci da sam ja nisam iskusan, jer koketiram s drugim distrama ?
<jelly> dodobas: nije arch nesto posebno bolji, nego si ti navikao na njega i implicitno znas sta se smije radit a sta nije pametno, nit je ubuntu nesto bolji nego Mmike zna kako radit s njim i sta nije mudro radit
<jelly> iz istog razloga se meni ne da probavat nesto osim debiana
<dodobas> zato ponekad trebas 'voziti auto s volanom na desnoj strani'
<jelly> a sve je to isti kurac na kraju, treba ti hrpa znanja za svaku da ne sjebes
<jelly> mislim, mogao bi 6 mjeseci vozit arch, ali cemu?  To vrijeme mogu potrosit na nes pametnije
<jelly> ili zabavnije od istrazivanja zackoljica te druge distre
<Mmike> a ne ne
<Mmike> ubunutu nije tak
<Mmike> ubuntu - just works!
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> vileni: pa ovi thule klik-klik kostaju 3500 kuna!!
<dodobas> jelly: ja eto ponekad odem na nesto drugo.... usporedbe radi ...
<Mmike> dodobas: kolega u bivsoj firmi je presao na arch i veli da mu je stalno neki kurac potrgan, al' da mu se unity toliko gadi da mu ne pada napamet vracat se nazad, i da eto, navikao se sad na arch i da u biti nije tak los i da je super i bla :)
<Mmike> k'o sto dzeli veli - k'o meni ubuntu
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> dodobas: da, al cemu, previse su slicni.  Radije bi freebsd ili windows 10 probao nego neki linux
<jelly> od archa trosim njihov wiki, izvrstan resurs
<jelly> a ostalo, meh
<dodobas> pa mene prvo smeta sto... ne mogu u google napisat 'linux problem' nego 'ubuntu problem'
<dodobas> jer su eto odlucli da ce stavljat lokalno instalirane pakete u 'nesto-pacakges' a ne u 'site-pacakges' kao ostale distribucije...
<dodobas> pa onda moram krparit....
<dodobas> ^^ samo jedan primjer 
<dodobas> za Python
<vileni> Mmike: bolje lanci vulgaris :)
<vileni> ja ih ionako imam vec 4 godine, nisam ih ni otpakirao
<Mmike> dodobas: daj konkretno kaj si morao krparit
<Mmike> mislm, i ja moram krparit kad hocu novi ruby on rails i ina sranja
<Mmike> jbg, comes with the junk :)
<Mmike> vileni: ja imam isto te vulgaris lance, al' to je totalni ispizd za stavljanje
<Mmike> vileni: zato trazim nesto sto bih mogao lakse metnit/skinut
<dodobas> ali "- just works!" :)
<Mmike> al' nedam 3k kuna za to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kad opet budem morao... javim ti
<Mmike> dodobas: ajd
<dodobas> Mmike: a one 'mrežice' koje nisu lanci... to sam bio vidio nekoliko puta ...
<dodobas> kao obuces cijelu gumu
<Mmike> dodobas: pa to bi ja
<Mmike> al' nemrem nac 
<Mmike> ima ovja thule kufer, gledao sam videe sad, fakat je turbo jednostavno za stavit
<Mmike> al' brate kosta
<dodobas> Mmike: ma ne treba ti ... nece biti snjega vise :)
<hbogner> sta ce ga opet pojest bandic?
<dodobas> hbogner: da, i pretvorit ce ga u cistu srecu... dostupnu svima... sve ce biti super.... 
<hbogner> jeeej, jupi
<vileni> ma dobre gume i mir, osim ako planiras i dalje raditi sa sljemena :)
<Mmike> planiram kod punice na slavetic
<Mmike> sto je tamo kod svete jane
<Mmike> di su bregi
<Mmike> inace skoro svako ljeto vjezbam metat lance na auto
<Mmike> al' jedna je stvar kad meces lance u boksericama i kad se mozes razvalit po toplom asfaltu
<Mmike> a druga je kad je vani -5, puse, a auto ti je u grabi :)
<vileni> Mmike: nista, vjezbaj u boksericama na -5
<vileni> tako ces biti spreman na sve
<dodobas> Mmike: ahahahaha :)
<dodobas> e kako se zovu oni 'malovi' kad prvo sve popljuješ a onda u pomirdbenom tonu prezentiras svoje rješenje za problem ?
<dodobas> jel zna netko ?
<Mmike> O PROKLETI DL.GOOGLE.COM PA SRCA MU SPALJENOG!!!!
<Mmike> dodobas: asshole mailovi? :)
<dodobas> ah... nasao 
<dodobas> http://www.theprojectbox.us/2013/06/sandwich-feedback-8-tips-to-giving-employees-feedback/
<dodobas> sandwich method :)
<Mmike> mosh ti imat 15 SSDova, windozama treba pol sata da vide jel' ima novih updateova
<pkiller> dodobas: dobar sandwich :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jednom kad sam reko 'hide this update' kak ih unhideam?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> pise velikim njeznim slovima 'restire hidden updates'
<pkiller> Mmike: vidim boriš se :)
<Mmike> pkiller: moras, jbg :)
<jelly> Mmike: s kojeg ISPja?
<Mmike> jelly: vipnet
<pkiller> dečki dajte mi jedan savjet ili ideju... jel postoji neki usb stick od nekog hrvatskog operatora a da ima tarifu flat rate?
<rut> jaki ste mi vi support :)
<rut> na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> pkiller: ima
<Mmike> pkiller: imas od tmobileta, 10 ili 15 kuna ti je 24 sata flatrate
<Mmike> mislmi da je 10 kuna hdspa, a  15 kuna lte
<pkiller> cek .. nema mjesecno? samo dnevno?
<pkiller> ono... šema moraš poslat poruku da bi aktivirao, ili automatski skida pare
<Mmike> moras poslat poruku
<Mmike> bilo je tjedno preko ljeta, al' su to ukinuli
<Mmike> nema flat rate mjesecno, mosh za tipa 220 kuna imat tipa 20 gigi
<Mmike> i onda ti je svaka giga ekstra jos 30 kuna
<pkiller> hm... možda bi mogao to automatizirat... mislio sam u mikrotik uštekat stick... da pokrijem jedno područje di nema wifija... pa na solarno i baterije
<Mmike> pa
<pkiller> šta će ti wifi bez interneta :) jel tako? :)
<Mmike> fora je da posaljes poruku
<Mmike> onda ti ovi vrate nazad
<Mmike> onda ti moras rec 'da'
<pkiller> hm... ako bi to uspio automatizirat onda sam na konju... ako ne... onda sam ja konj
<pkiller> ;)
<pkiller> evo riješeno http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Tools/Sms
<pkiller> uuu sad mi je palo jos par stvarcica na pamet
<Mmike> doso mi obracun za struju
<Mmike> 1000 kuna
<Mmike> i rata od 550 kuna
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim
<jelly> znaci da si prosle godine u 10. mjesecu trosio gro
<vileni> dosli coinovi na naplatu :)
<Mmike> pa u biti nisam
<Mmike> pretprosle sam trosio gro
<jelly> Mmike: onda ces morati pricati s njima da promijene estimate
<Mmike> pa brijao sam da ce to automacki doc
<Mmike> pogotovo kaj sam svaki mjesec skoro javljao potrosnju
<jelly> Mmike: mda, i ja sam racunao ak svaki mjesec pisem na ocitanja.hep.hr da ce rate biti korektne
<jelly> samo sto meni i jesu :-)
<jelly> steta sto su im grafovi potrosnje po mjesecima strgani vec godinu dana, tamo se mogao vidit dobar estimate
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<beardy> .np beardy_
<datase> beardy: George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad to the Bone
<beardy> .rt beardy_ 2
<datase> beardy: George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Bad to the Bone | George Thorogood & The Destroyers - Get A Haircut
<beardy> Enjoy o/
<Mmike> ?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-15
<jelly> popravito
<jelly> .rt jellese 5
<datase> jelly: Ed Alleyne-Johnson - Orange | Mike Oldfield - Weightless | Mike Oldfield - The Bell | Mike Oldfield - Dark Island | Novi Fosili - Kljuè je ispod otiraèa
<Mmike> .rt ?
<datase> Mmike: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> imam novu opsesiju... slusanje podcasta u autu... doduse ne vozim se cesto autom... ali best use of my time :)
<obrut> dodobas: mi u autu znamo slusat povijest cetvrtkom
<obrut> super je kad ide cijela ekipa na izlet :)
<dodobas> obrut: kakvu povijest ?
<obrut> dodobas: to je emisija na sa hrvatskog radija koje daju slobodno za skinut, a obradjuju raznorazne teme, ima fakat zanimljivih prica
<vileni> to treba arhivirati pa djeci pustati prije spavanja :)
<obrut> ima i hrvatske i svjetske povijesti, al ono, ne samo neke dosadne gluposti nego i tipa o anarhizmu, pizdarijama s bliskog istoka i tak...
<obrut> dodobas: baci pogled ovdje http://radio.hrt.hr/arhiva/povijest-cetvrtkom/126/
<obrut> dodobas: s tim da to nije cijela arhiva, to su izgleda samo novije stvari
<obrut> ak trebas i starije epizode, reci :)
<dodobas> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> uh uh ... sad ce sunce :)
<SilverSpace> oce
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ti si ko cigo kaj se veseli kada pada kisa
<SilverSpace> jer nakon kise sigurno dolazi sunca
<jelly> Mmike: last.fm (scrobbling) Recent Tracks
<SilverSpace> jebo virozu tjedan dana se necu oporaviti
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa hebemu... jesmo lepo rekli... kad fukas u maksimiru ne skidaj kapu s glave 
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<jelly> imam hrpu scsi pci, pci-x hw raid kontrolera, oce to neko uzet
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: hahaha, moš u zamjenu uzet moje PCI RS232 i Centronics kartice skupa sa mrežnima
<SilverSpace> jedu mi se cevapi 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: Utrina, slastičarna Šport
<SilverSpace> u slasticarni ??
<vileni> dobri tamo, i povoljni
<vileni> lepinja mi je super, masna kako treba biti :)
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kaj citam :D
<SilverSpace> vileni: koliko povoljni :)
<vileni> Mmike: ma sto ne vjerujes
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pazi mora ti se isplatiti 'gorivo' do utrina i natrag :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: ne sjecam se, placao je netko drugi :) ali jeftinije od top mesozdernica
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ak placas cevape eto mene :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: nema cevapa za tebe :P
<obrut> osim ako nisu od seitana :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: žtrvova cu se :)
<Mmike> pa utrine i sport :)
<Mmike> tzv trovac :)
<SilverSpace> opa 
<SilverSpace> fakat bi mogli neku akciju napravit 
<SilverSpace> neke cevape skupno 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja cu uvijek podrzati istu
<SilverSpace> gledam cjenik cevapi u klagenfurtu 7.50 eura 
<SilverSpace> cca 60kn
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> kaj nitko nije za akciju osim Mmike ??
<dodobas> ja sam za akciju kad vidim sunce na nebu :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa nisam ni mislio danas :)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: koliko portova?  Imam i 32-portne RS232 ;-)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: jeedan?
<jelly> pih
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: a coax ethernet?
<jelly> toliko staro nemamo... malo sam razocaran sto hacklab kolega nece uzeti taj khm... klasicni hardver za pokazivati kak se to nekad radilo
<Mmike> super mi je kad na dedicatd database serveru nadjem apache, phpmyadmin, memcached, cuda
<jelly> usb floppy drive!
<jelly> Mmike: pa phpmyadmin je alat za export i import baza, ne?
<Mmike> yup, za ceo internet :)
<jelly> whoa, 1.4MB removable media
<Mmike> failed to initialize KVM: Device or resource busy
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> jelly: nemas nist PCI/PCI-E kontrolorchev?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto radis ?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, pokusavam pokrenit kvm dok mi radi virtualbox
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> ah... cek, sto ne mozes dva virualizatora imat aktivna ?
<rut> muffin 
<Mmike> dodobas: yok
<dodobas> e Mmike, ne znam jesi uhvatio... ali svidjet ce ti se ... http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/11/cache.html
<jelly> Mmike: pa reko sam PCI
<jelly> PCIe je skroz drukciji
<jelly> nis, ode u smece
<api984_> dan
<SilverSpace> hm medicinska marica bi mi mogla pomoci i protiv gihta :)
<obrut> ja isto mislim :)
<obrut> cemo trazit recept ?
<obrut> ali boli me doktorice, boli !!!
<SilverSpace> priupitat cemo doktoricu :)
<Mmike> jelly, mozepci
<Mmike> jelly, nisi bavio jos?
<jelly> Mmike: kolega je pobacao u kutiju za smece scsi kablove, kontrolere i jos kojesta... ak oces, dodji i uzmi cijelu kutiju pa vidi sto ti treba
<jelly> ali like danas
<Mmike> jelly, ne stignem danas nikak :(
<Mmike> jelly, jbg, baci, kaj sad
<jelly> ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je fact, ili?
<jelly> a ne znam kaj bi s tim, nemas valjda negdje scsi diskova
<Mmike> jelly, ma
<Mmike> jelly, baci! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj fact?
<Mmike> to za marihuanu i gith
<Mmike> gith
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma :)
<SilverSpace> giht je jako bolna bolest 
<Mmike> da, al' ziza nije analgetik
<Mmike> sam ti napravi da te, ajmo rec, boli kufer za to kaj te boli :) 
<SilverSpace> a neznam ulje tako ne deklariraju 
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> vise kao ljek za ozdravljenje
<SilverSpace> e sad tko bi ga znao 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to vise radi drzave da i ona od toga uzme neki kolac u svoj proracun 
<SilverSpace> tu se ogromna lova vrti 
<jelly> s/drzave/EU/;
<jelly> da drzava hoce kolac, napravila bi legalnu proizvodnju a ne legalnu prodaju lijekova koje neko drugi proizvodi
<SilverSpace> jelly: na to se i svodi 
<SilverSpace> nije samo tu prodaja u pitanju 
<jelly> pozlatile ti se rijeci :-)
<SilverSpace> eh ako ovi nasi tulipani to shvate 
<Mmike> da drzava hoce kolac, uzela bi neke letve i naostrila ih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> si vidio, SilverSpace , zvala me vladaRH na tweeter druzenje sa ankom mrak mraka
<Mmike> taritas markas
<Mmike> kak se vec zove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol ona kosor i ti 
<Mmike> mda
<Mmike> ona mi nije napeta
<Mmike> ja bi s milanovicem
<Mmike> da ga priupitam
<SilverSpace> znao sam da bi nesto pitao :)
<Mmike> 'jesu li vas tukli kad ste bili mali pa imate problem s time da morate pricat kak ste najjebeniji u svemiru, ili ima neki drugi razlog'?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ni ne trebas pitati to je sasvim msigurno da ga stari kao malog mlatio ko vola u kupusu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko neki tool koji bi pomagao syncanju firewall ruleva medj strojevima?
<SilverSpace> opet franka uciteljica nahvalila 
<SilverSpace> nazalost sljedece godine mu vise nece biti razrednica 
<vileni> nitko nije skuzio da ne postoji access_log on; u nginx
<SilverSpace> kaze uciteljica da ima na dodatnoj matematici za napredne 10 ucenika ali veli da samo Franko spada tu u napredne 
 * SilverSpace je ponosni ujak 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/lamaru-odomu-otkazuju-organi-otkriveno-da-je-bivsa-nba-zvijezda-uzimala-i-kokain--khloe-kardashian-odlucuje-hoce-li-ga-iskljuciti-s-aparata-/1438419/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes bio na cevapima ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: nece nitko ic :(
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi sad umro da pojedem cevap poslje viroze 
<SilverSpace> Nitko: o je
<SilverSpace> ova viroza i nije tak losa 
<SilverSpace> imas generalno ciscenje 
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj fali cevapima? :D
<Mmike> vileni, aj vozit
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nis 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> piva smeta uz njih
<SilverSpace> cevapi i gemist 
<SilverSpace> joj necu sad moc spavati 
<SilverSpace> nocne more 
<Vlado9A3CY> bambus :)
<SilverSpace> ne volim bambus 
<dodobas> uh... hebem vam... sutra cu morat nece cevape maznut... pa makr i one s 'pločice' s tržnice ...
<dodobas> *neke
<SilverSpace> eh tesko ce ti past :)
<jelly> danas bili cevapi u menzi
<Vlado9A3CY> navodno casa crnog vina nemre naskodit covjeku poslije dobrog jela (kao sto su cevapi) ... a poslije bas ako si zedan, popijes casu vode :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<Vlado9A3CY> crno vino navodno i ubije sve zle sastojke iz cevapa :D
<dodobas> samo ako su cevapi dobri... 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-16
<SilverSpace> aga
<dodobas> yutro
<budz0r> Di su pare!!!
<dodobas> pojeli miševi
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> sudo vim /etc/hosts
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> Hold it up to the light --- not a brain in sight!
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> Harm can come to a young lad like tha
<Mmike> wat? :)
<vileni> whatwhat
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> Mmike: nisam vidio ovo za voznju, bili mi couchsurferi
<Mmike> neat :)
<Mmike> oklen su, su jos kod vas?
<Mmike> frend je couchsurfao po rusiji s curom, veli da mu je predobro bilo
<vileni> korejac i turak iz madjarske
<vileni> studenti iz razmjene
<vileni> prije 2 tjedna bili njemci, 2 prije isto
<Mmike> <dgadomski> Mmike: I was struggling with connecting my kitchen sink this morning, looks like it works flawlessly (though my wife did not believe in my skills)
<Mmike> <dgadomski> and one of the parts had a sticker "Made in Croatia" :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> da se vidi da i mi nesto proizvodimo i izvozimo - u Poljsku :)
<Mmike> kak da velim sshju da ne pokusava sve kljuceve koje imam
<Mmike> imam ih preko 5, i sad ssh isprobava svaki i nemrem se ulogirat tamo di nemam kljuc
<dodobas> Mmike: -i ? identity ?
<Mmike> kak ce to pomoc? :)
<Mmike> ssh -o PubkeyAuthentication=no
<Mmike> to ce pomoc
<dodobas> ah... nisam skuzio :)
<Mmike> da, losa mi ova brija s puno kljuceva
<Mmike> knj
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si git-baja
<Mmike> dodobas: ak imam lokalno neki gittree di sam komitao cuda
<Mmike> jel' mogu to sve nekak puknit na remote repo?
<Mmike> dodam origin i pushnem tamo?
<dodobas> jel imas to u lokalnom branchu ?
<dodobas> git push origin lokalni_branch:remote_branch
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> to nije nikak linkano
<Mmike> brijem da ja to nemrem kak sam zamislio
<Mmike> moram mergeat pa onda pushnut
<Mmike> al' neznam kak
<Mmike> i izgubit cu history
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mogu napravit 
<Mmike> kurac
<Mmike> ne mogu
<dodobas> Mmike: kako mislis nije nikako linkano ?
<dodobas> kako si napravio lokani branch ?
<Mmike> git init :)
<dodobas> onda nemamo vise o cemu prcati :)
<Mmike> pa imamo
<Mmike> mosh rec 'ne znam'
<Mmike> ili mosh rec 'to se ne moze'
<Mmike> ili ak se moze rec kak se moze
<dodobas> pa ... sorry Mmike, zaboravljam da si tratincica :)
<dodobas> nego ... mozda mozes napraviti rebase izmedju dva repozitorija ...
<dodobas> cim ces ... transplantirati te lokalne commite na neki drugi HEAD ...
<dodobas> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2247487/how-to-rebase-one-repo-to-another
<Mmike> dodobas: da, bas to citam
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> drj_cro: !
<Mmike> drj_cro: jel' pada kisa? :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: zapravo u 3tjedna 1dan je padala 2-3puta po 20min
<drj_cro> ostalo je suncano/oblacno
<Mmike> :) si ti siguran da si u irskoj? :)
<drj_cro> jesam.samo sa ponio ljepo vrijeme iz HR vamo
<drj_cro> a vama poslo kisurinu :)
<drj_cro> bar tako mi zena kaze :)
<vileni> nama su rekli da najvise po ljeti pada tamo
<vileni> naravno, tada smo i bili tamo :)
<Mmike> ja sam bio u skotskoj pred par godina
<Mmike> i sjedimo u nekoj birtiji
<Mmike> sunce/oblaci
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> bijelih oblaka hrpa, rastrkanih
<Mmike> al' suncano
<Mmike> i ja reko, lijepo vrijeme
<Mmike> a veli frend koji zivi gore hrpu vremena
<Mmike> kao, da, fakat
<Mmike> vec preko 10 sati ne pada kisa!
<Mmike> veli lik, ovo nisam vidio od kad sam dosao tu :D
<obrut> ja kad sam isao u Irsku sam ciljao peti mjesec zbog manje prosjecne kolicine padalina :) i fakat, koliko se sjecam, tih tjedan dana nije padala :)
<vileni> mi smo zbog godisnjih isli pocetkom 8. mjeseca, nikad hladnije ljeto nisam dozivio
<vileni> jedan dan je bilo 14 stupnjeva
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> samo nebo zna kad ce kisa stat 
<Mmike> dodobas: vidi ovo
<Mmike> dodobas: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-openstack-pythonapis/
<Mmike> dodobas: skrolaj dolje do Figure1
<Mmike> jel' znas mozda sto je to?
<Mmike> lik je otvorio zagradu i dobio je help za add_floating_ip metodu
<dodobas> Mmike: to je 'The bpython automatic help display.
<dodobas> bpython je alternativna 'ljuska' za python
<dodobas> slicno kao i 'ipython'
<dodobas> doduse ... meni bpython ne radi bas s 'pdbpp' pa ga ne koristim ...
<dodobas> a i pycharm ima to sve ... :)
<dodobas> http://bpython-interpreter.org/
<Mmike> aaaaa
<Mmike> bpython
<Mmike> thnx!!
<Mmike> dodobas: pa ovaj bpython je mrak!
<Mmike> mr-ak!
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/-fiat-toro-snagator-pokazao-lice/849636.aspx
<vileni> ide tko uskoro u zemlje sa dostupnim google store?
<Mmike> max_connections = 10000
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to te ja pitam!
<vileni> samo
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> kaj naprvis kad mysql kaze 'no more connection slots'
<Mmike> increasas
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> zkaaj to nemre bit beskonacno?
<Mmike> pa kaj cu inkrisat to 500000000000000000000000000000000000000000?
<vileni> pa, mozda ne moze podnijeti vise
<vileni> moras imati resura za to
<jelly> kakva to aplikacija treba 10k veza na bazu
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> admin debil
<Mmike> povecava stalno
<Mmike> ima webservere slozene tak da mogu podnjet trilijardu konekcija
<Mmike> pa nezna kak bi ovo popravio
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww2eVDFDFIc dat stereo separation
<datase> YouTube: Glider Rider - ZX Spectrum - 0:04:26 - 2609 views - 29 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> imam slusalice, s jedne strane samo bubnjevi, s druge samo arpeggio 
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<Mmike> http://img.memecdn.com/trust-me-im-an-engineer_o_697607.webp
<weshmashian> i tak
<weshmashian> Mmike: zvucis ko da si se vratil k nama :)
<Mmike> jelda? :))))))))))))))
<weshmashian> Mmike: speaking of which - http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/270065/Database-administrator-mf/ :)
<Mmike> :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj da se prijavim? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a kaj cekas?! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: :) mislim da bi to bilo vrlo neoozbiljno :)
<Mmike> melita: kaj nije taj internet stabilniji u toj americi?
 * Mmike kad ima videoconferencing, najvise bedova ima ekipa iz SADa :)
<rut> ubuntu-hr kakav ste vi to support ? a
<Mmike> rut: los :)
<Mmike> rut: al' s dobrim namjerama!
<rut> u to ne sumnjam . 
<Mmike> rut: kaj ne radi?
<rut> a sad radi .. nije radilo 
<Mmike> kul :)
<rut> zasto su bile potrebne izmjene u dovecot pam fajlu da to radi .. meni sad zanima
<Mmike> rut: imas diff?" ili neki kufer di se moze vidjet kak je bilo prije (kad nije radilo) i kak je sad (kad radi) ?
<rut> cek
<rut> http://pastebin.com/xcczyCrv
<dodobas> Mmike: da ... meni nije radio s pdbpp, kao sto prije rekoh... pa se vratih na standardni interpreter
<Mmike> dodobas: a pudb, nisi to nikad?
<Mmike> kak mrzim te pip ovo pip ono drekove
<Mmike> instaliras
<dodobas> a znam... nisam bas nesto koristio... pdbpp mi je bio dovoljan
<Mmike> i nikad ne updateiras
<dodobas> pip install --update ?
<Mmike> da, kak cesto to radis?
<dodobas> obicno nakon svakog 'releasea'
<Mmike> plus, ako si forsao verziju pri instalaciji, dal' ce --update to potrgati?
<dodobas> :) ne ogu se sjetiti
<dodobas> mogu probat
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> pdbpp ne treba ncrurses, it seems
<dodobas> --upgrade :)
<dodobas> da... prepise verziju...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> srajne :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kako ide ona pjesma 'ja pinam da ne zaboravim' ... verziju paketa u requirements.txt :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> uglavnom, pip je super za virtualenv
<Mmike> na stroju najcesce ne zelim imat pipana sranja
<Mmike> a pogotovo mi je super kad neki django drek ima 1029341324 sranja koja s pipom dovuce
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> dobar jutar
<dodobas> Mmike: nema Django, nego njihova aplikacija na Djangu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: petak je :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> nisam stigo :(
<Mmike> (al' znam o cem pricas!)
<dodobas> svejedno... petak je :) 
<dodobas> i sunce ...
<dodobas> Mmike: sherao sam na instagram ... view iz novog ureda ...
<dodobas> sunce je 
<Mmike> kak se ti ono zoves tamo?
<dodobas> spicepek
<Mmike> dodobas: ooo, novi ofis?
<Mmike> dodobas: pkak pdi?
<Mmike> malo vise igranja s filtrovima :)
<dodobas> ma kakvi filtri ...
<Mmike> instagram filtri
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0IssEqFRR--?m=
<dodobas> ima mjesta... ali je internet u banani ... dok ne spoje nesto
<Mmike> dodobas: kol'ko para/prostora?
<SilverSpace> uh koliko vlage vani 
<dodobas> Mmike: a klasika 14€ po kv ... mislim nekih 90kv ... sve ukljuceno osim interneta
<Mmike> dodobas, pa fino to
<Mmike> dodobas, koliko vas ima?
<dodobas> 4-5
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> siri se firma :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: zakaj bi bilo neozbiljno?
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa neb' bio prvi koji se vraca :)
<Mmike> ovaj sieve je super
<Mmike> sam kaj nema korisnog alata za manageniranje
<dodobas> RH kupio ansible... http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/15/source-red-hat-is-buying-ansible-for-more-than-100m/
<budz0r> dodobas: di su pare?
<dodobas> budz0r: pojeli miševi ... sorkač
<SilverSpace> budz0r: reci samo di su 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' mogu iz pycharma pokretat make?
<Mmike> imam za ove charmove make targete koji rade neke djidje
<Mmike> jedan medj njima je lint
<Mmike> koji poktjreat pylint
<Mmike> i onda mi ispise fino di je sranje
<Mmike> i onda u eklipsi klikklik i odem tamo
<dodobas> Mmike: pa mozes pokrenut python skriptu koja ima subprocess ?
<dodobas> cek da vidim ima li kakav plugin za shell
<dodobas> hmm, kao ima bashsupport ... ali nemam ga u pluginovima...
<dodobas> znam da ima konzola... na kojoj mozes tjerat sto hoces
<api984_> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-17
<jelly> Mmike: jesi probao onaj wrk
<Mmike> jelly, wrk?
<dodobas> Mmike: http load tester ...
<dodobas> linkao sam neki dan
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nisam
<dodobas> Mmike: radis danas?
<Mmike> ne bih trebao :)
<dodobas> ah... jedan od onih dana :)
<dodobas> poslao si zenu na velesajam? sad je ona Ambienta
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> moram sad s detetom u pet centar
<Mmike> gledat
<Mmike> zivotinje :)
<dodobas> Mmike: petcentar, jel to neki moderni ZOO? :D
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nemas zivotinju :)
<Mmike> http://www.pet-centar.hr/
<dodobas> imam... Mmike  imam ... i znam sto je pet-centar ... nego :)
<Mmike> nesh sam spotrgal
<Mmike> zadnja 2 tjedna keepassx passphrase fulam jedno 10 puta
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> eh znam da sam nesto vidio ...
<dodobas> https://raymontag.github.io/keepassc/ ... My main focus has switched to reimplement this project in Rust as it allows me to realize my vision of a secure password manager which is not possible with Python.
<dodobas> https://github.com/raymontag/rust-keepass
<Mmike> hm
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> LOG:  duration: 0.622 ms  statement: select 1 from res_groups_users_rel where uid=1 and gid IN (select res_id from ir_model_data where module='base' and name='group_extended')
<Mmike> LOG:  duration: 0.343 ms  statement: select 1 from res_groups_users_rel where uid=1 and gid IN (select res_id from ir_model_data where module='base' and name='group_multi_company')
<Mmike> LOG:  duration: 0.363 ms  statement: select 1 from res_groups_users_rel where uid=1 and gid IN (select res_id from ir_model_data where module='base' and name='group_multi_company')
<Mmike> LOG:  duration: 0.245 ms  statement: select 1 from res_groups_users_rel where uid=1 and gid IN (select res_id from ir_model_data where module='base' and name='group_extended')
<Mmike> kako radi openerp
<Mmike> ovih kverija ima oko 250k unutar 15ak minuta rada s openerpom (jedan fakin korisnik!)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-17
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> aka
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Sjedim kod doktora i cekam da mi daju papire - u cekaonu dosla zena - od nekud. Prica neki zagorsko-medjimurski, al' opaku varijantu.
<Mmike> Nist ju ne razumijem (na telefon prica s nekim)
<Mmike> http://jalopnik.com/how-the-1-500-hp-koenigsegg-regera-hits-248-mph-without-1689181377
<Mmike> rimac prodaje baterije i elektriku koenigseggu!
<Mmike> nit vise, nit manje!
<Mmike> idem drugom doktoru
<vileni> Mmike: pa to je malo stara vijest :)
<BotaniCar> Drugs are bad, kids ! :) http://i.imgur.com/ozCixTI.jpg mkay ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si rekao da trosite roundcube. Da li ste ikad imali problem da korisnik ne vidi slike mbedane u tijelo maila ? Ako da, kak' ste rijesili ? Hvala !
<Mmike> mbedane
<Vlado9A> msiovo msiono
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/cw8dN.gif
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak jesmo, rijesilo se prije nego je doslo do mene 
<BotaniCar> Thx
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel se vidi nesto umjesto slike?
<BotaniCar> Ruzicasta kocka
<jelly> onda je nes drugo, kod nas je bila siva kockica :-)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahah , do tell :)
<jelly> > [kolega] je podesio MIME postavke tako da bi sada korisniku trebalo raditi.
<jelly> je sve korisno sto pise u ticketu, bojim se
<BotaniCar> Da, gledao sam taj kvacl da roundcube "sredi" majmtajpove ali se nisam odvazio dirati. Probam, javim! 
<jelly> nb, ne pise da li su mime postavke u okruglokocki, u phpu, u apacheju...
<BotaniCar> :) Ima kuglokocka svoje, pa cu to drndat', ostalo ne stvara probleme pa ne diram 
<ivoks> eh moji iskonovci
<BotaniCar> jelly: majmuniranje s majmanjem na roundcubetu nije pomoglo, idem dalje :) 
<Mmike> vileni, pa svejedno lijepa je :D
<vileni> Mmike: tko sta?
<vileni> a vijest
<vileni> da
<vileni> ako se ne varam auto uopce nema brzine, nego do 40kmh ima struju, kasnije ima dovoljno momenta da pogura do nekih 400kmh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dolazis u Dubravu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jok, dolazi mi tcom danas optiku instalirat
<Mmike> zaboravio 
<Mmike> sutra?
<Mmike> a?
<vileni> Mmike: novi burgeri u gradu
<vileni> http://www.fbifood.com/
<BotaniCar> http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-ibm-dell-emc-we-can-make-servers-that-are-10-times-faster/ # ovo izgleda .. kompleksno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze svaki dan :) tak dezuram sa netjakom :)
<Mmike> kul :D
<Mmike> kaj je netjaku?
<SilverSpace> ide skolu 
<SilverSpace> nije bolestan samo kaj ga tu preko prometne ceste moram prepeljat i poslje pecivo donest kad idem po njega
<SilverSpace> odosmo sad van kad je ljepo vrijeme obecao ujo za petice nagradu pa sad morm ispuniti
<jelly> za peticu dobije... kiflu
<SilverSpace> eh da je samo to :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti imas signal?
<Mmike> dodobas, ti isto?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> aplikaciju?
<Mmike> jelly, i?>
<Mmike> jelly, msgo sam te upravo :D
<Mmike> ja sam to pred jedno pol godine stavio i zicao ljude da ovoono
<Mmike> nitko to nije tijo imat :D
<Mmike> samo wacap :D
<jelly> da, al sad je fb kupijo whatsapp
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> meni nikad vacap nije bio napet
<Mmike> telegram mi je ok
<Mmike> iako mu je security upitan
<Mmike> al' sam za secure brije i tako ssh+ytalk koristio
<jelly> nemam te u signalu
<jelly> nemam te ni u mobitelu, mozda zato
<jelly> import sa s4mini pol toga nije importao
<Mmike> jelly, imas, samo moras kliknut na 'new message'
<Mmike> mob nema popis
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio da te imam kad sam chrome plugin instalirao
<jelly> mh?
<jelly> imam ukupno troje ljudi u signalu, trecina od toga sam ja
<jelly> i nemam nikoga sa tvojim prezimenom, niti sam dobio poruku
<jelly> aha, morao sam pritisnuti refresh
<Mmike> jelly, sms si mi poslao
<Mmike> nije doslo na signal
<Mmike> a i sad gledam, ovo kaj sam ja tebi slao, ima samo jednu kvacicu
<Mmike> znaci da nisi dobio
<Mmike> jelly, 0916.*32 ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> te 091 je firma portala na HT kad nas je kupilo, prije nego je postojao koncept portanja broja
<rut_> 6000
<BotaniCar> imaS ODGOVOR NA MSG, U MSGU, RUT
<BotaniCar> O, radi mi caps
<BotaniCar> kak se zove ova hamburgerana kod mene na eadnickoj ? Submarine ? 
<rut_> ??
<BotaniCar> rut_: za trunking
<rut_> nevidim nista
<rut_> ma napisi tu .. jel znas min broj portova za trunking kod pro kurve ?
<rut_> jel 2 ili moze 1 ... 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da
<vileni> submarine bbq
<BotaniCar> vileni: zakaj imaju tak' grozne FB recenzije ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: sto kazu?
<BotaniCar> "dugo smo cekali" "hrana zagorena" "osoblje k'o mutavo" "nisu mi htjeli spremiti za uutra, samo za van" 
<BotaniCar> Dalje nisam  citao
<vileni> nisam imao takvih problema
<BotaniCar> ma, i mrle ih hvali ( izem cijene ) , zato bi i riskirao
<vileni> jednom smo cekali duze da nam uzmu naruzdbu bez nekog ocitog razloga i to je to
<vileni> ja riskiram jednom tjedno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ak ides jest burgere a nisi me zvao onda cu ti slijedeci put stavit kozje mlijeko u rakiju!
<Mmike> submarine bbq je skroz ok burger
<Mmike> malo skup, al' kaj sad
<Mmike> svi su ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dogovaram s kolegicom radni gablec. Mili, jelo s tobom je uzitak, dze bi to is'o sjebat'
<Mmike> S KOLEGICOM?!
<Mmike> SA KOLEGINICOM?!?!?!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ajmo/ajte sutra, a? :D
<Mmike> danas nemrem
<Mmike> moram po deteb
<BotaniCar> Da je kolegica malo zgodnija i malo manje sisata, zvao bi i tebe :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za sutra i dogovaram :) 
<Mmike> pa ajmo onda svi skup kao ja doso a? :D
<BotaniCar> Al necu te upoznavat' s njom ;=)
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> sam mi daj da se sednem s vama
<Mmike> ja sve sam obavim :D
<BotaniCar> Osim kaj je kolegica, i kcer je direktorice :) Let's not mix and mach :)
<jelly> upoznaj MENE :>
<BotaniCar> Odjebi, zovem Tihanu ! 
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> mmajk je svoje vec obavio
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije, posij'o je samo jedno :)
<BotaniCar> Mali mozak trazi bar dvoje 
<ivoks> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/223736-clever-hack-creates-the-first-128gb-1-44-inch-floppy-drive
 * ivoks je dobio ponudu za optiku
<obrut> nove naocale ?
<hbogner> ivoks, \o/ 
<BotaniCar> vileni / Mmike , pa dze jelovnik skrivaju ? 
<ivoks> nije jeftino :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ionako nemas puno toga na jelovniku
<vileni> dobijes jedan karton A2 velicine rekao bih
<vileni> 5 vrsta hamburgera, 3 vrste krumpirica, nesto deserta i rebarca
<obrut> danas sam bio u nekom hillybilly burger restoranu tu u Ljubljani, odma sam se vas sjetio :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: jel stignem i narudzbu i klopu odradit' unutar 30 minuta, ili moram extendat LV^Hpauzu za gablec ?
<BotaniCar> Milsim da sam ovo vec pitao .. 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja uspijem za 35min to ako je sve ok
<vileni> s tim da imam 6 min pjesice do tamo
<BotaniCar> Relativno mi je blizu i jedem s direktoricinom kceri pa i nije neki bed, pitam da si znam posel poslozit' 
<obrut> ovaj unity je fakat braindamaged, nije ni cudno da ga odma micem i stavljam nesto podnosljivije
<BotaniCar> do tell more
<obrut> sad sam isao kao potrosit par minuta u tome i dobio slom zivaca
<BotaniCar> Sigurno si htio nesto nemoguce, poput ikone na desktopu za nesto :)
<obrut> resizeat prozor na s desne strane :P
<obrut> gle, skuzio kako... naime, moras kursor dovesti jedno 20-30 pixela desnije od prozora
<BotaniCar> Da da da, to sam vec zaboravio, znaci nisam ni lud ni razrok :)
<obrut> onako, dosta intuitivno... :)
<jelly> na 16.04 radi normalno
<obrut> meni je ovo na 16.04 :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je proradilo normalno kad sam graficku zamijenio (hint hint, nudge nudge)
<obrut> ma cim updateam sistem (friska instalacija) odmah failbackam na gnome :)
<jelly> nastranu sto mi taj skriven-po-defaultu scrollbar ide na zivac, i ako SLUCAJNO aplikacija ima dva vertikalna skrolbara, kao npr. hexchat/xchat, sve se strga
<jelly> obrut: _na_ Gnome?
<jelly> sa zla na gore :-)
<obrut> onaj gnome-session-failback :P
<obrut> gnome2 like sucelje koje mi je koliko toliko prihvatljivo... kod xfce-a mi smeta neintegracija nekih stvari (iako ga koristim na nekim kompovima i na laptopu), a icewm je jebiga, pre-ne-integriran, njega koristim samo na nekim specijalnim kantama
<obrut> ostalo mi nije interesatno :)
<BotaniCar> Nekad mi dodje da centos stavim na desktop, a onda se sjetim zadnjeg pokusaja i velim si da je Unity super :)
<jelly> mozda je 7 bas ok!
<obrut> BotaniCar: centos je sasma ok ak nemas potrebe za friskijim softwareom :)
<obrut> ja imam kolegu koji u firmi ima centos za workstation, sistemas je, nema potreba za egzoticnijim i novijim softverom i sasma mu je ok
<ivoks> obrut: problem sa resizeom je samo sa desne strane, jel?
<ivoks> naime, sirina pixela u kojima treba uhvatiti prozor je cak i veca nego na drugim suceljima, ali ljudi imaju problem samo sa desnom stranom. sto je zbog scrolla
<ivoks> i to se da iskljuciti
<obrut> na rubu nista i kak fakat odmaknes od ruba se kursor promijeni u "resize cursor"
<obrut> a ja kreten pokusavam "uvatit" liniju ruba i pizdim
<ivoks> samo s desne strane
<obrut> s desne i odozdola :)
<ivoks> inace, teme su css, pa se to sve da customizirati
<ivoks> aha, ako imas horizontalni scroll
<obrut> al upravo instaliravam drugi DE pa ono, necu jos dugo ;)
<ivoks> za to inace trebas 6 copy-paste linija u .config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css
<Hrki> Mmike: http://imgur.com/a/YjZAF ovako ti izgleda PDF>DXF convert na inkscape-u i mogu ti rec da je bolji nego AnyDWG koji se placa ;)
<Hrki> evo bas isprobano
<ivoks> a joj, mikronisu
<ivoks> zatrazim ih ponudu
<ivoks> i lik mi posalje ponudu koja je skuplja nego da sve narucim putem web shopa
<ivoks> dakle, ako sve platim unaprijed, direktno na njihov racun, placam 600kn vise nego li da im platim pouzecem
<ivoks> wtf?
<ivoks> i 600kn skuplje nego li da platim kreditnom karticom
<jelly> ha gle, utrosilo se sati na slaganje ponude
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali ja necu kupiti preko te ponude
<ivoks> nego putem web shopa
<ivoks> a sales se upravo ucinio nepotrebnim :)
<ivoks> sam sebe
<jelly> cim si rekao "mikronis" pomirio si se sa blesavom marzom
<Hrki> hmm, kad smo kod apsurda, recimo imamo 2 osobe, A i B, oba imaju 10 000€ i odlucili su ga stavit na sigurno, osoba A ga stavi u ladicu osoba B u banku, zakaj osoba B mora placati porez kad on ispada filantrop jer je svoje pare dao banci na koristenje
<Hrki> znaci posudis svoju lovu i onda placas porez, a ako ih zakopas nikom nist
<ivoks> placas porez na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> ne na oroceni novac, vec na kamate
<jelly> banka ti da mozda 2% kamata.  Madrac da 0%
<Hrki> jebeno, znaci i ono sitna kaj mi banka da mora se drzava mjesat ?
<ivoks> na zalost, nasa drzava se ne mijesa u to dovoljno
<jelly> da, da tih 2% drzava ce uzet
<ivoks> porez na takve stvari nije visok kao u drugim zemljama
<ivoks> kod nas se imovina ne smatra vrijednom
<ivoks> pa drzava nabija visoke poreze na dohodak
<ivoks> sto tebe cini skupljim radnikom od rumunja
<ivoks> a u ovako globalnom trizstu to ti znaci samo jedno - biti ces nezaposlen
<Hrki> ok ajmo ovak, ja kupim i platim porez za kucu od 100 000€
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo da drzava ne oporezuje radnike (a time i rad), vec imovinu
<Hrki> a ti si 100 000€ spizdio na cigarete
<Hrki> i sad, zakaj bi ja moro placati porez za kucu naknadno
<ivoks> kud si bas cigarete nasao :)
<Hrki> kad sam ga vec platil kod kupnje
<Hrki> ma moze i na sliku :)
<ivoks> onaj tko spizdi 100k eura na cigarete, spidzio je 75k eura na porez
<Hrki> svejedno
<ivoks> porez nije represivna mjera
<ivoks> on je i poticajna mjera
<ivoks> ako si platio kucu 100k eura i u njoj ne zivis, nego ti je to vikendica
<ivoks> onda si trajno (pazi, trajno) uzeo tu zemlju i onemogucio gospodarske aktivnosti na toj zemlji
<ivoks> to je luksuz
<ivoks> i luksuz se placa
<ivoks> ali ako koristis tu kucu za gospodarske aktivnosti, npr, rentanje apartmana
<ivoks> onda neces ni osjetiti porez
<ivoks> isto ti je i sa neobradjenom zemljom
<ivoks> ako imas zemlju, koju ne obradjujes, ti direktno smanjujes gospodarski potencijal drustva
<Hrki> a daj mi reci, pa ima puno drzavne zemlje koja trune, kaj onda sami sebe kaznjacaju?
<ivoks> sto je ok, ako ces to namiriti drugacije
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao da je drzava bez grijeha
<ivoks> ti si pitao za porez
<Hrki> dobro ovo za dodatnu nekretninu kuzim, ali ovi pricaju da bi bas svaku nekretninu oporezivali
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> odnosno, ona u kojoj zivis bi vjerojatno bila simbolicno
<ivoks> sto bi potpisao odmah ako bi to znacilo manji porez na dohodak
<ivoks> jer onda bi mogao zaposliti vise ljudi
<ivoks> ili postojecima dati vece place
<ivoks> i na kraju, sam bi vise zaradio
<ivoks> ne smijes izolirano gledati porez na nekretnine
<ivoks> to dolazi u sklopu vise mjera
<ivoks> iliti, popularno zvano, reforme
<ivoks> moj glas ce uvijek imati oni koji ce provesti reformu koja ce oporezivati imovinu, a ne rad
<ivoks> i tu je apsurd hrvatske politike
<ivoks> jer takvu reformu bi ocekivao od lijeve opcije
<Hrki> dobro to nebum ni komentiral
<ivoks> a ne desne
<ivoks> kod nas postoji lijeva opcija (HDZ) i izgubljeni (SDP)
<Hrki> ja bi reko zatucani (hdz) i nesposobni /sdp)
<ivoks> svi su oni zatucani
<ivoks> jer ih bira zatucan narod
<Hrki> tj. ljudi su krivi koji glasaju za njih i puse te fore :D
<ivoks> misliti kako je SDP samo nesposoban je opasno
<ivoks> linic nije uopce nesposoban
<ivoks> znao je tocno sto radi i sto ce napraviti
<Hrki> pa daj vidi ove hdz-ove ministe iz karamarkove vlade
<Hrki> pa nema ni jedan normalan, ali majke mi...
<ivoks> meni su svi oni vise-manje nenormalni
<Hrki> jer narod zeli bajke
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> tako da...
<Hrki> daj mi reci tko bi glaso za mene da kazem da bi odjebo 100 000ljudi iz drzavne sluzbe koji su visak? :D
<ivoks> vlast koju narod ne trpi, vjerojatno je dobra
<ivoks> ja ne znam koliko ih je visak, ali kroz posao vidim da drzava nije uredjena
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> koji bog imamo zdravstvenu, osobnu i vozacku?
<ivoks> samo zato da imas tri paralelna sustava
<ivoks> i time 3x vise ljudi nego treba
<ivoks> to sve moze biti jedna kartica
<obrut> meni je malo glupo da ja placam poreze na pizdarije na koje sam vec naplaco poreza
<obrut> jedva cekam poreze na zrak
<ivoks> a gle
<Hrki> pa da
<ivoks> najbolje bi bilo da nema poreza
<ivoks> kaj ne
<Hrki> primjer gruntovnice i katastra
<Hrki> wtf?? :D
<ivoks> drzava bi brala novce sa grane i sve super
<Hrki> jedan za zemlju, a drugi za objekt na zemlji
<Hrki> lol
<jelly> ne, "nema poreza" radi sam kad imas idealne ljude :-)
<ivoks> kako cemo financirati policiju, zdravstvo?
<ivoks> itd?
<Hrki> ma trebaju porezi
<Hrki> ali recimo amer zna di mu ide porez :D
<ivoks> pa je
<Hrki> a ja znam da placam nesposbne
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> to je tocno
<ivoks> ali amerika nije nastala u 30 godina
<ivoks> i oni su prolazili kroz ovo
<ivoks> i njemacka
<ivoks> i italija
<ivoks> i svi
<ivoks> a mi, jebiga, malo kaskamo :)
<obrut> ne kazem ja da ne treba imat poreze, nego da mi je malo glupo da platim pun kua poreza za nesto, a onda poslije opet placam poreze na to isto pod drugom forom
<ivoks> ja kazem da je bolje tako nego li porez na placu
<Hrki> e to je isto smijesno , porez na porez na poret ;)
<ivoks> zamisli da ti je porez na dohodak 0%
<ivoks> i da placas svake godine duplo veci porez na kucu, auto, sto vec
<Hrki> ivoks: ja to vidim jedino plus za privatnike 
<obrut> a da ne pricam da ne zelim da mi se za poreze grade fontane i pizdarije dok na cesti strahujem za vlastiti zivot
<Hrki> jer mene samo neto zanima kad dobim placu
<ivoks> Hrki: zato jer ne gledas dovoljno daleko
<Hrki> moguce
<ivoks> kada bi porez na tvoju placu bio 0%
<ivoks> onda bi privatnik mogao zaposliti 2x vise ljudi
<ivoks> vidi sto su rumunji napravili
<ivoks> upravo to
<ivoks> 0% porez na dohodak za one koji rade u ITu
<ivoks> i bam
<ivoks> nase firme se sele tamo
<ivoks> da ne govorimo o stranima
<ivoks> jer mogu vise napraviti
<ivoks> jer se mogu brze razvijati
<ivoks> a mi?
<ivoks> mi kaznjavamo radnike
<ivoks> sa 40%
<ivoks> gotovo svi koji rade u IT-u ulaze u 40%, najvisi porezni razred
<ivoks> u Njemackoj za to moras zaraditi milijone
<ivoks> kod nas bas i ne
<Hrki> slazem se sa svime
<ivoks> razvijati IT industriju u Hrvatskoj je skuplje nego li bilo gdje drugdje
<ivoks> kod nas se isplate samo primarna zaminanja
<Hrki> a zakaj je tak veliki razred ?
<Hrki> tj. koju placu moras imati za te razrede? :D
<ivoks> mislim da 40% ide na 80.000kn godisnje i vise
<Hrki> znam da mi jedan poslovđa rekel da je dobil ta 12. mjesec sa masu prekovremenih, bozicnica i sl oko 24 000kn placu :)
<ivoks> morao bi provjeriti
<jelly> 6 kilji neto
<ivoks> da
<Hrki> dobro to je bilo u prosloj firmi i dok je bilo dobro doba XD
<ivoks> pazi, 6000 eura
<jelly> mozda 7
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> kuna
<ivoks> znaci, ni 1000 eura
<ivoks> a to je vise-manje prosjecna placa u IT firmama
<ivoks> znaci, drzava te destimulira da das vecu placu
<ivoks> drzava te eksplicitno stimulir da im das minimalac i snadjes se na ruke
<ivoks> jer je tako bolje i radniku i poslodavcu
<ivoks> RH nema jasnu poreznu politiku
<ivoks> jer ima poreznu politiku radi poreza
<ivoks> a ne radi toga da razvija oredjene grane industrije
<ivoks> porez nabijes onima koje ne zelis vidjeti vise
<ivoks> a olabavis ga onima koje zelis da se razvijaju
<Hrki> ma jasno je, samo ti je najlakse uzet pare masi
<ivoks> a place u IT-u su velike i kupovna moc IT-ovaca je velika
<ivoks> ja bi zaradjivao duplo vise, da si ukinem sve hrvatske klijente, dam otkaz svim radnicima i preselim se u rumunjsku
<ivoks> duplo vise
<ivoks> halo.
<ivoks> i sad, mozes me nazvati zatucanim, ali ja volim ovu zemlju (ne drzavu toliko) i ne zelim otici
<ivoks> sto mozda i nije razumno
<ivoks> ali shvacam sve one koji odu
<Hrki> zakaj ne, domoljub si na dobar nacin :D
<Hrki> pa to je nest slicno i meni, zakaj bi otisel u nemacku kad treba čobane ovdje educirat ;D
<Hrki> bolje da ja njih jebem, nego da mene švabo i uhodani sistemi di nemoš ni prdnut bez zastoja
<Hrki> bokte, neki dan sjeo do mene u busu, radi kao programer u banci za 4000kn
<Hrki> wtf...
<Hrki> pa covek si bar misli da banke dobro placaju, mos mislit...
<ivoks> dobije on jos i na ruke
<ivoks> jer te drzava tjera na to
<Hrki> pa je, ali opet, programer u banci za takvu sicu
<Hrki> pa meni tolko cistacica zarađuje...
<ivoks> dobije on jos 3000kn na ruke
<ivoks> samo ti to nije rekao
<Hrki> nadam se mada sumnjam, nije mi bas zvucal snalazljiv, iz slavonije je dosao za boljim zivotom u zg... mada sud vara
<Hrki> evo ja se nekad zapitam dal vrijedim te pare, dok on za nekih 6500kn mora platit 10 000 - poslodavac
<Hrki> tak da kuzim ja i njih
<Hrki> samo jebiga, svi kukaju da nemaju pare, pa si onda jedan gazda napravi doslovno zoloski vrt ala pablo eskobar 
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> znas li ti koliko ima privatnih firmi u hrvatskoj?
<Hrki> iskreno nemam pojima, jel ima bar 200 000? :D
<ivoks> mislim da ima i vise od toga
<ivoks> 315000
<ivoks> svaka od tih firmi ima vlasnika
<ivoks> za koliko njih si cuo da ne isplacuju placu ili da si grade zoo ili stajaznam
<ivoks> za njih 1000?
<ivoks> 100?
<ivoks> 10?
<ivoks> 100000?
<jelly> koliko od njih serijski otvara d.o.o., ne placa racune nikome, zatvori i ode u opcinu dalje isto to?
<ivoks> nemoj citati novine koji od jednog kretena naprave histeriju da su svi isti
<ivoks> http://www.dzs.hr/Hrv_Eng/publication/2015/11-01-01_04_2015.htm
<ivoks> aktivnih je 190000
<Hrki> ma sve pet, nekaj slicno dok glupi turist u amsterdamu se napljuga i onda hoda po dalekovodu pa kazu da je vutra zlo :)
<Hrki> ali daj mi reci jel fer da kod nas kad kupis zemlju nisi vlasnik nafte ak ju ispod nađeš :D
<Hrki> ivoks: kolke su prosjecne IT place u Hrvata?
<Mmike> obrut, probaj MATE
<Mmike> obrut, sad je to official dista, ubuntumate
<Mmike> izgleda k'o gnome2 i skroz je ok
<jelly> Hrki: vel moj-posao.net > Prosječna plaća u kategoriji IT, telekomunikacije iznosi 6.747,2 kuna 
<Hrki> jelly: fino
<jelly> samo sto je vjerojatno gornja polovica u zg i okolici gdje su troskovi zivota visoki (ili se na commute gubi 2 sata dnevno)
<Mmike> ova logitechova CX-270 je skroz ok
<SilverSpace> uh
<vileni> Mmike: cx-270?
<Mmike> c270, sorry
<Mmike> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/hd-webcam-c270
<vileni> nisam bio siguran jel pricas o tipkovnici
<vileni> :)
<vileni> imam i ja takvu, neznam jel 270 ili 170
<Mmike> imam i 170
<Mmike> al' ta je osjetno losija
<Mmike> ova je onak, skrozo k
<Mmike> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       20%     52059         1953521001
<Mmike> ivoks, jedan disk crkava u serveroshu - ocemo probat jos jednom upgrade diskova napravit? :) sam, jebiga, sad nemam vise diskova, moramo kupit nove. Mozemo pol/pol ti i ja, zicat ostale donacije i onda to zajest! :D
<vileni> hm, zasto mi google now prikazuje neki let koji nije moj
<Mmike> I bios flashat treba da se moze 6 diskova stavit unutra 
<Mmike> vileni, kud letis?
<vileni> Mmike: po google now od amsterdama do hong konga
<vileni> nije da se bih se bunio ali nisam se ni spakirao
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj ces u hongkongu?
<vileni> pa neznam
<vileni> google now si misli da letim
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> vileni, dadada, to je i meni pokazao kad sam to isao googlat :D
<vileni> Mmike: neznam sta sam guglao da me posalje u HK :)
<obrut> Mmike: prije ovog failbacka sam koristio mate, ali tad je stao razvoj toga i nije izgledalo da ce imati sretnu buducnost
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-18
<Mmike> obrut, ma, razvija se to, razvija. 
<Mmike> obrut, a kaki ti je fallback?
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> vileni, djesi, momak :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' jedemo danas?
<Mmike> vileni, osh ti svratit isto?
<vileni> Mmike: zavisi u koje je vrijeme
<vileni> i da li pada kisa
<Mmike> previse varijabli :D
<vileni> a ovisi i o poslu naravno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko sati i jel mozes ti to sve unutar 30 minuta ? 
<BotaniCar> ( dobro jutro svima ) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s600x600/14642105_10210831039241721_3589452706559967915_n.jpg?oh=33fc9e2fc1d89a61b7a2338e562fb0ab&oe=58688263
<BotaniCar> NSFW ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mogu, moram samo u 13 bit na servisu, pa bi mi u 12 bila ideala  (moze i prije, ne znam kad gablate)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam 30 minuta da se najedem, pa mi je samo bitno da kazes kad i da to zaista i bude tad
<SilverSpace> http://vojnapovijest.vecernji.hr/porinut-novi-najveci-i-najnapredniji-razarac-americke-mornarice-zumwalt-1121780
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne dodes u dubravu :)
<BotaniCar> Šetaju Mujo i Haso New Yorkom i vide mrtvu ženu u kontejneru. Na to će Mujo Hasi: "Vidiš Haso šta ti je standard, pojebeš i baciš".
<obrut> Mmike: sasma ok radi, nemam neki dojam da nisam na gnome2
<SilverSpace> bome je ruzan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> http://38.media.tumblr.com/0bab0fae04e0789e28be54c1cfd5b4e4/tumblr_mm6de3jLlw1qbfpq9o2_250.gif
<BotaniCar> Da sam zena, tak bi :)
<SilverSpace> 'Prije nego što je Božo Petrov bio u Mostu i gradonačelnik Metkovića bio je član Hrasta, spominjala se njegova bliskost s određenim katoličkim udrugama. Ono što brine je što je takva osoba političar', izjavila je  Mirela Holy.
<obrut> BotaniCar: da si zena, podao bih se u istoj sekundi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: opet?
<ivoks> oept disk krepava?
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> pa kakvi su to diskovi jebo ih
<BotaniCar> Optereceni ! 
<ivoks> ma jesu drek
<ivoks> ovaj put ja kupujem diskove
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj to disk na serveru 
<ivoks> ma ne krepava samo jedan
<ivoks> svi krepavaju
<ivoks> jesam rekao nikad vise nista od samsunga kupiti
<BotaniCar> Osim SSDa
<ivoks> bio kod njih, radio s njima, ti ljudi ne znaju sta rade
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i veš mašine evo radi već 10 godina :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: suglasan sam, moja je na 7-oj 
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> heat je takvo smece
<ivoks> openstack heat
<ivoks> ti mater, tko god bazira svoj posao na njemu nek odmah pocne traziti novi posao
<BotaniCar> Smijes biti konkretniji ?
<ivoks> znas kaj je heat?
<BotaniCar> orkestrator, u grubo
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> tek sad vidim koliko je svjetlosnih godina juju ispred toga
<ivoks> dakle, velis heatu da deploya stack
<ivoks> i on to napravi, uzme 10 VMa, IP adrese, itd
<ivoks> velis mu da obrise stack
<ivoks> i ako nesto od toga faila, iz nekog razloga, cijeli stack ode u DELETE_FAILED
<ivoks> a tvojih 10 VMa sa svim tim IP adresama i diskovima se uredno vrti
<ivoks> ne mozes ih releasat
<ivoks> ne mozes nis
<BotaniCar> I kaj, onda resursi vise nisu ni u "available" poolu , niti dostupni korisniku ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Digresija: kaj i juju ima autoscaling, kao heat ?
<ivoks> nema, jer juju niti ne zeli imati tu ulogu
<ivoks> juju modelira i izvrsava
<ivoks> a skaliranje je biznis odluka, a ne orkestrator odluka
<BotaniCar> Kak to da ih onda ides usporedjivati, nemres ih staviti kilu-za-kilu jednog pored drugog?! Otvori bug i ne zivciraj se :) 
<ivoks> postoji bug
<ivoks> koji je oznacen kao won't fix
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Kak ?! Sjebe resurse, a oni ne bo to popravili ? :D
<ivoks> velim da je govno
<BotaniCar> *ne bi
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - opet?
<Mmike> ivoks, od kad smo kupili diskove nije crko nit jedan, nit je imao errora nit ista
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je prvi da crkava, nakon 5 godina
<Mmike> tak da
<SilverSpace> ne kužim zašto bi neko doma u stanu držao psa
<Mmike> ne seri :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ne?
<Mmike> ivoks, telkoi imaju neki svoj drek koji ovisi o heatu - oni sranja unutar openstacka deployaju s heatom
<Mmike> i mosh se jebat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: umirem kad dodem kod nekog tko ima psa i gledam sto prije da odem van iz tog stana
<Mmike> btw, heat bar ne obrise sebe, k'o juju, kad se nemre spojit na bazu :) (ok, taj bug je popravljen, al' opet... :D )
<Mmike> SilverSpace, teski problemi tebe muce :)
<Mmike> obrut, mene iritira, recimo, kaj sat nemrem u cosak postaviti, neg mora bit na sredini :)
<Mmike> doduse, to je bilo davno, mozda su ti popravili sad
<Mmike> al' MATE tak super radi da nemam potrebu opce gledati kaj drugo ima
<Mmike> pogotovo sad kad je to dio ubuntua
<vileni> SilverSpace: alergican si na pse?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pes nije za stan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, reci onda kad?
 * Mmike je imao doma psa dok isti nije uginuo
<Mmike> tj, dok nije uspavana jer je dobila 55 tumora 
<Mmike> jedini bed s cuckom doma je da ga moras setati, 2-3 puta dnevno (ovisi kak je velik pas)
<Mmike> i kad pada kisa i kad je cica zima
<Mmike> macke ne moras :)
<Mmike> cistis im drek jednom dnevno :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: nemam pojma muka mi dode kad imam dlaka oko sebe
<Mmike> mah, cucki opce ne pustaju dlake :)
<Mmike> ali macke
<Mmike> eeee :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moj netjak je nacrtao u vrticu puza tema je bila da svatko svojeg kucnog ljubimca nacrta a ako ga nema kaj bi hzio 
<SilverSpace> i onda ga teta pitala a zasto puz
<SilverSpace> odgovor mu bio zato da ne mora trcati za njim
<SilverSpace> poslje toga su ga sve tete u nrticu znale
<hbogner> Mmike, jel stigla optika?
<Mmike> hbogner, je, zica je ispod stola ;)
<Mmike> jedino me nisu spojili
<Mmike> jer u CRMu pise da je nalog 'canceled'
<hbogner> huh?
<Mmike> a taj nalog blokira drugi nalog
<Mmike> i sad nemogu nist :)
<Mmike> dok netko iz 'supporta' to ne popravi'
<Mmike> danas/sutra veli lik
<SilverSpace> tcom :)
<Mmike> do kraja tjedna svakako
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> mislim, ja sam ih sjebo malo
<Mmike> jer sam prvo narucio na firmu
<Mmike> onda sam za 2 tjedna skuzio da se vjerojatno selim, pa sam otkazao na firmu i uzeo kao privatna osoba
<Mmike> (jer na firmu moram platiti 600kn+PDV instalaciju, a kao privatna samo 70kn)
<Mmike> i tu se desio zajeb nekako ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, koliko ce tebe optika na kraju kostati?
<SilverSpace> ja imam optiku u zgradi i ipak sam ostao na zici tj, kablu 
<hbogner> Mmike, zovi support opet dok ne rjese :D
<hbogner> vjerojatno neko samo treba kvaicu negdje stavit/maknut
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<SilverSpace> jer mi optika skuplja i ne dobim nis brze nek sad hocu u trebam 
<hbogner> Mmike, jer mu ntetraba 200/100 kao tebi :P
<SilverSpace> 30 mi brzina na kablu 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, Mmike je vise zainteresiran za upload brzinu
<hbogner> a optika nudi veci upload
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da znam 
<SilverSpace> ponekad to mi fali ali bas rijetko 
<hbogner> ja na bnetu imam 120/15, sad nakon sto su popravili smetnje
<hbogner> bial promotivan akcija pa sam uzeo, za cijenu 30/7 :D
<SilverSpace> Download: 85.30 Mbit/s
<BotaniCar> Ako netko trosi veracrypt, auditalo ih: https://ostif.org/the-veracrypt-audit-results/
<SilverSpace> jos mi uvijek nisu smanjili brzinu 
<hbogner> tj 30/5
<SilverSpace> promotivnu
<SilverSpace> Upload: 0.96 Mbit/s
<BotaniCar> Mmike: reci kad, svejedno mi je, samo se drz' sata. Predlazem 12h 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, 12:00 sharp it is then!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prodjem do tebe prije kad odem od knjigovodje
<Mmike> samo moram vidjet dal' cu stic jer imam na poslu neku pizdarijicu
<Mmike> pa ak ne onda sutra
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nema frke :)
<SilverSpace> znam da si uvijek u zurbi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ces ti kupovat onu "matias quiet" kliketusu ? Mozda bi i ja 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mogucno
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enV--XgcUtY
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Dragojević - Prva ljubav - 0:03:15 - 230 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako se mogucno pretvori u "da"; sjet' me se, pa se izdogovorimo da uzmes 2x
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naturalmente
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti bi isto wireless?
<Mmike> bed su mi jedino tipke sa strelicam
<Mmike> al' brijem da je to lako navikljivo
<Mmike> u biti mi pase tanki enter
<Mmike> samo se treba naviknut ruke malo nize drzati na tastaturi
<BotaniCar> Meni je tanki enter mukica, ali samo zato kaj ne pazim 
<ivoks> Mmike: ja jako dobro znam sto telkoi rade
<ivoks> i nece jos dugo biti na heatu
<ivoks> optika? puno
<ivoks> cijela jedna mjesecna placa :/
<Mmike> pun kufer previse
<Mmike> nista, unajmi ured nekud drugud :)
<Mmike> a ovo sa heatom - pozlatile ti se rjeci
<ivoks> ma u biti...
<ivoks> rastegnut ce se na dvije godine
<Mmike> ivoks, onda, ocemo diskove? WD Redovi, 900 kuna je jedan 3TBtni, to je vise nego dovoljno (4 komada u raidu10), i jos 2 SSDja od 60 gigi (250 kuna svaki), i vozi. Jedino treba flashat bios. Ili jellyja zicat da nam da neki svoj rack-mountable koji je skupio putem ;)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ovi nasi su fakat napravili Ministarstvo Demografije?!
<jelly> Mmike: ovi svi primaju 2.5" diskove (sas ili sata)
<jelly> mozda ima koja 320-tka koja prima 4 x 3.5"
<Mmike> 2 sasa za OS, 4 sate za mirror (iako mislim da je ostanak na ivoksovom serveru jeftinija varijanta)
<Mmike> btw, za ministarstvo - procitao sam prvo 'ministarstvo demagogije'
<jelly> Mmike: 3TB 2.5" ce doci malo vise od 900kn komad, bojim se, a i treba vidit dal stanu ti 15mm debeli
<ivoks> nemam vremena sad pricati, sastanci
<Mmike> tipkaj, brate ;D
<jelly> ak ih opce ima za kupiti kod nas
<jelly> wd online vise ne radi shipping u .hr, wtf
<ivoks> mirka: koji se tebi najvise svidja? :)
<ivoks> mirka: http://10282-presscdn-0-22.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/front-final.jpg
<ivoks> da vidimo...
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja bi ovog drugog odveo na rucak i stipkao :) 
<BotaniCar> ( drugog s lijeva, jel ) 
<ivoks> svaki od njih se odnosi na ideal muskog tijela kroz povijest
<ivoks> From left to right: 1870s ideal, 1930s ideal, 1960s ideal, 1980s ideal, 1990s ideal
<ivoks> http://lammily.com/magazine/male-body-ideals-through-time/
<ivoks> ne pitaj kak sam dosao do te stranice :D
<mirka> ivoks, prekrasni su. tesko da bi se odlučila :'D
<BotaniCar> mirka: ne mozes odabrati vise od jednog, i nije lijepo, ostavi drugima nesto da se igraju ! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesmo podme odna?
<Mmike> podne onda
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ne stignem do djubravu danas :(
<BotaniCar> Mmike: can't wait ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, gut!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ide i kolegica/sefica-kcer? :)
 * BotaniCar brusi zub(e)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kao sto sam rekao, nemam vas namjeru upoznavati dok se mala ne pokaze kao diskretna :)
<Mmike> ali
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ne zelim se postavljati u situaciju da moramo paziti kaj pricamo samo zato da imamo sise za stolom :) 
<BotaniCar> *jos jedne sise
<BotaniCar> Da ne uvrijedim Tvoje 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ti se nemres kontrolirat pa onda
<Mmike> nema rakije
<Mmike> ok :)
<BotaniCar> Da, to isto ! 
<obrut> i tak.. radi se na "servo", parallel browser engine... tako da ak firefox predje na njega da mi umjesto jednog corea pojede sve coreove na kompu da sve postane neupotrebljivo :P
<BotaniCar> budes slozio shortcut tak da mu dodijeli i prihvatljiv "nice" value
<hbogner> o bem ti amazon i bezswapne servere
<hbogner> kswapd0 mi zdere sav cpu
<vileni> hbogner: pa napravi mu swap
<hbogner> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=222223
<vileni> hbogner: i ako ti kswapd0 zdere cpu znaci da imas i drugih problema mozda :)
<hbogner> a mozda je bug
<vileni> napravi mu file swap
<hbogner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1518457
<hbogner> vileni, mislis da bi swapfile pomogao kod ovog kswapd0 problema?
<vileni> hbogner: pa probaj :)
<vileni> napravis 512mb
<vileni> pa vidis
<hbogner> budem probao
<Mmike> obrut, servo?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja krecem
<obrut> Mmike: nesto sam gledo za Rust pa su spomenuli da u njemu rade neki browser engine... koji kao zna iskoristiti multicore/cpu strojeve... sto me odmah podsjeti koliko mi resursa zdere firefox i samo cekam kad ce mi neki browser zajasiti na sve coreove da mi sistem postane skroz neupotrebljiv
<BotaniCar> JUHUUUUUUUUUUU
<BotaniCar> Fakat sam gladan 
<Mmike> obrut, chrome! :) al ako ctrl-klikas na linkove onda ne ode na novu koru
<dodobas> putar
<hbogner> da, ndaravno swappines je 60 na strojevima bez swapa
<hbogner> bravo amazon
<hbogner> Mmike, ti si ono nesto pricao da nije preporucljivo stavljati swappines na 0 ?
<vileni> ovisno o kernelu
<vileni> stavi na 1
<jelly> hbogner: pa, tak je nebitno na koliko je ak swapa nema, ne?
<hbogner> jelly, je, stavljeno na 0, nemre bit gore nego 60 bez swapa :D
<jelly> ali zasto bi uopce dirao, ak nema swapa?
<ivoks> jelly: kolika je cijena optike kod vas? ono 20/20 npr
<ivoks> mbps
<obrut> sto se nudi tak mala brzina na optici ? :)
<hbogner> najmanje sto sam vidio da od optike ima je 50/10
<ivoks> Cijene paketa tijekom aktualne jesenske akcije kreću se već od 189,15 kuna, koliko iznosi solo internet u paketu „Fiber 80“ brzine 80/40 Mbps.
<rut> za firme moze i manja :)
<rut> al to mozda samo u OS :)
<BotaniCar> kod mene nema optike taman da se prezivas Todoric 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, s Mmikeom se najbolje jede (gdje kvaliteta jela nema veze s ukupnom ocjenom ) :)
<rut> evo iskon i u OS daje optiku u stanove
<rut> je exper. al ide
<BotaniCar> rut: daj povucite nesto do Sesveta :)
<jelly> rut: moze manja tamo gdje mora manja tj. ne ide veca ;-)
<rut> eh .. pa pitaj tamo muffin ..
<rut> ili nemaju love za vise .. 
<rut> a danas bitno da je klijent i potpis na ugovoru 
<vileni> BotaniCar: kakav ti je bio?
<vileni> hamburgeer, ne Mmike 
<rut> jbt . narucio switch iz DE .. ide dpd-om i sad gledam tracking zavrsio iz berlina u nekoj "selendri" .. i napomena krivo sortirano .. 
<rut> bog te pitaj kad ce doci 
<BotaniCar> vileni: Mmike je bio standardno dobar, malo manje pricljiv no inace. hamburgeri su meh ( nit' sam se prejeo, nit' sam otkrio neki novi okus).
<Vlado9A> mani u Sesvetama je glavni adut (kada me netko nazove i nudi mi isp usluge) pitanje: a možete li mi povući optički kabel od centrale do kuće? :D
<Vlado9A> *meni
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A: ti i j cemo optiku u Sesvetama vidjeti tek kad naocale kupimo :)
<Vlado9A> hm BotaniCar ... po tome onda ja već imam optiku :)
<BotaniCar> Nikad zadovoljan :) 
<Vlado9A> trebali bi nam uvesti optiku čim prije, da nas ne pogodi novo tajno oružje... kineski, ruski ili sjevernokorejski elektromagnetski impuls :)
<Mmike> blje
<jelly> Vlado9A: prije sunčani 
<Vlado9A> jelly: meni je ipak najvjerojatnoje markovo polje :D
<Vlado9A> *najvjerojatnije
<Vlado9A> (zeza me optika) :D
<jelly> prije će bit bager EMP nego rusi
<Vlado9A> pol sela veli da je tak, a pol da nije :D
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/esporteinterativo/videos/10155901637168504/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
 * Vlado9A $ mv Vlado9A ~/
<ivoks> Mmike: koji disk krepava?
<Mmike> sdd
<Mmike> ivoks: smartctl -a /dev/sdd
<Mmike> zadnji test (prvi u listi) sam sinoc potjerao 
<Mmike> i javlja neke read errore
<ivoks> pa ni sda nije bajan
<Mmike> ono sve iznad izignoriraj, to se desilo pred 2-3 godine kad je bio bed s kablom neustekanim
<Mmike> je, sda je ok
<Mmike> nema errora
<Mmike> velim, ono gore izignoriraj, to je staro sranje ne do diska nego do kablova/ustekavanja
<ivoks> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       20%     52059         1953521001
<ivoks> nda
<jelly> Mmike: koliki diskovi vam trebaju, mozda imam doma neke 1TB koje ne koristim
<Mmike> al' ak idemo na to ja bih: 1) kupio 4 3TB diska za raid10 (jer je raid5 ocajno spor), 2) kupio 2 SSDja za OS na raid0, 3) flashao bios na serveru tak da moze 6 diskova primit (jer zadnji put kad smo probali tijo je samo 5, poslije sam nasao da treba bios upgradeirat)
<Mmike> ivoks: da, to je taj
<jelly> Mmike: raid 10 ce isto biti ocajno spor
<jelly> samo mrvu manje
<Mmike> jelly: nit blizu
<Mmike> bit ce za red velicine brzi
<jelly> jedino ak imas totalno sugavi raid kontroler
<Mmike> raid5 za svako pisanje mora raditi citanje
<jelly> ili md
<Mmike> i to je smrt za performanse
<Mmike> a raid10 je stripeani mirror, to leti
<jelly> ne za svako, samo za manje od stripea
<Mmike> naravno, radi10 na 20 diskova radi brze nego raid10 na 4 diska :)
<ivoks> a kaj velis da...
<jelly> dobro si rekao, radi10 :-)
<ivoks> ukinemo hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> jelly: za svako, jer mora parity promijeniti
<Mmike> radi10
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, o tebi ovisi
<jelly> Mmike: ne mora nista citat
<Mmike> ja nebi
<Mmike> jelly: mora!
<ivoks> jer imas svoje pornice tamo
<jelly> ak imas full stripe za zapisat, ne mora
<ivoks> taj server je 6g star
<Mmike> ivoks: ma jok, samo traktor tom. al' nit to vise nemam :)
<Mmike> jelly: mora
<jelly> ne mora
<Mmike> mora, mora
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> puj pike
<Mmike> ivoks: radi ok taj server, samo treba diskove upgradeirat. 
<ivoks>      *-firmware
<Mmike> ja jos imam ladicu za SSDove 
<ivoks>           date: 04/07/2008
<Mmike> samo kaj vise nemam one SSDove
<jelly> kaeto, supermicro?  neki desktop?
<ivoks>     product: PowerEdge T300 ()
<Mmike> ivoks: vidi, tvoj server, ti si veza tamo, ak ti se vise neda drkat, neda ti se
<Mmike> ak ti se da, reci, pa da kupimo diskove po pola
<ivoks> pa ja nis ni ne radim
<jelly> aha, jednaka krama kao ovi moji :-)
<ivoks> to sve budz0r_ 
<Mmike> pa onda daj da kupimo diskove i idemo poslozit to 
<Mmike> ma, budz0r_ 
<Mmike> sad bi reko nesh al mi je drag decko :)
<jelly> kaj ima od memorije, DDR?  DDR2?
<Mmike> moram ic po dete, i moram doktoru za oko
<Mmike> ne vidim na lijevo oko, mutno mi je sve
<ivoks> deder2
<ivoks> 6GB
<jelly> da, to je isto godiste ko prolianti G5
<ivoks> ja bi se dao okladiti da su ti diskovi vec krepavali
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> ti bi htio to :)
<Mmike> jer bi onda ispalo da si bio u pravi u da su samsunzi ili segate ili kaj je vec unutra - smece :)
<Mmike> al' radili su 5 godina bez bedova :)
<Mmike> k'o sto meni doma WDjevi rade bez bedova, i to greenovi
<Mmike> ugl, ivoks
<ivoks> Mmike
<Mmike> vidi kaj bi, kupimo diskove, i preinstaliramo stroj
<jelly> 5 godina je super za consumer diskove
<ivoks> pa greenove smo imali unutra
<Mmike> nismo, nikad
<ivoks> i onda ih zamijenili prije 2 godine
<Mmike> ne :)
<jelly> steta sto vise nema samsung spinpoint f1
<Mmike> ovo su diskovi koje imamo od pocetka
<Mmike> ti si htio segateove, a ja sam kupio samsunge
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<BotaniCar> Decki, vama ozbiljno treba novi hobi :) 
 * jelly za doma kupio svaki drukciji, malo samsung malo seagate malo wd -- namjerno
<Mmike> jelly: tak sam i ja dugo radio, kao, manja sansa da crknu istovremeno
<jelly> jer i je
<Mmike> samsung HD103SI:
<Mmike> 1TB
<Mmike> tmo smo kupili na udrugu
<Mmike> ti su diskovi bili u onoj staroj kutiji koju je hbogner busio
<Mmike> jelly: ja vec 4 godie imao WDjeve 2TB, sad presao na 3TB - greenovi, jedan purple i jedan red
<Mmike> 7 komada imam
<ivoks> HD103SI?
<ivoks>  5400 RPM 32MB Cache 
<jelly> Mmike: i to nis ne znaci, jer je odabrati neku seriju diskova igra na srecu
<ivoks> Average rating: 1.5
<Mmike> u biti, nije
<Mmike> al' dobro
<ivoks> od 10
<Mmike> meni doma rade ok :)
<ivoks> http://www.hdsentinel.com/storageinfo_details.php?lang=en&model=SAMSUNG%20HD103SI
<jelly> je ak pocnu krepavati nakon 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> je, zato nam i rade 5 godina, zato kaj imaju rating 1.5 :)
<hbogner> sta ja busio?
<hbogner> aha, ona modifikacija za bolje hladjenje?
<ivoks> http://datacent.com/datarecovery/hdd/samsung/HD103SI+1TB
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> na seagate.com
<ivoks> https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/support-content/documentation/samsung/tech-specs/eco_greenf2.pdf
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> kompliciras s nebitnim stvarima
<Mmike> mozemo kupit 4 razlicita diska
<Mmike> WD Green, Red, Black i jednu tvoju voljenu Segatu
<Mmike> pa da vidimo koji ce prvi crch :)
<Mmike> idem
<ivoks> green
<Mmike> javi ak si se odlucio
<Mmike> ja sam na moru slijedeci tjedan
<Mmike> onda sam opet u zg
<Mmike> onda idem na maltu
<Mmike> pise da ides i ti :)
<ivoks> a da, idem
<ivoks> ne da mi se
<ivoks> tam
<ivoks> u taj vapnenac
<jelly> kaj fali malti
<BotaniCar> Ovo , ovo mi treba doma: https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14446224_1848221462079174_306429520486273068_n.jpg?oh=c30dd9d4bceb1c41cf284c461b813603&oe=5890CFC1
<hbogner> BotaniCar, kaj imas vatrenu stolicu :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da je takva trebala bit kod Mmike poslije onih ljutih papricica :) 
<jelly> jooj, danas me podsjetilo da sam jucer vege pizzu sa ekstra tabascom i feferonima
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vip nudi 120mbit/s preko 4G
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> 5g ce ubiti optiku :)
<ivoks>  the most important 5G infrastructure performance requirements are a latency below 5 ms, support for device densities of up to 100 devices/m2
<ivoks> http://www.huawei.com/minisite/5g/en/defining-5g.html
<Vlado9A> Koji peh... dobijem na poklon (samo ako mi paše) ganc novi (klasični) hdd WD 2TB za netbook... i ne paše mi, ne mogu ga staviti deblji je za duplo
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš :)
<jelly> "klasični" ?
<jelly> 9.5mm ?
<jelly> 5G nece ubit nista, ako evropska komisija i dalje drzava ne normiraju flat rate
<Vlado9A> jelly: da, hdd... ne ssd... to sam mislio :)
<Vlado9A> ima ga sigurno 15mm u visini :)
<jelly> onda nije za laptop
<Vlado9A> očito... ali htio sam probati :)
<jelly> al vjerojatno ide u server koji hoće 2.5" 
<Vlado9A> konektori su okay, ali mi po visini ne pašu za najmanje 5mm :)
<jelly> Vlado9A: koji je točno model i di ga ima za kupit?
<Vlado9A> eh... morao bih ga opet raspakirati... i ne znam gdje ga ima za kupiti, ja sam ga dobio na poklon ako mi paše, a obzirom da mi ne paše, vratiti ću ga... kolegi s posla
<Vlado9A> samo tren da pogledam točan model
<jelly> nisi slikao? :-
<jelly> >
<Vlado9A> ne :)
<Vlado9A> WD Scorpio 2000GB
<Vlado9A> 2.0TB
<Vlado9A> WD20NPVX
<jelly> tnx
<jelly> aha, wd green serija
<Vlado9A> e da... 5V 0.75A :)
<Vlado9A> moj stari Toshiba hdd 25oGB je 1A :)
<Vlado9A> žao mi je ko pesu kaj mi ne stane u netbook :)
<Vlado9A> sada ću umjesto ovoga od 2TB dobiti ssd 64GB ... ali dobro, poklonjenom konju se ne gleda u zube :)
<jelly> os mijenjat za... uh, 320GB 7200rpm hdd, ili 120GB SSD ;-)
<jelly> i jedan i drugi stari i koristeni :-)
<Vlado9A> jelly: ako se mkožeš strpiti jedan dan da se dogovorim prvo s kolegom s posla... mislim da je njegov ssd potpuno novi
<Vlado9A> budemo se čuli sutra kroz dan u nekom trenutku ako ćeš biti tu...
<Vlado9A> može tako?
<jelly> eh, bolje uzmi novi nego nepoznati a veci :-)
<jelly> moze
<Vlado9A> okay :)
<jelly> bas gledam, najveci 9.5mm 2.5" sata je izgleda i dalje 2TB, seagate ima 3 i 4TB 15mm
<Hrki> koristo jos tko newse ?
<jelly> pretpostavi da je odgovor "da" i pitaj pravo pitanje
<obrut> Hrki: citam ja redovito, tu i tamo napisem nesto
<Hrki> koji program koristis ?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-19
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro ...
<Vlado9A> jelly: vratio sam onaj 2TB hdd i dobio sam novi ssd... istina ne tako velikog kapaciteta, ali biti će okay
<Vlado9A> tako da je to to.
<hbogner> fora: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-TkQ7KZcbI&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Retro PC build! My 1995 IBM Aptiva PC gets a nice upgrade. 486 to Skylake i7 6700k! - 0:19:27 - 397295 views - 7987 likes / 145 dislikes
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> croatia airlines, zagreb-zadar, 45€
<ivoks> 45min
<obrut> al kad uracunas vrijeme za doci na aerodrom, pa pizdarije na aerodromu pa ovo ono, brze dodjes autom :)
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> ja sam SA gold, pa na aerodrom mogu doci 10min prije leta
<ivoks> autoput do zadra je 100+kn
<ivoks> gorivo je oko 150kn
<obrut> al ajd, s ovom novom cestom sto su napravili se dodje brze nego prije kad zaglavis kod buzina samo tako
<ivoks> no, problem je sto ja moram odvesti vozilo iz zadra do zagreba
<ivoks> pa su mi opcije bus ili avion
<ivoks> ne i auto
<ivoks> inace bi vozio
<obrut> onda bolje avion nego bus :)
<obrut> ja se godinama nisam vozio u busu i dogodilo se eto dam u zadnja dva mjeseca dva puta morao, pa jebote, ili su se busevi smanjili ili sam se ja toliko povecao (a nisam), unutra fakat nema mjesta za sjedit normalno
<ivoks> nisu se busevi smanjili :)
<ivoks> to se meni nekad cini i za avione
<obrut> mislim da sam se jednostavno razmazio :P
<ivoks> a onda skinem 5-6kg i odjednom se avioni povecaju
<ivoks> No
<ivoks> 1
<ivoks> 1.1.
<ivoks> 1.2.
<ivoks> 1.3.
<ivoks> Opis
<ivoks> .ROLþLQD Tarifa Iznos
<ivoks> 1 92,00 92,00
<ivoks> 174,00
<ivoks> 5,00
<ivoks> 66,50
<ivoks> 8312302108220, ZAG-ZAD, KARAMATIC ANTE MR
<ivoks> Aerodromska pristojba
<ivoks> 1DNQDGD]DFLYLOQL]UDþQLSURPHW0,
<ivoks> PDV
<ivoks> sorkač!
<hbogner> obrut, ja busom dvaput dnevno, kaj mislis kak je meni u busu :(
<vileni> hbogner: sta iz KA ides busom na posao?
<hbogner> vileni, da
<vileni> nije ti vlak jeftiniji?
<hbogner> i nije bas
<hbogner> karnet mi je 25kuna po karti
<vileni> a i bus te ostavi nesto blize poslu? :)
<hbogner> i ostavi me na autobusnom kologvoru i onda pjesice po radnickoj, a vlak povratna je oko ~50kn i onda jos od zeljeznickog do radnicke
<vileni> hbogner: a mjesecnu nemas? :)
<hbogner> vileni, ne, mjesecna je samo za jednog autoprijevoznika, a ja imam karnete za vise autoprijevoznika, pa imam vise linija na biranje
<hbogner> i neke dane ostanem radit od doma, pa ne putujem tad
<hrvojem> vileni, jesi ti na kraju polozio AWS? gdje se to uopce polaze kod nas?
<vileni> hrvojem: jesam, i nema kod nas
<vileni> bili smo u mariboru
<vileni> dakle ima slovenija, bosna, srbija, madjarska
<vileni> mi nemamo
<Vlado9A> jelly: si vidio poruku Å¡to sam ti ovdje ostavio ujutro odmah iza 7h?
<SilverSpace> pih
<BotaniCar> Izjeo sam dvije one gotove konzum salate za rucak :) Nelose, nelose. 
<BotaniCar> Je da sam mogao pozamasnu kolicinu mesine dobit' za te pare
<BotaniCar> Al .. sad si mogu cijele godne govoriti da nekad i salatu pojedem
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoWhKMIBNCs
<ivoks> masala
<datase> YouTube: Police Van rams protesters outside US Embassy Manila - 0:01:16 - 58 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Da da, svi bi se zajebavali s policijom, a kad krene zajebancija, trce :)
<BotaniCar> Dze su im molotovljevi ?
<jelly> Vlado9A: da, sve 5
<vileni> kad guglas pola sata da bi na kraju jedan rekao "remove trailing slash"
<jelly> samo pola sata, uspjeh!
<vileni> jelly: i to :)
<BotaniCar> bas gledam, ako guglas samo pol' sata, to je znak da si vec znao rjesenje :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nakon 10min gledanja konfiguracije sam razmisljao jel mu znaci taj trailing slash sto, ali iz nekog razloga nisam probao
<jelly> ako trailing slash nešto bitno, ili imaš rsync u igri ili developera treba tuć
<vileni> nije rsync, s njim se znam nositi :)
<vileni> endpoint za elasticsearch na awsu
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> novi stan, max brzina interneta - 10Mbit
<Mmike> https://github.com/rqlite/rqlite
<Mmike> A-ha!
<BotaniCar> Svidja mi se "handling errors" 
<BotaniCar> I onda dodjem do "in-memory database" dijela 
<Mmike> meni se svidja raft
<BotaniCar> Da, ova koncenzus spika je opasna
<BotaniCar> E, a kak to dela kad imas paran broj servera koji se ne mogu dogovorit' ?
<BotaniCar> Znam da je kornrkejz
<vileni> Mmike: kako novi stan, jesi uzeo vec ili gledas
<Mmike> gledam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemas paran broj servera
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislio sam na trenutak kad nam treba kvorum, a poispadali nam svi osim parnog broja servera
<BotaniCar> I ne slazu se, kaj sad ? 
<Mmike> znaci, imas ih 5, i jedan crkne
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> imas ih 5
<Mmike> kvorum su 3
<Mmike> mogu ti dva crc
<BotaniCar> Jos gore, imam ih 5 i crknu 3. 
<Mmike> kad crkne treci - aj bok
<Mmike> ova dva stanu
<Mmike> to je k'o kad imas 3 i crknu ti 2
<BotaniCar> Mislim na bas sjebat sjeb, koliko sam shvatio defaultna akcija je da zanijeme - bolje korisniku ne davati podatke nego mu davati krive podatke.
<jelly> tako i treba
<BotaniCar> Pitam da li je zaista tako, vjerujem da tako treba
<Mmike> pa da, stanu
<BotaniCar> ACK
<Mmike> mislim, ovisi o implementaciji
<Mmike> percona stane
<Mmike> nemres nit SELECT 1
<Mmike> mongo ti da readonly pristup, ak velis rs.slaveOk()
<Mmike> al' nema pisanja
<Mmike> jer, izgubio si kvorum
<Mmike> a baza nije partition tolerant
<Mmike> (nit jedna nije, koliko god cassandra srala o tome)
<jelly> storage virtualizacija isto stane, valjda, nismo nikad probali :-)
<BotaniCar> lol
<obrut> ovisi koja, neke stanu i za manje pizdarije :)
<jelly> svc
<jelly> also stretched cluster od svc-a isto zahtijeva trecu lokaciju kao kvorum
<jelly> valjda sam rekao vec X puta, taj san volume controller je tak dobra tehnologija i tak lose marketana i prodana
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, a super: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZrntE3vNe8
<datase> YouTube: Lemmy Kilmister - Stand By Me - 0:03:09 - 2886841 views - 17479 likes / 211 dislikes
<Mmike> U petak imam optiku
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> U subotu imam optiku
<Mmike> wee wee, wooka wee
<jelly> HaTe?
<BotaniCar> Napokon ces imati pristojan upload, to bi ja tak' rad' :(
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<jelly> jos kad spuste cijene
<Mmike> jelly, 200/100 me dodje 280 kuna mjesecno, bez ugovorne obveze
<jelly> i koliko jednokratno za router/pocetnu instalaciju?
<obrut> jelly: a kace spustit cijene ? :P
<jelly> to je pitanje za 5000 kuna
<obrut> sva ona graja koja se digla nedavno oko cijena nije bila vezana uz cijene za krajnje korisnike nego cijene troskova postavljanja infrastrukture za providere... koje, koliko dobro poznajemo, da im troskovi i padnu na pola, sumnjam da bi smanjili cijenu za korisnike :P
<obrut> a ovi "moji" su izgleda, to sam neki dan skuzio, promijenili sve oko adsl usluge... postoji samo jedan paket, a za 10 kuna vise dobis max brzinu koju ti linija podnese
<obrut> samo ne znam, zasto ja jos uvijek placam stari, sporiji paket, za cijenu vecu odo ovog novog jednog
<obrut> s tim da je sporiji u navodnicima
<Mmike> jelly, 70 kuna
<jelly> to je super
<Mmike> yup, to je izvrsno
<jelly> obrut: zato sto je isp djubre
<obrut> je
<jelly> cekaju da krenes odlaziti da ti ponude nesto povoljnije, umjesto da zadrze korisnika
<jelly> ne kuzim tu logiku
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' nemam drugog tu
<Mmike> nadao sam se da ce amis ovo ono
<Mmike> i onda dodje vipnet i ujebe
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/jSdZu
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlW2KEmpdTE&feature=player_embedded
<datase> YouTube: Internet TV Hrvatskoga sabora - 0:00:00 - 122583 views - no likes / no dislikes
<obrut> koliko vidim, ima dosta praznih stolica u ovom saboru
<jelly> svima da im p.... m........
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> 2016 je pred zalaskom
<jelly> osim zivom zidu :-)
<ivoks> 5G se obecava jos krajem ovog desetljeca
<ivoks> a onda vise necemo imati zice
<jelly> živce*
<ivoks> jedini ISPovi koji ce postojati ce biti VIP i TCom
<ivoks> vec sad mozes dobiti 500mbit/s sa mikrovalovima
<ivoks> a 5G obecava 5ms, 10gbps i 100 uredjaja na 1m^2
<ivoks> to su manje latencije nego parica
<obrut> i to kad uvedu ce prvih godina naplacivati gomile para
<ivoks> mozda
<obrut> sumnjam da ce za iste pare dati ovo sto imas na zicama
<ivoks> s obzirom da ce telefoni biti 5g
<ivoks> tesko ce dugo moci drzavi visoke cijene
<ivoks> i IoT je tu
<obrut> al malo su drugaciji zahtjevi za IoT i drkarose koji gledaju hd pornjavu :)
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> zato je latencija vrlo bitna u 5g
<ivoks> adsl je, sta, 5-10ms?
<obrut> pa sad... kako gdje sta... ali tu negdje oko 10
<ivoks> a 4G je oko 20-30
<obrut> al ono, mene zanima minimalno 50/10 (naravno, ocemo vise) i flat rate za pristojnu cijenu... bas me zanima kad ce to ponuditi na mobilnoj
<jelly> kad ih evropska komisija prisili i ne ranije
<ivoks> pa...
<jelly> ili se preselis u finsku
<ivoks> mozes dobiti to
<ivoks> al
<jelly> ne mozes
<ivoks> nije bas mobilno :)
<jelly> ne postoji ni jedna usluga sa flat rate paketom podataka preko mobilne mreze
<jelly> u .hr
<Mmike> jelly, postoji
<Mmike> tcom ima, 10kn dnevno flat rate
<Mmike> 15kn LTE
<Mmike> sam kaj moras slat SMS svaki dan ;)
<obrut> znaci oko 450 kn mjesecno ako zelis svaki dan neograniceno...
<obrut> plus vjerojatno neki osnovni paket
<jelly> eh, moraš svaki dan u ponoć skeđulirat sms
<ivoks> postoji
<ivoks> ne bi nazvao to 'preko mobilne mreze'
<ivoks> ali ne postoji kabel
<Hrki> Mmike: e, jel imate jos onaj kanal za majnanje ?
<Mmike> Hrki, naravno!
<Hrki> moze adresa, ne vidim ga u topicu :D
<Mmike> obrut, u biti jos je gore :)
<Mmike> kupis bon, upucas ga 'na karticu'
<Mmike> i onda imas, ne znam, 200 kuna na kartici
<Mmike> posaljes SMS, uzme ti 10 kuna, i imas 3G flat rate, 24h
<Mmike> nakon kaj ti istekne 24h imas 'tarificu' :)
<Mmike> tipa, 100MB = 100 kn :)
<Mmike> ili cak gore od toga
<Mmike> imaju preko ljeta foru da imas za 80kn tjedno LTE
<Mmike> i kad ti istekne tjedan dana automacki se obnovi, ako imas para na racunu
<Mmike> al' je isto flat
<jelly> Hrki: ##bitkonj
<Mmike> to ja koristim na moru i radi oflicno
<Mmike> super mi je kak zovem ht da mi veli max brzinu na lokaciji, a vele oni 'tamo samo halo', nema nit DSLa
<Mmike> reko, al' iskon ima
<Mmike> veli lik - nema
<Mmike> reko, ima, sad bio tamo
<Mmike> zovem iskon, veli iskon, da, moze, do 10mbita 
<ivoks> i onda te zovu mjesec dana kasnije
<ivoks> i vele da ipak ne moze
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ^^
<ivoks> ja sam u jednoj takvoj rupi
<ivoks> nema niceg
<jelly> provjera dostupnosti se izvodi metodom crne magije, nagađanja, bacanja kostiju i još jedno 4-5 različitih izvora
<ivoks> i nitko nije previse zainteresiran doci ovdje
<ivoks> kuce su razmaknute
<ivoks> i sve ja to shvacam
<jelly> nitko nije dovoljno fleksibilan da slozi ad-hoc rjesenje za 20 kucanstava 
<ivoks> da, znam
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ovaj di sam htio unajmit ima vec  iskon tamo
<ivoks> imam i ja iskon
<ivoks> i 0,256mbit/s upload
<jelly> mi smo na jedvite jade slozili za sopnicu, gdje je bandic napravio koliko stotina stanova
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> tisuca?
<jelly> dunno
<Mmike> al', recimo
<Mmike> moj manager zivi na rancu u arizoni
<Mmike> i lik ima ocajan internet
<Mmike> a placa ga prepuno novac
<jelly> a da je u nekom gradu mozda bi imao gugl fajber, gigabit simetricno za istno
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> i nemres nis
<jelly> postoji hardver i softver za dici svoju 3G baznu stanicu za sitno
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> ali moras drzavi placati 10M kuna licence bez obzira sto bi ti jednu malu, samo za data, samo za svoje selo
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> drzava je to :D
<Mmike> nego, jelly 
<Mmike> ti imas iskustva s ladicama za diskove
<Mmike> daj preporuku za neku novu
<Mmike> s/novu/dobru
<Mmike> usb3 ladica, jel
<Mmike> 3 sam ih kupio u zadnjih 2 mjeseca i sve su shrotex manje ili vise
<jelly> nemam, moji diskovi su u vlastitim ladicama i ne daju se izvadit
<jelly> i dobro da sam ubo tad, jer je online store od WD-a prestao shippat u Hrvatsku
<Mmike> mljhe
<jelly> jedan mi je sad na poslu interno u racunalu, samo viri kabl vani do usb3 porta :-)
<ivoks> Microwave signals travel through the air about 50% faster than light through optical fiber.
<ivoks> Latency is largely a function of the speed of light, which is 299,792,458 meters/second in vacuum. Microwave signals travel through the air at approximately the same speed as light through a vacuum and will have a latency of approximately 5.4 microseconds for every mile of path length. Light travel in optical fiber has latency of 8.01 microseconds for every mile of cable, due to the refraction in the 
<ivoks> fiber. 
<jelly> i onda dođeš do mrežne opreme koja bufferira tvoj promet nekoliko milisekundi, što je 2-3 reda veličine gore nego sav fiber i copper na putu
<ivoks> bitno da nije 3g
<ivoks> ili 4g
<ivoks> problem s mikrovalovima je vrijeme
<jelly> ne sviđa ti se da je loš link kad pljušti ili sniježi?
<ivoks> kad snjezi, onda sam na sljemenu
<ivoks> http://www.meridianmicrowave.com/effect_bad_weather_ptp_wireless.html
<ivoks> to mi je isto opcija
<ivoks> umjesto optike
<Mmike> wasabi
<Mmike> pa to je najobicniji hren
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> da, iz iste su porodice
<ivoks> isto kao i senf
<jelly> uh jebate, ovi otpisali bolju opremu nego sto mi imamo u produkciji http://www.njuskalo.hr/korisnik/daniel87banjaluka
<jelly> 8Gbps 40 port SAN switchevi sa svim licencama i popunjen SFP+ 8Gbps modulima, soma kuna
<hrvojem> jelly: "cijena u eurima" na dnu oglasa
<jelly> ah, jeboga
<SilverSpace> yah
<hrvojem> HP ProLiant BL465c (G7) Server Blade Zuerich za 5kkn, nemos desktop racunalo dobit za te novce :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije bas hren ako si jeo zelenog iz vrta a ne preradenog
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, sad sam jeo neki wasabi, isti k'o hren
<Mmike> s tim da sam jeo puno zesci hren od ovog wasabija
<Mmike> di da ja sad odem mikrotika kupit?
<SilverSpace> v ducan :)
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> ... taman sam si htio future-proofat mrezu doma sa 48-portnim PoE switchem za 500kn 
<jelly> hrvojem: sad mi dodje da prijavim sve oglase :>
<hrvojem> nda s obzirom da ima cijena u Eurima isto
<hrvojem> iako zna bit oglasa koji su pk 1kn (pa dolje pise nazvati za cijenu)
<jelly> al za te se ne ponadam
<jelly> jer su apriori nerealisticni 
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> narucio mikrotika
<Mmike> jel' ima netko mozda usb3 nadoustek za 3.5 utor u kuciste?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bi mogao imati to :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekm6WtKwQos
<datase> YouTube: Queen - We Will Rock You (Fast) [Official Lyric Video] - 0:02:52 - 407699 views - 8067 likes / 90 dislikes
<Hrki> isusati, jel koristi tko win server za poslovanje ??
<Hrki> kako to odjebat da se NIKAD ne resetuje
<Hrki> ugaseno je sve, ali me ne jebe, restarta se kad je critical updejt
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/livestream-pocelo-povijesno-spustanje-europskog-lendera-na-mars-napeto-se-ceka-signal/926716.aspx
<Mmike> live from darmstadt :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to izgleda
<Mmike> nikak
<SilverSpace> taj nadojeb
<Mmike> jos se nije javila :D
<Mmike> nadojeb?
<Mmike> wat?
<SilverSpace> usb3
<SilverSpace> 3.5 utor
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj trazis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, trazim onaj drekec koji ide u 3.5 utor u kuciste, tam di ide floppy, al' da na sebi ima bar jedan USB3 ustekator
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim 
<SilverSpace> ja bi mogo imati samo kabel 
<SilverSpace> usb 3
<SilverSpace> nemam masku za za flopi hm kaj to nije 2.5
<Hrki> jeste znali da firefox ima makro?
<SilverSpace> kaj je nakro 
<Mmike> Salesforce je govno.
<Mmike> nakro se jabuka
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-20
 * Vlado9A is listening to 6 Fleetwood Mac - Sun is shining (Vintage Years) :::
<Vlado9A> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, danas je nas dan!
<Mmike> djesi, mirka, kakoe kenny08 ?
<kenny08> Nelose...
<mirka> yo Mmike! a evo same old, same old :) Kako kod tebe?
<Mmike> eo gledam kak mi zena auto otela pa cu morat uberom po isti :D
<Mmike> idem u djubrava danas, jel' vam gazda tu? Ak nije, da svratim :D
<mirka> tu je el hefe pa ti vidi :'D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jel' mrk? :)
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj dolazis u dubravu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<dodobas> onaj dan kad napises 'git ass' 3 puta za redom
<obrut> :)
<Vjetar> Jutar :)
<Vlado9A> Gdje? :D
<SilverSpace> dan zajeban
<ivoks> Mmike: er... ne kuzim tvoj feedback
<SilverSpace> kad pukne pukne
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-21
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> i sta mu znaci DNE ovdje ? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<hbogner> does not exist ?
<jelly> Debian Nema Exploit?
<ivoks> kaj, danas je dan rebutanja :)
<jelly> za jedan psivi local exploit?  ne
<ivoks> eh
<jelly> najavit radove prek vikenda i gotovo, osim za javno dostupne multiuser masine
<ivoks> vec postoje exploiti
<Mmike>   Installed: 3.13.0.100.108
<Mmike>   Candidate: 3.13.0.100.108
<Mmike> pih :D
<Mmike> nego
<ivoks> to u kombinaciji s onim usranim joomlama i slicnim
<Mmike> ubuntu-hr reboot, moze? 
<Mmike> ivoks, a i wordpressi 
<ivoks> https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2016-7117/
<Mmike> pornjava-lads sad imaju finih problema, tamo ima toliko custom-made usranog PHPa :)
<Mmike> php koji preko preg_exec() poziva wget koji onda pokrene shell koji onda cuda cuda...    
<jelly> wget pokrene shell?
<ivoks> pa svi volite docker, ne?
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ah, promijenili su pristup
<Mmike> jelly, shell inception :)
<ivoks> vise nije 'izvrsi ovu skriptu' :)
<jelly> https://www.jwz.org/blog/2016/10/export-termaaa-60/
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, al oni valjda imaju i nesto tipa mod_security ispred tih silnih phpova
<ivoks> mos mislit
<jelly> pa da propusta samo "normalne" kverije
<Mmike> jelly, mod_security is slooooooooooooooooooow
<Mmike> imaju sranja neka, da
<Mmike> WAFovi razni, koji su u praksi beskorisni
<Mmike> gledam sad svoje linode kutije
<ivoks> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-33/product_id-47/year-2016/Linux-Linux-Kernel.html
<Mmike> nit jedna nema kernel paket
<Mmike> nejasno mi je to ;)
<ivoks> ocekuj reboot tih strojeva
<ivoks> zasto ti je nejasno?
<ivoks> to su xen virtualke
<Mmike> nope, kvm
<ivoks> ili container neki
<Mmike> nop, full-fledged kvm
<ivoks> onda im treba kernel
<jelly> moji xenserver imaju neki djidji midji koji cita grub.cfg iz unutar virtualke i boota zadnji kernel koji ima unutar virtualke
<ivoks>  Use-after-free vulnerability in the __sys_recvmmsg function in net/socket.c in the Linux kernel before 4.5.2 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors involving a recvmmsg system call that is mishandled during error processing. 
<ivoks> remote attackers
<jelly> tako da efektivno samo instaliras paket, normalno, i rebootas 
<Mmike> ja na linodetu svukud imam 4.6.3 kernel
<ivoks> to u kombinaciji sa CVE-2016-5195 je... lose, jako lose
<jelly> ako imas exposani udp servis mozda
<obrut> jelly: imam ja jos uvijek neku wyse terminal, mogo bi uvalit RPi unutra :)
<jelly> npr. autoritativni dns server
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> jucer ostavio stvari u kemijsku - sad me zove lik da bi mi ih donio doma ;D
<jelly> obrut: jako zgodno je sto je objasnio i sto su serijski terminali i sto je "tty" i flow control i ^S te ^Q
<jelly> bas me jucer pitao kolega zasto ^S blokira terminal
<jelly> pa sam krenuo objasnjavat da terminal nije terminal nego terminal EMULATOR koji emulira funkcije stare 30+ godina
<jelly> ovaj clanak mi ustedi posal, i zabavan je :-)
<jelly> kolega krenuo googlati RS232, mladac
<Mmike> clanak?
<Mmike> jelly, re-share?
<jelly> skrolaj gore
<Mmike> obrut nije nikaki link stavio danas/jucer
<Mmike> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> ti si
<Mmike> lazljivce :)
<ivoks> CVE-2016-5195
<ivoks> CVE-2016-5195 i CVE-2016-7117
<ivoks> u 24h
<ivoks> to je netko morao znati duze vrijeme
<Mmike> jelly, jesi vidio onaj termemulator koji imitira prastare terminale?
<Mmike> https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<obrut> Mmike: ja to imam na laptopu i ponekad ukljucim za zajebavanje ekipe :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> rebootam ubuntu-hr?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> SilverSpace spava jos valjda :)
<Mmike> going down - now
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  09:54:13 up 0 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.08, 0.26, 0.08
<Mmike> etoga
<dodobas> cim usage predje 3gb rama ... firefox postane neupotrebljiv ...
<dodobas> bah
<ivoks> jel redhat koristi negdje 2.6.32 kernel?
<ivoks> squeeze koristi 2.6.32, ne?
<hrvojem> squeeze je EOL i za ona LTS support koliko znam
<hrvojem> s/ona/onaj/
<ivoks> je, da
<ivoks> rhel 6 jos ima 2.6.32
<hrvojem> i centos5 i 6 jos imaju 2.x kernele
<dodobas> you got to love OTA updates ... 471Mb za ... 'Fix - incoming calls were silenced when smat covers were used' ...
<dodobas> ima i jos nekih ... ali ovaj mi se cini kao naj veci ...
<ivoks> hrvojem: da
<ivoks> naime, imam jedan 10.04
<ivoks> pa bi ga htio zakrpati
<ivoks> a kako je EOL, htio sam vidjeti ima li redhat patch za taj arhaicni kernel
<ivoks> jer upstream promjene bas i ne idu cisto na 2.6.32
<ivoks> a ja nisam kernel dev :)
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1003077#c0
<ivoks> ako oni ne mogu skuziti...
<ivoks> kaj wheezy jos nema update za kernel?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sad mi sinulo
<Mmike> na flyu sam imao datoteke iz 1995te
<Mmike> sigh ;(
<hbogner> Mmike, imao si ih samo na flyu?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nemam doma nist takvog vise
<Mmike> naime, doma sam tad imao windowse 3.1 :)
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> weee :)
<hrvojem> ivoks: wheezy je EOL, a LTS ne handla debianom security team koliko znam
<hrvojem> s/debianom/debianov/
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 57°F / 14°C; Humidity: 94%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Wnw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 21 mins, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | (1 more message)
<rut> di u bosnu ode 
<jelly> ivoks: wheezy, debian 7 je 3.2.82 i vec zakrpan.  EL5 je 2.6.18, EL6 je 2.6.32 ali s njima nikad ne znas dal su vec backportali ranjivo smece iz 3.10 ili neceg :-)
<Mmike> for machine in $(juju status --format json | jshon -e machines -k | sort -r); do juju ssh $machine "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo reboot"; done
 * Mmike upgradeira svoj openstack ;) ^^
<vileni> ja cijelo jutro apgrejdam
<jelly> hrvojem: bwh radi kernele i za LTS
<jelly> a on je takitak i upstream maintainer za 3.2
<ivoks> jelly: da, znam
<ivoks> jelly: na jednom stroju nisam imao 3.2 iz nekog razloga
<ivoks> a EL6, kao i centos 6 nisu jos patachli kernele
<ivoks> dva su CVEa
<ivoks> jedan je remote exploit
<ivoks> jedan je local exploit
<ivoks> local exploit je patchan u debianu i ubuntuu
<ivoks> remote exploit nije jos patchan nigdje - https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2016-7117/
<jelly> da, RH pise "under investigation" za sva izdanja
<ivoks> 7117 je manja opasnost ako je 5195 patchan
<jelly> 5195 je local escalation kao svaki drugi local escalation
<jelly> ak to imas, moze ti bilo koji joomla kufer doc na roota
<ivoks> a 7117 omogucava remote napadacu da izvrsi kod lokalno
<jelly> to nije nis posebno :-)
<ivoks> zato i velim, 5195 je bitno patchat
<ivoks> tada je 7117 manji problem
<jelly> ili treba imat grsec kernel tamo di ti je bitno
<jelly> sto pokriva 80% tipicnih local exploitova
<jelly> mene vise brine dal moram patchirat dns servere ili ne, to uvijek uzrokuje milion nuspojava 
<jelly> (covjek bi ocekivao da je dosta imati dva dns servera da sve radi, ali... nope)
<jelly> ah, u debilani je ovaj remote zakrpan ili nikad nije bio problem
<jelly> ivoks: https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2016-7117
<rut_> eto .. kernel vam pun rupa :P
<jelly> to nije nista novo
<obrut> ima i bsd rupa samo se ne zna za njih :)
<rut_> dajte neki link na gotov exploit kod 
<rut_> da odmah testiram 
<obrut> jel se openbsdovci jos uvijek kunu u sigurnost ? :)
<ivoks> jelly: mene vise zanima https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-7117.html
<rut_> https://www.kernel-exploits.com/media/pp_key_64.c
<rut_> http://pastebin.com/WBdcBErR
<rut_> i sad cekam :) :) :)
<jelly> ivoks: za pocetak moras imat servis koji actually koristi recvmmsg(), vjerojatno
<vileni> ne mozes bez politicke korektnosti http://redis.io/commands/SLAVEOF
<SilverSpace> eee
<vileni> redis sentinel anyone?
<obrut> hmm, tek sad sam skuzio da u specifikaciji amd a8-7600 pise: # of CPU Cores - 4, # of Threads - 4
<obrut> kakvi faking threadovi ?
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: HT
<VjetarSaSunca> HyperThreading, ne Hrvatski Telekom :)
<obrut> pa nema AMD HT
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> nisam znao da je AMD :p
<VjetarSaSunca> ima valjda neki threading kurac-palac
<obrut> za intele je to jasno sto znaci, al ovdje mi fakat nije jasno
<VjetarSaSunca> Idem instalirat dual boot Debian na ovaj workstation
<vileni> fpu
<VjetarSaSunca> brb
<vileni> 8350 ima kao 8 jezgri, a 4x fpu
<vileni>  = kita labudova
<vileni> jer ga osrednji i5 pozdere u svemu bitnom za 10-15% bez da se oznoji
<vileni> i to doslovno, jer pod istim loadom fx8350 mora imati masivni kuler da ne pocne throttlati proc
<vileni> hoce netko kupiti amd?
<jelly> ne treba, grijem na toplanu
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> sentinel failover <clustername>
<vileni> ako kome treba rucno
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/86/85/9c8685f272120a18c0221a6cf43f20ed.jpg
<SilverSpace> sad sam rucak pojeo za 1euro 
<SilverSpace> tj. 2 jer sam dva puta tanjur punio 
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> trebam plocu stola zamjeniti gdje mi je racunalo i druge makinalije 
<jelly> ja pojeo za 5eura a cisto sumnjam da je bio 5x bolji
<SilverSpace> sad moram sve otkopcati 
<SilverSpace> jebemti zice
<ivoks> Mmike: NAKat cu tvoj FFF
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ne odgovoris ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: moj je bio odlican :)
<SilverSpace> bemti zice
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/video-u-bosni-i-hercegovini-niknuo-potpuno-novi-grad-ali-domaci-nisu-bas-odusevljeni-pridoslicama-iz-bih-ste-ulaz-vam-je-zabranjen/5166364/
<ivoks> Mmike: sally i to
<Mmike> ivoks, sec, sastanak
<Mmike> ivoks, 15 mins
<SilverSpace> je tih 15 Mmike minuta treba malo podebljati :)
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> sve popatchano
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/darko.zitko.77/videos/190881494689048/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<Mmike> ivoks, moram detetu jest slozit, mosh telefon?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> ajme, pernara
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da cu takvoj budali placati penziju cijeli zivot
<obrut> ivoks: nazalost, nije jedina budala kojoj ces placat penziju... na srecu ili nesrecu, vjerojatno ce mirovinski sustav otic kvragu pa nitko ionako nece dobivat penziju
<ivoks> njemu i slicnima hocemo
<ivoks> jer oni imaju povlastene mirovine
<ivoks> njihove se nece ukinuti
<obrut> mislis da ce narod koji ne dobiva penziju pomiriti s cinjenicom da neki dobivaju ? mislim da ce to funkcionirati samo pod diktaturom gdje vojska drzi vlast
<ivoks> nizozemska, danska i njemacka zabranjuju motore s unutarnjim izgaranjem do 2030
<ivoks> a nista
<obrut> nesto sam cito da planiraju zabraniti proizvodnju, a ne koristenje... sto znaci da ce prosjecni mujo u njemackoj vozit dizelasa barem do 2050 :)
<ivoks> onda cu se isprsiti za dobar dizel :)
<ivoks> poslao mail u autozubak
<ivoks> ali brijem da me lik nije ozbiljno shvatio
<ivoks> reko ja bi uzeo ovaj, poslao mu link
<ivoks> i nista
<ivoks> nije odgovorio
<obrut> koji ?
<ivoks> neki nabrijani a6
<ivoks> cek da nadjem sto sam slozio
<ivoks> https://cc.audi.at/nwapp/nws_hr/ICC3/AUDI!hr!!!A!!!/?MODELL=4GC0TGC2&F=6Y6Y&P=QF&M=1BK$QS@1PD@2PK@2Z0@7M8@N7K@PNQ@PQT$QS@PXC@UI2@VW4@WQS&CALL=angebot&ANGEBOTNR=QUXHAV
<ivoks> ziher je mislio da se salim
<ivoks> a nis
<ivoks> napravit cu kucu
<obrut> jebiga, ja kad sam dosao u ducan pitat za auto od kojih 100kkuna, frajer kad me vidio je mislio da se isto zajebavam :)
<Mmike> puno bolja stvar za utuc pol milje kuna :)
<obrut> pogledo me i reko - ovaj sigurno nema pare za to :)
<Mmike> brate mili, kak tukast moras bit za dati preko 150k kuna za auto
<Mmike> (naravno, ak das 150k za novi megane, onda si isto tuka)
<vileni> pa za 150k si jedva hyundai kupis sa normalnom opremom
<Mmike> kaj?
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> sve je to relativno
<Mmike> moras bit tuka, k'o sto velim, da 150k das na hyundai s normalnom opremom
<ivoks> ako netko zaradjuje 250k kn na mjesec, onda je 150k za auto smijurija
<ivoks> isto kao sto je smijurija ako netko s 4000kn kupuje taj isti auto
<vileni> pa meni uopce nema smisla kupovati novi auto
<vileni> ali nije da nebi da imam para :)
<ivoks> pa na to se svodi
<vileni> platio sam 40kkn 12god stari auto i smijem se tim hyundaicima na kredit
<ivoks> drugacije razmisljas kada si mozes priustiti
<ivoks> ja se sjecam kako sam sanjao jednog dana si priustiti focusa
<vileni> i ja sam imao nocne more o fordovima
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> dam ti ja 12g stari mondeo, 155 konja, 2.2tdi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebemti
<ivoks> i to za manje od 40k
<Mmike> SUTRA ce doc optika
<ivoks> eh, optika
<ivoks> ak uzmes mog mondea, dobijes i rucak s njim
<ivoks> naime, Mmike ce se onda kladiti da taj auto ne trosi samo 6l u gradu
<ivoks> u rucak
<ivoks> i to ti je sigurna pobjeda
<vileni> ivoks: ima previse km :)
<ivoks> ma nema, moze on jos toliko
<vileni> opcenito mondei kod nas imaju puno km
<vileni> ili su previse skinuli dileri
<vileni> gledao sam par njih sa ghia opremom, to bi uzeo bez beda da je uredna servisna
<ivoks> mondeo je peri deri auto
<ivoks> moj je uvijek bio kod sluzbenog
<ivoks> i ima bolju opremu od ghie
<ivoks> titanium
<vileni> a bio jedan sa 190k za 25kkn
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/bmw-serija-3-318d-oglas-19826450
<Mmike> eo, vileni 
<ivoks> sto ga cini malo tvrdjim, al eto...
<Mmike> kaj nebi to radije nego hyundaija?
<vileni> Mmike: pa bi, ali nebi taj
<Mmike> pa ok
<vileni> prvo mora biti touring
<Mmike> al' ono
<vileni> a drugo, sljedeci mi je e90
<vileni> ovo je prenovo
<Mmike> za 150k kuna ima puno boljih auti od novog hyundajija
<Mmike> ak vec hoces ulupat 150k kuna u auto
<vileni> za 150kkn si kupim 2 auta i motor
<ivoks> 17:25 < vileni> platio sam 40kkn 12god stari auto i smijem se tim hyundaicima na kredit
<vileni> i ostane mi za servise i benzin
<Mmike> tog hyundajia kupis za 4 godine za 60k kuna :)
<ivoks> Mmike: krivo si shatio
<ivoks> vileni kaze da ne bi nikad kupio hyundai za 150k
<Mmike> ivoks, bojim se da si ti krivo shvatio :)
<vileni> ja mislim da tu imamo 2 smjera rasprave istovremeno
<ivoks> i tri cak
<ivoks> netko moze pratiti, netko ne ;)
<vileni> i jednog koji voli forda, drugog koji voli japanskog forda, i treceg koji ne voli nijedno
<vileni> :D
 * Mmike ima najomrazeniji sastanak u tjednu
<Mmike> petak, 17:30
<vileni> ja moram ici kupovati pivu
<Mmike> vileni, de se ide?
<vileni> 15 godina ne pijem alkohol i mene posalju kupiti pivu
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> osh preporuku? :)
<vileni> a sutra idemo na rodjendan
<Mmike> kupi im KPivo :)
<Mmike> ili kupi Union :)
<vileni> pa moram kumu uzeti neku egzotiku
<vileni> https://www.facebook.com/svijet.piva.hr/about/
<ivoks> meni se vise isplati uzeti novi auto
<Mmike> kupi mu hyundajija ;)
<vileni> Mmike: nezna on voziti
<vileni> tj zna, ali onako, bolje da ne
<Mmike> ivoks, i dalje tvrdim da tvoj mondejo nemre trosit 6l po gradu :)
<Mmike> moze ak gradom smatras obilaznicu, i vozis se 100km/h po njoj  ;)
<vileni> meni trosi vjerojatno 8.5
<Mmike> mojoj zeni trosi 7-8
<Mmike> meni trosi 11 :D
<vileni> ali prosjek sam napravio 6.5 sa 70% otvorene
<Mmike> serem, 9-10
<vileni> 130+
<ivoks> http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=219263
<ivoks> to je ovaj od 200 konja
<ivoks> moj je 155
<ivoks> 7.8/5.0/6.0 l/100km urban/extra-urban/combined
<vileni> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/overview/17-Ford/0-All_models.html?fueltype=1&power_s=140&power_e=160&powerunit=3
<vileni> tu si gledajte potrosnje
<vileni> i naravno, ne ove prve
<vileni> jer su to hypermileri
<ivoks> 153hp
<ivoks> to je moj
<ivoks> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/overview/17-Ford/154-Mondeo.html?fueltype=1&constyear_s=2004&constyear_e=2005&power_s=150&power_e=160&powerunit=3
<ivoks> to je taj
<vileni> a cistog grada sa umjerenom voznjom vjerojatno oko 7.5
<vileni> ali sumnjam da vozis tako cijeli tank
<vileni> ja u jednom tanku odem bar jednom do rijeke, samobora, popovace, krizevaca
<vileni> i onda bilokoja od tih voznji spusti za litru-dvije
<ivoks> ja u jednom tanku odem do sibenika i natrag
<vileni> ne mislim na to
<ivoks> ah, skuzio sam
<vileni> nego ne vozis cijeli tank tako da ides po gradu 5-6km i gasis
<ivoks> vecina moje rute je branimirova
<ivoks> ujutro na posao, popodne s posla
<vileni> vecina, ali ti se dogodi i neka duza voznja?
<ivoks> i trenutno je prosjek ispod 5l
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> ispod 6l
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj izmisljas :)
<Mmike> kaj imas od toga
<Mmike> auti trose benzin
<Mmike> kaj ima veze koliko trose? :)
<vileni> ivoks: ako je po BC onda je litru vise vjerojatno :)
<vileni> odoh po pivu
<ivoks> pa ne izmisljam
<Mmike> pa daj onda idemo testirat :)
<ivoks> evo ti stranica gore gdje ljudi govore isto
<ivoks> 5 do 7l u projesku
<ivoks> prosjeku
<Mmike> nema 
<Mmike> sansi
<Mmike> to je prosjek di se 70% vremena vozis konstantnom brzinom
<Mmike> a ne stani/kreni po gradu
<SilverSpace>  novi stol za monitor i racunalo 
<ivoks> stani/kreni po gradu za ovaj auto je bez gasa covjece
<SilverSpace> malo mi je visi nego stari trebat ce mi malo navikavanje
<ivoks> ima moment za krenuti uzbrdo s prikolicom bez gasa
<ivoks> i to na 800 okretaja
<ivoks> ok, 900
<ivoks> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/279620.html
<Mmike> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/overview/27-Mazda/251-6.html?fueltype=2&fuelsort=18&constyear_s=2004&constyear_e=2005&power_s=100&power_e=160&gearing=1&powerunit=3
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla nikakvog
<ivoks> City 6.69 l/100km 30.232 km and 2.023 l
<Mmike> ma trosi i megane od mog starog 6.5l po autoputu, pri 160km/h
<Mmike> al' po gradu trosi 8
<Mmike> ono, cisti grad
<Mmike> prosjek mu kompjuter pokazuje 6.8
<Mmike> zato kaj se lik vozi zagreb-malinska
<Mmike> i onda malo po zagrebu
<ivoks> http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/279620.html?cdetail=1
<Mmike> i onda opet zagreb-malinska
<ivoks> klikni na link
<ivoks> ono gore su mazde benzinci
<ivoks> i 8l za 323 benzinac je ok rezultat
<ivoks> http://www.autoevolution.com/cars/ford-mondeo-sedan-2003.html#aeng_ford-mondeo-sedan-2003-22-tdci
<ivoks> Acceleration 0-62 Mph (0-100 kph)
<ivoks>     8.7 s
<ivoks> da, lijepo je isao dok nije ostario
<ivoks> sumnjam da je i dalje ispod 9
<ivoks> iako 220 moze uloviti
<Mmike> ivoks, mazda6 benzinac od 150 konja po gradu trosi 9 litara, nema boga da trosi manje. 
<ivoks> 17:49 < ivoks> i 8l za 323 benzinac je ok rezultat
<ivoks> mazda 6 je veca i da, ocekivao bi 9 i vise
<ivoks> 11 bi ocekivao cak
<Mmike> odakle ti 323?
<Mmike> ono gore su mazde6
<Mmike> sa 130+ konja
<ivoks> ucinilo mi se da je jedan bio 323
<ivoks> da je bas pisalo 323
<Mmike> cek cek
<ivoks> mozda sam krivo vidio
<Mmike> pa bero ima mondeja
<Mmike> cek da pitam
<ivoks> pitaj ga
<ivoks> koji ima?
<ivoks> http://www.auto-data.net/en/?f=showCar&car_id=7693
<Mmike> veli bero - nema fakin sanse :)
<ivoks> za sto?
<Mmike> da ti auto po gradu trosi 6 l :)
<ivoks> pa koji mondeo on ima?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> on ima benzinca :D
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<ivoks> taj nema sanse, da
<Mmike> koji lik :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko kubika ima tvoj motor?
<ivoks> pa stavio sam ti 10 linkova na taj auto
<ivoks> 2.2
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> veli bero da oni u firmi imaju 3 dizla
<ivoks> 2.2, 2005., 155konja
<Mmike> 2.2, 150 konja
<Mmike> da, to k'o tvoji
<Mmike> i da nema sansi da trosi to po gradu manje od 7-8 litara
<Mmike> na otvorenoj cesti trose pun kufer malo
<Mmike> tipa, 80km/h, ravna cesta, ne trosi nista
<Mmike> stoga
<Mmike> dok mi ne dokazes suprotno, smatram da izmisljas! :)
<Mmike> ponudio sam se, vise puta, platiti benzin
<ivoks> pa nije izmisljotina
<Mmike> pa nije nit homeopatija izmisljotina!
<Mmike> a bogami nit isus krist :)
<ivoks> trosi vise od 7l ako se vozis u krug po gajevoj
<ivoks> al to nije voznja, to je izdrkavanje
<ivoks> od istocnog dijela grada do zapadnog, manje od 7l
<ivoks> i to po zvonimirovoj, zelenom valu i sl.
<ivoks> po slavonskoj trosi manje i od 6l
<Mmike> je, trosi i meni mazda 5.5l pri 70km/h po slavonsko/zagrebackoj
<Mmike> tih 200m kad je dio dana kad nema nikog i kad uhvatim zeleno na semaforu
<Mmike> prosjecno, u mjesec dana, to je - nikad :)
<dodobas> jel vam radi github
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> upravo skloniro
<vileni> meni je razlika na drzicevoj izmedju ljeta i sad 10-15min
<dodobas> a ... `dig github.com @8.8.8.8` ?
<vileni> znaci ista relacija na posao, stanem prije petlje, ili stanem prvi na semafor kod vukovarske
<vileni> razlika u potrosnji je sigurno 2L samo na tome
<Mmike> dodobas, rad
<Mmike> dodobas, http://jebo.me/pas/3p
<Mmike> ja si bas pokusavam smislit kak moja zena kad vozi auto, on trosi ispod 8l
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne radi :)
<dodobas> nist ti niej vratio ... 
<vileni> Mmike: kad agresivno vozis
<Mmike> dugo sam sumnjao na to i onda prije neg kaj sam na zadnji put isao sam natocio auto do vrha i izmjerio
<Mmike> vileni, da. AL' kad se trudim, ono, fakat se trudim, nece ispod 9 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nemas ... ANSWER section
<Mmike> kad sam agresivan to je 11
<Mmike> i to je ok
<Mmike> dodobas, pa velim :)
<Mmike> rad...
<Mmike> nisam napisao radi :D
<Mmike> dodobas, tj, radi github
<vileni> moja voznja je stedljivija od zenine
<Mmike> dodobas, ne radi ti dns
<vileni> jer pazim na sve
<Mmike> vileni, meni zena svako jutro na poso ide obilaznicom jer se kroz grad ne isplati
<Mmike> pa se vlaljda vozi 100 tamo
<Mmike> pa ovo/ono
<Mmike> a mene jucer bas oduzelo za 250 kuna :D
<Mmike> dobro da sam imao sa sobom jer bi inace bilo 500 kuna i bodovi svasta nesto
<vileni> Mmike: pa eto ti odgovora
<Mmike> pa nije to odgovor
<Mmike> jer, velim
<vileni> grad cisti je +2 litre
<Mmike> trudim se
<Mmike> aha, to
<vileni> na mozes se ti truditi koliko zelis
<dodobas> otovrena cesta ..oko 5 ... grad 6.5
<vileni> ne mozes 10 stajanja na semaforu nadoknaditi sa neprekinutom voznjom od vise km
<vileni> meni auto po boardcompu pokazuje trenutacnu 3.3 kad god se normalno vozim
<vileni> cim stanem na semaforu, kaos
<dodobas> sa svim kombiniranim sam nesto ispod 6
<vileni> a prosjecna, grad do posla po guzvi 6.8, otisao sljedeci dan u sloveniju 5.1
<vileni> vikend do rijeke, 5.5
<vileni> dodobas: mjeris po boardcompu ili rucno?
<dodobas> mjeri aplikacija ... od cepa do cepa / ukupno kilometri
<dodobas> 'Fuelio' ne mogu je dovoljno nahvaliti
<vileni> da, to je to
<dodobas> average .. 5.95 ... best 5.49 ... worst 7.01
<vileni> ja rucno unosim u spritmonitor
<vileni> i excel
<vileni> https://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/647163.html
<dodobas> samo mi je zao ... sto sam izgubio podatke za prvih 6 mjeseci ove godine ;/
<vileni> ovaj ima samo jedan https://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/785952.html :)
<hbogner> ja rucno u tablicu ionda racunam prosjek
<dodobas> ovi podaci su na 420 potrosenih litara
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio da mi auto s petrolovim benzinom i do 100njak km vise napravi
<dodobas> na spiritmonitor je prosjek 5.8 sto je razumno ..
<jelly-one> uh, jeste se raspisali
<vileni> Mmike: nema sanse da dobis 100km na temelju benzina samo
<vileni> to je nesto drugo bilo
<vileni> vjerojatno isto zena :P
<Mmike> vileni, prije sam radio oko  580-630km, sad radim oko 680-710
<hrvojem> dodobas: dyndns je pod DDOS-om cijelo popodne vec (https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8) pa ti mozda zato steka
<hrvojem> kad smo kod toga: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759653 :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, :D
<vileni> Mmike: ne kazem da nije bolji petrol, ali definitivno je prevelika razlika
<vileni> ako nemas vodjen svaki tank sa benzinskom i kamo si putovao ne mozes znati tocno
<vileni> ja si hondu tankam gdjegod, ali avensis je zasad samo qmax na petrolu
<Mmike> vileni, imam, imam tekicu i imam fotke
<Mmike> pa to sad unasam u ovaj spritmonitor
<Mmike> tj, budem to ovih dana
<Mmike> inace sam prije uvijek na tifonu tocio
<vileni> Mmike: ajd, pa daj link da pratim :)
<Mmike> https://www.spritmonitor.de/en/detail/789965.html
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> al' to je samo jedan unos, nakon sto sam se zurio u varazdin na jedenje papricica :D
<vileni> ja imam za zadnja 3 auta u google sheets, ali sad unosim na 2 mjesta
<vileni> dodobas: kako ti se dogodilo da si izgubio pola godine podataka?
<ivoks> mazda 6
<ivoks> od 120 konja
<ivoks> pa kaj se to opce moze pomaknut? :D
<vileni> ide ok auto
<vileni> ne kao mazda 6 dizel 120ks :)
<ivoks> nije ni dizel
<ivoks> benzinac
<Mmike> mrzim odijela 
<Mmike> mrzim kravate
<Mmike> mrzim kosulje
<Mmike> mrzim glupe norme
<Mmike> ak netko voli to, nek nosi
<Mmike> zakaj ja to moram nosit?
<vileni> Mmike: zato jer izgledas ozbiljno u tome? :)
<vileni> dodjem ja u svijet piva i gledam sta cu, a neka zena tamo, neznas s kim prica ali ne prestaje
<vileni> i pocne ona meni preporucati sta da uzmem
<vileni> ja kazem da ne pijem, a ona "pa sto onda radis tu?"
<Mmike> vileni, ma
<ivoks> dobre kosulje su super
<ivoks> kao i odijela
<ivoks> nije opce stvar norme
<ivoks> sasvim se drugacije osjecas
<ivoks> nekome se ne svidja, naravno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> osjecam se k'o da mi je netko metlu zabio uz ledja
<Mmike> nemres sjest
<Mmike> nemres se ustat
<Mmike> mislim, mozes
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> jebo to ;)
<ivoks> u cem je problem?
<ivoks> ja iskljucivo furam kosulje
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> i imam sakoe
<Mmike> nema do finih laganih presirokih majica
<Mmike> ivoks, idem na svadbu
<Mmike> pa moram bit protoklarno obucen
<ivoks> u cem je problem sa sjedanjem i ustajanjem?
<ivoks> mozda nisi uzeo dobro odijelo
<ivoks> preusko valjda
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> generalni osjecaj imanja toga na sebi mi je u kurcu
<Mmike> vjerojatno bih se gore osjecao samo u haljini
<ivoks> s dobrim odijelom nemas osjecaj da imas ista na sebi
<ivoks> majice su teske
<vileni> ja bi bez problema nosio odijela da se ne moram brinuti oko peglanja toga
<ivoks> pa nemoj
<ivoks> platis nekome da pegla/cisti
<ivoks> imam 512GB SSD
<ivoks> moram ga ubaciti u stroj :)
<ivoks> desktop
<vileni> ivoks: prvo treba zaradjivati dovoljno za odijela, onda za nekog da ti pegla, pa za dadilju, pa za bmw itd
<vileni> zasad su mi majice dovoljne :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ides samnom kupit odijelo
<Mmike> mozda sam fakat sve ove godine imao sranja od odijela
<Mmike> al' recom
<Mmike> ova kreavat sad
<Mmike> pa k'o da me davi netko
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> uzivajhte
<Mmike> i ja cu cim skinem kravatu   :)
<vileni> mogao bih si ovo staviti na zid http://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika-sve-ostalo/tecajna-lista-oglas-9068279
<vileni> punac prigovara da nemamo nista na zidu
<vileni> damn http://www.njuskalo.hr/informatika-sve-ostalo/commodore-c64-c-c64c-ispravan-kutiji-napajanjem-odlicno-stanje-oglas-20492795
<jelly> 500kn ?!
<jelly> a ni floppy drive ni niš
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj bi kupio 
<vileni> jelly: proslo vrijeme kad si za manje od 100kn mogao dobiti sve :)
<vileni> ali da, nista nema
<vileni> moj je barem imao 2 joysticka
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo, ovo je samo dobra (audio)knjiga https://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Heroes-Computer-Revolution-Anniversary/dp/B017RV1I3C/ref=tmm_aud_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
<jelly> ddos na dns providera za twitter.com, supersport.hr, bluejeans
<ivoks> danas je dan za ddos
<ivoks> dyn
<ivoks> ili kak se zovu
<ivoks> http://gizmodo.com/this-is-probably-why-half-the-internet-shut-down-today-1788062835
<jelly> svi imaju dynect.net za NS providera
 * jelly najavio radove na DNS-u za sutra ujutro, zakrpe, i sad se svi ustrtarili jer "ne radi dns"
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ti si kriv
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> CTO zvao :-)
<ivoks> a ja imam pod sta podvaliti 'nije nam site radio'
<ivoks> jer sam rebutao strojeve zbog CVEa
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj, niste culi da je jelly sjebo DNS u iskonu? eee
<ivoks> zato nije site radio
<jelly> :-DD
<jelly> bez ruku!
<ivoks> http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/
<ivoks> kad skrolas po mapi
<ivoks> i pomaknes zemlju u lijevo ili desno
<ivoks> problemi nestanu :)
<ivoks> ono, ak napravis 360
<ivoks> http://downdetector.com/status/playstation-network
<ivoks> ocito je gdje su najveci problemi
<jelly> hardkodirao {,cdn.,www.}supersport.hr i twitter, da se vrli nam korisnici mogu kladit
<jelly> iz njemacke mi rade upiti, iz .hr ne
<jelly> oh well
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-22
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/smrdljivim-lokotom-protiv-krade-bicikla/156491.aspx
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> stigo procesor za 25 kuna
<SilverSpace> i radi 
<Vlado9A> kaj radi... je'l moze krumpir gulit'? :D
<SilverSpace> samo mrkvu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> i to je nesto (y) ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/cpu-cooler/pp_319826.html?wid=21
<Vlado9A> to je onda dobar procesor :)
<SilverSpace> ovo sam uzeo 
<SilverSpace> miao najslabiji proc na ploci amd sempron
<SilverSpace> pa naletio na ovo 
<Vlado9A> m
<Vlado9A> nice nice, but... koliko struje trosi taj cpu? :)
<Vlado9A> 110W :D
<SilverSpace> kaze 65w
<SilverSpace> 2.5GHz frequency and 65W
<Vlado9A> (y) ... to je onda okay ;)
<SilverSpace> to je onaj kaj se ne grije 
<SilverSpace> sa ventilatorom od semprona sad mu je 32°
<Vlado9A> okay, a taj motherboard je u originalu bio s 32 bitnim cpu?
<SilverSpace> hm kak mislis kaj nisu svi ti procesori am2 64 bitni
<Vlado9A> a ne znam...spomenuo si sempron... a sempron ne govori pretjerano mnogo
<Vlado9A> jer ja imam motherboard na kojem je amd athlon xp 2500+ ... pa me cisto interesira :/ :)
<Vlado9A> jer amd athlon xp 2500+ je 32 bitni cpu ...
<SilverSpace> semproni su samo jednojezgreni 
<Vlado9A> a uvijek mi je bila zelja imati taj amd athlon 64 x2 :)
<SilverSpace> am2 soket
<Vlado9A> okay... znaci na ploci gdje je u originalu bio 32 bitni sempron, ti si stavio 64 bitni athlon, ako sam dobro shvatio?
<Vlado9A> eh sad, ne znam napamet kojije socket na tom mom pc-u (nisam trenutno na njemu)
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/ALiveNF6G-DVI/
<SilverSpace> evo na toj ploci je
<Vlado9A> samo tren
<SilverSpace> ma ne i sempron je bio 64 bit
<Vlado9A> da, morati cu kasnije provjeriti koji je moj socket na toj staroj kanti
<SilverSpace> samo jednojezgreni 
<Vlado9A> trenutno glim krumpire pa nemam previse vremena :)
<SilverSpace> AMD Sempron 3200+ (rev. F2, 35W)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: guli guli :)
<Vlado9A> ;)
<SilverSpace> ako nades plocu am2 znas di imas proc ;)
<Vlado9A> e da... moj athlon je malo veci potrosac... mislim da mu je najveca disipacija oko 55W
<Vlado9A> okay... ma nije mi trenutno bas neka frka :)
<SilverSpace> AMD Sempron 3200+ (rev. F2, 59W, CW) 
<SilverSpace> u biti sad gledam ovaj je 
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je 35W
<SilverSpace> AMD Sempron 64 3200+ - SDA3200IAA2CW
<Vlado9A> da, bilo mije malosumnjico jer su u proslosti procesori s jednom jezgrom, do 1000MHz, bili oko 33 ili 35W
<Vlado9A> *malo sumnjivo
<Mmike> optikaaaaaaa!
<Mmike> doslamije oppppppppppptikaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj rade i subotom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da :)
<Mmike> dosli momci, donjeli uredjaj, ima se 100/20 trrenutno
<Mmike> u ponedjeljak ce mi povisiti na 200/100
<Mmike> sad wgetam s jednog ethernet porta na drugi :)
<SilverSpace> ides brzine :)
<Mmike> Routes:
<Mmike>    Motor-way	￼	6.57 l/100km	65.356 km	and	4.293 l
<Mmike>    City	￼	6.26 l/100km	5.918 km	and	371 l
<Mmike>    Country roads	￼	6.42 l/100km	7.219 km	and	463 l
<Mmike> to je ovaj neki lik koji ima mondeo
<Mmike> trosi mu auto vise na otvorenoj cesti nego po gradu :D
<Vlado9A> triput hura za Mmike i njegovu optiku :)
<Mmike> triput hura hura triput :D
<Mmike> idem jest! :D
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> pred 10 dana mi je zapeo hard kod apdejta i nisam mogao vise pokrenuti linux... pa sam instalirao novi, slozio sve postavke i sve radi okay...
<Vlado9A> u medjuvremenu sam nabavio ssd i instalirao isti linux i apdejtaoi sve je okay, ali ne prihvaca mi login u dropbox jer kaze da je stara verzija i da moram nadograditi, a najnovija je :)
<Vlado9A> i sada ako poludim do kraja, tocno cu si instalirati ubuntu :D
<Vlado9A> ako ima netko tko koristi weechat i ubuntu 16.04 ili 16.10 ... koja je verzija weechat-a unutra (po default-u)?
<Vlado9A> nije valjda da nitko ovdje ne koristi weechat i ubuntu 16.04 ili 16.10? :D
<Vlado9A> okay, razumijem i to da je vrijeme rucka (i ja trenutno kuham rucak)... mozda se netko javi kasnije :D
<Vlado9A> ili... ako netko ima lubuntu ili xubuntu 16.04 (ili 16.10) u laptopu, rade li predviđene tipke za podešavanje osvjetljenja zaslona (kod mene je to Fn-F6/F7)?
<Vlado9A> jer, moja maticna linux distribucija u mom netbookiću, u lxde varijanti, ne podržava desktop brightness uopće, pa sada išćem nekaj prihvatljivo :)
<Vlado9A> a najradije bih volio imati lxde, mada radi i kde ako baš treba :)
<Vlado9A> (trenutno je xfce)
<hrvojem> Vlado9A: za pakete mozes provjerit na: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=weechat
<obrut> sad je sunce granulo, sunce mu... cijeli dan se smrzavam i zadnjih pol sata ok :P
<obrut> sta pustit susjedima ? hard rock, metal ili jazz ?
<jelly> Betovena!
<SilverSpace> lik me sad zove i pita zasto on ne moze do svojih dokumenata koji su serani sa drugim racunalom 
<obrut> pa sad, ako cemo neku klasiku, radije bih Bacha, vise mi lezi :)
<SilverSpace> a nije ni upalio drugo racunalo 
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa zar treba bit upaljeno ? :)
<SilverSpace> jebote kakvih sve ima ljudi
<SilverSpace> obrut: a kaj da ti kazem :D
<obrut> a cuj, ima ljudi koji misle da je kompjuter monitor :)
<obrut> odnosno za monitor misle da je to to :)
<obrut> ma ti kompjuteri, to je vražje sokoćalo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos se divim novom stolu i kak je sad "jos sve cisto na njemu 
<obrut> kakav stol si kupio ?
<obrut> ja sam svoj (konkretnije zeninu polovicu, moja je uvijek cista) pocisto kad sam kupio novi monitor
<SilverSpace> nisam kupio dobio od frenda plocu samo gornju i zamjenio staru 
<obrut> sad samo cekam kad ce opet naselit 3 tone papira
<SilverSpace> a meni cim dode novi kernel ne radi mreza
<SilverSpace> i moz ga jebat dok se netko ne sjeti to popraviti
<Vlado9A> tnx hrvojem
<Vlado9A> Da, to je ono kaj svima govorim zadnjih godina... ubuntu je zaostala linux distribucija. Aktualna, provjereno dobra weechat verzija je 1.6, a najnovija ubuntu distribucija ima weechat verziju 1.5 .
<Vlado9A> Pa neka bude :)
<Vlado9A> a da ne spominjem mutt
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/0.jpg
<obrut> SilverSpace: slabo si to pocistio, i dalje imas puno vise stvari nego ja :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, za verziju paketa koja postoji u repozitorijima   koristi 'apt-cache policy'. Recimo: 'apt-cache policy k3b'
<SilverSpace> obrut: a natrpa se :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, ako zelis vidjeti koje verzije postoje po svim rilizovima, koristi rmadison: 'rmadison k3b'
<SilverSpace> obrut: moram jos nabaviti neke duze kable pa da i njih sakrijem 
<SilverSpace> moze i apt-show-versions -p
<Vlado9A> hocu reci, verzije skoro svih programa u ubuntu distribuciji su starije od trenutno aktualnih i provjereno stabilnih
<Vlado9A> npr, weechat verzija 1.6 ... ili mutt verzija 1.7
<SilverSpace> da skoro pa uvijek je tako 
<SilverSpace> 7888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<SilverSpace> pih
<Vlado9A> a u zadnjoj instaliranoj ubuntu verziji koju sam imao (14.04) me iritiralo sto u emacs-u nije radila tipkovnicka kratica C-<space bar> nego sam morao koristiti C-@ sto je u stvarnosti bilo Ctrl-<Alt-gr>-v na nasoj, hrv tipkovnici
<Vlado9A> I'm going to wash the dishes, to calm down my linux temper :) ... bbl ;)
<Vlado9A> have a great evening all
<SilverSpace> moram jos jednu rupu u stolu izbusiti da bi sakrio sve kabele
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 20h pocunju kvalifikacije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobrooo doooooooobro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) samo da ne zaboravis 
<Mmike> kul kul
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> doso mi i mikrotik 
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> sve budem si izpreorganizirao :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: koji si uzeo na kraju?
<Mmike> onaj
<Mmike> koji mi je vileni reko :D
<Mmike> imam 3 mikrotika doma sad - 2 moram punici instalirat
<Mmike> hrvojem, hap ac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de gledas strim ti?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledam RTL njemacki
<Mmike> mlje
<SilverSpace> ma gledam kitu jebo ih pas kaj je to sad nema na rtl
<SilverSpace> uh jedva naso u kodi neki strim 
<SilverSpace> i jos steka
<Mmike> koji sam panj
<Mmike> testiram brzinu preko - wirelessa
<Mmike> i to jos moj linksys ima 802.11b/g
<Mmike> nije da je ovaj ZTE nesh bolji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: haa da
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imam 100/20
<Mmike> al' mi speedtest pokazuje 80/60 :)
<SilverSpace> tak me frend zove i pita koja ti je brzina i kaze da je njemu sporo 
<SilverSpace> odmah sam znao da je preko wifi mjerio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji speedtest  web
<SilverSpace> ili ovaj na ubuntu cli
<Mmike> ma sve isto
<Mmike> slicno pokazuju
<Mmike> vfaljda ce ovaj mikrotik imat malo bolji wifi
<SilverSpace> wifi je inace spor
<Mmike> ha je, da
<Mmike> iako mi laptop, kakti, moze oko 100mbita
<Mmike> cak i 300 u dual-pimpek modu
<Mmike> idem gledat neku seriju
<SilverSpace> uh ja odavno nisam nis pogledao
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-23
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> dete spavalo do 9 danas
<Mmike> nakon kaj je u 5 upao u sobu i urlao da se izvolimo pokrit drugacije i da ja izvolim mami vratit jastuk a ona nek izvoli njemu vratit jastuk
<Mmike> al je nakon 15ak minuta zaspao s nama opet
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> ps aux --sort=-%mem | head -2
<Mmike> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<Mmike> mario     5015  1.1 69.5 24590972 22777504 ?   Sl   Oct20  51:49 kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]
<Mmike> pa jebemti :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: spavalice :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: been there, seen that :)
<Mmike> vj
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> ah jos sat vremena
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<obrut> zoves Mmikea u pomoc ? :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> slozio 
<Mmike> fakin vlan
<Mmike> glupi networkmanager
<jelly-home> na kom programu :-|
<Mmike> govno nad govnima
<Mmike> jelly-home, 
<Mmike> znal' netko kako dodati vlan tag na mikrotikovima i/ili linksysima? :)
<jelly-home> znam na ciscu i openwrtu :-)
<jelly-home> i linuxu
<jelly-home> pazi, dal ti bas treba trunk ili ti treba untagged, access mode, samo u drugom vlanu
<obrut> Mmike: sta znaci dodat ? ja sam na svojim "mirkotik" switchevima radio vlan pizdarije, tagiranje, otagiranje i takve pizdarije, bilo je preko web sucelja onak ne komplicirano... na routerima koliko se sjecam sam samo jednom slagao trunk port, al se ne sjecam sta/kako
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> interfejs s kojeg saljem pppoe sranja za spojit se 'na internet' ocekuje da isti ima vlan tag 100
<Mmike> bez toga ne benda
<obrut> aaaa, e pa to cem slagat kroz jedno tjedan dana pa ak ce se strpit :)
<obrut> pitaj rut-a, on se s tim sigurno zajebavo :)
<Mmike> i to sam sad na laptopu napravio i radi sve k'o pipa-bipa
<Mmike> al' bi sad to na mikrotiku/linksysu
<Mmike> obrut, jel' ti znas nekog u HTju tko bi mogo maknut potrebu za tagovima?
<Mmike> naime, nemam niti televiziju niti voip
<obrut> nece ti nitko htjeti prckat po bilo kakvim postavkama, bez brige :P
<Mmike> mnljen
<obrut> al, fakat, pitaj rut-a, on je slago doma na optici sve te pizdarije
<Mmike> ocem, th nx
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> cim se pojavi
<obrut> ak se dobro sjecam, imao je bas mirkotika
<Mmike> to je divota!
<Mmike> mislim, u biti se opce nebi trebao zajebavat sa linksysom
<SilverSpace> krece krug zagrijavanja
<Mmike> al' imam gore par sitnica pa to ne stignem sad prebacit na mikrotika
<Mmike> a idem na more sutra pa da ne razjebem mrezu skroz
<jelly-home> ak je to slozeno kak mislim da je slozeno, ne mozes "maknut potrebu za tagovima"
<jelly-home> jer razlicit promet dolazi kroz razlicite vlanove i gotovo
<jelly-home> aha, nemas nit mislis ikad imat ni voice ni iptv
<Mmike> jelly-home, uprav' tak
<Mmike> pa reko... mozda se moze maknit :)
<Mmike> btw, zovem danas support da pitam jel' oni trose pppoe ili kaj
<Mmike> i lik gleda, veli, vi imate optimax net uslugu - samo internet, nema telefon, nema tv
<Mmike> reko, da
<Mmike> veli lik - vi ste prvi koji koristi tu uslugu :D
<SilverSpace> netko mora biti prvi :D
<obrut> Mmike: zanimljivo je da ljudi ne shvacaju da nekima ne treba televizija, a ni telefon
<Mmike> obrut, da znas ti koliko su mi puta probali uvaliti sve
<Mmike> na 2 godine ugovor
<Mmike> 'ali gospodine, pa imate duplo jeftinije godinu dana'
<jelly-home> na to ih uvijek pitam da mi izracunaju totalne troskove za vrijeme trajanja ugovora i usporede 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> zasto mi ppp0 interfejs nema istu     ip adresu k'o sto mi je 'vanjska' ip adresa
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> disleksija kicked in
<Mmike> nvm
<Mmike> obrut, jelly-home 
<Mmike> kad dodam tag na divajs
<SilverSpace> bit ce ovo jos jedna dosadna utka
<jelly-home> Mmike: e
<Mmike> to se jedino definira nazivom divajsa?
<Mmike> znaci, eth0.100
<Mmike> to je vlan tag 100
<jelly-home> nemoj radit highlight bez pitanja
<Mmike> sorry :)
<jelly-home> ide mi na zivac
<Mmike> jelly-home, ok
<Mmike> jelly-home, necu vise :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, osh da ponovim pitanje s highlightom?
<jelly-home> nuaci pisati cijelu recenicu u isti red
 * Mmike complies
<jelly-home> takitak te ignoriram mentalno 90% vremena
<Mmike> bas krasno :)
<Mmike> zato te i ne hajlajtam tak cesto :)
<jelly-home> i ovo je precesto :-)
<Mmike> no dobro, jel' znas? :)}
<jelly-home> sorry, nisam vidio pitanje :-)
<Mmike> :P
<jelly-home> al ne, nije samo ime
<jelly-home> moze se zvati i "vlan100" a moze i "djuro"
<jelly-home> al ovo je zgodno jer je krace za pisat u konfiguraciji
<Mmike> a kak onda namjestim tag, ako nije u nazivu?
<Mmike> mislmi - moram napraviti subinterface, right? nemre bez toga?
<obrut> ma u nazivu, dakle eth0.100 ako zelis vlan 100, u interfaces dodaj i vlan-raw-device eth0
<obrut> mislim da ces morat i kernel modul za vlan uloadat
<obrut> i to ces kod izlista interfaceova vidjet kao dodatni interface
<obrut> sluso ovo prosli vikend uzivo i nikako ne mogu izbit iz glave, danas posluso bar 5 puta... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGicLK94Uh8
<datase> YouTube: I Want Out (Helloween) Acoustic - Thomas Zwijsen & Ben Woods (Master Guitar Tour) - 0:04:23 - 85567 views - 1679 likes / 9 dislikes
<Mmike> obrut, yup
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> a sad, kak to na linksysu? :D
<Mmike> tomato sucelje to ne podrzava
<Mmike> pa drkam sad
<jelly-home> 8021q ce se automatski naloadat ako prepozna vlan djidjimidji u interfaces(5)
<obrut> s tim tomatom se nisam nikad poigrao, jel to cemu ? prcko sam nesto s openwrt i dd-wrt
<jelly-home> obrut: u debianu, ak se zove ethX.YYY ifupdown automatski zna da je to tagged vlan YYY na trunku od ethX
<jelly-home> ne treba vlan-raw-device
<Mmike> obrut, a je, samo sto nemres vlanove kroz gui konfigurirat
<Mmike> stovise, wikipedija veli 'no'
<Mmike> al' ispod je hyperWRT
<Mmike> koji je pak slozen od openWRTa
<Mmike> i kad velim nvram show
<Mmike> pokazuju se neki vlan djidja ovo ono
<Mmike> dobra mi je ova utrka
<Mmike> svi vozaci psuju na ovaj ili onaj nacin svoje trkace inzinjere
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> pa vconfig postoji na tomatoju
<jelly-home> al mozda ak imas poseban chip za switch to nemres koristit nego moras neki drugi alat
<Mmike> ma mogu
<Mmike> sam sad moram nekak rec ovom dreku da ne koristi vlan1 nego vlan100
<Mmike> brijem da to pise u wan_ifname
<Mmike> al' nisam sguran
<Mmike> ;})
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: klopa next week?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, na hvaru sam
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, trebas me nesht konkretno ili sam osh jest? :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, btw, na kaj se ovo odnosilo: "VjetarSaSunca [12:15:47] Mmike: been there, seen that :)"
<Mmike> jebemti vlan port trunk kurac tag
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> Želim konkretno jest, da. :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  Osim toga, reako si da ti se ugodno družiti sa starijom gospodom LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> a skužio sam i zašto. Voliš ti tu oldskool IT spiku :p
<jelly-home> već su počeli Božićni filmovi na tv
<jelly-home> Die Hard na RTL
<VjetarSaSunca> ajme internet frikuša!
<SilverSpace> bemti intenete vec je 1h
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-16
<civija> pozdrav ekipa
<civija> ako registriram besplatnu .hr domenu preko dns.hr
<civija> sto na kraju kad zavrsi cijeli online wizard?
<civija> dobijem od njih neki mail ili nesto?
<civija> zavrsio sam proces registracije ali nisam dobio nikakav feedback pa ne znam je li sad moram cekati
<civija> ako da, koliko
<civija> itd ...
<civija> radi se o domeni za pravnu osobu
<jelly> pa, jel domena radi?
<civija> ne jos koliko vidim
<civija> zanemarite
<civija> upravo stigao mail odbijenice :)
<Mmike> civija, sta su rekli da ti je mercedes pre star? :)
<vileni> zasto google authenticator nema search
<vileni> i kad su hamburgeri
<Mmike> cim se vratim doma
<vileni> pa di si sad
<civija> Mmike: da, kazu error 404, too old :)
<civija> i ja i mercedes
<Mmike> vileni, Stockholm
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<jelly-home> ebenti freenode i vps
<Mmike> brtprt
<Mmike> super radi artful i onda mi se sluske zabriju spojit na neki drugi kurac tu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.krackattacks.com/
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/severe-flaw-in-wpa2-protocol-leaves-wi-fi-traffic-open-to-eavesdropping/
<sillyslux> ode wpa2
<sillyslux> "I read this story a couple of hours after publication, headed over to the Mikrotik forums to check whether my devices were vulnerable... and discovered that Mikrotik had quietly addressed this two weeks ago and my APs were all already patched against it :-)."
<BotaniCar> <3
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> totalni raspad samsunga
<jelly> #onokad usluga ne radi jer policija radi ocevid zbog pozara i ne da popraviti izgorjelu optiku i napajanje
<vileni> jelly: di je gorilo
<jelly> neki dslam
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/dangoodin001/status/919794098239705088
<sillyslux> lol
<Mmike> tu isto bio pozar
<Mmike> potjerali me iz zgrade :)
<Mmike> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PL42fFEk/IMAGE%202017-10-16%2009%3A52%3A19.jpg
<sillyslux> ma vidi ti biciklisticke staze...
<sillyslux> hm
<Mmike> treba pribit onog koji je smisljao openstack cli naredbe
<Mmike> nac koliko koji compute host ima virtualki u lijepoj listi - fuck you
<jelly> Mmike: Get-VMHost | Get-VM | Format-List
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> uzeo sam x1 carbon
<ivoks> zakon
<ivoks> punjac za x1 i mobitel su isti :)
<ivoks> mogu imati jedan punjac doma, a jedan u uredu :)
<ivoks> USB-C FTW
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> x260 nema to
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> to valjda nije usb-c
<Mmike> super je sto tu di jesam u sveckoj svi stolovi imaju punjace za x260 :)
<Mmike> da, ovo kaj x260 ima nije usbc
<jelly> samo sto punjac za mobitel ne moze dati 90W
<jelly> ni 40W
<Mmike> ivoks, po slikama to je isto k'o x260 sto ima
<Mmike> al' to nije usb-c
<Mmike> https://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fimages-na.ssl-images-amazon.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F41yxVXlt6qL._SL500_AC_SS350_.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FLenovo-Adapter-Battery-Charger-ThinkPad%2Fdp%2FB00NQ8XJFQ&docid=kar2e2-5QfVInM&tbnid=PyJeqmolJNgudM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwie_bjCy_XWAhWBK5oKHbvcCRMQMwgmKAAwAA..i&w=350&h=350&bih=834&biw=1695&q=thinkpad%20x1%20carbon%20charger&ved=0ahUKEwie_bjCy_XWAhWBK5oKHbvcCRMQMwgmKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8
<Mmike> to je moj punjac
<jelly> onaj mali pravokutni?
<Mmike> https://www.google.se/search?q=usb-c&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiVjLPSy_XWAhWFIJoKHeCRAFkQ_AUICigB&biw=1695&bih=834#imgrc=UhTlEnHFF03QjM:
<Mmike> a to je usb-c
<jelly> znaci moras si kupit x1c
<Mmike> kaj je x1c?
<jelly> <ivoks> uzeo sam x1 carbon
<Mmike> jelly, pa ima isti k'o x260
<jelly> vjerojatno ovisi o generaciji carbona, sad ih ima jedno 4? 5 vec mozda?
<jelly> mislim kajjaznam, ja sam samo razocaran sa t 25 a x1 ne bi nikad uzeo
<Mmike> par kolega ima x1
<Mmike> raznih generacija
<Mmike> x260 mi je masu bolji
<Mmike> nemam poma zasto, u biti
<Mmike> tastatura je na x260 sjebata malo
<Mmike> al' sam se navikao sad
<jelly> nemrem taj strgani layout tipkovnice smislit
<jelly> bit ce problem kad kinezi prestanu prodavat ove usb tipkovnice koje sad koristim :-)
<Mmike> jedini zajeb su mi pgup/pgdown tipke
<Mmike> pa kad se siwtcam mi je to problem
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> nac nest za jest
<jelly> ha
<jelly> ST:Discovery na netflixu ima titlove: engleski, talijanski, klingonski
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-17
<sillyslux> https://git.launchpad.net/hibp-pwlookup/tree/README.txt
<sillyslux> The bandwidth costs of distributing this content from a hosted service is significant when downloaded extensively. Cloudflare kindly...
<sillyslux> kako se nisu sitili torrenta
<sillyslux> https://haveibeenpwned.com/Passwords
<BotaniCar> jelly: klingonski ?! Sjajno :) Moram negdje naci kako se zove font :) 
<jelly> transliterirano, nije sa fontom
<ivoks> Mmike: jelly mirka i kenny08 su dobili x270
<ivoks> Mmike: jelly x1 je odlican; lagan, a sve ima
<ivoks> Mmike: jelly x1 gen5 ima normalnu tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar> systemd ima substitut za inotify-tools, svasta :)
<Mmike> djecoooo
<Mmike> ivoks, kaki je u odnosu na x270?
<Mmike> ja sam uzeo x260 jer sam ga dobio za 7k kuna, umjesto za 12-13
<Mmike> i sad si mislim da sam glup kaj sam dao toliu paru za laptop, al' kad je x230 zadnji dobar, a malo ga je pregazilo vrijeme
<Mmike> nego - automatski security updateovi na serverima
<ivoks> Mmike: laksi, veci, tanji
<Mmike> kaj mislite o tome?
<Mmike> ivoks, moram doc vidjet! :) I tak mi mirka duguje coksu neku! :D
<ivoks> ono sto mi je super je sto je punjac usb-c
<Mmike> jer ovi moji na poslu kaj imaju te carbone, nije neka sreca, al' doduse oni imaju stare generacije
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti siguran da je to usb-c?
<ivoks> pa mob i laptop punim s istim punjacem
<Mmike> ja imam 'usb-c' na laptopu isto
<Mmike> al' to nije usb-c, bar ne po slikama
<ivoks> pa evo, nocas sam napunio htc 10 sa lenovo punjacem
<Mmike> doduse, cijeli office tu di jesam ima te punjace po stolovima :)
<ivoks> a jucer x1 sa htc punjacem
<ivoks> tak da... prilicno sam siguran
<ivoks> kao i macbook
<Mmike> ma cek
<ivoks> nemas kaj tu cekat :D
<Mmike> pa gledam slike, jebemu
<Mmike> usb-c i ovo kaj ima moj laptop nije isto
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/USB_Type-C_macbook.png
<Mmike> iako pise da moj laptop ima usb0-c
<Mmike> da, to moj laptop ima cetvrtasti utikac
<Mmike> i koliko vidim taki imaju i x270
<ivoks> x270 nema usb-c punjac
<ivoks> on ima lenovo nes
<ivoks> ali ima usb-c za spajanje drugih uredjaja
<ivoks> idemo to odmah provjeriti
<ivoks> ne moze :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to nije usb-c
<ivoks> znaci, x270 ne mozes puniti preko usb-c
<Mmike> https://www.coywood.co.uk/lenovo-thinkpad-x260-charger-46626-p.asp
<ivoks> on ima usb-c
<Mmike> nit x260
<ivoks> ali za spajanje drugih uredjaja na laptop
<Mmike> napravio sam si kavu sa lactose-free mlijekom
<Mmike> kakva hipsterska zemlja i firma
<ivoks> https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/6ye7x3/charging_usbc_mobile_phone_from_x270/
<datase> /r/thinkpad :: Charging USB-C mobile phone from X270? :: We know that X270 can be charged over the USB type C. However, does it work the other way around, i.e. can I charge a USB-C mobile phone from the thinkpad with a USB C-C cable? If so, how much Amps does the laptop provide? :: 1 points (67%) :: 2 comments :: Posted 41d ago by streamofstars
<ivoks> a opet...
<ivoks> budem probao sa lenovo punjacem
<ivoks> https://images.techhive.com/images/article/2017/02/usb_c_laptop_charting-100649896-orig-100709674-orig.jpg
<ivoks> funny
<ivoks> ispada da su apple i goole najbolji vendori :)
<jelly> pa jesu
<Mmike> "We know that X270 can be charged over the USB type C"
<Mmike> kak, kad nema usb ustekator
<Mmike> jelly, bil' ti imao auto-security-upgrades upaljenje na svojim serverima?
<jelly> Mmike: na Debianu da, na Ubuntu ni pod razno
<jelly> svaki tjedan novi kernel
<Mmike> kaj debian ne patchira svoje kernele? :D
<jelly> debian ne izdaje kernel zasvaku pizdariju, ne
<Mmike> to ne fair, ne izdaje nit ubuntu
<Mmike> 3.13 kernel neznam kad je zadnji put bio upgradeiran
<Mmike> ovi svjezi hwe kerneli, da, jng
<Mmike> al' to i tak sam na laptopima vrtis
<Mmike> i desktopima
<Mmike> pa nije bed
<Mmike> PLUS
<Mmike> imas live patching sad
<Mmike> pa ne moras rebootat
<Mmike> a imao si i kexec ovooono prije
<Mmike> pa nisi morao rebootat
<Mmike> ono sto mene zivcira kod tih auto-security-upgradeova je auto-restart servisa
<Mmike> sranje samo takvo
<jelly> kexec je isto reboot
<Mmike> kak se onda zvalo ono bez reboota?
<Mmike> aha, u biti je boot, da
<Mmike> bootnes novi kernel na stari, samo ne prodjes post
<Mmike> yup, krivo, ignore :)
<jelly> mislim, novi kernel i sav userspace
<Mmike> dada
<jelly> POST mi je za 80% masina <2 sekunde
<ivoks> Mmike: ima usb-c
<Mmike> sve virtualke, a? :D
<jelly> da
<Mmike> da, to je super :D :D
<Mmike> lxc je jos bolji
<jelly> jos da se rijesit ovih preostalih ~120
<Mmike> a docker i kiberneti jos bolji
<Mmike> jelly, bude, vremenom
<Mmike> ja sam bio toliko protiv virtualki
<Mmike> kao, kaj kurac, ovo ono
<Mmike> i fakat, kad imas silu svega k'o u pornjavi, virtualke su nepotrebne
<Mmike> jer i tak ti za svaki iole veci sajt treba plejada servera
<jelly> i za to su virtualke bolje jer manje ovisis o hardveri
<ivoks> Mmike: usb-c specka kaze da taj port moze i davati i primati struju. dakle na isti port na koji punis laptop, mozes spojiti i neki uredjaj koji zelis puniti iz baterije u laptopu
<jelly> hardveru*
<Mmike> ivoks, a di da nadjem taki kabl?
<ivoks> Mmike: x270 ima usb-c port, ali za sad ne mogu dokazati da se moze puniti, jer mi ne radi preko htcovog punjaca
<ivoks> a lenovo punjac mi je doma
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da se na taj port nemre punit laptop, samo praznit, tj, kroz njega mosh punit druge urerjaje
<Mmike> k'o sto mosh i kroz bilo koji drugi usb, for that matter
<ivoks> ne znam, nadam se da je obostrano
<Mmike> ovaj je jedino, valjda, always on
<ivoks> to definiras u biosu
<ivoks> a kabl... dobijes ga sa svakim suvremenim telefonom
<ivoks> osim applea
<Mmike> kockasti?
<jelly> usb-c-asti
<jelly> gospe
<ivoks> https://www.links.hr/hr/kabel-delock-usb-c-2-0-m-na-usb-c-m-1m-crni-201200171
<Mmike> da, na taj nemres punit laptop
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> on
<ivoks> odustajem
<Mmike> da, to nemam di ustekat u laptop
<ivoks> ne pricamo o tvom laptopu, vec o x270
<ivoks> i usb-cu kao takvom
<Mmike> ivoks, nego, jel' imau mirka, kenny08 isto ubunture gore?
<Mmike> i ti?
<Mmike> aj dajte povray za drugara, ha? :)
<Mmike> APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0"
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<kenny08> Mmike, imamo :)
<Mmike> kenny08, pa dajte!
<Mmike> apt install povray
<Mmike> i onda
<Mmike> povray --benchmark
<Mmike> i onda ponovis, ali prije toga velis: systemctl stop thermald
<ivoks> Mmike: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25758717/
<ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25758722/
<ivoks> ili cijeli stats
<ivoks> al to je na desktopu ;)
<ivoks> opet bluetooth ne radi na androidu
<ivoks> pa za popizdit
<ivoks> danas radi, sutra ne
<Mmike> ivoks, to je tvoj laptop?
<Mmike> aj pestaj  'model name' iz /proc/cpuinfo
<Mmike> i uname -a
<Mmike> a i lsb_release -a kad vec davim :)
<ivoks> to je desktop
<ivoks> na telefonu sam
<hbogner> Mmike, vidis mogao bi ja testiratei povray na nekim nasim strojevima, usput nam posluzi kao test :D
<hbogner> vec dufo nisam niti na jednom :D
<vileni> jel koristio tko ovaj modul http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/latest/iptables_module.html
<Mmike> vileni, mi tu juju koristimo :)
<Mmike> hbogner, lijepo :) jesi? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, cek da se slozi server prvo :D
<hbogner> sad sam tek slozio jumpere na backplane-u
<hbogner> jel tko od vas dizao svoju git(lab) infrastrukturu za privatne potrebe
<jelly> mi imamo bitbucket server
<jelly> (previously: stash)
<hbogner> razmisljam jel ima smisla dizati vlastiti git server za nase interne projekte
<jelly> skoro uvijek da
<jelly> nema razloga zasto bi githubu dao svoj kod
<hbogner> ok pitanje je da li to prebaciti u git uopc eili drzati lokano
<hbogner> nebi isao na public hostano nikako
<jelly> al ak imas linuxase kaj fali normalnom git serveru i ssh auth
<vileni> gitlab stavi i mir
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' radi webex samo iz browsera?
<Mmike> hbogner, nemas kaj 'dizat' 
<Mmike> osim ak ne zelis gitlab
<Mmike> al' gitlab je cesto overhead
<Mmike> lijepo izgleda i sve, al' plje
<hbogner> jelly, samo linuxase imam :D
<hbogner> ma sto jednostavnije, znaci git server i ssh auth
<hbogner> interesirala me najjednostavnija opcija za privatni git
<Mmike> ivoks, radi! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kako koji
<ivoks> stari webex ne radi
<ivoks> novi radi
<ivoks> ali vecina klijenata nije presla na novi jos
<ivoks> cisco je
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je nokija
<Mmike> i radi 
<ivoks> ajde, i oni su presli
<ivoks> banke i telcoi jos nisu
<Mmike> mislim, stajaznam, dobio sam URL mailom, kliknio i slusam ruse kak pricaju  :)
<Mmike> manje mi ubija CPU i manje prometa ide mrezom
<Mmike> za sad bar
<ivoks> html je sad
<ivoks> nije java vise
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> Peter mi reko da probam to, da vele ljudi da radi
<Mmike> i - radi
<Mmike> ivoks, od kog si kupio lenoveke?
<Mmike> that is - kud da odem da mi ugrade memorije jos, jer je laptop u garanciji
<Mmike> i da mi bios flashaju
<Mmike> prazni mi se prvo kriva baterija :D
<Mmike> bios upgrade to poporavlja
<ivoks> pa flashaj sam
<Mmike> pa gubim garanciju onda
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> za stavljanje memorije sigurno gubim
<Mmike> jer moram pol laptopa rastavit
<Mmike> x220 je bio tak jeben laptop :D
<ivoks> za flashanje biosa ne gubis garanciju
<ivoks> to bi ti windows ionako sam napravio
<Mmike> brijes?
<ivoks> strojeve sam uzeo u mikronisu
<ivoks> kakve garancije
<Mmike> poslo sam im mejl
<Mmike> pacmo vidit
<Mmike> nego, doslo mi oko 2k kuna razlike plina za platit
<Mmike> i gledam obracun ocitanja
<Mmike> i skuzio da su mi u 6tom mjesecu krivo zaracunali 
<Mmike> tj, zapisali
<Mmike> jer je stanje onda bilo 6800 a sad je 6100 :)
<Mmike> i poslo slike brojila i objasnio (mailom, u nedjelju) i plinara se danas javila i rekla 'ups, sorry, ponistili smo, dobit ces nove uplatnice i obracun na osnovu slika sto si poslao)
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> moderna drzava!
<vileni> Mmike: na hp ne gubis garanciju ako sam stavljas ram
<Mmike> vileni, ma, bed je sto na x260 moras cijeli laptop rastavit
<Mmike> izvadit tastatutu i tak
<vileni> a to je druga stvar
<Mmike> na x260 si imao iza poklopac, otvoris, stavis, zatvoris, bok
<Mmike> i x260 je mogao dve plocice
<vileni> na y520 sam nosio u servis jer mi se nije dalo riskirati
<Mmike> erm, x220 je mogao dve plocice
<Mmike> x260 i x270 mogu samo jednu
<Mmike> sto je totalni bummer
<vileni> ma smece to, baci
<Mmike> ma necu
<Mmike> simpatican je laptop
<vileni> dam ti ja x220 za taj x260, necu te ni nadoplatu traziti
<Mmike> za putovanja i to ce bit ok
<Mmike> a za godinu i pol cu ga prodat za 5-6k kuna, i izgubit samo soma kuna
<Mmike> kaj cu kupit - ne znam:D
<vileni> ja bi x1 cabron
<Mmike> eto ivoks ti ga ima
<vileni> ma taj mi skup, mora biti barem 5 godina star .)
<Mmike> vileni, kak ti x220 radi?
<Mmike> meni zena koristi svoj x220 svakodnevno, zadovoljna je full
<Mmike> x260 opce nije nist laksi od x220, k'o sto sam mislio
<Mmike> samo ima puno bolji battery time i bolji ekran :)
<ivoks> x200s
<ivoks> kupljen 2008.
<ivoks> jos uvijek funkcionalan
<Mmike> byup
<Mmike> ja imam x201
<Mmike> radi k'o veliki
<ivoks> ali ga je pregazilo vrijeme
<Mmike> taj mi je najbolji
<Mmike> ima najprejebackiju tastaturu
<Mmike> ivoks, da, spor je
<Mmike> nemre browser normalno vrtit
<Mmike> nit jubito
<ivoks> https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/X1-Carbon-5th-Generation/p/22TP2TXX15G
<ivoks> dell xps 13 je jako dobro izdrzao 3 godine
<ivoks> moze jos tri bez beda, pa cu ga i prodati
<ivoks> u biti sam zadovoljan kako se dobro nosi. nisam imao tako dobra iskustva sa inspironom
<Mmike> meni jadno kaj ti svi laptopi mali samo 16 gigi mogu
<Mmike> tol'ko stane u x220, srca mu
<ivoks> 8 je sasvim dosta
<ivoks> i stavis naljepnicu:
<ivoks> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/26/0e/ce/260ecedbec4ab6246b5434e0695556ce--geeks-data.jpg
<ivoks> i imas vise od 16G
<ivoks> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_QkaMfpOD1bM/SJlQjHjlsZI/AAAAAAAAATo/90LS3Zwbp9U/s400/Picture+8.png
<Mmike> 8 gigi nije nikak dosta
<Mmike> tol'ko mi sam chrome uzme
<sillyslux> ^
<sillyslux> a datacenter for a browser
<vileni> Mmike: a super je, samo bi htio 16 umjesto 12gb unutra, sad sam kupio 9cell bateriju, navodno original sa amazona
<vileni> moram si jos dock nabaviti
<vileni> jedina sto mi smeta je rezolucija
<Mmike> da, rezolucija je malena
<Mmike> iako, za terminal skroz ok
<Mmike> 1920x1080 je malo pre sitno za 12" :D
<vileni> Mmike: za jedan terminal, ja volim 4 u terminatoru imati :)
<vileni> 1600x900 bi bilo taman
<vileni> cak i 1440x900
<Mmike> retro bi mogo bit odlican
<sillyslux> tmux 1600x768 8" font-size je nesto oko 16
<sillyslux> so my client just provided me a mock-up of an idea he has https://imgur.com/Wp348yo
<jelly> meni je 1600x900 na 14" skoro presitno
<vileni> jelly: hoces se mijenjati? :)
<jelly> vileni: za sto? :-)
<sillyslux> za manje, da se naucis cijenit ovo sta imas
<vileni> jelly: x220 :)
<vileni> najradije bi si kupio jos jedan zapravo, i zadrzao x220
<vileni> ali kako da objasnim jos jedan laptop
<jelly> biologija
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/9
<hbogner> Mmike, aktivno sat vremena
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj ti znaci to?
<hbogner> pa jebo.te/pas ce expireat nakon sat vremena
<hbogner> morat cu kreirati neki novili debian live image :D
<hbogner> ovo je starije malo :d
<ivoks> Mmike: samo mi browser i treba
<ivoks> Mmike: uredno vrtim tri chrome profila na 8GB i terminal+ssh do moje 8core/128GB radne stanice
<Mmike> pih, 8core 
<Mmike> kakva ti je to jadna radna stanica?
<ivoks> a sad kad dodje novi firefox, bit ce jos bolje
<ivoks> Mmike: radna stanica; datacentar ima jos vise :)
<ivoks> zaboravljas
<ivoks> ja sam direktor, a ne inzenjer ;)
<Mmike> direktore
<Mmike> reci ti meni
<ivoks> imam drugacije potrebe
<Mmike> jel' imas ideju kak da juju2 bundle napravim tak da mi uzme charm sa githuba
<Mmike> ili bzra
<Mmike> ili cega vec?
<ivoks> imam
<Mmike> ajd pliz
<ivoks> raspravljao sam to vec
<ivoks> napravit cemo plugin za juju
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a nemas sad nest?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> e jebo
<ivoks> nemam vremena raditi na tome :/
<ivoks> ali mozes ti, nije tesko
<Mmike> a budem, da
<Mmike> uzeo juju-deployer i preradio ga da radi sa juju2
<ivoks> ideja je da mozes pokazati na git i commit id, tag ili verziju
<Mmike> da, da
<ivoks> juju-deployer ubijamo
<Mmike> k'o sto je deployer za 1icu radio
<ivoks> 2.2.4 je dobar korak u tom smjeru
<ivoks> 2.3 ce ga satrat :)
<ivoks> nego, idem
<hbogner> Mmike, os ti mene dodat na taj http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html ?
<Mmike> koga
<Mmike> deployer?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> deployer
<sillyslux> bilo bi lipo na takvoj listi vidjet i tdp cpua
<jelly> tdp cpu-a ce cesto biti overridean sa thermal mgtom od servera / biosa
<jelly> tak da svi rezultati od hw s posla nisu samo CPU nego "CPU u HP Proliantu"
<jelly> oustalom imas ark.intel.com pa si gledaj TDP :-)
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> pa, za usporedbu pogledat svaki cpu je blesavo
<jelly> Mmike: sillyslux volontira da doda TDP kolonu za svaki CPU koji je na popisu
<jelly> eto
<jelly> rijeseno
<sillyslux> :|
<jelly> jel bi bilo lijepo?
<jelly> ili bi bilo lijepo da to neko DRUGI upise?
<jelly> odluci
<sillyslux> ja da odlucim? okey
<sillyslux> nek bude column za tdp i tko doda upis, neka sam odluci hoceli dodat ili ne
<sillyslux> ali, ay
<sillyslux> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_alltime.html
<sillyslux> zasto ne oni?
<sillyslux> mislim, u  usporedbi, di cu zavrsit sa 35W 65W 95W(sta ne dolazi u obzir) zanima me, hey nisam ni zano za http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html i zaboravit cu taj link tak i tak, sry sta sam ista reka :(
<jelly> ne treba ti bit zao, samo ako hoces informaciju, zasto bi drugi istrazivali umjesto tebe
<jelly> "stratch your own itch"
<sillyslux> nope, kad dodas upis, lako ti je upisat i tdp u buduce, jer ti je poznat
<sillyslux> za staro... ebiha
<sillyslux> evo nagadzam: Intel Atom C2758 45W?
<sillyslux> 20W :|
<jelly> nije mi poznat
<jelly> svi ryzeni imaju podjednaki cpu-seconds bez obzira na top freq
<sillyslux> AMD FX(tm)-8350 ​125W uhh
<jelly> sto znaci da ili se efektivno svi vrte na 2.2GHz top, povray nikad ne utjera cpu u turbo
<jelly> odn. kak vec amd zove "turboo"
<sillyslux> kako to?
<jelly> 16 core na 2.2GHz je tocno duplo brzi od 8 core na 3.4GHz
<sillyslux> sta, na turbo gasi pola kora?
<jelly> ne znam, ali efektivno su svi ti GHz za kua sa ovim benchmarkom
<sillyslux> pa nije valjda sa 125W
<sillyslux> kako se to uopce hladi? ono neki server cooler sa svukom aviona?
<sillyslux> ili ogromni monster-cooler
<jelly> pojma, al imam nekoliko arm SoC-ova testirat fore radi
<sillyslux> <del>Intel Xeon E5-2690V3            [jelly]            2.6G  2x12core (24)      00m38s           839.312 CPU-secs  (Debian 4.1.7-1+grml.1) NOTE: HT disabled in BIOS</del>
<jelly> otkud to
<sillyslux> view-source:http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html line15 <!-- ... -->
<jelly> za neke real-world workloade se isplati pogasiti HT, ovdje ocito ne
<Vlado9A> večer :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTmViRQGNb8&index=18&list=PLDFbn0_RyGtNHj0LqUzmh9qhGJ7BVkfXV
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 1 Hour Of Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone. :: Duration: 01:02:01 :: Views: 120,773 uploaded by X0verXDriveX :: 683 likes :: 24 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ivoks, deployer i tak ne radi sa 2x
<Mmike> jelly, ne natjera u turbo jer zakvaci sve jezgre
<Mmike> i onda nema turba
<Mmike> nit obruT-a
<Mmike> ostavio nas je
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-18
<BotaniCar> Na danasnji dan 2010: [12:20] <@NajveciKuracIsu> grozno je to kaj mi je prva misao za vrijeme bljuvanja bila "jebote ovo jos uvijek ima fini okus"
<bartiduu> koji je je vec komanda da vidim info na teminalu za process
<bartiduu> kill -info pid
<bartiduu> ili
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, provjereno
<ivoks> x270 se moze puniti sa lenovo punjacem za x1, preko usb-c porta
<vileni> bartiduu: pidof?
<jelly> bartiduu: ako znas tocno kako se zove, pgrep ili pidof.  Ako ne, gledaj u outputu od ps, npr. ps -fe ili ps -fu korisnik
<jelly> bartiduu: vjerojatno mislis na: ps -fp pid
<jelly> bartiduu: pgrep i pidof daju samo pid po imenu, sorry
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
<Mmike> ivoks, znasi, x270 ima tanki zaobljeni ustekator, ne kockasti ?
<ivoks> Mmike: x270 ima nekoliko konektora; konektor za sta te zanima?
<Mmike> za punjenje :)
<ivoks> meni se cini da ti jos uvijek nisi shvatio sto ti ja pokusavam reci
<ivoks> usb-c specifikacija kaze da se usb portovi mogu koristiti za punjenje baterija
<Mmike> moguce, nebi bilo prvi put da ne znas objasniti sto zelis reci :D :D 
<ivoks> to je potpuno nevezano za 'punjac' koji dobijes s laptopom
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci da x270 ima i kockasti ustekator?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> za taj punjac?
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<jelly> punjenje baterija izvana, ili punjenje baterije unutra? :-)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> x260 nema usb-c
<Mmike> ima 3 usb-3 porta
<ivoks> x270 isto tako ima dvije baterije
<Mmike> i jedan je alway on
<Mmike> pa mosh punit stvari s laptop baterije dok je laptop ugasen
<Mmike> al' to je i x220 imao
<Mmike> tak da nije neka nova ficura :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ih puni dobrim redosljedom?
<ivoks> to je imao i x200
<Mmike> jer x260 ima bios bug pa prvo prazni 'rezervnu' (manju) bateriju, a onda tek veliku
<Mmike> btw, javili mi se iz zelcosa, rekli su da mogu rastavit laptop za dodat memoriju, da to ne narusava garanciju
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak, al' kad su rekli, kaj cu im ja
<Mmike> mikronis i ini salju sve u zelcos
<hbogner> Mmike, nisi me stavio na povraying listu :(
<jelly> hbogner: koji ti je entry
<Mmike> a sad
<Mmike> ubuntu i bluetooth
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj sam trebao?
<Mmike> hbogner, daj rezultate, jebemu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, i daj mejlom, ne stignem po danu bas ovo gledat
<hbogner> jelly: entry?
<hbogner> Mmike, dao sam jucer, daj ond amail da ti saljem
<Mmike> petar@superpig.com :D
<Mmike> nemrem sad, sastanaci
<hbogner> jelly: 2x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2640 v4 @ 2.40GHz
<hbogner> Trace Time: 0 hours  0 minutes 43 seconds (43.380 seconds), using 40 thread(s) with 1645.429 CPU-seconds total
<hbogner> ha ha ha, superpig :D
<jelly> 10core
<hbogner> Name:Natvik, Olav; Organization:Superpig Inc.; kanada
<hbogner> jelly, da, 2x10core, virtualno 2x20
<jelly> Olaf!
<ivoks> Mmike: zelcos i mikronis su ista firma
<ivoks> ja si fakat mislim uzeti iphone8
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa prodam ak ne valja
<vileni> barem iphone uvijek mozes prodati
<hbogner> Mmike, polsao ti mail na pig@mmike.com :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jos nije releases 17.10 izaslo? 
<CrazyLemon> sutra
<SilverSpace> malo sutra
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Skoro sam zaboravio mirkotika apdejtat za onaj WPA2 kuac 
<BotaniCar> http://cdimage.debian.org/images/release/9.2.1/ # ako kome treba ..
<BotaniCar> Da bas ne morate downloadati i CD #14 :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, koristim nestinstall pa skinem jednom tih 250-300mb :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: i izgledas k'o pametan couk :) 
<Mmike> ja sam vec na 17.10
<Mmike> ovo mi je prvi put da vozim betu
<Mmike> i fakat radi super :)
<vrodic[m]> Wayland?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je radi ali mi je ruzan i fali mi unity
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mate :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas Ubuntu based on ghome-shell
<Mmike> koji izgleda k'o uniti
<Mmike> i mosh ga na waylandu tjerat
<Mmike> vrodic[m], nope, MatE trazi X
<Mmike> stovise, citao sam danas da Mateovci zele probati Mir :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> e mate mate
<jelly-home> prezime mu znate
<BotaniCar> ajte te salate
<Mmike> ka-rate!
<hbogner> Mmike, zasto pametan coek?
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj?
<Mmike> tesko mi je ovak kad van konteksta postavljas pitanja
<Mmike> vjerojatno na stvari koje sam napisao jucer :)
<hbogner> Mmike, pa i ja sam izgubio kontekst na tvoj odgovor :P
<Mmike> koji moj odgovor?
<Mmike> hbogner, si ti siguran da nisi htio s BotaniCarem pricat? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, oooops, moja greska :)
<hbogner> malo sam pogubljen danas
 * BotaniCar gleda i smije se
<hbogner> BotaniCar, cuti picko :P
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItm3f6MGEY 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dinah Washington, Rae & Christian - Is You Is Or Is You Ain't My Baby :: Duration: 03:53 :: Views: 326,674 uploaded by DinahWashingtonVEVO :: 1,558 likes :: 59 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> male boginje u srbiji
<ivoks> u nepune dvije godine 9000 zarazenih
<ivoks> svi oboljeli su necijepljeni ili nepotpuno cijepljeni
<BotaniCar> DEVET TISUCA ? Ma, bravo. Omogucio bih im da se i dalje ne cijepe,a li u izolaciji
<BotaniCar> Darvinovi isprdci
<hbogner> Mmike, eto jos jedan povray vrtim
<BotaniCar> "kilonova" je izraz koji naucnici koriste ! :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, na istom stroju?
<Mmike> nemam nit rezultate za prvi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, na 5. stroju
<hbogner> poslao ti na ubuntu hr mail
<hbogner> jel jos provjeravas taj mail?
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ides sa mnom u kino ? :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22528391_1690897270960789_5428588962469912525_n.jpg?oh=c6353614d99ebc634e5c84660f549f8a&oe=5A88455D
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ak ces ti sa mnom http://www.kaptolcinema.hr/kaptol/moj-mali-poni-film-sink/4879/20171017
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam nikakvih bedova gledati crtice :) Samo ne znam kak da nagovorim djecu da ne idu s nama :) Nemrem prije kina zveknut' metar tekile s tobom, ako njih hendlam :) 
<Mmike> na glupom iphoneu nemres mijenjat snooze time
<Mmike> 9 minuta je
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> uvijek je 9 minuta :)
<ivoks> svega ima
<ivoks> ljudi zele stavljati 3000 mailova u bcc
<ivoks> i kad im velis da trebaju uzeti mailchip ili nesto tome slicno, onda pitaju zakaj ovo ne moze
<ivoks> i kad im velis kako je to na rubu zakona, opet kmece
<ivoks> Mmike: evo nes za tebe
<ivoks> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj0BCSm24y8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Why Intermittent Fasting Is The BEST Method For Fat Loss :: Duration: 08:48 :: Views: 304,569 uploaded by The Hungarian Experiment :: 5,814 likes :: 385 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> pih
<ivoks> pa majku im
<ivoks> kupis ISO
<ivoks> platis posteno taj iso
<ivoks> iso/iec 27017:2015
<ivoks> i onda u njemu veli 'za ovu stavku pogledajte iso/iec 27002'
<ivoks> koji, naravno, opet kosta
<ivoks> pa u njemu 'pogledajte iso/iec 1111' i sta ti ja znam
<Mmike> hbogner
<Mmike> jebemu :)O
<Mmike> ivoks, hvala ti na brizi, pogleda cu cim dodjem u hotel
<Mmike> kad si pivicu narucim :)
<ivoks> pivica je ok
<ivoks> sve je ok
<ivoks> dapace
<Mmike> gladan sam
<Mmike> a ovim cisco apic dreku trebaju stoljeca da se rekonfigurira
<Mmike> ovim ovom
<Mmike> https://youtu.be/T8PxESRZqa4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Incredible spin from Leipzig's Jean-Kévin Augustin in the Champions League :: Duration: 00:27 :: Views: 42,642 uploaded by BT Sport :: 567 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> predobro
<sillyslux> https://threatpost.com/lenovo-quietly-patches-massive-bug-impacting-its-android-tablets-and-zuk-vibe-phones/128489/
<sillyslux> “The problem is, the RSA private key that belongs to the public pair that was used for the signature checking, could be found on the internet as part of an example application of a software library,”
<Mmike> drek je taj android
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> drek je iphone
<Mmike> al' na skroz drugaciji nacin
<Mmike> imam super telefon doma, xperia z3 compact
<Mmike> koji nije dobio security update od ljeta 2016te
<Mmike> ili jeseni
<Mmike> nit ce ih dobit
<Mmike> i sad se moram gnjavit s LineageOSom
<Mmike> mislim da cu bacit sve to i kupit pixel neki
<sillyslux> bez updejta godinu dana i nije ih sram :(
<Mmike> naravno da nije
<Mmike> pa to je mobitel iz 2015te :)
<Mmike> ili 2014te :)
<sillyslux> kao kuhar koji nejede sta kuha tako i oni imaju sigurno neko rijesenje
<Mmike> e kak sam fini burger pojeo sad
<sillyslux> za se
<Mmike> nije prejeben
<Mmike> al' ono,bas dobar
<Mmike> doduse, kosta 190 kruna sveckih
<Mmike> znaci oko 150 kuna :)
<sillyslux> eh mene moj ceka u frisderu
<Mmike> za spec?
<sillyslux> sizz burger
<Mmike> ey?
<sillyslux> a e
<sillyslux> u komadima
<sillyslux> nesto meso ima, ove kiflice u ormaru
<sillyslux> neki sir oni kecup senf luk crkveni
<sillyslux> bit ce dobro ako ko napravi
<sillyslux> le silly moi non est chalance
<sillyslux> ce soir
<sillyslux> ovi orahovac je ko da je neko ulio vodu
<sillyslux> ail nije sve lose, sakuplja sam 10-15 sistema u zadnjom desetljecu, uvik mislim ocistit cu, vadit home i neku konfiguraciju, pa sam jucer, sad imam terabajt za installaciju yay
<sillyslux> hah cekaju jos 10 servera na drugoj terabajt ploci da se i njih rijesim :(
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-19
<SweetMuffin> Obitelj na ručku u restoranu.
<SweetMuffin> Tata:
<SweetMuffin> -Konobar, mojim vas zapakirajte nam ovo za psa.
<SweetMuffin> Djeca:
<SweetMuffin> -Huraaa, imat ćemo psa!!
<jelly-home> Konobar: pa upravo ste ga imali?
<SweetMuffin> HAHAHAHAHA
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi dobio mailove?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> di si slao?
<hbogner> na mmike ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> pffft
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> zato sam te pitao na koji mail da saljem
<hbogner> o_0
<Mmike> nop, nista mi nije doslo tamo
<Mmike> al' nije mi nit spam dosao, tak da... :D
<Mmike> nekaj tam ne stima, budz0r jel' se brines ti o tom mejl serveru kaj? :D
<Mmike> budz0r, ga je cini se ugasio kad je spama puno pocelo dolazit :D
<hbogner> o_0
<hbogner> dakle na koji mail hoces da ti to prosljedim?
<vileni> ha, update za mobitel!
<sillyslux> tpm update?
<vileni> nemam pojma, moram naci detalje
<sillyslux> chromeos tpm firmware update brise sve
<sillyslux> ah, pa zato nije podjeljen automatski
<SweetMuffin> Tak se hendla mail server :) 
<SweetMuffin> Zgasis pa nek si mami salju :D
<jelly-home> i meni je update za mobitel, changelog je jedna, potpuno beskorisna recenica
<jelly-home> @#$% kineze koji skrivaju vlastite greske
<jelly-home> jucer sam po forumima trazio da bi nasao da je blutut zakrpan
<SweetMuffin> #onokad imas mobitel koji dobije azuriranja. Malo vam zavidim
<vileni> ja sam se zacudio
<vileni> iako, ono sto me brine je da se ne spominje blueborne
<vileni> da ima redovite apdejte bio bi mi najbolji mob ikad
<jelly-home> ne spominju nista mamicu im
<jelly-home> ovi oneplus.
<jelly-home> sad mi bar sat radi kak spada.  A wireless jos drzim ugasen ;-)
<jelly-home> ionako mi sa 1TB date ni ne treba
<jelly-home> smartwatch od garmina uopce nije smart, sve dobiva preko blututa osim gps-a
<jelly-home> to ukljucuje i namjestanje vremena.  Ima gps unutra, ali ne zna s toga pitati koliko je, zapravo, sati.  Mora dobit inicijalnu vrijednost sa racunala/mobitela
<jelly-home> (GPS infrastrutuktura moze dati mikrosekundnu preciznost korisniku, a interno koristi nanosekunde kod kompenzacije relativistickih efekata.)
<CrazyLemon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<Mmike> weeee
<Mmike> mozda bluetooth radi kak spada
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, veli mi ovaj desktop dasa nas da je bluetooth u linuxu sjebat zbog androida :)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodesian_Ridgeback
<datase> ^ The Rhodesian ridgeback is a dog breed developed in South Africa. Its European forebears can be traced to the early pioneers of the Cape Colony of southern Africa, who crossed their dogs with the semi-domesticated, ridged hunting dogs...
<Mmike> zna netko koja je ovo pasmina na .hr ?
<jelly> vau vau
<jelly> vau vau s grbom?
<CrazyLemon> gonič lavova :D
<CrazyLemon> Cijena psa prema izboru iz legla od 1000 eur za psa neizložbenog psa do 2000 eur za psa izložbenih predispozicija. 
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, tak se zove?
<Mmike> gonic lavova?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike tako kaže gugl.. rodizijski gonič lavova :D
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> rodezijski*
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> TO je brzina
<Mmike> kroz usb3!
<Mmike> :)
<sillyslux> u bote
<sillyslux> (Stockholm) [1.14 km]?
<Mmike> sillyslux, a tu sam kod klijenta koji je telekom operater :)
<Mmike> pa jebiga, nije bas fer
<Mmike> al mi zanimljivo kak se ubuntu kroz usb automacki skonfo :)
<Mmike> jos da FAKIN BLUETOOTH PRORADI
<sillyslux> kak usb? usb-eth?
<sillyslux> nije valdja nekakvi usb-usb host bridge
<Mmike> pojma :)
<jelly> Mmike: najs, toliko nemam ni u uredu jer ne trola switch :-)
<jelly> me*
<jelly> trotla*
<jelly> gladan*
<Mmike> jelly, inace, kroz wifi tu imam 200/200
<Mmike> tj nesto manje
<vileni> Mmike: ali to na x260?
<Mmike> vileni, kojo?
<vileni> Mmike: brzina wifija
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> x220 moze do 40ak
<vileni> hmm, pa mora vise
<Mmike> vileni, u biti sam dobio 250/250 tu kroz wifi
<Mmike> predobro
<Mmike> doma imam oko 200
<Mmike> kad testiram s lokalnog storidza
<jelly> ja na wifiju na poslu imam...
<jelly> lol, 23 megabita
<Mmike> to nije ac
<Mmike> jelly, koji laptop, koji wifi?
<Mmike> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<Mmike> ja imam ovaj neki
<jelly> T420s
<jelly> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] [8086:0085] (rev 34)
<jelly> kad izlazi artful za praf?
<sillyslux> oh noes... onokad ti paket iz minchena ode u keln a ne ovamo :(
<sillyslux> 32h je na putu, moglo je vec bit tu negdje blizu
<sillyslux> Status From Thu, 19.10.17 15:40 a.m./p.m. digitalizacija's a bitch
<ivoks> Selecting best server based on ping...
<ivoks> Hosted by Optima Telekom d.d. (Zagreb) [81.51 km]: 18.695 ms
<ivoks> really?
<ivoks> optima, 81km? a u zagrebu sam
<ivoks> Selecting best server based on ping...
<ivoks> Hosted by VIPnet (Zagreb) [81.51 km]: 11.659 ms
<ivoks> zvuci kao da su u istom DC-u :)
<jelly> 11ms nije isti DC
<jelly> kilometri su im bezveze, geoip baza koju koriste ne zna nista o nasim selima tipa Zagreb
<jelly> ivoks: al zato ako koristis server 12313 sa mobilne aplikacije, znam tocno di si sta si jer salje gps koordinate
<ivoks> Mmike: si tu?
<ivoks> ili bilo tko drugi
<Mmike> ivoks, e?
<ivoks> Mmike: iphone, da ili ne?
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> ti i ja se u nicemu ne slazemo
<Mmike> pre debilan je
<ivoks> pa... :)
<Mmike> a jebiga :)
<Mmike> previse debiloidnosti
<Mmike> da, blutetooth radi
<Mmike> treba ga nekad forsat rukom al u principu radi
<Mmike> i imas cak fino stanje baterije :) to na androidu nemas
<Mmike> al' ja popidim na stvari 'snooze je 9 minuta i nemres podesavat to'
<Mmike> i tak je hrpa stvari
<Mmike> a mislim uzmi
<Mmike> uzmi polovni imas na njuskalu tonu
<Mmike> uzmi 5s taj je fini mali brzi stara moja ga ima
<ivoks> mislio sam 8
<ivoks> pa ak ne valja, prodam
<Mmike> a ono ak ti se bacaju novci :)
<Mmike> a mosh i to
<Mmike> ja gledam dinka i ne vjerujem
<Mmike> lik k'o da je u snovima nekim
<Mmike> 'konzistentno sucelje'
<Mmike> kufer moj konzistentno, malo izlazis iz necega gore, malo dolje
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> taj 'mi znamo bolje od tebe' je dio koji mi se ne svidja
<ivoks> tehnologija je super, bolje nego android
<ivoks> ali te lobotomiziraju
<ivoks> hm, nokia 8
<ivoks> New 'Bothie' mode for both selfie and rear camera images
<sillyslux> pa ak imas pare viska... sta ne eksperimentiras s libre fonom 5?
<sillyslux> $1,500,000 Funding Goal  $1,821,363 Funds Raised  4 Days to go
<sillyslux> $599
<sillyslux> oh lol... est. delivery jan, 2019
<jelly> zašto je to lol
<jelly> nije ti to canonical pa da najave turbo mega mobitel i odustanu :-)
<sillyslux> da ali nije ni preporuka za "evo ako ti triba"
<jelly> ah, nisam gledao kontekst gore
<sillyslux> ali ono... poznata linux distribucija... tempting
<sillyslux> ms je najavio neke nove laptope s snapdragonom, to kao windows-rt all over again
<sillyslux> punjenje baterije samo svakih nekoliko dana
<jelly> Mmike: konzistentnije nego drugi?
<Mmike> jelly, pa android je, mho, pretty konzistentan
<Mmike> tamo me jebu ti fakin apdejti
<Mmike> kojih nema
<Mmike> a iphone 5s ce dobijat aptejde jos sigurno godinu-dve
<Mmike> ivoks, cim se vratim doma probat cu ovo s hranjenjem
<Mmike> idem u london na 3 dana poslije, taman ce bit super test
<Mmike> low-carb daje rezultate, al' je naporno
<Mmike> plus, jedem jedno te isto svaki dan
<Mmike> pile/meso i hrpa povrca
<Mmike> ponekad riba
<vileni> Mmike: sto sa hranjenjem?
<Mmike> vileni,  pa nist :)
<Mmike> kad se vratim idemo se hranit
<Mmike> e, pojeo sam tu hamburger za 150 kuna :)
<Mmike> ok je bio cak, onak, bilo ga je i nije bio los :)
<vileni> vidio sam negdje :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je kak je svecka skupa :)
<vileni> a ono, ako ti nije bed dati za burgeraj, onda ti je i ovo ok :)
<Mmike> burgeraj je gurmanluk samo takav
<Mmike> bas sam racunao
<Mmike> isto je k'o u submarinu
<Mmike> samo je burger zericu finiji
<Mmike> tj, ovisi o burgeru
<Mmike> ima onaj neki teriaki drek u burgeraju koji je ocajan
<vileni> nebi me uvjerio ni da mi platis burgeraj na tjednoj bazi! 
<vileni> ali mozes probati
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> nemam te kaj uvjeravat
<Mmike> tebi je fin skuplji i losiji burger
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> ne kuzim sam zast onda ne jedes u brutal burgeru
<vileni> nije skuplji, a ni losiji!
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> burger tamo kosta 50 kuna
<Mmike> a u burgeraju je 40 kuna
<Mmike> ili 45
<vileni> brutal je u krivom kvartu
<Mmike> s tim da u submarinetu ne dobijes krumpirice
<Mmike> a u ovom dobijes
<Mmike> doduse, nisu bas neki :)
<Mmike> (meni bar, zena veli da su joj super)
<vileni> u burgerbaru kosta manje, ne dobijes krumpirice nego cipse
<Mmike> vileni, a si iso kaj na velesajam?>
<vileni> ne, idem na zavrtnicu
<Mmike> kaj ima tam?
<vileni> pa burgerbar
<Mmike> brutal?
<Mmike> ili ovaj s velesajma?
<vileni> ne, ovaj velesajmski
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> i kaki je?
<vileni> pa ono, nije submarine, ali s obzirom na pristupacnost super je
<Mmike> e a tu sam btw jeo prelos burger za 90 kuna :D :D :D
<Mmike> mislim, nije pre los
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> :) 90 kuna :)
<vileni> ja sam najskuplje platio u bunsenu
<vileni> ali taj je bio najbolji
<Mmike> nemrem online checkin napravit za bec->zagreb let
<Mmike> samo za stockholm->bec
<Mmike> vileni, de je to
<vileni> Mmike: dublin
<Mmike> i nisi mi reko za to
<Mmike> mene chuspajz i hosi vodili nekud
<Mmike> dobar bio za popizdit
<Mmike> al' neznam kak se zvao
<Mmike> cek da piam :)
<vileni> mislim da sam ti spomenuo jedno 15 puta
<Mmike> mnje
<vileni> i 99% da su te u bunsena vodili
<vileni> ima jelovnik kao vizitku, i mozes birati hamburger i cheeseburger, obicni ili dupli
<Mmike> vileni, ispada da sam jeo tamo
<Mmike> i bio je odlican :)
<vileni> pa eto
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> fakat odlican :)
<vileni> kad mene neces slusati, barem vlatku slusas :D
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> e i najboljii ramstek/biftek
<Mmike> u dublniu
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> mi-li-na
<vileni> to cu pitati vlatku ako ikad opet odem tamo :P
<vileni> tu u okolici jedino mi ovaj na ranchu bio ok
<Mmike> sshuttle je najbolja stvar nakon screena i sshja
<Mmike> pjebote, jebem(o) se s LCAP 'failover' ovo ono pizdarijama pol dana (ja koji kurca ne kuzim i cisco momci koji kao znaju)
<Mmike> i ne radi
<Mmike> i dodje lik, car, i kaze 'aj probaj ovo aj probaj ono'i skuzi di je bed :)
<Mmike> pjebote :)
<SweetMuffin> sshuttle ne podrzava windowse
<vileni> valjda LACP? :)
<SweetMuffin> Nemooj ga ni citat
<SweetMuffin> Mosh mislit kak su oni to debugirali, pokvareni telefon
<Mmike> LACP, da :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, windowsi ne podrzavaju windowse
<Mmike> pre super mi je artful
<Mmike> osim bluetootha :)
<Mmike> al 'veli kolega koji je xps13 ili koji vec uzeo da njemu radi bez beda
<Mmike> i da je vjerojatno bed u lenovotu :)
<Mmike> neka, kupio sam na njuskalu QC25, te su na zicu
<Mmike> pa cu to furat sa sobom
<Mmike> a ove QC35 prodat
<vileni> Mmike: posto? :)
<vileni> jesu i qc25 noise canceling?
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> vileni, 300 dolara
<Mmike> platio sam ih 380
<vileni> ove qc25 isto nisu bas jeftine
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> al' fakat vrijede
<sillyslux> lmao https://twitter.com/Jacob_at_Cal/status/920495753386061825
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-20
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> hbogner, ti si 'on a rampage'? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, buahahahaha
<hbogner> ovo je tek pocetak, sad ce jos nesto opterona na test :D
<Mmike> uvest cemo posebnu stranicu za tebe
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> zao mi sto nisma onaj ryzen provrtio
<hbogner> Mmike, bit ce toga, ipak nam iz servisa svaki tjedan izlazi hrpa strojeva :D
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> openstack service list -c InternalURL -f value
<Mmike> KONACNO mosh grepat normalno!
<Mmike> (mosh vec neko vrijeme, samo sto sam ja uporno stari cli koristio)
<Mmike> Pa plakat cu
<Mmike> jucer sam se gnjavio sa skriptiranjem da nadjem brzo koja virtualka se vrti na kojem hostu
<Mmike> a 'openstack server list --long' sve to ispise :0
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> 1) aplikacija ne radi.  PM forwarda sysadminu
<jelly> 2) sysadmin analizira, nadje totalno bedasto podesenu bazu, skrpa, objasni u odgovoru i komentira "to su neki tulipani postavljali"
<jelly> 3) PM forwarda mail as-is vendoru (tulipanima)
<jelly> bez editiranja, jeli
<vileni> dobar PM zna editirati odgovor sistemaca
<hbogner> pm=prime minister?
<jelly> vileni: ne bi isao toliko daleko da ovom dam atribut "dobar"
<jelly> ili "dovoljan"
<jelly> ali je super za piti, i sjeti se kupiti slatko svima svako malo, tako da mu oprastamo
<bartiduu> Dali je netko upucen u openpyxl
<tonil233> zz
<tonil233> odoh pogledat log 
<tonil233> jelly-home: sup
<tonil233> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToHo29kD9Go
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A Light That Never Comes (Official Video) - Linkin Park x Steve Aoki :: Duration: 04:39 :: Views: 24,500,323 uploaded by Linkin Park :: 224,966 likes :: 4,601 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<tonil233> jelly bell
<tonil233> belly
<tonil233> sup
<jelly> niš
<tonil233> jel itko ovdje koristio fb test user accounte
<ivoks> bas mi se svidja usbc
<ivoks> mogu napajanje ustekati u bilo koji utor :)
<jelly> ako radi.
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ga prestekavas? :D
<jelly> gura ga malo straga malo s lijeva malo s desna
<ivoks> a Mmike ljubomoran
<ivoks> on ne moze gurat :)
<Mmike> a mogu
<Mmike> al' nije to to :)
<ivoks> a znam
<ivoks> nije isto
<jelly> <kolega> VM nam ne radi dobro, trebali bi novi <mi> što ne radi? <kolega> debian 9 zadnji <mi> što ne radi dobro na starom, kaj ste strgali, i tko nam garantira da ne bute opet strgali? <kolega> strgan nam je rsyslog i neke updateove sam radio iz testinga pa se pošemerilo :D
<jelly> <mi> nikad, ali NIKAD se na debian se smije vući repo za noviji release <kolega> jbg, ja sam na Archu :D
<jelly> [op.aut.: imamo backup retention 30 dana]
<jelly> <mi> kad ste to strgali? datum? <mi> uff, još na ljeto, ali smo stalno odgađali
<jelly> tj. ovo zadnje je kolega.
<jelly> jebes T25 za 2200€, kad kinez slozi T70 sa 1600x1200 za $1350
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/notes/lcdfans/daniels-t70/1910030492597387/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-21
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> huh https://imgur.com/gallery/niBybRh
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 50°F / 10°C; Humidity: 87%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 19 mins, 40 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 72°F / 22°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> pajebemti
<jelly> prije dva tjedna jedan smrtni slucaj, sad skoro drugi
<jelly> tetak; pa stric
<SilverSpace> eh nece jedna nesreca sama
<SilverSpace> uvijek dodu u koloni
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-22
<sillyslux> evo buba nesto i sad... https://www.pmf.unizg.hr/geof/seizmoloska_sluzba/izvjesca_o_potresu?@=1kkdj#news_45225
<sillyslux> uhhhh
<jelly> https://imgur.com/r/ShittyFoodPorn/PLxjjG1 the lasagna burger!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-15
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> Mmike: Xeon Silver 4110 (1 socket, 8 core, 16HT) http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw
<Mmike> This is an unofficial version compiled by:
<Mmike>  MadMike <mmike@ubuntu-hr.org>
<Mmike> o srca mi 
<obrut> 19:39 < jelly> javi kad ga metnes, Mmike :-D da mogu usporedit sa ovim drugim
<obrut> ijao !
<obrut> sto ti treba javljat ? :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<Mmike> cim su CPUi u igri, ili metanje, obrut se uzbudi :)
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dodobaschichu
<dodobas> Mmike: jel ti bila fina kobasa ?
<hrvoje> eto, 10 ujutro i već perverzije :)
<jelly> obrut: on ga mece ja samo gledam
<jelly> Mmike: to pise na svakom mom uploadu podataka, ne znam otkud!
<jelly> vec sam rekao da moram nafukat grml-ovce da stave povray u iso po defaultu
<Mmike> jelly, to je onaj static povray koji sam ti ja skompajlirao ono nekad davno
<Mmike> ono kaj ja moram napravit je probat povray na istom hardveru sa svih LTSova u zadnjih par godina
<Mmike> hrvoje, djesi! :)
<hrvoje> eto me :) jučer sam kompajlirao nešto 33 minute na 8 korova i zaključio da bi mi baš dobro došao neki od tih vaših superkompjutera doma :)))
<Mmike> hrvoje, i ja imam 8korova doma
<Mmike> tj, serem, imam 4 kore, 8 sa HTom
<Mmike> gledao sam da bi uzeo neki 6korni cpu, i novu plocu, i bar 64 gige rama
<Mmike> al' to tol'ko ramsteka dodje da mi zao
<Mmike> javio mi se DPD, doc ce mi paket danas - izmedju 8 i 18 :)
<SilverSpace> tko sto 
<SilverSpace> cega i zasto
<hrvoje> ryzen preporučujem, iako nema single thread performance baš neki
<hrvoje> 8 korova, 16 sa HT-om
<obrut> ja bi bas tak nekog ryzena, ali bi gore isto ko Mike curno 64 GB RAM, al to kostaaaa
<obrut> mozda da prodam svoje ddr3 ramovlje 'viska' 
<hrvoje> 64 je malo previše ... ram je skup i nikako da pojeftini
<obrut> skup je da, da je cijena ko nekad, vec bi kupio
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> bude to skoro palo
<SilverSpace> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/tragedija-u-alpama-muskarac-ustrijeljen-dok-je-vozio-bicikl-ubio-ga-lovac-pao-je-u-sok-kad-je-shvatio-sto-je-ucinio-sada-ga-ceka-zatvor/7941778/
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel se kaj voziš :) 
<obrut> bas bio u subotu s biciklom na Ivanscici
<SilverSpace> Ivanscica se vidjela iz moje kuće i nikada nisam bio gore i kalnik se vidio na njega je bila okrenuta antena za tv 
<SilverSpace> na kalniku sam bio ko klinac
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRmpJiTqszA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Novi Fosili - Valentino i Renato :: Duration: 02:53 :: Views: 408,554 uploaded by snowmanhl :: 839 likes :: 50 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> dodali neke linux mašine u AD domenu, i sad ih nemremo naći.  Po defaultu su išli u OU koji je dodijelio kolega Windows admin, ali tamo više nema ničega
<jelly> <jelly> mozda su u forestu
<obrut> cn=linuxkanta,ou=forest,o=iskon,c=HR ? :)
<Mmike> elektra - uvijek preko ljeta imam manje racune i onda imam nesto sitno razlike za doplatiti (100-200 kuna)
<Mmike> a onda prek zime imam vece racune i prije ljeta imam pretplatu od oko 200-300 kuna
<Mmike> a jos im 2put mjeseecno dostavljam stanje brojila :D
<Mmike> aha, ne, ne dostavljam nist, pardon - to plinari dostavljam
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-16
<BotaniCar> Mozda su u forestu :) 
<BotaniCar> Cuvajte se ljunaxa: https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/44115364_10214782683094552_1483101685332049920_o.jpg?_nc_cat=106&oh=6834a84c3a7ce8364d1f3d2f19f6941e&oe=5C578351
<hrvoje> tak je i agrokor progutala borg grupa :D :D
<BotaniCar> Ocekivao sam neku porn referencu,ali i ovo je dobro 
<jelly> fejk screenshot, koji installer koristi Terminus Bold font
<BotaniCar> Ja sam opcinjen, prepoznao si font. 
<BotaniCar> Ide tko na mrezin smart day iduci tjedan ? 
<hrvoje> drugi put će porn referenca, ne mogu baš svaki put da ne dođem na loš glas :D
<BotaniCar> Joj kaj sam se sad nasmijao. Ono kad cekas da kolegi nekaj napravi backfire 5 godina, pa docekas :) U glavnom, onomad se zapocinjao neki projekt i dodjeljivali su se resursi. Spomenuti kolega je ustvrdio da je njemu za njegovo dovoljna jedna virtualka s 40GB diska i da samo damo resurse. 
<BotaniCar> I, natoci on gore debiana s / particijom od 700MB :) Danas alert u nagiosu, 12% slobodno :) 
<BotaniCar> Masina nemre u off , nema failover, nema HA :) 
<BotaniCar> Reko, nish, obrisi kernel i nemoj rebootat' :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/Co6exNz.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 981x414 354.0KiB :: 1 views :: not sure if safe for work
<jelly> TIL: nije svaki usb-c kabl isti
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak to nije isti
<jelly> originalni oneplus usb-c kabl (koji sam strgao): mobitel veli "charging" i ide brzo
<jelly> 30kn kineski usb-c kabl iz neutrina: "charging slowly"
<SilverSpace> aha ne prepozna punjac
<jelly> punjac je isti
<SilverSpace> da kabel nema vjerojatno sve žice pa ne prepozna pinjac koji onda salje struju za brzo punjenje
<SilverSpace> to se dogodi i na usbe koji nije c
<SilverSpace> tj usbe mini
<jelly> ali... usb ima 4 zice, i to je to
<SilverSpace> imam i ja takav jedan 
<SilverSpace> jelly: trebao bi imati 
<jelly> i jos sam pitao lika dal kroz kabel ide 20W, veli "ide" :-)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da nejde ima neki drugaciji otpor pa ga ne skuzi punjac :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.ioffice.hr/proizvodi/proizvod-72657-monitor-dell-se2717h-210-ajvn
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> nije neka cijena
<jelly> 27" full hd?  Nece ti to imati prevelike piksele
<jelly> https://www.sven.de/dpi/ 81DPI
<jelly> "standardno" je 96DPI
<obrut> ak si sirotinja, a monitor ti sluzi i za gledanje por^H^H^Hfilmova, onda je ovo skroz ok :)
<jelly> ako si dalekovidan i staviš ga na metar, metar i po, onda da
<jelly> a IPS je, 1000:1 i 300cd, neloš€
<SilverSpace> https://www.ioffice.hr/proizvodi/proizvod-76301-dell-flat-panel-27-quot-u2718q-4khttps://www.ioffice.hr/proizvodi/proizvod-76301-dell-flat-panel-27-quot-u2718q-4khttps://www.ioffice.hr/proizvodi/proizvod-76301-dell-flat-panel-27-quot-u2718q-4k
<SilverSpace> https://www.ioffice.hr/proizvodi/proizvod-76301-dell-flat-panel-27-quot-u2718q-4k
<BotaniCar> daj jos jednom, nemrem kliknut' :) 
<SilverSpace> ovo pak puno kosta
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to mi mis sam klika dvaput na kotacic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nema vise onih 16:10
<jelly> ima bijeli, mozda https://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-24-dell-ultrasharp-u2412mwh-1920x1200-ips-antiglare-strong-stylebackgroundyellow1610strong-10001-20000001-300-cdm2-8ms-178178-dvidhdcp-displayportvga-5xusb20-tilt-swivel-pivot-height-adjust-white-3y/115672
<BotaniCar> Isusek, ako mi zena ovo vidi moral bum prodavati stari monitor
<sillyslux> uhh... 2x? ili 3?
<obrut> ja imam neki dell U24nesto, 16:10... odlican monitor za rad... bio mi je najbolji dok nisam uzeo 27", sad mi je samo odlican :)
<BotaniCar> +1
<sillyslux> https://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-215-dell-sseries-se2216h-1920-x-1080-fhd-va-antiglare-169-30001-80000001-250cdm2-12ms-178178-vga-hdmi-tilt-3y/113621
<sillyslux> 750Kn... pa napokon su i te cijne lipo propale
<obrut> padaju cijene svega osim onog cega treba :P (ram, diskovi...)
<jelly> ma fhd ne dolazi u obzir za mene
<jelly> jedino da ih drzim vertikalno 3 komada
<sillyslux> ue, sta ce ti 1080 u sini? to je premalo
<jelly> VA isto ne dolazi u obzir
<sillyslux> ja sam se zajebao sa fhd ekranom
<jelly> VA kad se pivotira ima katastrofa boje
<sillyslux> sta je VA?
<jelly> tehnologija, tip ekrana
<sillyslux> neznam, boje su mi absolutno ok
<jelly> al probaj gledati pod kutem od gore i od dole 
<sillyslux> ali ipak puno vise redova code su na 2 linije sa ovim ekranom nego na 1200px
<jelly> (tj. s lijeva i s desna kad je na vertikali)
<jelly> doduse cek
<jelly> mijesam TN i VA
<jelly> VA je bolji]
<jelly> nije IPS, al je bolji
<sillyslux> ovi mi je super
<jelly> http://www.tnpanel.com/tn-vs-ips-va/
<sillyslux> pisalo je 1920x1200 na njuskalu, ali tip mi ga je dotra pa sam zazmirio na trenutak
<sillyslux> kad otisa, ja ga ono krivo gledam (ekrana)
<sillyslux> *kad je tip otisa
<sillyslux> pa nista, trpim 1920x1080 trenutno
<sillyslux> ovi drugi nema pivot
<jelly> vjerojatno ima bolje sliku od mog Della iz 2003 :-)
<sillyslux> production date Feb 2013 pise na mome
<jelly> je IPS, ali se vec zapeklo slike na mjestima, i tamnija je slika nego kad sam ga kupio, a kupio iz durge ruke prije 10 godina
<sillyslux> a na ovome 1920x1200 pise Nov 2008
<sillyslux> 15 godina je dobar vijek trajanja
<BotaniCar> Fuckas monitor, frizider mora trajati 15 godina, i ves masina - tesko ih je micati. Monitor zamijenis sam :)
<jelly> kolega naširoko nahvalio sušilicu, toliko da mislim kupiti
<sillyslux> za robu? to je zakon
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> Ja citam mmikeov status o susilicama na FB i brijem da cu jednostavno kupiti odvlazivac zraka. Koliko losije susi, toliko je manji - nemam kam s susilicom
<sillyslux> pa moze i tako, ipak je susenje bolje i za robu
<BotaniCar> vele ljudi da im brzo odlaze gumice u gacama koje suse u susilici
<BotaniCar> ( gace, as in donje rublje, za vas s mora )
<sillyslux> pa ja sam ima kombiniranu masinu, a susenje sam palio samo zimom
<sillyslux> svidilo mi se da vadi, kao ispuse prasinu, lipsa mi je roba bila iz susilice, i bolje mirise, susenje ubija micro organizme
<sillyslux> i manje je vlage u stanu kad susis u kuci
<jelly> i ne treba stavljat omeksivac
<jelly> i pokupi mucice
<sillyslux> miseve?
<sillyslux> sta su mucice?
<BotaniCar> Jao, ima netko tko ne zna sto su mucice :) Pustite ga da zivi u sreci i veselju
<sillyslux> hm ok :D
<BotaniCar> Ako vec zelis saznati za nesto sto nisi znao, ali da je i korisno - guglaj "mica  flakes" :)
<sillyslux> ugh... 1 kg (bag) Order number: 53205.13010.144 €14.88 * Mica Flakes, gold-copper, 1 - 5 mm
<BotaniCar> Znas di se to koristi, osim u pretjeranim kolicinama po licima djevojaka iz Tkalciceve ? :D
<sillyslux> hocu bijeli pod sa tim i bezbonom premazom
<sillyslux> *bezbojnom
<jelly> sillyslux: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lint_%28material%29
<datase> ^ Lint is the common name for visible accumulations of textile fibers and other materials, usually found on and around clothing. Certain materials used in the manufacture of clothing, such as cotton, linen, and wool, contain numerous...
<BotaniCar> Ma kakav lint material, mica flakes, covjece . Nisu ni ista liga ! Mica flakes se umjesavaju u boje kojima se bojaju automobili i onda dobijes cca 20% bolju refleksiju sunca/topline 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, koristis internet, cime si automatski diskvalificiran iz kviza. 
<jelly> ne govorimo o istim mucicama :-)
<sillyslux> mh yummy Navel lint
<BotaniCar> ja ga zaista zelim postedjeti tog znanja, ako je cijeli zivot proveo da to ne zna, zasluzuje da tako i ostane :)
<sillyslux> mozda je ipak bolje kad imas bar jedno 1440px u horizontali
<Mmike> liiiiiipo li je plovit mooooooooooorem
 * BotaniCar zapiva s Mmikeom u dvoglasu "I kad oden gore ja plovit ću morem svaku tvoju pismu pivat ću na glas Dalmacijo mojaaaaaaaaa"
<jelly> na lažini suvoj ležat 
<SilverSpace> i ja imam taj dell 16:10 bet HDMI :)
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/zemo323/status/1052179483963338752
<jelly> moj ima DVI-D, to je isto ko HDMI
<SilverSpace> jelly: meni nece rpi raditi na taj dvi na adapteru
<jelly> mozda r.pi nema dobru podrsku za EDID citat i uzme neku defaultnu rezoluciju
<SilverSpace> ha
<SilverSpace> moze bit
<SilverSpace> narucio sad adapter jos jedan pa cu da viđem
<jelly> ili se, joe gore, reza bira konfiguracijom boot loadera 
<jelly> kao na nekim drugim jeftinim arm boardovima
<SilverSpace> na drugom to radi isti adapter na dvi
<SilverSpace> doduse ima i drugu rezu
<Obi-Van-Konobe> exit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-17
<obrut> fakat je u ku*cu mreza u utuntuu 18.04... izgubim na minutu internet konekciju i djubre vise ne resolva dns kako treba dok ne restartam konekciju
<obrut> valjda se dnsmasq ili sto vec zaglavinja
<obrut> a ip adresa i dns-ovi staticki skonfani
<obrut> nista dhcp
<dodobas> mozda se spojio na ubuntu cloud, ali kako nisi platio... onda ne radi ... plati pa ce radit :)
<phd> obrut: debian ftw :)
<obrut> ma debian je isto u ku*u :)
<obrut> sve distre su u ku*cu
<phd> ne znam kako je to s linuxom na desktop stroju. na servere mećem debian
<obrut> phd: ovo su desktop/workstation masine... iz mojeg 20+ godisnjeg iskustva s linuxom sam dosao do zakljucka da mi je ubuntu mate najmanje smece od distre
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<jelly> sad sam vidio sve. http://vegapcic.rs/
<jelly> http://vegapcic.rs/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/vegapcic-ketering-6.jpg 
<jelly> dugo sam se pitao kaj je ono zuto pri pocetku youtube videa, neki put ih ima i vise
<jelly> dok nisam jednom vidio kod nekog youtube bez ad blockera
<hrvoje> kakvi su to ćevapi od žita, pa zar im ništa nije sveto
<jelly> osim što proizvodi struju, još će i vodik... http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/IMSR-starts-second-stage-of-Canadian-design-review
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-18
<SilverSpace> fan
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> https://youtu.be/wN8SK-pvNvA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pogledaj server svoj, Admine (Riblja Čorba parodija) :: Duration: 03:40 :: Views: 1,658 uploaded by ПичвајзПикчерс :: 85 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-tv-hat/
<SilverSpace> jebote giht ... koja je to muka 
<SilverSpace> 22 evra
<jelly> šešir za pitu
<SilverSpace> i to bez poštarine
<phd> jutr
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> SilverSpace: pricaj mi :)
<obrut> (gith - muka)
<obrut> SilverSpace: bas sam danas poslao kolegi link na fotkicu koju sam napravio prije koji tjedan - https://www.obrut.org/fotke/stuff/giht.jpg
<SilverSpace> obrut: mene potrgalo ovih dva dana
<SilverSpace> mene ne toliko na noge koliko me sad na ruke ovaj put
<obrut> mene uvijek ili palac na nozi ili zglob, nikad nista drugo
<SilverSpace> i ne znam od cega 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gd7M1_SByE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Amazing SpotMini Robot Dancing & Put To The Test For Commercial Usage - Boston Dynamics Updates :: Duration: 02:30 :: Views: 14,446 uploaded by Inventions World :: 222 likes :: 33 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> sMANDARINE
<obrut> !
<SilverSpace> pizdim ... vec neko vrijeme tražim rijesenje za grijanje i termostate tj. ventile za svaku sobu posebno i nikako to riješiti na zadovoljavajuci nacin
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/DN15DN20-220V-4W-Electrical-Motorized-Ball-Valve-2-Way-3-Wire-Brass-Valves-p-1272291.html?rmmds=detail-left-hotproducts__1&ID=45357&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> e sad mislio ovo sloziti sa sonoff
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/SONOFF-TH10-DIY-10A-2200W-Smart-Home-WIFI-Wireless-Temperature-Humidity-Thermostat-Module-p-1190016.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
<SilverSpace> ali jebi ga kad sonoff ima jednostruki relej 
<SilverSpace> samo gasi pali
<jelly> lik mi je poslao mail jutros, u mailu samo slika mandarina, i sad pita koji je status narudžbi za sutra, nemam ni cijenu ni niš :-)
<SilverSpace> ha da 
<SilverSpace> danas za sutra
<obrut> jelly: naruci 10 tona :)
<SilverSpace> e to
<obrut> odnosno reci samo: 10 tona
<obrut> pa kad pita: sta 10 tona
<obrut> pitaj sta mandarine
<SilverSpace> i kad doce kazi da si se zajebo za dve nule
<jelly> obrut: bah, poslao mi sinoć a nisam vidio, a već bi sutra dofurao
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ISPORUKA SUTRA?!?
<jelly> BotaniCar hrvoje ivoks Mmike obrut vileni  hbo...nema ga ^^ MRNDARINE
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ISPORUKA PETAK, narudzbe ASAP (do sutra)?!?
<SilverSpace> gledam dali bi se tu dao ugraditi dupli relej 
<SilverSpace> https://www.cnx-software.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Sonoff-TH16-Board-ESP8266-Large.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, ooo, moze moze!
<Mmike> thnx
<obrut> jelly: ja se upiso, thanx
<Mmike> u gace?
<obrut> pelene :)
<obrut> Mmike: jel ti jos drvis po openstacku ?
<Mmike> obrut, drvim
<Mmike> vise po jujuu doduse, al' drvim, da
<Mmike> ocemo napravit install party, all manual? :D
<obrut> jel canonical stagod brije na deployment openstack servisa u kontejnerima ? :) il to sam redhat brije ? :)
<obrut> da znas da sam mislio cim uvatim vremena napravit install party na neku zadnju verziju... trenutno mi newtong gore... al inace ja radim manual install
<Mmike> canonical deployua openstack u kontejnerima
<Mmike> u lxcu
<Mmike> ovisno o tome kaj kak di
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ISPORUKA PETAK, narudzbe ASAP (idealno danas, al moze i do nedjelje)?!?
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 ISPORUKA PETAK?!, narudzbe ASAP (idealno danas, al moze i do nedjelje)
<CrazyLemon> jeftine mandarine :)
<jelly> nisu toliko jeftine koliko su zrele
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-19
<phd> jutar
<dodobas> supatnici ...
<jelly> oh nice, u Thinkpad X230 se moze stavit tastatura iz X220 https://i.redd.it/s5l8sqodc3t11.jpg
<hbogner> mandariiiiineeeeee \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<jelly> Mandarine stižu za ~30 minuta, stanje narudžbi zatvoreno u 13:20
<hbogner> huh
<hbogner> kako pa ali ja
<hbogner> kaze sad kolega da bi i on
<jelly> hbogner: tiš još dobit, malo smo zbrzali ovaj put
<hbogner> kaze mozda 4 vrece i sipak, sam da se sa svojima doma dogovori
<jelly> ako ne bude viška za njega, biti će u idućoj rundi
<hbogner> cek, danas preuzimanje?
<hrvoje> jelly, ja sam okasnio za ovu rundu ... nešto me zub ubija pa sam van stroja. oće biti iduće runde možda?
<jelly> hbogner: danas stižu u firmu, a za ircere ćemo se dogovorit
<hbogner> jelly, jel ima onda uopce kaj za mene?
<hbogner> ili smao ako ostane?
<hbogner> kaze kolega da bi on definitivno 4 x mandarine, znaci on i ja sveukupno 6
<hbogner> pa javi da znam njemu reci
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> hbogner: smao sto je ostalo, a ostaloje i mozes dobiti ukuno 2 vrecice mandarina.  Iduca isporuka oko mrtvih dana, ako kisa ne sprijeci berbu oko 29.10.
<hbogner> ok, daj sve sto je ostalo, a to ej ako sam skuzio 2 vrece, pa podjelim s kolegom sad ovu turu
<hbogner> Mmike, evo fleshao sas2 kontroler na IT firmware, danas ga ustekam doma u komp i javim ti kak sve radi
<hbogner> mogu i tebi jednog slozit, za simbolicnu naknadu :D
<hbogner> il ti sebi kupi sam pa ti posalkjem upuctva ka slešat
<hbogner> la la la, e ovo ce trajat, dd na 24 drive kistri u raidu 6
<dodobas> sta je IT firmware ... kao da sam vec bio dio ovakvog razgovora, hmmm ?
<hbogner> o dodobas pa ti si tu
<dodobas> yesh
<hbogner> it firmware pretvara sas raid karticu u hba karticu, znaci iskljucim hardverski raid i kartica sluzi kao obicni sas kontroler u kojeg mogu ustekati diskove 
<dodobas> a zasto ne kupis odmah hba karticu ?
<hbogner> na ploci imam 6 sata konektora, a planiram vise diskova, sad vec imam 5, pa mi treba dodatnih portova
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Tri kile šupka za 45 kuna? Nije loše.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> A ne, čekaj, šipka. Sorry.
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dodobas je u zasjedi tu i tamo iskoci iz busije :) 
<hbogner> dodobas, ovu imam za 0kn :D
<dodobas> ili na hreliću za 10kn :)
<hbogner> default lsi sad u it-u je puno vise
<hbogner> https://www.ebay.com/itm/8x-port-SATA-PCI-E-SAS2008-HBA-expansion-LSI-SAS-9201-8i-9211-8i-IT-mode-818/263978429440?hash=item3d76572c00:g:-2kAAOSwwKxbueXS:rk:1:pf:0
<hbogner> uglavnom IR firmware je sa raid softverom i ti mozes svaki disk propustiti na os kao individualni ali je sporije nego u IT modu
<hbogner> ti flashah koji firmware hoces, ako ti to chipset dopusta
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da cekam poslovne prilike u zasjedi :)
<hbogner> dobrica je cak pisao o tome nedavno: https://blog.rot13.org/2018/09/lsi-megaraid-slow-compared-to-md.html
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<dodobas> hbogner: ali to sto je dobrica radio nije IT firmware, nego samo jbod konfiguracija ?
<hbogner> sa jbod nemozes dobit sve informacije o disku, negdje sam citao da smart neradi
<hbogner> ovdje radi
<dodobas> dakle, potvrdujes da je tocno sto sam napisao ? :)
<hbogner> pojednostavljujes postupak za pristup, jedan sloj manje
<hbogner> da, krivo sam procitao, dobrica nije radio it nego raid vs jbod
<hbogner> tu si u pravu
<dodobas> woohoo, idem si kupit kilu brzine ... da proslavim ... woohoo 
<hbogner> ok meni za mkoje potrebe je nebitno, ali ako imas zfs nezelis ir
<hbogner> https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?resources/detailed-newcomers-guide-to-crossflashing-lsi-9211-hba-and-variants.54/
<Mmike> jelly, mandarine su danas, right?
<Mmike> jelly, ak nisam narucio, tko mi kriv?
<obrut> Mmike: ak nisi narucio, gledaces nas dok jedemo :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obrut, si rijesio kontejnare?
<Mmike> jbg, na moru sam, nemrem danas bit u zbg nikak
<obrut> nisam se s tim uopce bavio :)
<Mmike> zakaj si piito?
<obrut> pa tak, cito sam da je redhat totalno preso na servise u kontejnerima pa me zanima jel to default i na canonical automatiziranim instalacijama :)
<Mmike> ja od kad sam u canonicalu, canonical instlaira sve u kontejere
<Mmike> ono, imas 'controll node' koji na sebi ima mysql, rabbit, cinder, glance, kurce, palce, i svaki je u svom lxcu
<Mmike> odnoson, lxdu
<hbogner> blah, koji mi kurac da ovo pocnem u petak popodne
<boris_> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=286022535580285&set=gm.10156711353634804&type=3&fref=mentions
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki alat s kojim bih mogao random writeove po nekom fajlu radit?
<Mmike> zelim potrgat mongod database file dok mongo radi
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> ivoks, obrut, hbkojegnemanaircu, also i Mmike i BotaniCar i svi drugi koji hoce doc na pivu ili nesto: kad cemo primopredaju?
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem, nisam narucio, nisam u zagrebu :(
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10.
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10.
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | MANDARINE 7kg = 50kn Å IPAK 3.5kg = 45kn SUHE SMOKVE 1kg = 60kn https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 narudzbe gotove.  Iduce narudzbe oko 30.10., dostava oko 02.11.
<jelly> ivoks, obrut, hbOnSignal: predlazem ponedjeljak popodne.  Mandarine su najbolje sad odmah nakon branja pa ako netko hoce pokupiti i danas ili preko vikenda, moze i to
<jelly> kdeconnect je super, copy/paste sa racunala na mobitel uredno radi
<Mmike> ako netko odustao mogu ja uzet njegov dio! :)
<SakiKnin> obrisao sam compiz, sad sam u x
<SakiKnin> imam samo desktop bez sučelja, mogu samo viditi filesys
<SakiKnin> hoće li izaći iz x ako instalrim ponovno compiz
<SakiKnin> jelly: skup si u pm
<SakiKnin> jelly: skup si u pm :)
<jelly> SakiKnin: da, to je cijena cekanja da vocke zapravo dozriju
<SakiKnin> jelly: OK, zezema se! Razumijem te...
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vileni di gledate vi strimove?
<Mmike> recimo, gp japana upravo?
<obrut> jelly: hej... javim se za mandarine, u teoriji moze pon popodne...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nigdje zadnje vrijeme kvale i utrku na rtl njemackom
<Mmike> meh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uglavnom sad gledam motogp
<SilverSpace> f1 mi dosadila sa dva pretjecanja
<Mmike> meni motogp dosadan, gledao par utrka, i onak, pljeeee
<Mmike> al da
<Mmike> i formula je dosadna
<Mmike> [pre malo udesa
<SilverSpace> pogledaj zadnju gp 
<SilverSpace> a i ove manje klase su ludilo 
<Mmike> to da
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> i gp2 formula je odlicna
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-20
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> Mmike: motogp.com :P
<SilverSpace> Sretan 14. rođendan, Ubuntu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-14
<Mmike> vrodic[m], x260: 305x208x20, T480s 331x226x18
<Mmike> x260 1.30 kg, T480s 1.31kg
<Mmike> 14" laptopi su preveliki za avion
<Mmike> pft, i T480s ima samo jedan memory slot
<obrut> Mmike: ja imam 14" i radi u avionu :P
<jelly> kako to, kaj nije prevelik
<Mmike> radio meni i T520, 15" :)
<Mmike> al' je prevelik, naporno je
<Mmike> 12/13" modeli su taman za to
<vileni> carbon je prava stvar
<vileni> jedino sto moras odmah uzeti memorije koliko zelis
<Mmike> Meni se taj carbon nikak ne dopada, losa tastatura i cijeli je nekak knj
<vileni> sta nema istu kao 470/480?
<vileni> barem ima zasebni insert!
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> 260 ima losnjikavu tastaturu
<Mmike> ja bum si x270 uzo ovih dana
<Mmike> jer ima pravi NVMe
<Mmike> i ima usb-c
<Mmike> iako mi to manje bitno
<vileni> thunderbolt?
<Mmike> ne znanm
<Mmike> ssd na x260 je spornjikav kad hrpa kontejnera i ovooono
<Mmike> a i samo 120 gigi je, pa sam tijo upgradeirat i skuzio da nemre nvme :)
<BotaniCar> digao sam doma docker i k8se , usporilo mi stroj do neupotrebljivosti i na nvme disku
<jelly> memorije fali?
<ivoks> konacno! pocinju radovi na kuci :)
<ivoks> stize novi krov hihi
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako je islo mene,ne, memorije imam jos ~10GB slobodno.
<jelly> kod nas se k8s vrti na hdd arrayu i vise diska trosi ci nego k8s
<BotaniCar> koliko imate dediciranih ljudi da krparaju to govno ? :) 
<Mmike> tak je meni CloudFormation govno jer ga kurca ne razumijem
<Mmike> onaj juju, koliko god da ima sranja (mongo fakin db), je carski alat
<Mmike> brijem da treba koristiti pulumi + juju, pulumi za provisioning, i juju manual provider za po strojevima
<Mmike> jer juju bas ne moze provisionati sva cudesa koja amazon nudi
<Mmike> al' jednom kad treba servis konfigurirat, povezat, uparit... juju rocks
<vileni> ili terraform
<Mmike> nah, terraformu fali stosta
<Mmike> aha, mislis terraform + juju?
<vileni> ne, nitko ne misli o jujuu :)
<Mmike> yup, to je velka greska jer je juju fakat odlican
<vileni> terraform + packer + ansible
<Mmike> jedino ne koristit charmove koji su napisani vec od strane canonicala, jer su prilagodjeni za openstack deployeve pa ces malo koristi od njih imati
<Mmike> vileni, sto je packer?
<vileni> https://www.packer.io
<vileni> od hashicorpa isto
<Mmike> ansible isto ne kuzi 'service configuration' - nemres povezat, recimo, mysql slaveove i haproxyje (pa kad dodas jos jedan slave da ti ovaj automacki izkonfigurira haprxy backend za te slaveove - moras na ruke dodat konfiguraciju u ansibl)
<Mmike> vileni, da, al' kaj je to?
<vileni> pa "Build Automated Machine Images
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jel' hoce to i docker/lxc imidze napraviti, ili samo kvm/virtuablox/... ?
<vileni> ja sam samo AMI radio
<vileni> vidi tu https://www.packer.io/docs/builders/index.html
<vileni> ima lxd
<Mmike> +1
<Mmike> meni u biti treba nesh tak za KVM imidze, onaj uvtool je bio ok za cloud imidze, al' sad ima neki multipass koji je snap only i uopce je drek 
<Mmike> a i LXD nek ode kvragu jer je isto samo snap
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja nisam napisao da je k8s govno jer ga ne razumijem nego zato jer sam ulozio dosta vremena da ga razumijem :) 
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> I dalje mislis da je govno? :D
<vrodic[m]> Terraform + docker (ili nix možda bolje) mi se čini kao ok kombinacija
<vrodic[m]> jebo full system imageove, to je presporo
<vrodic[m]> a majku na novom poslu ne gine da postane CloudFormation YAML artisan :P
<vrodic[m]> Mmike x270 je stari hw, uzmi si bar neki 8th gen sa 4 jezgre
<Mmike> yea, CF for life
<Mmike> vrodic[m], nema, x280 ima zalemljenu memorju
<Mmike> a x260 mi radi ok, x270 bude isto ok
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: t480s ima jedan zalemljeni i jedan slot
<Mmike> prevelik je 480
<Mmike> za radnu stanicu imam P50
<Mmike> vileni, ja cu malcice masnit
<vrodic[m]> kužim, ti maleni sa expandable ramom su a dying breed
<vrodic[m]> ja bih osobno volio i onaj stari 4:3 format iz x60s
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Kila kestena u KONZUMu 29kn, vise se bo'me necu zafrkavati s branjem. 
<BotaniCar> Za cijenu jedne dnevne dozvole za branje ubodem kilu i po kestena i ajbok
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj placas dozvole?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jasno da bi lugara shutnuo nogom nizbrdo da se proba naplatiti, ali zamisli da platis 40kn dozvolu i onda kao ja dodjes i nema niceg ( u 2-3h sam nabrao brojem 77 kestena prosli vikend ).
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bolje otic na izlet kostajnicu kestenijada bila prosli vikend sestra bila 
<SilverSpace> donjela vrecu kestena
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kajaznam, mi odemo za vikend na bazene ili nekaj, ne da mi se s malom jos po bregima verat. Iako, nisam nikad bio u Kostajnici, jesu tamo ravne ili brdovite shume ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da se radi o ovome :) https://www.putovnica.net/dogadanja/kestenijada-hrvatska-kostajnica
<BotaniCar> vileni: znam koji je dogadjaj, ali nisam nikad bio u kostajnici pa ne poznajem shumu. Ova kod mene je za vrat slomiti ako se popiknes i pocnes koturati nizbrdo 
<BotaniCar> Uz to imam jos jedan problem, vise nemam nikog u familiji tko radi vino, pa nemam moshta za uz kestene :( 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozda uopce nema sume i kesteni su iz indije
<BotaniCar> :) Cak i u clanku spominju shume ! ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: napraviš izlet i ne vereš se nego kupiš :) 
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas ti zasto bi ssh ignorirao ~/.ssh/config ako sam se na stroj ulogirao sa -A ?
<Mmike> kazem: ssh -A bastion. I onda kad s bastiona hocu dalje, ssh opce ne jaebe lokalni config file
<jelly> lokalni na jump hostu?
<jelly> ili lokalni kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> super je otic vlakom ljudi su veseli i zajebancija 
<Mmike> 'lokalni' na bastionu
<jelly> pojma
<Mmike> stovise, i -i ne radi
<jelly> ja se ne ulogiravam na bastion eksplicitno, nego ProxyJump
<Mmike> ma e, al' imam neke kljuceve koji su gore a nemaju password jer reasons (glupi neki arhaicni servisi), i onda mi je lakse ulogirat se na bastion i radit s njega
<jelly> iskopiraj si ih doma :-)
<jelly> ili firma računa da je stroj doma nesiguran?
<Mmike> ja racunam da je stroj doma nesiguran
<Mmike> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<Mmike> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<Mmike> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/mario/.ssh/id_rsa
<Mmike> al' taj id_rsa je moj kljuc na stroju doma!
<Mmike> opce nemam taj file na bastionu
<Mmike> to je, izgleda, by design
<Mmike> u biti, procita conf file na bastionu
<Mmike> jer imam za te neke hostove  da se spaja kao user monitor
<Mmike> i pokusa se spojit kao monitor
<Mmike> al' ne jebe kljuc koji je u conf fileu (niti onaj koji mu dam sa -i), nego lik inzistira na kljuceima sa mog stroja doma
<jelly> al... ak je stroj doma nesiguran, onda ti je i agent nesiguran :-)
<jelly> iskreno ne znam zasto bi postojanje agentove env.var. sjebalo lokalni konfig
<Mmike> right, right
<Mmike> al' doma kljucevi imaju password
<Mmike> i na bastion nemrem bez da odlockam kljuc
<Mmike> a nekak mi nije drago da imam doma kljuceve koji nemaju password
<jelly> al uvijek možeš (unset SSH_AGENT; ssh bla truć)
<jelly> u subshellu
<Mmike> pa sam mislio to mitigirat tak 
<jelly> pa ak radi radi
<Mmike> nda, al' onda nemrem do ansible repozitorija, za sto mi treba moj kljuc :D
<jelly> a forwardaš -A još dalje?
<Mmike> al' da, nesh cu morat skemijat
<Mmike> pa ne
<jelly> pa onda kaj
<Mmike> ssh -A bastion
<jelly> za jedan ssh ti treba jedan ključ
<Mmike> i onda od tamo 'git pull' sa githuba, za to mi treba moj kljuc (s lokalnog stroja) - zato i koristim -A
<jelly> ok, i u čem je problem?
<Mmike> al' i s bastiona moram do drugih strojeva, od za koje koristim kljuc koji je na basstionu - passwordless one
<jelly> <jelly> al uvijek možeš (unset SSH_AGENT; ssh bla truć) <jelly> u subshellu
<Mmike> u tome sto kad se spojim na bastion sa -A nemrem koristit kljuc koji je u /home/mario/.ssh/kljuc 
<jelly> jesi probao
<jelly> ovo
<jelly> go
<jelly> r
<jelly> e
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> upravo
<jelly> kaj veli
<Mmike> isto kao i kad ne stavim unset
<jelly> onda ti je uopće ne radi lokalna konfa
<jelly> a kaj veli "SSH_AGENT= strace -eopen,openat ssh bla truć"
<jelly> trebalo bi ne raditi na isti način, ali ćeš bar vidit da li opće čita konfig
<jelly> i čita li željeni ključ
<Mmike> jelly, radi, jer se spaja kao user 'monitor'
<Mmike> sto imam skonfigurirano samo na bastionu
<Mmike> sec, sastanak, pa javim
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-15
<BotaniCar> Mmike kad sjedne jesti, ne javi se po 20 sati
<vileni> a koliko mu tek treba da sjedne jesti :)
<BotaniCar> Zanima me i za koliko brojeva su mu hlace prevelike kad se ise*e nakon takvog mega obroka :) 
<SilverSpace> https://didrocks.fr/2019/10/11/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-zfs-on-root/
<Mmike> ;asdjkofa;sldkja;sldkfj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ^^
<Mmike> to imam rec na tvoju zlobnost :D
<Mmike> zfs je spor, ne kuzi trim i uopce ne kuzim hype oko toga. Za archival storage i neke tak stvari je totalni mrak, al' za laptop/destkop (mho) je ext4 i dalje majka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zašto guraju zfs jel ima neke prednosti 
<Mmike> pa ono, ima
<Mmike> al' ne na laptopima/desktopima
<Mmike> za velike storidzeve skroz ima smisla
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> za kontejnere i ino, di brzo moras moc pokrenut nest, snapshotat, i ino, super 
<SilverSpace> iz ovog kaj sam procitao nisam bas skuzio thx 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ugl, ja nebi - ext4 sasma fino radi :D
<SilverSpace> pa necu ni ja to sam naletio pa me zanimalo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm, cini se da u eoanu imas zfs 0.8.1, a taj ima TRIM
<SilverSpace> jos dva dana do izlaska 
<vileni> ja sam na 16.04 na laptopu
<vileni> kako dobro radi ni ne mijenjam tako skoro :)
<jelly> baš, i meni 16.04 radi skroz ok
<jelly> s normalnim unityjem
<Mmike> ja 16.04 jos samo na serveru doma imam
<Mmike> desktop i uredski laptop su 18.04 a travel-laptop je 19.04
<Mmike> koji cu ovih dana upgradeirnit na 19.10
<Mmike> grozan mi je gmail
<Mmike> grozan
<Mmike> u canonicalu nisam mjesec dana izdrzao :) 
<Mmike> tu vec jesam, al' i dalje je - grozan
<SilverSpace> jelly: 19.04 i unity radi super meni 
<SilverSpace> tak da mi se bas i ne da nadograditi na 19.10
<Mmike> unity
<Mmike> kaj nije to umrlo?
<Mmike> ja cu zeni 19.10 stavit na laptop, plain gnome
<Mmike> pa cemo vidit
<Mmike> s ElementaryOSom je popizdila - veli da je totalno nefunkcinaonalan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi i nije umro 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam do kad 
<BotaniCar> Ovo s trimom je dokaz da je BSD bolji od ljunaxa, imaju support za trim od 2012. 
<ivoks> gnome je uzas
<ivoks> mac je bolji od gnometa
<ivoks> gnome se moze napraviti podnosljivim, ali za to treba instalirati hrpu dodataka
<ivoks> i cim jedan krepa, biti ce jos veci uzas
<Mmike> mate ftw :)
<ivoks> zakaj
<Mmike> pa dobar je
<Mmike> onaj KDE Neon isto izgleda ok, al pre cesto upgradeovi dolaze i pre cesto je nestabilan i tak...
<Mmike> i plasmashell stalno 20-30% CPUa uzima
<ivoks> 'dobar je' subjektivno
<ivoks> mislio sam da ima nesto vise :)
<hrvoje> a xfce? :)
<hrvoje> simple i gets the job done :)
<SilverSpace> unity je zakon
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> unity ne sme da padne
<SilverSpace> tak je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2he2uDo1pw/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_campaign=dlfix
<BotaniCar> 'el radio tko s CEPHom ? Vjerojatno cu uskoro imati ponesto pitanja, pa da znam ako ima koga za gnjaviti tu :) 
<jelly> ne ali samo Å¡to nismo!
<jelly> radili sa glusterom umjesto toga, zaključili da je ok, ali RH-friendly vendor hoće probati ceph
<BotaniCar> Fino, s tobom je takitak i gust i vrijeme kavu popit' :) 
<SilverSpace> no da
<Mmike> ivoks, nema unity-kopirao-sam-mac ili gnome-kopirao-sam-mac-ali-jako-jako-lose idijotarije, normalni DE na kakav sam navikao jos od Win95. Nema nepotrebnih djidja, ima sve one djidje koje mi trebaju, lajtvejt je i brz. Jedina zamjerka je idijotski indicator-applet, al to sranje je deeply integrated, pa ajd... 
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ista unity je kopija windowsa, ne maca
<jelly> gumbi s lijeve strane i gnome file manager behaviour je macolik
<jelly> xfce i kde su vise kopije windowsa
<jelly> windowsi nemaju panel
<jelly> niti fiksni meni na vrhu
<ivoks> malo ste outdated
<ivoks> ako koristite tipke na prozorima, onda unity nije za vas
<ivoks> unity je keyboard centric DE
<ivoks> od svih enva koje sam probao, jedini me nije forsirao na dizanje ruku s tipkovnice
<ivoks> unity nema fiksni menu na vrhu
<ivoks> to je window decorater
<ivoks> tamo ti je menu aplikacije
<ivoks> kao i windows, unity ima win+? shortcute
<ivoks> mac nema
<ivoks> reci da je unity mac-like samo zbog polozaja tipki na prozoru, a ignoriranjem svega ostalog, nije bas objektivno
<jelly> reci da je dekorator neovisan je podjednako 
<jelly> kad velim Unity mislim cijeli de, i gnome dijelovi, appindicator, kompozitor, i taj jedan plugin za compiz koji se zove unity
<jelly> (u 16.04, prije nego sto je osakacen)
<Mmike> sjedio 2 dana za macom, 2 tjedna za unityjem
<Mmike> tek kad sam za mac sjeo sam skuzio odakle sve te unity-debilane
<Mmike> (meni debilane!)
<Mmike> ugl, jebo to, MATE je ok, radi, i koristim ga :)
<Mmike> jel' tko tu koristi neki Nuc za Kodi? SilverSpace ?
<Mmike> kaj imas gore, neki ubuntu lagani ili one cudne openelece?
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, windows ima, i dalje, start tipku, sa aplikacijama - unity nema. To mi je uzas, da moram TIPKAT kad zelim nesh pokrenut. Ok mi je to u terminalu (cak hrpu gui stvari iz terminala pokrecem) - al' to da vidim koje aplikacije imam i onda ih nadjem, i love that.
<Mmike> Btw, apropos toga - na iphontetu mi na zivce ide sto ne postoji 'applications' aplikacija/stovec - nego svi appovi idu na 'home screenove'
<Mmike> i onda imas sumu tamo
<Mmike> mosh si malo pomoc da to u foldere potrpas, al' i dalje imas sranje
<obrut> Mmike: ja sam taman nabavio neki intel jnesto za htpc, da maknem atoma, i prije nego sto sam stigo upogonit, doso rpi4 :) puko gore libreelec, zasad radi ok
<Mmike> obrut, koji jnesto imas? osh prodat? :)
<Mmike> ja sam rpi3 imao kratko, al' to je pre jadno i pre sporo za kodi
<Mmike> strimovi mi nikak nisu radili, video jos nekak je, al' su meniji bili OCAJNO spori 
<Mmike> Stari R50 sa Core2Duo procom je radio pun kufer bolje.
<obrut> cetvorka radi cak ok... a taj intel j, mislim da je 4004 ili 4005, tako nesto... 
<obrut> al necu prodavat jer mi dobro dodje za druge pizdarije :)
<obrut> masina nikad dosta
<jelly> oho, backblaze ima EU datacenter konacno
<SilverSpace> jah mah
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti je navika; prati malo sto radis i vidjeti ces da od svih tih aplikacija koristis niti 10ak njih
<ivoks> i onda kad vidis da ih je svega par, ljepse je imati ih ina keyboard shortcutu nego naklikavati kroz menu
<ivoks> osim toga, u menuu ne vidis sve aplikacije
<ivoks> cak stovise, moras napamet uciti gdje je neki inzenjer odlucio smjestiti tvoju aplikaciju
<ivoks> je li Terminal u Tools, System, Accessories, itd, to su informacije koje tvoj mozak cuva cijeli tvoj zivot
<ivoks> i to je debilana
<ivoks> meni je i na windowsu, i na macu i na ubuntu terminal na win+1
<ivoks> opce me ne zanima u kojem je menuu
<ivoks> btw... ezahtjev
<ivoks> https://www1.zagreb.hr/eZahtjev/eZahtjev
<ivoks> tu se popuni sve sto ti treba i onda dobijes PDF
<ivoks> koji moras isprintati i odnijetu u gradski ured
<ivoks> ali bitno da je nazvano ezahtjev
<Mmike> meni je terminal bio na win+e, uivijek :) i onda je dosao unity koji je zabrijao da ce sad bit na win+1, jer, eto : )
<Mmike> win+w mi je novi browser window
<Mmike> ne moram nist napamet ucit, te aplikacije koje rijetko koristim su tocno tam di trebaju bit
<Mmike> al' znam da ih imam, ovo s dashem i tipkanjem mi je komplikacija
<Mmike> al' skroz kuzim da netko ima druge preference
<Mmike> zato mi kul kaj ima MATE :)
<Mmike> taman sam si s Wimpressom postao dobar (zivjela Malta), i eto, sad, vise ga necu vidjati :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak se onaj luđak na specki zove kaj radi akrobacije ko da ima montich
<SilverSpace> mali mate
<Mmike> jucer sam updateao Neon, 100+ kwin/plasma paketa
<Mmike> prekjucer isto
<Mmike> eto sad opet
<SilverSpace> našo Brumotti
<Mmike> Stroj mi se nece ugasit. Ssytemd sve napravi, i kad bi trebao ugasit stroj, isti se ne ugasi. Monitor se ugasi (powersaving), al' stroj ostane radit.
<Mmike> moram ga na gumb jaeknit :)
<Mmike> jelly, The requested URL /pas was not found on this server.
<Mmike> A DAJ :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj krivi stroj gasiš :)
<Mmike> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-16
<ivoks> Mmike: tak se serveri na upsu gase; mozda si to omogucio
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne znam jel mislis na Dannya MacAskilla ?
<obrut> ili Martyn Ashtona ? :)
<obrut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik ?
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party :: Duration: 05:21 :: Views: 13,553,765 uploaded by Martyn Ashton :: 105,246 likes :: 1,660 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, desktop kutija doma - sumnjam na nvidijine drivere, jer kad bootam sa SystemRescueCDa onda se stroj na 'poweroff -f' odmah ugasi
<CrazyLemon> obrut zar nije martyn ashton sad na kolicima/invalid?
<Mmike> a doma 'poweroff -f' - ne ugasi stroj. Monitor ode u suspend, ali stroj i dalje radi (vrte se ventialtori i to sve)
<Mmike> obrut, fino mi radi ovaj CeleronJ sa lubuntuom 18.04 i kodijem 18.3 - sinoc proprtljao to sve - sa kodijem 17 je bilo bedova, al' ovo radi skroz ok
<obrut> CrazyLemon: je... ali vozio se u medjuvremenu u tandemu s ekipom :) cak i sam gdje ga je ekipa strpala na bajk i onda ga pazila putem :)
<jelly> Mmike: a poweroff -p ?
<Mmike> jelly, pa to je isto
<Mmike> halt -p bi bio poweroff
<Mmike> dok bi poweroff -h bio - halt
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> zgodno je primijetiti da niti reboot --force ne radi
<Mmike> isto se monitor ugasi i tu sve stane
<DomaMuffin> Mozda je do monitora </dumb>
<Mmike> 𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫
<Mmike> 𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫𒐫
<Mmike> Kuul! :)
<jelly> #ono kad znamenku 9 pišeš kao 9 kockica
<Mmike> jelly, zorane, jeli ti, sta brate vise taj jebo.me?
<jelly> oš roota pa složi?
<Mmike> Jasta!
<Mmike> Ili mosh samo jebo.me gurnit na nekvi moj IP? :D
<Mmike> jelly, https://launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo tu imas ssh kljuceve moje javne
<Mmike> jelly, znas onaj ssh problem?
<Mmike> ugl, strace je pokazao da se bastionivski ssh config cita
<Mmike> ali - veli frend, probaj sa '-o IdentitesOnly=yes'
<Mmike> i sad radi :)
<Mmike> IdentitiesOnly
<Mmike> Specifies that ssh should only use the identity keys configured in the ssh_config files, even if ssh-agent offers more identities.\
<Mmike> znaci, ssh-agent gura vise identityja, i oni koji su u config se ne ignoriraju, al' nece doc na red mozda
<Mmike> ne kuzim, al' eto
<jelly> kak neće doć na red
<jelly> misliš da ima neki limit od kajjaznam 20 identityja i poslije odbacuje?
<jelly> to bi trebao vidit sa ssh -v ili -vv
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> 5 ih ima, mislim
<Mmike> nakon toga remote ssh server zatvori vezu jer '5 put si dao los kljuc, ajbok'
<Mmike> a ssh-agent keyevi imaju priority
<Mmike> tako da treba upalit IdentitiesOnly
<jelly> aha
<jelly> imaš previše identittija
<Mmike> yup, svi stojie u ~/.ssh/
<Mmike> a mozda bih trebao imati ~/.ssh/project
<Mmike> i onda unutra konfu + keyeve za svaki 
<Mmike> i onda imat bash  aliase za specificne stvari
<Mmike> pa kad velim nssh pimpek, da ovaj veli ssh -F ~/.ssh/pimpe/config 
<jelly> pa možeš u ~/.ssh/config velit taj IdentitiesOnly za hostove ili za Host * ne?
<Mmike> mozda
<Mmike> budem to
<Mmike> sutra :)
<jelly> brijem uzeti Thinkpad E495 čisto da probam amd malo, a T420s offloadati rodbini ako će ovo raditi ok
<jelly> ima prethodnu generaciju mobilnih ryzena, nije najnovija, valjda će sve raditi pod linuxima
<jelly> 2 so-dimm slota, moći će ići 64GB unutra ak treba
<jelly> i prazan 2.5" slot za capacity
<jelly> jedino je ekran slabiji od opcija za T490 / T495
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ti si nekaj spominjao ZSF i kak je bed jer nema trim, ispada da nije nekaj alltogether: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1910-ext4-zfs&num=1
<jelly> zar zfs ne treba dva ssd-a + diskove, ne samo jedan?
<jelly> ak bi ubuntu razdijelio OS i podatke i omogućio undo za apt kao što je imala Nexenta, već to bi bio ogroman plus za zfs
<jelly> pa nek je i 3x sporije na superbrzom nvmeu
<DomaMuffin> Napravis single drive pool i imas dedup i kompresiju. 
<jelly> to neki setup za siromake :-)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj nemamo neku finu rijec, kao comodity, umjesto "poor man's" ? :D
<jelly> i ak imamo, zelimo li je koristiti
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.04 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte odgovor (mozda dodje i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | Mandarine pocinju u tjednu od 21.
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.04 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | Mandarine pocinju u tjednu od 21.10.
<jelly> = MAN DA RI NE + Å IPKOVI... uskoro! =
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije avjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | Mandarine pocinju u tjednu od 21.10.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-17
<DomaMuffin> Daj i "avjere" popravi, ali u neko doba dok si vec popio kavu :) 
<jelly> avjere nek popravi onaj koji misli da je 19.10 izasao...
<jelly> https://ubuntu.com/#download # tu ga nema
<DomaMuffin> Mozda se daily build racuna :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eelRmSv2q8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Open Source Tools Manage the Data Center :: Duration: 03:08 :: Views: 373 uploaded by MicrosemiCorp :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | Mandarine pocinju u tjednu od 21.1
<jelly> du -ha st
<DomaMuffin> RAID level OpenStack support? Woah
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaze91U6Yd4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Velina Sherry Sherry :: Duration: 03:31 :: Views: 288,730 uploaded by Kruno1987 :: 538 likes :: 45 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> query query
<dodobas> yutro :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesam, a spominjao sam i kak je dobio trim u eoanu (19.10) :)
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci klopa oko srijede?
<Mmike> hbogner, yup, kak sad stvari stoje tad tam ok za doc
<hbogner> ah sad vidim, ovisi kako će kod na sbiti
<Mmike> dodobas, cemo u Karlovac jest opet? :D
<hbogner> karlovac ili okolica :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ... mogli bi dogovorit nesto
<Mmike> hbogner, karlovac, na onaj tbone :0
<vjetar> bok svima
<Mmike> Djesi PAVu
<vjetar> Mmike: Å¡ljakam ;)
<vjetar> đes ti?
<Mmike> vjetar, isto
<Mmike> uzivam u das keyboard tastaturi :D
<vjetar> Mmike: pokloni je meni, ionak moram po novu tastaturu :-)
<vjetar> ali daj da bude prozirna :-P
<vjetar> :-P
<vjetar> kak žena, deca Mmike ?
<Mmike> eo bas zena fura malog na penjanje
<vjetar> :-)
<obrut> Mmike: sta ? gdje ?
<Mmike> obrut, kaj?
<obrut> 17:06 < Mmike> eo bas zena fura malog na penjanje
<Mmike> aga
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> zabrijalo dete da oce na penjanje
<Mmike> pa ide na velesajam, dvaput tjedno
<Mmike> na penjanje :)
<obrut> pa skroz je dobro zabrijalo !
<Mmike> pa znas kak je odusevljen :)
<obrut> pa sta ne bi bio... sport je zabavan, fizicki, mentalan... bas ono, sve :)
<obrut> nist, jel ti treba pozdravit zenu, ja sam tam za nekih sat vremena :)
<Mmike> sad gledamo samo da ga prebacimo tu u skorpikovu jer u ovo doba dana prije u graz stignem nego na velesajam :)
<Mmike> hahahaa  :) :) 
<Mmike> obrut, next cetvrtak ga ja furam, pa mosh i mene pozdravit :)
<obrut> u koje vrijeme mu pocinje ?
<Mmike> 17:30, mislim
<Mmike> srca ti ja skroz smetnuo s uma da se ti penjes isto :)
<obrut> ajd, vidjet cu hocu li stici u sljedeci cet tak rano pa se  vidimo mozda :) ja sam tamo utorkom i cetvrtkom, obicno vec budem oko 5, al zadnjih par puta idem kasnije s frendom
<Mmike> Luka (sin) isto ima ut/cet
<obrut> pa ono, dodjem tek oko 18:30
<obrut> koliko je star ?
<Mmike> KONACNO, s novim iosom i KDE kuzi iphone i mogu slike prebacivat copy/pasteom
<Mmike> obrut, 67 godina
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 6 godina :D
<obrut> ma super, sto ranije pocne, to bolje :)
<obrut> nis, moram ic se pakirat, moram na velesajam :)
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> sad lik sere - da je umoran, da nema snage, i da se nece penjat
<Mmike> joj, jebem ti djecu
<Mmike> sto ih nesmijes mlatit :)
<Mmike> mislim, nema smisla :)
<DomaMuffin> https://onepiecepuzzle.bandcamp.com/album/obiteljska-simfonija # kakav dragulj ( Album "13 zlatnih hitova" je fanj tvrdji,a ali svejedno modernog zvuka )
<jelly> zašto nema gumba za kupovinu
<DomaMuffin> Nisam ziher, mislim da se ovi daju u bescijenje
<DomaMuffin> A obiteljsku simfoniju konkretno nemres kupiti vec cd dobijes uz kartu
<jelly> čudno, obično na bandcampu imaš gumb pa ako misle da je bescjenje možeš platiti $1 a možeš i downloadati
<DomaMuffin> Skroz su cudni
<jelly> mislim koja je vjerojatnost da ću čekati dok imaju koncert negdje a koja je da ću kliknuti $5 ili $10 read radi jer imaju ok zvuk
<DomaMuffin> Tko zna od cega decki zive, ali dobro zboris
<jelly> i cure, bar jedna se čuje
<jelly> "Koncerti 2012" na stranici :-\
<jelly> to je starije od mojih debiana
<jelly> možda su se raspali i nikad nisu uključili kupovinu u bandcampu
<Mmike> jelly, oo, kash kupit?
<Mmike> javi kad kupis, zanimam e makijje\kak
<Mmike> :) zanima me kaki je :)
<DomaMuffin> "to je starije od mojih debiana" je nekaj najbolje kaj sam danas cuo :) 
<DomaMuffin> Velimi frend da je album III napravljen unatrag godinu dana, band funkcionira. Veli da ne sviraju za pare jer znaju da para u toj mjuzi nema
<DomaMuffin> Na "ljubicastim" albumima ima "buy" link
<ivoks> dig -t mx astma.hr
<ivoks> bravo, panju.
<ivoks> $ dig +short astmasms.astma.hr
<ivoks> 192.168.0.2
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-18
<jelly> glue je ispravan, astmasms.astma.hr.      14440   IN      A       217.14.208.39
<DomaMuffin> Netko se uci. Ja sam imao windows 2008 SMB koji mi je bio interni i vanjski DNS , pomijesao sadrzaje zona. domena.hr propagirala van 192.168.X.Y .. 
<jelly> nek se uči, ali mejlovi mu stizat neće :-)
<Mmike> pa mislim, ok je imat interne adrese u DNSu
<Mmike> app.dev.domena.hr
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> jedino: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_rebinding
<datase> ^ DNS rebinding is a form of computer attack. In this attack, a malicious web page causes visitors to run a client-side script that attacks machines elsewhere on the network.
<Mmike> home routeri i neke djidje ne zele vratit DNS record ako skuze da je IP  u privatnoj mrezi
<Mmike> tj, iz privatnog randzea
<Mmike> jelly, zorane, sunca li mu nasapunatog baloncicima i sarenim konjicima!!!
<DomaMuffin> kaj, nema pastebin dostojan pokazati partnerima ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> maznuo sam lazanje u 9h , bas dobar osjecaj
<Mmike> ja tak nekad pljesku kad mi ostane :D
<Mmike> jelly, sto su 'digital' diskovi, WDovi, znas li?
<Mmike> ima sad digital red, digital blue...
<Mmike> slack je bolji
<Mmike> jer bih sad ovu gore sramotu mogao obrisati
<Mmike> jelly, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/w985S5MkFG/ <- updateirao cijene danas
<ivoks> jelly: ma di si dobio da je astmasms.astma.hr 217.14.208.39?
<jelly> ivoks: ehehe!
<jelly> ivoks: dig astma.hr NS @hr-ns-1.carnet.hr.
<jelly> Mmike: znači svima su pale cijene po GB, super
<ivoks> jelly: 
<jelly> Mmike: a jesi siguran da je Red Pro 4TB jeftiniji od Red 4TB, i di
<ivoks> $ dig +short @hr-ns-1.carnet.hr astmasms.astma.hr
<ivoks> $ 
<jelly> ivoks: glue, ne zapis.
<ivoks> da, potrgali su dns
<jelly> additional record koji dobiješ kad tražiš NS od TLD servera
<jelly> uglavnom sad im možeš poslati mejl da im javiš da im je strgan dns i da im ne možeš poslati mejl :-D
<jelly> ivoks: a na sekundarnom dns-u na dns2.vodatel.hr uopće nema domene
<jelly> (možda zato što imaju sanity checkove ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaki to DNS resolver imas da ti ne vrati nist? stiti od DNS rebindinga pa zato ne vrati?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> Mmike: man dig ; /+short
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> dig +short @hr-ns-1.carnet.hr www.splivalo.hr
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~>
<Mmike> neznam kaj oces rec
<ivoks> pa ti mene pitas zasto mi DNS ne vrati nis
<Mmike> pa da, vidi:
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> host astmasms.astma.hr
<Mmike> astmasms.astma.hr has address 192.168.0.2
<Mmike> a sad na stroju na poslu koji ima googleov wifi dns nesto
<Mmike> mario@derby ~> host astmasms.astma.hr
<Mmike> mario@derby ~>
<ivoks> znaci tebi DNS ne vraca rezultat, a pitas mene kakav DNS resolver imam da mi nista ne vraca?
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> a odakle ti da moj DNS resolver nista ne vraca?
<Mmike> opet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_rebinding
<datase> ^ DNS rebinding is a form of computer attack. In this attack, a malicious web page causes visitors to run a client-side script that attacks machines elsewhere on the network.
<Mmike> ne znam, pitam
<Mmike> skrecem paznju! :)
<ivoks> implicirao si da ne vraca 'kaki to DNS resolves imas'
<ivoks> ajde, popij kavu :)
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> jer ovaj guglov je 'potrgan' :)
<Mmike> (u biti nije, al'... )
<jelly> Mmike: nemoj koristiti host ni nslookup, to ništa ne valja.  Koristi dig.
<Mmike> ma ista stvar i sa digom
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim zakaj se host jos salje sa OSom
<ivoks> i ifconfig me iritiria
<ivoks> i traceroute
<jelly> nije ista stvar, jer ti dig veli kaj je tražio, od koga je tražio i što je točno dobio 
<ivoks> i netstat
<jelly> ivoks: u Debianu 9 i 10 nemaš više net-tools po defaultu
<Mmike> guglov wifi drek ima dnsmasq gore koji je tak skonfiguriran da ako je adresa koju dobije iz private ip rangea - da ne vrati nist
<ivoks> jelly: tak treba
<ivoks> joj, petak, jos dva sata i gotovo
<jelly> jedino me za brctl nervira, u bridge naredbi fali lijepi output
<ivoks> sutra pocinju radovi! :D
<Mmike> ivoks, krecis? :D
<ivoks> dakle, novi deal prakticki znaci da je sjeverna irska dio irske
<Mmike> kaj su se dogovorili konacno!?
<Mmike> lol :) ne vjerujem :)
<ivoks> biti ce carina i granica izmedju velike britanije i sjeverne irske
<Mmike> ti britanci su pre smijesni
<ivoks> dogovorili su se oni i prije
<ivoks> ali parlament je do sad odbijao taj deal
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce i ovaj
<ivoks> EU i UK su uvijek imali neku vrstu dogovora
<ivoks> ali onda je UK paralament to odbio
<ivoks> a DUP, koalicijski partner manjinske vlade, je vec rekao da ce reci ne novom dealu
<ivoks> jer novi deal prakticki znaci da sjeverna irska nije dio UK-a, a DUP je iz sjeverne irske
<ivoks> UK ce staviti svoju provjeru granice izmedju sjeverne irske i ostatka UK-a. to je totalna kapitulacija UK-a
<ivoks> The deal states that at the end of the transition period is in December 2020, while the rest of the UK will leave all of the EU's institutions, Northern Ireland will have to keep to some of the EU's rules. In some cases it will have to charge EU taxes on certain types of goods.
<jelly> ivoks: nije dio irske, ali je efektivno dio EU kao do sad
<jelly> i svake 4 godine mogu ponovo birati da li hoce zadrzati takvo stanje :-)
<jelly> al ne smijes ni slucajno reci da je dio irske jer ce unionisti popizdit...
<ivoks> pa vec pizde
<ivoks> jer znaju da su dio irske :)
<ivoks> nemaju granicu prema irskoj, imaju granicu prema UK
<ivoks> imaju poreze prema pravilima EU, a ne prema UK
<ivoks> meni to zvuci kao predaja suvereniteta :)
<jelly> dakle bolje im je nego u ostatku UK, i jos se bune!
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dosta zajebancije
<Mmike> jelly, sta je s jebomepas, jebemu pse :D
<jelly> a gledam dal da upgradeam sa debian 9 na 10 ili mi se ne da
<jelly> mislim da cu staviti php sa deb.sury.org i ostaviti OS kak je za sad
<Mmike> a nebi LXC digo i unutra stavio to? : )
<Mmike> pa tamo imas debian 10, fini, mali, i nemas zajebanciju s time? :D
<jelly> onda imam dvije stvari za upgradeati umjesto jedne, kako je to "nemas zajebanciju"
<jelly> aha, idem iskopirati setup od kolege koji je to slozio prek ansibla i stavio u git sve config datoteke
<Mmike> kaj? mislim, imas 2 stvari, da, al' nemas itnerdependencije i upgrade je piece-of-cake
<Mmike> ono, LXC/LXD je maestralno super za to
<Mmike> sad se ucim dockeru, docker je jos jebeniji, al' nije za taj usecase :) (iako docker moze isto imat cijeli OS unutra, LXD je elegantniji puno - jos da ga nisu usrali sa snap-only... )
<jelly> docker je za 1 proces
<jelly> i uglavnom za stateless stvari
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a lxc/lxd je za jebo.me/pas uturit unutra :D
<jelly> imam druge mašine sa chrootovima sa milion različitih verzija debiana di bi lxc bio ok zamijeniti obične chrootove, ali ovo je instalacija iz nova
<jelly> nisam ni mysqld imao instaliran do sad
<Mmike> u biti, mislim da lxd ocpe ne radi na debianu
<Mmike> jer je snap only
<Mmike> a snap ne postoji za debian
<Mmike> right?
<Marko> Dobra večer svima, trebao bi savjet oko instalacije Ubuntua... 
<Marko> Imao sam dual boot na 2 odvojena diska: jedan je w10, drugi ubuntu. Sad sam uzeo posebno računalo za ubuntu. Izvadih disk s ubuntom, ubacih u drugo računalo - ništa. 
<Marko> Prvo računalo ne diže win10 već samo baca grub dialog. 
<Marko> vrlo vjerojatno sam nešto zdrmal s grubom kad sam htio imati dual boot obojega. Postoji li neki način kako da to popravim?
<Marko> Ne znam odakle krenuti
<jelly> Marko: boot loader je na prvom disku.  u grub meniju bi trebao imati opciju za odabrati windowse koja radi
<Marko> Jelly, nudi mi windows boot loader, ali nakon toga se samo vrati ponovno na taj screen.
<jelly> zanimljivo
<Marko> dok prvi disk (na kojem je win) mi samo nudi grub 
<jelly> tko ti onda nudi windows boot loader" ?
<Marko> Drugi disk, na kojem je Ubuntu.
<jelly> ok, koje ti je računalo bitnije za popraviti prvo redom?
<Marko> Prilikom bootanja se pojavi BIOS look alike prozor gdje su mi: 2 x windows boot manager, HDD, optical drive. 
<DomaMuffin> marko: a koje boot opcije imas u BIOSu "starog" racunala ? Ako imas dva windows boot managera, probaj drugi. 
<Marko> Prvo linux, na njemu imam vise posla 
<jelly> za linux, bootaj neki linux live cd pa onda treba namontirati linux disk, chrootati se unutra i instalirati grub na disk iznova
<Marko> Ok, sad sam vratio ponovno diskove unutra da imam bar neki zivuci komp. Idem razmjestiti diskove pa dodjem s treceg racunala :D
<DomaMuffin> Za windowse isto mozes turit instalacijski medij i reci mu da se popravi
<Marko> I onda će on overwriteati sve promjene u boot loaderu?
<DomaMuffin> Da,ilinapisati novi
<Marko> ok... jos jedno pitanjce:
<Marko> planirao sam na windowsu slozit RAID1 polje da mi sluzi kao storage. Moze li Ubuntu takav disk vidjeti preko lokalne mreze u stanu?
<jelly> Marko: za početak bootaj live linux na oba računala i pokaži nam particijske tablice.  Možda je windows boot particija ili EFI particija samo na jednom disku
<Marko> Moze, idem samo pripremiti sve i javim se sa treceg racunala :)
<jelly> a EFI mora biti na svakom da bi bilo koji EFI boot loader radio, i windows i linuyx
<Marko> EFI podesim u BIOSu, right? :D
<jelly> ako si imao bootane windowse, to je već podešeno
<Marko> K, javim se za 10 :D
<jelly> Mmike: jebo.me/pas
<jelly> nope, još ne radi
<DomaMuffin> RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI RADI 
<DomaMuffin> <3
<Mmike> jelly, weee! :) malo ruznije izgleda, i nema popis pasteova lijevo, al' super duper! :D
<Mmike> kad cemo na onu tunu sto sam duzan?
<DomaMuffin> TIL PMS = Period Muskog Straha 
<Marko> Evo me :)
<Marko> Znači na ubuntu disku ne radi niejdan windows boot manager
<Marko> na windows disku nudi samo grub i startup repair s win10 diskom ne radi
<DomaMuffin> Marko: uz  windows disk pokreni installer i kad ti ponudi instalaciju dolje lijevo imas "repair your computer",pa "troubleshoot", pa startup repair. Ako ti je windows disk u novom PCu provjeri da je u BIOSu odabran UEFI a ne legacy BIOS
<DomaMuffin> Ako ne pomogne, spusti se u cmd i okini "bootrec /fixmbr"
<Marko> Prvi savjet sam probao, no luck.
<Marko> Na ubuntu masini sam probao dici live, ali imam stick koji nije UEFI :kek:
<DomaMuffin> Kaj znaci "no luck", tak ti sustav napise kod boota ? 
<Marko> Javi mi da nije mogao odraditi popravak startupa, ne da nikakav specifican error. Mogu probat izvuc log.
<Marko> bootrec /fixmbr kaze da je uspjesno popravio, no nakon restarta me vrati na GRUB.
<DomaMuffin> Marko: onda ovak ( fala jelly na pastebinu :* ) https://jebo.me/pas/?i=k@raw
<DomaMuffin> Pa kad maknes strgane unos pokusaj opet fixmbr
<Marko> :D
<Marko> gdje je = na EN tipkovnici?
<DomaMuffin> U najgornjem redu, have fun finding :) 
<Marko> nije ga bilo, ALT + 0061
 * DomaMuffin se kriza s obje ruke
<Marko> Windows dignut. :D
<Marko> Da skinem novi image Ubuntua i slozim stick? Da se ni ne trudim popravljat ovaj drugi?
<ivoks> sto je problem?
<ivoks> ah, citam backlog
<Marko> @ivoks imao sam 2 diska u dual bootu: jedan Ubuntu, drugi win10. Drmal sam nešto po GRUBu da mogu to dual bootat. Sad kad sam kupio zasebno računalo za Ubuntu, mislio sam samo prebacit disk, ali to neće. 
<Marko> Win10 smo sredili, Ubuntu još zafrkava 
<ivoks> boot loader ti je bio na samo jednom disku
<ivoks> sad kad butas windows, dobijes grub?
<ivoks> ili si vec instalirao windows boot loader?
<ivoks> isto tako, moras paziti; ako ti je stari disk bio legacy bios, a novi EFI, onda to nece ici samo tako
<Marko> da, pojavljivao se grub kad sam bootao win, DomaMuffin mi je pomogao da to rijesim
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> da, onda je to to; boot loader ti je bio na windows disku
<Marko> moguce da je legacy jer kad sam ubacio stick sa Ubuntuom, javio mi da ne moze bootat s tog USBa jer nije UEFI
<ivoks> i ti si sad prebacio ubuntu disk u drugi stroj, ali tamo nema boot loadera
<ivoks> provjeri u oba biosa kako ti je slozeno; to je prvo sto moras ustanoviti
<ivoks> na oba mora biti isto inaces ces morati ponovno particionirati
<ivoks> ako je stari bio legacy, i novi mora biti legacy
<Marko> koja je uopce razlika?
<ivoks> razlika je u 50 godina razvoja
<ivoks> velika je.
<ivoks> EFI biosi znaju citati diskove i FAT particijske tablice
<ivoks> legacy biosi samo zavrte disk i nadaju se najboljem
<ivoks> pa samim time i boot loaderi su drugaciji, ali i particijska tablica
<Marko> Izgleda da je Legacy boot na "linux" racunalo
<Marko> UEFI/Legacy boot priority = LEgacy first
<Marko> UEFI/LEgacy boot = BOTH
<ivoks> stavi legacy first
<ivoks> ok, onda samo trebas instalirati boot loader
<ivoks> imas ubuntu na usb-u?
<Marko> imam
<ivoks> i, mozes ga butati?
<Marko> ERROR: Legacy boot of UEFI media
<Marko> znaci mijenjam na UEFI
<Marko> ?
<ivoks> pa ne bas...
<ivoks> ako promijenis na uefi, onda neces moci instalirati legacy boot loader
<ivoks> zasto pokusava butati to kao uefi
<ivoks> UEFI/LEgacy boot
<ivoks> promijeni to u legacy only ako mozes
<Marko> AKo sam dobro skuzio, ovaj stick je podesen na UEFI only? 
<ivoks> nije, moze oboje
<ivoks> bas mislim
<ivoks> s/bas/bar
<ivoks> vidi jel mozes sloziti butanje legacy only
<ivoks> u biosu
<ivoks> i onda probaj usb stick
<Marko> Ista greska 
<Marko> a promijenio sam na Legacy only
<ivoks> ok
<Marko> Ali ako sam obrisao UEFI folder na boot disku od windows,a nije li to znak da je i ovaj UEFI?
<ivoks> pa mozemo probati, ako nisi siguran
<ivoks> prebaci na uefi, butaj usb live, pa cemo vidjeti
<DomaMuffin> Kaj se meni z mrezom dogadja .. pinging 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=13928 ms
<Marko> ivoks dobio sam Grub sa opcijama za instalaciju i testiranje
<Marko> to bi trebalo biti dovoljno za popravk bootloadera?
<ivoks> testiranje digni, ne trebas odmah instalaciju
<Marko> digao 
<ivoks> spoji se na wifi
<ivoks> pokreni terminal
<ivoks> i reci kaj ti kaze:
<ivoks> ls -d /sys/firmware/efi
<ivoks> jel veli da postoji ili ne
<ivoks> no? wifi je opcionalan :)
<Marko> Bootam ga ponovno, ugasio mi se kad sam pokrenuo terminal.
<ivoks> ugasio?
<ivoks> to ne moze biti razlog
<Marko> Vjerujem da je baterija otisla :D
<Marko> :kisa_facepalma:
<ivoks> i?
<DomaMuffin> MIjenja bateriju
<Marko> Nece mi ga zbootat :D
<Marko> evoga!
<DomaMuffin> OK, problem manje., Sad samo nemoj traziti da ti opet osposobimo dualboot jer ces nas morati voditi sve na rucak.  
<Marko> :D
<Marko> ok, folder EFI postoji
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> to znaci da si sad u EFI modu
<ivoks> ls -dl /dev/sd*
<ivoks> sda, sdb...?
<Marko> vidi 2 diska: sdb je vjearojatno stick, a sda ima od sda do sda4
<Marko> kaj je b kraj ovoga rw-rw--- ?
<ivoks> parted -l /dev/sda
<ivoks> zanima te 'Partition Table'
<ivoks> je li mbr ili gpt
<ivoks> ali Partition Table of sda, pa pazi da ne gledas na sdb
<ivoks> mozes i ovako
<ivoks> parted -l | grep Table 
<ivoks> drzimo fige da vidis ovo:
<Marko> daje mi permission denied na parted -l
<ivoks> Partition Table: gpt
<ivoks> Partition Table: gpt
<Marko> na 2 patha:
<ivoks> ah, dodaj sudo ispred
<ivoks> sudo parted -l | grep Table
<Marko> GPT
<ivoks> samo gpt vidis?
<ivoks> nema mbr?
<Marko> nema
<Marko> Partition table: GPT
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> sudo -i
<ivoks> mkdir /blabla
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda2 /blabla
<Marko> jesam
<ivoks> ls -d /blabla
<ivoks> reci jedan dva direktorija/fajla koja vidis
<ivoks> vidis li bin sbin home usr?
<Marko> vidim samo /blabla
<Marko> kad izlistam ls u rootu, ne prikaze mi nista
<ivoks> joj, moja greska
<ivoks> ls -d /blabla/*
<Marko> otisao sam tamo u dir
<Marko> vidim boot, cdrom
<ivoks> ok, super
<Marko> uglavnom sve defaultne direktorije
<ivoks> mount -o bind /sys /blabla/sys
<ivoks> mount -o bind /proc /blabla/proc
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda1 /blabla/boot
<ivoks> ls -d /blabla/boot/*
<ivoks> sto vidis sa ovom zadnjom naredbom?
<Marko> kaze da nema tog direktorira
<Marko> ali kad probam ponovno mountat sda1 na blabla/boot kaze da je vec mountan
<Marko> otisao sam u taj dir i prazan je
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> mount | grep sda1
<ivoks> sto kaze nakon type?
<ivoks> ext3, fat?
<Marko> pokusam dobit pipe, ali ga ne mogu nac na tipkovnici
<ivoks> shift ž
<Marko> boot type vfat
<ivoks> ok, super
<ivoks> cd
<ivoks> umount /blabla/boot
<Marko> done
<ivoks> ls -d /blabla/boot/efi
<ivoks> jel postoji?
<Marko> da
<ivoks> ajmo nes probat
<ivoks> chroot /blabla /bin/bash
<ivoks> mount -a
<ivoks> nisam ziher da ce to proci :)
<Marko> ne moze naci UUID
<ivoks> da, ok
<ivoks> exit
<Marko> a i autocomplete mi nije ponudio bash folder
<Marko> da kompletno izadjem iz OSa?
<ivoks> ls -d /blabla
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> jel jos uvijek postoji ili je nestao? :)
<Marko> prikaze mi blabla folder
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda1 /blabla/boot/efi
<ivoks> chroot /blabla /bin/bash
<Marko> jesam
<ivoks> grub-install
<Marko> failed to get canonical path of dev/sda1
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> zaboravili smo jedan detalj
<ivoks> exit
<ivoks> mount -o bind /dev /blabla/dev
<ivoks> chroot /blabla /bin/bash
<ivoks> grub-install
<Marko> u kojem folderu moram biti?
<Marko> naime, nema mi blabla foldera
<Marko> trenutcno sam u rootu
<ivoks> onda nisi pokrenuo exit
<ivoks> exit je naredba
<ivoks> to te izbaci iz chroota
<Marko> uspjelo.
<ivoks> ls -d /boot/efi/*
<ivoks> jel ima sad sta?
<Marko> da
<ivoks> grubfx64 il tak nes?
<ivoks> exit
<ivoks> exit
<ivoks> exit
<ivoks> exit
<ivoks> reboot
<ivoks> i to je to
<Marko> boot/efi/EFI 
<Marko> dobih bez USB boot dialog
<Marko> ali ne boota
<ivoks> jel
<ivoks> znaci, pojavi se grub
<ivoks> ali onda ne prodje bas najbolje
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> trebali smo provrtiti update-grub
<Marko> da, ne ide dalje od toga. blank screen
<Marko> u grubu i dalje widim win boot manager
<ivoks> da, to su ostaci od stare konfe
<ivoks> nismo provrtili update
<ivoks> butni live opet
<ivoks> sudo -i
<ivoks> mkdir /blabla
<ivoks> mount -o bind /dev /blabla/dev
<ivoks> mount -o bind /proc /blabla/proc
<ivoks> mount -o bind /sys /blabla/sys
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda1 /blabla/boot/efi
<ivoks> chroot /blabla /bin/bash
<ivoks> update-grub
<ivoks> meh, fali...
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda2 /blabla (ovo ide nakon mkdir /blabla)
<Marko> bootam
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/motorola-teases-comeback-for-iconic-razr-phone-announces-november-event/
<ivoks> mogao bi opet android kupiti
<DomaMuffin> Marko, malo sam se kasno sjetio,ali: imas ti uopce sto vrijedno cuvanja na tom ubuntuu? Mogao si ga do sad jedno 6x reinstalirati
<Marko> ne, sve sam bekapirao 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ovako mozda nesto i nauci
<Marko> ali zanimljivije mi je ovo :D
<Marko> ivoks, mislim sam kasnije pitati Å¡to smo radili jer ne kuzim nijedan korak 
<ivoks> mkdir kuzis valjda
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: da smatram da ce ista nauciti ne bi zadnjim pitanjem fakticki pljunuo sav tvoj angazman veceras. Dvojim da je zapamtio ista (ne mislim ni Marka uvrijediti). 
<Marko> ivoks kaze da ne postoji mount point za /blabla/dev
<ivoks> Marko: velim, jedan korak sam propustio
<ivoks> mount /dev/sda2 /blabla (ovo ide nakon mkdir /blabla)
<ivoks> jesi obavio sve?
<ivoks> lol @ samsung
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/galaxy-s10-fingerprint-reader-defeated-by-screen-protectors-phone-cases/
<Marko> Zapeo mi je na "update -grub". Javio mi je da nije imao update kao command. Izasao sam iz chroota (valjda? :D) i pokrenuo update i upgrade. Skidaju se paketi
<ivoks> update-grub
<ivoks> sve ojednom
<ivoks> zasto mislis da sam imao typo gresku? :)
<ivoks> vrati se u chroot i pokreni update-grub
<ivoks> bez razmaka
<ivoks> https://www.businessinsider.com/oracle-ceo-mark-hurd-dies-2019-10
<ivoks> Marko: jesi?
<DomaMuffin> Igra igru na onim windowsima koje smo mu slozili pred sat i po :) Ili to ili gleda di je win update zapeo :)
<Marko> Prekinuo sam upt-get upgrade gasenjem terminala. Terminal nisam mogao ponovno pokrenuti pa sam odlucio ponovno bootati live. 6. pokusaj, uvijek negdje zapne.
<DomaMuffin> @Marko: hajde budi dobar pa slijepo izvrsavaj samo komande koje ti je ivoks napisao , covjek sjedi i ceka da se javis je***a :) Pusti upgrade za kasnije 
<Marko> DomaMuffin Pokusavam, ali ne mogu vise ni live boot dobiti.
<Marko> 10. put sam vec pokusao
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> a nis, ja idem
<DomaMuffin> Mili, hajde ti zahvali ivoksu na trudu i reinstaliraj to. Da nam sad napise koliko mu inace satnica vrijedi upisali i usrali bi se oba. Ovo ti je dobra prilika da skine daily build 19.10 ako ti se igra s  linuksom.
<ivoks> nema veze moja satnica
<ivoks> imao sam vremena pa sam htio pomoci
<ivoks> sad vise nemam :D
<DomaMuffin> Samo sam htio ilustrirati da ti vrijeme nesto vrijedi :) 
<Marko> ivoks hvala ti na pomoci, bas sam zeznuo :
<ivoks> steta, update-grub je sve sto ti je jos trebalo
<ivoks> nakon toga bi radilo
<ivoks> mozes si ponovno stick napraviti
<ivoks> mislim, moras, jer ovaj ocito vise ne radi :)
<ivoks> ne znam kak, ali eto
<Marko> a pretpostavio sam da mora ici "update -grub" i onda nisam htio gnjaviti sa svakim korakom pa sam isao sam dobiti "update" command upgradeom. nakon toga sam nasilu prekinuo upgrade i skrsio sve. 
<ivoks> nema to veze; taj 'upgrade' si radio u ramu
<ivoks> nista se to nije zapislao na stick
<Marko> Hvala vam još jednom. Idem skinut 19.10 i probat dalje ovo popravit, vec cu ga nekako izvuć :)
<ivoks> 'noc
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-19
<jelly> mislio sam Picard na tv-u, kad ono Sir Patrick Stewart na prosvjedima
<DomaMuffin> What? Prosvjeduje protiv cega ?
<jelly> prosvjeduje za drugi referendum
<DomaMuffin> Das link ? NIsam u toku ovih dana
<jelly> bilo na dnevniku na novi
<jelly> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/uk/hundreds-of-thousands-protest-for-people-s-vote-on-brexit-in-london-1.4056589 recimo
<DomaMuffin> Siroteki, *ebali bi se, a da ne udje. 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-20
<jelly> hmm
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere, narodnjaci: zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 24.10.
<jelly> == MANDARINE, SUHE SMOKVE, Å IPAK ==
<jelly> == mandarine 50kn 6kg, suhe smokve 70kn 1kg, Å¡ipak 50kn 3,5kg pakiranje ==
<obrut> jeeeeee !
<Mmike> Opa!
<Mmike> Moze :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' to isti pastebin k'o prije?
<jelly> to je neki fork
<jelly> https://github.com/faf/Simpliest-Pastebin
<DomaMuffin> Di je exelica ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Aha, u topicu
<DomaMuffin> Veli zenica da ste skupi, mogu na pivo dotrcat' :) 
<DomaMuffin> *smijem
<jelly> moguće, ne definiram cijene :-)
<jelly> oni obično moduliraju cijene u idućim dostavama
<DomaMuffin> *shrug* bitno da s nekim popijem pivo
<jelly> veli mi mama da su suhe smokve u puli 30kn 25 deka
